# All things Tisell Sub / marine dive thread



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

As the main Tisell thread was getting so huge, and as someone pointed out it might be a good idea to open new threads, I thought I'd set one up for the Tisell Sub / marine dive.

Post your pics, mods, questions and more here and I'm sure we'll be able to help.

To get the ball rolling, here's a few pics of my all black, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, miyoto and 200m wr... All for about £125... Can't get much better value than that!

Show us what you've got, and what you've done to them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Expecting my 2nd Tisell, the green Hulk sub within the next week.

Could not wait to lay my hands on it.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Waiting for my Tisell with blue dial, black bezel and no cyclops. Hopefully will reach sometime this upcoming week

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

narofx said:


> Waiting for my Tisell with blue dial, black bezel and no cyclops. Hopefully will reach sometime this upcoming week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Same here..


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Since the lume is poor on the Sub, has anyone tried any custom hands with C1 lume which doesn't look too out of place on the Tisell sub? Please post lume photos and the source of the hands too, would be great for future buyers, thanks!


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sunday evening

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Rambot3000 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm waiting for a black sub which I recently ordered. I've only just really started to get into watches my favourite in my collection is my orange bezel orient mako xl hoping the tisell is just as good.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

abhis54 said:


> Sunday evening
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Nice, really tempted to order another one without the cyclops.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

If possible, I would like to order one without date too. :-d


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

got my HULK sub a few days ago,def a nice watch for the price


----------



## Slim53185 (Jul 9, 2014)

What is the strap size on the Tisell sub? I'm very tempted to get one of these.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Sunday evening
> 
> Sent from iPhone


I like that combo

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Slim53185 said:


> What is the strap size on the Tisell sub? I'm very tempted to get one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


20mm

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

abhis54 said:


> Sunday evening
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Beautiful. If the bezel matched the dial, I'd order an all-blue version myself. Why does the blue bezel gotta be so bright!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I also wanted to order no cyclop. But looking to the photos I kind miss it  Need to decide...


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

If poor lume is a weak point due to costs, has anyone tried to email them and ask if they're willing to lume with paint the customer provides? I read on the longer thread they're willing to install hands provided by the customer, it might be worth a shot with lume paint.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

He will install customer hands

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> I also wanted to order no cyclop. But looking to the photos I kind miss it  Need to decide...


Same here, I wanted to order my 2nd Tisell without the cyclop.

However, Imho, without the cyclop, somehow it seems to lose certain character. Maybe how a Sub Date should look, is so ingrained in our mind that we did not even realised.

That is why my 2nd incoming Sub Hulk will come as it is, even though I could have ask Tisell to have the cyclop remove.


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

Even I miss the cyclops... May be I will get the Hulk just to get the feel.... What do you guys say about a custom sub if we get a respectable people on board 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Even I miss the cyclops... May be I will get the Hulk just to get the feel.... What do you guys say about a custom sub if we get a respectable people on board
> 
> Sent from iPhone


What do you mean by custom sub? Something like WUS limited edition?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope to be able to make a full review one day, but in the meantime this would do: 

I think it is THE best value Sub-homage in any collection out there. For less than $200 bucks you get a very decent movement (and almost spot on in time keeping so far), Sapphire crystal with AR, great bezel action and color and lettering, very nice dial, hands, and overall look, very good bracelet... the only let down is the lume. It is not just a copy because there are more than enough differences like the case shape on the crown side, the crown guards thickness, the lug thickness, and the watch thickness: it is thinner and more flat case than the "other", giving it a very nice profile and comfort in your wrist. The overall shape is very nice and sits very confy on the wrist !

IMHO, The Tisell Marine Dive -(without the "R") is the best Value Sub-homage out there right now !


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

AndyAaron said:


> What do you mean by custom sub? Something like WUS limited edition?


Maybe more customisation on lume and other details not a limited run.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's mine, I've put it on the bracelet since and I have to admit the bracelet is pretty nice. Having trouble getting it back a on a NATO! I commented on the other thread that I have been swimming and showering with it on and no problems, accuracy as others have noted is excellent! Best value out there for this genre of watches.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Maybe more customisation on lume and other details not a limited run.
> 
> Sent from iPhone


So you think that if we get together let's say 20 guys and ask him for customization he will be more willing to do that? So something like
1. Better lumi
2. Blue dial, black bezel
3. No cyclop (need to decide)
Anything else comes to your mind?

If there was better lumi I would go for Sub and 40mm pilot. Originally I was interested in GMT sub but when I found out how most gmt watches work, I do not want it any more. The only true gmt is rolex, omega and one alpina watch, but these are not affordable...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey guys, quick question: for those of you who went with a no-cyclops, did you send a separate email or just comment in the order? Just wondering the easiest way to go about that. Thanks!
-Derek


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I really want to order one of these but the merc hands just kill it for me. If limited run is being discussed anybody have interest in sword hands?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

westNE said:


> I really want to order one of these but the merc hands just kill it for me. If limited run is being discussed anybody have interest in sword hands?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Send him a set of hands and he will install

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

westNE said:


> I really want to order one of these but the merc hands just kill it for me. If limited run is being discussed anybody have interest in sword hands?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You know what, I've NEVER liked merc hands... Intact I've always pretty much hated them, they just looked too busy and unbalanced.
But I ordered one as it was pretty cheap and loved everything else about it. And you know what, I got used to them pretty quickly and actually quite like them now.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks great!! I had a guy in Canada make a strap for this before I ordered it, and still waiting patiently for it to arrive to its been living on the bracelet so far, but this looks fantastic and am looking forward even more to trying the strap on now!


swissgmt said:


> Here's mine, I've put it on the bracelet since and I have to admit the bracelet is pretty nice. Having trouble getting it back a on a NATO! I commented on the other thread that I have been swimming and showering with it on and no problems, accuracy as others have noted is excellent! Best value out there for this genre of watches.
> 
> View attachment 6807930


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Reposted picture.

Works very well on a leather too.










Here's it on the stock Tisell flieger leather strap


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> If poor lume is a weak point due to costs, has anyone tried to email them and ask if they're willing to lume with paint the customer provides? I read on the longer thread they're willing to install hands provided by the customer, it might be worth a shot with lume paint.


I bet they buy the hands pre-lumed.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

westNE said:


> I really want to order one of these but the merc hands just kill it for me. If limited run is being discussed anybody have interest in sword hands?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ok, bad idea. Maybe I just give it a try and fall in love it, already have a Tiger with sword hands anyway so I could use a little variety.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Hey guys, quick question: for those of you who went with a no-cyclops, did you send a separate email or just comment in the order? Just wondering the easiest way to go about that. Thanks!
> -Derek


I asked the exact same question (and a couple of others) this afternoon. The response I received:

Nice to meet you. Thank you for visiting Tisell.

1) Is it possible to order a Green Sub Diver WITHOUT date magnification (no cyclops)? How would I do this?
Of course, you can buy. After purchase in Tisell English Website, And please send me an email (Choice: green dial, green bezel, Without cyclops)

(Email for reference is [email protected])


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

AndyAaron said:


> So you think that if we get together let's say 20 guys and ask him for customization he will be more willing to do that? So something like
> 1. Better lumi
> 2. Blue dial, black bezel
> 3. No cyclop (need to decide)
> ...


Yes ,I was even thinking of a while dialled diver those are really rare. Picture for reference 









Sent from iPhone


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

That would be nice

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Yes ,I was even thinking of a while dialled diver those are really rare. Picture for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explorer II is not real divers watch but I like the idea. I like it even more if it goes with GMT. I know that Tisell uses some chinese movement for gmt (cannot remember exact number). My question would be is it possible to adjust the movement to have the true gmt? I know that Alpina uses standard sellita sw200 movement and adjusts it to true gmt. How is that difficult?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Is this thinner than a gen Sub? Anyone have a comparison photo?


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

It has arrived!



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Unboxed! Still with the protective plastic layers on.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> So you think that if we get together let's say 20 guys and ask him for customization he will be more willing to do that? So something like
> 1. Better lumi
> 2. Blue dial, black bezel
> 3. No cyclop (need to decide)
> ...


if i can add 
4. Snowflake Hands 
if we can get him to do that maybe on a run of 20 Watches anyway he is willing to do all the above beside the Lume
for free if we provide him with what we want why not what can we loose he will say no only to the Lume but with 
more than who asks or mybe to ask as a group you can count me in anyway i want to buy another one just cant decide wich one blue dial/black bezel or black/black














i wish it would be lumed like the SKX


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

AndyAaron said:


> So you think that if we get together let's say 20 guys and ask him for customization he will be more willing to do that? So something like
> 1. Better lumi
> 2. Blue dial, black bezel
> 3. No cyclop (need to decide)
> ...


No date at all...


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

On olive colareb leather. Beautiful.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

adrian_nwb said:


> No date at all...


hello what about everybody who is interested will write it here and tell me what he would like or 
not and than we can see how many people are interested and what they want and maybe we can 
get special order with i mean on the first three points everybody is ok with what else we need 
common lets get our heads together and maybe we get what we want 
i am in that means i am NUMERO UNO and i want 
_1. Better lumi_
_2. Blue dial, black bezel_
_3. No cyclop 
_4.Snowflake Hands


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

ironborn said:


> On olive colareb leather. Beautiful.


Oh wow, that looks f'n amazing!!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Oh wow, that looks f'n amazing!!


Thank you! The combo came out rather well.


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

Very interested in a no cyclops (I do like the date though) better lumed version. Would it be helpful to create a poll? I'm not super savvy on how to go about that, but I think it would be a clear way to see where preferences lay and could include all possible variations. Thoughts?


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

This does look great and seems to be an amazing value. But it's a bit too much in the homage direction for me. I hope they come up with something a little more fresh in the future.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> hello what about everybody who is interested will write it here and tell me what he would like or
> not and than we can see how many people are interested and what they want and maybe we can
> get special order with i mean on the first three points everybody is ok with what else we need
> common lets get our heads together and maybe we get what we want
> ...


2 and 3 are already done regularly, so they wound't be any change for him. So the list of special requests so far really is better lume, snowflake hands, and a no-date dial.



Oncearunner said:


> Very interested in a no cyclops (I do like the date though) better lumed version. Would it be helpful to create a poll? I'm not super savvy on how to go about that, but I think it would be a clear way to see where preferences lay and could include all possible variations. Thoughts?


What if we simply posted the things we wanted and people could add an "x" next to the things they agree with/desire?

Example:

1. Better lume - X
2. Snowflake hands - X
3. No date - X

Just copy and paste the list above, adding any new line items and an "x" to the ones already on the list you also want.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

so than here we go i start:
_1. Better lumi - X X_
_(2. Blue dial, black bezel) - X_
_3. No cyclop X
__4. Snowflake Hands - X X
5. _No date - X
or just somebody open a poll?


----------



## tuananhdesign0301 (Jan 27, 2016)

Mine say hi !


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> so than here we go i start:
> _1. Better lumi - X X_
> _(2. Blue dial, black bezel) - X_
> _3. No cyclop X
> ...


Enlarge it to 42mm, and I'm in


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

westNE said:


> I really want to order one of these but the merc hands just kill it for me. If limited run is being discussed anybody have interest in sword hands?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm interested, the fake Rolex hands is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> 2 and 3 are already done regularly, so they wound't be any change for him. So the list of special requests so far really is better lume, snowflake hands, and a no-date dial.
> 
> What if we simply posted the things we wanted and people could add an "x" next to the things they agree with/desire?
> 
> ...


Milsub hands with lume that blends with dial pls


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

<Enhanced>









<Enhanced>

Piangz.. Never had lume shots been so difficult before.

Uneven, weak lume, leaving a very narrow window of opportunity to pull the trigger on the camera after focused beam lume charging. 
Also requiring some level of post processing enhancements to colour correct, HDR and ensure lume uniformity.

5 seconds in, you are most likely to encounter the picture below.. cropped but no further enhancements


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

johnto1999 said:


> I'm interested, the fake Rolex hands is the only thing holding me back.


if you are intrested as i wrote you can source the hands like from here:
items in store on eBay!
and send it directly to Tisell he will do the upgradeeven free of charge !! Problem solved, i think we 
have to start a Poll if we have enough people mybe we can talk and change some things


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Enlarge it to 42mm, and I'm in


i dont think that Mr. Oh (Tisell) will change the Case but maybe we can ask that too?!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> i dont think that Mr. Oh (Tisell) will change the Case but maybe we can ask that too?!


You are right. It was just wishful thinking. I have large wrist, so the 40mm with a large bezel like that is a bit smaller than I like.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The only problem with sourcing your own aftermarket hands is there's next to no chance of lume colour (or daylight colour) matching which always looks odd to me.

If you can live with it fair play, but my cdo means it would bug me constantly.

So I think getting him to source hands and hame the same lume upgrade applied to them and the dial at the same time shoukd mean it at least matches


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> <Enhanced>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get the lume to glow in blue?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> if you are intrested as i wrote you can source the hands like from here:
> items in store on eBay!
> and send it directly to Tisell he will do the upgradeeven free of charge !! Problem solved, i think we
> have to start a Poll if we have enough people mybe we can talk and change some things


I guess some of the confusion may be from the fact that snowflake hands didn't elicit the same response. That said if sending him the hands are the way to get the hands you want then so be it but while we are changing things, now even talking about case it seems that hands should be on the table.

Would Tisell be able to put some hard fences around what items can be changed then the pool here can settle options of those parts of the watch?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

narofx said:


> You can get the lume to glow in blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Camera struggling in the dark and trying to colour balance. See non-enhanced photo for more accurate shade of lume.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> Camera struggling in the dark and trying to colour balance. See non-enhanced photo for more accurate shade of lume.


I see!! I thought there's a new batch with blue lume. Mine is green.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

It's very generous of Tisell to offer any customizations and I hope it doesn't negatively affect their business. Reading some of doc's posts and the commander progress shows how hard it is to make everyone happy and trying to do so can backfire. Keep that in mind folks and consider that as you try to get custom lume, hands, whatever

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> i dont think that Mr. Oh (Tisell) will change the Case but maybe we can ask that too?!


Please no 
You can find plenty 42mm Sub homages but there is not so many 40mm ones. I like it how it is now


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

1. Better lume - X X
2. Blue dial, black bezel - X
3. No cyclops X
4. Snowflake Hands - X X
5. No date - X
6. Milsub hands - X
7. Black Bay-styled case - X


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> It's very generous of Tisell to offer any customizations and I hope it doesn't negatively affect their business. Reading some of doc's posts and the commander progress shows how hard it is to make everyone happy and trying to do so can backfire. Keep that in mind folks and consider that as you try to get custom lume, hands, whatever
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Well, I think that's what we're trying to do... if we can get enough people committed to a custom run, perhaps it would be worth it to him to do it. Rather than peppering him with a ton of custom requests, if we said as a group we wanted to order 20 or more of one specific watch, it may be worth his ordering specific parts like hands or a new batch of lume or whatever.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree and that's probably the best way to go about it to preserve their and our sanity. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AndyAaron said:


> Please no
> You can find plenty 42mm Sub homages but there is not so many 40mm ones. I like it how it is now


Ahhh...so you encourage discrimination against us large wristed people.

LOL


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Ahhh...so you encourage discrimination against us large wristed people.
> 
> LOL


You would be surprised how the real 40mm Submariner fits to all wrists. I know that these days is cool to have large watch on the wrist but small watches are definitely more comfortable 

Btw guys, 7 parameters above is too many in my opinion and I am afraid that we will not agree on all of it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> Btw guys, 7 parameters above is too many in my opinion and I am afraid that we will not agree on all of it.


We don't have to. We just need to see what parameters are the most important to the most people, hence my idea of just adding an "x" next to each parameter you're interested in/rooting for.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> We don't have to. We just need to see what parameters are the most important to the most people, hence my idea of just adding an "x" next to each parameter you're interested in/rooting for.


You are right. We can apply only some of the parameters that people are interested the most.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

One more. Lume on the bezel!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Well, I think that's what we're trying to do... if we can get enough people committed to a custom run, perhaps it would be worth it to him to do it. Rather than peppering him with a ton of custom requests, if we said as a group we wanted to order 20 or more of one specific watch, it may be worth his ordering specific parts like hands or a new batch of lume or whatever.


you are right about "peppering him with a ton of custom requests",
it is better we solve here on the forum what we want and dont want and also what is realizable
and also we need to know how many will really pull the strings and not only on the paper 
i think the most important thing are like this:
1. Better Lume
2. Hands
so we are down to two requests i think it is not so bad maybe also "3. No Date"
but this is a split or not he needs just to source dial without the Date window?!
am i correct??
we have to start first of all how many are really interested thats the first step to beginn with,
as i said i am in anyway !!!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> you are right about "peppering him with a ton of custom requests",
> it is better we solve here on the forum what we want and dont want and also what is realizable
> and also we need to know how many will really pull the strings and not only on the paper
> i think the most important thing are like this:
> ...


That's not what "we" are down to, it's what you are down to.

That's what I'm saying... if we have a list of desires with a number of checks so we can see how many people want each thing, we can pare down the requests to those that are most popular.


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Can someone tell my the diameter of the dial only ( no bezel). Thanks


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I have to say I highly doubt you'll get case mods. it seems quite obvious that these watches are essentially made from a combination of most likely a few manufacturers rep parts, put together to order and branded up.

Making case modifications requires tooling changes and is incredibly expensive, plus will then require larger bezels, and dials etc etc. So I think the likelihood of getting that one on the request list are a pretty much guaranteed no.

If it ends up on the request list by vote you can always ask, but realistically I really wouldn't get your hopes up on a different case size. 

Dial and hand tweaks probably wouldn't be too big a job, but case size changes will likely be a nono I would have thought. Theres a reason these subs are so cheap, and I'm 99% sure it's not because they have their own factory


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> That's not what "we" are down to, it's what you are down to.
> 
> That's what I'm saying... if we have a list of desires with a number of checks so we can see how many people want each thing, we can pare down the requests to those that are most popular.


ohh i am sorry that i used the wrong Term i was thinking about what and wrote something else
sorry, did not mean to Decide for somebody else!:think::-x


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

dynamo23 said:


> Camera struggling in the dark and trying to colour balance. See non-enhanced photo for more accurate shade of lume.


Good Photoshop skills, potentially misleading others of lume luminosity though.


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Crezo said:


> The only problem with sourcing your own aftermarket hands is there's next to no chance of lume colour (or daylight colour) matching which always looks odd to me.
> 
> If you can live with it fair play, but my cdo means it would bug me constantly.
> 
> So I think getting him to source hands and hame the same lume upgrade applied to them and the dial at the same time shoukd mean it at least matches


I agree. He should be the one sourcing the hands so the lume is consistent. Maybe a normal milsub + snowflakes choices.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

One thing I would like to see if a clear Ar coating, or even no coating if that's not an option, as blue AR just looks cheap to me (and yes I am aware IWC use blue) but to me it just looks a bit cheap.

I'll see if I can get a poll setup tonight when I can get on the laptop.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys, trying to buy a Green Sub, stock. Have joined the web site. Followed instructions to purchase but can not check out. I get as far as " order selected item" but that's it as no matter how many times I press that button, nothing! Is it a time thing? And not a 24 hour site. Thanks.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

After a week + of wearing the HULK..........I really like it a lot
but the watch band is really poor and my only complaint but the watch would
be a great SUB entry level homage


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Can someone tell my the diameter of the dial only ( no bezel). Thanks


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

excelerater said:


> View attachment 6851898
> 
> 
> After a week + of wearing the HULK..........I really like it a lot
> ...


Whats wrong with the band i been wearing my for 2 weeks and no issues

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

After first handled my friend's green "Hulk" Sub 9015 mid December, it had been calling out to me.

Arrived on Tuesday, but no time to open it up till now.
















































On my wrist now. Love the way the dial changes with the direction of lighting. :-!
























Finally, my precious ...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I have to say I love the bracelet, what did you not like about it?

It's a lot better quality than some I've bought before that were the same price as the watch & bracelet combined!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> Can someone tell my the diameter of the dial only ( no bezel). Thanks


28 mm, visually. Probably 29 mm if you took out the whole dial from the case to measure.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Hi guys, trying to buy a Green Sub, stock. Have joined the web site. Followed instructions to purchase but can not check out. I get as far as " order selected item" but that's it as no matter how many times I press that button, nothing! Is it a time thing? And not a 24 hour site. Thanks.


Have you tried using different devices or browser?


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

This is mine.
A fantastic watch ! Stunning build quality. Incredible accuracy of the miyota 9015
A must have, really !


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Have you tried using different devices or browser?


Thank you SimpleWatchMan, that did the trick ( a different device ) and the Green Sub is on the way. Hope I am as happy as everyone seems to be with the watch.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

I said this in the original thread and I'll say it here too: the Tissel guy does a phenomenal job dealing with our enquiries while finding the time to put some decent watches together.
It's great Mr Tisell's limited English skills extends to courteously and efficiently dealing with a barrage of questions from us. I for one couldn't put up with impatient and demanding First World'ers making incessant requests on a sub $200 watch. Kudos to you, Mr Tisell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Thank you SimpleWatchMan, that did the trick ( a different device ) and the Green Sub is on the way. Hope I am as happy as everyone seems to be with the watch.


Chances that you will be happy is high. 

I have to admit, I am a Sub/diver junkie. I now have 2 Tisell Sub, plus other homages/copies from Invicta 8926OB ($100) all the way to Rolex Sub 114060 ($7500) in my collection. I can proclaim that Tisell Sub is the best value Sub now, maybe in the whole planet!

Sure, Tisell is not Rolex quality. The lume is sub standard and bracelet just barely doable. At a fraction of Rolex price, who would be silly enough to complain?








I had my Tiger Concept 5508 ($159) came in just a day before the Tisell. It come with a 6 bps DG2813 China movement (only 24 hour power reserve for this sample), non-guaranteed water resistance, lesser quality bezel and a bit lower quality bracelet. Makes the $36 more expensive Tisell Sub look like a real steal, don't you think?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,Just received my Sub two days ago.Honestly,I was't expecting much but I have to say that It is my favorite watch now i cant take it off(even wearing it to sleep).Thanks to everyone,It is really a true value for money you can't get any better than this at this price.As mentioned by some members,the bracelet is decent,not the best.There's already couple of scratches on mine.But still very happy with my purchase.Originally i ordered the green hulk but after watching some videos of the watch,the green is just not me.So,i played it safe and ordered the black.Also i read few members saying that the movement makes noise,but i have not experienced any noise.It is dead silent on mine,I also like the sweeping hands. Definitely gonna order more soon.Time for some pictures(Sorry not professional but tried my best) 





















Lume Shot.It is decent.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi everyone,Just received my Sub two days ago.Honestly,I was't expecting much but I have to say that It is my favorite watch now i cant take it off(even wearing it to sleep).Thanks to everyone,It is really a true value for money you can't get any better than this at this price.As mentioned by some members,the bracelet is decent,not the best.There's already couple of scratches on mine.But still very happy with my purchase.Originally i ordered the green hulk but after watching some videos of the watch,the green is just not me.So,i played it safe and ordered the black.Also i read few members saying that the movement makes noise,but i have not experienced any noise.It is dead silent on mine,I also like the sweeping hands. Definitely gonna order more soon.Time for some pictures(Sorry not professional but tried my best)
> View attachment 6880970
> 
> View attachment 6880978
> ...


Nice shots. :-!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello I wrote Mr Oh a mail about upgrades to the Watch and he answered me this:
Dear Issak


My answers to your questions,
The task is not easy. Hands, dials, etc. to re-create all the parts and requires a long time. 
However, I will try in different ways to better Rumi.
China began the long holidays. It probably requires a time of several months to complete.
Possibly completed about summer ....

Thank you and regards


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Is the clasp a functional glidelock clone, or just made to look like one from the exterior? If these have a decent glidelock copy I'm all in right now *drool*



mullaissak said:


> Hello I wrote Mr Oh a mail about upgrades to the Watch and he answered me this:
> Dear Issak
> 
> 
> ...


That is excellent! The lume is the only thing holding me back, otherwise a beautifully executed SubC homage. Love the black bezel/blue dial combo!


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

And January is almost gone... just liddat.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi everyone,Just received my Sub two days ago.Honestly,I was't expecting much but I have to say that It is my favorite watch now i cant take it off(even wearing it to sleep).Thanks to everyone,It is really a true value for money you can't get any better than this at this price.As mentioned by some members,the bracelet is decent,not the best.There's already couple of scratches on mine.But still very happy with my purchase.Originally i ordered the green hulk but after watching some videos of the watch,the green is just not me.So,i played it safe and ordered the black.Also i read few members saying that the movement makes noise,but i have not experienced any noise.It is dead silent on mine,I also like the sweeping hands. Definitely gonna order more soon.Time for some pictures(Sorry not professional but tried my best)
> View attachment 6880970
> 
> View attachment 6880978
> ...


Congrats, looks great on your wrist. Getting excited about the upcoming arrival of mine now. If I don't like the green I will just have to get a black too.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Is the clasp a functional glidelock clone, or just made to look like one from the exterior? If these have a decent glidelock copy I'm all in right now *drool*


No, Tisell is not using clone of Rolex Submariner's GlideLock. It is using clone of Rolex Explorer's Oysterlock safety clasp with Easylink extender. Basically, it has 3 steps fine adjustment holes, 2 mm apart, which is a pain in the a$$ to adjust. I still cannot adjust my Tisell "Hulk", but my black Tisell working fine.

As for the EasyLink, it is a 5 mm extension which fairly easy to use. Just pull up, like the GlideLock.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Finally took the time to resize my Tisell Sub and a photo with my Rolex GMT.

I chose a blue dial with black bezel. The blue dial is a very dark blue and almost looks like black.

Finish and quality definitely cannot be compared with Rolex. But given its price, one cannot complain.

One question for fellow Tisell sub owners, when I screw the crown, it sounds like its also hand-winding the watch. Do you have the same experience?


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No, Tisell is not using clone of Rolex Submariner's GlideLock. It is using clone of Rolex Explorer's Oysterlock safety clasp with Easylink extender. Basically, it has 3 steps fine adjustment holes, 2 mm apart, which is a pain in the a$$ to adjust. I still cannot adjust my Tisell "Hulk", but my black Tisell working fine.
> 
> As for the EasyLink, it is a 5 mm extension which fairly easy to use. Just pull up, like the GlideLock.


Yup, same as the Rolex GMT's Easylink clasp.

I've never bothered to adjust the 3-step adjustments.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

narofx said:


> Finally took the time to resize my Tisell Sub and a photo with my Rolex GMT.
> 
> I chose a blue dial with black bezel. The blue dial is a very dark blue and almost looks like black.
> 
> ...


beautiful watch the Rolex enjoy him and the Tisell
and yes on of the features of the Miyota9015 is also Handwinding


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> beautiful watch the Rolex enjoy him and the Tisell
> and yes on of the features of the Miyota9015 is also Handwinding


Thanks for the clarification on Miyota 9015's handwinding.

Yup, I do like my GMT. But sometimes I need a variation. I also have a SKX007 which has yet to be resized.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

narofx said:


> One question for fellow Tisell sub owners, when I screw the crown, it sounds like its also hand-winding the watch. Do you have the same experience?


Yes, I have the same experience. This is normal.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I finally managed to remove the spring bar of the fine adjustment clasp, using a sharp cutting blade. True enough, it was slightly bend.

Placed the spring bar into the position suitable for me. Now sitting comfortably on my 6.25" wrist now.







Ah... my precious ....


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys...I posted over on the older BIG Tisell thread, but figured I would follow-up here, as well.

Has anyone ordered a Tisell Sub 9015 with black dial/blue bezel (and maybe no cyclops!) and have pics???


I'm thinking about ordering that combo and swapping in "MCWW snowflake hands".


TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I finally managed to remove the spring bar of the fine adjustment clasp, using a sharp cutting blade. True enough, it was slightly bend.
> 
> Placed the spring bar into the position suitable for me. Now sitting comfortably on my 6.25" wrist now.
> View attachment 6896322
> ...


May I ask what size wrist does the watch fit when it arrives from Mr Tisell?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Killarney said:


> May I ask what size wrist does the watch fit when it arrives from Mr Tisell?


I estimate it is about 8" wrist size. Might be possible to stretch to 8.5" using the 5 mm extension and fine adjustment clasp to the max. Safer to order extra links from Tisell if you are near 8" or more.

But people with such wrist size seldom look at dia. 40 mm watches. ;-)


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a 7.25 wrist, so I was hoping I would not have to make any adjustments bearing in mind the difficulties people have had with the Hulk. Can I do it without removing links?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

No. But it's very easy to resize. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Love your confidence. If I do manage to size it to my size and no pun intended ( well ) it will be accidentalsuccess.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Killarney said:


> I have a 7.25 wrist, so I was hoping I would not have to make any adjustments bearing in mind the difficulties people have had with the Hulk. Can I do it without removing links?


You will need to remove 2 links which is very easy to do. ;-)


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just ordered a green sub Tisell! Look forward to receiving it! Great threads and helped me make my decision! Cheers


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Killarney said:


> I have a 7.25 wrist, so I was hoping I would not have to make any adjustments bearing in mind the difficulties people have had with the Hulk. Can I do it without removing links?


Yup. Its very easy to resize the links.

You just have to use 1.4mm flat head screwdriver. Easy peasy! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

If you aren't comfortable with a screwdriver I'm sure you can pay a watch shop 10 bucks to do it for you. This watch still comes in at an awesome price and value. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Posted on the main Tisell thread, but all this green dial chat and I can't resist posting what arrived today. Super happy!
Catch myself moving my wrist in and out of sunlight to catch a different shade of green.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Posted on the main Tisell thread, but all this green dial chat and I can't resist posting what arrived today. Super happy!
> Catch myself moving my wrist in and out of sunlight to catch a different shade of green.


like like like like like it looks really fine!!!!
tell me is it used or new cause Mr.Oh that he has them in used condition?!
for you guys out there who liked it he has another 49pcs or now less so if somebody likes it just shoot him a 
Mail and ask about it i would take it but already have the "Hulk"
enjoy it and wear it in good Health


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mullaissak said:


> like like like like like it looks really fine!!!!
> tell me is it used or new cause Mr.Oh that he has them in used condition?!
> for you guys out there who liked it he has another 49pcs or now less so if somebody likes it just shoot him a
> Mail and ask about it i would take it but already have the "Hulk"
> enjoy it and wear it in good Health


Yes. I like it very much. Thank you to you for letting everyone know that they were available.

It appears new as it was all wrapped in plastic.

Very happy!


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Better shot of the blue dial.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

narofx said:


> Better shot of the blue dial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyo|o|o|:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart know i definitely need one "for my son!!!"
I will order one now or wait till summer to see what surprise or update Mr.Oh is planning for us


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyo|o|o|:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart know i definitely need one "for my son!!!"
> I will order one now or wait till summer to see what surprise or update Mr.Oh is planning for us


Can you wait till summer?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice colour combo!


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Sub-merged Marine Dive! Proof it holds up to swimming! Hotel pool approved.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Black version is sold out until March!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Black version is sold out until March!


That's not good

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Black version is sold out until March!


Splendid. Mine has gone AWOL, apparently somewhere in the air between Korea and Germany, about a week ago. I can't track it, nor Tisell. And my brothers birthday is just under 3 weeks away...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

This watch is currently THE best Sub homage value out there !!!

I have posted in the other long discussion about how to resize the bracelet, it is really easy ! Also, I will give the bracelet more credits... it is actually really good, trust me I have tried lots and lots of aftermarket Oyster type of bracelets !!!!! ;-)


goyoneuff said:


> I hope to be able to make a full review one day, but in the meantime this would do:
> 
> I think it is THE best value Sub-homage in any collection out there. For less than $200 bucks you get a very decent movement (and almost spot on in time keeping so far), Sapphire crystal with AR, great bezel action and color and lettering, very nice dial, hands, and overall look, very good bracelet... the only let down is the lume. It is not just a copy because there are more than enough differences like the case shape on the crown side, the crown guards thickness, the lug thickness, and the watch thickness: it is thinner and more flat case than the "other", giving it a very nice profile and comfort in your wrist. The overall shape is very nice and sits very confy on the wrist !
> 
> IMHO, The Tisell Marine Dive -(without the "R") is the best Value Sub-homage out there right now !


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> This watch is currently THE best Sub homage value out there !!!
> 
> I have posted in the other long discussion about how to resize the bracelet, it is really easy ! Also, I will give the bracelet more credits... it is actually really good, trust me I have tried lots and lots of aftermarket Oyster type of bracelets !!!!! ;-)
> 
> ...


For the bracelet you can put in baby oil for a night. I did it and improved a lot.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I was reading some rolex sub reviews recently on a blog to watch, and looking at the pics of the bracelet on there, I realised that it looks like Tisell actually IMPROVED the end links.

On the gen sub the end edges don't come to the same length as the case lugs, and stop a little short. This has annoyed me as it just doesn't look right. On the Tisell it's a perfect fit and completely in line with the lugs.

And the even more expensive seadweller - the lugs don't even fit the curve of the end links which I think is pretty shocking for a 6k watch. Tisell on the other hand... Perfect


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> This watch is currently THE best Sub homage value out there !!!
> 
> I have posted in the other long discussion about how to resize the bracelet, it is really easy ! Also, I will give the bracelet more credits... it is actually really good, trust me I have tried lots and lots of aftermarket Oyster type of bracelets !!!!! ;-)
> 
> ...


Yep, totally agree with you. That is why Tisell made it into my own top 7 list on the other BSHT thread. :-!

On the other hand, yesterday I received my worst Sub homage EVER. The $149 TC custom 5513 MilSub feels almost like a piece of junk or toy. If you ever wanted to get this vintage looking homage, at least stay away from the vintage style rivet bracelet. It was REALLY a pain in my a$$ to resize it. <|


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you...

Although I am not sure why you posted that... I was not complaining about the bracelet, on the contrary, I was praising it ! ;-)



myn5054 said:


> For the bracelet you can put in baby oil for a night. I did it and improved a lot.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

myn5054 said:


> For the bracelet you can put in baby oil for a night. I did it and improved a lot.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Then do you just wipe it off? Do you rinse it?


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm surprised !!! Baby oil it's for the leather strap ... not a stainsless stell strap isn't it ?

But the stainless steel strap in this tisell it's just awesome ! A must have watch !

Regards.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Is the cyclops sapphire as well? I actually prefer the look with cyclops (and might as well go full homage) but in the past I've scratched them, which is a hassle.


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

Absolutely, it's a sapphire cyclops with 2,5x magnificent ....


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Well 7 days after pulling the trigger ( mainly thanks to the Tisell thread on WUS ) my new green/hulk sub arrived yesterday. As per many posts and photographs, it is packed between foam and that's it. No box, instructions or anything else. 
If I had not read the many glowing opinions of the watch here, I would have been very pleasantly surprised. On first impressions the watch looks way more than $195. I am going to get the only negative out of the way first. As has been highlighted many times here, the lume is rubbish. 
For comparison I matched it up against my heavy hitter, my Omega PO. The PO weighs in at 183 grammes and the Tisell at a very respectable 150 grammes. The bracelet of the PO is definatly superior but there is not much to fault with the Tisell. Taking a link out to size it was very easy and thanks to Goyoneuff for his instructions on the thread for that. The rotation of the bezel is beautiful and dare I say it more percise than the PO. I personally like the cyclops date window mainly due to my sight or lack of it. I had been looking for a large date watch recently but the cyclops makes it very easy for me to read the date. I really love the green colour and is even nicer in reality than in some of the photographs posted. I read on a post here that someone had cleaned theirs with a sonic cleaner. I did not have one of them so I gave it a good clean with a toothbrush and soap. Can't see if it made a difference but it did it no harm either. The sweep of the seconds hand is just as smooth as the PO. So far the watch has gained 3 seconds in 24 hours which is excellent. 
Overall I am delighted with this watch and shall wear it out this evening to see if it gets any comments. 
I recently had my PO serviced with Omega at a cost of €525, so I could have bought all three colours combos of the Tisell sub for the cost of that service. I looked in the window of a Rolex AD the other day at a genuine sub. While it ooses quality I had to ask myself this question. Which is the better value for the money? One genuine Rolex or 72 yes 72 Tisell subs?
Now for a couple of photos. 
(1) The mandatory wrist shot.
(2) The usual suspects competing for my wrist time have a new" kid on the block "to worry about and its mean and green.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Well 7 days after pulling the trigger ( mainly thanks to the Tisell thread on WUS ) my new green/hulk sub arrived yesterday. As per many posts and photographs, it is packed between foam and that's it. No box, instructions or anything else.
> If I had not read the many glowing opinions of the watch here, I would have been very pleasantly surprised. On first impressions the watch looks way more than $195. I am going to get the only negative out of the way first. As has been highlighted many times here, the lume is rubbish.
> For comparison I matched it up against my heavy hitter, my Omega PO. The PO weighs in at 183 grammes and the Tisell at a very respectable 150 grammes. The bracelet of the PO is definatly superior but there is not much to fault with the Tisell. Taking a link out to size it was very easy and thanks to Goyoneuff for his instructions on the thread for that. The rotation of the bezel is beautiful and dare I say it more percise than the PO. I personally like the cyclops date window mainly due to my sight or lack of it. I had been looking for a large date watch recently but the cyclops makes it very easy for me to read the date. I really love the green colour and is even nicer in reality than in some of the photographs posted. I read on a post here that someone had cleaned theirs with a sonic cleaner. I did not have one of them so I gave it a good clean with a toothbrush and soap. Can't see if it made a difference but it did it no harm either. The sweep of the seconds hand is just as smooth as the PO. So far the watch has gained 3 seconds in 24 hours which is excellent.
> Overall I am delighted with this watch and shall wear it out this evening to see if it gets any comments.
> ...


Yep, what you had described of your Tisell is almost exactly how I feel about both of my black & green Tisells. ;-)

And nice pictures too. :-!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

How long did it take for everyone to receive their Tisell after shipment notification?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> How long did it take for everyone to receive their Tisell after shipment notification?


Mine were about 6-10 days. ;-)


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> How long did it take for everyone to receive their Tisell after shipment notification?


In my case it was 7 days. I was able to track it for a while with a number given to me by Tisell. The tracking stopped at Incheon airport and I even got a flight number LH713 which I discovered was to Franfurt. Nothing then for a few days until I was surprised by my postman. Just checked the tracking number again there now and the status has been updated to delivered.


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

In my case : 5 days ! Ordered on a sunday, parcel delivered on Friday


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Interesting comparison on the servicing costs for the Omega PO. Reminds me of the expensive bills on branded cars vs the lower ones on bread and butter ones.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> How long did it take for everyone to receive their Tisell after shipment notification?


Shipping was done on Jan 27. Still nothing. That is 11 days. I also got the tracking up to and until the watch left Korea, after that it has been dead silent. If it does not arrive tomorrow I will start to fear the worst.

But I also have some hope, since... well, that is just what I am.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys! Mine was shipped on Feb 2 and the tracking stopped at Incheon on Feb 3. It's only been 5 days so far, so I'll see when it gets here.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> Shipping was done on Jan 27. Still nothing. That is 11 days. I also got the tracking up to and until the watch left Korea, after that it has been dead silent. If it does not arrive tomorrow I will start to fear the worst.
> 
> But I also have some hope, since... well, that is just what I am.


Try not to worry. It will come. ;-)


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

While waiting for the postal system to work, let's look at some of our beautiful pieces to quench the thirst.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I just went to Tisell website. It seems that all the Subs were SOLD OUT. :-(


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I just went to Tisell website. It seems that all the Subs were SOLD OUT. :-(


Thought about completing the trio?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Thought about completing the trio?


No, 2 Subs from the same brand is more than enough for me. I was looking at the 40 mm flieger.


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

TISELL Sub "Sold Out" March is expected to restock.

according to the information on the official webstite of Tisell

This is one wrist shot ... ...









And one nice shot to wait ...


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

For those considering the snowflake hands (DG/Miyota compatible, at the Raffles link earlier in the thread)..Do you think the lume listed as "white" or the lume lisedt as "green-bluish" would be a better fit, aesthetically?

Also, has anyone that is interested in a "snowflake version" compared the Tisell to the Corgeuts (or sterile versions) floating around on eBay?? You lose the ceramic and bracelet, and downgrade to an 8215...but the cost is somewhere south of $139.

Thoughts, especially if you've had both???

TIA

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

13 days. No tracking possible beyond the Korean airport.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

buldogge said:


> ...has anyone that is interested in a "snowflake version" compared the Tisell to the Corgeuts (or sterile versions) floating around on eBay?? You lose the ceramic and bracelet, and downgrade to an 8215...but the cost is somewhere south of $139.


I haven't owned one of the Corgeuts, but I've heard they're nicely machined and look great. You could also get one that fits an ETA movement, if you wanted something better than the 8215. Personally, I'm holding out for that Tisell sub though.


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

New to me Marine Dive... really impressed with the look, feel, and function. The dial was scratched by the previous owner so i'm planning some modification with the help of a forum friend. Will updated when the plan is executed (its still in development  )


----------



## ram-blur (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> 13 days. No tracking possible beyond the Korean airport.


Try using the EMS tracking number on the website for your postal system. That worked, least with Canada Post, to let me track my watch after it left Incheon. I suspect your watch might just be going through customs in your country.


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

ram-blur said:


> Try using the EMS tracking number on the website for your postal system. That worked, least with Canada Post, to let me track my watch after it left Incheon. I suspect your watch might just be going through customs in your country.


Same with me in India

Sent from iPhone


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad you got it, and glad to be of help !!!

;-)



Killarney said:


> Well 7 days after pulling the trigger ( mainly thanks to the Tisell thread on WUS ) my new green/hulk sub arrived yesterday. As per many posts and photographs, it is packed between foam and that's it. No box, instructions or anything else.
> If I had not read the many glowing opinions of the watch here, I would have been very pleasantly surprised. On first impressions the watch looks way more than $195. I am going to get the only negative out of the way first. As has been highlighted many times here, the lume is rubbish.
> For comparison I matched it up against my heavy hitter, my Omega PO. The PO weighs in at 183 grammes and the Tisell at a very respectable 150 grammes. The bracelet of the PO is definatly superior but there is not much to fault with the Tisell. Taking a link out to size it was very easy and thanks to Goyoneuff for his instructions on the thread for that. The rotation of the bezel is beautiful and dare I say it more percise than the PO. I personally like the cyclops date window mainly due to my sight or lack of it. I had been looking for a large date watch recently but the cyclops makes it very easy for me to read the date. I really love the green colour and is even nicer in reality than in some of the photographs posted. I read on a post here that someone had cleaned theirs with a sonic cleaner. I did not have one of them so I gave it a good clean with a toothbrush and soap. Can't see if it made a difference but it did it no harm either. The sweep of the seconds hand is just as smooth as the PO. So far the watch has gained 3 seconds in 24 hours which is excellent.
> Overall I am delighted with this watch and shall wear it out this evening to see if it gets any comments.
> ...


Look at my signature...  ;-)



fbonnus said:


> TISELL Sub "Sold Out" March is expected to restock.
> 
> according to the information on the official webstite of Tisell
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

15 days and not here. Nowhere. Not in Korea, not in Sweden. Even tried to search for it in Germany since the last possible tracking - in Korea on jan 27 - put it on a flight to Germany. 
Nada. Zilch. Zero. 
I am getting quite frustrated since I bought it as a gift, and my brothers birthday is only 13 days away. Very soon I will not even have a chance getting another watch, of any sort or brand, from abroad but will have to buy it here in Sweden and at a stupid mark up. 

Ofc I should have bought it ages ago. I should take into consideration that the postal system has the total capability of not only losing watches but this past fall managed to lose a complete kayak paddle worth $250 and in a parcel sized accordingly. 


I do not blame mr Tisell for all this, but I am getting a bit frustrated as he is always answering "wait a bit longer".


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

I ordered mine 12 days ago and it just now got into U.S. Customs. Hopefully it won't be held up too long.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Finally! The parcel is finally traceable again! Phew! Should be here Monday, unless something goes horribly wrong on the last leg. 

It still amazes me that the transportation takes this long, though. Tracking shows the parcel at Incheon airport in Korea on Jan 27. Then nothing, and nothing, and then some nothing, for 2 weeks straight. Makes me wonder where it has been during those 14 days. It must be cheaper getting the goods off to the recipients rather than having to store it for half a month? Yet it seems that "they" have stored it, somehow. Strange. 

Oh well, it will hopefully be here soon enough. And if everything works out as planned, it will be here in time.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> Finally! The parcel is finally traceable again! Phew! Should be here Monday, unless something goes horribly wrong on the last leg.
> 
> It still amazes me that the transportation takes this long, though. Tracking shows the parcel at Incheon airport in Korea on Jan 27. Then nothing, and nothing, and then some nothing, for 2 weeks straight. Makes me wonder where it has been during those 14 days. It must be cheaper getting the goods off to the recipients rather than having to store it for half a month? Yet it seems that "they" have stored it, somehow. Strange.
> 
> Oh well, it will hopefully be here soon enough. And if everything works out as planned, it will be here in time.


Good to hear to that it is traceable now.

I had bought many watches over the internet from many countries. I learned from experience that as long as it is not more than a month after I received my shipping notification from the seller, there is no need to worry.


----------



## aracde (Sep 18, 2015)

Recently, I got new Tisell watch.
This GMT was limitedly sold again.
Movement is PTS6460(8bps).


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

aracde said:


> View attachment 7041009
> 
> View attachment 7041025
> 
> ...


Congrats! You captured the dial flare really well. I wonder how many he has left?
Wear it in good health! Mine says hello.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr Burrows said:


> Finally! The parcel is finally traceable again! Phew! Should be here Monday, unless something goes horribly wrong on the last leg.
> 
> It still amazes me that the transportation takes this long, though. Tracking shows the parcel at Incheon airport in Korea on Jan 27. Then nothing, and nothing, and then some nothing, for 2 weeks straight. Makes me wonder where it has been during those 14 days. It must be cheaper getting the goods off to the recipients rather than having to store it for half a month? Yet it seems that "they" have stored it, somehow. Strange.
> 
> Oh well, it will hopefully be here soon enough. And if everything works out as planned, it will be here in time.


If it makes you feel any better, mine arrived in the UK, disappeared from tracking then reappeared and was delivered the next day.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

I see the GMT on the Korean site. How did you order it? Can you do a quick review on it? I used google translate but that was only 90%...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

how come all 80 pieces sold this quick &#55357;&#56864; I really want that green gmt


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Email him directly

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## aracde (Sep 18, 2015)

hydroray said:


> I see the GMT on the Korean site. How did you order it? Can you do a quick review on it? I used google translate but that was only 90%...


New GMT was only sold in online community, not online shop. There were only 40 pieces in stock. I hope this watch would be launched again but Mr. Tisell has no idea now, unfortunately.
If you have any Tisell watch, quality of GMT is same as them. Not bad, reasonable to price and dial is similar to the green sub.
But I think GMT is better than the green sub, because the green sub is too similar to the rollie green sub.
So, in my opinion, the green GMT has its own character and the complex bezel is not boring to see.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The strap from Bryan over at bonumcoriumleatherworks.com got here today and just fitted it to the sub.

Love it!! Proper vintage vibe and one of the softest most supple straps I've ever had made. Great edging and finishing too.

Can highly recommend this guy, check out his etsy too as he has loads of options.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got my green Marine Dive today. Very nice for $195!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Feeling sad at work, I thought it might help buying a new watch 

I just sent them an email asking about a cyclopless black sub. I hope they have some stashed


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't find the GMT online. Anyone have a link?


David


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

They were only on korean website. If you are interested send him email directly.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> They were only on korean website. If you are interested send him email directly.


What is his email? Haven't found it....thanks in advance.

David


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

It s on the footer of their site


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> Feeling sad at work, I thought it might help buying a new watch
> I just sent them an email asking about a cyclopless black sub. I hope they have some stashed


Answer was March or April... Damn... I need a quick fix


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dimkasta said:


> It s on the footer of their site


Did not see it. Care to post it here? Thanks.

David


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Did not see it. Care to post it here? Thanks.
> 
> David


[email protected] send it to Mr.Oh i last time i Mailed him he had a coupple of the GMT but that was almos a month ago but still good luck


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Still the sub for its classic looks...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> [email protected] send it to Mr.Oh i last time i Mailed him he had a coupple of the GMT but that was almos a month ago but still good luck


Thank you

David


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Why would anyone buy this now that the orient mako usa is only 160 bucks at long island? Surely the mako USA is a better watch overall in terms of quality material and brand recognition? Enlighten me please


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

johnto1999 said:


> Why would anyone buy this now that the orient mako usa is only 160 bucks at long island? Surely the mako USA is a better watch overall in terms of quality material and brand recognition? Enlighten me please


It might be, but I think the look of the Orient with the extra button and odd bezel turn some folks off.

David


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

johnto1999 said:


> Why would anyone buy this now that the orient mako usa is only 160 bucks at long island? Surely the mako USA is a better watch overall in terms of quality material and brand recognition? Enlighten me please


1. Higher beat 8 bps Miyota 9015 movement.
2. Ceramic bezel insert.
3. Solid end links and clasps, with 5 mm extension.
4. No extra day pusher, which increase risk of water entering the case and damage the movement.
5. Most importantly, it is based on the timeless classic design of that famous brand, which will set you back more than 8k if buy new.

One more thing, note that Tisell includes international delivery cost within the $195 price.

Hope the above is good enough for you to understand the value, not the brand recognition, that Tisell gives. ;-)


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

johnto1999 said:


> Why would anyone buy this now that the orient mako usa is only 160 bucks at long island? Surely the mako USA is a better watch overall in terms of quality material and brand recognition? Enlighten me please


Thanks for letting us know that finally anybody else is going to sell mako usa. However as explained above also tisell has advantages like bezel and movement.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

This answer is spot on ! Specially this "...Hope the above is good enough for you to understand the value, not the brand recognition, that Tisell gives....."

Now, I know Seikos divers are ISO certified , but unsure on Makos, but... if you dive, the only two "weak" points of the Marine Dive are its lume and Water Resistance. Only then I would say that the Seikos and perhaps the Orient Makos might be a better value. If all you want and do is desk diving, again....." ....Hope the above is good enough for you to understand the value, not the brand recognition, that Tisell gives....".

Cheers.

G



SimpleWatchMan said:


> 1. Higher beat 8 bps Miyota 9015 movement.
> 2. Ceramic bezel insert.
> 3. Solid end links and clasps, with 5 mm extension.
> 4. No extra day pusher, which increase risk of water entering the case and damage the movement.
> ...





johnto1999 said:


> Why would anyone buy this now that the orient mako usa is only 160 bucks at long island? Surely the mako USA is a better watch overall in terms of quality material and brand recognition? Enlighten me please


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> 1. Higher beat 8 bps Miyota 9015 movement.
> 2. Ceramic bezel insert.
> 3. Solid end links and clasps, with 5 mm extension.
> 4. No extra day pusher, which increase risk of water entering the case and damage the movement.
> ...


Add to that comparison: Long Island's $160 (black) or $170 (blue and white) pricing are special pre-order affairs. Regular (non-sale) pricing may be more comparable to Tissel's Marine Dive standing price.

I'm not knocking the Mako at all. I have both a Tissel Dive Hulk and an older model Orient Mako Pepsi bezel (inferior specs to the new USA model, but $93 delivered). Both are fine watches. The bracelet on the Tissel is surprisingly good, came sized for my 8" wrists and whole setup has a nice wrist feel. The NATO-wearing Mako is both less substantial and more friendly. Really good watches, both, just in different ways for me. And even though I'm a recreational diver, I'll never use either of this in that application (there are more reliable options, though any watch would play backup to a dive computer anyway.)

Maybe a new, braceleted Mako USA is more substantial and more refined on the wrist - but it's a moot point because the dial is a no-go for me. I just don't like that style. For that matter, I would prefer the Tissel with differnt hands even though that's not true to the Sub homage design.

Ultimately, buy what you like, enjoy wearing it and hopefully feel like you got value from the purchase. And so far, I'm not complaining about what I got from Tissel in the Marine Dive.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

johnto1999 said:


> Why would anyone buy this now that the orient mako usa is only 160 bucks at long island? Surely the mako USA is a better watch overall in terms of quality material and brand recognition? Enlighten me please


A better question would be: "Why would anyone bring up the Orient Mako in a thread that is specifically only for the Tisell Marine Dive?"


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

just arrived courtesy of the USPS. as expected lume might as well be nonexistent, and bezel isn't as tight as my Squale, but for <$200 can't complain

|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Also because the orient mako looks cheap and boring? No offence to anyone that likes them, but they do absolutely nothing for me.

Where as the Tisell is a timeless design with infinitely better finishing, detail and that sexy shiny shiny ceramic bezel.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I can never tell from the photos whether the blue or the green has the better color match between bezel and dial. I think it really depends on the light.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Heard from him. GMT's won't be available again until this fall.....


David


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Also because the orient mako looks cheap and boring? No offence to anyone that likes them, but they do absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> Where as the Tisell is a timeless design with infinitely better finishing, detail and that sexy shiny shiny ceramic bezel.


He was talking about Mako USA not original Mako. 
From the different point of view the Tisell design is not Tisell but Rolex so it is just a copy of famous watch. 
On the other hand Orient has original design with inhouse movement. The idea is in fact much closer to Rolex 
Although I like Tisell and their watch I understand that somebody doesn't want to wear copied watch and rather goes with Orient.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

At these prices, just buy both the Tisell and the Orient! I have a blue Ray, the sunburst dial is amazing. Let's be honest here, a lot of divers are one way or another inspired by the Rolex sub. If only Tisell or Orient would come out with a no-date sub...


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

There was some chatter recently on better lumed Tisell Subs arriving in summer. 

Had anyone confirmed with Mr Oh recently that the next batch of T Subs come with improved lume? Any sample shots from the factory that Mr Oh have? 

We can certainly help him share the picts in this friendly little corner..


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

It took 3 weeks to the day, but finally it arrived. And what can I say but that the watch looks like $500, if not more (at least to me). The value is tremendous in this one! Pictures does not, in any way, do it justice. It looks way better than anything online can show. 
I am also very glad about the fact that I did not choose to have the cyclops removed but kept it. The watch would have looked strange without it, and it is a real and working cyclops that makes the date larger. Really nice. 

Now I need to pack it up again and send it to my brother so that he gets it in time for his birthday. It will actually be a little bit hard letting it go...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> ... And what can I say but that the watch looks like $500, if not more (at least to me). The value is tremendous in this one! Pictures does not, in any way, do it justice. It looks way better than anything online can show.
> I am also very glad about the fact that I did not choose to have the cyclops removed but kept it. The watch would have looked strange without it, and it is a real and working cyclops that makes the date larger. Really nice. ...


Yep, same feeling here. 

I love my two Tisell Subs, especially the green "Hulk" model.Prior to handling of my friend's "Hulk", I could not imagine myself getting a green sub. And I did not come across any picture that match how I feel that handling day. Only recently I saw 2 pics that close enough.

My best hulk wrist shots below. And I still feel it is not near enough to the actual thing on my wrist.


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

manning the tisell this brisk morning. A couple weeks in and I'm really impressed with this watch...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
Anyone who who sells Tissel?
I tried amazon with no luck
Amazon no gotttteee.Maybe direct from the makers?

X traindriver Art


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks good... any idea when the next batch's coming in?


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> It took 3 weeks to the day, but finally it arrived. And what can I say but that the watch looks like $500, if not more (at least to me). The value is tremendous in this one! Pictures does not, in any way, do it justice. It looks way better than anything online can show.
> I am also very glad about the fact that I did not choose to have the cyclops removed but kept it. The watch would have looked strange without it, and it is a real and working cyclops that makes the date larger. Really nice.
> 
> Now I need to pack it up again and send it to my brother so that he gets it in time for his birthday. It will actually be a little bit hard letting it go...


Agree! It definitely feels much more expensive, looks and feels like the real deal. Very happy with mine. Will definitely buy more from Tisell in future.

Sorry off topic : From last 5-6 days i am having trouble using this forum, my ip address is keep getting banned for no reasons. I have emailed admin many times but no response. Is anyone else experiencing this? Very frustrated every time this happens i have to restart my router few times to get this work.
Thanks
Karan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Blue dial was missing 

Sent from iPhone


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Can anyone that has received their watch in the USA confirm if you need to sign for the package delivery. 

Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

rlara333 said:


> Can anyone that has received their watch in the USA confirm if you need to sign for the package delivery.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


mine was dumped in the apartment vestibule and I wasn't asked to sign for it


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

double post please delete


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine was just handed to me no signature

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll probably order one once they are back in stock. That said I'm not sure I'm in love with the dial, does anyone know of aftermarket dials that will fit? Thanks!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure why so many people remove the cyclops. It actually magnifies. I've been enjoying mine.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Not sure why so many people remove the cyclops. It actually magnifies. I've been enjoying mine.


Totally agree with you. In fact, if cyclops is removed, I would prefer a dateless dial instead.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

rlara333 said:


> Can anyone that has received their watch in the USA confirm if you need to sign for the package delivery.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


I didn't sign for mine. It just showed up at my doorstep...at like 10pm.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

Just a Must Have !


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

just wanted to say HEllO


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw my friend's black Tisell sub today and it looks so good! Certainly worth every cent!


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Tisell sub !fantastic watch from the pictures.how is quality bezel click?quality?


----------



## Viol (Nov 19, 2015)

Does the rotor noise of the Miyota 9015 movement bother anyone?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> Tisell sub !fantastic watch from the pictures.how is quality bezel click?quality?


Bezel click is above average.

Quality is outstanding, considering the price.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Viol said:


> Does the rotator noise of the Miyota 9015 movement bother anyone?


Nope, it is not loud enough to bother me. In fact, I did not notice any noise at all during the past 3 months of wearing my black Tisell Sub or green Tisell Sub.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Viol said:


> Does the rotator noise of the Miyota 9015 movement bother anyone?


It does me. My Helson Shark Diver was crazy loud.

David


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

None of my 9015s bother me, including my Bauhaus and diver from Tisell

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Viol said:


> Does the rotator noise of the Miyota 9015 movement bother anyone?


If it makes you feel any better, I just finished a watch I've been building and I went for a brand new eta 2824-2 used in watches thay cost thousands.

Part of this thinking was expecting there to be no rotor noise.

After building it and hearing a lot of rotor noise I figured maybe the bearings had been damaged when I pit it together, so got a new eta rotor and bearings.

Turns out it's actually LOUDER than some of my miyotos!! Not all of them mind as my Prometheus is insanely loud.

And the movement alone cost more than this whole Tisell watch. If I'd known that I'd have just built it with a miyoto!

So it seems that a lot of the rotor noise issue is dependant on the case and caseback design that the movement is in.

My helberg ch8 has literally zero rotor noise, even when doing the 'wrist flick' to try and get a noise out of it, and that uses a miyoto too. I presume this is just down to super thick case and caseback (or they do some sort of witchcraft that I really need to know about!!).

If the noise is bugging you, hopefully that helps make you fell better. And as miyotos can keep +5s times (which is basically COSC chronometer standard) I really don't see any reason not to choose them over a swiss made eta now - other than shiny finishing which unless you have a display back you won't see anyway. Well, maybe power reserve being the only difference.

An expensive lesson but a lesson learned none the less


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Psst. So far, my Rolex 114060 is the quietest of all my mechanical watch collections.

Sometimes, it is so quiet that I often wondered whether the rotor is actually turning or not. But it is!

I had to find a very quiet room in order to hear the very faint rotor spinning around. 

The loudest movement would be the chinese movement in my Rodina R005, which probably will drive a number of you crazy. But I am alright with it.

My experience with Miyota 9015 in 2 Tisell Subs, Obris Morgan Explorer II and Aramar Arctic Patrol, indicated that this movement's quietness is above average. :-!

Looking forward to my incoming Borealis Estoril & Bull Shark, and maybe the new NTH brand, which come with this same nice Japanese movement.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't find the rotor to be loud at all.


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

for me too, I don't find the rotor to be loud at all !

My week-end Wear


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Marine Dive today


----------



## candy287 (Oct 7, 2010)

has anyone compare tisell sub to the christopher sub? aside from the movement how is the quality, such as finish, weight, etc.
thanks


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have a ward watch but do own a Rolex and a tissot this is a really nice watch I'm waiting for him to be back in stock and buy another one. 

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

candy287 said:


> has anyone compare tisell sub to the christopher sub? aside from the movement how is the quality, such as finish, weight, etc.
> thanks


The Christopher Ward C60? I've owned 2 of the 1st generation and they were great watches. They felt a little more solid than my Tisell. The Marine Dive looks more nicely finished, but it's more rattly than my CW's. The C60 has a great dual push button clasp, whereas the Marine Dive has a flip lock. Mine is hard to open. The finishing on the C60 is smoother. The Marine Dive has sharp edges. The Marine Dive is half the cost of the 1st gen C60 though, so that's something to keep in mind. You do get a lot of watch for the money, but you get even more watch for even more money with a CW. The newer C60's are an improvement over the older ones from what I've read.


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

View attachment 7281882


TMD: Back on the bracelet ... really like this watch! (have i said that before?)


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

Tisell for friday and week end


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy to have this on the wrist!


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

how is the ceramic bezel?its good quality?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> how is the ceramic bezel?its good quality?


At least above average, if not good. Just don't expect platinum coating on the markers that Rolex provides.


----------



## g-shockbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sure the answer would be yes, but are these well beyond the quality of an invicta pro diver (yes this is a serious question). Website says restocking in march, does anyone have more specific info, or is there an email list or something? Hopefully the prices stay the same, they look really nice in pictures


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

is there any one willing to sell the green GMT version?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

g-shockbilly said:


> I'm sure the answer would be yes, but are these well beyond the quality of an invicta pro diver (yes this is a serious question). Website says restocking in march, does anyone have more specific info, or is there an email list or something? Hopefully the prices stay the same, they look really nice in pictures


Much better than an Invicta Pro Diver. I owned 2x Invicta Pro Divers and the Tisell blows them out of the water. Much more refined and feels more substantial.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Much better than an Invicta Pro Diver. I owned 2x Invicta Pro Divers and the Tisell blows them out of the water. Much more refined and feels more substantial.


agreed. See earlier in the threads for detailed descriptions.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Happy to have this on the wrist!


looks really good can you tell how the Build Quality is and the movement?
enjoy it and wear it in good health


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mullaissak said:


> looks really good can you tell how the Build Quality is and the movement?
> enjoy it and wear it in good health


Thanks! I only have it because of your note in its availability. 
I must say that I am really impressed with the build quality. Very solid and great weight (even comparing to my vintage submariners). I love the ceramic bezel as it is a dark green and compliments the dial when the sun captures throughout the day. I believe the movement is a HANGZHOU 6460 movement, which is a Chinese 2836-2 movement with GMT complication. It runs very accurately.
I do love how it is a real homage in the way it draws inspiration from the Hulk, yet offers the GMT complication.
It wins wrist time over watches that are multiple times over this price bracket. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Thanks! I only have it because of your note in its availability.
> I must say that I am really impressed with the build quality. Very solid and great weight (even comparing to my vintage submariners). I love the ceramic bezel as it is a dark green and compliments the dial when the sun captures throughout the day. I believe the movement is a HANGZHOU 6460 movement, which is a Chinese 2836-2 movement with GMT complication. It runs very accurately.
> I do love how it is a real homage in the way it draws inspiration from the Hulk, yet offers the GMT complication.
> It wins wrist time over watches that are multiple times over this price bracket. I'm very happy with it!


glad i could help!!
it will be interesting if Mr.Oh will make GMT available for outside Korea would take one in Black!!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Quick question about the tisell sub. How do you know when its full wind? Basically when i take it off,i unscrew the crown and start winding but it just doesn't get hard like my other hand wind watches? Anyone experiencing this?
Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

If i am not wrong , Tisell sub is automatic and there is no way you can tell when is fully wind since it has clutch that serve not to overwind movement. In fact as any automatic when the watch stop , you wind it until it start ticking then set time and put it on the wrist . you let rotor do the rest .


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Quick question about the tisell sub. How do you know when its full wind? Basically when i take it off,i unscrew the crown and start winding but it just doesn't get hard like my other hand wind watches? Anyone experiencing this?
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you know when its fully wind? You don't. But maybe when it is fully unwind, you put it close to your ear and start to manually wind up the crown, you might come to a point that you start to hear different or faint ratchet releasing clicks. It is a likely indication that it is fully wind.

No, most auto does not get "hard" like most manual wind watches. As explained above, most autos have the ratchet release system that prevent the over winding, either rotor or manual winding, which will cause breakage of the hair spring.

Yes, most will experience the same as you do. No worries. b-)


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> How do you know when its fully wind? You don't. But maybe when it is fully unwind, you put it close to your ear and start to manually wind up the crown, you might come to a point that you start to hear different or faint ratchet releasing clicks. It is a likely indication that it is fully wind.
> 
> No, most auto does not get "hard" like most manual wind watches. As explained above, most autos have the ratchet release system that prevent the over winding, either rotor or manual winding, which will cause breakage of the hair spring.
> 
> Yes, most will experience the same as you do. No worries. b-)


Lol my local watchmaker said to me the same thing,I thought he was talking Sh*t.
But I have to say man,I am quite happy with this watch. I just can't stop wearing it. Thanks for recommending me this. Cheers!

My best wrist shot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

I like that blue dial black bezel combo. Do you have any brown leather strap i wanna see how that look as well.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Never fails to bring a smile to my face


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dynamo23 said:


> Never fails to bring a smile to my face


I think this is the nicest lume shot of Tisell Sub I had seen so far.:-!


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> Never fails to bring a smile to my face


how long did the lume last?? Never seen it in blue before..


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

I need one of those! Is Tisell planning on adding R to the "Dive"? Or an sterile dial option perhaps?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

narofx said:


> how long did the lume last?? Never seen it in blue before..


1. Lume is not durable at all. Lasts only a few minutes.. That's what photos r for.. capturing that moment.

2. Actual lume is C1 green. Looks blue due to the camera correcting aggressively for white balance under very yellowish ambient light.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

I think that lume shot would have helped Tisell sell another 10~20 subs easily. If only the lume is really this bright and in blue, it would have been AMAZING! Now its still amazing though.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone knows when they are going back in-stock again?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Email Mr Oh a few days ago and he mentioned April.



fna2005 said:


> Does anyone knows when they are going back in-stock again?


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

jamesezra said:


> Email Mr Oh a few days ago and he mentioned April.


Thanks for the info. Do you know if the next batch will have the letter "r" added to "Dive"?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

What, no Perlon, guys?


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

Marvelous pics megaboogie !

Mine :


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

fna2005 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you know if the next batch will have the letter "r" added to "Dive"?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I want the R added to 'Marine'

'Tisell Mariner Dive'.

Much better.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Isn't Marine Diver better?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

No, mariner is better - a watch worn by mariners, when they dive. I demand nothing less.

They could also introduce a vintage line marketed as The Time of The Ancient Mariner.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

fbonnus said:


> Marvelous pics megaboogie !
> 
> Mine :
> 
> View attachment 7529314


Thanks! Great pic as well.


----------



## Rambot3000 (Dec 26, 2015)

Really enjoying my Tisell

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you know if he has any more blk gmt

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

rochoa21 said:


> Do you know if he has any more blk gmt
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


I've never seen the black GMT posted here. So wouldn't know availability.


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

The pics are amazing.
Still no watches in stock.
If anyone wants to sell his or hers, PM me


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Latest from Tisell:
The schedule.had arrived.from the.Miyota.

Miyota.movement.restocking.schedulein January 2017.

Resale.is.starting.in January.next year.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Wait....none until 2017?!?


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

candy287 said:


> has anyone compare tisell sub to the christopher sub? aside from the movement how is the quality, such as finish, weight, etc.
> thanks


Has anyone Compared a Tisell to a Gigandet please?


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm keen for a green dial /green bezel if anyone wants to sell. Steve.


----------



## RM2017 (Feb 28, 2016)

kuhar said:


> Latest from Tisell:
> The schedule.had arrived.from the.Miyota.
> 
> Miyota.movement.restocking.schedulein January 2017.
> ...


I had to see for myself on the Tisell site. I was really looking forward to picking up a blue sub.​


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

That sucks I wanted a second one

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

A bit of good news for some of us, Mr Tisell told me the next batch will be offered with or without date. I am a no date guy, so this is good to hear. However by Jan, I should be shopping for a grail Dive(r) watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Buzzedhornet said:


> A bit of good news for some of us, Mr Tisell told me the next batch will be offered with or without date. I am a no date guy, so this is good to hear. However by Jan, I should be shopping for a grail Dive(r) watch.


Nice.

If Tisell have the non date version installed with MilSub hands and upgrade the lume to C3 or even better BGW9, it will be the perfect affordable grail Dive(r) watch that I had been looking for.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

dejavus said:


> Has anyone Compared a Tisell to a Gigandet please?
> 
> <snip>


Yeah, I'd be keen to know that too.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Dunzdeck said:


> Yeah, I'd be keen to know that too.


I can easily buy a gigandet but unable to lay my hands on a tisell, would have been nice to do the review.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone is still after a black sub, I've decided to flip mine to fund another watch (reluctantly!). It's up in the sales forum now.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Scratch that - just been sold.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

dejavus said:


> Has anyone Compared a Tisell to a Gigandet please?





Dunzdeck said:


> Yeah, I'd be keen to know that too.


I have the Giagandet G2 010 but I don't have the Tisell, I do have a Parnis Submariner which is closely comparable to the Tisell.

Gigandet 43mm/Tisell 40mm

Gigandet no Sapphire/Tisell Sapphire

Gigandet aluminium bezel insert/Tisell ceramic insert

Gigandet movement Seiko NH35A/ Tisell Miyota 9015

Gigandet around €140/Tisell around €170 both went up in price and may still go up further (I got the G2 for €100 last August)

I think these are the major differences.

Further differences can be seen in the hands and indices. The Tisells hands and indices seem to be the Maxi ones? On the G2 the indices are actually rather small but the hands are a good size and length.

I think the finish on the case and bracelet on both is comparable.

As for water resistance, I'm not sure what the Tisell is but the G2 is 300m. I think both have a screw down crown? The G2 has anyway.

Also so the Tisells more closely resembles the Rolex Submariner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> I have the Giagandet G2 010 but I don't have the Tisell, I do have a Parnis Submariner which is closely comparable to the Tisell.
> 
> Gigandet 43mm/Tisell 40mm
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

itsmemuffins said:


> I have the Giagandet G2 010 but I don't have the Tisell, I do have a Parnis Submariner which is closely comparable to the Tisell.
> 
> Gigandet 43mm/Tisell 40mm
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7055 (Nov 17, 2014)

Where do you guys order them from? What site?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

7055 said:


> Where do you guys order them from? What site?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjEkIv5hOXMAhUC94MKHVE_Bx0QFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fshop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com%2F&usg=AFQjCNGd7oFRUiJdw9OxCnvK4rImLeXbiQ&bvm=bv.122129774,d.amc


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

itsmemuffins said:


> I have the Giagandet G2 010 but I don't have the Tisell, I do have a Parnis Submariner which is closely comparable to the Tisell.
> 
> Gigandet 43mm/Tisell 40mm
> 
> ...


Those all favor the Tisell (IMHO).....especially the movement, sapphire and ceramic.

I am loving my Tisell "Hulk" sub and it's been ridiculously accurate.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

double post


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Can't stop ogling at this..


----------



## 7055 (Nov 17, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...UiJdw9OxCnvK4rImLeXbiQ&bvm=bv.122129774,d.amc


It says that they're sold out though...


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

7055 said:


> It says that they're sold out though...


And will be until at least next year. Great!


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

If anyone wants to flip their black dial w/ a green bezel shoot me a PM.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I need another one....

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7055 (Nov 17, 2014)

Who wants to sell me their black face Marine Dive 200?


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

It's always on my wrist !


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Stunning piece.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

S.Nair said:


> View attachment 8357018
> 
> 
> Stunning piece.


Quick question: did it come without Cyclops as a default?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> Quick question: did it come without Cyclops as a default?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


No, you will have to send a mail to Tisell beforehand asking him for no Cyclops.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Cool, thanks. Great information,.



S.Nair said:


> No, you will have to send a mail to Tisell beforehand asking him for no Cyclops.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Have an update regarding the Subs just give you this


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Yup, me too.... ;-)


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Only 100 in stock at the moment and beter lume (BGW9). I'm in for a black version.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Where did you buy them from? I can't find it on their English site?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

???


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

mcfr said:


> Only 100 in stock at the moment and beter lume (BGW9). I'm in for a black version.


what? where? huh? ...what? where?

you get the point


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Basic Sub with 2813 movement.
Tisell
I like the blue model. Too bad, only available for Korea market.
Also, C1 lume only.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Tisell


Mobile link? You son of a ......


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Seems like Tisell is taking preorder of the green ceremic GMT.

But only for Korea market.

Tisell


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Battou62 said:


> Mobile link? You son of a ......


Actually, it is their Korean website link.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, it is their Korean website link.


Their website? Those sons of ......


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mcfr said:


> Only 100 in stock at the moment and beter lume (BGW9). I'm in for a black version.


I don't see any BGW9 lume model from Tisell. Would you like to share the link?


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

I just emailed Tisell asking if they would allow U.S. customers to purchase the GMT watch and ship to the U.S.

Waiting for their reply now and will update here when i know...


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

For all people asking about the non-date version; I was on a waiting list after mailing when they would restock the sub.
Yesterday I go an email with information about the re-stock (it's a new model without the date). So for now it's only for the waiting list, later on in their store.
The store is on: Welcome to joyful online shopping!

The mail I got had this information:
TISELL sub 90s5 non-date version has been restocked.
First sales will start from the waiting list. The website is scheduled to be updated at a later date.

TISELL Sub 90s5 Non-Date-You can buy it now. (Only 100pcs in restock)

CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel, Ceramic Bezel, 
Solid case back, Thickness 12.5mm, Lug 20mm,Oyster brushed bracelet, water resistant 200m
Dial: Super-Luminova BGW9
Hands: Super-Luminova BGW9
Front glass: Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)
Movement: MIYOTA 90s5 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

mcfr said:


> For all people asking about the non-date version; I was on a waiting list after mailing when they would restock the sub.
> Yesterday I go an email with information about the re-stock (it's a new model without the date). So for now it's only for the waiting list, later on in their store.
> The store is on: Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> ...


Thanks, just received this email response from tissel. You can reserve one now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks, just received this email response from tissel. You can reserve one now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I did 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G903F met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mcfr said:


> For all people asking about the non-date version; I was on a waiting list after mailing when they would restock the sub.
> Yesterday I go an email with information about the re-stock (it's a new model without the date). So for now it's only for the waiting list, later on in their store.
> The store is on: Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> ...





Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks, just received this email response from tissel. You can reserve one now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mcfr said:


> That's exactly what I did
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G903F met Tapatalk


Did anyone receive any pics of how it look like?


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Did anyone receive any pics of how it look like?


yes i have and here we go 


































the lume look great!!!
and also you can change the dials i ordered the black ceramic bezel with the dark blue dial!!!
so grab it while it is aavailable and also for your notice the date version is comming in November with the same BGW9 lume!!!!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

mullaissak said:


> yes i have and here we go
> View attachment 8810314
> 
> View attachment 8810322
> ...


Great, I didn't have them one my phone. Only at home. Waiting for the shipping notification on the black one.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G903F met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> yes i have and here we go
> View attachment 8810314
> 
> View attachment 8810322
> ...


Looking great. Thank you.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Awesome update! I just ordered the green dial, green bezel version and looks like it'll be shipped next week.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks, just received this email response from tissel. You can reserve one now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.


Are you planning to order your third one? Am really having hard time choosing between date or no date. Also i already have couple black divers. Hulk and blue just doesn't do it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like Mr. O shortened the minute hand by a hairline. And also, no more Dive anymore... ;-)


----------



## Tightly Wound (May 22, 2016)

Let me preface this by admitting that I am old, and senile. I'd like to order a diver - black face, blue bezel, no date. But when I go to the Tisell page there is no place, that I can determine, to place an order. So, how are folks ordering watches? Getting old sucks!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Tightly Wound said:


> Let me preface this by admitting that I am old, and senile. I'd like to order a diver - black face, blue bezel, no date. But when I go to the Tisell page there is no place, that I can determine, to place an order. So, how are folks ordering watches? Getting old sucks!


Just email him at [email protected] and he'll send you an invoice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Are you planning to order your third one? Am really having hard time choosing between date or no date. Also i already have couple black divers. Hulk and blue just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, been thinking of getting the black dial green ceramic bezel, not long after my green Hulk early this year.

Actually, I always prefer non date models and I had been thinking how nice if Tisell Sub come with this option. Now, my prayers are answered.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Tightly Wound said:


> Let me preface this by admitting that I am old, and senile. I'd like to order a diver - black face, blue bezel, no date. But when I go to the Tisell page there is no place, that I can determine, to place an order. So, how are folks ordering watches? Getting old sucks!


You e-mail to [email protected] and ask.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tightly Wound said:


> Let me preface this by admitting that I am old, and senile. I'd like to order a diver - black face, blue bezel, no date. But when I go to the Tisell page there is no place, that I can determine, to place an order. So, how are folks ordering watches? Getting old sucks!


In this case, it has nothing to do with old age. The non date Sub is simply not available officially on the website yet. So we had to depend on the helpful members here to share the latest news.

So no worries.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

just wanted to ask as somebody stuupid and lazy like meo|:think::-s
what is the diffrence between 9015 and 90s5???
would be nice if somebody can explain it
thanks


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> just wanted to ask as somebody stuupid and lazy like meo|:think::-s
> what is the diffrence between 9015 and 90s5???
> would be nice if somebody can explain it
> thanks


9015 with date complication. 90s5 without date complication, but suitable for "open heart" dial design. Overall dimension and accuracy of both are basically the same.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone have the tisell blue dial black bezel? Please share pictures? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Does anyone have the tisell blue dial black bezel? Please share pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


go to the first page scrool down and BINGO:-d:-!|>;-)


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> go to the first page scrool down and BINGO:-d:-!|>;-)


Yeah i went through all the pages and now i want the green dial aswell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Yeah i went through all the pages and now i want the green dial aswell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, to me, green dial is the best looking of the 4 models.














In fact, I have never like any green sub, till I handled my friend's Tisell end of last year.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Placed my order for the green dial version yesterday. Impatiently awaiting for dispatch confirmation...


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Any ideas if these are different case wise than previous models ? 
I have emailed but awaiting response to [email protected], can anybody confirm the address please ?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Wish they offered a white dial version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

jfo2010 said:


> Wish they offered a white dial version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite as budget friendly as the Tisell, but if you want a white dial sub, Doc Vail has the Nth Sub Santa Cruz on Pre-order that the rice will rise next month:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-new-line-sub-homages-janis-trading-docvail-2914058.html

Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company

http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server2...-A-nodate__50650.1467247055.1280.1280.JPG?c=2


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Any word on the Hulk GMT being sold to customers the US?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jfo2010 said:


> Wish they offered a white dial version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean something like this? 







I want one too. :-d


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Time to order one.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone ordered/purchased (and have a pic(s)) of a green dial/black bezel version?

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info and updates. Just sent a request for a green no date. Really happy with the 9015-A I recently received from Tisell.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

buldogge said:


> Has anyone ordered/purchased (and have a pic(s)) of a green dial/black bezel version?
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


Yes, I saw someone post his green dial / black ceramic before, but maybe not on this thread. He had to specially write to Tisell for this custom request.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the info and updates. Just sent a request for a green no date. Really happy with the 9015-A I recently received from Tisell.


Any particular email address you used that you could share ?
I am looking to order one. 
Thanks,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Got an email from Tisell that my 3rd Sub will be shipped out next week.

Here comes my "50th Anniversaries" homage.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

spirit.varun said:


> Any particular email address you used that you could share ?
> I am looking to order one.
> Thanks,
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


[email protected]


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> [email protected]


Thanks, any idea on eta for replies ?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks, any idea on eta for replies ?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Replied to me within a few hours last night.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Does this guy even sleep? 
He seems to be replying faster than I can say "Ahhhhh", in any timezone, in any day of the week! 

Amazing work rate if you ask me.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Replied to me within a few hours last night.


Thanks buddy,
I just got the reply of non date being back in stock,
His is asking to send back PayPal account, not sure so I sent him my PayPal email ID, is there anything else besides email is needed ?

Thanks Again.,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks buddy,
> I just got the reply of non date being back in stock,
> His is asking to send back PayPal account, not sure so I sent him my PayPal email ID, is there anything else besides email is needed ?
> 
> ...


Nope. He'll send you an invoice by mail and at paypal which you can then pay.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Alex_B. said:


> Nope. He'll send you an invoice by mail and at paypal which you can then pay.


Thanks, will wait for his email, hoping he has black bezel with black dial non date in stock .,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Nicely surprised to get that email from Tisell and although I had decided I had bought up my quota of watches for this year, I could not say no to this 









It has been shipped out today. Itching to see it arrive now . . .


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ol timer said:


> Nicely surprised to get that email from Tisell and although I had decided I had bought up my quota of watches for this year, I could not say no to this
> 
> It has been shipped out today. Itching to see it arrive now . . .


Wow. Congrats. When did you order?
About 7 hours ago I paid and received this message "Sorry, The work will be delayed by many orders." Hoping he is just being polite and the "delay" he is speaking of is just a few days, lol.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

I orderd on wednesday and shipping notification was today


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mcfr said:


> I orderd on wednesday and shipping notification was today


Congrats to you as well. Looks like I came a little late to the party. Just glad it doesn't look like I completely missed it.

Also has anyone ever compared one of the Tisell subs to a Parnis 40mm sub. I know the Tisell has a better movement however it would be interesting to see them side by side and have someone chime in on the quality differences, fit, finish, etc.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Wow. Congrats. When did you order?
> About 7 hours ago I paid and received this message "Sorry, The work will be delayed by many orders." Hoping he is just being polite and the "delay" he is speaking of is just a few days, lol.


I got the notification just after midday UK time on Wed Jan 20th and by 1.25pm had paid for the watch. It went quiet until the email this morning letting me know that the watch had left their works and also provided the tracking number. It is at the International Post Office at the moment, assume awaiting processing to go on to the start of its flight over  However, if like the last time (Flieger B) it sat in UK Customs for quite a few days 

I was slightly tempted to buy another, but that would not be fair to all those wanting to get one! Good luck guys - cannot be that may left from the 100 available 2 days ago.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I was lurking this thread for a while, but now I had to register to WUS just so I can ask you kind owners and recent buyers a few questions.
Here we go:
- So I just send an email with my order specs (black bazel, blue dial, no magnifier, no date) to "oshyare33 at naver.com" and hope for a positive reply?
- Does the dateless version use Miyota 9015 or 90S5?
- Any ETA to Europe? I'm leaving for summer vacations in a weak so I wont be hope for a while.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Last time I ordered it took 10 days after shipping notification to The Netherlands. In this thread you could read the e-mail some of us received which states it has the Miyota 90S5. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

mcfr said:


> Last time I ordered it took 10 days after shipping notification to The Netherlands. In this thread you could read the e-mail some of us received which states it has the Miyota 90S5. Hope this helps you out.


Thanks, just the information I needed.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

No problem, glad to help


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ol timer said:


> I got the notification just after midday UK time on Wed Jan 20th and by 1.25pm had paid for the watch. It went quiet until the email this morning letting me know that the watch had left their works and also provided the tracking number. It is at the International Post Office at the moment, assume awaiting processing to go on to the start of its flight over  However, if like the last time (Flieger B) it sat in UK Customs for quite a few days
> 
> I was slightly tempted to buy another, but that would not be fair to all those wanting to get one! Good luck guys - cannot be that may left from the 100 available 2 days ago.


Looks like my timeline was very similar to yours - except I haven't had the tracking number yet. Hopefully any day now and it'll be winging its way over to me in the UK. Which version did you order?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Congrats to you as well. Looks like I came a little late to the party. Just glad it doesn't look like I completely missed it.
> 
> Also has anyone ever compared one of the Tisell subs to a Parnis 40mm sub. I know the Tisell has a better movement however it would be interesting to see them side by side and have someone chime in on the quality differences, fit, finish, etc.


I'm interested in that too. You can get a Parnis with sapphire and ceramic for about $100, but the bracelet, WR and lume will be poor. I ordered a Tisell figuring that the hi-beat movement, lume, and bracelet goes most of the way towards justifying the extra cost and the finish and QC makes up the rest. But also because I'd probably still want one if I went with the Parnis.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Mandobear.

It was a toss up between the green bezel/black dial and the all green . . . chose the latter as I thought it looks brighter and more cheerful. Besides there are too many black dials in my collection already and no green ones. That's to be rectified soon


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Order placed for black bazel/blue dial. Now I'll have a present waiting for me when I get back from vacations.
Thank you guys!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello guys me too got the Mail 5mins ago with the trackingnumber
know begins the worst part of it the Waiting:rodekaarto|


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a tracking confirmation this morning too. That's brightened my day.

To any of you who've ordered from Tisell before, are they ...ah... _creative_ in the way they fill out their customs from on the package (like quite a few Asian sellers are), or am I looking at a probable customs and handling charge?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Shipping notifications last night for me as well. |>


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Got my notice 5 hrs ago ...


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Arrived at Parcelforce Coventry 17:25 today


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

MandoBear said:


> I got a tracking confirmation this morning too. That's brightened my day.
> 
> To any of you who've ordered from Tisell before, are they ...ah... _creative_ in the way they fill out their customs from on the package (like quite a few Asian sellers are), or am I looking at a probable customs and handling charge?


They are creative, if you ask them they make it so you can save the coustoms and so on!!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Came to the party late!! I just sent him an email and hopefully he still has some in stock. Black/black looks so classic. Wonder how the black/blue dial would look hahaha.

Btw, I see some of you have snowflake hands installed for the Tisell Sub, is that an option? Thanks


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2016)

Glad to share that my first dive watch has arrived! Can't wait to get the bracelet assembled.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

koala said:


> Glad to share that my first dive watch has arrived! Can't wait to get the bracelet assembled.


damnedo|:rodekaartwhen did you order that you got it already :think::think:
this Mr.Oh really good like this kind of service fast and also lisets to the coustomers like we asked last time about the upgrading the (=upgrading the price) but still acceptable but thats my opinon

cheers from jerusalem guys and wear it the best of HEALTH


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2016)

I ordered on 20th July which is one week ago.


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I just realized that the bezel seems stuck. I've sent an email to Mr Oh asking him for help but I have yet to receive a reply thus far. I dare not use too much force to turn it as I fear it might damage the watch. Anyone here encounter such an issue on a newly purchased watch before? Any suggestions on safe ways to free up the bezel?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

At the risk of stating the obvious are you trying to turn it anti-clockwise?

(there was guy not long ago about to take pliers to his screw-down crown because it wouldn't pull straight out)


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine should arrive in the UK later this afternoon. How long it'll take to clear customs is anyone's guess.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ED209 said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious are you trying to turn it anti-clockwise?
> 
> (there was guy not long ago about to take pliers to his screw-down crown because it wouldn't pull straight out)


A dive bezel should only turn anti-clockwise, not clockwise.

Also at the risk of stating the obvious, check that you have removed ALL of the pieces of protective plastic film from the watch, bezel and crystal.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MandoBear said:


> A dive bezel should only turn anti-clockwise, not clockwise.
> 
> Also at the risk of stating the obvious, check that you have removed ALL of the pieces of protective plastic film from the watch, bezel and crystal.


^^ Best answer to koala's question. ^^


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

koala said:


> Glad to share that my first dive watch has arrived! Can't wait to get the bracelet assembled.


Looks good dude, waiting for mine,.

Quick Qs: is the bezel inlay aluminum or ceramic ?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> is the bezel inlay aluminum or ceramic ?


Just got mine and I'm pretty sure it's ceramic.

Additional hint: Some stated the clasp has no micro adjustment. But it has. You have to open the wetsuit extension first. Then you'll be able to remove the spring bar for the micro adjustment.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

HCM said:


> Just got mine and I'm pretty sure it's ceramic.
> 
> Additional hint: Some stated the clasp has no micro adjustment. But it has. You have to open the wetsuit extension first. Then you'll be able to remove the spring bar for the micro adjustment.


it is Ceramic here as per the mail i received lat week from Mr oh:
CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel, Ceramic Bezel,
 Solid case back, 
Thickness 12.5mm, Lug 20mm,Oyster brushed bracelet, water resistant 200m
Dial: Super-Luminova BGW9
Hands: Super-Luminova BGW9
Front glass: Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)
Movement: MIYOTA 90s5 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour

cheers


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Double Post


----------



## marco2216 (Mar 20, 2016)

I collected my black/black no date today, arrived yesterday, so only 4 days from SK to Denmark. I will snap some pics when i have fitted the bracelet.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

marco2216 said:


> I collected my black/black no date today, arrived yesterday, so only 4 days from SK to Denmark. I will snap some pics when i have fitted the bracelet.


woooooooooow thats really fast!!
enjoy it and Wear it in Good health


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh yeah, pic. I almost forgot. Here you go.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

HCM said:


> Oh yeah, pic. I almost forgot. Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 8870042


Looks Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood:-d:-!(am i wusing too much of the emoticons:think:?!)


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

My all green Marine Diver is at the local Parcelforce Depot and will be out for delivery tomorrow  . . . now that I have paid the customs charges on it 

Collected from Tisell on Friday July 22nd at 15:56, arrived in the UK July 25th 17:22 and at my local depot Tuesday July 26th at 22:35pm. Delivery sometime tomorrow so 5 days door-to-door. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## marco2216 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pics as promised. One "fault" i have noticed is that the bracelet sits sligthly askew at one of the end links.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great. Somehow I didn't notice the ceramic bezel in the description posted a few days back. Nice surprise. My last Tisell took a week from shipping to delivery. Hoping it goes that fast this time as well. 

Anyone able to check how the line is yet?


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ol timer said:


> My all green Marine Diver is at the local Parcelforce Depot and will be out for delivery tomorrow  . . . now that I have paid the customs charges on it
> 
> Collected from Tisell on Friday July 22nd at 15:56, arrived in the UK July 25th 17:22 and at my local depot Tuesday July 26th at 22:35pm. Delivery sometime tomorrow so 5 days door-to-door. Not too bad I guess.


Hopefully, I'll have mine sometime early next week. How much was the VAT/handling charge from Parcelforce, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I would expect 20% VAT plus £13.50 handling charge.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

MandoBear said:


> Hopefully, I'll have mine sometime early next week. How much was the VAT/handling charge from Parcelforce, if you don't mind me asking?


Got hit for £19.58. I do not have the breakdown but there will be a £8-10 'service' charge, for the privilege of collecting the customs fee. I think it is a bit of a swizz as it bumps up the additional cost, but unavoidable if you want the watch. Just have grin and bear it, unfortunately, but eventually it will just be forgotten when the watch arrives and you enjoy it


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

MandoBear, since you are also in the UK (?) perhaps a little hint might help save a day or two. 

When you check your EMS Tracking info and see that the watch is at your local Parcelforce depot, it will show Status as 'Unsuccessful Delivery' and Details as 'Reason : Payment of Charges'. 

Parcelforce will normally then send you an invoice by letter post, requesting payment of the outstanding charges before they release the package for delivery. If you call them, there is an option of settling it over the phone, which will then release your watch for delivery the next day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

marco2216 said:


> Pics as promised. One "fault" i have noticed is that the bracelet sits sligthly askew at one of the end links.
> 
> View attachment 8872130
> 
> ...


Hmm ... same problem I encountered for my Squale more than 2 years ago.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/would-you-bothered-1033178.html

For Tisell, I probably more lenient, as it is less than half the price of Squale.


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Silly me! I really needed the obvious to be pointed out to me.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

ol timer said:


> Got hit for £19.58. I do not have the breakdown but there will be a £8-10 'service' charge, for the privilege of collecting the customs fee. I think it is a bit of a swizz as it bumps up the additional cost, but unavoidable if you want the watch. Just have grin and bear it, unfortunately, but eventually it will just be forgotten when the watch arrives and you enjoy it


Same here in Israel they are charging a sum of approx. 30$ for "service" and for Watches here in Israel you have to pay from75$ upwards the 17% V.A.T from the total price including Shipping cost!!! it is a real rip off but what to do sometimes the Seller is creative sometimes like from japan they wont write low invoice so you have to swallow the Bitter Pill!!!
but as you said it will be forgotten when the Watch is on our wrist


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

Just wanted to report the fantastic accuracy measured over the last 24 hours: +4 sec/d!


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ol timer said:


> MandoBear, since you are also in the UK (?) perhaps a little hint might help save a day or two.
> 
> When you check your EMS Tracking info and see that the watch is at your local Parcelforce depot, it will show Status as 'Unsuccessful Delivery' and Details as 'Reason : Payment of Charges'.
> 
> ...


Yeah, as soon as I've tracked a parcel to my local delivery office, I give them a call, pay the VAT and the handling (extortion) fee and then pop down the road from where I work to pick it up from their depot. About £19 I can live with. I'm guessing Tisell declared a "low" value for the watch on the CN22 form.


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2016)

HCM said:


> Just wanted to report the fantastic accuracy measured over the last 24 hours: +4 sec/d!


Interesting as I'm getting the same accuracy reading as well!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

koala said:


> Thanks for sharing. Silly me! I really needed the obvious to be pointed out to me.


No worries. You are not the first to make this mistake, and you wouldn't be the last.


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Pleas post some lume shots.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine is in L.A. So only a little under 2000 miles left in the journey :-!


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

By that you can guess my All Green Marine Diver 200m was delivered today. H-O-O-R-A-Y!!!

The package was opened in great anticipation. It came in the usual nondescript Tisell box and packaging. The concept behind the 3 layer foam sandwich is fine, but in execution does not quite work out unfortunately. The watch slips about between two layers, instead of staying in the cut-out shape, due to insufficient pressure to compress the foam layers tight.









View attachment 8884930


_Hence this is what greeted me when I got the top two layers out.

_








View attachment 8884946


_The result of the watch sliding about was that the protective film on the crystal got rather scrunched up._

Fortunately the watch is graced with a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel, so no sweat. Or scuff marks 

So out it came, took off and discarded what was left of the protective film. Wow! Revealed in all its wonderful shining glory :









View attachment 8885058


_What a lovely beauty she is _

For its asking price the Marine Diver certainly punches way above its cost.The green dial is beautifully grained and in the right light, produces a very attractive dancing curved ray display. The hour markers are nicely applied and filled, whilst the lettering has a subtle raised presentation, giving the text some depth, and all done crisply, as are the minute markings too. The hand set is finely polished and lume filled too. I like the seconds hand lollipop 

Again, all my comments about the dial applies to the green ceramic bezel too. The numbers and baton markers are crisp and neatly filled in white paint.









View attachment 8885250


After taking time to really study and enjoy the presentation of the watch, it was time to re-assemble the bracelet and size it to fit my wrist.

The bracelet is medium thickness (very slightly thicker than that on my Oris Divers Sixty-Five, but much less than those on the SKX007J and Mako USA) and is comfortable to wear. There has been mention of alignment problems with the end links (more noticeable at the 6 o'clock end on my watch) I think it is the design of the end links, with the fixed raised centre section (all my other bracelets have a hinged centre section) which then raises the outer sections of the adjoining second links above the line of the lugs. This causes the edge of these links to stand proud and catches the light, highlighting any slight alignment issues, which by nature of the slack needed to make the bracelet flexible, is unavoidable. It can be rather too prominent at times due to my small 6.5" wrist causing the second links to turn down almost 90 degrees, straight off the end links. On larger wrists these second links will lie flatter so are less likely to catch ones eye, and thus less of an issue I am sure.

Interestingly, the underside of the solid end links have a concave groove machined to match the underside profile of the lugs, necessary because of the extended fixed centre section. I have not seen this on any of my other bracelets.

Anyway, the watch was shipped with the bracelet split in order to fit it into the cutout shape in the centre foam layer. Re-coupling it was easy enough. The screws holding the removable links (two on each side of the clasp) were easy to take out to size the bracelet. I ended up taking two links from the 12 o'clock side and one from the 6 o'clock side to get it close enough to fit my wrist. As it was a bit tight, I decided to try the micro adjustment. Hmmm . . . it took me a while to work out how to get to it - by releasing the extension clasp, as I fortunately remembered a fellow WUS member mentioning it.








_
The clasp looks unusually long, but that is because it is quite slim. The security latch lies very flat with the main body of the clasp, with only a very small slit for the tip of your fingernail to slip in. The main release is another in-line lift up small tab right at the end of the clasp._









_This illustrates the extension clasp open._









_The micro adjustment (3 positions only) is exposed underneath the opened extension clasp._

I moved the the micro adjustment back to the longest setting, having originally moved it from there to the middle one, only to then find the bracelet too loose. I moved it back to the middle setting and fortunately by undoing the extension clasp it is now a comfortable fit. All in all, the bracelet looks, feels and operates fine. Only time will tell how robust it is and how scratch prone it may be.









_Here it is - finally on my wrist. The issues with the end/second links alignment actually are not that noticeable in this shot._









_And here is one specially for kuhar  I shone an LED torch onto the watch face for 10-15 seconds and dived under the bed cover to get this lume shot as it was still bright outside._

Well, so what do I think of the watch so far? To quote a certain jolly seasonal Briggs character . . . Bloomin' marvellous!

All I need to do now is to determine how good the regulation and time keeping is. My Tisell 40mm Flieger Type B with the Miyota 90S5 movement runs about +6 to +8 seconds fast a day.

To finish off (sorry if I have sent a few of you off to sleep by now!), as I was preparing tea, I noticed a lovely colour match with the coriander I was using, so I simply had to dash upstairs and grab my camera for this parting shot!








_
Green IS the colour!_

After I placed my order for this watch, I had some doubts as to whether my choice of colour was right, especially as some of the photos on the web show the dial as a rather bright and garish green. I was at the point of writing to Mr. Oh to ask him to change my order for the all black, or possibly black dial with the green bezel instead. I am now very glad I did not give in as I think the all green presentation looks really good.

I am also pleased that I chose to go with this no-date version. I have been waiting for the cyclops date version to come back into stock in November so that I could order one. However, I have recently found myself not quite liking the way a 3 o'clock date window breaks the symmetry of a watch face. If I have to have a date display, I prefer the 6 o'clock position, and I think Oris has done it perfectly and very discreetly with the Divers Sixty-Five.

Anyway, I do hope some of you enjoyed this rather long winded write up of the arrival of my Marine Divers and the enjoyment I got from it. To anyone who is on the fence - jump right off into the Tisell camp as and when these, or the date versions, are available again. Although I have only two of Mr. Oh's offerings, I have been extremely pleased with them and take great pleasure in them, especially as they are so competitively priced. OK, perhaps they were better value pre-Brexit 

Well done Tisell and keep up the good work.

PS Not sure why the first four photos would not display, so re-attached them again. Hope they do not show up in duplicate as well later!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Well written review. Here is mine with modded after market snow flake hands


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Update in tracking: the shipment is in "inbound in customs" in LA, any idea why/ what it means ?
In past, didn't see this occurring.

Thanks,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks! 

Nice looking watch. In fact the one I was going to get originally.

I am happy with the standard hand set for the moment as it is different to all my others. Nice to know though, that other options are available if I tire of them.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> Update in tracking: the shipment is in "inbound in customs", any idea why/ what it means ?
> In past, didn't see this occurring.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


It means that it is waiting for the customs/tax invoice to be raised and sent off to you for payment before the couriers release it for dispatch. Or at least that is how ParcelForce work it here in the UK.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

ol timer said:


> It means that it is waiting for the customs/tax invoice to be raised and sent off to you for payment before the couriers release it for dispatch. Or at least that is how ParcelForce work it here in the UK.


Thanks and oh crap.,
Wondering how much would they charge on 200$ watch, I read some where watch less than 800$ USD is tax free, atleast that's what I noticed with Steinhart,.

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks and oh crap.,
> Wondering how much would they charge on 200$ watch, I read some where watch less than 800$ USD is tax free, atleast that's what I noticed with Steinhart,.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Hope that works out OK for you. Anything more than £16 gets VAT added, plus the courier's cut


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks and oh crap.,
> Wondering how much would they charge on 200$ watch, I read some where watch less than 800$ USD is tax free, atleast that's what I noticed with Steinhart,.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


That is correct, no tax in US under $800.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> That is correct, no tax in US under $800.


What if you buy 2 watches that is equivalent to 800 usd?


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ol timer said:


> By that you can guess my All Green Marine Diver 200m was delivered today. H-O-O-R-A-Y!!!
> 
> View attachment 8886106
> 
> ...


Great write up! Hopefully, I'll be collecting mine today.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ol timer said:


> By that you can guess my All Green Marine Diver 200m was delivered today. H-O-O-R-A-Y!!!
> 
> The package was opened in great anticipation. It came in the usual nondescript Tisell box and packaging. The concept behind the 3 layer foam sandwich is fine, but in execution does not quite work out unfortunately. The watch slips about between two layers, instead of staying in the cut-out shape, due to insufficient pressure to compress the foam layers tight.
> 
> ...


Fantastic review. :-! It mirrors my experience with my Tisell green (Hulk), except for the lume colour and date option.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyway, just received my "50th anniversary" homage 5 hours ago. :-d


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Looks like mine is stuck in Finland.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

MandoBear said:


> Great write up! Hopefully, I'll be collecting mine today.


Collected mine from Parcelforce this morning - £22.01 customs and handling charge on an $85 declared value on the package (go figure...). Only had a very quick peek inside the box to check if all's well - seems to be - but I'm at work at the moment. I would post pics later, but they'd be pretty much the same as ol timer's... Maybe if I can find a suitable background...


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Tisell Sub took its biggest weakness (lume) and turned it on its head!










All hail the new Tisell Sub ND!


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

kiosai said:


> Tisell Sub took its biggest weakness (lume) and turned it on its head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue glow, green was getting too much,. Waiting impatiently...

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

MandoBear said:


> Collected mine from Parcelforce this morning - £22.01 customs and handling charge on an $85 declared value on the package (go figure...). Only had a very quick peek inside the box to check if all's well - seems to be - but I'm at work at the moment. I would post pics later, but they'd be pretty much the same as ol timer's... Maybe if I can find a suitable background...


Nice one! Hopefully you are enjoying your new acquisition right now?

The variation in your charges to mine is most likely due to the exchange rate - you have been Brexit'd a bit more than me unfortunately 

Looking forward to your thoughts on your Marine Diver and accompanying pictures too.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Anyway, just received my "50th anniversary" homage 5 hours ago. :-d


Happy 50th Anniversary! Nice piece to commemorate it with.

The black dial green bezel was going to be my first choice before I got swayed over to the All Green.

A small red dot in Asia on the Earth's equator. - S'pore?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ol timer said:


> Happy 50th Anniversary! Nice piece to commemorate it with.
> 
> The black dial green bezel was going to be my first choice before I got swayed over to the All Green.
> 
> A small red dot in Asia on the Earth's equator. - S'pore?


Thank you.

Imho, the all green Hulk is still the best looking of the 4 colour options offered. I have 3 of them now.

Yep, I am in Singapore.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats guys !!!  

She gains the "R" and lume... 100% !!! Now, how about that WR... who is going to test it first!?!?!?


SimpleWatchMan said:


> Anyway, just received my "50th anniversary" homage 5 hours ago. :-d
> View attachment 8889970
> 
> View attachment 8889986
> ...





kiosai said:


> Tisell Sub took its biggest weakness (lume) and turned it on its head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Congrats guys !!!
> 
> She gains the "R" and lume... 100% !!! Now, how about that WR... who is going to test it first!?!?!?


2 weeks later for me. WR testing for swimmimg only.


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2016)

ol timer said:


> By that you can guess my All Green Marine Diver 200m was delivered today. H-O-O-R-A-Y!!!
> 
> The package was opened in great anticipation. It came in the usual nondescript Tisell box and packaging. The concept behind the 3 layer foam sandwich is fine, but in execution does not quite work out unfortunately. The watch slips about between two layers, instead of staying in the cut-out shape, due to insufficient pressure to compress the foam layers tight.
> 
> ...


The close up photos are nice! Reading your post makes me want to get a green one (perhaps a date version to justify another purchase).


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds a perfectly good reason to me for getting the Hulk! :blush:


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

A quick and dirty shot of my green on green Marine Diver...









Really liking it so far. The bezel is a much better match for the dial than most photos (this one included) would suggest. Currently running -3 seconds in 24 hours, but then I was wearing it in bed last night, and I'd expect it to gain a little if I took it off and let it cool down overnight, but my Omega was in "the space" on my bedside table last night. It feels like no hardship at all swapping over for this. The green dial has real depth and richness to it, and the finishing overall is very good - some very minor scuffs to the chrome on some of the applied markers on the dial, but nothing I can't live with. The lume is good - lasts all night.

I spent about 20 minutes this morning taking out the screws from the links in the bracelet, cleaning the threads and applying a little blue Loctite 243, just to stop them from working loose - gives me peace of mind. Interestingly, the "solid" end links are actually made out of 3 pieces of steel fitted together (pressed onto pins, I'm guessing) which gives the very crisp transition between the central raised section and the outer sections - very hard to achieve with a one-piece construction.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Excuse the dust. 















Someone request for lume shots?


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Excuse the dust.
> View attachment 8906098
> 
> View attachment 8906258
> ...


Happy 50th!!!!!!
Enjoy your Watch wear it in good health


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> Happy 50th!!!!!!
> Enjoy your Watch wear it in good health


Thank you.

Actually, I should thank you first. If you did not share the news of this "unofficial" non date Sub in this thread first, I might not have known. This "50th anniversary", aka "Kermit", might slipped through me unnoticed due to limited stocks.

Thank you very much and wear yours in good health too. 

I also like to to thank members mcfr and Karan Kohli for supplying the details.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Actually, I should thank you first. If you did not share the news of this "unofficial" non date Sub in this thread first, I might not have known. This "50th anniversary", aka "Kermit", might slipped through me unnoticed due to limited stocks.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!!!!!
i think i will write up Mr.Oh if he will sell me one Green Dial BGW9 for the date version(i have already the green one but with the weaker lume!!) so i can upgrade it if he will not charge a lot of money

cheers


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ol timer said:


> The variation in your charges to mine is most likely due to the exchange rate - you have been Brexit'd a bit more than me unfortunately


Grrr! Brexit... Don't talk to me about Brexit. 
Didn't those people realise that there were such important matters as watch collecting at stake...?
;-)


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Too right mate! Never mind the economy or silly little things like that . . . :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Excuse the dust.
> View attachment 8906098
> 
> View attachment 8906258
> ...


Thought Luke glow was bluish from previous green dial photos, looks like it is green ones only with bluish glow.,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> Thought Luke glow was bluish from previous green dial photos, looks like it is green ones only with bluish glow.,
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


You have to see it in person. Somehow, all my BGW9 lume pics, including my Rolex 114060, seems to appear as what you described. Dark and indoor photos are hard take, unless you are to do some form of white balancing.

My pics posted in WUS forum are usually iPhone shots.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For those interested, a comparative shot of my older Tisell green "Hulk" and newer "Kermit".







If you asked me, I can tell you now that the new Tisell Subs with BGW9 lume, totally worth the increased price tag of US$220. 

Edit :
The older Tisell Sub seems to be using C1 lume, on the hands and the pip. But I can't make out the type of lume used for the hour indices. It look like darker brown colour under UV light, and seems to be slow to charge up initially. The unknown lume also fades very quickly.

The new Tisell Sub have BGW9 lume applied on all except the pip, which I believe still uses the C1.

Hope that helps.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> For those interested, a comparative shot of my older Tisell green "Hulk" and newer "Kermit".
> View attachment 8911802
> 
> If you asked me, I can tell you now that the new Tisell Subs with BGW9 lume, totally worth the increased price tag of US$220.


Thanks .

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


You're welcome. 

Just to add something on lume. I now recalled that when I first bought my Rolex 114060 a few years ago, I made a complain to the Rolex service centre that the lume looks greenish in person, in contrast to the true blue in their catalog. But when they showed me the older lume (C1?) In the dark, with my new Rollie, I started to realise that mine is actually blue with a bit of green tint.

Come to think of it, it was funny, because I almost want to sue Rolex for false advertising. :-d

Edit :
Really, I still think that it is false advertising, in fact for all brands. Imo, I think they always doctored their pics to look true blue.


----------



## marco2216 (Mar 20, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... same problem I encountered for my Squale more than 2 years ago.
> 
> For Tisell, I probably more lenient, as it is less than half the price of Squale.


Update as to this: i contacted Tisell, attaching a picture of the defect, and they proposed to send me a new bracelet, which i am more than happy with. So definitely superb service so far!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

marco2216 said:


> Update as to this: i contacted Tisell, attaching a picture of the defect, and they proposed to send me a new bracelet, which i am more than happy with. So definitely superb service so far!


Good to hear that Tisell provide great customer service. |>


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like mine was delivered today. Going to be a while before I get home to check it out.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mine got stuck in LA custom since the 31st. Can't wait til get it


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Update: After some fiddling, I got it done.,
ol timer;
Hi,
Saw in your review that you had mentioned doing micro adjustment
How do you do the micro adjustments, for some reason when I try with spring bar remover, the bar cover seems moving causing the spring bar not to latch on for compressing the bar and then move it., I would appreciate your reply , thanks,.
Varun

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys,my oh has agreed to sell me a dial with the upgraded lume for my tisell sub,but the thing is I've never done these modifications myself. Just wanna know how complicated is it? Like what tools do i need? Any DIY guide? Please help

Regards
Karan 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

WOWOWOWOW that no-date with BGW9 and marine diver is PERFECT, MR. OH TAKE MY MONEY!!!!!!!

I'll be buying one or a few on the next restock hopefully, January 2017? I've exhausted my watch fund for this year but with the new lume and ND dials I just love it! 

Now if we could get a glidelock clasp on this, there would be zero reason to buy any other homage or a genuine submariner. It looks that ****, IMHO.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> Update: After some fiddling, I got it done.,
> ol timer;
> Hi,
> Saw in your review that you had mentioned doing micro adjustment
> ...


Same here i got this replay for my first Tisell Sub with date:
Hi Friend, 

Tisell sub 90s5 date version and no date version, apply all of Lume BGW9.
Yes, You can buy only green dial. Price is US $15 + shipping cost(Deliverytime 3 weeks) US $9 = US $24

the price is reasonable i think i will order one


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> WOWOWOWOW that no-date with BGW9 and marine diver is PERFECT, MR. OH TAKE MY MONEY!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be buying one or a few on the next restock hopefully, January 2017? I've exhausted my watch fund for this year but with the new lume and ND dials I just love it!
> 
> Now if we could get a glidelock clasp on this, there would be zero reason to buy any other homage or a genuine submariner. It looks that ****, IMHO.


if you find one i am in


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys,my oh has agreed to sell me a dial with the upgraded lume for my tisell sub,but the thing is I've never done these modifications myself. Just wanna know how complicated is it? Like what tools do i need? Any DIY guide? Please help
> 
> Regards
> Karan
> ...


How about the hands? Did you get a new set of hands with BGW9 lume too?

As for trying to do the modification yourself, my advise is don't, unless you don't mind scratching the dial face or hands.

Try to practise on a cheap or non working watch first, before you try it on your favourite watch.

Alternatively, discuss with your nearest watchsmith, workout a fee, and let the pro do the job.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> How about the hands? Did you get a new set of hands with BGW9 lume too?
> 
> As for trying to do the modification yourself, my advise is don't, unless you don't mind scratching the dial face or hands.
> 
> ...


did not tghout about the Hands also!!!
good idea i mean if changing the dial do also the hands


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

regarding the glide lock here this is what i found so far:
Stainless Steel Clasp Clips Buckle with Rail Glide Lock Fit Submariner GMT | eBay

or the whole bracelet:
Solid Steel Strap Bracelet Watch Strap with Rail Glide Lock Clasp for Rolex | eBay


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> How about the hands? Did you get a new set of hands with BGW9 lume too?
> 
> As for trying to do the modification yourself, my advise is don't, unless you don't mind scratching the dial face or hands.
> 
> ...


Sorry yes i did get the hands aswell. Do you think its worth it to send it mr oh to do the modifications ?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Sorry yes i did get the hands aswell. Do you think its worth it to send it mr oh to do the modifications ?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, even better if you can work out with Mr Oh. It is his watch after all.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Sorry yes i did get the hands aswell. Do you think its worth it to send it mr oh to do the modifications ?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


can i ask how much he charged you for the Hands?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> can i ask how much he charged you for the Hands?


Asking $37($18 dial +$10 hands+$9 shipping)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> WOWOWOWOW that no-date with BGW9 and marine diver is PERFECT, MR. OH TAKE MY MONEY!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be buying one or a few on the next restock hopefully, January 2017? I've exhausted my watch fund for this year but with the new lume and ND dials I just love it!
> 
> Now if we could get a glidelock clasp on this, there would be zero reason to buy any other homage or a genuine submariner. It looks that ****, IMHO.





mullaissak said:


> if you find one i am in


Just my opinion, so here goes. 

If you have small wrists, you would likely to prefer the modern Explorer style clasp, which is similar to Tisell Sub's clasp. Reason is that Rolex GlideLock style clasp are thicker and longer, which look imbalanced with the 40 mm case and 20 mm bracelet which tapered down to 16 mm to the clasp's end.

Just pay a visit to your nearest Rolex AD to try on both the Sub and Explorer 1, you will understand better.

Moreover, no one, I repeat, no one is able to do the clasp fine adjustments as smooth as Rolex does. I am speaking from my experience of owning a real Rolex 114060, a Ticino Sea-Viper I just received last week which clasp was a disaster, 3 Tisell Sub, a Tiger Concept big crown v4, two Sub rep and one Explorer 1 rep (which I am not allowed to discuss further). I had wasted enough money to tell you this, so that you can save yours. 

Imho, Tisell made a good sensible choice of using the current clasp, rather than the GlideLock clasp.

But if you had tried the GlideLock claap at the AD and you really like the look, over the Tisell's clasp, then go ahead. Life is short, just do it.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> Update: After some fiddling, I got it done.,
> ol timer;
> Hi,
> Saw in your review that you had mentioned doing micro adjustment
> ...


Hi Varun,

It certainly is a bit fiddly to do it. The shoulders of the spring bar sit hard up against the inside of the clasp, making it slightly difficult to get the prongs of the spring bar tool between the small rounded shoulder and the clasp case. With a little bit of patience and care it can be done. Just be sure to press down firmly on the tool and lever it back at the same time. Then carefully slide up the end link, ensuring you have your finger blocking the spring bar - otherwise it will shoot off into the Bermuda Triangle! Mine did on the first attempt and was relieved to find it. Phew!









_This shows the shoulders of the spring bar pin hard up against the clasp.
_








_
The shoulder of the spring bar pin, once released.
_

I find it easier to split the bracelet before doing this adjustment.

Has this been of some help? Perhaps you have managed to do it already anyway.

Either way, I hope you are enjoying your Marine Diver


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

ol timer said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> It certainly is a bit fiddly to do it. The shoulders of the spring bar sit hard up against the inside of the clasp, making it slightly difficult to get the prongs of the spring bar tool between the small rounded shoulder and the clasp case. With a little bit of patience and care it can be done. Just be sure to press down firmly on the tool and lever it back at the same time. Then carefully slide up the end link, ensuring you have your finger blocking the spring bar - otherwise it will shoot off into the Bermuda Triangle! Mine did on the first attempt and was relieved to find it. Phew!
> 
> ...


Thank you 
It is really hard and I chipped the tool bar in the process, will see for replacement pins now 

The watch is marvelous, quality is really on par with steinhart which I had for brief stint and love the miyota's refined movt than eta in steinhart.,

Thanks again for taking time and photos too, hope you enjoy Tisell as well.,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

You are most welcome :blush:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

[


ol timer said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> It certainly is a bit fiddly to do it. The shoulders of the spring bar sit hard up against the inside of the clasp, making it slightly difficult to get the prongs of the spring bar tool between the small rounded shoulder and the clasp case. With a little bit of patience and care it can be done. Just be sure to press down firmly on the tool and lever it back at the same time. Then carefully slide up the end link, ensuring you have your finger blocking the spring bar - otherwise it will shoot off into the Bermuda Triangle! Mine did on the first attempt and was relieved to find it. Phew!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your clear pics and instructions. Probably the best instructions I ever come across for micro adjusting this kind of clasp.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Shucks! Thanks for the kind compliments. Just passing on what I found. Messing about with watches is very new to me!


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Now this is worrying...

Prior to getting my green Marine Diver, I'd never really paid that much attention to Submariners. I mean, I've seen them about and thought they were kind of OK, but having been wearing my Tisell for a few days I'm really starting to appreciate the basic genius of the design. For me, somehow it all just works in a very harmonious way - the moderate size, the classical finish, the crown and guards, the balance between the watch-head and the bracelet, the way the indices and the Mercedes hands are so perfectly legible in the dark. And you know, I can't stop looking at that green dial and bezel (it's the only green watch I have) - it just really grabs my attention.

I caught myself downloading the Submariner PDF brochure off the Rolex website yesterday...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Today is "Take your Tisell to work day". 







Unfortunately I'm a day late for Tisell Tuesday.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, I also think that the Submariner's design elements might be the most harmonious of all divers. Imho, the older Submariner 14060/M is probably the best case design of all Sub models. I know this because when I handled my friend's 14060, 3 months after I got my 114060, a few years ago, I immediately fell in love with older model.

Unfortunately, 14060 & 14060M are already discontinued and 2nd hand market hit 5K, which I am not willing to depart my money with. So that's how my hunt for 14060 homage (or copy, whatever) started, which leads me to this WUS forum.

Anyway, just for your info, Tisell Sub case shape sits in between 14060 and 114060 (especially the lugs). So imho you already have a better case design on your wrist now.

Speaking of design harmony, you might want to look at Borealis Estoril, which is based on Omega Seamaster 300 from the 60s. At least to me, it's design harmony feels a notch above the latest modern Sub. And I am speaking as a real Sub junkie. :-d








Somehow, I could not stop feeling happy whenever I wear this precious.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep







The lume works |>


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Speaking of design harmony, you might want to look at Borealis Estoril, which is based on Omega Seamaster 300 from the 60s. At least to me, it's design harmony feels a notch above the latest modern Sub. And I am speaking as a real Sub junkie. :-d


I was sorely tempted by the Borealis Estoril 300 (still am) but I'm holding back for a purchase later in the year - and I already have a mk.1 Omega Aqua Terra which scratches the _"Omega curvy lugs and vintage look"_ itch pretty nicely...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just received mine today. The watch looks really good under the sun. Have to say it is pretty impressive. I also have an invicta version of the sub and the tisell blows it out of the planet in every aspect.


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok, I have to ask. Will this look tiny on an 8-8.25" wrist? I want the "hulk" version because it will be a while before I can afford the Rolex version. With all the great features of this watch and the price, it seems to be a no brainer substitute. I just don't want it to look silly on me.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I personally prefer small watches. My wrist is 6.75 and my friends think my 38mm chris ward trdient look small on me. So yea this watch will look even smaller on your 8in wrist


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

herooftheday said:


> Ok, I have to ask. Will this look tiny on an 8-8.25" wrist? I want the "hulk" version because it will be a while before I can afford the Rolex version. With all the great features of this watch and the price, it seems to be a no brainer substitute. I just don't want it to look silly on me.





ninja123 said:


> I personally prefer small watches. My wrist is 6.75 and my friends think my 38mm chris ward trdient look small on me. So yea this watch will look even smaller on your 8in wrist


It really depends on your preference. But imho, 40 mm case & 12.5 mm height will not look small on your 8-8.25" wrist. It'll only look small on you, when your mind said so.

Likewise, whenever I wear my 47 mm red Orient M-Force Beast, I keep telling myself "I am still young and funky. I am still young and funky. I am still young and funky .....". Then the image of Optimus Prime appears to be strap around my 6.75" wrist.
















If I stop chanting myself, it will look monstrosity big and borderline ugly.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

What's up with these recently delivered divers? I thought they were sold out.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It really depends on your preference. But imho, 40 mm case & 12.5 mm height will not look small on your 8-8.25" wrist. It'll only look small on you, when your mind said so.
> 
> Likewise, whenever I wear my 47 mm red Orient M-Force Beast, I keep telling myself "I am still young and funky. I am still young and funky. I am still young and funky .....". Then the image of Optimus Prime appears to be strap around my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> ...


you are young or old as you feel it depends wether you decide too feel young or not!!!
enjoy your day(it is 9 oclock here)!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> What's up with these recently delivered divers? I thought they were sold out.


Yes, they (the Sub date models) were sold out and still so. The non date version has just released recently, but not officially on the Tisell website yet.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I got mine, rubbish at pics so suffice to say the fit and finish are great. Hi-beat movement is buttery. Love the blue lume too. Well worth the premium over a sapphire/ceramic Parnis as I had hoped.

That M-force looks like something Flavor Flav would wear round his neck, lol


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Baby :-db-):-!the watch has landed here in Israel went smoooth like a knife






( I know i know the photo would have been unnecessary but I'm excited:think::-s)through coustoms and i hope that by tommorow or at the most sunday i will have the watch
the pic above is from here it is a selfheating Butterknife https://geschenkly.de/geschenkideen/selbsterhitzendes-messer/ (who needs something like that??)


----------



## mogli882 (Oct 21, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, they (the Sub date models) were sold out and still so. The non date version has just released recently, but not officially on the Tisell website yet.


Aha interesting, so same the same options i.e. colours but no date? Where are they available?

Also, apologies if this is widely known, but what size options are available 40mm, 42mm etc?

Thanks


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mogli882 said:


> Aha interesting, so same the same options i.e. colours but no date? Where are they available?
> 
> Also, apologies if this is widely known, but what size options are available 40mm, 42mm etc?
> 
> Thanks


Only 40 mm.

It is not widely known. Probably started from this thread about 2-3 weeks ago. Just read back page 31 to 34 to find out the details shared by some helpful members here.


----------



## Johan Dahlgren (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, new on the forums. How do you buy a black one with no date?

and also a question. Can you swim and shower with a tisell?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Johan Dahlgren said:


> Hi, new on the forums. How do you buy a black one with no date?
> 
> and also a question. Can you swim and shower with a tisell?


Welcome Johan.

Refer to page 31 - 34 of this thread. I think all the answers you need should be there.

And yes, I can swim and shower with the Tisell Sub, at least for the first two Sub I got. Haven't test my 3rd latest Sub yet. But I am pretty sure it will pass the test.


----------



## mogli882 (Oct 21, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Only 40 mm.
> 
> It is not widely known. Probably started from this thread about 2-3 weeks ago. Just read back page 31 to 34 to find out the details shared by some helpful members here.


Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Guys, I am not sure if it has AR coating, but felt/read it does,.
I am not able to see the AR coating kick in when in sun at least the burst of color...
Any thoughts ?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

AR coating on the inside only - which is the best kind, in my view. It's not that easy to see because of the flat crystal, but it's there.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MandoBear said:


> AR coating on the inside only - which is the best kind, in my view. It's not that easy to see because of the flat crystal, but it's there.


+1


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys, just a quick question. I have a Tisell Marine Diver en route. Does EMS hand off delivery to USPS once it passes through US Customs? And if so, is there a signature required when it is delivered?


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


> Guys, just a quick question. I have a Tisell Marine Diver en route. Does EMS hand off delivery to USPS once it passes through US Customs? And if so, is there a signature required when it is delivered?


Yes, and yes


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

NeedAG said:


> Yes, and yes


Thanks.


----------



## ztinier (Jul 8, 2006)

Got mine. Very happy except for one thing. Mine keeps winding as the crown is screwing in. Does anyone else watch do this? Is it normal?TIA


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> I got mine, rubbish at pics so suffice to say the fit and finish are great. Hi-beat movement is buttery. Love the blue lume too. Well worth the premium over a sapphire/ceramic Parnis as I had hoped.
> 
> That M-force looks like something Flavor Flav would wear round his neck, lol


You mean something like this?







Lol, come across this pic at H2O and I remembered what you said. :-d

Just wonder how is she going to read the time.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ztinier said:


> Got mine. Very happy except for one thing. Mine keeps winding as the crown is screwing in. Does anyone else watch do this? Is it normal?TIA


Yes, it is normal. All my mechanical divers always keeps on winding while screwing in the crown.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Well after a few days mine is running at a reasonably consistent -0.5 s/d, which not only is great but shows that Tisell must spend a lot of time regulating these watches prior to sending them. 

This looks to be illustrative of the care lavished on the finishing in general. I really can't fault mine at all. I'm not one for microbrands at all but this is such a nice product at a fair price that I see myself buying more in future!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine is in. Some quick and dirty pictures.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

ED209 said:


> ....Tisell must spend a lot of time regulating these watches prior to sending them.


I have 3 Tisells and all of them are stupidly well regulated. Makes me wonder why every auto I get isn't as well set up on delivery.


----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

RiverRat said:


> I have 3 Tisells and all of them are stupidly well regulated. Makes me wonder why every auto I get isn't as well set up on delivery.


Well, I have one Tisell pilot which was ordered by 1.5 years ago, and it is well regulated. Last week I received the sub no date version and according to the measurement it has 10 secs difference in various positions. I think the demand is so high and they do not regulate movements anymore.
no date 90s5:


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Postional variation is a characteristic of the moment rather than how well it's regulated and I don't think about it too much - as long as worn accuracy is good, I don't care how accurate an auto is when I'm NOT wearing it!

In fact I need a bit of positional variation to nudge time back to correctness eg my SARB (-2 s/d worn) needs to spend every third night on it's side crown up to catch back up again.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for this thread  Have you a good lume like Skx ?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

It is good lume - superluminova C1? - but to be brutally honest not quite as good as an SKX or monster, which has probably the best lume on any watch I've seen.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks ED


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to highlight that SuperLuminova C1 is most likely used for the older batches of Tisell Sub, which appears green in the dark. The latest batch of Tisell Sub uses SuperLuminova BGW9, which glows blue in the dark.

My understanding is that SKX/Monster lume is brighter than BGW9, initially. After 4 to 8 hrs into the darkness of the night, BGW9 might appear to be brighter than SKX/Monster lume.

Anyway, the cost of supplying BGW9 is known to be the most expensive in SuperLuminova product line.


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's mine. It's great, thank you guys for sharing it!


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Apologies if we've covered this, but what's the lug to lug on the Tisell sub?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just to highlight that SuperLuminova C1 is most likely used for the older batches of Tisell Sub, which appears green in the dark. The latest batch of Tisell Sub uses SuperLuminova BGW9, which glows blue in the dark.
> 
> My understanding is that SKX/Monster lume is brighter than BGW9, initially. After 4 to 8 hrs into the darkness of the night, BGW9 might appear to be brighter than SKX/Monster lume.
> 
> Anyway, the cost of supplying BGW9 is known to be the most expensive in SuperLuminova product line.


Thanks, your explanation is no doubt more correct than mine.

I'm away from my Seikos so can't do a comparison over several hours, but from what you say I expect the Tisell lume is superior. It's plenty bright enough at first, and if it outlasts the Seiko lume then overall it's more useful. It's just not SO bright that you can see it glow in broad daylightwhen you walk inside on a sunny day, like a Seiko does, for example.

I think it's the same stuff used on the Rolex sub though?


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi MajorMantra.

Thought someone would have chipped in before now, but the lug-to-lug measurement (just eyeballing with a rule) is 48mm.

Hope this helps?


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi ED209.

Just checked my Marine Diver against my SKX007J and definitely at the start, the Seiko lume is brighter, probably by about 15-20% or so. 

However, I'm not going to stay up to check the progress - something about having to get up for work seems to come to mind . . .


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

Help? Where can I purchase one----- they say sold out on the website! thx


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

pplateau said:


> Help? Where can I purchase one----- they say sold out on the website! thx


they will have stock in a few weeks,id email them and ask them to put you down for one

Nice watch,def worth the money - I have a green one\


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

here regarding the lume a nice chart wich explains everything:






as you can see the C1 is almost at the end positioned alas the C3 is at the top and the BGW9 second so it is atotal upgrade from one end to the other!!!
and regarding my watch still nothing and still waiting:rodekaart:rodekaarto|o|


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

ol timer said:


> Hi MajorMantra.
> 
> Thought someone would have chipped in before now, but the lug-to-lug measurement (just eyeballing with a rule) is 48mm.
> 
> Hope this helps?


Ta!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

ol timer said:


> Hi MajorMantra.
> 
> Thought someone would have chipped in before now, but the lug-to-lug measurement (just eyeballing with a rule) is 48mm.
> 
> Hope this helps?


more accurately about 47.3 ~ 47.4 mm


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Marctan said:


> more accurately about 47.3 ~ 47.4 mm


OK - you shamed me into digging up my old vernier calipers to get a proper measure - it is 47.5mm 

With regards to the lume - I woke up at 3.30am and looked at both watches. In my half asleep stupor the intensity of both watches appeared pretty similar after about 4 hours. By the time the alarm went off at 5.50 am there was too much light in the room, overwhelming any lume left.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been wearing my Tisell for a week and a bit now - I'm enjoying this watch so much. It's funny how you can get a watch which doesn't have to cost a bucket-load of money, but it really hits the spot. Well, my green Tisell no-date sub is really doing that for me. It feels really solid - not the most exquisite manufacture, but very good, honest, well-made feeling and the bezel actoin is superb and perfectly aligned. The watch loses about 2.5s per day in normal wear, but I've discovered that if I put it dial up overnight (as opposed to crown up, which is my normal way of leaving a watch), it'll pull back a couple of seconds overnight. So with minimal intervention, I can keep in synch with my atomic clocks if I want to. I just really enjoy looking down at that green dial and bezel - it's the only green watch I have and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

I am pleased with my Green sub,after looking at that black one with no date im kicking myself ...I hate cyclops dates


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

excelerater said:


> I am pleased with my Green sub,after looking at that black one with no date im kicking myself ...I hate cyclops dates


Read some where in WUS that Cyclops can be removed, there is video on YouTube showing how...

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

excelerater said:


> I am pleased with my Green sub,after looking at that black one with no date im kicking myself ...I hate cyclops dates


In my case, I don't mind the cyclops. I just prefer the non date version, whenever I want to buy any watch, especially the mechanical ones. They look more symmetrical to me.

But actually, I am just too lazy to adjust the date, whenever the power reserve runs out. :-d


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> Read some where in WUS that Cyclops can be removed, there is video on YouTube showing how...
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


here:




first time i saw that it goes so fast and easy!!!!!
by the way my watch arrived yesterday at the local postoffice:-!:-d|>b-)


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

I'm really thinking of getting a blue one too when it's back in stock but i'm uncertain if i want to add another submariner homage to the collection. 
So i e-mailed him to inquire if he wanted to do a sub with a different dial and hands but haven't got a response in a few days.
Would be awesome to have a Tisell blackbay style sub.


----------



## cobra77 (Aug 10, 2016)

He is on business trip this week


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

cobra77 said:


> He is on business trip this week


I figured as much seeing as he was very responsive and helpful before.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

I just noticed my sub has a bit of wiggle in the bezel where it moves up and down when i push on it. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Alex_B. said:


> I just noticed my sub has a bit of wiggle in the bezel where it moves up and down when i push on it. Anyone else notice this?


Yup, mine does it tooo,.

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> Yup, mine does it tooo,.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Then it's probably normal i guess haha


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice watch and looks good but why here???????


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

this is what i picked up on Friday:













































































and a lume shot







i hope you guys like the pics; looooooove the watch


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

mullaissak said:


> this is what i picked up on Friday:
> View attachment 9054250
> 
> View attachment 9054258
> ...


Congrats, enjoy, liking the no date so far a lot, feels less complicated so far.,

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

a lot of love for the watch it is the first one i have without date
there is one thing that bothers me the extension link i dont know but it is very loose i just put the watch on the wrist and the extension link opens up i just want to make quick question if this is also happening to you guys cause the first one was tight like it should be before i write Mr.Oh i would apreciate maybe it is just me also the bracelet i dont know but the Extension link is definitely loose looking forward for some feedback
thanks


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine's pretty tight and secure. 
A couple of things... even if your extension link is somewhat loose, the deployment clasp should keep the link closed when the clasp is in the fully closed position. Also, the extension link uses the springbar as a kind of detent to keep it closed. It may be that your springbar has got bent or deformed in some way - you could try using a different 16mm long springbar to see if that works any better, and also, most springbars are 1.5mm diameter, but you can get 1.8mm diameter ones which might fix the problem (or give you a diver's extension which is too stiff...).

Maybe you should email Mr Oh to say that you might have a problem with it, but that you're going to try a different springbar first - that way he's aware that you might need his help, but you're trying to find a solution before putting him to the trouble of sending you a replacement clasp.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

MandoBear said:


> Mine's pretty tight and secure.
> A couple of things... even if your extension link is somewhat loose, the deployment clasp should keep the link closed when the clasp is in the fully closed position. Also, the extension link uses the springbar as a kind of detent to keep it closed. It may be that your springbar has got bent or deformed in some way - you could try using a different 16mm long springbar to see if that works any better, and also, most springbars are 1.5mm diameter, but you can get 1.8mm diameter ones which might fix the problem (or give you a diver's extension which is too stiff...).
> 
> Maybe you should email Mr Oh to say that you might have a problem with it, but that you're going to try a different springbar first - that way he's aware that you might need his help, but you're trying to find a solution before putting him to the trouble of sending you a replacement clasp.


Thanks did not thought about changing the springbar will do it @home thanks for the tip


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

New date version available from the beginning of next year? I do not want to pester Mr Tisell with questions if the answer is already out there (or in here, but I just can't seem to find it).


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> New date version available from the beginning of next year? I do not want to pester Mr Tisell with questions if the answer is already out there (or in here, but I just can't seem to find it).


Here this is what i got last month from Mr.Oh:

*TISELL Sub 9015 3H Date-Restock scheduled end, of October or November 
*TISELL Sub 9015 Date version, please wait until November.

It is worth the wait with now having also the lume upgraded to BGW9


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> Here this is what i got last month from Mr.Oh:
> 
> [FONT=함초롬바탕]*TISELL Sub 9015 3H Date-Restock scheduled end, of October or November[/FONT]
> [FONT=함초롬바탕]*TISELL Sub 9015 Date version, please wait until November.
> ...


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have a Squale sub to compare with these Tisells?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone have a Squale sub to compare with these Tisells?


Yes, I have. What do you want to know?


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

GMT with PTS 6460 are back in stock. Get them while their hot.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can you post a link for the GMT thanks. Are they competitively priced?


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Proco2020 said:


> Can you post a link for the GMT thanks. Are they competitively priced?


I got an email from Mr. Oh in regards to their availability. I was put on the wait list a while back. Priced shipped to the US is $190.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Love to see a 'batman' GMT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tym2relax said:


> Love to see a 'batman' GMT


I second this so much it hurts.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys I want to order the GMT in all green without the date. Any know if this combination exists? If not, with date, but no cyclops? I have emailed Mr. Oh and haven't received a response.


Edit* - I received an email today in regards to the GMT. Date is mandatory, but cyclops is optional.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Is there a list with pics somewhere of all the diver models as the no date and the GMT dont seem to be on the web site?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Look what arrived while I was on vacation...










As many have said here, it is a very nice watch, especially for the $$.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes they really do look nice. I have emailed Tisell, but I think it is an auto reply as both times the message is the same ie that I have been added to a list and he will reply again later, but so far I have not heard when the new run of watches will be or had any other emails.
I have decided though that I like the date, but I would like to see what other options you can get. I dont like the look of the cyclops but at 40 something I can see my watch just fine but looking at the date I do that stretched arm thing where you stretch out your arm and squint trying to pull the tiny date into focus. When the date finally comes into focus it is too far away to see what date it is!! I hate getting old!! Anyway as much as I dont like the wart like cyclops on the crystal if it means I can actually see the date it will not be a bad thing.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

The positives are well listed, but what are the shortcomings of the Tisell? I read that now they have decent lume which was one complaint, in the older ones, but is that it?
Chris


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Well, my bezel insert is ever so slightly misalligned. Not enough for me to refit it (yet).

The bracelet tapers a little too much for my liking (16mm?), I prefer untapered bracelets. But I guess this is the sub style.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Cafe Latte said:


> Yes they really do look nice. I have emailed Tisell, but I think it is an auto reply as both times the message is the same ie that I have been added to a list and he will reply again later, but so far I have not heard when the new run of watches will be or had any other emails.
> I have decided though that I like the date, but I would like to see what other options you can get. I dont like the look of the cyclops but at 40 something I can see my watch just fine but looking at the date I do that stretched arm thing where you stretch out your arm and squint trying to pull the tiny date into focus. When the date finally comes into focus it is too far away to see what date it is!! I hate getting old!! Anyway as much as I dont like the wart like cyclops on the crystal if it means I can actually see the date it will not be a bad thing.
> Chris


He replies quite promptly, based on my personal experience. There's an option for a cyclop-less date apparently, you just need to let him know.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Yes they really do look nice. I have emailed Tisell, but I think it is an auto reply as both times the message is the same ie that I have been added to a list and he will reply again later, but so far I have not heard when the new run of watches will be or had any other emails.
> I have decided though that I like the date, but I would like to see what other options you can get. I dont like the look of the cyclops but at 40 something I can see my watch just fine but looking at the date I do that stretched arm thing where you stretch out your arm and squint trying to pull the tiny date into focus. When the date finally comes into focus it is too far away to see what date it is!! I hate getting old!! Anyway as much as I dont like the wart like cyclops on the crystal if it means I can actually see the date it will not be a bad thing.
> Chris


Yup, I hate getting old too. That is why I prefer all my analog watches to be non date. I just need to tell time quickly and accurately without my reading glasses. If I am not wearing a watch, I always hate it when I need to pull out my phone from my pocket to check time. Also, I prefer the look of the symmetric dials without the date window.

Especially for mechanical watches, if you have many on rotations without the winders, it does save some time of not having to set the correct date whenever you want to pick up one to wear n' go. Even for quartz analog, you have remember to set the date 5 times a year. The only watches that you get away without setting much of anything else are the fully digital ones.

For me, I just need to check my phone once or twice a day, and make myself remember the date for the whole day. Maybe that might help to slow down my brain ageing process too. How hard is it to remember the date for the whole day anyway?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Ha ha, harder than you would think, remembering the date for the whole day then it goes and changes on you the next day  probably another sign of getting old, not just you cant see the date on the watch you cant remember it either. I think the older I get the less I care what the date is too.
Chris


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Ha ha, harder than you would think, remembering the date for the whole day then it goes and changes on you the next day  probably another sign of getting old, not just you cant see the date on the watch you cant remember it either. I think the older I get the less I care what the date is too.
> Chris


Yes, it was hard for me too, initially. With some practise, I managed to get over this hurdle for now.

However, whenever I start wearing watches with date, continuously a few days, my brain becomes lazy in remembering the date again.

So yes, I feel you.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Still no reply to my emails, has anyone else had issues contacting Tisell? It has been many days since my first email, I would hate to be trying to contact them if I had a problem, if they are this hard to contact to buy a watch!!
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I just wrote my third email, if I dont get a reply I will search for another brand which will be a real pity as I really do like the Tisell divers.
Chris


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Which email address did you write to?

Anyway, there is no stock of Sub at the moment. The date ones is scheduled for early next year, while the non date ones end of this year.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My order was processed quickly and smoothly. I wouldn't worry too much if he isn't rushing to tell you that there will be no stock for months when this info is already on his website. 

By the way I registered for a notification while they were out of stock and that is how I was able to order one of the 'surprise' dateless ones just recently. He gave those of us on the waiting list a few days priority. If you haven't already done that, do so, and you'll get an email as soon as there is any news!


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

mullaissak said:


> Thanks did not thought about changing the springbar will do it @home thanks for the tip


Did you have any success with this...?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Mr Oh was easy to contact with impeccable response time. 1 week from Paypal payment to parcel at my doorstep for in-stock items. 
Perhaps he is travelling and currently out of the office to respond to emails on the go.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I had a reply there may be some in September fingers crossed!!
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Now I need to decide what color and what options 
I think the black is nice but this time I do fancy a bit of color. The green might be nice, but I wonder if it might be too much? The blue might be the one, but might it look better with a black bezel. It is just a shame he does not do orange, though, I know I said green might be too much, but orange can look great see the Squale range for example. I would love to see a black dial with orange bezel or an orange dial and a black bezel on a Tisell diver I think that would look great!!
I might have to settle for blue though..
Chris


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

MandoBear said:


> Did you have any success with this...?


Thanks for the Question but noo|
there is not enough space for 2mm so i guess i will wait till i send or order the dial for the first gen Tisell Sub
but thanks for the interest and the tip:-!|>


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Now I need to decide what color and what options
> I think the black is nice but this time I do fancy a bit of color. The green might be nice, but I wonder if it might be too much? The blue might be the one, but might it look better with a black bezel. It is just a shame he does not do orange, though, I know I said green might be too much, but orange can look great see the Squale range for example. I would love to see a black dial with orange bezel or an orange dial and a black bezel on a Tisell diver I think that would look great!!
> I might have to settle for blue though..
> Chris


Hello I also thought that about the green but noooooooo way it is astonishing and decent it is not too much of bling green
i was last mont in Vienna(visiting Parents my heart still is there) and most people gave positive compliments on the watch and specific on the colour of the watch here first gen but still:




























decision is yours!!!


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Still cant decide on color, but it will be a Tisell. My Dad who is also a watch nut is considering one too.
I wish I could see the colors on my wrist I am sure they are all nice, but it is hard to decode without wearing it.
Chris


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Still cant decide on color, but it will be a Tisell. My Dad who is also a watch nut is considering one too.
> I wish I could see the colors on my wrist I am sure they are all nice, but it is hard to decode without wearing it.
> Chris


Imho, the green "Hulk" would be a better bet. I'm still itching for another non date green, even though I already got my date one.

But that is just me.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

How accurate are people finding the 9015 in the Tisell?
Chris


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Mine is still running at +0.5 s/d. So positively quartz-like. 

This is down to the regulation, not the movement itself, but it arrived like that. Show great care and effort prior to sending.


----------



## Evoke (Dec 1, 2013)

I am interested in the Tisell GMT watches. Anyone here has opinion/review on them?


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Evoke said:


> I am interested in the Tisell GMT watches. Anyone here has opinion/review on them?


Don't hesitate. It's a great piece with excellent quality. It won't last long.

I love mine.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> How accurate are people finding the 9015 in the Tisell?
> Chris


Generally, my watches that have the Miyota 9015 and 90S5 movements, are more accurate and stable than my Seiko 7s26, 4R36 and 6R15 movements.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

ED209 said:


> Mine is still running at +0.5 s/d. So positively quartz-like.
> 
> This is down to the regulation, not the movement itself, but it arrived like that. Show great care and effort prior to sending.


Mine is +5.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

That is better than my Squale 2002! I hope the Tisell are ready soon.
Chris


----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> Mine is +5.


Mine arrived unregulated, 30sec /day...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

freddirty said:


> Mine arrived unregulated, 30sec /day...


Hmm ... interesting. This is a first time I see anyone reported as much as 30 spd, for the Miyota 9000 series movement.

Just curious, did you manually wind about 30 to 40 twist of the crown? For good measure, a 100 twist should ensure your watch is fully wind.

I experienced the 9015 accuracy drifting to 40 spd on my timegrapher, when near to the exhausting power reserve of around 46 to 47+ hours. In between from max PR to around 42 hours mark, the accuracy results I gathered were usually rock steady, virtually no drift of around 0 - 2 sec. The accuracy I got usually less than 7 spd, with some less than 15 spd. And I am speaking from my experience of owning 10 Miyota 9015 movement. No kidding.

For the past almost 2 years, I always test all my new watches for power reserve and isochronism. Which means a new incoming watch will be sitting fully wind up, for around 2 - 3 days, on my timegrapher.

Yeah, I know, I know. I got OCD issues. :-d


----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... interesting. This is a first time I see anyone reported as much as 30 spd, for the Miyota 9000 series movement.
> 
> Just curious, did you manually wind about 30 to 40 twist of the crown? For good measure, a 100 twist should ensure your watch is fully wind.
> 
> ...


Well in the same time I've bought a deep blue master explorer which contains a 9015 movement, this tisell sub has 90s5. The deep blue fully manually winded and used for a week produced 1 sec / day. The Tisell sub lightly winded 10 sec on my timegrapher. After few days on wearing this is 30+sec / day, so few minutes difference. This is not unique on abhungarian watch forum someone else also faced this. I think at Tisell they just "forgot" to regulate or oil a batch if watches. I have an another Tisell pilot with seagull st25 and that is one of my most precise watch with 1 sec per week.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

freddirty said:


> Well in the same time I've bought a deep blue master explorer which contains a 9015 movement, this tisell sub has 90s5. The deep blue fully manually winded and used for a week produced 1 sec / day. The Tisell sub lightly winded 10 sec on my timegrapher. After few days on wearing this is 30+sec / day, so few minutes difference. This is not unique on abhungarian watch forum someone else also faced this. I think at Tisell they just "forgot" to regulate or oil a batch if watches. I have an another Tisell pilot with seagull st25 and that is one of my most precise watch with 1 sec per week.


Yup, now that I got a better understanding of your situation, the cause of inaccuracy is probably what you stated.

I recount my Miyota 9000 series movements again. I got 9 pcs of 9015, 1 pc of 90S5, and 1 pc of 9130. So far so good. I think I am lucky for now. Ah yes, another 4 pcs of 9015 incoming soon ...

Btw, I do have a Seiko 6R15 movement that shows 60+ spd on my timegrapher, but got the result of +6 spd when I actually wearing it. I don't know what to make of this. Any thoughts?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Electrifying Blue


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Tisell GMT came in yesterday...put it on a Chromexcel horween strap from Lakehouse Leathers...looks freakin' awesome. Within +5 secs / 24 hrs...worth every penny.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes that GMT looks great. Unfortunately its looking like I may be selling my green no date sub. Realizing I use the date on a watch much more then I thought. Also need to thin the herd, etc, etc...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Mine also arrived


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Do they do a Blue GMT and what's the case size, 40mm?

Any photos if there is a blue GMT?


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Proco2020 said:


> Do they do a Blue GMT and what's the case size, 40mm?
> 
> Any photos if there is a blue GMT?


No Blue....Only Green (Hulk), Black, Hybrid (Green / Black) - colors are for the Dial / Bezel permutations...so 4 combos possible.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

What do they charge for non date sub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

rbesass said:


> What do they charge for non date sub?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


220 USD shipped.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

My Hulk is in and he's always angry!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone out one of these side by side with a Parnis sub? Are the dimensions identical? The Parnis is thicker than the R brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

If anyone has a new no date black version they're willing to part with please message me. I know I could wait until he's restocked, but he's not even sure at this point when that will be. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

pierch said:


> 220 USD shipped.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


He used to do 180 with date. Then he got very popular here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Anyone out one of these side by side with a Parnis sub? Are the dimensions identical? The Parnis is thicker than the R brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have the Parnis. But I can say my Tisell Sub is about half mm thicker than my R 114060.

Hope the info is useful.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Kind of what I thought. I'd like to see one thinner. I have a used tisell on the way. Looking forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Kind of what I thought. I'd like to see one thinner. I have a used tisell on the way. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found my previous posting on the other Tisell thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...d-deserves-more-widely-known-1825810-144.html
#1432


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just put my new version green no date diver up in the FS section. Love the watch however I realise I use a date function more then I thought and I need to start clearing out my box.


----------



## fightontrojan (Apr 19, 2012)

What movement is in the GMT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

fightontrojan said:


> What movement is in the GMT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PTS 6460 GMT movement, clone of eta 2836.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Steve16999 said:


> He used to do 180 with date. Then he got very popular here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is before Miyota hiked the price of their 90xx series of movements and Tisell decided to use BGW9 instead of SuperLuminova C1 in their latest line of Subs. All-in an increase of 25$ from their last MSRP - 195$.

If you account for the hike in movement prices and the differences in Lume, the price increase should make more sense.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

What's the lume like on the GMT version, same as the original Sub?


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

spongefactory said:


> What's the lume like on the GMT version, same as the original Sub?


And how are people finding the PTS 6460 GMT Movement?

Thanks in advance


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

* deleted - duplicate *


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Lume isn't bad once charged, but doesn't last long. I've timed mine twice since receiving it. First day it was +8 after 24 hours and second day was +7. Keeps better time in comparison to my Speedmaster lol.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

NyCSnEaK said:


> Lume isn't bad once charged, but doesn't last long. I've timed mine twice since receiving it. First day it was +8 after 24 hours and second day was +7. Keeps better time in comparison to my Speedmaster lol.


Thank you, any photos of the bracelet / clasp - I'm assuming its the same as the non GMT...


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

spongefactory said:


> What's the lume like on the GMT version, same as the original Sub?


The original sub has moved onto BGW9 lume which apparently lasts all night whereas the GMT still has SuperLuminova C1 which lasts a couple of hours after charging under a lamp (did check it one night after 2 hrs - but didn't check later, so don't have a clue regarding the duration of lume)

The original sub is 35$ more expensive accounting for the difference in lume and movement, so you need to consider that in your calculations.

I did ask Mr.Oh if he'd switch out the lume prior to dispatch for a little more money, he refused.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

spongefactory said:


> And how are people finding the PTS 6460 GMT Movement?
> 
> Thanks in advance


+5 - 8 sec/ day average...differs based on the time spent on the wrist.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Deleted...duplicate


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

spongefactory said:


> Thank you, any photos of the bracelet / clasp - I'm assuming its the same as the non GMT...


Don't have the original sub, so can't comment...but from photos of the sub, I believe its the same. Though I removed mine as soon as it came...don't like bracelets in general - prefer leather straps. Bracelet was good quality - solid end-links. Easy to remove and replace.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> The original sub is 35$ more expensive accounting for the difference in lume and movement, so you need to consider that in your calculations.


Yes, it's either go for the GMT now or wait for the new date sub (if they release any at all) with better lume. I'm liking the bezel on the GMT too, depends on how important the better lume is.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

So, I've been wearing the new no date version almost every day for a month now. I've ordered the blue dial, black bezel combo. It's just a beautiful watch. Mine is a not as accurate as other have posted but still solid, about 6, 7 seconds of daily gain. 

But what is a little disappointing for me is the lume longevity. I expected to last longer, after a few 3-4 hours I can hardly see any lume. Is this normal? I really have no experience how long it should last. Also, how do I know the lume it is fully charged, so I can make a proper lume test?

Does anyone know where to find a ceramic bezel with applied lume that would fit this watch? And preferably matches the lume too? I know, probably a long shot.

Thanks!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

I can post pictures now! 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Just ordered a black/black GMT


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

spongefactory said:


> Just ordered a black/black GMT


Where are you ordering? I don't even see the GMT listed on their site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

From what I gather, people are emailing him to place orders. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, you are correct.

For custom, or those waches available on Korean website but not available on their English website, please enquire by emailing Tisell directly.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

How are you guys finding these? I can't find them for sale


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

pw01 said:


> How are you guys finding these? I can't find them for sale


i have one ,green hulk........I am thinking of selling,its mint..anyone interested PM me


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

ED209 said:


> My order was processed quickly and smoothly. I wouldn't worry too much if he isn't rushing to tell you that there will be no stock for months when this info is already on his website.
> 
> By the way I registered for a notification while they were out of stock and that is how I was able to order one of the 'surprise' dateless ones just recently. He gave those of us on the waiting list a few days priority. If you haven't already done that, do so, and you'll get an email as soon as there is any news!


How did you register? I've just been looking at the English and Korean websites and wasn't too sure. Thanks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Can't remember, sorry! It must have been ages ago, I don't even remember doing it, the email just came out of the blue when there was stock.


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

ED209 said:


> Can't remember, sorry! It must have been ages ago, I don't even remember doing it, the email just came out of the blue when there was stock.


Thanks all the same. I'm after a hulk with date so will keep checking the websites, and this thread.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Think it is worth it to sell my old cyclops green/black sub to get one with the new lume? Anyone know what is gonna be the price is going to be on the updated cyclops?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TheNeuB said:


> Think it is worth it to sell my old cyclops green/black sub to get one with the new lume? Anyone know what is gonna be the price is going to be on the updated cyclops?


Might be better if you write to Tisell regarding upgrading your current Sub to this new dial and hands. You might not need to wait till the updated cyclops comes out this way.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

A little bit of topic, but I've just received a mail from Tisell regarding restock of the flieger models with the new lumefor 199 USD.

Of course I had to order myself a type A 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

pierch said:


> A little bit of topic, but I've just received a mail from Tisell regarding restock of the flieger models with the new lumefor 199 USD.
> 
> Of course I had to order myself a type A
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I, too, received the email last night, and ordered myself a Type B. :-!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Type A ordered here


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

pierch said:


> A little bit of topic, but I've just received a mail from Tisell regarding restock of the flieger models with the new lumefor 199 USD.
> 
> Of course I had to order myself a type A
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hold on...., did you say the new pilot watches have a new and better lume? I missed that part of your post earlier.

Tell me more...


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for the idea of upgrading! Had not even thought of that. Wound up picking up one of the new fliegers with the B face after getting the email today.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

branford said:


> pierch said:
> 
> 
> > A little bit of topic, but I've just received a mail from Tisell regarding restock of the flieger models with the new lumefor 199 USD.
> ...


Yea this new lume thing is news to me! Added bonus if it's true! Any more info on this?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll post the relevant part of the email I've received:



Dear Friend,

.

TISELL.40mm.MIYOTA 90s5.pilot.has beenrestocked..Price is US $199(Free shipping)

Select required: Type A or B

.

​CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel See-through case back(Mineral glass), Thickness 9.5mm, Lug 20mm, water resistant 50m, Lug to lug 49mm

.

Dial:.Super-Luminova BGW9

.

Hands: Heat-treated blue hands, Super-Luminova BGW9

.

Front glass: Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)

.

Movement:. MIYOTA 90S5 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour, 90s5- No date function. Just single pull for time adjustment.

.

Bbrown leather strap




Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

pierch said:


> I'll post the relevant part of the email I've received:
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> ...


Been waiting for them to restock the 40'm type A. Don't see it on their web site though

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

balzebub said:


> Been waiting for them to restock the 40'm type A. Don't see it on their web site though
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Tisell is obviously first ensuring that prior customers who previously expressed an interest in the watch have an opportunity to buy before listing is for general sale on the website.

If you email him soon, you might very well be able to purchase now.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't see to able to see whats for sale on his ebay, it comes up with nothing for me

I'm UK located

the website seems to indicate they don't want to sell the sub homages any more.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> I don't see to able to see whats for sale on his ebay, it comes up with nothing for me
> 
> I'm UK located
> 
> ...


I don't believe Tisell has an Ebay store, only his English and Korean websites.

I was also advised that he's still selling the diver watches, but they are out of stock while he's waiting for parts from Miyota. He hopes they'll be available again by the end of the year or very early 2017. In fact, just like the 40mm pilot watch, I requested that I be placed on the wait list for the Sub 2015.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Contact him via eMail but the only ones available are the GMT versions (which I have on the way).


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Has anyone disassambled one? I wonder if the bezel has a retaining sprin or like Seikos?


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> I don't see to able to see whats for sale on his ebay, it comes up with nothing for me
> 
> I'm UK located
> 
> ...


AFAIK, he hasn't listed on Ebay for a very long time. Most of the orders come thru email for him these days. The website doesn't get updated with stock as he seems to be only filling email orders (with long waiting lists for each model). Don't go by what the site says - Got a GMT last month and its absolutely awesome. By the way, GMT isn't listed on the English site at all but the last batch was completely filled using email orders.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Has anyone disassambled one? I wonder if the bezel has a retaining sprin or like Seikos?


I want to know this too. My bezel insert is misaligned by a quarter of a click, if it were like an SKX I'd have prised it out and re-seated it by now, but I don't know about this ceramic mullarkey.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

My GMT arrived yesterday, black face and black bezel.
Quality is really good, I'm delighted with it;


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

This has been stated elsewhere on the thread, but if - like me - you are wanting a watch that is out of stock on the English or Korean websites it is worthwhile emailing Mr Oh at oshyare33@naver.com

This could be a more practical solution than checking the website every once in a while just on the off chance that there has been a restock before the end of this year.

I emailed yesterday about a green Marine Diver with date and got a very prompt reply saying that I have been added to a waiting list, that he will email me when he is restocked and that he is expecting restocking within a week. I'm feeling that it may well take longer than that but am happy to wait either way.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm liking the look of this watch! Can anyone tell me the lug to lug (not the lug width) of the gmt and the sub?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just got the re-stock email! Let the waiting game begin on a Number 5 (no date black). By email only at this stage, for those on the waiting list.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Yes, order placed and waiting for invoice. Black/date. After getting this one I am looking forward to the next Obris Morgan Explorer which is said to pop up first half of 2017.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm on the waiting list. No email yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I got email and ordered about 5 hours ago. he might missed some addresses try to mail him.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Paid for, order confirmation received, just waiting for him to handle the order. Only bought one watch from him before, and that experience tells me that, including his handling time mentioned below, it should be about 3-4 weeks before I get it. It is okay, I can wait. I know what I am getting, and it is good. Been envious of my brothers watch (that I bought for him, LOL!) since I sized it for him to wear. Really must be the best bang for the bucks watch there is out there. 

"Thank you for your purchase. Please wait, we need preparation time 5-6 days to ship. I'll ship your item soon. Tracking number Will update the your Paypal account and your email. Thank you & Best regards"


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Just paid for mine too. Looking forward to receiving it. Have been envious of the one my colleague bought on my recommendation.


----------



## silv (Oct 14, 2009)

E-mail received too 
Made an order for a green dial date ! 
Enjoy


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got my email. Ordering a Black date diver sans the cyclops, never have liked them on a watch. They have been really helpful and responsive to my requests!
A query here about the bracelet. I get the impression from posts on this site that the bracelet is on the small side and some have had to add extra links. I have a 6 3/4 inch (17cm) wrist. Will the bracelet fit as is or will I need to add links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Just received the email and sent in my order for a model #1 - black with date. 

Considering the time in South Korea, I don't expect a confirmation and invoice until later this evening. However, consistent with my prior orders, the process should be smooth and even with the 5-6 day delay, I should have the watch before by the end of the month.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just got my email. Ordering a Black date diver sans the cyclops, never have liked them on a watch. They have been really helpful and responsive to my requests!
> A query here about the bracelet. I get the impression from posts on this site that the bracelet is on the small side and some have had to add extra links. I have a 6 3/4 inch (17cm) wrist. Will the bracelet fit as is or will I need to add links?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to remove a few. I do not recall exactly how many, but remove it is. I sized the bracelet for my brothers watch and he and I got approx same wrist sizes as you do. (The one thing I noticed about the bracelet was that it seemed to lack a bit in micro adjustments. But I might be wrong, and I do not have his watch here to look at so I really cannot tell.)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

studiompd said:


> I'm liking the look of this watch! Can anyone tell me the lug to lug (not the lug width) of the gmt and the sub?


Tisell emailed me back:

Sub lug to lug size is 47.5mm
GMT lug to lug size is 47.5mm

Now to decide which to get! Leaning towards the GMT...


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Tisell emailed me back:
> 
> Sub lug to lug size is 47.5mm
> GMT lug to lug size is 47.5mm
> ...


The problem with the GMT is that it doesn't have a Japanese Miyota movement. It has lower quality Chinese movement.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

branford said:


> The problem with the GMT is that it doesn't have a Japanese Miyota movement. It has lower quality Chinese movement.


Thanks for clarifying, was waiting for an email reply from tisell regarding the specs on the GMT, considering its $30 less than the sub. Now i know why. I'll still consider it since I'll probably cancel a C ward GMT order I put in.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just paid for my green no date sub. Hope it lives up the hype

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Just paid for my green no date sub. Hope it lives up the hype
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Like all Tisell watches, I'm confident it will be a solid, quality watch with a reliable movement that captures the Submariner aesthetic.

However, if you're expecting the equivalent to a Rolex for $220, you'll likely be disappointed.


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

I put my order in for a green date with cyclops last night. Also ordered a black Bauhaus for my fiance. Got quick responses for all emails. Looking forward to delivery, perhaps by the end of the month.
Has anyone who has ordered recently got a tracking number yet?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Tipene said:


> I put my order in for a green date with cyclops last night. Also ordered a black Bauhaus for my fiance. Got quick responses for all emails. Looking forward to delivery, perhaps by the end of the month.
> Has anyone who has ordered recently got a tracking number yet?


Watches usually ship within a day or two after payment. However, given the recent surge of orders for the 40mm pilot watch and now Sub, I would expect the delays mentioned in the sub emails to apply to all watch orders.

Tisell is very reliable and shipping is usually fast (at least to the USA). Be patient and likely by the end of the month you and your fiance will be enjoying your new purchases.


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

branford said:


> Watches usually ship within a day or two after payment. However, given the recent surge of orders for the 40mm pilot watch and now Sub, I would expect the delays mentioned in the sub emails to apply to all watch orders.
> 
> Tisell is very reliable and shipping is usually fast (at least to the USA). Be patient and likely by the end of the month you and your fiance will be enjoying your new purchases.


Thanks.

I just re-read the last few posts and now realise that I had missed the message of 5-6 days preparation time before shipment. I thought I'd not be able to order until later in the year, so I'm not too fussed about the wait.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

A question for those of you who have purchased, Mr Tissell asked me to send him my paypal account. Now normally there is a link somewhere on a page or the retailer sends me a link to follow and pay. I never sent someone my account details. I assume it is the email under which the account is registered?? I've sent him that and given I've had correspondence with him through that email address I hope all is well. 

And now I'm really torn..... because I just spotted a full size photo of the green no date.... I'm in for the black with date (no cyclops), but that green is well, wow great colours. Damn, do I go both?? I hate you all for posting your damn photos!!o|


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> A question for those of you who have purchased, Mr Tissell asked me to send him my paypal account. Now normally there is a link somewhere on a page or the retailer sends me a link to follow and pay. I never sent someone my account details. I assume it is the email under which the account is registered?? I've sent him that and given I've had correspondence with him through that email address I hope all is well.
> 
> And now I'm really torn..... because I just spotted a full size photo of the green no date.... I'm in for the black with date (no cyclops), but that green is well, wow great colours. Damn, do I go both?? I hate you all for posting your damn photos!!o|


The reason he needs the Paypal details is so that he can send you the Paypal Invoice for the watch. Once you pay the money against the invoice on Paypal, after that he dispatches it. He isn't using the Paypal gift method, its a sale using Paypal so he foots the 3% fees. You probably already knew this, so maybe not new info.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> A question for those of you who have purchased, Mr Tissell asked me to send him my paypal account. Now normally there is a link somewhere on a page or the retailer sends me a link to follow and pay. I never sent someone my account details. I assume it is the email under which the account is registered?? I've sent him that and given I've had correspondence with him through that email address I hope all is well.
> 
> And now I'm really torn..... because I just spotted a full size photo of the green no date.... I'm in for the black with date (no cyclops), but that green is well, wow great colours. Damn, do I go both?? I hate you all for posting your damn photos!!o|


The proprietor will send a retailer invoice to your PayPal account. You need only provide him with the email linked to your PayPal account and then pay once you receive the invoice. Tisell also requires your delivery address, phone contact information and confirmation of the precise version of the watch you want.

He usually sends the invoice shortly after receiving the personal delivery information. If you haven't yet received the invoice, check your PayPal account, but realize Tisell might simply be backed-up with orders. Also note the time difference between where you live and South Korea and the fact it's a weekend. In any event, I wouldn't worry, and you need only contact him again by email if you don't receive the invoice in a day or two.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Tisell emailed me back:
> 
> Sub lug to lug size is 47.5mm
> GMT lug to lug size is 47.5mm
> ...


GMT at 190$ is good. Has a high-beat 28.8K VPH PTS 6460 movement from Hangzhou. Its a clone of a swiss movement and based on the 2836 with a GMT module. Looks exactly like the sub with a lower grade Lume but has the GMT which more than compensates. Just to add, looks awesome in all-Green.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Brandford, I got a bit confused because we had be corresponding via my paypal email address. Tissell asked me to send him my paypal account when I though he would send me a link to pay. Hopefully all sorted. Thanks again.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

A company can send a PayPal invoice to any address. It doesn't have to be the email address you use to login to PayPal.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks fearlessleader. All good, received my invoice (on a Sunday no less, boy is he onto it!!), paid and hopefully one Black Diver with date winging it's way down under!! Now only if Steinhart were so easy and painless to deal with.... seriously they really need to take a leaf out of this company's book!! Every time I emailed them I got an answer within an hour or so and ever so helpful (as opposed to Steinhart, multiple emails over weeks and no reply)! Hopefully the watch matches these expectations..... now for that damn green diver..... do I or don't I....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> ..... now for that damn green diver..... do I or don't I....


Please do. :-d


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

What aftermarket bracelet would be worth considering, should I want to upgrade? Fit, finish, feel. It can actually cost a few bucks, I am not looking to be cheap on this one. Any suggestions welcome, and if you actually done the swap yourself and have wrist on experience it is that much better.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks fearlessleader. All good, received my invoice (on a Sunday no less, boy is he onto it!!), paid and hopefully one Black Diver with date winging it's way down under!! Now only if Steinhart were so easy and painless to deal with.... seriously they really need to take a leaf out of this company's book!! Every time I emailed them I got an answer within an hour or so and ever so helpful (as opposed to Steinhart, multiple emails over weeks and no reply)! Hopefully the watch matches these expectations..... now for that damn green diver..... do I or don't I....


Not that I am trying to influence you, but here is my Marine Diver No-Date Green . . .








On the theme of green








Lume after exposure to daylight








And in total darkness - in comparision with my FOIS and Divers 65

So . . . no pressure - just buy one!!! 

And I now have With Date Blue Marine Diver on order to partner up with my Green No-Date.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

branford said:


> Like all Tisell watches, I'm confident it will be a solid, quality watch with a reliable movement that captures the Submariner aesthetic.
> 
> However, if you're expecting the equivalent to a Rolex for $220, you'll likely be disappointed.


I dont expect rolex hulk for $200... Can someone compare build quality to steinhart ocean 1.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Mr Burrows said:


> What aftermarket bracelet would be worth considering, should I want to upgrade? Fit, finish, feel. It can actually cost a few bucks, I am not looking to be cheap on this one. Any suggestions welcome, and if you actually done the swap yourself and have wrist on experience it is that much better.


Good question, I haven't seen one with an upgraded bracelet. The end links on mine are the best fitting I've had on any watch, a bracelet would have to be very special to forego those.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> I dont expect rolex hulk for $200... Can someone compare build quality to steinhart ocean 1.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


In another thread, someone compared it to the Seiko SRP, giving the nod to Tisell in terms of overall quality sans the lume. That's saying a lot!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ol timer said:


> Not that I am trying to influence you, but here is my Marine Diver No-Date Green . . .
> 
> View attachment 9656834
> 
> ...


Ok, still deciding on which color and even wether I should get the sub or GMT lol. I was really interested in the hulk in either sub or GMT, but I just got a sarb017. No blue divers atm and a handful of black divers (some with 9015's), and no GMT. Maybe blue/blue GMT to cover 2 bases...but that hulk ol timer!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Ok, still deciding on which color and even wether I should get the sub or GMT lol. I was really interested in the hulk in either sub or GMT, but I just got a sarb017. No blue divers atm and a handful of black divers (some with 9015's), and no GMT. Maybe blue/blue GMT to cover 2 bases...but that hulk ol timer!


Just buy one I have one since January it's been a solid watch I wear it everyday. You really can't go wrong with the price.

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rochoa21 said:


> Just buy one I have one since January it's been a solid watch I wear it everyday. You really can't go wrong with the price.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


Haha, I know, just tryna figure out color combos, date/nd etc. Also still making my way through this thread (only on page 13, they need to make a tldrI know I can't wait too long since limited stock too. Which one did you get?


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Anybody in the U.K. Getting one? 

The exchange rate on the £ isn't great at the moment, I'm wondering about holding off. $220 is £186 through Paypal today!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Haha, I know, just tryna figure out color combos, date/nd etc. Also still making my way through this thread (only on page 13, they need to make a tldrI know I can't wait too long since limited stock too. Which one did you get?


Green bezel with black date no Cyclops

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> Anybody in the U.K. Getting one?
> 
> The exchange rate on the £ isn't great at the moment, I'm wondering about holding off. $220 is £186 through Paypal today!


It is still not expensive by a long shot, if you look at what you get for the money. Some waches will be with you for a long, long time. After handling my brothers Tisell, I know that my own will be staying once I get my greedy sweaty palms on it. I got a few watches (not many, not at all) but out of those only two will stay indefinitely and those are my modded SKX007 and my Commander blue date. I am wearing the latter right now, and the SKX will be my go to watch in just over a weeks time when I am off to Egypt for 8 days of snorkeling (but I will bring my Commander too, ofc). 
The rest of my watches are more or less on their way out of the door, in one way or another. The Tisell Sub will, however, stay.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

G4_Chrono said:


> Anybody in the U.K. Getting one?
> 
> The exchange rate on the £ isn't great at the moment, I'm wondering about holding off. $220 is £186 through Paypal today!


Seriously just buy the darn thing already! Jokes aside I ll pick these auto tisell over CW quartz any time, this is the Price of a CW quartz. 
I paid for a black /black no date yesterday, if not that I already have a green/black steinhart I would have gotten that combo instead but I will probably by the GMT also. Just need to convince myself by tonight....

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Mine says hi too!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rochoa21 said:


> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


Looks awesome on the leather!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like only black and green for the GMT, no blue, so can't kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Might have to order 2 to scratch my gmt and blue sub itch, or just go hulk gmt and call it done.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

You're right, it's still good value. I guess the £ has taken a recent hit so, not so long ago it would have been cheaper for me. Doh.

How does it compare to the skx on the wrist?



Mr Burrows said:


> It is still not expensive by a long shot, if you look at what you get for the money. Some waches will be with you for a long, long time. After handling my brothers Tisell, I know that my own will be staying once I get my greedy sweaty palms on it. I got a few watches (not many, not at all) but out of those only two will stay indefinitely and those are my modded SKX007 and my Commander blue date. I am wearing the latter right now, and the SKX will be my go to watch in just over a weeks time when I am off to Egypt for 8 days of snorkeling (but I will bring my Commander too, ofc).
> The rest of my watches are more or less on their way out of the door, in one way or another. The Tisell Sub will, however, stay.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Smaller, less tool-like but no exactly dressier, higher quality (ceramic, AR coated sapphire, applied markers). Bracelet is good quality but it took me a while to get used to the 16mm taper at the clasp.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ED209 said:


> Smaller, less tool-like but no exactly dressier, higher quality (ceramic, AR coated sapphire, applied markers). Bracelet is good quality but it took me a while to get used to the 16mm taper at the clasp.


Ahhh, thanks for that. I have a CW Trident 600 and my biggest gripe is the bracelet does taper down at the clasp. I would much rather it was a tad wider, always seems really narrow when I look at it. An aesthetic thing for me. The CW is approx 18mm at the last link and 20mm at the clasp so will be interested to see how the Tisell compares!

I have to say, Tisell has been a pleasure to deal with so far, can't believe how quickly they respond with every query etc. Hope the watch matches my experiences so far!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

I was going to order a steinhart sometime soon, but having looked through this thread and trawled through some photos, I think a Tisell will be the way to go for me. Hopefully the current stock doesn't disappear too quickly..

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been considering this one.. I'm assuming I can trust the water resistance?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

stress8all said:


> I was going to order a steinhart sometime soon, but having looked through this thread and trawled through some photos, I think a Tisell will be the way to go for me. Hopefully the current stock doesn't disappear too quickly..


Make sure you email him with your request, the website still shows it is sold out. His email address is: [email protected]


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

I have the GMT Tisell and a Steinhart OVM, what do you want to know?

Quality on both is really nice, I'd trust the waterproofing on the Steinhart over the Tisell. The bracelet (clasp particularly) is nicer on the Tisell (albeit narrower as the strap tapers).


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Does GMT have same movement as Parnis GMT? The one that makes a horrible noise when you wind it? And setting GMT hand is gerky as hell when you are trying to set the time?

Asking for a friend


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

spongefactory said:


> I have the GMT Tisell and a Steinhart OVM, what do you want to know?
> 
> Quality on both is really nice, I'd trust the waterproofing on the Steinhart over the Tisell. The bracelet (clasp particularly) is nicer on the Tisell (albeit narrower as the strap tapers).





ARMADUK said:


> Does GMT have same movement as Parnis GMT? The one that makes a horrible noise when you wind it? And setting GMT hand is gerky as hell when you are trying to set the time?
> 
> Asking for a friend
> View attachment 9666954


WOuld like to know as well.

Asking for me


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Tisell today on a cloudy day:









Cheers!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Alright, read the entire thread, phew, and found a lot of my questions were answered. GMT is out for me as it has the older C1 lume and I'd rather have the newer, brigher, longer lasting BGW9 I think it is on the Sub.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Alright, read the entire thread, phew, and found a lot of my questions were answered. GMT is out for me as it has the older C1 lume and I'd rather have the newer, brigher, longer lasting BGW9 I think it is on the Sub.


Tisell just recently released a number of new GMT's. I believe they, like the new Sub and 40mm Pilot, have the BGW9 instead of C!.

If that is your deal breaker, I would first confirm the lume on current GMT"s with Tisell.

Also, if you're interesting in reading posts about Tisell watches, there's another much longer thread to enjoy.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...re-widely-known-1825810-230.html#post34638130


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

branford said:


> Tisell just recently released a number of new GMT's. I believe they, like the new Sub and 40mm Pilot, have the BGW9 instead of C!.
> 
> If that is your deal breaker, I would first confirm the lume on current GMT"s with Tisell.
> 
> ...


This is the email I got back from Tisell 2 days ago regarding the specs of the GMT, confirming the C1 lume:

TISELL GMT Super-Lume C1(Green Emission)-Price is US $190(Free shipping)
CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel,
Ceramic Bezel, Solid case back, Thickness 13.5mm, Lug 20mm,water resistant 200m, Oyster brushed bracelet
Dial: Super-Luminova C1(Green Emission)
Hands: Super-Luminova C1(Green Emission)
Front glass: Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)
Movement: PTS 6460 GMT Movement(Clon ETA2836 GMT Version) 28,800bph

It kind of is the deal breaker. I would most likely have buyer's remorse if I bought the GMT with C1, knowing I could've gotten the Sub with the BGW9. One of my only complaints with my TC is the weak lume, so if I have a choice, would rather have the better lume choice. I would not be surprised if Tisell re-releases the GMT with updated lume, at which point I'll get it

Thanks, I've peaked at that other thread while going thru this one (which took me about a week to get through). It was pretty cool reliving everyone's excitement as they got their order's in though


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

double...


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

studiompd said:


> This is the email I got back from Tisell 2 days ago regarding the specs of the GMT, confirming the C1 lume:
> 
> TISELL GMT Super-Lume C1(Green Emission)-Price is US $190(Free shipping)
> CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel,
> ...


Did you inquire if you could special order a GMT with the BGW9 lume?

With the exception of the GMT hand, the dial is exactly the same as the new diver with date that has the BGW9.

You certainly have nothing to lose by inquiring. In fact, Tisell has customized watches in the past. That's how we know the diver with date can be ordered without the cyclops.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

branford said:


> Did you inquire if you could special order a GMT with the BGW9 lume?
> 
> With the exception of the GMT hand, the dial is exactly the same as the new diver with date that has the BGW9.
> 
> You certainly have nothing to lose by inquiring. In fact, Tisell has customized watches in the past. That's how we know the diver with date can be ordered without the cyclops.


Ya know, your right, and I'll ask, but I seem to remember someone putting in a similar request and offered to pay for the upcharge, to which Tisell denied. Aplogies if my memory is incorrect.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

What is the method for getting on the Tisell waiting list for one of their sub's?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

djdertate said:


> What is the method for getting on the Tisell waiting list for one of their sub's?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Just send Tisell an email with the request.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

branford said:


> Just send Tisell an email with the request.


I was looking on their site and could not find their email address would you mind providing it?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

djdertate said:


> I was looking on their site and could not find their email address would you mind providing it?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


[email protected]


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

deluded said:


> [email protected]


Thank you kindly.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkki (Sep 16, 2016)

Got a reply:



> At the same time we have received many orders. So shipping is delayed.
> If you purchase today will begin shipping to you Nov 1, 2016.
> If we begin the shipping on Nov 1, You will get after 7~10 days.
> If you are allowed, Then we'll send you an invoice.
> ...


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

I've not looked at the marine diver before but an idea for a mod got me looking . . .and now I'm hooked! 

Might order a new new one but, Anybody in the U.K. looking to flip their black no date?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

This mod?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> I've not looked at the marine diver before but an idea for a mod got me looking . . .and now I'm hooked!
> 
> Might order a new new one but, Anybody in the U.K. looking to flip their black no date?


I've got a mod idea too



Unkki said:


> Got a reply:


Thanks for the update with the delays. Hmm, not sure I want to wait, anyone in the US have a Sub that's not getting wrist time they want to sell? PM me.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Unkki said:


> Got a reply:


Got the same email. I am excited to get my black nodate sub!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

cirdec said:


> This mod?


Nice!

Well maybe sword hands but more to do this:

Drilled lugs, case work and a high dome sapphire!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I know in the past people where supplying different hands. Is that still the case or does Mr. Tisell have more to choose from on request now?


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> Nice!
> 
> Well maybe sword hands but more to do this:
> 
> Drilled lugs, case work and a high dome sapphire!


Then u will get a retro modern military sub watch. Maybe it will bring out another trending on watch perhaps.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Shipping has commenced. Tracking number received.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> Shipping has commenced. Tracking number received.


Still waiting for my green no date to be shipped

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Does GMT have same movement as Parnis GMT? The one that makes a horrible noise when you wind it? And setting GMT hand is gerky as hell when you are trying to set the time?

Asking for a friend
View attachment 9666954


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> Does GMT have same movement as Parnis GMT? The one that makes a horrible noise when you wind it? And setting GMT hand is gerky as hell when you are trying to set the time?
> 
> Asking for a friend
> View attachment 9666954


No. Parnis is DG 3804b. The Tisell has ETA clone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I ordered two several days ago. Mine should be shipping any time now. He said 5-6 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> No. Parnis is DG 3804b. The Tisell has ETA clone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see, how is the movement, play while setting-wise, winding, accuracy?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> I see, how is the movement, play while setting-wise, winding, accuracy?


I think it is a thousand times better as far as the GMT hand setting goes. The DG movement is pretty robust and accurate but setting the GMT hand sucks. The ETA clone is a joy to use and set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Still waiting for my green no date to be shipped
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same, but mine is black. I have not been this excited about a watch purchase in a while.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Ordered my black no date two day's ago and i'm pumped! I'm expecting it will replace my Invicta 8926OB.


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

Houls said:


> I ordered two several days ago. Mine should be shipping any time now. He said 5-6 days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got an email saying my green marine diver shipped today and I ordered 4 days ago. Hopefully yours will be on its way soon too :-!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Tipene said:


> I just got an email saying my green marine diver shipped today and I ordered 4 days ago. Hopefully yours will be on its way soon too :-!


No news from Mr Oh yet


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

CharlieSanders said:


> No news from Mr Oh yet


He's been quite amazing with the email - very responsive. It seems very likely you'll be hearing from him soon.


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

Do anyone notice that the no date version is write marine diver instead of marine dive. Is the no date dial remain old lume?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

2bad said:


> Do anyone notice that the no date version is write marine diver instead of marine dive. Is the no date dial remain old lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In the order email, all models are listed as havingSuper-Luminova BGW9.

Until your post, I also didn't notice that the dials on no-date models indicate "MARINE DIVER", while the date versions have "MARINE DIVE".

I ordered a black with date, and I must admit I'm disappointed. "Diver" makes far more sense on the dial.

My Paypal was charged on Oct. 15, but I still have not received a shipping notice. Although my confirmation email did state that Tisell needed about 7-8 days to ship, I'm jealous of everyone who has their watches already in the mail. I think it's possible that Tisell is shipping the no-date models first.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

branford said:


> In the order email, all models are listed as havingSuper-Luminova BGW9.
> 
> Until your post, I also didn't notice that the dials on no-date models indicate "MARINE DIVER", while the date versions have "MARINE DIVE".
> 
> ...


I got myself a green/black no date and have yet received any shipping information from Mr. Oh. We just have to wait it out!


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> I got myself a green/black no date and have yet received any shipping information from Mr. Oh. We just have to wait it out!


In the same boat, the excitement is palpable. Now to get ready to ask forgiveness from my wife.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

djdertate said:


> In the same boat, the excitement is palpable. Now to get ready to ask forgiveness from my wife.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You can always use the online pictures to justify your purchases


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

branford said:


> In the order email, all models are listed as havingSuper-Luminova BGW9.
> 
> Until your post, I also didn't notice that the dials on no-date models indicate "MARINE DIVER", while the date versions have "MARINE DIVE".
> 
> ...


Regarding the lettering on the dial. I will assume here, since I do not yet have my watch at hand. 
My assumption is that Tisell is using old pictures, promoting the new stock. 
I can ofc be wrong, but it sort of makes sense. However; if my dial reads Marine Dive, I'll actually get a laugh out of it. It is not that anybody will see, or even care, about it. Anybody not a WIS, that is.

And I ordered a date version, so I believe that he is shipping in a first come, first served fashion


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

djdertate said:


> In the same boat, the excitement is palpable. Now to get ready to ask forgiveness from my wife.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Just go with my plan.. intercept the delivery person!


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

I ordered a no date green sub. Do you guys think replacing the movement would be easy when its time to get it serviced in 5 years? I think that would be the more practical option for me because the watch repair centers in my town probably only know how to replace the battery and resize bracelets.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Just received an email saying that my Tissel sub is being shipped. Can't wait!


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

I just received my tracking number. This will be my first time dealing with the infamous philippine customs. I hope they don't tax me more than the amount I paid for the watch.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

TobiasBlumann said:


> I ordered a no date green sub. Do you guys think replacing the movement would be easy when its time to get it serviced in 5 years? I think that would be the more practical option for me because the watch repair centers in my town probably only know how to replace the battery and resize bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Probably. The miyota 9015 is a very popular movement. Should not have a problem finding a replacement in the near future.

However, if I was you I would not service or replace movement till there is a problem.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

Very soon here will be bombarded with all new tisell sub photo. Cant wait to see more to come.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> Nice!
> 
> Well maybe sword hands but more to do this:
> 
> Drilled lugs, case work and a high dome sapphire!


If you can find a double dome sapphire that fits the Marine Diver and doesn't affect the water resistance please post it on this thread. I'm a absolute sucker for domed crystals


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tipene said:


> If you can find a double dome sapphire that fits the Marine Diver and doesn't affect the water resistance please post it on this thread. I'm a absolute sucker for domed crystals


+1


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Welp, I'm on the wait list for a green/green date/cyclops sub. I suppose it's a good thing really, it's an expensive month so waiting won't hurt... 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

Question for those who have ordered before: Is there an invoice in the package? If there is, what is the declared value?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

TobiasBlumann said:


> Question for those who have ordered before: Is there an invoice in the package? If there is, what is the declared value?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Good question. How many people and what country of destination have people had to pay customs on their watch?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

On My box was declared valu of 85usd. And I paid taxes for 85 usd.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Last time I paid nothing. Out of pure luck, I am sure. Sweden.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I ordered early last week, I received an e-mail stating "Due to the volume of orders, yours will ship Nov.1"... combined with shipping time, it's going to be a long couple of weeks.


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

I e-mailed Mr. Oh. There's no invoice attached to the package and the declared value on the waybill is $85.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

2bad said:


> Do anyone notice that the no date version is write marine diver instead of marine dive. Is the no date dial remain old lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep, saw that. I was sitting on the fence, but the "Mariner Diver" text pushed me over.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I don't get this 'Marine Dive' vs 'Marine Diver' thing AT ALL.

My Tisell says 'Marine Diver' but it is not a diver, it is a watch that might be used by a diver. So it should say 'Marine Diver's' as in 'Marine Diver's Watch'. Or more accurately it's a watch that might be used while marine diving so it should say 'Marine Diving'. Or alternatively it might be used on a dive of the marine variety, so it should say 'Marine Dive'. Colloquially we often abbreviate Diver's Watch to 'Diver' but a diver remains a person who wears flippers and (possibly something that we might recognise as) a watch.


So my two questions are why is everyone convinced that the preferred text is 'Marine Diver', and why would anyone care enough either way to let it decide whether or not they buy the watch?


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> Last time I paid nothing. Out of pure luck, I am sure. Sweden.


Paid nothing as well. USA


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

ED209 said:


> I don't get this 'Marine Dive' vs 'Marine Diver' thing AT ALL.
> 
> My Tisell says 'Marine Diver' but it is not a diver, it is a watch that might be used by a diver. So it should say 'Marine Diver's' as in 'Marine Diver's Watch'. Or more accurately it's a watch that might be used while marine diving so it should say 'Marine Diving'. Or alternatively it might be used on a dive of the marine variety, so it should say 'Marine Dive'. Colloquially we often abbreviate Diver's Watch to 'Diver' but a diver remains a person who wears flippers and (possibly something that we might recognise as) a watch.
> 
> So my two questions are why is everyone convinced that the preferred text is 'Marine Diver', and why would anyone care enough either way to let it decide whether or not they buy the watch?


Is true. My main concern is only about the lume. Not the words on dial as no one will really look into your dial words anyway. For those who concern about the words, u just lost a beuty in your collection choice.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

stress8all said:


> Welp, I'm on the wait list for a green/green date/cyclops sub. I suppose it's a good thing really, it's an expensive month so waiting won't hurt...
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Would you please provide me with an e-mail address for Mr. Oh.
Thanks!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Ed P. said:


> Would you please provide me with an e-mail address for Mr. Oh.
> Thanks!


[email protected]

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

stress8all said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was in your fair country last month, with a tour group.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Hope you didn't run into anybody like Archie Luxury while you were here. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Presenting the latest incredible, no wait, the AFFORDABLE Hulk!










First impressions are good.

The bracelet end links are updated. The lug holes are now closer to the mid case. Bad news is that the latest series is not backwards compatible with older series' Tisell bracelets. Short of time to resize the bracelet, whacked it on a NATO for now.

Marine Diver on the dial 1st row text. Looks like the Marine Dive series is going to be a collectible some day.

Cyclops have faint blue AR. Date wheel is silvery white. Sunburst dial is pure sex. Lume is sweet blue BGW9 as promised.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Congrats to your new Hulk! Looking real good, hope you will enjoy it for many years to come. 

My black date w cyclops is somewhere in the mail, and I am not going to see it anytime soon. Going out of town tomorrow, getting back in a weeks time. Maybe it will be waiting for me then.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice, I'm still undecided on the green. Have the black coming sometime (still not sent, he must really be backed up as I placed the order some time back) so will probably wait until the new year until I make a decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got my email, my black date diver sans cyclops is on its way! There are just way too many sleeps in the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I received my shipping notification as well. Black with date and Green / Black with date are on the way.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

I, too, received shipping confirmation for my black with date and cyclops.

If I'm impressed, which I expect to be the case, I'm considering purchasing a GMT.

Does anyone have pictures of the black GMT? Does it look too similar to the black Sub with date?


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Received shipping confirmation for my green no date sub. Cant wait for it to arrive. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

My sub has arrived


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> My sub has arrived


Good choices. Kermit looks good on leather!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

branford said:


> I, too, received shipping confirmation for my black with date and cyclops.
> 
> If I'm impressed, which I expect to be the case, I'm considering purchasing a GMT.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of the black GMT? Does it look too similar to the black Sub with date?


Here's a GMT from further back in the thread.

All things Tisell Sub / marine dive thread - Page 64

I think the different bezel really transforms the look. If the sub impresses, surely it'll be hard to resist the lure of the GMT.


----------



## WilliamA (Jul 18, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> My sub has arrived


Really nice! Is the crown signed? Could you post a pic of it?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Techme said:


> Here's a GMT from further back in the thread.
> 
> All things Tisell Sub / marine dive thread - Page 64
> 
> I think the different bezel really transforms the look. If the sub impresses, surely it'll be hard to resist the lure of the GMT.


Thank you.

From the photos, I'm not as confident that the black Sub and GMT are so easily distinguishable.

However, since the GMT will not be in stock again for a few months according to Mr. Oh, I'll have more than enough time to ponder whether to purchase a green or black GMT.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

WilliamA said:


> Really nice! Is the crown signed? Could you post a pic of it?


Ask and ye shall received


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> Ask and ye shall received


Interesting, mine doesn't have a signed crown. Did you request it when ordering?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

pierch said:


> Interesting, mine doesn't have a signed crown. Did you request it when ordering?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I didn't provide an additional request to Mr Oh. Perhaps you would like to check with him directly!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> I didn't provide an additional request to Mr Oh. Perhaps you would like to check with him directly!


Will do!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Mine has entered the swedish postal system. Should be available for pick up on Friday at the latest. 
But I am currently on vacation so it will have to wait. It's cool. I am in no rush this time. Having way too much a pleasant time.


----------



## cobra77 (Aug 10, 2016)

AHHH... I have to go to the customs


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

cobra77 said:


> AHHH... I have to go to the customs


----------



## cobra77 (Aug 10, 2016)

Now I have received the Hulk. 7 Days from Korea to Germany - not bad! The watch is great, the bezel is not 100 % aligned, but its ok. The strap could be better, but its also ok. Overall, I am satisfied.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

cobra77 said:


> Now I have received the Hulk. 7 Days from Korea to Germany - not bad! The watch is great, the bezel is not 100 % aligned, but its ok. The strap could be better, but its also ok. Overall, I am satisfied.


Very nice.

Are there any actual problems with the band? Also, does the printing on the new dial say "MARINE DIVE" OR "MARINE DIVER" ?


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

The new date watches are marked Marine Diver. Confirmed by Mr.Oh and previous pictures and postings.

My blue with date and cyclops is winging its way to me too


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

cobra77 said:


> View attachment 9760394
> View attachment 9760402
> Now I have received the Hulk. 7 Days from Korea to Germany - not bad! The watch is great, the bezel is not 100 % aligned, but its ok. The strap could be better, but its also ok. Overall, I am satisfied.


Looks good! Postage tracking for my Hulk has said 'Incheon' for the last 6 days. I bought a green Perlon strap on impulse last night to help with the waiting :-d


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all! To side track a little I was thinking if I can do a lume for the bezel on my diver. Is there a way to coat it with bgw9 superluminova? If so how?


----------



## cobra77 (Aug 10, 2016)

branford said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Are there any actual problems with the band? Also, does the printing on the new dial say "MARINE DIVE" OR "MARINE DIVER" ?


Problems with the band, not really...but it have bands from china for 17 Dollar which feel better. Text is Marine Diver.


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

For those who have emailed....what's the typical turn around time on responses?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jeffers0n said:


> For those who have emailed....what's the typical turn around time on responses?


Usually you get a response within 24 hrs

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

Great....thanks!


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

cobra77 said:


> Problems with the band, not really...but it have bands from china for 17 Dollar which feel better. Text is Marine Diver.


Does it have the new glidelock style clasp? Someone in the main Tisell watch thread showed some pics with it and i'm just curious if all the new ones are getting this update.


----------



## cobra77 (Aug 10, 2016)

bigred7078 said:


> Does it have the new glidelock style clasp? Someone in the main Tisell watch thread showed some pics with it and i'm just curious if all the new ones are getting this update.


Yes, it has this glidelock clasp, but it does not click. The finish is not so good, but it works.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Glidelock it has on the new bracelet.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

bigred7078 said:


> Does it have the new glidelock style clasp? Someone in the main Tisell watch thread showed some pics with it and i'm just curious if all the new ones are getting this update.





cirdec said:


> Glidelock it has on the new bracelet.





cobra77 said:


> Yes, it has this glidelock clasp, but it does not click. The finish is not so good, but it works.


Yup. Personally I prefer the old fliplock style clasp and bracelet. The bracelet quality seemed to have taken a step back with the upgrade to glidelock. The glidelock is usable, but only just. 
Someone can try soaking it in WD40 or baby oil and post the result.


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Just called by the customs, i need to email them screenshoot of payment.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

So I just received the watch yesterday, no pics yet. I can confirm it has a signed crown and says "Marine Diver" at the bottom. Also, has the glidelock clasp and the bezel insert alignment is slightly off.


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

Anyone cn highlight a photo that show the misalign bezel insert pls? Thks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra77 (Aug 10, 2016)

2bad said:


> Anyone cn highlight a photo that show the misalign bezel insert pls? Thks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Tipene said:


> Looks good! Postage tracking for my Hulk has said 'Incheon' for the last 6 days. I bought a green Perlon strap on impulse last night to help with the waiting :-d


Hmmmm, so has mine, think "Incheon" translates to "somewhere"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadee (Sep 15, 2014)

Incheon is an airport in South Korea

Odoslané z ALE-L21 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmmm, so has mine, think "Incheon" translates to "somewhere"!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine said "Incheon" on the the 21st and finally updated to Australia tonight. It's going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Techme said:


> Mine said "Incheon" on the the 21st and finally updated to Australia tonight. It's going to be a long weekend.


Interesting, mine still says Incheon (arrived there 4 days ago) however just got an email that a parcel is being processed in Sunshine. Not sure if the same one (I've got other stuff in the air as well).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Does anyone know a low price rubber strap for the Tisell that is similar to an Everest for Rolex?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

bigred7078 said:


> Does anyone know a low price rubber strap for the Tisell that is similar to an Everest for Rolex?


I have one from Parnis but I just tried it and the alignment of the hole is too far off.

I have a RubberB for the SD4000 but the holes don't line up either.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

deluded said:


> I have one from Parnis but I just tried it and the alignment of the hole is too far off.
> 
> I have a RubberB for the SD4000 but the holes don't line up either.


Are you trying that on the new or previous version of the Tisell sub? (I think I read that the lug hole position has changed on the new version?)


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

kiosai said:


> Yup. Personally I prefer the old fliplock style clasp and bracelet. The bracelet quality seemed to have taken a step back with the upgrade to glidelock. The glidelock is usable, but only just.
> Someone can try soaking it in WD40 or baby oil and post the result.


Can anyone who has the new 'glidelock' clasp give more detail on how good/bad it is? For example: 
- is it too stiff and doesn't glide? 
- or is it too loose and glides all over the place? 
- does it not lock into place once you've adjusted the setting?
- anything else?

Thanks.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

G4_Chrono said:


> Are you trying that on the new or previous version of the Tisell sub? (I think I read that the lug hole position has changed on the new version?)


It's the new version. I didn't know the lug holes were changed, good info. Thanks!


----------



## h2connected (Sep 25, 2016)

Man... just missed the boat on this! Started catching up on this thread this morning, sent an email 2 hours ago and just got back a reply;

Dear Friend,

Thank you for your email.
I'm sorry but that Tisell Sub is currently out of stock.
I have added you on a waiting list. If when in restocked. Afterwards, I'll send you an email separately.

Thank you.
Best regards,

I really hope I don't have to wait until 2017 :/


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For those who have difficulties with micro-adjustments of the older/smaller EasyLink style clasp (not the latest GlideLock), please check out the links below to the older post.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...d-deserves-more-widely-known-1825810-102.html #1018 (not my post)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...d-deserves-more-widely-known-1825810-116.html #1159

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...d-deserves-more-widely-known-1825810-169.html #1689 & 1670 (not my post)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-10.html #100

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-11.html #106

Hope the above helps. 

EDIT : Found the best instructions here. (Not my post)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-47.html. #464


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

It's not stuck.
It glides. It locks.
It works functionally.

It juz takes a huge amount of force to release, does not glide smoothly and I'm sure I'm quite sure I'm going to break it someday if used frequently.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, I bought one of the first of the restocked dateless ones with uupgraded lume from the waiting list and it took me a while to get used to the narrowness of the clasp. If the shouty glidelock clasp is bigger, that would be a better bracelet IMO.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the lume on new tisell subs? Color, intensity, durability.. How is the intensity when compared to, for example, seiko skx007?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Lume comparison between my davosa, subc n tisell on the right.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Lume comparison between my davosa, subc n tisell on the right.


Wow, nice collection of Sub C dateless. 

Btw, what is the model of the Davosa? I didn't see a dateless model from them before.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not bad.. How's the durability, does it die out quickly? I'm waiting for my green no date to arrive any day now. Can't wait...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The Tisell lume is not as intense as a SKX IMO, but it's very long lasting.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the lume shot and answers. Don't mind if it's not "Seiko" intense. I really like this tranquil shade of blue.. Hope it looks as good in person as it does on the photos


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone have pictures from a restocked blue bezel version?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

It's the ternos vintage.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, nice collection of Sub C dateless.
> 
> Btw, what is the model of the Davosa? I didn't see a dateless model from them before.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> It's the ternos vintage.


Ah, I see. Thanks for the info.

Btw, did you order the bracelet separately? I see from Davosa website that they seems to offer the watch only with leather.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

It's an after market president bracelet that I got via eBay.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Btw, did you order the bracelet separately? I see from Davosa website that they seems to offer the watch only with leather.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> It's an after market president bracelet that I got via eBay.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Oops, double post.


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

Seeing all the pics and being in awe of how great they look, all I can do is sit and patiently wait for that email saying "you're up".


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Received mine this morning, I'm kinda blown away with what you get for the price









Bracelet is not as bad as I thought, though is rattling a little. Has anybody been successful with "unlocking" the glidelock micro-adjustment system? It's stiff as hell and I don't want to break it.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Has anyone in the USA received their Sub 9015?

Mine was technically send out on October 24, but tracking still indicates "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" in Korea since October 25. My prior orders took far less time to get to me. :-(


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Received mine this morning, I'm kinda blown away with what you get for the price
> 
> View attachment 9811234
> 
> ...


Wow, nice shot. Make me want to order the same as yours.

Wait ... I do have the same as yours, except the EasyLink clasp I'm having.







Mine says hi.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This turned up this morning. Looks fantastic. Alignment of bezel and markers are perfect. Bezel rotates with firm clicks and medium effort. I would say it is less firm than my SKX, but the clicks are more defined - both good things. Crown is signed with'T'. The bracelet is adjusted and fits. The sizing is great for me, but I need some more wrist time to see how I feel about it. As mentioned above, there is a little bit of a rattle which is more isolated to where the top links join the solid end links due to play. I haven't got the glide lock functioning yet and it feels stiff. I'll bath the bracelet in baby oil and I'm sure that will help. I will endevour to post more photos soon with some different angles.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Mine got held up in customs while I was free diving in the Red Sea. But now it is on its way to me again. Will get hit with full customs for it, but that's life. Should be here tomorrow, or Friday at the latest.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Received mine this morning, I'm kinda blown away with what you get for the price
> 
> View attachment 9811234
> 
> ...





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, nice shot. Make me want to order the same as yours.
> 
> Wait ... I do have the same as yours, except the EasyLink clasp I'm having.
> View attachment 9811610
> ...


 Nice kermits! SWM, too much eye candy for yuou, your forgetting your own collection


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

i just got put on the waiting list.... how long is the wait?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Amuthini said:


> i just got put on the waiting list.... how long is the wait?


It's impossible to know. It generally depends on the availability and stock of movements and other material. I'm sure Tisell wants to sell as many watches as possible, and is eager for supplies. It's also apparent that the sub, and the 50mm pilot just a few weeks ago, had such demand from people on the wait lists that all watches were sold out withing days and were never even offered to the public on the website.

Unfortunately, the wait was quite long for the most recent batch of Subs. Hopefully, the next batch will come much sooner than the last.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

My no date sub arrived, but is held up by customs office. Hope the watch meets my expectations

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> i just got put on the waiting list.... how long is the wait?


Sometimes they put an expected time of sale on the website. However, last time demand was so high, they didn't hit the site. I was on the list for months.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

There is way too much bla bla and to alot of







in this thread


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> There is way too much bla bla and to alot of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur.










Pls ignore the illegal immigrant at the centre of it all.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kiosai said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great family shot, surprisingly how the bb looks much smaller than the Tisells!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

kiosai said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. It's good to see some blue subs in a veritable sea of black and green. :-!


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

kiosai said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue just pops so much. might have to look at getting on the list for that too. nice collection!


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

DrR said:


> Does anyone have pictures from a restocked blue bezel version?


Looks like kiosai has already posted a picture of his non-date blue/blue, but here is a date version


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

My pair of Tisell Marine Diver 200m are the opposite to yours!











kiosai said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

kiosai said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also surprised how BBB looks smaller in comparison to Tisell. Based on numbers it should be vice versa. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gallegomyeggo (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not a watch collector by any means. I wore Guess and Fossil throughout middle school, high school, and college. For a while, after graduating, I didn't wear a watch as much. My tastes changed and I didn't want some gaudy looking piece either. I'm got into minimalistic pieces so I snagged up a Braun BN0021- quartz movement- this past August. But as I admired my new daily, I started looking for another watch to compliment my minimalist.

My snooping around led to a Rolex Sub just for giggles (and I know I can't afford one now, maybe someday). So I started looking at alternatives such as the Invicta 8926 OB, Steinhart's, and Squale's. HOWEVER... I stumbled upon Tisell through r/Watches and this awesome forum. I combed threads and made a comparative sheet and ultimately decided on Tisell due to its reputation and the quality present in the piece.

I had just missed out on a batch of orders, but emailing Mr. Oh was a breeze. He put me on the wait-list around late September and just when I landed my new job and was training in New York I received an email mid-October saying he had restocked and I paid the man $220, ASAP. 1 week to prep, 1 week of shipping, come Halloween the watch arrived at my residence in the West Coast.

I haven't taken it off for the past 3 days (except for when I sleep). When I wake up around 7 am I immediately wind it. It's solid and has quite some heft. The bezel clicks (120) quite nice and goes around smooth. Everything lines up and I am just in love with the Miyota 9015 movement, I get swept (no pun intended) just looking at the smooth sweeping second hand. The bracelet it came with is nice, fits my 6.75 inch wrist, although it took me a while to figure out how to open it. The glide lock is very cool, easy sizing, but I decided to put it on a Nato Bond strap (the one from Connery's Dr. No) cause I was enamored by the look (I tried looking for a non-Nato version like Corvus, but couldn't find one). Lastly, the BGW9 is briiiight and lasts a good amount (sorry no pics) but from what I can tell it's a well-needed upgrade compared to the earlier version.

Anyways, I can't put into words the feeling I get when I look at this watch. It signifies my first purchase due to my well-paying job and also how far I've come in life. I'm also looking forward to growing old with it and having it on me when things in life happen. It's probably the same feeling for people who signify their point in life by purchasing a Rolex, an Omega, or a grail of theirs. I know how some people get turned off by this particular homage, but the name and having a Swiss movement doesn't matter to me. For me, it's about the significance of the watch, and maybe someday in the future, I will purchase a legit Rolex Submariner no date.

Pics or didn't happen:


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Arrived yesterday!









Looks clean and sits well on my tiny wrist. Nice!


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

sorry, double post.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonder if they would make a date with the crystal from the no-date (without the cyclops)?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Nice kermits! SWM, too much eye candy for yuou, your forgetting your own collection


Lol, sometime that happens... especially when a beautiful shot is taken of the same watch in my own collection. Age is catching up ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Wonder if they would make a date with the crystal from the no-date (without the cyclops)?


Probably if you ask. Tonnes of people in this thread have removed their own though. Youtube or search WUS.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Wonder if they would make a date with the crystal from the no-date (without the cyclops)?


Email them with your request when your order your watch and Tisell will supply a diver without the cyclops. I just did with the Black Date. No issue, unlike some other brands!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gallegomyeggo said:


> I'm not a watch collector by any means. I wore Guess and Fossil throughout middle school, high school, and college. For a while, after graduating, I didn't wear a watch as much. My tastes changed and I didn't want some gaudy looking piece either. I'm got into minimalistic pieces so I snagged up a Braun BN0021- quartz movement- this past August. But as I admired my new daily, I started looking for another watch to compliment my minimalist.
> 
> My snooping around led to a Rolex Sub just for giggles (and I know I can't afford one now, maybe someday). So I started looking at alternatives such as the Invicta 8926 OB, Steinhart's, and Squale's. HOWEVER... I stumbled upon Tisell through r/Watches and this awesome forum. I combed threads and made a comparative sheet and ultimately decided on Tisell due to its reputation and the quality present in the piece.
> 
> ...


Wow, 1st post and great review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Wonder if they would make a date with the crystal from the no-date (without the cyclops)?





Red PeeKay said:


> Email them with your request when your order your watch and Tisell will supply a diver without the cyclops. I just did with the Black Date. No issue, unlike some other brands!!


@Red PeeKay is right, I did the same for mine.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Great family shot, surprisingly how the bb looks much smaller than the Tisells!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


It wasn't easy to get 3 watch heads to sit uniformly on metal, leather and NATO. Ended up all 3 pieces were different distance away from the camera.

Hence the BBN looked smaller than a Tisell Sub. It is, in actual fact, bigger. But when observed at arm's length, one can hardly tell.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kiosai said:


> It wasn't easy to get 3 watch heads to sit uniformly on metal, leather and NATO. Ended up all 3 pieces were different distance away from the camera.
> 
> Hence the BBN looked smaller than a Tisell Sub. It is, in actual fact, bigger. But when observed at arm's length, one can hardly tell.


Man I couldn't stop looking at that picture and why the BB appeared so small. :-s Thanks for the details.


----------



## gallegomyeggo (Nov 3, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, 1st post and great review. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I had to throw mine into the mix and offer my two cents to anyone who needs help deciding as this thread and forum helped me grab this great watch


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Mine is here. Sized it. Wears very comfortably. Bracelet is fine as it is, no need for a replacement at this time. I feel this will be a watch that stays with me for a long, long time. Love Merc hands, and with the cyclops over the date window I can see it without my glasses. Lovely watch!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

gallegomyeggo said:


> I'm not a watch collector by any means. I wore Guess and Fossil throughout middle school, high school, and college. For a while, after graduating, I didn't wear a watch as much. My tastes changed and I didn't want some gaudy looking piece either. I'm got into minimalistic pieces so I snagged up a Braun BN0021- quartz movement- this past August. But as I admired my new daily, I started looking for another watch to compliment my minimalist.
> 
> My snooping around led to a Rolex Sub just for giggles (and I know I can't afford one now, maybe someday). So I started looking at alternatives such as the Invicta 8926 OB, Steinhart's, and Squale's. HOWEVER... I stumbled upon Tisell through r/Watches and this awesome forum. I combed threads and made a comparative sheet and ultimately decided on Tisell due to its reputation and the quality present in the piece.
> 
> ...


If you think you may still want a 2 piece nato you may want to look at these 2 piece nato options from Clockwork Synergy. https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/nato-straps/classic-nato-watch-bands/


----------



## gallegomyeggo (Nov 3, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> If you think you may still want a 2 piece nato you may want to look at these 2 piece nato options from Clockwork Synergy.


Awesome!! I'm definitely bookmarking and will purchase one when I get tired of my current one


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi to side track, I have a problem putting my metal bracelet back. Apparently my springbar was able to go into the space but it was not able to get into the hole when I use the bracelet. Help please!!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> If you think you may still want a 2 piece nato you may want to look at these 2 piece nato options from Clockwork Synergy. https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/nato-straps/classic-nato-watch-bands/


 As much as I love the ease to change straps with natos/rafs/zulus I don't like how it adds height to a watch. 2-piece nylons are a nice way to still show off different colors/designs.

So another option are these from Timefactors which come on a deployant, which I love. Just gotta decide on which colors: Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine says hi 

P.S. "glidelock" is awesome, very easy to unlock/lock, absolutely no issue with it


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hi to side track, I have a problem putting my metal bracelet back. Apparently my springbar was able to go into the space but it was not able to get into the hole when I use the bracelet. Help please!!


after go into the space, bend the springbar to get into the hole.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi guys, this is how my watch turned up, is this how everyone got theirs? Am referring to the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Just got mine in today.


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

WatchMedic said:


> Just got mine in today.


That GMT is slick! lookin good.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

WatchMedic said:


> Just got mine in today.


Hold on..., that's a GMT, not a new Sub 9015. :think:

When I emailed Tisell to inquire about that same watch, I was told it be out of stock for at least a few months?

When did you order?

Also, my new Sub has been stuck in Incheon with a status of "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" since October 24, 2016. I never suffered any delays with my prior orders to NYC, and I'm starting to get twitchy seeing everyone's new Subs while I just wait and wonder... :-(


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

kiosai said:


> It's not stuck.
> It glides. It locks.
> It works functionally.
> 
> It juz takes a huge amount of force to release, does not glide smoothly and I'm sure I'm quite sure I'm going to break it someday if used frequently.


Thanks for that. I received my watch on Tuesday this week and the glidelock is just as you describe yours - it takes a lot of force to open it. The finishing is rough but it works functionally. The rest of the watch is well finished.


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

dejavus said:


> Hi guys, this is how my watch turned up, is this how everyone got theirs? Am referring to the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah mine was the same. Just had to use the screw where the bracelet had been separated to put it back together |>


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

Mine has been in the customs since oct 25. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

madtazr said:


> after go into the space, bend the springbar to get into the hole.












I can't! The hole is simple to small for me to bend it. And I won't be sure which I should bend


----------



## williamjay (Sep 9, 2009)

I received my black no-date sub about a week ago and I love it. For the money, I cannot believe how good this watch looks and feels on my wrist. I had lunch with a friend of mine two days ago who knows how much I love the Submariner. I showed him my new watch and he was so surprised that I would actually spend that much on a watch. He had no idea and thought it looked fantastic. He was so surprised when I told him the cost and is looking into black date with cyclops for himself.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

williamjay said:


> I received my black no-date sub about a week ago and I love it. For the money, I cannot believe how good this watch looks and feels on my wrist. I had lunch with a friend of mine two days ago who knows how much I love the Submariner. I showed him my new watch and he was so surprised that I would actually spend that much on a watch. He had no idea and thought it looked fantastic. He was so surprised when I told him the cost and is looking into black date with cyclops for himself.


Pics or it didn't happened. :-d


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

branford said:


> Also, my new Sub has been stuck in Incheon with a status of "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" since October 24, 2016. I never suffered any delays with my prior orders to NYC, and I'm starting to get twitchy seeing everyone's new Subs while I just wait and wonder... :-(


Ahh, think mine must be with yours. Mine hit Incheon on the same day on its way down here to Oz. Still no show. Ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black a day after the tissel arrived in Incheon and I'm wearing it now. Reckon they must have put it on a boat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahh, think mine must be with yours. Mine hit Incheon on the same day on its way down here to Oz. Still no show. Ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black a day after the tissel arrived in Incheon and I'm wearing it now. Reckon they must have put it on a boat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Oz too. Mine said "Incheon" and then without working just turned up. No signature or anything, just slid the package under my gate. Lucky my fence is 8 foot of brick.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The glidelock is great. Actually used it today due to the heat. Now it isn't necessary to wear my bracelet slightly looser than I wish. The glidelock was super stiff and took a solid tug to release, but it has softened somewhat and is now easier to release.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I can confirm that once locked/unlocked a few times, the Glidelock does quite a good job. Still feels a little fragile to me, though.

Complimentary pic while I'm commenting here, I love this watch!


----------



## williamjay (Sep 9, 2009)

Asked and answered.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

These pictures are making me so excited... still patiently waiting for my e-mail


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't understand why my parcel took a flight to Finland 3 days ago and I haven't heard from it since, while I'm waiting for it over here in France…


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

double post…


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Techme said:


> In Oz too. Mine said "Incheon" and then without working just turned up. No signature or anything, just slid the package under my gate. Lucky my fence is 8 foot of brick.


Mines going to a Auspost parcel locker so no gate to deal with. If it doesn't arrive this week I'll have to start making enquiries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

Many who've ordered in the last few weeks will have their watches by now, so this may be more useful for those are waiting for postal arrival - or those who are thinking about ordering when Marine Divers are next in stock.

I've had my Green for a few days now, long enough to get a little bit beyond first impressions. I thought I'd make a few general comments and one or two simple comparisons to a watch that is well known and not too dissimilar in price, the SKX009/007.

As has been said many times the watch as a whole is very impressive for the cost. It is a well finished 'dress diver', with the head being better finished than the bracelet. The lume is not as bright as my SKX009, but it is very legible and does last for a long time. The lume is more blue-ish than the green LumiBrite of the SKX009. The bezel doesn't require a lot of force to turn, but there is no play at all. The SKX009 bezel requires more force. As far as water resistance goes it survived a shower this morning, but I will get it pressure tested before too long as summer will soon arrive in my part of the world.

I've not had a watch with a 9015 movement before and I found the 'light' feel when hand winding quite strange at first. To me, an ETA 2824 or a 7s26 - or any other movement I've had experience with - has more resistance when winding or setting. The rotor spins freely in one direction which again gives a different feel, depending on what you're used to. I've not timed it, but accuracy is very impressive.

The 'glide lock' style oyster bracelet is functional, but the clasp mechanism is rough compared to the finish on the rest of the watch. Having said that, you can't really notice this when the clasp is closed. The glide lock needs a bit of force to snap in and out, but it does its job.

Overall it seems a great watch that offers almost unbelievable value. A keeper! b-)

Here's a couple of dusty pics.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tipene said:


> Many who've ordered in the last few weeks will have their watches by now, so this may be more useful for those are waiting for postal arrival - or those who are thinking about ordering when Marine Divers are next in stock.
> 
> I've had my Green for a few days now, long enough to get a little bit beyond first impressions. I thought I'd make a few general comments and one or two simple comparisons to a watch that is well known and not too dissimilar in price, the SKX009/007.
> 
> ...


Great review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Few comparison photos with Orient Ray II (ceramics, sapphire)


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Tisell really needs to update the lume pip on the bezel. It would be cool if the green lume was as bright as the blue, but as of right now it uses the old lume and barely even gives off any glow.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Does it ever get in stock on the website, or must one email to get in line?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally got to wear mine. It looks really good!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Be careful with the bracelet. I have a bracelet screw, the same one which is next to the glide mechanism, back out on me the last two days. Bought some loctite this afternoon to make sure that succer stays in its hole.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> Does it ever get in stock on the website, or must one email to get in line?


It depends if you want the watch or not 
Emailing him will get you on the list and you will get the watch asap. Waiting for the website you can get the watch around August 26, 2019 earliest...

Ok, sorry for being sarcastic. Just send him an email. What's the problem?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Captain Koos said:


> Does it ever get in stock on the website, or must one email to get in line?


Email him. This last batch didn't even hit the site.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Registered and received an email confirming that I am on the Sub waiting list, I did however place an order for a Pilot type A in the meantime hoping that previous customers will take priority.
Fingers crossed for a speedy delivery to the UK without customs charge.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Just for fun, compared to Tag Heuer Aquaracer 

Interestingly, Tisell has smoother/better bezel and crown action.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Mark P said:


> Registered and received an email confirming that I am on the Sub waiting list, I did however place an order for a Pilot type A in the meantime hoping that previous customers will take priority.
> Fingers crossed for a speedy delivery to the UK without customs charge.


That's what I thought too, but paid £23+ to parcelforce

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Techme said:


> Email him. This last batch didn't even hit the site.


Thanks. I was watching the site. Nada. Next thing everyone is posting how they are getting theirs. I already filled up on affordable divers in the meantime, just curious.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Techme said:


> Email him. This last batch didn't even hit the site.


Thanks. I was watching the site. Nada. Next thing everyone is posting how they are getting theirs. I already filled up on affordable divers in the meantime, just curious.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Damn those Tisells look so freaking awesome. No, I'm done with watches and I have one Sub homage already :-x


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Crappy pic, but a fine watch indeed.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

To those Sub owners, if there is to be a 4th Gen Tisell Sub production run, what improvements would you make?
The models have improved with every release so far:
1st Gen Korean Market Seagull movement C1 Lume
2nd Gen 9015 movement 'Marine Dive' 
3rd Gen 90S5 movement improved Lume corrected dial 'Marine Diver'
4th Gen ?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I would probably ask for a better bracelet fit&finish - the existing one is more or less ok, but probably the weakest part of the watch.

Had some fun with UV light.. 

Orient Ray II, Tag Heuer Aquaracer, Tisell Sub, Longines HC, Seiko tuna, Tisell pilot (older generation with C1 lume), Glycine Airman


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mark P said:


> To those Sub owners, if there is to be a 4th Gen Tisell Sub production run, what improvements would you make?
> The models have improved with every release so far:
> 1st Gen Korean Market Seagull movement C1 Lume
> 2nd Gen 9015 movement 'Marine Dive'
> ...


 There's been bracelet changes as well.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mysiak said:


> I would probably ask for a better bracelet fit&finish - the existing one is more or less ok, but probably the weakest part of the watch.
> 
> Had some fun with UV light..
> 
> Orient Ray II, Tag Heuer Aquaracer, Tisell Sub, Longines HC, Seiko tuna, Tisell pilot (older generation with C1 lume), Glycine Airman


 Tuna lume is so bright its "almost" getting overexposed lol


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Tuna lume is so bright its "almost" getting overexposed lol


I'm pretty sure that Tuna is radioactive, it outshines everything I've seen so far. I was checking exposure of Tisell lume and didn't notice how bright is Tuna in photos. On the other side, if I exposed Tuna correctly, we wouldn't see other watches


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Mark P said:


> To those Sub owners, if there is to be a 4th Gen Tisell Sub production run, what improvements would you make?
> The models have improved with every release so far:
> 1st Gen Korean Market Seagull movement C1 Lume
> 2nd Gen 9015 movement 'Marine Dive'
> ...


The date versions of the Sub still uses the Miyota 9015 movement.

BTW, has anyone else in the USA still not received their watch despite confirmation and tracking from the release a couple of weeks ago?

All my past orders were received in about a week to NYC, yet this time the package tracking indicates that "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" and my watch is apparently still stuck in Incheon since since October 25. I'm staring to get nervousness. :-(

Edit: After buying so many Tisell's, what I really want for the next release is a Preferred Customer Discount. ;-)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mark P said:


> To those Sub owners, if there is to be a 4th Gen Tisell Sub production run, what improvements would you make?
> The models have improved with every release so far:
> 1st Gen Korean Market Seagull movement C1 Lume
> 2nd Gen 9015 movement 'Marine Dive'
> ...


 Finishing up on my last post, I'd think to update the glidelock on the new bracelet, match the lume on the bezel pip, gmt version gets updated dial lume and pip. Oh, and not an improvement, but a PVD version would be way cool!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Finishing up on my last post, I'd think to update the glidelock on the new bracelet, match the lume on the bezel pip, gmt version gets updated dial lume and pip. Oh, and not an improvement, but a PVD version would be way cool!


The recently released GMT's didn't include the updated lume?


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

I guess all current 3rd Gens have been sold now as I stated in an email request that I wasn't fussy about dial colour and combo but was told that waiting list is now in action.
Hope feedback from customers finds it's way back to Tisell so slight tweaks can be made.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Mark P said:


> I guess all current 3rd Gens have been sold now as I stated in an email request that I wasn't fussy about dial colour and combo but was told that waiting list is now in action.
> Hope feedback from customers finds it's way back to Tisell so slight tweaks can be made.


I'm sure they'd track this thread and the other one, "Tisell from Korea is an excellent brand..."


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Been wearing my Tisell since late last week. Now I have had the time to get better felling for it, and I have found a few things that I feel needs to be said. 

From the start I found the bracelet to be okay. After a few days, not so much. Or rather, the bracelet is okay but the clasp has a few really sharp and unpleasant edges to it. I had to do away with them out in the shop, and now it feels better. What I am saying is that the clasp could need some TLC from the mfg side, since it does not do the watch justice. The clasp just feels cheap, compared to the rest of the package. 

The watch case has a rather sharp edge to it, this on the side/bottom junction. However, this does not affect how it wears in any way, I just think it is worth mentioning. Also: the corners on the lugs are really sharp. Again, it does not affect wearability, it does however affect the tactile feel of the watch when handling it off the wrist. 

The signed crown is a really nice touch, I think. 

The lume is good. Not Seiko or Commander 300 good, but I can still see it at 5 am. This was one of the selling points for me, and it got fulfilled. 




And a question: If anyone put their Tisell Sub through a pressure test, please do post the result. Is it really WR to 200 meters, or is it just printing on the dial? I would perhaps not dive with it, but I do want to be able to swim with it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

How areyou guys getting natos on the sub? 

The spring bars are so damn close to the case that I couldn't squeeze one on. Thought I was going to bend the spring bars. I would say the natos I've tried are reasonably thin too.

I might have to get some bent spring bars to Toxic Natos or another source.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Here s mine










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Here s mine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If I recall, you're were somewhat sceptical of Tisell watches.

At least as a preliminary matter, has the Sub met you expectations and do you believe it was worth the cost?


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn t expect to be getting rolex sub for $200, but expected something in the lines of Stenhart Ocean 1. And this is what you are getting in this watch. Plus better case proportions when compared to Ocean 1. Overall great valaue watch. My only concern is water resistance. If someone does waterproof testing please post the results

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

To my virtual wish list I'd add - match the design and size (height) of circles and 6/9/12 indices. 6/9/12 appear to be fitted additionally and with a bit better quality and different height (although it might be intentional..). Contrary to this, lume is brighter on circle indexes. 6/9/12 with hands are darker blue color. Difference in intensity diminishes after about 20 minutes in the dark. Both "issues" are nothing to worry about, but as we are creating an ultimate Tisell sub.. 

Lume









Indices


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have two subs arriving tomorrow and am already considering selling them both. In the three weeks since I ordered them I came upon some cash and a local AD made me an offer on a new Rolex DJ II and a sweet deal on trading in my Aquaracer. I might jump on the Rolex and purge most of my other stuff. Stay tuned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mysiak said:


> To my virtual wish list I'd add - match the design and size (height) of circles and 6/9/12 indices. 6/9/12 appear to be fitted additionally and with a bit better quality and different height (although it might be intentional..). Contrary to this, lume is brighter on circle indexes. 6/9/12 with hands are darker blue color. Difference in intensity diminishes after about 20 minutes in the dark. Both "issues" are nothing to worry about, but as we are creating an ultimate Tisell sub..
> 
> Lume
> 
> Indices


 ^nice shot! 
+1 on the 369


----------



## gallegomyeggo (Nov 3, 2016)

I got a pack of spring bars with a toolkit from Amazon, my spring bars are slightly bent which worries me. However, it's held up in all strenuous activities that I've worn it through.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, my Black Sub Diver with date..... no cyclops finally arrived (some three weeks after being shipped!) and would you believe it...... you have gotta be kidding me!









After checking that he could supply without the cyclops and then re-checking. Then ordering and hilighting that I did NOT want the cylops. And getting confirmation that a black date sans cyclops was on its way I end up getting one with the cyclops.

Pretty pissed, I can tell you!! I can't tell you how much I hate that cyclops.... its a deal breaker as far as I am concerned.

So sending it back I am..... with money back or fix it. However it had better be back soon, cause I'm off OS for three months!


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, my Black Sub Diver with date..... no cyclops finally arrived (some three weeks after being shipped!) and would you believe it...... you have gotta be kidding me!
> 
> View attachment 9877010
> 
> ...


Y so mad on the cyclops since the cyclops are doing as well as it is. U can just remove it by own or send to local watchsmith to do so for u.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

2bad said:


> Y so mad on the cyclops since the cyclops are doing as well as it is. U can just remove it by own or send to local watchsmith to do so for u.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I kinda have to agree. It is a bit annoying. But that's a quick local fix for sure. Especially with how long you have already waited, you would be waiting quite a bit longer. I saw on the website they are going to be MIA until after 11/19.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

2bad said:


> Y so mad on the cyclops since the cyclops are doing as well as it is. U can just remove it by own or send to local watchsmith to do so for u.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's of course unless it's attached like the Steinhart cyclops! Apparently a small nuclear charge won't get it off, have to replace the entire sapphire!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> That's of course unless it's attached like the Steinhart cyclops! Apparently a small nuclear charge won't get it off, have to replace the entire sapphire!
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Few years ago I removed Steinhart cyclops in 10 minutes just with iron and sharp knife. Not sure if they started using stronger glue recently, but it used to be a really easy job.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

It would appear Steinhart have changed their glue..... Located here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/show-your-modded-steinhart-586789-4.html AJ tried everything to get it off to no avail. Anyway, it's a matter of principle, I engage in quite a bit of dialog ensuring Tissel could and would supply the watch without cyclops and then when ordering hightlighted this in a number of places. So he can either fix or refund. Not fussed.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Techme said:


> How areyou guys getting natos on the sub?
> 
> The spring bars are so damn close to the case that I couldn't squeeze one on. Thought I was going to bend the spring bars. I would say the natos I've tried are reasonably thin too.
> 
> I might have to get some bent spring bars to Toxic Natos or another source.


Sorry for not getting back on this sooner. Read your post yesterday, and had to try a Nato out. Mine wears just fine, and even though it was a sort of squeeze, the nato fit under them standard spring bars. Also turned out that the Tisell Sub really carries sweet on a Nato. Pics tomorrow, it is dark here now (and snow!) so any meaningful photography will have to wait.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> It would appear Steinhart have changed their glue..... Located here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/show-your-modded-steinhart-586789-4.html AJ tried everything to get it off to no avail. Anyway, it's a matter of principle, I engage in quite a bit of dialog ensuring Tissel could and would supply the watch without cyclops and then when ordering hightlighted this in a number of places. So he can either fix or refund. Not fussed.


Sell it here on the forums for dollar for dollar, and just order another? I am sure you would get your money back with ease, and some extra for shipping costs.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

My friend told me that I look like canary wearing my tulk  but I don t care...









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

any idea when will the submariner be available again?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kingcarlos said:


> any idea when will the submariner be available again?


No idea, but I wouldn't rely on the website. Email for sure to get on the waiting list.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> Sorry for not getting back on this sooner. Read your post yesterday, and had to try a Nato out. Mine wears just fine, and even though it was a sort of squeeze, the nato fit under them standard spring bars. Also turned out that the Tisell Sub really carries sweet on a Nato. Pics tomorrow, it is dark here now (and snow!) so any meaningful photography will have to wait.


Thanks for the reply. I tried a 1.2mm strap so I'll give some more a go. Might get a another seat belt strap from Geckota as they curve around the head and springs bars beautifully.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Techme said:


> Thanks for the reply. I tried a 1.2mm strap so I'll give some more a go. Might get a another seat belt strap from Geckota as they curve around the head and springs bars beautifully.


On a Nato for now. The strap is nothing special, I guess, just a good quality standard Nato from a local Swedish vendor. And even though a bracelet looks nice, there is not much that beats a Nato for wearing comfort.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My subs arrived from Korea. I am amazed at the quality of these watches.


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Did anyone order from Europe, or specifically, from France? How long did shipping take?

Mine shipped on october 31st and took a flight from Incheon to bloody Finland on november 1st, and tracking hasn't been updated since. I e-mailed Mr. Oh, who said that I should wait an average of two weeks, and that tracking would resume once the parcel enters my country…


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Tovarisch said:


> Did anyone order from Europe, or specifically, from France? How long did shipping take?
> 
> Mine shipped on october 31st and took a flight from Incheon to bloody Finland on november 1st, and tracking hasn't been updated since. I e-mailed Mr. Oh, who said that I should wait an average of two weeks, and that tracking would resume once the parcel enters my country&#8230;


Mine tracking to Slovakia might help you:

Item delivered to the Addressee
3.11.2016 10:34

Departure of the item from the Customs Office
2.11.2016 13:33

Invoice missing
25.10.2016 15:04

Held by customs, addressee will be advised
25.10.2016 12:04

Item presented to import customs
25.10.2016 6:59

Arrival at Inward Office of Exchange
24.10.2016 10:03

Shipped by Tisell
19.10.2016


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Last time, this past winter, shipping took 3 weeks, and of those 2.5 without any updates after it arrived at that Korean airport. This time it was just 6 days. Sweden.


----------



## fray_luis (May 23, 2015)

3 weeks to Spain


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tovarisch said:


> Did anyone order from Europe, or specifically, from France? How long did shipping take?


Basically took 8 days to ship to southern France


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

Received my Tisell Sub in the mail this week, but my bezel is misaligned a little bit. Not quite sure how to fix it. I emailed Tisell and they haven't responded yet.


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

11 days to Poland


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me while I was wearing mine last week. Had to get a friend to screw it back in cos the screw was preventing the clasp from opening - so I couldn't take the watch off and only had one hand free to get the screw back in!

I liked the bracelet except for 2 things: it squeaked, and the finishing and function was a bit rough (especially compared to the watch head). Better now with a Perlon:









I think I'll get a beige/sand Perlon next |>


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

Techme said:


> How areyou guys getting natos on the sub?
> 
> The spring bars are so damn close to the case that I couldn't squeeze one on. Thought I was going to bend the spring bars. I would say the natos I've tried are reasonably thin too.
> 
> I might have to get some bent spring bars to Toxic Natos or another source.


I put a green Perlon on today and it took a little bit of force to get it between the case and spring bars.


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

studiompd said:


> There's been bracelet changes as well.


I can't remember the source, but I read that there was an earlier Miyota 8215 version too?


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> Last time, this past winter, shipping took 3 weeks, and of those 2.5 without any updates after it arrived at that Korean airport. This time it was just 6 days. Sweden.


Thanks a lot to everyone who answered my question! I guess their shipping method yields fairly random delivery times; I shall remain patient, but I can hardly wait to receive my beautiful no-date diver!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

After ~8 days they made -14 seconds in total. Hopefully they'll speed up a tiny bit and achieve +-0s/d accuracy.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tipene said:


> I had the same thing happen to me while I was wearing mine last week. Had to get a friend to screw it back in cos the screw was preventing the clasp from opening - so I couldn't take the watch off and only had one hand free to get the screw back in!
> 
> I liked the bracelet except for 2 things: it squeaked, and the finishing and function was a bit rough (especially compared to the watch head). Better now with a Perlon:
> 
> ...


That's what happened to my bracelet. The screw next to the clasp opener wouldn't open. Bought some Loctite 222 threadlocker.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

How much bracelet are you guys leaving inside the clasp to operate the glidelock? Am I better to stuff an extra link inside the clasp (will fit easily)? Or set the bracelet slightly shorter (no extra link inside the clasp)? 

I think the bracelet will be less stiff if I leave a link out of the clasp. Thoughts?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

phthano said:


> Received my Tisell Sub in the mail this week, but my bezel is misaligned a little bit. Not quite sure how to fix it. I emailed Tisell and they haven't responded yet.


It is freshly glued in, try to move it with your thumbs inside the bezel while holding the bezel from turning with the rest of fingers, did it successfully on my SKX and Parnis. It might take a while, I think I made a thread about it in Seiko subforum. edit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/misaligned-bezel-insert-fix-without-damage-3238554.html


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

The clasp takes too much force to open on my watch. I feel like I wont be able to open mine if I cut my nail.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Techme said:


> How much bracelet are you guys leaving inside the clasp to operate the glidelock? Am I better to stuff an extra link inside the clasp (will fit easily)? Or set the bracelet slightly shorter (no extra link inside the clasp)?
> 
> I think the bracelet will be less stiff if I leave a link out of the clasp. Thoughts?


I sized mine snug with the bracelet slid all the way in the glide lock clasp. After sizing I loosen the glide lock for comfort. I doubt I would ever use this watch for recreational diving, but that's how they size the Rolex Glide Lock... for room to adjust accordingly over a wet suit.

To each is own though.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Using a brown canvas strap to give the Tisell Hulk a field watch look


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> It is freshly glued in, try to move it with your thumbs inside the bezel while holding the bezel from turning with the rest of fingers, did it successfully on my SKX and Parnis. It might take a while, I think I made a thread about it in Seiko subforum. edit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/misaligned-bezel-insert-fix-without-damage-3238554.html


Tried this solution tonight. I had the same issue with my Steinhart (but they fixed it) and I couldn't fix this Tisell either. I tried my hardest and even used a hair dryer. I know it's possible but I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm worried about damaging the watch but I exert quite a lot of force still.


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

The clasp is very stiff. Sometimes I have to use a coin to open it










I think there's too much overlap on the interlocking metal parts in the clasp as shown here.










Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Take pliers and gently bend the side(s) of that little clasp part, maybe do it over a cloth so you dont scratch it, you need to bend just a tiny bit. Had it same way on my Orient Sub couldnt open it with finger nail, fixed in few seconds, Orients clasp thingy is from a very thin metal thou.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there anyone else still waiting for their Sub?

Mine was purportedly sent out on Oct. 24, but tracking says "Origin Post Is Preparing Shipment" from Incheon since Oct. 25 with no subsequent updates.

My prior Tisell orders were received here in NYC in about a week, and I fear my watch is lost.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

branford said:


> Is there anyone else still waiting for their Sub?
> 
> Mine was purportedly sent out on Oct. 24, but tracking says "Origin Post Is Preparing Shipment" from Incheon since Oct. 25 with no subsequent updates.
> 
> My prior Tisell orders were received here in NYC in about a week, and I fear my watch is lost.


I emailed Mr. Oh and asked him to track it for me. Mine took 15 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Houls said:


> I emailed Mr. Oh and asked him to track it for me. Mine took 15 days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm well past 15 days. :-(

I also asked Mr. Oh about my order, and he responded that he would inquire of the post office in Korea. He never indicated the result of his inquiry, and despite my follow-up emails, he still has not responded. Giving him the benefit of the doubt, I assume the lack of response is due to his indicated business trip and office move.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

How do you guys order these? They look amazing.

I remember receiving an email from Mr Oh a while back but am not too sure if he is still taking orders. So tempted!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> How do you guys order these? They look amazing.
> 
> I remember receiving an email from Mr Oh a while back but am not too sure if he is still taking orders. So tempted!


I was on a wait list.. received a email when they were available. I believe this run is sold out. He seems to put them out every few months or so.
Great value over all!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

TobiasBlumann said:


> The clasp is very stiff. Sometimes I have to use a coin to open it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


You have to press from top(where the locking part connects to the clasp body) while trying to open.I guess they make it this way to keep secure locking.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got word back from Mr Oh, very apologetic about sending me the wrong watch. Will send it back and get a refund. A short lived Tisell owner!


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Totally! Maybe I should drop him another email with regards to an order. Looks tempting as a daily beater compared to a genuine Submariner!



MattFeeder said:


> I was on a wait list.. received a email when they were available. I believe this run is sold out. He seems to put them out every few months or so.
> Great value over all!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just got word back from Mr Oh, very apologetic about sending me the wrong watch. Will send it back and get a refund. A short lived Tisell owner!
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


I'd sell it. I bought two on this run and decided I only wanted to keep one. I sold the second one for significantly more than the $220 I paid for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> You have to press from top(where the locking part connects to the clasp body) while trying to open.I guess they make it this way to keep secure locking.


I watched some videos on youtube and their clasp opens quite easily. I'm applying a lot of force even turning my finger red but still unable to open it most of the time. I guess only my watch has this problem. I'll see if I can rotate the metal part sticking out from the 12 o clock side of the clasp to reduce the overlap.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I finally received my no-date Marine Diver, after about 17 days after it shipped in South Korea. I'm very happy with it, it's a beauty! I can't find any faults: no misalignment, the bezel action is fine, no stiffness to report with the clasp or glide lock mechanism. I absolutely love it! I also own the Steinhart Ocean 1 with ceramic insert, but so far I prefer the Tisell.

The only thing is that the stainless steel bracelet tolerances could be tighter. It's fine as-is though, it does its job.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

I had set my sights on a non cyclops date but the No Date does look very well balanced, lovely watch


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

My black no date hasn't left my wrist since it arrived a week ago. No complaint's, everything is in working order. -2 a day. Love it!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Same here. I have no desire to take this watch off my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

I found another flaw on my watch. There's a very faint circular scratch inside the sapphire below the 200m text. Its barely visible even when youre focusing on it. The ar coating probably got scratched during assembly. Still a great watch overall tho. I filed down the clasp and its easier to open noww. Still a great watch overall.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

TobiasBlumann said:


> I found another flaw on my watch. There's a very faint circular scratch inside the sapphire below the 200m text. Its barely visible even when youre focusing on it. The ar coating probably got scratched during assembly. Still a great watch overall tho. I filed down the clasp and its easier to open noww. Still a great watch overall.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


I'll give you $20 for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

Lume shot w/o flashlight charging. It's impressive. The lume on the rounded hour markers are a little stronger than the hands and 3-6-9-12. Excuse my girly 5 3/4" wrist.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Have been wearing it for last two weeks almost exclusively, great watch! I will have to add black no date also 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome! How has the time-keeping been?



Bane01 said:


> Have been wearing it for last two weeks almost exclusively, great watch! I will have to add black no date also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Awesome! How has the time-keeping been?


Gorgeous watch, I am on list for a no date and think I have made my mind up on dial and bezel combo but then see pictures of subs on wrist and keep changing my mind.

Question to buyers, has anyone asked if he will provide a watch box instead of the usual basic packaging? Would like to buy one as a present. I have seen a seller in the states I believe, selling his Marine Diver complete with spare rubber strap and Tisell branded watch box.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Awesome! How has the time-keeping been?


It's quite accurate. Within 5-8 sec/day. Can't say enough good things about this watch. Great buy!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Mark P said:


> Question to buyers, has anyone asked if he will provide a watch box instead of the usual basic packaging? Would like to buy one as a present. I have seen a seller in the states I believe, selling his Marine Diver complete with spare rubber strap and Tisell branded watch box.


Doesn't come more basic.....cardboard box and three layers of packing foam. That's it. No documentation....nothing other than some protective plastic covering!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Mark P said:


> Gorgeous watch, I am on list for a no date and think I have made my mind up on dial and bezel combo but then see pictures of subs on wrist and keep changing my mind.
> 
> Question to buyers, has anyone asked if he will provide a watch box instead of the usual basic packaging? Would like to buy one as a present. I have seen a seller in the states I believe, selling his Marine Diver complete with spare rubber strap and Tisell branded watch box.


Yes he does provide a nice leather watch case with a cleaning cloth. Just ask him when you place the order.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Love the Tissell Submariner style. How does one get on the wait list to get one?


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Yes he does provide a nice leather watch case with a cleaning cloth. Just ask him when you place the order.


Yes, that's the one, many thanks, can you recall the extra cost? 
When I ordered my Pilot I purposely wanted it to be discreet as possible so as to bypass customs charge (didn't succeed though) but want to purchase a Sub with watch case for my Dad.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Mark P said:


> Yes, that's the one, many thanks, can you recall the extra cost?
> When I ordered my Pilot I purposely wanted it to be discreet as possible so as to bypass customs charge (didn't succeed though) but want to purchase a Sub with watch case for my Dad.


No extra charge  i also bought a watch for my dad and asked him for the box so he sent it.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> No extra charge  i also bought a watch for my dad and asked him for the box so he sent it.


That sounds great, info much appreciated.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

I just had my sub bracelet break on me. I was going to put the watch on after adjusting the fit of the bracelet, and one part of the clasp (not the ratcheting part but the other) broke clean off. My problem is that I got relatively small wrists compared to my hands, and the last weeks visits to the gym has not made my wrists fatter by any means. Thus I had to try to squeeze my hand through the resized bracelet and presto; it broke. 

Bummer. 

I won't pester Mr Oh with this, just giving you a heads up that the clasp is either not very strong and should be handled accordingly, or you should avoid the gym. Take your pic.
I ordered a Super Engineer bracelet, and will try it out once it arrives. For now my sub will stay on the Nato.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr Burrows said:


> I just had my sub bracelet break on me. I was going to put the watch on after adjusting the fit of the bracelet, and one part of the clasp (not the ratcheting part but the other) broke clean off. My problem is that I got relatively small wrists compared to my hands, and the last weeks visits to the gym has not made my wrists fatter by any means. Thus I had to try to squeeze my hand through the resized bracelet and presto; it broke.


Could you post a photo of the broken clasp? It seems that there are 2 parts connected with a spring bar - you might have broken just that and then it should be quite easily repaired.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Here is a crappy pic that shows the devastation.









As can be seen, the parts broke at what seems to be a solder or brazing joint. This joint is also the part that takes all the stress from the clasp lock when opening it, so I think it might be a cumulative effect along with me trying to put it on. Or the solder was just unevenly and badly applied, I really cannot tell. 
Broken it is, however. I do not feel like trying to repair it, even though I could possibly pull it off if I really tried. It is just too much work for a relatively cheap bracelet, even if it has solid end links. 
Maybe another clasp would be the way to go, but atm I'll just leave it be and use a Nato or a leather strap.

Edit: Should anyone have a clue as to what clasp might fit, do chime in. Info is always good to have at hand.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> As can be seen, the parts broke at what seems to be a solder or brazing joint.


Wow that seems utterly fragile indeed, thought it was a single massive piece of metal but it looks solded. I'm gonna start looking for a replacement clasp...


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

The clasp sold by William at Tiger Concept Watches *looks* very similar, though the bracelet on my 40mm GMT from him is tapered down to 16mm. He might do bigger versions?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't worn mine in a few days and after wearing my Tag Heuer and Hamilton during that time my initial infatuation with the Tisell has subsided a bit. On mine the bracelet squeaks and the fit and finish that I was so impressed with last week pales in comparison to some of my other watches but alas I do recognize what this watch is and can appreciate it's value for a $200 watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

It is not a difficult fix with proper tools (sander and a soldering machine)...but it is alarming because that little piece should be made to take a lot of abuse when you are diving...maybe you can fix it with a drill and a screw. Go to you local watchmaker if you cant do a homemade solution. Other path is to ask Mr Tisell for a replacement for the clasp and (again) go to your local watchmaker to get it installed.

Please, let us know when you fix it.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

can this be bough with snowflake hands? where?


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

It looks really good in person. The quality of the watch itself is outstanding.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Maradonio said:


> can this be bough with snowflake hands? where?












No it can't be bought with snowflake hands. But u can purchase the hand set from motor city and have your watch smith install it for you.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

One more shot of my Tulk 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Tulk lol


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mark P said:


> To those Sub owners, if there is to be a 4th Gen Tisell Sub production run, what improvements would you make?
> The models have improved with every release so far:
> 1st Gen Korean Market Seagull movement C1 Lume
> 2nd Gen 9015 movement 'Marine Dive'
> ...


4th Gen? Maybe MilSub hands.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

BGW9 lumed bazel? If anyone knows where to find one, please share.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

A 40mm milsub would be great but that should be a new model.

The next Marine Diver gen should focus on improving the bracelet a much as possible, and lume should be applied more consistently.

Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all! Is there a place I can get some sword hands for the Tisell sub? Will love to have it having the same lume (bgw9)


----------



## Krygo (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm very pleased with my green friend


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Going on vacation for 4 days and I only brought one watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hi all! Is there a place I can get some sword hands for the Tisell sub? Will love to have it having the same lume (bgw9)


+1


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Also fellow Tisell fans, take a look at the seconds hand. Is it suppose to be as jittery like mine? Maybe I'm asking a little too much but no harm asking


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks perfectly normal to me. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

About as jittery as my CW's and Steinhart.


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Also fellow Tisell fans, take a look at the seconds hand. Is it suppose to be as jittery like mine? Maybe I'm asking a little too much but no harm asking


8 bps looks just like that. Nothing wrong there, it is not a Seiko spring drive you got, "only" a 28.800 beat Miyota ;-)


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> About as jittery as my CW's and Steinhart.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Wow that's something new for me. Anything smoother will need more than 28,880 bph then?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr Burrows said:


> 8 bps looks just like that. Nothing wrong there, it is not a Seiko spring drive you got, "only" a 28.800 beat Miyota ;-)


Thank you for the info Mr Burrows!


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Anything smoother will need more than 28,880 bph then?


Seiko Spring Drive or Bulova Accutron


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Krygo said:


> I'm very pleased with my green friend
> 
> View attachment 10046562
> 
> ...


holy crap this looks SOOO good. First time I am actually liking Tulk


----------



## Krygo (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks  As many of people said before: it's propably unbeatable in this price range. Better on bracelet or brown leather?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Krygo said:


> Thanks  As many of people said before: it's propably unbeatable in this price range. Better on bracelet or brown leather?


 Bracelet all day every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Houls said:


> Bracelet all day every day.


this +1000000


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just visited two watch boutiques at a mall in Palm Beach, FL and they both thought at first glance that I was wearing a Submariner. The Rolex AD refused to believe that my Tisell Sub had a sapphire crystal and only cost $220 and he quite literally said "Has Rolex sued them for ripping them off yet?" I reminded him that almost every watch company around has copied Rolex and he huffed and said "I'd never buy anything from Korea and especially a watch." Same guy was wearing a $100 suit made in a sweatshop in Honduras but hey that's none of my business.....


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Houls said:


> The Rolex AD refused to believe that my Tisell Sub had a sapphire crystal and only cost $220


It's hard to admit that a relatively high level of quality can be achieved at a low cost. I'm sure the actual Rolex Submariner is of higher quality, and of very high quality in absolute terms, but surely everyone will agree that their prices are artificially inflated.

In any case, there is more than enough room for high quality competition in the price segments below the Rolex Sub, IMO.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been wearing this for three days straight day and night with no adjustments and it is currently +6 seconds so averaging +2 spd which is amazing accuracy for a $200 watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krygo (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine after a week of measurements was -2 so i can't complain either


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Houls said:


> I've been wearing this for three days straight day and night with no adjustments and it is currently +6 seconds so averaging +2 spd which is amazing accuracy for a $200 watch.





Krygo said:


> Mine after a week of measurements was -2 so i can't complain either


+5 after a week here (i.e. less than +1s/day). When I asked Mr. Oh if he regulates watches before shipping them, he replied "I make the watch myself and adjust it to be error free. And you were lucky". I don't think I've had a mechanical watch this accurate before.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Krygo said:


> Mine after a week of measurements was -2 so i can't complain either


Wow, looks great on the brown leather band.... what type is it?? My all black now back in Korea and will decide if go for the refund or replacement. Am about to hit the road for 3 months so a replacement would have to wait. Am seriously considering changing to the "Tulk" as above (without the magnifier, just really hate them. Just got my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black from my watchmaker, swapped out the sapphire with cyclops for a domed sapphire...wow! Now if only Tissel offered a domed glass...may have to ask)....


----------



## Krygo (Nov 28, 2016)

There is so many black watches.... In my opinion if You can choose between green and black dial there is only one way to go. But that about me. Back to the strap: it's custom made for me by one of the users in the polish watch forum  I used it with Seiko SARB017 before.


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Has this thread come to a complete stop? Is it because everyone has got their Marine Diver or has something unexpected happened? 

Seems very strange a popular thread has suddenly ground to a full stop!

Are there any Marine Diver afficionados left out there . . .:fearful:


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I believe this might be the case. I, for one had gone through the process of drooling over the watch since the release to preorder to receiving the watch. Then ended up selling it a week after.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Still got mine... and will be keeping it










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

ol timer said:


> Is it because everyone has got their Marine Diver or has something unexpected happened?


Nothing happened, I'm still as happy with it as I was when I got it.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> Then ended up selling it a week after.


What was wrong with it?


----------



## h2connected (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm still anxiously awaiting my email that my black date no cyclops is ready.. I hope we don't have to wait until the new year although it's looking more that way :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Still have my blue. Gets some wrist time but less since my NTH arrived. Not planning on selling, might relume it after I get some more practice. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Tovarisch said:


> What was wrong with it?


I would say it is personal preference. The quality is not there when you hold the watch. The lightness of the case makes the watch feel empty. Maybe I am used to weighty case. Let's say if I put the tisell up against my cw trident, the trident beats the tisell in every category. But I gotta admit the tisell is a nice watch for the money.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I wear mine pretty much everyday. I am smitten.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer (Mar 27, 2016)

Glad to hear there are still Marine Diver owners, owners-to-be and ex-owners out there.

I am guessing most of the last batch have been delivered by now, hence the lack of new owners piping up. Hopefully anyone still waiting will get their watches pretty soon. With Christmas round the corner it must be frustrating not to have your eagerly anticipated time piece delivered before then.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

I returned mine (not as ordered) and am sitting on a credit. Will reorder, however will change from a black date no cyclops to the tulk with date but no cyclops. I really like the all green look. Will do that in March when I get back from overseas.


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Krygo (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice @Tovarisch! New strap arrived yesterday, final combination:










Looks pretty similar


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

After more than a year, I collected 3 Tisell Subs. 1 black and 1 green, both v1 with weak C1 lume. The last one is a v2 BGW9 lume non date Kermit.

Seldom wear them now, except for the black I just wore for the whole family trip to Japan. A pic of it with Mt. Fuji in the background.














Very nice. I might add another 1 or 2 non date version in my Tisell collection. 

A better pic of Mt. Fuji.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

My perlon from cheapestnatostrap arrived today


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

cirdec said:


> My perlon from cheapestnatostrap arrived today


Looks great.. I'll have to get one of these for summer

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Does anybody know if there are any alternatives to stock Tisell bracelet. It's not bad, but I'm thinking of buying a better quality bracelet somewhere down the line.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> Does anybody know if there are any alternatives to stock Tisell bracelet. It's not bad, but I'm thinking of buying a better quality bracelet somewhere down the line.


The odd placement of the lug holes will probably make it impossible to find a third-party alternative with end links, unfortunately.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I like this nylon / leather strap from WatchGecko a lot. It's very comfortable.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

from where can i buy tisell submariner?and has bwg lume?or C1?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't worn mine in about a week. I took it out the winder this morning and it is currently +4 spd. I am still amazed at the accuracy of this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

Tovarisch said:


> I like this nylon / leather strap from WatchGecko a lot. It's very comfortable.


I've not been a fan of divers but your example of black no date Tisell makes me think again. I'm still waiting for my flieger but if I end up giving that to my father the sub might be an option after all.


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone on the waiting list asked Mr. Tisell recently when the next batch of subs are to be expected? I don't want to bombard the man with a question that he perhaps gets quite frequently. I can't stand waiting


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Trying my Sub on rubber with deployant. I still prefer the bracelet but this isn't bad for a switch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Houls said:


> Trying my Sub on rubber with deployant. I still prefer the bracelet but this isn't bad for a switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind telling where you get that rubber? Looks good!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> Do you mind telling where you get that rubber? Looks good!


Here you go!

20MM RUBBER WATCH BAND STRAP DEPLOYMENT CLASP FOR TAG HEUER AQUARACER BLACK BR#1 | eBay


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Tipene (May 28, 2011)

After a couple of months or thereabouts I'm still a fan of this watch and wear it regularly. The only disappointment was the squeaky bracelet, but even that criticism seems harsh for a watch that gives so much value.

It's summer where I am and I've gone from a green to a sand perlon:


----------



## h2connected (Sep 25, 2016)

Tisell divers are back in stock!! Just got the email and paid in a flash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

h2connected said:


> Tisell divers are back in stock!! Just got the email and paid in a flash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My poor wallet this holiday season.

I already own a 40mm Pilot Type B and Black Sub with date, and yet I still just ordered a 40mm Pilot Type A and Blue Sub without date.

Damn Tisell and their excellent quality and value...:-!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

h2connected said:


> Tisell divers are back in stock!! Just got the email and paid in a flash!


Me too, green/green date/cyclops on the way  Had just decided not to buy anything else as I have a new goal watch to get in a few months time, but a couple hundred dollars on something I've been waiting for stock of will be ok..


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

stress8all said:


> Me too, green/green date/cyclops on the way  Had just decided not to buy anything else as I have a new goal watch to get in a few months time, but a couple hundred dollars on something I've been waiting for stock of will be ok..


Is it already sold out? Can you lease share the link where you bought it. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Web site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pakoriv (Nov 23, 2016)

h2connected said:


> Tisell divers are back in stock!! Just got the email and paid in a flash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here! Pulled the trigger as soon as I got the mail.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmmm I received the preorder restock e-mail as well... since I put my name on the list, I purchased the Corgeut black bay blue homage. It was cheap and I thought it would be temporary until the Tisell subs came back in stock. Now I think I'm digging the look of the Corgeut.

Does anyone have any idea how quickly he sold out in the past once restocked? Not sure how much time I have to ponder...


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Is it already sold out? Can you lease share the link where you bought it. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had sent an email a month or two ago requesting to be added onto the wait list. As far as ice read, the website will never show anything other than out of stock because of how many people are waiting. There's an email address you'll need to contact, I believe it was [email protected]. Just ask to be put on the list and tell him which product/s you are interested in.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Stop thinking and start buying


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

Jellytime said:


> View attachment 7201194





NightOwl said:


> Not sure why so many people remove the cyclops. It actually magnifies. I've been enjoying mine.


wouldnt really tell from the above 2 pic, but is the dial of the blue color option sunburst as well? or just plain dark blue?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

philipsony said:


> wouldnt really tell from the above 2 pic, but is the dial of the blue color option sunburst as well? or just plain dark blue?


Dark blue on mine









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone received an invoice from Tisell regarding the restock?

I replied to the restock email 9 hours after I received it (got it at 00:20 local time). I replied with my PayPal account (email) and nothing more like the email instructed. I have yet to receivean invoice. Was I too late or did I not understand the buying instructions?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

glum said:


> Has anyone received an invoice from Tisell regarding the restock?
> 
> I replied to the restock email 9 hours after I received it (got it at 00:20 local time). I replied with my PayPal account (email) and nothing more like the email instructed. I have yet to receivean invoice. Was I too late or did I not understand the buying instructions?


As with all my other Tisell purchases, I received an invoice almost almost immediately after responding to the original in-stock email.

After taking the time difference in South Korea into account, if you haven't received your invoice, I would suggest promptly sending a follow-up email to Tisell. You certainly don't want to wait too long and then be advised the watch is again out of stock.

Good luck.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

That email doesn't work for me. Takes me to a web site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> That email doesn't work for me. Takes me to a web site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The email for Tisell is [email protected]


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

That doesn't work for me. Takes me to a Japanese web site. If I try and email it directly it bounces back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

[email protected] is the correct email address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> That doesn't work for me. Takes me to a Japanese web site. If I try and email it directly it bounces back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Try this email [email protected] . It is the used by Tisell to send my invoice yesterday.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just ordered two more Subs. Black with date and green with date. I'll likely keep the "Tulk" and either gift or sell the black one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

Where are you going to purchase ? I get the old sold out stuff!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

pplateau said:


> Where are you going to purchase ? I get the old sold out stuff!


Read a few posts above and follow the email instructions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

What would definitly tip me over and make me order Tisell Sub is a white dial, just look at this goodness, same movement and Superluminova BGW9


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> What would definitly tip me over and make me order Tisell Sub is a white dial, just look at this goodness, same movement and Superluminova BGW9


I want the white one too, if available from Tisell.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> What would definitly tip me over and make me order Tisell Sub is a white dial, just look at this goodness, same movement and Superluminova BGW9


As soon as Rolex releases a white Sub to engender demand, I have no doubt Tisell will release one as well. ;-)

Until then, we'll just have to suffer horribly with only a choice of three colors. :-d

Even though I own a black (with date) and just ordered a blue (no date), I still want a green. However, I think I'll wait for the green GMT so I can have a little more variety.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

These Tissel watches are pretty sharp looking. I've never heard of them before. I assume with their popularity on here they are a bargain for the price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> These Tissel watches are pretty sharp looking. I've never heard of them before. I assume with their popularity on here they are a bargain for the price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've never handled one myself yet, but I've heard them compared to much more expensive sub homages favourably. Supposedly comparable to $700+ subs, but often more accurate since every tisell is regulated before delivery. Fingers crossed the reputation is well deserved.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I was contacted by them. Hopefully I'll get my order in. Need to start looking for a strap. What's the size? 22?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Lug width is 20mm according to the product page on the Tisell site.


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

pierch said:


> Dark blue on mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam a pity, if only they were sunburst too


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> These Tissel watches are pretty sharp looking. I've never heard of them before. I assume with their popularity on here they are a bargain for the price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, they are a bargain for the price. Probably the best value Sub homage within $250 price range.

I can make this claim because I have quite a few Sub homages in my collection to compare, from the cheap but decent Invicta 8926OB, all the way to the real deal 114060. In fact, I was impressed enough to buy and keep 3 Tisell Sub in my collection.

Only problem you might have, if you decide on getting a Tisell Sub, is the long waiting list.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Really good.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Aaaaaargh.
I don't *need* another (I bought a black GMT earlier in the year and it's lovely) but have just ordered a sub.
I have no date watches and miss having the date, so date is a must.
I was really torn between the colours;
Green was my first thought, but green / green or green / black. But the blue looks lovely too.

Have gone for green / black as tge green / green is a bit too green. Have I made the right choice? Aaaaargh.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

spongefactory said:


> Aaaaaargh.
> I don't *need* another (I bought a black GMT earlier in the year and it's lovely) but have just ordered a sub.
> I have no date watches and miss having the date, so date is a must.
> I was really torn between the colours;
> ...












I'm sure the date version just look as stunning as this babe


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

spongefactory said:


> Aaaaaargh.
> I don't *need* another (I bought a black GMT earlier in the year and it's lovely) but have just ordered a sub.
> I have no date watches and miss having the date, so date is a must.
> I was really torn between the colours;
> ...


I currently own the green / black and just ordered the all green and all black. If you're not happy with the color you can sell that watch here on the forum in about 40 seconds. On the last run I sold my black / black date for more than I paid for it. The quality of these watches is tough to beat for the price paid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone actually tested the waterproofing on these, listed as 200M which for a Seiko or other big brand I'd believe but for a small independent I have less confidence...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

stress8all said:


> Lug width is 20mm according to the product page on the Tisell site.


Yes, 20 mm with a taper. Felt skinny at the clasp, but I've bonded with it now.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Just asked Mr Oh the waterproofing question (is it guaranteed / factory tested) and got this reply;
"Yes, the waterproof test passed."


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

If you've read a fair bit of this thread, you've obviously read the moans about the less than stellar bracelet. It's not really terrible, but it certainly doesn't match the quality of the watch head. You may recall that myself and another user had a screw loosen near the clasp, rendering it unusable unless the screw was tightened up. This happened to me a couple of times and I became concerned and looked for a solution.

After bouncing between WUS, Rolex Forums and Youtube, I did the following steps to turn the watch from mediocre to more than acceptable (my bands actually feels comfortable, clasp has relaxed its stiffness and it's less rattly):

1. Size exactly how you desire it.

2. Unscrew a link to make band removal easier.

3. Remove band - I have a no date and the spring bars are actually bent inside the SELs. Not sure how they will go over time, so I have bought some back-up bars.

4. Separate each removable link and put aside with its matching screw.

5. Soak all the parts in cups of warm/hot water with dish detergent to loosen any factory grit and filings.

6. Scrubbed each part gently with a soft toothbrush in warm water, rinsing each piece with clean water. Went pretty hard on the clasp since it is more susceptible to shavings and dirt, which I could see in the water after careful inspection.

7. I did it again (I had time to burn) and towel dried before leaving the parts to sun dry. Make sure the insides of the links are water free - just blow it out.

8. Reconstruct the bracelet (be careful of the taper). Squirt a drop of Loctite 222 thread locker (This is what they use at Rolex ADs according to several forums) on some non-absorbant card then carefully, using tweezers, put a DROP on the screw thread (only the screw thread or your band will lock up and you'll have to start again). I lined up the links perfectly and checked their alignment with the screw before dipping in Loctite. Work fast before it begins to cure. If you stuff up, acetone, nail polish or a lighter is your friend.

9. Let it sit for 24 hours. This is painful I can assure you.

It's possible some Loctite escaped the thread, but don't panic as it will probably wear away at the moving parts. If it doesn't you'll have to remove the Loctite and do that link again.

Hope this helps. I got the Loctite from my local hardware shop. The bottle is red, but you are after Loctite blue.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

spongefactory said:


> Just asked Mr Oh the waterproofing question (is it guaranteed / factory tested) and got this reply;
> "Yes, the waterproof test passed."


Only two ways to find out. Strap on the rubber... or take it to get it tested. I'll save my SKX for the water.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys, i have the older Tisell sub with miyota 9015 movement but lousy lume. Has anyone contacted Mr Oh to request for an 'upgrade" of the lume?
Cheers!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I swam at Juno beach in Jupiter, FL last month in my Sub with zero ill effects. Nobody is going to actually dive in this watch so for everyday uses the WR is perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Techme said:


> If you've read a fair bit of this thread, you've obviously read the moans about the less than stellar bracelet. It's not really terrible, but it certainly doesn't match the quality of the watch head. You may recall that myself and another user had a screw loosen near the clasp, rendering it unusable unless the screw was tightened up. This happened to me a couple of times and I became concerned and looked for a solution.
> 
> After bouncing between WUS, Rolex Forums and Youtube, I did the following steps to turn the watch from mediocre to more than acceptable (my bands actually feels comfortable, clasp has relaxed its stiffness and it's less rattly):
> 
> ...


Wow, you're meticulous in handling your watches.

I like.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

After waiting so long for the watch, I wasn't going to be beaten by a lousy screw. These screws won't be backing out in a hurry.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I already have a Rolex Submariner 114060, but wanted a fun beater, so I ordered the green no date Marine Diver.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Techme said:


> If you've read a fair bit of this thread, you've obviously read the moans about the less than stellar bracelet. It's not really terrible, but it certainly doesn't match the quality of the watch head. You may recall that myself and another user had a screw loosen near the clasp, rendering it unusable unless the screw was tightened up. This happened to me a couple of times and I became concerned and looked for a solution.
> 
> After bouncing between WUS, Rolex Forums and Youtube, I did the following steps to turn the watch from mediocre to more than acceptable (my bands actually feels comfortable, clasp has relaxed its stiffness and it's less rattly):
> 
> ...


I usually just remove the bracelet and go through a few rounds with an ultrasonic cleaner filled with warm water and dish detergent, and I don't do a full disassembly. I do however use Loctite on the screw threads.

I believe that all the removable links are the same size, so you shouldn't have to worry about the taper.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't get it. The guy replied to me that the watch was in stock and asked for my PayPal account. Never heard back and emailed them twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't had any issues with my bracelet. It was a little squeaky at first but has broken in nicely and I wouldn't trade that glide lock clasp for anything. The instant adjustability when your wrist swells or shrinks is just epic in my opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Is being on an email wait list the only way to get one? I keep going to the site and it shows sold out on all models, I just want to make sure I'm looking in the right place...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

westNE said:


> Is being on an email wait list the only way to get one? I keep going to the site and it shows sold out on all models, I just want to make sure I'm looking in the right place...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes, for all practical purposes.

There are so many people who want the Subs and who are on the waiting list, and with supply so limited, that by the time the wait list is satisfied, all stock is gone and there's no need to update availability on the website.

If you want a Sub, you really need to be on the waiting list. Consider it our little WUS secret. ;-)


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I'm certainly not begging to buy one. Looks like a solid watch but there are too many others out there. Just not sure they responded so quickly the first time and then nothing. Whatever....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hernasco (Dec 23, 2016)

I wasn't on any waiting list and successfully ordered a No. 3 green date Tisell Sub 9015 Wednesday...Tisell emailed me yesterday they are shipping it 12-29 next week. I had never even heard of Tisell watches until I read about them on this website a couple of days ago...I simply emailed them Wed. saying I was ready to buy, they sent me an invoice yesterday, I paid $220 via PayPal, and then they emailed me back it's shipping 12-29-2016.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

They were supposed to send me an invoice. Never did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> They were supposed to send me an invoice. Never did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Confirm that you provided the correct email linked to your Paypal account, and then send a follow-up email.

Tisell, a one man operation, gets swamped whenever new stock of the diver is released. Your lack of a reply might just have been a simple error or mistake.

The watch is worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Hernasco (Dec 23, 2016)

You did send them your correct PayPal email address for Tisell to send you their invoice/funds request? Check your PayPal account to see if they sent invoice/funds request. They sent me an email first saying invoice had been sent to my PayPal account. Tisell will be open in few hours...send them an email if you don't hear from them by tonight.


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

ordered a green/green with date Thursday night EST,after asking for invoice Wednesday. Friday morning informed it is most likely coming 12-29,unlikely to make it by Xmas despite Express Mail Service


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

sfxc60 said:


> ordered a green/green with date Thursday night EST,after asking for invoice Wednesday. Friday morning informed it is most likely coming 12-29,unlikely to make it by Xmas despite Express Mail Service


It is leaving the factory in Korea on 12/29 you won't see that in America until mid January. Been there and done that. I also have two more shipping out on 12/29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mleok said:


> I usually just remove the bracelet and go through a few rounds with an ultrasonic cleaner filled with warm water and dish detergent, and I don't do a full disassembly. I do however use Loctite on the screw threads.
> 
> I believe that all the removable links are the same size, so you shouldn't have to worry about the taper.


Some the links felt a little tighter than others. :think:

An ultrasonic cleaner is on the list. Do you recommend one or should I get one of those cheap ones from eBay?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Techme said:


> Some the links felt a little tighter than others. :think:
> 
> An ultrasonic cleaner is on the list. Do you recommend one or should I get one of those cheap ones from eBay?


What a coincidence. I just bought one this week in the shopping mall for around $55. Haven't tested it yet.








Have a great weekend & Merry Christmas.


----------



## ElRabindra (Dec 22, 2016)

Just purchased a black/black/no-date sub for $220, it will be shipped on 3 Jan,
I ordered via email, very prompt reply so far.

Hoping that the order will be very crisp and as good as the review.


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

drop an email to mr.oh asking if he offer the blue color dial option in sunburst.
i can only hope


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Have you the Link ?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

lechat said:


> Have you the Link ?


English Website: Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Korean Website: Tisell

Email: [email protected]


----------



## JKT1971 (Dec 26, 2016)

Techme said:


> 3. Remove band - I have a no date and the spring bars are actually bent inside the SELs. Not sure how they will go over time, so I have bought some back-up bars.


Is there any difference between the SELs in the date vs. the no date?

Also, I saw the previous batch of no date subs were offered with the 90s5 movement, but the no date I ordered yesterday comes with the 9015 movement. Does anyone know the difference between the two movements?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The bottleneck in the supply of Tisells appears to be the availability of movements. The Miyota 90s5 is a skeletonized movement without date, so it doesn't have the crown stop for the date quickset, whereas the 9015 does.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

I just placed an order for a black no date tisell marine diver. I came across a tisell sub with a curved end rubber strap. Any idea where I could buy one? Attaching a few pics for reference

























Thanks in advance


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

while waiting for the Tisell Hulk diver to arrive, what size caseback opener should I buy on ebay etc? in case I want to have a look at the Miyota movement inside
They seems to sell a set which I have no use of.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

shrayv said:


> I just placed an order for a black no date tisell marine diver. I came across a tisell sub with a curved end rubber strap. Any idea where I could buy one? Attaching a few pics for reference
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10309074&d=1482748101"]
> 
> ...


Seeing that these are my pictures.. I'd chime in..

Rubber B for the Submariner works for the previous non-glidelock era bracelets and lug holes. It costs almost as much as the Tisell and may require violent squeezing for it to fit. For affordable options, find Rubber B substitutes.

Haven't found anything that works for the latest generation of Glidelock era lug holes yet.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just ordered mine yesterday. Mr. Oh was very responsive. Told me it would ship January 5th.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Caltex88 said:


> Just ordered mine yesterday. Mr. Oh was very responsive. Told me it would ship January 5th.


He told me the same when I ordered mine yesterday too.
Chris


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have tried emailing but I keep getting an error like the address does not exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I sent payment on December 20 and it shipped on December 26. According to the tracking it is on a plane which should have already landed in Los Angeles.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I have tried emailing but I keep getting an error like the address does not exist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you certain you're using the correct email address?

Email: [email protected]


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I have tried emailing but I keep getting an error like the address does not exist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably you got the wrong email address, or your DNS server not working properly.


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

Just got my Tisell sub in the mail and after resizing the watch it just feels underwhelming. The entire bracelet just feels off, glidelock glides but doesn't lock. Watch looks fantastic, bracelet is just a no-go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

brodo said:


> Just got my Tisell sub in the mail and after resizing the watch it just feels underwhelming. The entire bracelet just feels off, glidelock glides but doesn't lock. Watch looks fantastic, bracelet is just a no-go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That seems to be the prevailing opinion, great watch, mediocre bracelet. Put it on a NATO or leather NATO and call it a day I say.


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

Caltex88 said:


> That seems to be the prevailing opinion, great watch, mediocre bracelet. Put it on a NATO or leather NATO and call it a day I say.


Yep, I realized the glidelock wasn't working because I took out nearly all the links(small wrists, unfortunately). Put one link back and it works alright.

I'm gonna try it on my strapcode bracelet and see how it goes. The lug holes seem to be in a different position than most watches I'm used to.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

brodo said:


> Just got my Tisell sub in the mail and after resizing the watch it just feels underwhelming. The entire bracelet just feels off, glidelock glides but doesn't lock. Watch looks fantastic, bracelet is just a no-go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally find the bracelet more than acceptable it terms of quality and appearance, and the entire watch package for only $220 delivered is a downright steal. I never expected a Rolex-level bracelet at that price (and good Rolex bracelets are a very recent phenomena).

As another member mentioned, if you really don't like the bracelet, put the watch on a high quality strap like a Colareb or Hirsh, and it will look stunning.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

What are the issues with the bracelet?
It looks to have solid links, is it just poorly finished or is the issue something else? If it is finish it would not be too hard to refinish it.
Chris


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I love the bracelet on mine. My glidelock is smooth and locks with no problems. I have two more in the mail and am fully expecting the same quality as my current model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone have the Hulk green Tisell GMT dive watch listed on the Korean website and care to post some pictures?

I want something a little different for a Tisell green diver (I own the black with date and I am waiting for a blue without date), but although I'm on the waiting list, Mr. Oh advises it probably will not be available for at least a few more months. :-(


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

branford said:


> Does anyone have the Hulk green Tisell GMT dive watch listed on the Korean website and care to post some pictures?
> 
> I want something a little different for a Tisell green diver (I own the black with date and I am waiting for a blue without date), but although I'm on the waiting list, Mr. Oh advises it probably will not be available for at least a few more months. :-(


I have one...cyclops was removed. It didn't do anything anyway. It just sat there like a wart. If it magnified I would have left it. 
A very nice watch with a great bracelet. Not sure why some folks are having trouble with bracelets but mine is perfect. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I have one...cyclops was removed. It didn't do anything anyway. It just sat there like a wart. If it magnified I would have left it.
> A very nice watch with a great bracelet. Not sure why some folks are having trouble with bracelets but mine is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Great watch.

I, too, think the bracelet is fine. A high quality automatic movement, great lume, ceramic bezel, solid glide lock bracelet, etc., for only $220 is incomparable.

However, at least on my black diver, the cyclops definitely magnifies the date. In bright light, it's not always easy to read due to reflections, but overall I believe it works as intended. I didn't order a date complication on my new blue simply because it's unlikely I'll wear the watch often, and changing the date can be a pain.

The GMT doesn't have a Miyota movement like the regular divers. Do you have any complaints (loud, low power reserve, etc.)?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> I would say it is personal preference. The quality is not there when you hold the watch. The lightness of the case makes the watch feel empty. Maybe I am used to weighty case. Let's say if I put the tisell up against my cw trident, the trident beats the tisell in every category. But I gotta admit the tisell is a nice watch for the money.


Actually it weighs a few grams more than a Rolex Submariner So How Much Does It Really Weigh? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum
A Rolex sub is 130g and a Tisell sub is 146g.
Chris


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Cafe Latte said:


> Actually it weighs a few grams more than a Rolex Submariner So How Much Does It Really Weigh? - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum
> A Rolex sub is 130g and a Tisell sub is 146g.
> Chris


That was for a previous generation Submariner, with the hollow midlink bracelet. The 114060 is supposed to be 160g, but it also depends on how many links you remove.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

mleok said:


> That was for a previous generation Submariner, with the hollow midlink bracelet. The 114060 is supposed to be 160g, but it also depends on how many links you remove.


The discussion is missing the forest for the trees. Simply, the Tisell Diver is not some hollow piece of junk by any stretch of the imagination.

More importantly, it's astounding what we're receiving for $220 delivered, both in comparison to the multitudes of other Submariner homages on the market, as well as the genuine Submariner which is nearly _40 times_ the price of the Tisell (and entirely unaffordable to most people).

Is the Tisell equivalent to the real Submariner in all respects? Of course not. Does the Tisell have potential faults or weaknesses? Again, Yes, but then so does the real Submariner. Does the Tisell manage to come sufficiently close to the genuine article at very small fraction of the price? Absolutely.

The only real issue is whether someone is comfortable with such a good homage watch (or any homage at all), and that is an entirely separate discussion from evaluating the quality of the Tisell on its own merits.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

mleok said:


> That was for a previous generation Submariner, with the hollow midlink bracelet. The 114060 is supposed to be 160g, but it also depends on how many links you remove.


I had another google and someone was weighing a new 2016 Rolex sub and it was 154g so only 10g in it and the one that was weighed on the forum may be missing links too. I agree, basically this is a 220 dollar watch, not a 10k Rolex and it should be viewed as such. That said how close does it actually come as a watch, a lot closer than it should for the price paid IMO. The person who said the issue was it was light and felt empty clearly had not handled a real Rolex as they are so close in weight it is not funny, so the weight is correct if you compare the two watches by this parameter.
Chris


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I weighed my 114060 on the scale, with all the spare links, and it comes out to 158.9g, and the weight of each removable link is 3.2g.

When my Tisell No Date Marine Diver arrives, I'll follow up with its weight, making sure that the same number of links is included in the comparison.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I go and weigh some of my watches, just to see what is fuss about. Note that all watches had been sized to my 6.75" wrist.

First up, 40 mm Rolex Submariner 114060.








40 mm Tisell Sub Black v1 no GlideLock. Note that it has an extra link than the next 2 Tisell.








40 mm Tisell Sub Hulk v1 no GlideLock.








40 mm Tisell Sub Kermit v2 no GlideLock.








40 mm Squale 1545 20 ATMOS Classic.








40 mm Ticino Sea Viper with GlideLock.








40 mm Nth Amphion Vintage.








40 mm Nth Amphion Modern.








40 mm Damasko DA37 with hardened bracelet.








To be continue ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Next ...

42 mm Steinhart OVM.








42 mm Amarar Arctic Patrol.








42 mm Seiko SKX009 on stock jubilee bracelet.








42 mm Seiko SRP313 Monster Vampire.








42 mm Deaumar Ensign.








42 mm Obris Morgan Explorer II








42 mm Aevig Huldra Blue








42 mm Borealis Estoril Black on StrapCode SKX023 oyster style bracelet.








42 mm Borealis Estoril Blue on StrapCode straight end links Endmil bracelet.








Lastly, 47 mm Orient M-Force Beast.








So, can we conclude anything from my data?

Nope, I really don't see what is fuss about weight of your watches, except if you like heavier watches, please go ahead to buy a bigger case.

Anyway, HAPPY 2017 NEW YEAR!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Next ...


That's a lot of submariner homage, is there any thread where you show your whole sub homage collection ? :-!:-!

I'm Singaporean too


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> That's a lot of submariner homage, is there any thread where you show your whole sub homage collection ? :-!:-!
> 
> I'm Singaporean too


Cool. It's nice to see someone from our country once in while.

Unfortunately, no. I don't have a thread of my Sub homage, yet.

But you will see me more active at BSHT thread, now part 18. We tend to share our Sub homage every now and then. You will see all sorts of Sub homage there.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Cool. It's nice to see someone from our country once in while.
> 
> Unfortunately, no. I don't have a thread of my Sub homage, yet.
> 
> But you will see me more active at BSHT thread, now part 18. We tend to share our Sub homage every now and then. You will see all sorts of Sub homage there.


Yes I have been following it since part 3 iirc. Bought and flipped quite a handful of Sub homages. Judging by the number of sub homages you owned, I was hoping I could pry a couple away from you haha :-d:-d:-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Yes I have been following it since part 3 iirc. Bought and flipped quite a handful of Sub homages. Judging by the number of sub homages you owned, I was hoping I could pry a couple away from you haha :-d:-d:-d


No problem. Just check my profile, the whole collection list is there.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No problem. Just check my profile, the whole collection list is there.


Thanks Nice collection there ! :-!:-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Thanks Nice collection there ! :-!:-!


Thanks. Have a great day!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks. Have a great day!


Singaporean checking in too!


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if one can buy a bezel insert from Tisell? I have a Black no date on the way and I would like to buy a green bezel insert in order for me to rotate between the two. 

That brings me to my second question. Are the bezels exchangeable? Has anyone tried to take the bezel off?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Singaporean checking in too!


Awesome. And great day to you too!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Awesome. And great day to you too!


By the way, do any of you know of any watch GTG in Singapore. I missed one of the Seiko Club GTG last year :--(


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> By the way, do any of you know of any watch GTG in Singapore. I missed one of the Seiko Club GTG last year :--(


Nope. I didn't know any. If there is any you know, do pm me to let me know.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Marctan said:


> By the way, do any of you know of any watch GTG in Singapore. I missed one of the Seiko Club GTG last year :--(


No clue! Will like to participate in such events tho


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

My Hulk arrived today. Blown away by the quality of it for so little money. The glidelock clasp is great, no bad finishing or machining anywhere, everything about it is fantastic quality. The only negative is that the crown feels quite flimsy when it's unscrewed, as though it's barely connected internally.. Not sure if that's normal or just my one. It winds just fine, just feels like it's not quite there compared to other mechanical watches I have, even cheap ones. Otherwise, since I only have a 6.75" wrist, I had to remove every single removable link to make it sit properly with the glidelock about one notch from completely tight, so I'd say 6.5" is the absolute smallest wrist it will fit unless you're inclined to wear your watches so loosely that it rattles around.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

stress8all said:


> My Hulk arrived today. Blown away by the quality of it for so little money. The glidelock clasp is great, no bad finishing or machining anywhere, everything about it is fantastic quality. The only negative is that the crown feels quite flimsy when it's unscrewed, as though it's barely connected internally.. Not sure if that's normal or just my one. It winds just fine, just feels like it's not quite there compared to other mechanical watches I have, even cheap ones. Otherwise, since I only have a 6.75" wrist, I had to remove every single removable link to make it sit properly with the glidelock about one notch from completely tight, so I'd say 6.5" is the absolute smallest wrist it will fit unless you're inclined to wear your watches so loosely that it rattles around.


I have a 6.25" wrists, I removed 4 links, and my diver fits just fine with a few link lengths worth of room that I can still tighten in the clasp.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Ah yes, silly me. I hadn't adjusted the glidelock to the outermost position before removing links, so there is still another link left to remove if need be. Perhaps a 6" wrist minimum then, which makes a bit more sense.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

stress8all said:


> Ah yes, silly me. I hadn't adjusted the glidelock to the outermost position before removing links, so there is still another link left to remove if need be. Perhaps a 6" wrist minimum then, which makes a bit more sense.


You should always leave a link inside the Glidelock clasp, since that allows you to expand the fit if your wrists swell.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh yes, also.. It was 8 days from Korea to my door in Brisbane, QLD Australia. That includes 2 weekend days and a public holiday where our post doesn't run. No complaints from me in that area either. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

just received mine as well. wonderful watch but didnt come with any pouch unfortunately, just a watch shaped foam


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nope. I didn't know any. If there is any you know, do pm me to let me know.





CharlieSanders said:


> No clue! Will like to participate in such events tho


Maybe can start our our own version of Red Bar Crew and call it Red Dot Crew ~ :-!:-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Maybe can start our our own version of Red Bar Crew and call it Red Dot Crew ~ :-!:-!


Great idea!


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

mine is sitting in customs at LAX.....waiting patiently for it to arrive


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jeffers0n said:


> mine is sitting in customs at LAX.....waiting patiently for it to arrive


Same here, except for the patiently part...


----------



## nmrch (Sep 18, 2015)

my first post here! 

I just ordered the Tisell sub after a lot of research, got the blue dial/black bezel version with no date, it will be shipped mid January. Have only recently gotten into watches so it will be my second ever watch. My first one was the Rodina bauhaus which i like okay the but winding mechanism is practically broken, i'll probably be sending it in for repair. Hope my second experience is a much better one!


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

Just arrived. It's a solid watch for the money. Case is great. Hard to fit on NATO like others have said because the spring bars are so close. But it's certainly pleasant on the eyes and easy on the wrist


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Just arrived


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am really torn between the all green and green / black. I've had the green black for awhile and think I still prefer it but that green dial just glimmers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Houls said:


> I am really torn between the all green and green / black. I've had the green black for awhile and think I still prefer it but that green dial just glimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I have the same 3 different colour Tisell as yours. Only difference is the my black dial green bezel is the no date model. 

I'm curious to know anyone else has 3 or more Tisell Sub?


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

b-)Shipped 29 Dec,arrived Jan 4 without having to pay tax/duty.Compared to Invicta 8926OB, the Tisell Hulk Watch is smoother than the Invicta 8926OB with less sharp edges,caseback less thick and lumes brighter in the dark.No box though,just foam with cut out to fit watch but watch slided anyway,ie not where cutout was made.But there is enough soft foam to protect watch.Date on watch was 31th when it arrived on the 4th thus most likely watch moved intermittently in the many days since shipment on 29th
Removed 3 links to fit wrist.
All in all satisfied with the quality considering just $220 paid.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

nmrch said:


> my first post here!
> 
> I just ordered the Tisell sub after a lot of research, got the blue dial/black bezel version with no date...


I have one from the summer batch:









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Has anybody else noticed the text that says '660ft =200m' has no space after the equals sign, so it's ever so slightly unbalanced? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Good pickup, perhaps send Mr Oh and short note for correction on future models!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Too small for my old eyes to notice.

Anyway, even with my reading glasses on, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ahh, that all green Tulk beckons, I have a watch scheduled for April (long story, returned my all black date with cyclops as I ordered without cyclops, so Tissel will reship when I get back to Oz) which was supposed to be an all black date without cylclops. However I have a number of all black divers and no green. I really like the colours on that all green, so will change my order to the all green date no cyclops. Now to convince Steinhart to do the Ocean 1 Bronze green with a green dial...... methinks that would be stunning!



Houls said:


> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 10409786


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey, is the build quality, fit and finish comparable to Steinhart? Or is the Steinhart superior?


spongefactory said:


> I have the GMT Tisell and a Steinhart OVM, what do you want to know?
> 
> Quality on both is really nice, I'd trust the waterproofing on the Steinhart over the Tisell. The bracelet (clasp particularly) is nicer on the Tisell (albeit narrower as the strap tapers).


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

No Steinharts to compare with. But the Tulk is excellently built for its price point.

U have to be crazy enuff to throw away 1 Tulk per week for an entire year before it gets more expensive than the R Hulk.


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

Tovarisch said:


> View attachment 10136538


Nice strap. Could you share the link please?

Cheers


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

shrayv said:


> Nice strap. Could you share the link please?


Simple Handmade Italian Leather from WatchGecko. Very stiff, even after it's been broken in, but it fits my wrist nicely and it's more comfortable than one would imagine.

I also love this vanilla-sented rubber strap from Bonetto Cinturini (also purchased from WatchGecko). Very nice matte black texture, and probably the most comfortable strap I own:


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I just got my Tisell sub today and promptly tried to change the clasp on the bracelet. The new one just barely fit, but now it won't come off for some re-sizing! I broke the shaft of my screwdriver trying to get it off 

So, what is the best replacement bracelet for this watch? Or should I just ask Tisell if I can purchase a replacement?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

How does Tisell compare to Davosa in Quality? I have Ternos Pro that I love but I am also considering the same no date black Tisell so I am trying to get a feel for the quality in comparison to something I have.
Thanks, very nice trio here!!!



cirdec said:


> Lume comparison between my davosa, subc n tisell on the right.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Just buy one. If it doesn't meet the standards you're after sell it. It will sell in under an hour on the forums. They are much sought after. There is no way to handle one before purchasing so you have to take the leap of faith and buy one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Houls said:


> Just buy one. If it doesn't meet the standards you're after sell it. It will sell in under an hour on the forums. They are much sought after. There is no way to handle one before purchasing so you have to take the leap of faith and buy one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. You are right. I am overthinking it. I do this when I am stuck between two pieces, but in the end I get both of them anyway, still figuring out how to hit the breaks on buying one watch after another. I guess it helps I wear them all, right 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How does Tisell compare to Davosa in Quality? I have Ternos Pro that I love but I am also considering the same no date black Tisell so I am trying to get a feel for the quality in comparison to something I have.
> Thanks, very nice trio here!!!


My Davosa is better in terms of quality but not by much. My Davosa at twice the price (Used, $420 vs New, $220) is not worth the extra money for the better quality you get. I have now ordered my fourth Tisell diver! They are incredible! Best value I have ever gotten in a watch.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok, I managed to fix my bracelet! New question. Does anyone have any tips for re-attaching these? It is the most difficult to re-attach bracelet I have ever encountered.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

haejuk said:


> Ok, I managed to fix my bracelet! New question. Does anyone have any tips for re-attaching these? It is the most difficult to re-attach bracelet I have ever encountered.


I also encountered this issue. Very difficult to reinstall. I won't remove it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Houls said:


> I also encountered this issue. Very difficult to reinstall. I won't remove it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





haejuk said:


> Ok, I managed to fix my bracelet! New question. Does anyone have any tips for re-attaching these? It is the most difficult to re-attach bracelet I have ever encountered.


I think you should invest in one of those. I got sometime ago for 80$









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of a coin-edge bezel that will fit the Tisell sub?


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> I think you should invest in one of those. I got sometime ago for 80$


I received a set of these a few days ago. Totally worth the money. Haven't felt the inclination to remove the bracelet on the tisell yet, but I'd imagine it would help a lot.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

So I went through the entire thread, contacted Mr. Oh, received a response right away, sent my paypal email, received invoice right away and paid right away for a black no date.
It will ship out 1/16. Very Excited...
Very thankful for this tread and for all the info.
If anyone would like to buy the bracelet that comes with it let me know and tell me how much would you pay for it...
I will probably take it off right away and never use it but depending on how much I can get for it I will see if its even worth selling it.
Ordering some curved spring bars too just in case I need them for a NATO


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Does anyone have a link for a tool to remove the watch back on the Tisell as my regular tool wont remove it for sure? Hopefully it wont need adjusting, but I like to be able to get into all my watches.
Chris


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Just got mine yesterday. One of the links was bend and the lume pip was off center.

Snap some pictures to Him, his response? He insisted that the lume pip is centered and told me if I'm not happy with it, return it.

Didnt offer any kind of rectification.

Basically, if you received a bad piece, he is telling you to F off or return it if you're not happy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Pictures as prove. Not happy? Return it.
Stay away

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

T-Rekt said:


> Pictures as prove. Not happy? Return it.
> Stay away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just me, but considering the price I would have reapplied the lume dot and replaced the link. If it was not scratched and it was accurate, not worth returning the watch IMO. Scratched crystal or similar yes return.
Chris


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

T-Rekt said:


> Pictures as prove. Not happy? Return it.
> Stay away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't really mind the link. But the lume pip is really horrible! It will drive me insane. If I were you I would return it.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

is the lume pip just glued on?
did he offer to send another bezel with a centered lume pip?


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

sfxc60 said:


> is the lume pip just glued on?
> did he offer to send another bezel with a centered lume pip?


Nope, he blamed it on viewing angles. I see it as a lack of responsibility. I can ignore the bracelet, but not the lume pip

He said he checked the quality before sending, if i don't like it, pay the shipping and return it.

Sounds pretty arrogant to me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Just me, but considering the price I would have reapplied the lume dot and replaced the link. If it was not scratched and it was accurate, not worth returning the watch IMO. Scratched crystal or similar yes return.
> Chris


That link can't be remove. I'm keeping it. Probably order another Ceramic bezel from ebay and replace it. Do Rolex aftermarket ceramic bezel insert fits?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I think you should invest in one of those. I got sometime ago for 80$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What should I be searching for to find one of those? I have tried for a total of 2 hours with a normal springbar tool and I can only get one side of either springbar in.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

haejuk said:


> What should I be searching for to find one of those? I have tried for a total of 2 hours with a normal springbar tool and I can only get one side of either springbar in.


I got it a couple of years ago from the bay, but I couldn't find it now.
But ofrei carry it for the same price. Check them out

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> Pictures as prove. Not happy? Return it.
> Stay away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My SKX came with bezel insert off center and lume pip way of center in the triangle. Also chapter ring does not allign. Long Island Watches told me to take of the bezel and file the stopper thing and ignored the other two things telling me Seiko does not consider that an issue. I learned to live with it until I swapped the bezel insert myself. Hope that makes you feel better. Skx costa the same as this with lower specs...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Is this someone actually plunged into apnea with this watch? Thanks


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Then I would be grabbing the link with pliers (protect the link with cloth) and gently straighten in location. It looks from the pic your link is slightly down do it should be quite easy to fix. Saying that if it was put together it can be taken apart.. The lume dot should be possible to remove though and reapply.
I agree though it is disappointing that it is not all as it should be, but if you like the watch otherwise it is an option.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone removed the dot and reapplied it? I had a google and it seems a lot of watches of various brands arrive with this issue. It is not something I have personally had a go at so I cant advise on the best method.
Chris


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

haejuk said:


> What should I be searching for to find one of those? I have tried for a total of 2 hours with a normal springbar tool and I can only get one side of either springbar in.


Failing Ofrei, I got a set from esslinger. Worked out to about 150aud including international shipping.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Just sized the bracelet on my "Tulk" no issues. Lume pip and bracelet are spot on. That green dial....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry for the lame questions - 

These are 40mm, yes? How does one buy? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

anybody with a picture of the Miyota movement inside the diver caseback ?
Thanks

only found this online from a vietnam reviewer:
https://www.handheld.com.vn/threads/tisell-marine-diver-a-submariner-homage-from-korea.366246/


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just received my tracking number!!!!! excited!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Sorry for the lame questions -
> 
> These are 40mm, yes? How does one buy?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes they are 40mm. To order, email [email protected]. Tell him which colour you want, date or no date, and give him a PayPal address to send an invoice to. If he has stock he will send an invoice, if he is out of stock he will reply telling you that you have been added to the wait list.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

So, i asked him nicely to send me a new ceramic insert and i even send him another picture of a Tisell sub with the lume pip applied nicely.

His reply?

"I'm sorry to disappoint you, but If you make a perfect watch, you should get a sale price of $ 300 or more.
If you do not refer to the selling price, and your standard is required by me, I will not sell you a watch.



​I hate to argue with you anymore.
Do you want to buy? Would you like a refund?"

He sound pretty arrogant to me and continue to ignore the poorly done pip. Basically what i understand from his reply is, if i want a nice watch, i should buy something that cost more.

What do you guys think?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

The truth hurts but he got a point there.
It pure luck (or the lack thereof in other cases) that one got a perfectly aligned, lumed, dial, case, bezel, bracelet and all from something this cheap coming out of a factory in China.

I'm sure someone out there will buy this exact same watch, imperfections and all, when this gets sold out again.

Tisell is not known for Rolex quality. It's known for making nice watches at an affordable, almost irresistible price point.

Take a chill pill and enjoy your very unique watch instead of fuming and all. That's the best advice I can think of.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

sfxc60 said:


> anybody with a picture of the Miyota movement inside the diver caseback ?
> Thanks
> 
> only found this online from a vietnam reviewer:
> https://www.handheld.com.vn/threads/tisell-marine-diver-a-submariner-homage-from-korea.366246/


That is a miyota 8215. I guess this is an earlier generation version seeing that the lume is green. Nice to see also it does not use cheap plastic movement holder & used metal holder. seals are present too.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

That's not cool on his part and I'm surprised of his reaction. Can't you just ask for a refund and then maybe order a new watch after you've been reimbursed?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dynamo23 said:


> The truth hurts but he got a point there.
> It pure luck (or the lack thereof in other cases) that one got a perfectly aligned, lumed, dial, case, bezel, bracelet and all from something this cheap coming out of a factory in China.
> 
> I'm sure someone out there will buy this exact same watch, imperfections and all, when this gets sold out again.
> ...


I'm sorry but I'll have to disagree with you. Customer service is Customer service.... for example, Tiger concept, which should be of lower grade, William the owner will walk extra miles to make his customers happy.
He will replace products, pieces and will send extras just to make everyone happy. That's what I call customer service and for a 100$ watch.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> So, i asked him nicely to send me a new ceramic insert and i even send him another picture of a Tisell sub with the lume pip applied nicely.
> 
> His reply?
> 
> ...


Why are you stressing out? Just return it and get a refund. He already offered it to you and it seems he will cover shipping.
I had great experience with him the other day I ordered for the first time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Why are you stressing out? Just return it and get a refund. He already offered it to you and it seems he will cover shipping.
> I had great experience with him the other day I ordered for the first time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nope, he never offered to pay for shipping, i wish to keep the watch.

Imagine receiving your watch and both the link and lume pip have issues.

I can overlook the bracelet, not the lume pip.

And from the way that he responded, I'm not happy at all. Your experience with him is solely just between the both of you.

You may have a great experience, but i did not. If everyone ignore this, he will continue to do this.

I'm disappointed at how he handled my feedback. I had no choice but to raise the case up to Paypal and request for a partial refund.

Note that, up till now, after all the email exchangen he never did once admitted to the defect. This is irresponsible, seems like he wouldn't provide any assurance to his watch.

Who knows? He might take back the watch, do some polishing if needed and send it out to another interested buyer.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

dynamo23 said:


> The truth hurts but he got a point there.
> It pure luck (or the lack thereof in other cases) that one got a perfectly aligned, lumed, dial, case, bezel, bracelet and all from something this cheap coming out of a factory in China.
> 
> I'm sure someone out there will buy this exact same watch, imperfections and all, when this gets sold out again.
> ...


Nobody expect Rolex's quality, but decent enough.

If a $80 dollars watch can get the lume pip right, i don't see why a $220 watch couldn't.

Seems to me he just wanna make some cash, when .... happens, he pushes all responsibilities and simply ask you to send it back.

For that, i think people should avoid Tisell.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> Nope, he never offered to pay for shipping, i wish to keep the watch.
> 
> Imagine receiving your watch and both the link and lume pip have issues.
> 
> ...


What's your complaint to PayPal? Tisell already offered to accept the return of the watch and issue you a refund.

If you're not happy, return the watch, and don't deal with Tisell again.

Your experience is certainly unfortunate, but still appears to be an aberration.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> Nobody expect Rolex's quality, but decent enough.
> 
> If a $80 dollars watch can get the lume pip right, i don't see why a $220 watch couldn't.
> 
> ...


You are definitely entitled to your opinion, but your experience is unlike almost everyone else here.

I own multiple Tisell watches, as do many other members, and they are all of excellent quality and value. There's a reason why he has waiting lists for all his popular models.

As with any company, luxury or otherwise, there will be defective watches. You don't like you watch for whatever reason, and Tisell offered to accept a return and refund you money. I don't know what else you should expect. I understand you might be frustrated, particularly since most of us are posting about how we love our new watches, but a defective watch is not a personal insult and does not warrant moral indignation. It is an inevitability of manufacturing. Return the watch, get you money back, and spend it on a Tiger, Parnis, Seiko or any other brand you believe satisfies your minimum standards of quality and customer service.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow i can't believe that there are so many idiots defending Tisell just because some of you received a good piece.

When someone like me, received a bad one, you guys are basically telling me to suck it up and accept it despite Tisell arrogant replies towards me.

Tell you what, I'm keeping the watch, i do like it. But i will still provide PP with all the proves and get my partial refund back from Tisell. 

I do own watches ranging from budget to luxury. And this is the first time, such things happened. I don't care how much a product cost. You start a business, you jolly well deliver your goods.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> Wow i can't believe that there are so many idiots defending Tisell just because some of you received a good piece.
> 
> When someone like me, received a bad one, you guys are basically telling me to suck it up and accept it despite Tisell arrogant replies towards me.
> 
> ...


We're not defending Tisell because we received a good watch, but because he offered to accept a return and refund your money.

Defective watches will happen regardless of brand or price. Tisell is willing to give you back your money. There's nothing else to be done.

If you don't like Tisell's tone or believe you are entitled to additional relief, the proper response is to not do business with Tisell again. Your repeated complaints that Tisell hasn't treated you nicely, an experience markedly different from everyone else, at this point is just beating a dead horse. That is the "idiocy" in your transaction.

Moreover, if the watch is as defective as you claim, why would you keep it? Return it and get a full refund, as has already been offered to you. It's beginning to sound like you're trying to negotiate for a lower price and/or your expectations for a $220 homage watch were completely unrealistic, also as has been suggested to you.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok bro, why are you calling us idiots??? We are trying to help you out. If you are talking to us like that and rushed to raise a dispute you were probably worse when directing your concerns to Tisell. You r just going to ruin it for everyone else here...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

T-Rekt said:


> Pictures as prove. Not happy? Return it.
> Stay away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think that he probably has delt with this issue quite a bit and he finds that the bezel pip isn't a problem. If yours is truly not centered you should photograph it at different angles and different lighting to illustrate your point. For example here is my modified Parnis...








I was able to recreate the off center pip just by taking a photo straight on with my light source to one side. Now when I use the flash look what happens...









The pip is now centered.

But if you take pics from different angles and the problem still shows it's self he would probably do something for you. Now he has already offered a refund if you send the watch back. I don't know of a better solution to your problem. But if you can illustrate that the pip is in fact off he may pay your shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

more photos seems to be in order."i look at life from both sides now"


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

sfxc60 said:


> more photos seems to be in order


At this point, why?

No one is really arguing about whether the watch is truly defective. The salient point is that the earlier poster is not happy with his watch. He doesn't need to convince us and he's well beyond that point with Tisell. The company has already offered to accept a return of the watch and provide a full refund. What else should Tisell do?

It seems that the poster now wants to both keep the watch, despite defects he considers intolerable, as well as get a sizable refund. He essentially wants to have his cake and eat it to, and it leads me to doubt the sincerity of his claims and good faith in his dealings with Tisell.

If the watch is indeed defective, the poster should return it, get his money back, spend it elsewhere however he likes, and just don't do business with Tisell again.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

branford said:


> At this point, why?
> 
> No one is really arguing about whether the watch is truly defective. The salient point is that the earlier poster is not happy with his watch. He doesn't need to convince us and he's well beyond that point with Tisell. The company has already offered to accept a return of the watch and provide a full refund. What else should Tisell do?
> 
> ...


You're a joke. I requested for a replacement insert from Tisell nicely but he choose to reply in such f up manner.

Like i said, i like the watch, i intend to obtain a partial refund and buy a bezel insert from ebay to replace it.

Fyi, Tisell is asking me to pay my own shipping back to him when his product failed to deliver.

Defend Tisell all you want.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Yea, you guys recieved a good piece and are singing praises of Tisell while ignoring those who gotten a bad one. And you guys seem to enjoyed his ...... customer service?

I do hope you guys receive a ...... one next time. I'm outta here. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> I do hope you guys receive a ...... one next time. I'm outta here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You aren't the first and won't be the last who gets a defective watch, from any brand. Most here would look at a $220 watch with a <1mm inaccuracy in lume pip as unfortunate but not unreasonable. It's a cheap watch and as such you can expect minor issues occasionally.

That being said, his reply is not promising. I'd imagine a new insert and postage to you would be cheap, so I don't know why he is so defensive. Not great customer service obviously, even if the issue is a minor one to start with.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> Yea, you guys recieved a good piece and are singing praises of Tisell while ignoring those who gotten a bad one. And you guys seem to enjoyed his ...... customer service?
> 
> I do hope you guys receive a ...... one next time. I'm outta here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Most of us have faced defective watches or bad customer service problems (including watches and accessories that never arrive). In fact, the more you order, the greater your chances of this happening. It's not the end of the world. Many of us have wished for something as simple and complete as a quick offer of a full refund for a return. Additionally, when ordering from overseas, we also realize that sometimes there's a risk that in the event of a return or repair, we may have to eat the shipping costs. It's an assumed risk in our little hobby.

You have not articulated any real promises or warranties actually broken by Tisell, and the immediate offer of a full refund is the most one can ask for to resolve a dispute. Quite frankly, your purported solution of getting a refund, partial or otherwise, and keeping the watch (which Tisell does not appear to believe is damaged or defective) to effect your own repairs, is unrealistic and certainly not required of any merchant.

Despite you tone and anger that people disagree with your perceived overreaction, I'm still truly sorry the watch does not meet your expectations. Your experience is quite different from dozens of members and other satisfied customers, many of whom happily own multiple Tisell watches. However, if you are indeed dissatisfied, just return the darn watch, get you money back, and don't do business with Tisell again. It might also be prudent to totally avoid small and overseas merchants as the risks are always greater. Stick with companies you know and trust. You mentioned that you like the customer service at Tiger. I've not had the pleasure of owning any of their watches, but have generally heard good things. They have a number of diver homages you should enjoy.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I like Vostok watches, I buy them knowing if there is something wrong due to the cost and time of postage it will be cheaper just to right it off as a loss or try and fix it myself. I bought a strap from China just the other day which was faulty and too short too, but no point returning it is is not worth it. I did say to the guy with the issues to try and bend the link back it really should not be difficult and pip may be removable to reapply in the correct place, I am sure others can advise. Nobody is singing the praise of the Tisell and leaving this guy out to dry we have made suggestions for possible fixes. I too would be disappointed if it was my watch, but I really doubt I would return it, but I would attempt to fix it the strap for sure. The pip I could probably live with, annoying as it is.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Re Tisell deliveries to Aus anyone know if the tracking works all the way? My tracking stopped at " Arrival at inward office of exchange" a few days ago. I really doubt my watch is still in jail in customs, I hope at least anyway. This has happened before from other countries too, Russia for example the tracking stops the moment it leaves Russian soil. I was though surprised it got checked into customs at all and not out, very odd.
What are your thoughts those who have ordered in Aus before?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm in Brisbane. My tracking stopped when it reached Sydney, then updated after delivery. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

stress8all said:


> I'm in Brisbane. My tracking stopped when it reached Sydney, then updated after delivery.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Cheers, maybe mine is not still in jail then 
Chris


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh dear. Mine is generally ok. Love it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Re Tisell deliveries to Aus anyone know if the tracking works all the way? My tracking stopped at " Arrival at inward office of exchange" a few days ago. I really doubt my watch is still in jail in customs, I hope at least anyway. This has happened before from other countries too, Russia for example the tracking stops the moment it leaves Russian soil. I was though surprised it got checked into customs at all and not out, very odd.
> What are your thoughts those who have ordered in Aus before?
> Cheers
> Chris


My tracking said this. It sat for about four days I recall. I never get much tracking info once the package has landed in Oz and been processed. Packages usually pop up 4-5 days later (on the Goldy). No idea why they take so long.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Tracking for both my packages stopped upon departure from Korea, and then resumed when the packages entered my country (France). First one took two weeks, second one took a little over one week.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Buying from Tisell is a leap of faith. You are buying a watch that you can't handle until you see it in the flesh from someplace you can't visit on the other side of the world to most people. It arrives ( eventually) in a plain box in a piece of foam. The vast majority of people seem to be very happy but there is the odd horror story now and then. I was lucky, I got the Tulk which is accurate to 2 to 3 seconds a day when I wear it. I bought a new Rolex DateJust ii from an AD last August and a few weeks later I noticed that the top of the S in Superlative had broken off. Back to the AD and new watch to me without question. That's the benefit of dealing with an AD. 
Has anyone returned a faulty watch to Tisell and had it replaced or refunded?
Buying from Tisell is a bit of a gamble, you might get a poorly worded reply and you might get no reply at all, you might get a tracking number that will suddenly disappear halfway on its journey to you. When the watch arrives you might be one of the 95% + that are delighted with their watch. However you might be unlucky enough to get a faulty one and that's when the whole transaction turns sour. 
If you have any doubts before pulling the trigger, keep your money, add some more to it and buy something from an AD or some reputable on-line site. But if you are willing to take the slight risk with your $200 your reward will hopefully be in the 95%+ happy customers.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

This is soooooo cool! I can't believe my watch is on a COMMERCIAL flight. Was refreshing the tracking info and this came up!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, maybe just me, but judging from the way this member who voiced his dissatisfaction of Tisell CS for the past few pages, I'm a bit doubtful that he is even "polite" enough to Tisell in the first place.

Anyway, all I can say is this, dealing with micro-brands in Asia can be a bit frustrating because English is not their main communication language and misunderstanding can easily occur. Sometimes, they just replied as short as possible, which some might think that it is bad CS.

For the bracelet, nothing much can done. Maybe some higher quality bracelet from StrapCode will solve the problem, if he don't mind the straight end links.

For the ceramic bezel insert, one of the solution I had seen in other WUS threads is to use hairdryer to heat it up, so that the glue or double side tape holding the bezel insert, can be soften up, and shift it slightly to align it up.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Mine should be coming in the mail any day now via USPS. Does anyone know if Tisell sends with signature required when it's routed to USPS? I'm unlikely to be home when mail is delivered, so I would hate to have to go down to the post office.


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> This is soooooo cool! I can't believe my watch is on a COMMERCIAL flight. Was refreshing the tracking info and this came up!
> 
> View attachment 10468098


yup,mine too went on Asiana to Honululu,then disappeared until 1 day before delivery supposedly(posted online and trackable only however on day of delivery) and then delivered. Star Alliance! SIN YYZ OZ


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

Tovarisch said:


> Simple Handmade Italian Leather from WatchGecko. Very stiff, even after it's been broken in, but it fits my wrist nicely and it's more comfortable than one would imagine.
> 
> I also love this vanilla-sented rubber strap from Bonetto Cinturini (also purchased from WatchGecko). Very nice matte black texture, and probably the most comfortable strap I own:
> 
> View attachment 10436474


Hi. Could you let me know the color of the strap? Is it the light brown one?

Thanks


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

T-Rekt said:


> You're a joke. I requested for a replacement insert from Tisell nicely but he choose to reply in such f up manner.
> 
> Like i said, i like the watch, i intend to obtain a partial refund and buy a bezel insert from ebay to replace it.
> 
> ...


No way should any company send a replacement insert without an agreement on the replacement method. If you mess it up then where is Tisell at? Out even more time and money. As a small business they offered a refund rather than a repair so take it or leave it. If you want luxury repair services, buy at that price point and respect the smaller companies that did right by you by offering a refund but can't waste time on full service.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

accidentalsuccess said:


> No way should any company send a replacement insert without an agreement on the replacement method. If you mess it up then where is Tisell at? Out even more time and money. As a small business they offered a refund rather than a repair so take it or leave it. If you want luxury repair services, buy at that price point and respect the smaller companies that did right by you by offering a refund but can't waste time on full service.


Another thing to note is that anyone who is capable of replacing a ceramic bezel insert is capable of removing and reseating a luminous pip.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

shrayv said:


> Hi. Could you let me know the color of the strap? Is it the light brown one?
> 
> Thanks


It is indeed.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

I already own a Pilot thanks to finding this forum and my Sub (Black on Black) No date arrived today, well it is in fact a 70th birthday present for my dad. Really wish I had purchased 2, stunning value for money.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

FYI I just listed my "Tulk" for sale in the sales thread. It is a redundant piece for me. I really just prefer my "Kermit" version and don't want to keep two I guess.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> So I went through the entire thread, contacted Mr. Oh, received a response right away, sent my paypal email, received invoice right away and paid right away for a black no date.
> It will ship out 1/16. Very Excited...
> Very thankful for this tread and for all the info.
> If anyone would like to buy the bracelet that comes with it let me know and tell me how much would you pay for it...
> ...


I'm interested in that bracelet. PM me and we can chat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is my Kermit on a black Hadley Roma strap. That combo looks hot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I think you should invest in one of those. I got sometime ago for 80$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update on my bracelet situation: solved!

Firstly, the tool above from ofrei is now about $170. I couldn't even really justify it for $80 since this watch is the only one I have ever had that I couldn't re-attach the bracelet. I decided to email Tisell and ask if they use any special tool to attach the bracelets. I got a reply saying that they just use a 1.4mm screwdriver! I got out my 1.4mm (0.05 in) screwdriver and in about 10 minutes I had my bracelet re-attached! The trick is that the second side of the spring bar won't "spring" into place once it gets into the hole. You have to put the screwdriver on the shoulder and push it into the hole all the way.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Good to hear you got it sorted. FYI, the tool I have which looks identical is $89usd at Esslinger so if you find you struggle with any bracelets down the track, at least it's not as expensive as Ofrei. May become worth the money, who knows. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

haejuk said:


> ... push it into the hole all the way.


TWSS.

Sorry, couldn't help it. I pick up too much from another thread.


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

I received my watch today and I have to agree to almost all the other members here- the quality and the feel is amazing for 220$ watch (+17eur in customs). Also cyclop functions surprisingly well. I had Alpha Sub previously but they are not even worth to mention here- completely different league.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, maybe just me, but judging from the way this member who voiced his dissatisfaction of Tisell CS for the past few pages, I'm a bit doubtful that he is even "polite" enough to Tisell in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, all I can say is this, dealing with micro-brands in Asia can be a bit frustrating because English is not their main communication language and misunderstanding can easily occur. Sometimes, they just replied as short as possible, which some might think that it is bad CS.


I think there is likely to be lot of truth in this. I don't like to speculate in the absence of the full facts - but I'm going to...

From the tone of the posters responses, I get the feeling that their chosen way of interacting with Tisell and Mr Oh may not have been in exactly "problem resolving mode" or have been particularly patient to reach an agreeable solution, and Tisell may have responded in kind. Perhaps Tisell just as equally feels that here is is a customer they'd really rather not have, and so have just offered a refund and moved on..? (The "cut your losses" approach to customer service - not ideal, but sometimes you just have to...) In all my interactions with Mr Oh and Tisell, I've found their communications to exceptionally good, and needing very little allowance to be given for the fact that English is almost certainly not his first language. Similarly, other posters on here have also reported very satisfactory interactions and outcomes from Tisell in resolving the occasional issues they've encountered in the process of ordering and owning their watches.


----------



## jaho007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Are the new Tisell Sub supplied with luminescent blue dot on the bezel?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Mine (summer batch) has the old one (Luminova C1?):









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

jaho007 said:


> Are the new Tisell Sub supplied with luminescent blue dot on the bezel?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10493530&d=1484228718"]
> 
> ...


The dial and hands are BGW9 (Blue). The lume pip on the bezel insert is green (probably C1).


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome pic. I ordered the exact same one sans cyclops.
Tracking shows that it has arrived on the very same land which I walk on.
Cant wait to see it!



DrR said:


> I received my watch today and I have to agree to almost all the other members here- the quality and the feel is amazing for 220$ watch (+17eur in customs). Also cyclop functions surprisingly well. I had Alpha Sub previously but they are not even worth to mention here- completely different league.
> View attachment 10492410


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> TWSS.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it. I pick up too much from another thread.


I know the thread 

Reading it again, it's almost like I set you up for it!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks Awesome, Congrats.
I agree with you that these specs are only to be found in $500-600+ watches.



DrR said:


> I received my watch today and I have to agree to almost all the other members here- the quality and the feel is amazing for 220$ watch (+17eur in customs). Also cyclop functions surprisingly well. I had Alpha Sub previously but they are not even worth to mention here- completely different league.
> View attachment 10492410


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

I was on their site yesterday and the sub was sold out.

Does this happen frequently?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

CantFightJose said:


> I was on their site yesterday and the sub was sold out.
> 
> Does this happen frequently?


The site isn't necessarily an indicator of available stock. Email [email protected]


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> The site isn't necessarily an indicator of available stock. Email [email protected]


Ahh,gotcha.

Thanks.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

My green hulk arrived, the green is nicer in the flesh than the forum pics in my opinion, especially the bezel. Pip is straight, everything lines up and the strap seems all good, The glide lock is a little bit stiff, but only a bit, I am sure it will free up. No marks rough bits, no issues at all that I can find so far. I cant report on accuracy yet (I will later) as I have only had it on for half an hour, finger crossed it does not need adjustment as I dont have a tool for this kind of case yet.
Anyway very happy, a bargain in my opinion.
Chris


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Here it is! Not too bothered by the displacement that happened during shipping.

Though I'm wary about taking off the bracelet. Now I understand what you guys were talking about with regards to the bent spring bars.

Nonetheless....picture!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Here it is! Not too bothered by the displacement that happened during shipping.
> 
> Though I'm wary about taking off the bracelet. Now I understand what you guys were talking about with regards to the bent spring bars.
> 
> Nonetheless....picture!


 Sized and on the wrist.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

glum said:


> Does anyone know if one can buy a bezel insert from Tisell?


Yes you can. He charged me $15 USD for a spare bezel insert.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Mine lost 3 seconds since I set it yesterday, not bad at all!! That small amount might improve further itself in a week or two as the watch settles down, or even with positional variations ie storing it different at the side of the bed. Also the lume is great, went to bed at 10.30pm and 3.30am I could clearly see the time when I went to the loo.
Very happy with it.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone know if the strap on the new ones is an improvement on the old ones? Reason I ask is I read so many negative comments about the strap and mine seems quite solid, not rough or noisy at all.
Chris


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

I received an email from Mr. Oh about 2 days ago saying he expected to have black / black with date in stock in about a week.

When they are in stock and I confirm my order, is there a particular way to tell him I would prefer no cyclops? No date magnifier?

May also ask for an additional bezel as a spare... I'm thinking blue.

Thanks for this thread - read almost all of it.

- Dan


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

My new Tisell came in today! I'm blown away by the quality of the watch for the price. Its simply fantastic.

The bracelet however felt like it came on a $200 watch. Which is fine, it just doesn't punch above its weight class like the watch does. I put it on a navy NATO from Crown & Buckle. I plan on buying a Phenomenato for it soon though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Caltex88 said:


> My new Tisell came in today! I'm blown away by the quality of the watch for the price. Its simply fantastic.
> 
> The bracelet however felt like it came on a $200 watch. Which is fine, it just doesn't punch above its weight class like the watch does. I put it on a navy NATO from Crown & Buckle. I plan on buying a Phenomenato for it soon though!
> 
> ...


I did not mind the strap, the one on my 2002 Squale is not better and that is a much more expensive watch. Not many 200 dollar watches come with solid SS links with screw adjust and something like glide lock.The glide lock is great, it was a bit stiff to start with, but dressing the glide lock clip with 1200 grit wet and dry has smoothed it all up. I have always hated not having easy adjust in the tropics as your wrist does change, either you have a watch too loose all the time or it gets too tight when you are hot. Now I can adjust at will which is amazing. I hate cloth and leather straps as in the tropic they give me sweat rash which is why I like metal straps. I will be getting 222 thread lock on Monday morning though as a screw came loose already.
No it is not a Rolex strap, but I doubt it is far behind, quite well finished and solid actually.
Chris


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Rider14 said:


> I received an email from Mr. Oh about 2 days ago saying he expected to have black / black with date in stock in about a week.
> 
> When they are in stock and I confirm my order, is there a particular way to tell him I would prefer no cyclops? No date magnifier?
> 
> ...


Yeah he does it without cyclops. Just have to drop him an email after settling the PayPal.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Another one for the weekend.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> I will be getting 222 thread lock on Monday morning though as a screw came loose already.


I would highly recommend everyone do this. I have had two screws come lose on mine as well.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

djdertate said:


> Yes you can. He charged me $15 USD for a spare bezel insert.


Thats good to know. You got any tips on how to change the insert?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Mine lost 3 seconds since I set it yesterday, not bad at all!! That small amount might improve further itself in a week or two as the watch settles down, or even with positional variations ie storing it different at the side of the bed. Also the lume is great, went to bed at 10.30pm and 3.30am I could clearly see the time when I went to the loo.
> Very happy with it.
> Chris


Just an update, day two, this morning it is a further 1 second down ie it only lost 1 second yesterday!!! If it has settled to -1 second a day I will be very happy indeed!! 
Chris


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Caltex88 said:


> My new Tisell came in today! I'm blown away by the quality of the watch for the price. Its simply fantastic.
> 
> The bracelet however felt like it came on a $200 watch. Which is fine, it just doesn't punch above its weight class like the watch does. I put it on a navy NATO from Crown & Buckle. I plan on buying a Phenomenato for it soon though!
> 
> ...


Did anyone notice that on the blue dial it is still written "marine dive", but on the black one "marine diver"  I guess that he still have blue dials left in stock from previous dial orders. I hope lume is the same.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

DrR said:


> Did anyone notice that on the blue dial it is still written "marine dive", but on the black one "marine diver"  I guess that he still have blue dials left in stock from previous dial orders. I hope lume is the same.


It's the new blue lume. Super bright. I don't mind "Dive".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElRabindra (Dec 22, 2016)

My watch is arrived yesterday,
I ordered black/black/no date
It's a great watch, overall nothing to complain about
,
just wanted to confirm with you all, mine comes with a C1 Luminova on the lume pip. the hands and hour marks are BGW9,

All are tisell subs v2 is like this or only mine?

Best Regards,


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

DrR said:


> Did anyone notice that on the blue dial it is still written "marine dive", but on the black one "marine diver"  I guess that he still have blue dials left in stock from previous dial orders. I hope lume is the same.


Both my black with date and blue without date say "Marine Diver."


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ElRabindra said:


> My watch is arrived yesterday,
> I ordered black/black/no date
> It's a great watch, overall nothing to complain about
> ,
> ...


Yup, most likely, all v2 are like that. For full BGW9, we might need to wait for v3 or v4.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Caltex88 said:


> My new Tisell came in today! I'm blown away by the quality of the watch for the price. Its simply fantastic.
> 
> The bracelet however felt like it came on a $200 watch. Which is fine, it just doesn't punch above its weight class like the watch does. I put it on a navy NATO from Crown & Buckle. I plan on buying a Phenomenato for it soon though!
> 
> ...


How easy is it to slide the nato? Is there enough clearance or do you need curved spring bars?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaho007 (Dec 11, 2016)

Today paid, will be dispatched Jan. 23, 2017.
Version black/black, no date.
I look forward to.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How easy is it to slide the nato? Is there enough clearance or do you need curved spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's a very tight fit, but doable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How easy is it to slide the nato? Is there enough clearance or do you need curved spring bars?


There isn't enough room to slide a NATO band, so I just position it under the watch and THEN place the spring bars between the lugs. It barely fits but it works.


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

jaho007 said:


> Today paid, will be dispatched Jan. 23, 2017.
> Version black/black, no date.
> I look forward to.


Me too. Will send pics upon receipt.

Ordered a black with date, no cyclops, an extra blue bezel ($15) and a gift box ($7).

Very much looking forward to receivig this watch.

- Dan


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

jaho007 said:


> Today paid, will be dispatched Jan. 23, 2017.
> Version black/black, no date.
> I look forward to.


Great choice, very impressed with the same model I ordered as a present.
if I order for myself will probably go black/black with date no cyclops as I never know the date but need it for form filling at work.

For me the blue doesn't seem to be as attractive as say Omega Seamaster blue and the green although much better in the flesh than can ever be portrayed in photos is just not for me.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Anyone know if the strap on the new ones is an improvement on the old ones? Reason I ask is I read so many negative comments about the strap and mine seems quite solid, not rough or noisy at all.
> Chris


Would be interested to know too, my bracelet has a smooth glide lock and appears very solid and worthy to be on the watch of this price bracket, by that I mean $400+ which I think most owners agree this Sub is worth.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

He's been with me for a year. Already going for his second summer. The most accurate watch I have. Is the first version. The lumen somewhat poor. If I would buy again? Absolutely yes

Underwater 


















Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txsimple (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi all. I've been a long time reader here, but just joined today. I just received my Tisell sub a couple of days ago. I have a quick question. Does the glide lock actually function (vs decorative), and if so, how does it work? Thanks!


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

txsimple said:


> Hi all. I've been a long time reader here, but just joined today. I just received my Tisell sub a couple of days ago. I have a quick question. Does the glide lock actually function (vs decorative), and if so, how does it work? Thanks!


lift up link(s) and slide it inside glide,push it down to lock.This will make it sl narrower for smaller wrist.
Fine adjustment only.
For bigger adjustment remove or add links


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

txsimple said:


> Hi all. I've been a long time reader here, but just joined today. I just received my Tisell sub a couple of days ago. I have a quick question. Does the glide lock actually function (vs decorative), and if so, how does it work? Thanks!


There are a few videos on YouTube, just search for Rolex glide lock


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Mark P said:


> There are a few videos on YouTube, just search for Rolex glide lock


The glide lock works just like a Rolex one. you lift the strap as on the youtube vids and it unlocks, extent to length and press it in the new position. Mine was a bit stiff at first.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Just a heads up for everyone, if you are 40 or more it is likely in a few years seeing the date will be difficult with no cyclops YES THE CYCLOPS REALLY WORKS!! I like many needed reading glasses at 45, some need them sooner, most or all need them by 45, it happens quickly 43 you are fine 45 seeing the date window requires waving your arm around and squinting and much frustration. If you are approaching this age and you like date windows consider the cyclops, it works, it is the first time I can actually see the date in ages. The other option is go dateless (I personally like a date window on a watch) if you dont like the cyclops as without it you wont be able to see the darn thing anyway in a few years.
Chris


----------



## txsimple (Jan 15, 2017)

sfxc60 said:


> lift up link(s) and slide it inside glide,push it down to lock.This will make it sl narrower for smaller wrist.
> Fine adjustment only.
> For bigger adjustment remove or add links


Cool. Thanks so much.


----------



## txsimple (Jan 15, 2017)

Mark P said:


> There are a few videos on YouTube, just search for Rolex glide lock


Thanks. The video helped immensely.

As an aside: I had an issue with one of the links where I could not get the screw back in. I took it to a jeweler (who happens to be a Rolex dealer) to have him deal with the link. He's the one who told me that the glide lock was just decorative 1(and that the watch was basically a 'Rolex knockoff'). I'm so glad I asked here. I'll have to correct the jeweler when I go back. ;-)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

One for the Monday!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Cafe Latte said:


> Just a heads up for everyone, if you are 40 or more it is likely in a few years seeing the date will be difficult with no cyclops YES THE CYCLOPS REALLY WORKS!! I like many needed reading glasses at 45, some need them sooner, most or all need them by 45, it happens quickly 43 you are fine 45 seeing the date window requires waving your arm around and squinting and much frustration. If you are approaching this age and you like date windows consider the cyclops, it works, it is the first time I can actually see the date in ages. The other option is go dateless (I personally like a date window on a watch) if you dont like the cyclops as without it you wont be able to see the darn thing anyway in a few years.
> Chris


Yep, but even with my bad eyes the cyclops still looks like an abomination on the watch!! And to be serious, there are times when I need the entire glass to be a cyclops!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Yep, but even with my bad eyes the cyclops still looks like an abomination on the watch!! And to be serious, there are times when I need the entire glass to be a cyclops!


I feel you brother specially when I wake up in the morning, I'm usually blind like a bat 😌

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Double Hulk Arrives!!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

cal11 said:


> Double Hulk Arrives!!


One Hulk wasn't enough? You need one for each wrist? :-d

I really want a green Tisell diver, but since I own a blue and black, I decided to wait for the green GMT just to have something a little different. I hope Mr. Oh restocks it soon, as I'm beginning to anxious and jealous.

You can even say I'm getting _green_ with envy. ;-)


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Haha I dun mind wearing on both wrist. One is for my friend. Time to get him into the hobby


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tovarisch said:


> There isn't enough room to slide a NATO band, so I just position it under the watch and THEN place the spring bars between the lugs. It barely fits but it works.


Thanks for confirming, I ordered curved spring bars and my no date black sub shipped out today

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Yep, but even with my bad eyes the cyclops still looks like an abomination on the watch!! And to be serious, there are times when I need the entire glass to be a cyclops!


Friend passed through today while I was doing up one of my rentals. I showed him my watch his first comments were " AHH I can see the date, no prompting. He is not a watch nut at all but he is my age and wears one. He liked the Tisell, but said it is too big he said it would get smashed to bits on his wrist as he likes light low profile watches. I dont really mind the cyclops, even if I did If I want to actually see the date then I need it.
Chris


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

branford said:


> One Hulk wasn't enough? You need one for each wrist? :-d
> 
> I really want a green Tisell diver, but since I own a blue and black, I decided to wait for the green GMT just to have something a little different. I hope Mr. Oh restocks it soon, as I'm beginning to anxious and jealous.
> 
> You can even say I'm getting _green_ with envy. ;-)


There was one hulk gmt in the sales forum, not so long away, check there it might still be available.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> There was one hulk gmt in the sales forum, not so long away, check there it might still be available.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


I'm on the waiting list for a new GMT, and Mr. Oh stated they should be in stock in a month or two.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

branford said:


> I'm on the waiting list for a new GMT, and Mr. Oh stated they should be in stock in a month or two.


Got any pictures, by any chance?


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

My new Tisell Sub is running 6 seconds fast after 72 hours. Outstanding. Mr. Oh truly delivers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Caltex88 said:


> My new Tisell Sub is running 6 seconds fast after 72 hours. Outstanding. Mr. Oh truly delivers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer fast to slow ans mine is slow, but 5-6 seconds in 3 days, most was in the first day AMAZING really. Love mine to bits. 
I wonder if Mr Oh would consider a special edition version specially checked with even better finish nothing wrong with how it is, but a really special watch similar would be amazing. The standard one is stunning, but a bit more would be amazing the next level. I would buy another as it is, but with really nice finish, possibly a really nice strap and Mr Oh spending time to make sure everyone is super accurate (they are anyway, but important) I am sure they would sell like hot cakes.
That said the version he makes is very good indeed.
Chris


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all! I just realise my watch is gaining 3 mins a day. Is it a big problem? What can I do to regulate it again. Thank you!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

I doubt it's a regulating issue if it's 3 minutes out per day. Maybe magnetised. If not that, worth sending back.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Tovarisch said:


> Got any pictures, by any chance?


The Green GMT is shown on Tisell's Korean website.

Tisell

There's also a few photos online.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tis...hUKEwjMu9b0kcnRAhVI4iYKHTZrB-4Q_AUIBygC&dpr=1

http://www.watchfreeks.com/33-general-watch-discussions/226201-just-tisell-green-gmt.html


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hi all! I just realise my watch is gaining 3 mins a day. Is it a big problem? What can I do to regulate it again. Thank you!





stress8all said:


> I doubt it's a regulating issue if it's 3 minutes out per day. Maybe magnetised. If not that, worth sending back.


Yeah I agree, 3 mins is too fast. But was it like this when it was delivered? When did you notice? I don't think that those new Miyotas get magnetized that easily.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah I agree, 3 mins is too fast. But was it like this when it was delivered? When did you notice? I don't think that those new Miyotas get magnetized that easily.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


I got them since October? Wasn't having any problem until recently. Didn't drop it or anything


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> I got them since October? Wasn't having any problem until recently. Didn't drop it or anything


Do you work near MRI? The magnetic cover for iPad can affect mechanical watches too.

My guess is very likely it is magnetized. Try sending it to your nearby watchmaker to demagnetize it.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Do you work near MRI? The magnetic cover for iPad can affect mechanical watches too.
> 
> My guess is very likely it is magnetized. Try sending it to your nearby watchmaker to demagnetize it.


I don't recall going to a place that is near mri. Does x ray scanners count? Was overseas and went through with those x-ray scanners


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

I dont think so...your best bet is to visit your watchmaker.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> I got them since October? Wasn't having any problem until recently. Didn't drop it or anything


Then it's probably magnetized.. try to get a demagnetizer from the bay and try your luck. I had a similar issue with a Chinese movement but the demagnetizer didn't help. Visiting a watchmaker is a safer bet. Good luck

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> I don't recall going to a place that is near mri. Does x ray scanners count? Was overseas and went through with those x-ray scanners


Well, we cannot "see" the magnetic fields going on around us.

Anyway, maybe you want to write to Tisell for advise first. Did you got it direct from Tisell in October?


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi folks, 

My Green/Green no date has been sent last Wednesday so I should receive it in the next few days. 

Is there a video/tutorial on how to remove links for the Tisell? What are the tools needed? 

Thanks


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, we cannot "see" the magnetic fields going on around us.
> 
> Anyway, maybe you want to write to Tisell for advise first. Did you got it direct from Tisell in October?


Yes I did get from Mr. Oh directly. I'm just not sure why it happens. Pretty sad and disappointed day as I just got a gilt turtle but turns out the day date function isn't working. Have to get it returned


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Yes I did get from Mr. Oh directly. I'm just not sure why it happens. Pretty sad and disappointed day as I just got a gilt turtle but turns out the day date function isn't working. Have to get it returned


Sorry for the mishaps. Bro, I feel for you. I just had my new lovely Aevig blue Huldra returned for repair because stuck rotor. 

Hope that both of your watches will turn out right in the end.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Pyliip said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Green/Green no date has been sent last Wednesday so I should receive it in the next few days.
> 
> ...


They're screw links, not pins. All you need is a suitable precision screwdriver, and preferably a little bit of loctite as a few people have found the screws work themselves loose over time.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## pakoriv (Nov 23, 2016)

Got mine yesterday, shipped December 26th which is not THAT bad for Mexican post service (arrived on January 3rd to Mexico according to the tracking). Lume pip centered, bracelet it's ok, the watch itself it amazing, I'm very pleased with the overall quality. Some obligatory pictures on my 6.75 wrist.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

So I guess my watch is magnetized as it has gained about 8-10 mins a day...

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmrch (Sep 18, 2015)

Just recieved my blue dial/black bezel no date sub, i think i made a mistake. Looking at the watch in my hands, that combination just doesn't do it for me, should have gone black/black or blue/blue. I'm very new to watch collecting, can someone advise on how easy or hard it is to sell these watches?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pakoriv said:


> Got mine yesterday, shipped December 26th which is not THAT bad for Mexican post service (arrived on January 3rd to Mexico according to the tracking). Lume pip centered, bracelet it's ok, the watch itself it amazing, I'm very pleased with the overall quality. Some obligatory pictures on my 6.75 wrist.
> View attachment 10564594
> View attachment 10564746
> View attachment 10564754


Great shots. |>


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nmrch said:


> Just recieved my blue dial/black bezel no date sub, i think i made a mistake. Looking at the watch in my hands, that combination just doesn't do it for me, should have gone black/black or blue/blue. I'm very new to watch collecting, can someone advise on how easy or hard it is to sell these watches?


Ask Mr Oh to send you a new blue bezel, I think someone said it costs 15$, and try to replace it or find a watchmaker nearby that can replace it for you, otherwise you can easily sell it...

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I emailed me Oh first to say how happy I am with my new Tisell sub, and second to ask if he has thought about doing a special edition? My idea is a Tisell sub, but maybe with hand picked movements (not that non hand picked are bad my new sub is stunningly accurate), maybe a better finished or better quality strap and maybe domed sapphire crystal, maybe a 300m version, but I forgot to add this. He was very nice in the reply and said he likes feedback from customers, so fingers crossed!! Anyone else think a special edition is a good idea?
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Another accuracy update, 6 days since I got my Tisell sub and 4 seconds slow since I set it 6 days ago, remember it lost 5 of those in the first day!!! One morning it was a couple faster, another it was exactly the same as the day before the same as the day before and another it was a second or two slower but it is hovering around perfect overall totally amazing IMO. The 2-3 second variation I think is slight positional variations, I have tried it on its back at night ie face up and also on the side with crown up. Face up it seems to gain 2-3 seconds and crown up it looses about the same which is great as I can use this to keep it perfect.
Chris


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I would like one with snowflake hands.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

+1 for special edition snowflake or even sword hands, domed crystal, he can drop the bracelet for nato to cut cost if you ask me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> +1 for special edition snowflake or even sword hands, domed crystal, he can drop the bracelet for nato to cut cost if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would love to see a domed crystal too, but I like the strap.
Chris


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Still looking good


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Still looking good


Nice!!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Just ignore the troll. Keep it on topic folks.

Z


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> +1 for special edition snowflake or even sword hands, domed crystal, he can drop the bracelet for nato to cut cost if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Special edition with change of hands etc as mentioned would be great and gets my vote too.
I don't have any plans to get either a blue or green face but would like to see a white face added to the collection.
Also have no functional requirement for a GMT so next purchase would probably be a 'special edition'
To keep price down I would be happy if it has the same glide lock bracelet, think it may have been tweaked for improvement for this latest batch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> I emailed me Oh first to say how happy I am with my new Tisell sub, and second to ask if he has thought about doing a special edition? My idea is a Tisell sub, but maybe with hand picked movements (not that non hand picked are bad my new sub is stunningly accurate), maybe a better finished or better quality strap and maybe domed sapphire crystal, maybe a 300m version, but I forgot to add this. He was very nice in the reply and said he likes feedback from customers, so fingers crossed!! Anyone else think a special edition is a good idea?
> Chris


A Tisell no date MilSub with ceramic bezel and slight dome sapphire crystal ... yes, that is the special edition I want. :-d


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just ordered a new Rolex. I am going to be selling both of my Tisell Subs in the sales forum later today. If anyone got shut out watch the sales thread. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Houls said:


> I just ordered a new Rolex. I am going to be selling both of my Tisell Subs in the sales forum later today. If anyone got shut out watch the sales thread. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Tisell was what made me get my Rolex too. The Tisell is a gateway drug!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> Still looking good


That's exactly what I ordered. SHipping starts on 1/23. Looking forward to it. It will replace my 'casual' daily watch, a Momentum Titan III quartz with alarm, for when I'm not so casually dressed, when I need to wear a suit, etc.










- Dan


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Love my blue no-date sub on leather.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC65 (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm new to this model. Did they then change Dive to Diver on the current stock? I notice it changes from the first photos to this most recent one above.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> My Tisell was what made me get my Rolex too. The Tisell is a gateway drug!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if thats all I need to do to get a Rolex I'll order Tisell too!


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> A Tisell no date MilSub with ceramic bezel and slight dome sapphire crystal ... yes, that is the special edition I want. :-d


It might be worth everyone sending him an email, if he know there is demand I am sure he will make it happen like the other options he offered. I think everyone would like the domed sapphire crystal for example, that would be my number 1 request. The new glide lock strap is very good, but I wonder if there is a better possibility? I like the current hands though and the current bezels too are great (ceramic). Accuracy is amazing so I wonder how worth asking for special selected movements, I dont think I am especially lucky and mine is still after a week within a few seconds. Even just a tidy up and the crystal would be amazing, I would buy one for sure. I bought mine not to wear all the time, but its dimensions fit so well it currently is now on my wrist all the time, so I need another one for best, well that the excuse I will be using  
Chris


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I listed both of my Subs in the sales forum and they sold in 20 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

RC65 said:


> I'm new to this model. Did they then change Dive to Diver on the current stock? I notice it changes from the first photos to this most recent one above.


The recent models (late 2016+) changed "Dive" to "Diver." Tisell also improved the lume from C1 to BGW9 and improved the glidelock bracelet.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Just received mine, it's absolutely stunning. Lume pip is perfect and glide lock works perfectly too. I do get what everyone meant about the bracelet. It's good for the price range but in comparison to the watch it gets overshadowed as the watch is exceptional. 

What kind of accuracy are people getting?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

major75 said:


> Just received mine, it's absolutely stunning. Lume pip is perfect and glide lock works perfectly too. I do get what everyone meant about the bracelet. It's good for the price range but in comparison to the watch it gets overshadowed as the watch is exceptional.
> 
> What kind of accuracy are people getting?


Mine is 2 seconds slow as I write this after a week, so I would say my Tisell accuracy is stunning. How is yours doing? Mine took a couple of days to really settle down so consider this with yours.
Chris


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

branford said:


> The recent models (late 2016+) changed "Dive" to "Diver." Tisell also improved the lume from C1 to BGW9 and improved the glidelock bracelet.


Only the no date models changed to "diver". Date models are still "Dive". All models changed to BGW9 lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Caltex88 said:


> Only the no date models changed to "diver". Date models are still "Dive".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My hulk date says 'diver'.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Caltex88 said:


> Only the no date models changed to "diver". Date models are still "Dive". All models changed to BGW9 lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine also say "Diver" where did you come up with that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

As far as a special edition goes, I'd love to see a deep crimson sunray dial with deep crimson bezel, and gold indices and hands (mercedes or sword), date and no-date versions - I think that could be really nice.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Houls said:


> Mine also say "Diver" where did you come up with that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the order sheet photos Tisell provided, and that my new with date has "Dive". Here is a better copy: 
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

His order sheet clearly shows "Dive" on the with date versions, "Diver" on the no date versions.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

I think they were just 'stock' photos from the last batch, I guess it's pot luck on whether you get Dive or Diver depending on how many dials were left from previous versions. More popular dial colours probably changed and old stock remained.
Must admit I was quite anal about the whole Dive and Diver but when I ordered I completely forgot to say that I only wanted Diver but as I ordered the popular black/black combo I got Diver


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Cafe Latte said:


> Mine is 2 seconds slow as I write this after a week, so I would say my Tisell accuracy is stunning. How is yours doing? Mine took a couple of days to really settle down so consider this with yours.
> Chris


 I've only had the couple of hours but havent got round to measuring yet but i'll update in the thread.

Also mine says diver too. Lol I didn't even know there were two possible options but I wanted diver either way  Hulk with date cyclops.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Caltex88 said:


> From the order sheet photos Tisell provided, and that my new with date has "Dive". Here is a better copy:
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> His order sheet clearly shows "Dive" on the with date versions, "Diver" on the no date versions.


Yeah, I believe those are just old photo's. If you go back to earlier conversations in this
thread, as people received their watches from the previous batch, all versions said "Diver".


----------



## pakoriv (Nov 23, 2016)

Caltex88 said:


> From the order sheet photos Tisell provided, and that my new with date has "Dive". Here is a better copy:
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> His order sheet clearly shows "Dive" on the with date versions, "Diver" on the no date versions.
> ...


Mine from the new batch says Diver.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My Hulk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The one I sent back (received Dec 2016) was a black date and definately said "Diver".


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> A Tisell no date MilSub with ceramic bezel and slight dome sapphire crystal ... yes, that is the special edition I want. :-d


Hmmm, I'm starting to waver on the domed crystal. Installed one on my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and even with the AR coating, I still get quite a bit more reflection off the glass. I've noticed the same on my Maratac Diver which has a domed glass, it seems to create more reflections and is harder to read quickly than my flat sapphire crystal watches. Any feedback or thoughts?

And with regard to "my" wishlist.... well how about a diver at 42 or 44mm?? I just find the 40mm a tad too small for my liking, one of the reasons I've held off pulling the trigger on the Nth Santa Cruz. Beautiful watch, but..... just a bit small.

I'm happy enough with the movement, the miyota 9015 is a solid movement, high beat rate, keeps great time and to be honest, I ain't buying this watch because of whats under the hood. Certainly not at its price point, I buying it because it's a very affordable, reliable and good looking watch.

And has anyone else noticed, when I pull up the Tisell site..... the opened tab reads "Welcome to joyful online shopping".... hah, classic!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmm, I'm starting to waver on the domed crystal. Installed one on my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and even with the AR coating, I still get quite a bit more reflection off the glass. I've noticed the same on my Maratac Diver which has a domed glass, it seems to create more reflections and is harder to read quickly than my flat sapphire crystal watches. Any feedback or thoughts?
> 
> And with regard to "my" wishlist.... well how about a diver at 42 or 44mm?? I just find the 40mm a tad too small for my liking, one of the reasons I've held off pulling the trigger on the Nth Santa Cruz. Beautiful watch, but..... just a bit small.
> 
> ...


If you like the 42, 44mm range then I highly recommend Steinhart, you can't beat the value for money, good quality and solid movements.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmm, I'm starting to waver on the domed crystal. Installed one on my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and even with the AR coating, I still get quite a bit more reflection off the glass. I've noticed the same on my Maratac Diver which has a domed glass, it seems to create more reflections and is harder to read quickly than my flat sapphire crystal watches. Any feedback or thoughts?
> 
> And with regard to "my" wishlist.... well how about a diver at 42 or 44mm?? I just find the 40mm a tad too small for my liking, one of the reasons I've held off pulling the trigger on the Nth Santa Cruz. Beautiful watch, but..... just a bit small.
> 
> ...


A domed crystal will always catch a bit of reflection, so they can be hard to photograph. A flat crystal will fully catch a reflection if the light source is at the appropriate angle, but will slight movement of the wrist will fix that easily.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmm, I'm starting to waver on the domed crystal. Installed one on my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and even with the AR coating, I still get quite a bit more reflection off the glass. I've noticed the same on my Maratac Diver which has a domed glass, it seems to create more reflections and is harder to read quickly than my flat sapphire crystal watches. Any feedback or thoughts?
> 
> And with regard to "my" wishlist.... well how about a diver at 42 or 44mm?? I just find the 40mm a tad too small for my liking, one of the reasons I've held off pulling the trigger on the Nth Santa Cruz. Beautiful watch, but..... just a bit small.
> 
> ...


I dont know about the domed being more reflective, what does the Rolex have? Even if it was a bit more reflective it would still look nice I think.
Re the movement, mine is STILL within 2 seconds of the right time since I set it over a week ago!! I would not want any other movement in any new Tisell as the 9015 seems to be stunningly accurate.
For me 40mm is big enough, just big enough not to slip round my wrist and just small enough not to get in the way and get knocked.
Chris


----------



## ElRabindra (Dec 22, 2016)

Been wearing it for the whole week, currently running on -2 each day,
every night it was siting on dial up, hopefully making it more accurate,

Wonder if Mr. Oh will make a GMT Batman with a ceramic bezel..


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^ I think that watch may be too big on his wrist lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

I asked Mr. Oh to make a milsub:
thank you very much for selling me the beautiful and well-made Green/Green marine diver.

I wonder,like other people on WUS forum,whether you can make a homage to the Rolex 5513/5517 as seen in the Bond 007 movies,similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military:
https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-vintage-military.html
His reply:
Dear Friend,

Thank you for your advice. Many formers send comments to me. I will refer you and your friends.

Best regards.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

sfxc60 said:


> I asked Mr. Oh to make a milsub:
> thank you very much for selling me the beautiful and well-made Green/Green marine diver.
> 
> I wonder,like other people on WUS forum,whether you can make a homage to the Rolex 5513/5517 as seen in the Bond 007 movies,similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military:
> ...


I'd be interested in this too

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

sfxc60 said:


> I asked Mr. Oh to make a milsub:
> thank you very much for selling me the beautiful and well-made Green/Green marine diver.
> 
> I wonder,like other people on WUS forum,whether you can make a homage to the Rolex 5513/5517 as seen in the Bond 007 movies,similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military:
> ...


I don't think milsub were in Bond movies. As far as I remember, Connery had ref. 6538 with mercedes hands, big crown but without crown guards. And I believe size was 38mm. This one would be amazing to reissue!


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Man I would love a Tisell milsub 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, i was wearing my tisell sub watch whole day yesterday and even wore it to sleep.This morning i saw it was behind by an hour. How is this possible? Is my watch damaged?Any help?
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, i was wearing my tisell sub watch whole day yesterday and even wore it to sleep.This morning i saw it was behind by an hour. How is this possible? Is my watch damaged?Any help?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Exactly an hour?
If so maybe you messed up when you set it? Not impossible I have done the same, more than once actually, and last time it took till the next day to realize.
Chris


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

sfxc60 said:


> I asked Mr. Oh to make a milsub:
> thank you very much for selling me the beautiful and well-made Green/Green marine diver.
> 
> I wonder,like other people on WUS forum,whether you can make a homage to the Rolex 5513/5517 as seen in the Bond 007 movies,similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military:
> ...


Then again, if he made the all green Tulk in bronze like this one (however keeping the green dial) - https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-1-bronze-574.html

Now I would be really interested!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Cafe Latte said:


> Exactly an hour?
> If so maybe you messed up when you set it? Not impossible I have done the same, more than once actually, and last time it took till the next day to realize.
> Chris


No it wasn't exactly an hour. It was an hour and 16 minutes behind. Is it possible it is magnetised?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> No it wasn't exactly an hour. It was an hour and 16 minutes behind. Is it possible it is magnetised?


Then it would have gone faster not slower. Reset it and see if it stopped for some reason, maybe you banged it while sleeping and it stopped?
I once had my Vostok 40 mins behind, then I realized it was not running, I reset it and it never played up again.
Chris


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

stress8all said:


> They're screw links, not pins. All you need is a suitable precision screwdriver, and preferably a little bit of loctite as a few people have found the screws work themselves loose over time.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just received it today. Had to pay a 26 Swiss Francs ( Around 25 USD) customs fee. 
It really feels and looks good, first bracelet for me so I can't compare it. 
I'm happy to see that the 40mm works on my 16.5cm wrist.
I need to find a screwdriver now! Any advice on how tight/loose to adjust the bracelet?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Pyliip said:


> Thanks, I just received it today. Had to pay a 26 Swiss Francs ( Around 25 USD) customs fee.
> It really feels and looks good, first bracelet for me so I can't compare it.
> I'm happy to see that the 40mm works on my 16.5cm wrist.
> I need to find a screwdriver now! Any advice on how tight/loose to adjust the bracelet?


Was your shipped 16th of January?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Shipped on the 11th from KR to CH


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Question for you guys, in your opinion how do these compare to the NTH Subs from Janis Trading? I have an NTH Santa Cruz that I absolutely adore, and it precisely got me interested in purchasing a more modern rolex sub homage. I had considered a Davosa, but I'm also saving up for an Oris Aquis and figured maybe I'd look for a cheaper homage. Hence I'm looking at these. So how do they compare? Which bezel has better action? how do they compare in terms of finishing? Does one feel noticeably more cheap than the other, or are they somewhat on par? My one complaint about the NTH is the bracelet, which feels a little cheap compared to the watch. How do both bracelets compare?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Question for you guys, in your opinion how do these compare to the NTH Subs from Janis Trading? I have an NTH Santa Cruz that I absolutely adore, and it precisely got me interested in purchasing a more modern rolex sub homage. I had considered a Davosa, but I'm also saving up for an Oris Aquis and figured maybe I'd look for a cheaper homage. Hence I'm looking at these. So how do they compare? Which bezel has better action? how do they compare in terms of finishing? Does one feel noticeably more cheap than the other, or are they somewhat on par? My one complaint about the NTH is the bracelet, which feels a little cheap compared to the watch. How do both bracelets compare?


Interested in this as well. I was going to buy NTH Nacken modern but wanted 22mm lugs since I just bought a bunch of straps, so went with Davosa Ternos Pro but then went back and ordered Tisell too(will have in two days) as it was cheaper. Still have a craving for the nth and will get it eventually

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Question for you guys, in your opinion how do these compare to the NTH Subs from Janis Trading? I have an NTH Santa Cruz that I absolutely adore, and it precisely got me interested in purchasing a more modern rolex sub homage. I had considered a Davosa, but I'm also saving up for an Oris Aquis and figured maybe I'd look for a cheaper homage. Hence I'm looking at these. So how do they compare? Which bezel has better action? how do they compare in terms of finishing? Does one feel noticeably more cheap than the other, or are they somewhat on par? My one complaint about the NTH is the bracelet, which feels a little cheap compared to the watch. How do both bracelets compare?


I got 4 Nth; a Amphion Modern, a Amphion Vintage, a Santa Cruz and a Näcken Modern. I also got 3 Tisell Sub; a full black v1, a full green v1, and a kermit no date v2 with v1 non glidelock bracelet.

Yes, bezel action on both are reasonably good. The Nth is definately worth the more than 2 times the price of Tisell. But Tisell still wins as the best value Sub homage for me, imho.

As the bracelet of Nth, it is an understated design. If you analyse how refine are the removable screws for the links, you'll understand it is not cheap to make it. Yup, Nth bracelet is definately better than Tisell's, imho, when you see carefully the screw holes under an loupe.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The NTH is worth what Chris is asking but the NTH and Tisell are entirely different watches. The design and look are completely different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

rbesass said:


> The NTH is worth what Chris is asking but the NTH and Tisell are entirely different watches. The design and look are completely different.


The Tisell is a really stylish "budget" diver and IMO the all green is stunning. The NTH Santa Cruz is another watch entirely.... that white face with light blue bezel, it's beautiful. The only thing holding me back is its 40mm which is about 2mm under size for my wrist. I wish Doc would offer it in a 42 or 44mm size, however the Nth range is all based on the "vintage" watches of old and so only comes in at 40mm... damn shame that. Anywho.... the Santa Cruz is currently sold out, so a moot point for me! My next purchase will in all probability be the Steinhart Bronze Green matched with their military dark brown band.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

there is something in comming but i can not say more than that
something really sweet!!!!!!!!! wich we will enjoy


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> The one I sent back (received Dec 2016) was a black date and definately said "Diver".
> View attachment 10589610


Why did you send it back?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> Why did you send it back?


Because I specifially ordered the Black Date diver _without_ a cyclops (magnifier). However when it arrived, it had the magnifier..... and I really, really hate those magnifiers!! So Mr Oh graceiously accepted it back and will send me a new watch when I'm back in Oz later this year as ordered. However I will be asking very nicely if he will change my black date diver to an all green diver without the cylcops. I'm sure he will be very accomodating!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

mullaissak said:


> there is something in comming but i can not say more than that
> something really sweet!!!!!!!!! wich we will enjoy


Will this new mystery model be 40mm or under?


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> there is something in comming but i can not say more than that
> something really sweet!!!!!!!!! wich we will enjoy


On my end I heard that the GMT should be back in April, available in Green and Black



branford said:


> Will this new mystery model be 40mm or under?


That would be great
40mm seems to be the limit for my wrist, I still enjoy the Sub as it is but something smaller would be nice (like a 36mm explorer)


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

For those of you that have already ordered and received Tisell watches shipped to the US, how long does it usually take from the ship date to arrival?

Mine left Korea on 1/23/17 and I'm trying to manage my expectations.

Thanks,

- Dan


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Rider14 said:


> For those of you that have already ordered and received Tisell watches shipped to the US, how long does it usually take from the ship date to arrival?
> 
> Mine left Korea on 1/23/17 and I'm trying to manage my expectations.
> 
> ...


Mine shipped 1/16 and it is set to deliver today 1/26 to North Carolina. I have been tracking it on usps website

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Mine shipped 1/16 and it is set to deliver today 1/26 to North Carolina. I have been tracking it on usps website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good news! Hope you receive it today are happy with the watch.

How and when did you get your USPS tracking #? All I have right now is what appears to be some strange international identifier on on an EMS TRack website...?

- Dan


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Measuring accuracy for a week now. It's running about -4spd while wearing it and +4sdp when dial up/down/crown up/down so in a week of wear I have -0.1 second per week (it bugs me that it's -0.1. Wish it was +0.1 but hey 0.1 is ridiculously accurate)...Seems more accurate than a quartz at the moment.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Rider14 said:


> Good news! Hope you receive it today are happy with the watch.
> 
> How and when did you get your USPS tracking #? All I have right now is what appears to be some strange international identifier on on an EMS TRack website...?
> 
> - Dan


Use the Korean Post tracking # on the USPS website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDive (Mar 13, 2009)

HI GUYS! WHO WANTS A GREEN TISELL???

I ordered the black/black/no date model 3 weeks ago....waited not-so-patiently....tonight the GREEN dial, green bezel WITH date shows up!!

Needless to say, I'm pissed.

Yes, I contacted Mr. Oh, but to be honest I don't want to wait for him to rectify this! If anyone has a black version (preferably without date, but with date is ok) and would like to trade, please PM me! The watch is brand new, I just opened the box.

I'm not selling it, but I see a lot of guys with multiple versions, so if you want to trade a black for my green, hit me up!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

FreeDive said:


> HI GUYS! WHO WANTS A GREEN TISELL???
> 
> I ordered the black/black/no date model 3 weeks ago....waited not-so-patiently....tonight the GREEN dial, green bezel WITH date shows up!!
> 
> ...


Hmmm interesting. Appears Mr Oh has at time difficulty getting his orders right. I would have traded you, I had a black date with cyclops which was also not what I ordered. I however sent it back and will look to get the green..... without cyclops. So would not have worked out for you anyway. Bummer.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmm interesting. Appears Mr Oh has at time difficulty getting his orders right. I would have traded you, I had a black date with cyclops which was also not what I ordered. I however sent it back and will look to get the green..... without cyclops. So would not have worked out for you anyway. Bummer.


Green does look great though, why not keep it and order a black one then you will have two?
Chris


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Green does look great though, why not keep it and order a black one then you will have two?
> Chris


Then he'll have two green subs


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Rider14 said:


> Good news! Hope you receive it today are happy with the watch.
> 
> How and when did you get your USPS tracking #? All I have right now is what appears to be some strange international identifier on on an EMS TRack website...?
> 
> - Dan


He should have sent you a korean post tracking number in the email when he told you he shipped it. It should be something starting with CP, use that on usps tracking or on here https://www.aftership.com/en/courier/korea-post

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

FreeDive said:


> HI GUYS! WHO WANTS A GREEN TISELL???
> 
> I ordered the black/black/no date model 3 weeks ago....waited not-so-patiently....tonight the GREEN dial, green bezel WITH date shows up!!
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks, sorry to hear that. 
Maybe he sent yours to someone that ordered green and you can swap with them. 
I also ordered black black no date that shipped out 1/16. I really do not want any other colors so hopefully I get the right one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello guys can anybody help me 
i have the first Batch GREEN HULK AND THE SECOND BATCH BLACK/BLUE DIAL 
but non of them has the "GLIDE LOCK" system???
since when did Mr. Oh start to use them???
i mean what is the upgrade from first second and the last batch???
Second Batch: upgraded Lume to BGW9
and what are the other changes???

thanks


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

mullaissak said:


> Hello guys can anybody help me
> i have the first Batch GREEN HULK AND THE SECOND BATCH BLACK/BLUE DIAL
> but non of them has the "GLIDE LOCK" system???
> since when did Mr. Oh start to use them???
> ...





mullaissak said:


> there is something in comming but i can not say more than that
> something really sweet!!!!!!!!! wich we will enjoy


I thought you had some secret information but this you don't know?


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Does anyone know about how often the batches are released? I'm on the wait list as of a week ago and curious. He mentioned about a month but it seems like batches come out less frequently so did I get lucky or does the waitlist sometimes outnumber the batch and some have to wait longer?


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

jlafou1 said:


> Does anyone know about how often the batches are released? I'm on the wait list as of a week ago and curious. He mentioned about a month but it seems like batches come out less frequently so did I get lucky or does the waitlist sometimes outnumber the batch and some have to wait longer?


It is all over the place. I have been on three of his wait lists. First one was about 4 weeks, second one was about 7 weeks, third one was about two weeks.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok thanks for the feedback!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Wtf USPS. I guess I have to call them Monday? Anyone had this happen to them(usps not necessarily tisell package)?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Wtf USPS. I guess I have to call them Monday? Anyone had this happen to them(usps not necessarily tisell package)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Customs takes time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Customs takes time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not talking about that. It was out for delivery both Thursday and Friday but they never came as of Sunday the 29th

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a 1st Gen blue which I modded and sold it but I recently picked up a 2nd gen black/green off the sales forum. 








I can definitely see the difference in lume and glide lock clasp. This one might stick around for awhile longer than the gen 1.


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just picked up a brand new 2nd gen black/black no date from for sale forums to test the waters while I'm on the wait list. If I like it I'll spring for the Tulk w/ cyclops date!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Not talking about that. It was out for delivery both Thursday and Friday but they never came as of Sunday the 29th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes it is pretty normal, the delivery dude couldn't finish the distribution so he will continue on the next business day.
It happened to me...

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone found an aftermarket bracelet to fit? From what I understand the placement of lug holes makes it hard to replace.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jlafou1 said:


> Has anyone found an aftermarket bracelet to fit? From what I understand the placement of lug holes makes it hard to replace.


I know some people have had complaints about the stock bracelet, but I like mine. It's solid, comfortable, not rattly and the glide lock works as it should.
It's not great, it's not awful.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys is it possible to order one de site it saying it is sold out? Every time I check the website it is sold out... plus if any of you guys is willing to sell one in black with cyclops I'll take it. Especially if he is in Europe 😁


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> I know some people have had complaints about the stock bracelet, but I like mine. It's solid, comfortable, not rattly and the glide lock works as it should.
> It's not great, it's not awful.


Mine too, nothing wrong with it at all.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike.Martins said:


> Guys is it possible to order one de site it saying it is sold out? Every time I check the website it is sold out... plus if any of you guys is willing to sell one in black with cyclops I'll take it. Especially if he is in Europe 


Email me Oh he will let you know when they are available and the wait time.
Chris


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> Guys is it possible to order one de site it saying it is sold out? Every time I check the website it is sold out... plus if any of you guys is willing to sell one in black with cyclops I'll take it. Especially if he is in Europe


It's almost always sold out. You need to send him an email to be put on the waitlist. I don't have the email in front of me but it's been posted multiple times throughout the thread.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay got will email the good friend 😊. Still if anyone wants to part with one I'll take just pm me 😊


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Alex_B. said:


> I thought you had some secret information but this you don't know?


yeahh i know i know!!!indeed i have some info but i dont
know if it is really secret at least he Requested still not to write @the forum about it!
and regarding the Glidelock yes i did not know that Mr.Oh upgraded to the new clasp i shoot him an mail and if anybody wants to buy he is asking 20$ for the Clasp!

cheers from Jerusalem


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh boy!! You guys did not lie this watch is amazing! Another happy customer over here!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Oh boy!! You guys did not lie this watch is amazing! Another happy customer over here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks good! Did you not like the bracelet?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

bigred7078 said:


> Looks good! Did you not like the bracelet?


I honestly did not even look at it. Took it off right away. I dont wear steel bracelets, just NATOs and Leather. Still trying to figure out if I want to keep the bracelet or sell it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I hear the whole mechanism inside rotating in full circles when ever i move my hand. Is it normal ?? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> I hear the whole mechanism inside rotating in full circles when ever i move my hand. Is it normal ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Erm,you're just hearing the winding rotor. Unless the dial is also spinning XD. The rotor on a 9015 is quite noisy but this is perfectly normal.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Erm,you're just hearing the winding rotor. Unless the dial is also spinning XD. The rotor on a 9015 is quite noisy but this is perfectly normal.


Oh the dial is fine but on my seikos it does not sounds like that making full 5 6 quick rotations and spinning like a top. Well its keeping good time so i think i shouldn't be worried. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> I hear the whole mechanism inside rotating in full circles when ever i move my hand. Is it normal ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hearing the rotor is common with the Miyota movements.

It's nothing to be concerned about at all.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Oh the dial is fine but on my seikos it does not sounds like that making full 5 6 quick rotations and spinning like a top. Well its keeping good time so i think i shouldn't be worried. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That is because your Seiko will wind in either direction of the rotors movement. The Miyota 9015 in your Tisell will only wind in one direction (counter clockwise) in the clockwise direction you will hear is spinning freely. Totally normal.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ohhhh.. thanks a lot. learning moment of today.
Cheers!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

My watch came today. Shipped on 1/23, arrived in Chicago on 2/1.

I quickly removed two links from the bottom and one link from the top (since the glide lock shortens the top) and used the glide lock for the rest. Great fit. Glide lock was a little stiff, but not much. I didn't feel like I was going to break the bracelet when adjusting. Bezel turns nice, appears to be a quality piece.

Bracelet is pretty nice - I understand why people say use thread lock. Bracelet link pins unscrewed very easily.

I was surprised to see that both the watch case and bracelet have a BRUSHED FINISH ONLY ON THE TOP AND BOTTOM and both are POLISHED ON THE SIDES. The bezel also appears brushed on the sides. I did not know that when purchasing, or just didn't notice on pics I've viewed online.

Really nice watch. Glad I got the date without the cyclops - so unnecessary.

Of course, it isn't true without pics.

The box:









Contents of the box (with the plastic still over the face) - cloth, watch and spare blue bezel (need to learn how to swap them):









Spare blue bezel:









In case, with plastic over face:









And wrist shot:










I think we need to ask Mr. Oh to add a white dial as an option - I think that would look great with any color bezel.

Lume pip on bezel is SLIGHTLY off to the right, but only noticeable when you look from one side and then the other. Haven't checked the blue bezel to see if it is centered. Watch says DIVER, not DIVE, and the bezel lume pip is green (old lume) whereas the lume on the dial and hands is blue (new lume).

I'll test for accuracy over the next few days.

Overall, from what I can tell (I'm no expert) for the money, great watch.

- Dan

EDIT - time was accurate when I opened the box - compared to my iPhone clock, the watch was set accurately to EST (I'm in CST land) - so one hour and 5 days off, but accurate on the minute. Impressive since shipped on 1/23. We shall see.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Interesting, he must have started including watch boxes. Non of my subs came with one.


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

djdertate said:


> Interesting, he must have started including watch boxes. Non of my subs came with one.


I had to ask for one, and paid extra for it. Gift Box was $7.00 and spare blue bezel was $15.

2 quick questions:

1. Do any of you trust this watch in the water? Swimming or diving? I believe I read somewhere that they were pressure tested, but I am curious if anyone has had a leakage issue or has otherwise found that these watches are not waterproof.

2. Has anyone changed out a bezel? I haven't search the youtube yet, but I'm curious if I can do it rather than having to bring it to my jeweler.

Thanks,

- Dan


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Rider14 said:


> 1. Do any of you trust this watch in the water? Swimming or diving? I believe I read somewhere that they were pressure tested, but I am curious if anyone has had a leakage issue or has otherwise found that these watches are not waterproof.


I took my Gen 1 to my watchmaker to have him do a hands mod and while I was there I asked him to regulate the movement and do a pressure test as well.

Movement was +3 s/d so no regulation needed and it also passed the pressure test without any difficulty. When my Gen 2 sub came in I also stopped by for a pressure test and it also passed. I've swam with both watches, although I don't dive, and I've had no issues.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Rider14 said:


> My watch came today. Shipped on 1/23, arrived in Chicago on 2/1.
> 
> I quickly removed two links from the bottom and one link from the top (since the glide lock shortens the top) and used the glide lock for the rest. Great fit. Glide lock was a little stiff, but not much. I didn't feel like I was going to break the bracelet when adjusting. Bezel turns nice, appears to be a quality piece.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, I'm glad you're enjoying your watch.

I had no idea that a gift box was an option. Is it of decent quality?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Rider14 said:


> My watch came today. Shipped on 1/23, arrived in Chicago on 2/1.
> 
> I quickly removed two links from the bottom and one link from the top (since the glide lock shortens the top) and used the glide lock for the rest. Great fit. Glide lock was a little stiff, but not much. I didn't feel like I was going to break the bracelet when adjusting. Bezel turns nice, appears to be a quality piece.
> 
> ...


Cyclops is not unnecessary if you are over 40. My eyes were perfect, but recently seeing the date window on a watch involves good light and waving my arm around and squinting trying to see the tiny date window. My Tisell sub with cyclops is the only watch I can actually see the date easily, getting old sucks, but for old codgers the cyclops for sure serves a purpose.
Chris


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cafe Latte said:


> Cyclops is not unnecessary if you are over 40. My eyes were perfect, but recently seeing the date window on a watch involves good light and waving my arm around and squinting trying to see the tiny date window. My Tisell sub with cyclops is the only watch I can actually see the date easily, getting old sucks, but for old codgers the cyclops for sure serves a purpose.
> Chris


Ill be 45 in a month...


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Rider14 said:


> I had to ask for one, and paid extra for it. Gift Box was $7.00 and spare blue bezel was $15.
> 
> 2 quick questions:
> 
> ...


Ah thanks for the info.

I am going to try a bezel insert swap sometime this month. Just going to wing it.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Rider14 said:


> Ill be 45 in a month...


If it hasnt happened yet it wont be long then, when the eye lens hardens you cant see close and this happens to us all in our mid 40's, sad but true, I hate it. Last year (I am 45 too) I passed an eye test for the fire brigade even for reading ie perfect eyes, but they did not test the focal distance. A few years ago I could focus quickly 15cm from my face, now it is way more and it takes ages for the eyes to go from long to short focus which it normal with age. The cyclops means I can see the date at a glace at normal distance, it has a real use, and it will for you in a year or two..
Chris


----------



## roman_m (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is recent photos without cyclops? I have written to Tisell today and request to add me to waiting list. Will I wait a long time for cyclops glass?


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

You can order with or without cyclops. It's up to you. I don't think it makes a difference as to availability.


----------



## alextomo (Jan 16, 2017)

Rider14 said:


> I had to ask for one, and paid extra for it. Gift Box was $7.00 and spare blue bezel was $15.
> 
> 2 quick questions:
> 
> ...


1. I took this watch for diving ~30m/~100feet. It was doing fine. Before did this, i asked Mr. Oh about the water resistance. He said the second generation model is already tested for 20atm
2. Dont do this by yourself. All the tutorial on youtube is a replacement method for aluminium bezel insert. This one is made out of ceramic


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Rider14 said:


> I had to ask for one, and paid extra for it. Gift Box was $7.00 and spare blue bezel was $15.
> 
> 2 quick questions:
> 
> ...


I changed out mine. I removed the movement and the crystal. You need to heat up the bezel so the glue lets go easy or you will brake your old bezel. I changed out the dial too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Materials from China + Movement from Japan + Assembled in Korean = Tisell Diver


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a spare ceramic batman GMT bezel insert I was going to use for a different watch....and I know it is sacrilege to use a GMT insert on a non-GMT watch, but man oh man, would it look good on a black date w/cyclops Tisell Marine Diver......now to find a black date w/cyclops Tisell Marine Diver to do that with....LOL!!! These seem IMPOSSIBLE to find!!!!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I changed out mine. I removed the movement and the crystal. You need to heat up the bezel so the glue lets go easy or you will brake your old bezel. I changed out the dial too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the dial from?

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rochoa21 said:


> Where did you get the dial from?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


I had it made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I have a spare ceramic batman GMT bezel insert I was going to use for a different watch....and I know it is sacrilege to use a GMT insert on a non-GMT watch, but man oh man, would it look good on a black date w/cyclops Tisell Marine Diver......now to find a black date w/cyclops Tisell Marine Diver to do that with....LOL!!! These seem IMPOSSIBLE to find!!!!


Man I completely agree! The Batman GMT is my grail. I have an all black no date I just received yesterday and the quality is unreal! Already on the waitlist for another!


----------



## Baxxxton (Feb 4, 2017)

I wonder when these badboys will be available again.
I'm currently on the waitlist - I really want to get a HULK date and black one no date.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Baxxxton said:


> I wonder when these badboys will be available again.
> I'm currently on the waitlist - I really want to get a HULK date and black one no date.


Mr Oh normally gives an estimate of when the next batch will be when you email him.
Chris


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys if anyone wants to part with one just let me know I'd love to help you haha. I'm impatient haha 😂


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all, anyone know if the Sub is currently in stock? I'm looking to buy but haven't received a response from Tisell yet on availability. Thanks!


----------



## Baxxxton (Feb 4, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, anyone know if the Sub is currently in stock? I'm looking to buy but haven't received a response from Tisell yet on availability. Thanks!


they are not in stock. will be back in like 3 weeks.


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

Bummer I was told it would be less than a month about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Has anyone noticed their case shake while on wrist during a quick movement of hand? 9015's rotor is heavy in this tisell version but damn, it shouldnt shake the whole case like this. I do find it keep great time though.


----------



## Baxxxton (Feb 4, 2017)

rockydbull said:


> Bummer I was told it would be less than a month about 3 weeks ago.


guess he answers about 1 month to anyone asking, no matter when haha  
asked him like 8 days ago and he told me "they probably will be back within a month"


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Baxxxton said:


> guess he answers about 1 month to anyone asking, no matter when haha
> asked him like 8 days ago and he told me "they probably will be back within a month"


The Money Pit response...
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=zNyha5u4BvE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

He may be telling the people who ask in order the time.. For example when I ordered mine he said a couple of weeks, others were told longer a week later, mine was sent exactly when he said as were other peoples from what I have read. He puts these together by hand we cant all get the batch on the same day, watches are finished and posted there is a waiting list. 3 weeks was probably true and 4 weeks is probably true too.
Chill guys anyway the watches are worth the wait they will be all the sweeter when they arrive.
Chris


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tisell black/black GMT with bright green GMT hand, 40mm 316L case, Hangzhou 6460 movement running predictably at about +5s/day (Mr Oh regulates all his movements) and changes date at exactly midnight, sapphire crystal and engraved ceramic bezel from Mr Oh in Korea... All for $200 shipped (with an oyster bracelet with screwed solid links - including solid end links - and glide extension).

Fantastic value and an excellent watch. 

On a super comfortable mesh bracelet from Dmitry in Russia! 

I think there is a waiting list for pre-orders for the GMT - I understand that Mr Oh won't have the movements until after April. Not sure if this post belongs in the sub thread, so I'll post also in the main Tisell thread.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Did not take it off for 2 weeks, I Absolutely love this watch. Plus on this strap, perfect combo in my eyes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

i have owned this watched for 3 weeks and love the quality. Compared it to my Cward trident and it has a bit of a give in the bezel whereas my cward doesn't. 

Can Anyone else confirm about the bezel give? When i press down on the bezel. It has a springy give about 0.5mm and springs back when you let go. I am obviously not expect this to be like my Cward trident at the price range and generally this is very minor. Just wondering if it's normal for this model? 

The best bang per buck watch i have ever owned.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

major75 said:


> Can Anyone else confirm about the bezel give? When i press down on the bezel.


None whatsoever on mine, to my surprise.


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

major75 said:


> i have owned this watched for 3 weeks and love the quality. Compared it to my Cward trident and it has a bit of a give in the bezel whereas my cward doesn't.
> 
> Can Anyone else confirm about the bezel give? When i press down on the bezel. It has a springy give about 0.5mm and springs back when you let go. I am obviously not expect this to be like my Cward trident at the price range and generally this is very minor. Just wondering if it's normal for this model?
> 
> The best bang per buck watch i have ever owned.


Mine has the same thing about the bezel. For those interested I've had mine a week brand new but second hand and the timekeeping is incredibly accurate by the way. +/-1spd


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Tovarisch said:


> None whatsoever on mine, to my surprise.


Non on mine either. 
Another accuracy update, I have had mine on now for about a month and as I type it is running 2 seconds fast. I have not adjusted it since I set it a month ago. I am very sold on these 9015 movements!!
Chris


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> Tisell black/black GMT with bright green GMT hand, 40mm 316L case, Hangzhou 6460 movement running predictably at about +5s/day (Mr Oh regulates all his movements) and changes date at exactly midnight, sapphire crystal and engraved ceramic bezel from Mr Oh in Korea... All for $200 shipped (with an oyster bracelet with screwed solid links - including solid end links - and glide extension).
> 
> Fantastic value and an excellent watch.
> 
> ...


Love to see more pics of this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry double post. Photos to follow


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Love to see more pics of this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi - Thanks. As you can tell, my photography skills leave a bit to be desired...

Despite that, I will take and post a few more pictures and I hope they are OK


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

major75 said:


> i have owned this watched for 3 weeks and love the quality. Compared it to my Cward trident and it has a bit of a give in the bezel whereas my cward doesn't.
> 
> Can Anyone else confirm about the bezel give? When i press down on the bezel. It has a springy give about 0.5mm and springs back when you let go. I am obviously not expect this to be like my Cward trident at the price range and generally this is very minor. Just wondering if it's normal for this model?
> 
> The best bang per buck watch i have ever owned.


Hi Major75 - I've 6 Tisell watches with the ceramic bezels (sub Marine Dive[r]s and GMTs). About half have a slightly springy up and down bezel, at different points around the bezel, half don't. However, the bezel action on all is very good and the springiness (is that a word?) does not adversely impact on bezel function. I agree with you about the excellent bang for the buck of these watches! I hope you enjoy yours in good health.

I'm sometimes in touch with Mr Oh. I hope he will have some new exciting offerings later this year...!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Love to see more pics of this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Des2471 said:


> Hi - Thanks. As you can tell, my photography skills leave a bit to be desired...
> 
> Despite that, I will take and post a few more pictures and I hope they are OK


Here goes with some pics...

(Sorry for dodgy pics quality. I won't be giving up my day job...)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> Here goes with some pics...
> 
> (Sorry for dodgy pics quality. I won't be giving up my day job...)
> 
> ...


Nice!

You have SIX Tisell's? Man if you ever decide to part with one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Nice!
> 
> You have SIX Tisell's? Man if you ever decide to part with one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I also have some of Mr Oh's fleiger 90S5s (non-date versions of 9015s), a chrono and a tourbillon. I really like his watches! (Had you guessed that?!) If I do want to part with any, I'll let you know for sure. But, like many Tisell owners, I'll very likely hold on to them.

They are so cost-effective new (around $220 shipped now, I think) that - for anyone interested - it's worth getting on the waiting list by emailing him. I'm waiting for a couple of new models to appear (hopefully...)

I am not affiliated with Tisell in any way - but am a great admirer of Mr Oh and his work - and think he deserves credit and success


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

So I was trying to adjust the claspon my Tisell Diver and the spring bar shot out and its been 3 days still can't find it :/

Any ideas what is the size of the spring bar and where can I order it from ?

Thanks










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Aren't they 16 mm?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Aren't they 16 mm?


No, the divers are 20mm.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Spring bars are also cheap and easily found on ebay.

In fact, I just purchased a bag of 20mm x 1.8mm, but they are available in sets of two.

25 pcs x 20mm x 1.78mm Stainless Spring Bars Double Flange SB1820 | eBay


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

branford said:


> No, the divers are 20mm.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> ...


Ok thanks!!! 
So this 20mm is the one which goes in the clasp to adjust the length of the bracelet

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

So I'll be ordering one of these beauties as soon as they are re-stocked. Can anyone tell me what rubber band this might be? Thanks!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Ok thanks!!!
> So this 20mm is the one which goes in the clasp to adjust the length of the bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


20mm at case but it should be smaller by the clasp were you need it (16 or 18mm?) try to measure it with a ruler. Any watch repair shop should have them, the cheapest ones from ebay from china are usually crap that falls apart or just break, you dont want your watch hit the floor cause a pin broke.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ossamanity said:


> So I was trying to adjust the claspon my Tisell Diver and the spring bar shot out and its been 3 days still can't find it :/
> 
> Any ideas what is the size of the spring bar and where can I order it from ?
> 
> ...


Have you tried getting one of the other springbars, sitting in the same position and then firing that one off. Watch where it flies..... might end up in the same place!! Then again you might then be replacing two of them!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Have you tried getting one of the other springbars, sitting in the same position and then firing that one off. Watch where it flies..... might end up in the same place!! Then again you might then be replacing two of them!
> View attachment 10857050


Haha. 
I would've have but unfortunately my aim is not that good and it will definitely go into a different direction.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> 20mm at case but it should be smaller by the clasp were you need it (16 or 18mm?) try to measure it with a ruler. Any watch repair shop should have them, the cheapest ones from ebay from china are usually crap that falls apart or just break, you dont want your watch hit the floor cause a pin broke.


Hmm I will try to measure it or go to a repair shop. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Ok thanks!!!
> So this 20mm is the one which goes in the clasp to adjust the length of the bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


*Hold On!!!*

Did you lose a spring bar that connects the bracelet to the lugs, or one of the screw bars that connect the various links to one another. They are very different.

It sounds like the latter.

If you lost a connecting screw bar, you'll need to contact Tisell for a replacement.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

branford said:


> *Hold On!!!*
> 
> Did you lose a spring bar that connects the bracelet to the lugs, or one of the screw bars that connect the various links to one another. They are very different.
> 
> ...


I lost the spring bar which goes in the clasp. Right in here if this helps.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> I lost the spring bar which goes in the clasp. Right in here if this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I think you should contact Tisell.

The size is probably different than the regular lug spring bar.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

branford said:


> No, the divers are 20mm.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> ...


They are 20 at the lugs. He has lost the one from the clasp. Those are smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

i dont know but i love to buy from Mr. Oh service is perfect as i wrote here already 
i ordered two Glide Clasp for my Subs and this is what i got as an answer:
Spherical bracelets and new bracelets are not swappable. Screws are different from each other. So I sent two new bracelets.

How does this sound from a microbrand!!! not bad at all


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> Hi Major75 - I've 6 Tisell watches with the ceramic bezels (sub Marine Dive[r]s and GMTs). About half have a slightly springy up and down bezel, at different points around the bezel, half don't. However, the bezel action on all is very good and the springiness (is that a word?) does not adversely impact on bezel function. I agree with you about the excellent bang for the buck of these watches! I hope you enjoy yours in good health.
> 
> I'm sometimes in touch with Mr Oh. I hope he will have some new exciting offerings later this year...!


I agree. The bezel action is amazing. The springiness was just something i was curious about as tolerances exist within the same model. it's about 0.5mm. doesn't bother me at all. This is easily the best watch for $200


----------



## jfdupuis (Jun 14, 2009)

hey fellow marine diver owners, how do you guys use the glidelock system? I read something about always leaving a link in the glidelock system. What's your experience with it? I find it doesn't really click in that loudly as I would expect a rolex to do, but it seems to stay in fairly solidly. I've only owned the watch for 3 days, but it's only running 3 seconds fast after 3 days. Quite amazing for a watch of this price point!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I've got a non-glidelock bracelet that is fine but tapers a bit more than I'd like (to 16mm I think). Do the glidelock bracelets taper less?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ED209 said:


> I've got a non-glidelock bracelet that is fine but tapers a bit more than I'd like (to 16mm I think). Do the glidelock bracelets taper less?


No, the Rolex Submariner bracelet tapers from 20mm to 16mm, so most homages have the same taper.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Pretty good combo
It was easy to put it on with curved spring bars, not sure how it will come off lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

jfdupuis said:


> hey fellow marine diver owners, how do you guys use the glidelock system? I read something about always leaving a link in the glidelock system. What's your experience with it? I find it doesn't really click in that loudly as I would expect a rolex to do, but it seems to stay in fairly solidly. I've only owned the watch for 3 days, but it's only running 3 seconds fast after 3 days. Quite amazing for a watch of this price point!


I wear one of my six Tisell sub's daily, I am always adjusting the glide lock as my wrist swells and contracts frequently. I have yet to have an issue with any of the clasps.

I can't compare it to Rolex but I can't go back to a non-glide lock clasp after this experience.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Glidelock works great for me


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Leather strap ideas for this? 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Glidelock works great for me also!

The bracelet isn't perfect, but I'm happy for the money.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Leather strap ideas for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go something on the lighter brown side.

Doesn't have to be this, but maybe something similar.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Pretty good combo
> It was easy to put it on with curved spring bars, not sure how it will come off lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I'm jealous! I tried putting a leather strap on my Sub-c and it ate it alive! There are sharp edges on the sides of the case the the older 5-digit models didn't have. Oh well, live and learn. BTW I don't own one but these tissell subs really seem like a helluva watch for the money, I love looking at all the pics!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Man, I'm jealous! I tried putting a leather strap on my Sub-c and it ate it alive! There are sharp edges on the sides of the case the the older 5-digit models didn't have. Oh well, live and learn. BTW I don't own one but these tissell subs really seem like a helluva watch for the money, I love looking at all the pics!


I'll trade you!?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

MattFeeder said:


> I'll trade you!?


Give me a few days to think about it


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I'd go something on the lighter brown side.
> 
> Doesn't have to be this, but maybe something similar.


Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Another cool combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Got a bit bored today, so wanted to try sub with NATO strap - couldn't squeeze it in. So ended up trying a couple of straps which I had laying around.

Shell cordovan #1 - the best visual combination, though strap is a bit too thin for my tase

__
https://flic.kr/p/32105927384

Shell cordovan #2 - the most comfortable combination

__
https://flic.kr/p/32105938244

Hirsch performance - unfortunately a bit stiff strap and uncomfortable with "short" watches like sub - it's better match with Tag Heuer Aquaracer for example

__
https://flic.kr/p/32105918224

"Borealisfrane" - no, no and no 

__
https://flic.kr/p/32908392226


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Any word on the Tisell GMT with upgraded BGW9 lume? The Tisell GMT would have all the same specs (besides GMT movement) as the Marine Diver, correct?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys,Bad day for me.This morning I switched mine bracelet to leather band.I don't know how the band came off while i was wearing and watch fell on floor. Two 12 and 9 indicies fallen off. Luckily i have spare dial and hands but the problem is I don't have any good watchmaker whom i can trust. Very sad this was my first mechanical watch and my favourite one too. Hopefully i find someone good. Never putting it back on leather only NATO or bracelet.Be careful guys.
Have a great day.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys,Bad day for me.This morning I switched mine bracelet to leather band.I don't know how the band came off while i was wearing and watch fell on floor. Two 12 and 9 indicies fallen off. Luckily i have spare dial and hands but the problem is I don't have any good watchmaker whom i can trust. Very sad this was my first mechanical watch and my favourite one too. Hopefully i find someone good. Never putting it back on leather only NATO or bracelet.Be careful guys.
> Have a great day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry for your Tisell Sub.

Since only 12 & 9 indices fall out and assuming that both indiced can still be found, why not consider to just stick it back? Of course, you need a pair of steady hands to have a higher chance of success. But at least it is simpler than having to remove and exchange the hands and dial.

If possible, share some pics of the extent of the damage.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm sorry for your Tisell Sub.
> 
> Since only 12 & 9 indices fall out and assuming that both indiced can still be found, why not consider to just stick it back? Of course, you need a pair of steady hands to have a higher chance of success. But at least it is simpler than having to remove and exchange the hands and dial.
> 
> If possible, share some pics of the extent of the damage.












I would do it my friend but i am worried that i will damage the movement. Last time I tried to take apart my invicta i damaged the dial and the movement. 
Let's say if i do this what tools do i need? I don't even know how to open the caseback? And how do you stick the indicies back with glue? Would love some more help.
Thanks


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> I would do it my friend but i am worried that i will damage the movement. Last time I tried to take apart my invicta i damaged the dial and the movement.
> Let's say if i do this what tools do i need? I don't even know how to open the caseback? And how do you stick the indicies back with glue? Would love some more help.
> Thanks


Sorry for this problem, i highly recommend not doing it yourself because you can easily damage / stain the lume in the process.
Having said so, this is a very easy job and any non experienced watchmaker can handle. Check any jewlery store nearby they can probably help you. At least start there.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys,Bad day for me.This morning I switched mine bracelet to leather band.I don't know how the band came off while i was wearing and watch fell on floor. Two 12 and 9 indicies fallen off. Luckily i have spare dial and hands but the problem is I don't have any good watchmaker whom i can trust. Very sad this was my first mechanical watch and my favourite one too. Hopefully i find someone good. Never putting it back on leather only NATO or bracelet.Be careful guys.
> Have a great day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. This is my biggest fear with any watch, and the reason I stick with NATOs leather or nylon, i like seeing the spring bars click in and the security of nato if one spring bar fails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

I've noticed my tisell case shaking due to the rotor if I move my wrist hard. Anyone else? It's keeping good time though. Per google, 9015 is a noisy movement. Thoughts?

Sent from my Z955A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> I would do it my friend but i am worried that i will damage the movement. Last time I tried to take apart my invicta i damaged the dial and the movement.
> Let's say if i do this what tools do i need? I don't even know how to open the caseback? And how do you stick the indicies back with glue? Would love some more help.
> Thanks


Thanks bro, for sharing the pics. I can clearly see your problem now.

Yes, if it is my watch, I would stick back the indices with glue, as I have a bit of know how and the tools to do it myself. In your case, two options. 1) Sent back to Tisell for a quick repair work. 2) Like brother the_watchier had said before, it's an easy job for most watchmakers to help you. But I recall that you mentioned there are no reliable watchmaker near you.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sorry to hear that. This is my biggest fear with any watch, and the reason I stick with NATOs leather or nylon, i like seeing the spring bars click in and the security of nato if one spring bar fails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Also, i've seen some members of WUS forum insisted that all their diver/sport watches to have only printed indices, instead of applied indiced, for the fear of indices dropping off from the dial face.

Looks like they might have a point here after all.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks bro, for sharing the pics. I can clearly see your problem now.
> 
> Yes, if it is my watch, I would stick back the indices with glue, as I have a bit of know how and the tools to do it myself. In your case, two options. 1) Sent back to Tisell for a quick repair work. 2) Like brother the_watchier had said before, it's an easy job for most watchmakers to help you. But I recall that you mentioned there are no reliable watchmaker near you.


Thanks man! Will definitely try emailing him.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Any one else notice their case shake a bit after a quick wrist movement? I know 9015 rotor is noisy and heavy, or is it just me?

Sent from my Z955A using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Any one notice any issues with case shaking a bit due to rotor movement? Specifically after quick arm movement?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my Z955A using Tapatalk


----------



## Popcorneaterman (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi all, I'm actually quite alarmed by this post. I was ready to purchase, but seeing this post makes me question some of the statements about the durability and quality of the watch. Could it be worth it instead to spend $400-$600 on another brand? 

Is the fragility that the original poster (Karan) a known issue or is this a one off case? 

I've been browsing this thread over the last few weeks, but I don't recall if people have mentioned the sturdiness of the watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Popcorneaterman said:


> Hi all, I'm actually quite alarmed by this post. I was ready to purchase, but seeing this post makes me question some of the statements about the durability and quality of the watch. Could it be worth it instead to spend $400-$600 on another brand?
> 
> Is the fragility that the original poster (Karan) a known issue or is this a one off case?
> 
> I've been browsing this thread over the last few weeks, but I don't recall if people have mentioned the sturdiness of the watch.


Imho, all applied indices, including something as expensive as Rolex, have higher chance of indices dropping out, compared to printed indices.

Yes, this might be one off case, till someone else accidentally drops their Tisell on the hard ground and report their findings.

Yes, I would like to know the sturdiness of my mechanical watches too. But I'm sure ain't going to drop all my watches to find out. :-d

Just enjoy the watch as it is, and you'll be fine.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Popcorneaterman said:


> Hi all, I'm actually quite alarmed by this post. I was ready to purchase, but seeing this post makes me question some of the statements about the durability and quality of the watch. Could it be worth it instead to spend $400-$600 on another brand?
> 
> Is the fragility that the original poster (Karan) a known issue or is this a one off case?
> 
> I've been browsing this thread over the last few weeks, but I don't recall if people have mentioned the sturdiness of the watch.


Have had mine for a month and it's pretty solid. comparable to the Cward trident. just my 2 pence.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Update- emailed mr oh,got an reply in few minutes.Asking me to ship the watch to korea for the service and charging me reasonable too 20$ + 20$ for shipping. I am gonna also ask him to remove the Cyclops for me,never liked it. Overall quite pleased with the service.👍🏽👍🏽

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Update- emailed mr oh,got an reply in few minutes.Asking me to ship the watch to korea for the service and charging me reasonable too 20$ + 20$ for shipping. I am gonna also ask him to remove the Cyclops for me,never liked it. Overall quite pleased with the service.&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Great customer service from Tisell. |>

Glad that your problem can be solved at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey guys, has anyone noticed their watch case shaking a bit due to the heavy rotor? Specially after a quick hand movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey guys, has anyone noticed their watch case shaking a bit due to the heavy rotor? I know 9015 is noisy and heavy. Is it my imagination?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Popcorneaterman said:


> Hi all, I'm actually quite alarmed by this post. I was ready to purchase, but seeing this post makes me question some of the statements about the durability and quality of the watch. Could it be worth it instead to spend $400-$600 on another brand?
> 
> Is the fragility that the original poster (Karan) a known issue or is this a one off case?
> 
> I've been browsing this thread over the last few weeks, but I don't recall if people have mentioned the sturdiness of the watch.


When I got my first Tisell sub I had two loose screws in the bracelet. The screws came out and the watch fell off of my wrist at approximately five feet onto concrete. The bracelet and case have good dents in them but all indices remain perfect.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

djdertate said:


> When I got my first Tisell sub I had two loose screws in the bracelet. The screws came out and the watch fell off of my wrist at approximately five feet onto concrete. The bracelet and case have good dents in them but all indices remain perfect.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I wacked mine crystal too against a steel post in a room while I was training with the fire brigade. I had grey plastic film over my visor to limit my sight like a smoke filled room. I did not have full gear on as it was more an exercise about searching in a large area where you cant see so my watch was exposed. Anyway waving my arms around and turning quickly BANG right on the crystal. I was sick to the stomach, I could not check my watch either till after the exercise. Not a mark on the crystal, nothing at all, the watch was perfect no scratches nothing. Clearly the crystal is very scratch resistant, I think the indicies falling out of the watch mentioned was just bad luck, I think Tisell is as tough as any watch.
Chris


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

watch0b0y said:


> Hey guys, has anyone noticed their watch case shaking a bit due to the heavy rotor? I know 9015 is noisy and heavy. Is it my imagination?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you flick your wrist the right way, the rotor will spin quite a bit. I would not call it shaking, just a slight vibration. I am used to it. If you are coming from a Seiko (bidirectional winding) it will be noticeable at first.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordshola (Feb 3, 2015)

After being really happy with my Tisell Flieger I'm considering their Marine Diver. I've also looked at Steinhart Ocean 1 as well at about double the price. Could anyone compare them especially build quality? From what I understand they are really similar apart from the Miyota vs ETA obviously.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

^^^^IMO, my Steinharts have better fit and finish.. better bracelet, better overall quality.

That being said, the Tisell is a great value considering the features. I'm very impressed with mine.

This was my first experience with a Miyota 9015 and it's on par with my ETA's. Even keeps better time than some.

... but at the end of the day, I wouldn't pick my Tisell over my Steinhart.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to have Steinhart as well, but don't consider it a much better value (uncomfortable straight lugs, non tapering bracelet, hard to read ceramic bezel, weak lume, "useless" cyclops,..). The build quality, mainly of bracelet and clasp was better, but overall I'd say that both watches are in the similar category. The final choice from my point of view is whether someone wants an "exact" copy (Tisell) or just a heavy inspiration with a touch of uniqueness (Steinhart/Davosa/..). 

I flipped my Steinhart, purchased Tisell and haven't looked back..


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

This is what I'm using as a comparison for build quality.. so until Tisell does something similar, I'll be picking..

Steinhart- 1

Tisell- 2


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> This is what I'm using as a comparison for build quality.. so until Tisell does something similar, I'll be picking..
> 
> Steinhart- 1
> 
> ...


Well, I had ask for a Tisell MilSub, more than a year ago, on the other main Tisell thread. So if Tisell is making a 40 mm MilSub, I definitely be buying one, or maybe two.

Still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Steinhart is also 2 or 3mm bigger, that must be a relevant factor too.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I have this ...







and this ...







and this ...







and this ...







and this ... (not my pic)







and this ...








As you can see, I have MilSub homages from 35 mm to 42 mm. My favourite size is still around 39 - 40 mm. But the best representative homage of the vintage 70's MilSub, goes to OVM, imho.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, I have this ...
> View attachment 10938186
> 
> and this ...
> ...


How does NTH build quality compare to Tissel?
I also just emailed Mr. Oh about Milsub, maybe if we all ask he may do it.


----------



## Popcorneaterman (Jun 11, 2016)

I really like the recent conversation here. Not Tisell Dive, rah rah!! But, this is what it is, and what it isn't. One of the great fears I have with purchasing is that I'll be sucked into the hype. It's important to know what it (Tisell Dive) is, and what it isn't (it's not a Rolex). Especially for those of us with pretty limited funds, it's really important to know what we are getting and what other options exist. It's part of making a well informed opinion... which I hope to make.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

If funds are limited but you can stretch to the $200 then I think everyone agrees it's superb value.

For Seiko money you get a buttery smooth high beat movement, ceramic bezel, sapphire, screwed solid bracelet, BGW9 lume (not better than Seiko lume IMO but it *is* blue) but perhaps best of all it will be regulated prior to despatch - mine was within one second per day.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How does NTH build quality compare to Tissel?
> I also just emailed Mr. Oh about Milsub, maybe if we all ask he may do it.


Well, Doc's NTH is definitely better on the built quality side. But in terms of overall value, Tisell still wins, as NTH is cost almost 3 times more now new.

Luckily for me, I got the NTHs less than 2 times of my Tisell Subs during the initial hectic 5 mins of preodering period, sometime in May 2016.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, Doc's NTH is definitely better on the built quality side. But in terms of overall value, Tisell still wins, as NTH is cost almost 3 times more now new.
> 
> Luckily for me, I got the NTHs less than 2 times of my Tisell Subs during the initial hectic 5 mins of preodering period, sometime in May 2016.


Good to hear.
I have been eyeing the new amphion dark gilt and hoping to get it at a good price at preorder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Good to hear.
> I have been eyeing the new amphion dark gilt and hoping to get it at a good price at preorder
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean this?







I'm keen too. But I've already vowed no new watches till end of 2017. So I give this a miss. 

Edit : But I might change my mind, if the prototype is really that good looking, to me at least.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 10945826
> 
> I'm keen too. But I've already vowed no new watches till end of 2017. So I give this a miss.
> ...


I want this, but with Mercedes hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

yep, getting this unless I find another milsub homage in the meantime
Mr. Oh responded he will take it into consideration to make a milsub tissel, which means probably not lol.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 10945826
> 
> I'm keen too. But I've already vowed no new watches till end of 2017. So I give this a miss.
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I want this, but with Mercedes hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry, imho, MilSub homage should come with MilSub hands.

But I understand the general appeal of gilt Mercedes hands with a gilt dial.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> yep, getting this unless I find another milsub homage in the meantime
> Mr. Oh responded he will take it into consideration to make a milsub tissel, which means probably not lol.


Lol, I understand Tisell's situation.

In the meantime, I'm still in the process of modding my 8926OB into a MilSub homage.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> So sorry, imho, MilSub homage should come with MilSub hands.
> 
> But I understand the general appeal of gilt Mercedes hands with a gilt dial.


MilSub homage watches should also come with crown guards.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, I understand Tisell's situation.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm still in the process of modding my 8926OB into a MilSub homage.


I've built one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> MilSub homage watches should also come with crown guards.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, very true.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I've built one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures, or it never happened!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Pictures, or it never happened!


I'll have to PM them....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Is Mr. Oh taking any orders right now? I just emailed him a few minutes ago but I was wondering how much the wait time is usually. Also, anyone tried buying just the watch head without the bracelet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 10945826
> 
> I'm keen too. But I've already vowed no new watches till end of 2017. So I give this a miss.
> ...


When is he opening pre-orders for this? I can't keep up in the many nth threads.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> When is he opening pre-orders for this? I can't keep up in the many nth threads.


I think you need to subscribe to just this thread, and you'll see the prototype pics being posted.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-l-h-janis-trading-doc-vail-3556858-119.html#post38925002

Cheers


----------



## AlexMinh (Aug 5, 2016)

The mailman just leaved and i'm so excited to open a box. Hhumm , look like everything is ok. I got what i pay for .

But hold a minute, anybody here noticed that the indicies smaller than the original Hulk? And on my crown not have a 'T'' logo ?


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Post some pictures so that we can compare!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was told that I got on the waiting list Sunday and to expect about a month til they have more stock. I got an answer back from Mr. Oh in about 12 hours and it was on the weekend


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

My crown has a T logo and mine was from the last batch. Post some pics..
Chris


----------



## AlexMinh (Aug 5, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> My crown has a T logo and mine was from the last batch. Post some pics..
> Chris


Myphone has broken and now in store to fix, pics will coming soon. Can u take some photo of your crown , Chris ?


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

They need to make a batman homage!


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

AlexMinh said:


> Myphone has broken and now in store to fix, pics will coming soon. Can u take some photo of your crown , Chris ?


Umm I can but mine is like everyone elses a raised T on the crown..
Chris


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Does anyone have one of these they would like to sell?


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

I have one of the latest batch of subs, black with green bezel, around a month old which I'm considering selling. It's a lovely watch but I wish I'd gone for green / green as it's a bit too close to my Tissel GMT which I prefer (I also prefer the GMT bezel).
The sub keeps great time (as does the GMT), within a second or two per day which is better than my COSC certified Bremont which cost over ten times as much!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone know what rubber strap is on this beauty? I see similar straps on real Sub's all the time, looks like it's made for the watch. thanks!


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Anyone know what rubber strap is on this beauty? I see similar straps on real Sub's all the time, looks like it's made for the watch. thanks!


I was told by a former owner that it's a RubberB clone, but it no longer fits the new position of the lug holes on the Marine Diver, which are now closer to the watch case.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

it is gone..


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I will sell my black no date bgw9 Tisell. PM me if you do not want to wait. Will open thread in the sales forum shortly.


If only you had the blue or green one with the cyclops and date!!


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

NightOwl said:


> Not sure why so many people remove the cyclops. It actually magnifies. I've been enjoying mine.


gorgeus


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I will sell my black no date bgw9 Tisell. PM me if you do not want to wait. Will open thread in the sales forum shortly.


PM sent. Serious buyer here


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello just wanted too say hello from jerusalem:


































































now i feel that the watch is complete with the new Bracelet!!
and of course the standart Lumeshot:


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Marine Diver on NATO. Feels like a match.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

These Tisell Subs honestly seem higher quality than the invicta homage, or the numerous chinese homages.

Do they use a better quality steel and are the bezels ceramic? They look more polished.

Can anyone comment?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> These Tisell Subs honestly seem higher quality than the invicta homage, or the numerous chinese homages.
> 
> Do they use a better quality steel and are the bezels ceramic? They look more polished.
> 
> Can anyone comment?


I have no idea about the quality of the steel, but the Tissel's divers (and GMT) do indeed have ceramic bezels.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Gone.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

So when are these coming back? Anyone know?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was told about a month from Mr.Oh. You can email him to get put on a waiting list. 

[email protected]

That's his email. Just let him know that you want to be put on the waiting list


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

What price range are we talking? It's annoying because the website doesn't have a price on sold out items.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

You have to email Mr. Oh to get on the waiting list for one of these babies. They're not going to be available on the website. His email is [email protected]. Expect to wait months to get one - a lot of people are lined up.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

That I am not sure of. I think it is around $200US but I am in the dark about that. I have been going back and forth on an Orient Ray2, Mako2, Or the Tisell Sub. Price of course is an issue and I am in Canada so I got to think of the exchange rate. both the Orients are in the $240 Canadian range atm. But they have been having problems lately with the crown so I am leaning towards a Tisell. Of course that could change if I find a great deal on a Seiko Diver LOL.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

I just want a sub homage and these look better than the Invicta 8926 I have at the moment. Steel quality looks better and the bezel looks more shiny.


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

The Orient doesn't even remotely compare to the Tisell in terms of quality or accuracy


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

From my understanding that for the money you can't get a better deal. I have seen a few WUSers posting their Tisell Subs for sale. Chech out the for sale section to see.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

jlafou1 said:


> The Orient doesn't even remotely compare to the Tisell in terms of quality or accuracy


I've been reading that lately. The sapphire crystal and the movement, all seem to be worth the price, and now the problems pretty much have old me. Now to wait for my email from Mr.Oh for my watch.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

It has almost been a month since Mr. Oh has said "within a month". Needless to say I'm getting a bit antsy for that email....


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

A week ago he told me he'd have them back in stock in 2 weeks...1 more week to go now. I ended up getting a used one here, the wait was killing me.


3 LIKES


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

You guys need to chill, I got interested in the Tisell a while back and I was put on the waiting list. I gave up a few weeks after the I should have heard from Mr Oh. I bought a Vostok which I love and then I got the email that the watch was ready, typical!! Anyway the second time I bought my Tisell and very happy I did, as I have said in other posts I am in the fire brigade so my watches get a real work out and despite this the Tisell is super accurate.
Point is chill guys the watch will come and when it does it will be well worth the wait it you emailed him he will get back to you when it is ready, in the mean time enjoy all the nice pics 
Chris


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys! suggestions for my Kermit no date? Sadly, I've lost my love on this watch and are desperately gaining it back.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> Guys! suggestions for my Kermit no date? Sadly, I've lost my love on this watch and are desperately gaining it back.


Put it on different colored nato straps and that'll give it a different look.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

CharlieSanders said:


> Guys! suggestions for my Kermit no date? Sadly, I've lost my love on this watch and are desperately gaining it back.


Buy a different color!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I received mine today from a fellow WUSer. This thing is a beauty.










How's everyone using a leather or NATO strap on theirs? Curved spring bars?

3 LIKES


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I received mine today from a fellow WUSer. This thing is a beauty.
> 
> How's everyone using a leather or NATO strap on theirs? Curved spring bars?
> 
> 3 LIKES


Yes, with curved spring bars over here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

househalfman said:


> How's everyone using a leather or NATO strap on theirs?


Instead of installing the (straight) spring bars first, and then trying to slide the NATO strap inside (which won't work), I place the NATO strap against the watch where I want it, and THEN install the spring bars. Once the spring bars are locked into place, the strap won't move anymore, but that's not a major problem. The only downside is that you can't enjoy the convenience of changing straps without using tools.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Tovarisch said:


> Instead of installing the (straight) spring bars first, and then trying to slide the NATO strap inside (which won't work), I place the NATO strap against the watch where I want it, and THEN install the spring bars. Once the spring bars are locked into place, the strap won't move anymore, but that's not a major problem. The only downside is that you can't enjoy the convenience of changing straps without using tools.


Why not just bend the spring bars? That is what I did. Just take your spring bar tool in one hand and push the middle of the spring bar into the shaft of the tool. Wallah! You can now still use your bracelet and have quick strap changes.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

How does this watch stack up against the heavily debated Ginault


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Hammerhead, SharkDiver, and Tisell sub.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

> How does this watch stack up against the heavily debated Ginault


Well, with the cheapests Ginault Ocean Rover demanding a measely $1299 per watch..... I reckon pretty good Mjackson! That's a lot of coin for a diver, so you had better really be in love with that sucker. I admit it's a nice watch, but is it a $1000 better watch?? Your call!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Alex_B. said:


> Put it on different colored nato straps and that'll give it a different look.


How's this for a change? Yay or nay?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Photoshoot time!


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Can the GMT hand be moved independently on the Tisell GMT?


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Phariance said:


> Can the GMT hand be moved independently on the Tisell GMT?


Yes it can, it's fully functional (although I've not quite worked out how to set it, a partial pull and move the crown in one direction moves the GMT hand on its own, when setting the time the GMT hand also moves but at a different rate to the main hour hand).


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

has anybody heard anything about a new shipment?


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so jealous guys waiting to be in line for a tisell and it is taking to much time... nobody wants to sell theirs? Black with cyclops 😁?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Like someone posted already and I am thankful he did because it helped me desire it more. The longer you wait your booty prize will be much more treasured. (he/she did not say exactly that but damn I am poetic!!!)

So I am happy to be on a month or more waiting list and once my number comes up, I may even shed a tear when I finally receive it. In the meantime, I have a Soki beater coming that I will rip it apart and waste my time and hopefully I will not buy anymore watches for a while. Of course I will continue to go to thrift shops and look for a hidden treasure.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just emailed Mr Oh, changed my original order from a black date diver to an all green (dial and bezel) date diver with NOOOOOOOO cyclops. Hopefully it works out this time. Sent him a photo of a green Tulk no cyclops just in case. Original order was for a black date no cyclops, when it arrived had a cyclops. Can't adequately describe how much I detest the cyclops (don't get me going, my Steinhart Ocean One black has cost me a fortune to replace the glass as Steinhart don't customise). So I sent it back for a replacement. Seems all good, don't care how long I have to wait. Really love all the picture you have all posted of the all green diver! Shame it isn't 42mm or 44mm would even be better..... sigh, those first world problems I have to deal with!


----------



## BillPark (Oct 2, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Ahdee1288 (Mar 1, 2016)

on the waiting list for my green sub as well...question for members who have the latest version of the sub. Has anyone tried replacing the bracelet with a Nato strap? I thought I had read that the lug width is tight. Thinking about the Blusharks type which are 1.4mm / 1.5mm thick. Do I have to pre order some curved spring bars? 

thanks


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just received an eBay gift certificate so I ordered a strap and some curved pins. I'll report once they arrive and I get a chance to play with it (just received mine I believe around the end of January so it is latest generation).


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

strap came, and it is a fairly thin nylon Nato strap. NO WAY will it fit without curved pins, and even then I'm not sure.

Curved pins should show up today, so I'll try again once I have them.

- Dan


----------



## Ahdee1288 (Mar 1, 2016)

Like other members have commented, it seems to be a very tight fit if you can't even slip a Nato through. How did you find the metal bracelet? It seems to be mixed reviews with quite a few complaining the loose screws and the stiff glide lock.

thanks Dan


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bracelet is fine. Glidelock works great once you figure it out. I've been meaning to add a little locktite to the bracelet screws but haven't lost one yet. But it's only been a month or two with wearing the watch at least a handful of times a week.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

There's a black no date on sale right now, if somebody here wants that model without having to wait: WatchNet: Trading Post: FS: Tisell No Date Marine Diver 40mm Ceramic Bezel

Edit: SOLD


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rider14 said:


> strap came, and it is a fairly thin nylon Nato strap. NO WAY will it fit without curved pins, and even then I'm not sure.
> 
> Curved pins should show up today, so I'll try again once I have them.
> 
> - Dan


OK, curved pins came. Made all the difference. Strap fit easily. Not sure how a thicker leather strap would fit, but regular ballistic nylon NATO straps should be fine.

I know - if no pic it didn't happen...


----------



## Ahdee1288 (Mar 1, 2016)

thanks Dan...the Blushark straps are generally a bit thicker than the regular ones...I think the specs. are 1.4mm to 1.5mm thick. With the curved spring bars, did your Nato strap go in rather easily? In other words, do you feel a slightly thicker Nato would work?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I have fairly thick leather Zulu that fit the curved spring bars. I'm pretty sure it will fit thicker natos.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

And as have been said, pics or it didn't happen.



















I might be selling this tisell soon though.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ahdee1288 said:


> thanks Dan...the Blushark straps are generally a bit thicker than the regular ones...I think the specs. are 1.4mm to 1.5mm thick. With the curved spring bars, did your Nato strap go in rather easily? In other words, do you feel a slightly thicker Nato would work?


It fits and looks awesome on admiralty grey alphashark from blushark with curved pins.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all, anyone have any updates on when it might be restocked? I have an email from Tisell on Feb. 9th saying it would probably be within a month, but haven't heard anything since. Thanks!


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried putting a batman bezel on their Tisell GMT?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, anyone have any updates on when it might be restocked? I have an email from Tisell on Feb. 9th saying it would probably be within a month, but haven't heard anything since. Thanks!


I was told February, now it seems to be march. It can't be soon enough. I've wanted one of their sub's/ sub GMTs for ever and a day.


----------



## Ahdee1288 (Mar 1, 2016)

househalfman said:


> And as have been said, pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the validation....will place my order for the curved spring bars and nato to get ready for the incoming Tisell sub. By the way, love your Helson diver in the background. Is that a 40mm or 42mm? Have been looking at that piece...still figuring out the difference between brass vs. bronze and its patina effect.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Big relief and big plus for Tisell crystal. I found what looked like a chip on the edge of the crystal. I was convinced it was a chip as I could feel it with my nail, I scratched it for 10 minutes and it came off it was maybe a bit of very hard paint or grit from an impact. Now it is off and no marks at all.
Chris


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ahdee1288 said:


> thanks for the validation....will place my order for the curved spring bars and nato to get ready for the incoming Tisell sub. By the way, love your Helson diver in the background. Is that a 40mm or 42mm? Have been looking at that piece...still figuring out the difference between brass vs. bronze and its patina effect.


You're welcome. That's a 40mm brass; no experience with bronze myself so I can't speak for the difference but there's plenty of threads out there.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Just got an email stating the Tisell 9015 subs are back in stock. I got my fingers crossed for the GMT to become available soon.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

lee714 said:


> Has anyone tried putting a batman bezel on their Tisell GMT?











I did and I changed out the dial and GMT hand too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

What a beauty! Would of loved to see it with the original Tisell dial. Where did you source/buy all the parts to make it a batman?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

lee714 said:


> What a beauty! Would of loved to see it with the original Tisell dial. Where did you source/buy all the parts to make it a batman?


It started out as a Hulk. I know, but I still have the parts to change it back. 
I got the parts from eBay except the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

What do I search for when buying that bezel insert?


rbesass said:


> It started out as a Hulk. I know, but I still have the parts to change it back.
> I got the parts from eBay except the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Looks like they're back in stock! Unfortunately I instead went with a Ginault OR a few days ago, but I couldn't be happier with it. I won't lie though, the ceramic bezel on the Tisell still looks tempting.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Back in stock, black no-date ordered!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

lee714 said:


> What do I search for when buying that bezel insert?


It's a 38mm insert. Don't buy the larger one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Damn you, just checked back and saw this, now I have a blue no-date on the way...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am guessing that some people have received an email from Mr.Oh to inform them of their stock now? I have not heard back yet but I did include my name a a few weeks ago so it must be first come, first served.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just got an email from Tisell to place my order, but can't decide which Sub to get! My current rotation consist of a Sinn 104 I (black dial and bezel, pilot), Citizen Promaster BN0151 (blue dial and bezel, diver), VSA field watch (white dial), and a Casio Edifice EF503 beater (black dial, chrono). I'm dont like the green, so trying to decide between the black or blue diver. Help me choose which Sub to order to compliment my collection!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, it looks like you have 1 blue and 2 black..... Anyone know if he does the multi coloured bezel? if not I would go blue, but I am a bit partial to blue.


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Got mine coming in! I have the black no date and ordered the black date. Should I have gotten the green date? I plan to sell the black no date if anyone is interested


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Just checked the website, the Sub is still Out of Stock? Is there a different/new site?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> Just checked the website, the Sub is still Out of Stock? Is there a different/new site?


No it is always out of stock, just email mr Oh and get on the waiting list.
Chris


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Well I went for the black no date, and here's why: Classic sub look, and the dial is so beautiful when it's symmetrical and clean (without the date window). I tend to associate a cyclopes with bad Rolex copies I've seen in the past. For some reason when I see someone wearing a watch with a cyclops, I think bad Rolex knock off. Almost every real Rolex sub you see has the cyclopes, so I figure not having it will separate this watch a bit from the typical "copy". I've found myself grabbing my no-date watches more often lately and it's so nice to just have to set the time and forget it. Constantly setting dates and day/dates every time they've stopped running becomes tedious for me. I've also found that when not wearing a date watch, I tend to subconciouslly remember the date and not need it on my wrist anyway. But what really put me over the top in picking this version were these pictures from a Korean forum. Enjoy!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

jlafou1 said:


> Got mine coming in! I have the black no date and ordered the black date. Should I have gotten the green date? I plan to sell the black no date if anyone is interested


Just out of curiosity, why the switch from no date to date?


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Got this image off the internet somewhere - due credit to its owner, but golly I'm happy to have one of these (no date) coming in soon! |>|>|>


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Well I went for the black no date, and here's why: Classic sub look, and the dial is so beautiful when it's symmetrical and clean (without the date window). I tend to associate a cyclopes with bad Rolex copies I've seen in the past. For some reason when I see someone wearing a watch with a cyclops, I think bad Rolex knock off. Almost every real Rolex sub you see has the cyclopes, so I figure not having it will separate this watch a bit from the typical "copy". I've found myself grabbing my no-date watches more often lately and it's so nice to just have to set the time and forget it. Constantly setting dates and day/dates every time they've stopped running becomes tedious for me. I've also found that when not wearing a date watch, I tend to subconciouslly remember the date and not need it on my wrist anyway. But what really put me over the top in picking this version were these pictures from a Korean forum. Enjoy!


Yeah, I'm tending that way, have enough watches with dates. Although Mr Oh can and will supply a date diver sans the cyclops if you so request. I'm in for an all green Tulk (bezel and dial), just tossing up no date or date no cylcops. I do find it a pain at times to set the date, use my phone more often than not to check the date and even with my date watches, if only wearing them for a day or two, just set the time in many instances.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Well I went for the black no date, and here's why: Classic sub look, and the dial is so beautiful when it's symmetrical and clean (without the date window). I tend to associate a cyclopes with bad Rolex copies I've seen in the past. For some reason when I see someone wearing a watch with a cyclops, I think bad Rolex knock off. Almost every real Rolex sub you see has the cyclopes, so I figure not having it will separate this watch a bit from the typical "copy". I've found myself grabbing my no-date watches more often lately and it's so nice to just have to set the time and forget it. Constantly setting dates and day/dates every time they've stopped running becomes tedious for me. I've also found that when not wearing a date watch, I tend to subconciouslly remember the date and not need it on my wrist anyway. But what really put me over the top in picking this version were these pictures from a Korean forum. Enjoy!


Great justification. You just sold me on a blue no date.

Update: Just placed my order today (3/14) for a #6 blue no date. Tisell's reply said that due to the volume of orders they will begin shipping on 3/29.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I went for the black no date, and here's why: Classic sub look, and the dial is so beautiful when it's symmetrical and clean (without the date window). I tend to associate a cyclopes with bad Rolex copies I've seen in the past. For some reason when I see someone wearing a watch with a cyclops, I think bad Rolex knock off. Almost every real Rolex sub you see has the cyclopes, so I figure not having it will separate this watch a bit from the typical "copy". I've found myself grabbing my no-date watches more often lately and it's so nice to just have to set the time and forget it. Constantly setting dates and day/dates every time they've stopped running becomes tedious for me. I've also found that when not wearing a date watch, I tend to subconciouslly remember the date and not need it on my wrist anyway. But what really put me over the top in picking this version were these pictures from a Korean forum. Enjoy!
> ...


I almost went for a date, no cyclopse too. But after looking at a lot of side by side pictures, the no date version just was more attractive to me in the end.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Emsflyer84 said:


> I almost went for a date, no cyclopse too. But after looking at a lot of side by side pictures, the no date version just was more attractive to me in the end.


I may have to do the same, lots of side by side comparisons!! Have about a week to decide before I let Mr Oh know which I would prefer!!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

So when you get your email you have a week to decide? Good to know and I am in the same boat as well. I am pretty much going to grab a green dial/bezel sub but on the fence with the date/no date or cyclops/no cyclops. It really does look so much cleaner with out the date window. I guess at these prices you can always grab another one. I was hoping for a multi colored bezel like the pepsi but I guess he they do not do that.



Red PeeKay said:


> I may have to do the same, lots of side by side comparisons!! Have about a week to decide before I let Mr Oh know which I would prefer!!


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Doubt:
No date - "MARINE DIVER" wrote on the dial. 
Date model - "MARINE DIVE". 

Why there's this kind of difference ?

My best regards 
Daniel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Dalll said:


> Doubt:
> No date - "MARINE DIVER" wrote on the dial.
> Date model - "MARINE DIVE".
> 
> ...


Wow I never noticed this! Another reason I'm glad I went with the no-date


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

The picture I posted was from the first generation of the divers. ALL of the new divers (date and no-date) will have the text DIVER on the dial.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ojibway Bob said:


> So when you get your email you have a week to decide? Good to know and I am in the same boat as well. I am pretty much going to grab a green dial/bezel sub but on the fence with the date/no date or cyclops/no cyclops. It really does look so much cleaner with out the date window. I guess at these prices you can always grab another one. I was hoping for a multi colored bezel like the pepsi but I guess he they do not do that.


Mr Oh owes me a watch (no pun intended). I ordered a black diver with date and no cyclops and he sent me a black date with cyclops. I returned the watch, however I then took off overseas for work and won't be back in Oz until late next week. I got him to delay sending the watch. I've since asked if I can change the order to an all green diver with or without date. I'm still undecided. I always liked the all green and have a number of black divers. Figure a green will fill out the collection (have a blue borealis cascais no date coming). Just looking to add a brass watch (either the steinhart Ocean 1 green or I really like the gruppo gamma vanguard with blue dial.... sigh more first world problems I have to deal with!) I'm not too fussed over how long it takes to get shipped, I have a ton of watches I rotate and some on the way..... I not a very well boy!


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just wanted to see how your Subs are holding up... And wanted to check if anyone did water resistance test on theirs? I had a discussion with a fellow forum member on our local watches forum.. I stated that Tisell is at least on par with Steinhart watches, but he said that he doubts it... and isn't even sure that Tisell sub's water resistance is good enough to take shower with it. I would like to prove him wrong


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Just wanted to see how your Subs are holding up... And wanted to check if anyone did water resistance test on theirs? I had a discussion with a fellow forum member on our local watches forum.. I stated that Tisell is at least on par with Steinhart watches, but he said that he doubts it... and isn't even sure that Tisell sub's water resistance is good enough to take shower with it. I would like to prove him wrong


I've swim with mine. Works for me


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> No it is always out of stock, just email mr Oh and get on the waiting list.
> Chris


thanks! Now I just have to decide which one....


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Bane01 said:


> Just wanted to see how your Subs are holding up... And wanted to check if anyone did water resistance test on theirs? I had a discussion with a fellow forum member on our local watches forum.. I stated that Tisell is at least on par with Steinhart watches, but he said that he doubts it... and isn't even sure that Tisell sub's water resistance is good enough to take shower with it. I would like to prove him wrong


Are you saying that Mr. Oh said he wasn't sure that the water resistance was even good enough to take a shower with? That's a bit concerning, considering the fact that it has 200 meters water resistant printed on the dial and that these are diving watches.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Passepied said:


> Bane01 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to see how your Subs are holding up... And wanted to check if anyone did water resistance test on theirs? I had a discussion with a fellow forum member on our local watches forum.. I stated that Tisell is at least on par with Steinhart watches, but he said that he doubts it... and isn't even sure that Tisell sub's water resistance is good enough to take shower with it. I would like to prove him wrong
> ...


I think he was saying that another forum member was saying he doubted the water resistance of the Tisell. Not Mr. Oh. I've seen more posts from people who regularly use their Tisell subs in the water. I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> I think he was saying that another forum member was saying he doubted the water resistance of the Tisell. Not Mr. Oh. I've seen more posts from people who regularly use their Tisell subs in the water. I don't think it's a problem.


 Ah, come to think of it, that makes a lot more sense. I wonder who he was referring to, though.


----------



## Mdc5162 (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone here ran into trouble with the Tisell bracelet? The bracelet will not stay on the case on mine. Seems like the holes in the end links have too much play and the holes in the lugs are drilled to close to the case so one spring bar consistently pops out of the hole on the lug.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Mdc5162 said:


> Has anyone here ran into trouble with the Tisell bracelet? The bracelet will not stay on the case on mine. Seems like the holes in the end links have too much play and the holes in the lugs are drilled to close to the case so one spring bar consistently pops out of the hole on the lug.


I face this problem and it's quite frustrating if you're trying to put it back. My advice is to use a bent/curved Spring bars. Works for me


----------



## Mdc5162 (Jul 5, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> I face this problem and it's quite frustrating if you're trying to put it back. My advice is to use a bent/curved Spring bars. Works for me


Thanks for the tip, But bent spring bars work in the steel end links?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Does anyone know the diameter of the lug holes on the sub?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Mdc5162 said:


> Thanks for the tip, But bent spring bars work in the steel end links?


They do for mine, it takes abit of effort to position it.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Does anyone know the diameter of the lug holes on the sub?


It's 20mm!
Edit: I realise what you're asking isn't what I've answered. For this it will be better to ask Mr. Oh directly.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Does anyone know the diameter of the lug holes on the sub?


I think you have to check with Tisell to be sure. It can be anything from 0.9 mm to 1.2 mm.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I think you have to check with Tisell to be sure. It can be anything from 0.9 mm to 1.2 mm.


I was attempting to order curved spring bars, but I realized I didn't have that information.

I don't feel comfortable unless they fit properly.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Bane01 said:


> Just wanted to see how your Subs are holding up... And wanted to check if anyone did water resistance test on theirs? I had a discussion with a fellow forum member on our local watches forum.. I stated that Tisell is at least on par with Steinhart watches, but he said that he doubts it... and isn't even sure that Tisell sub's water resistance is good enough to take shower with it. I would like to prove him wrong


I have. It passed.

I have a friendly relationship with my watchmaker even outside of watches. I stop by his place every couple of weeks or so to chat as his shop is in a complex with a restaurant I like to have lunch at. Last time I was there he offered to pressure test the Tisell for me. Passed. Not only did it pass, his machine goes up to 300M so he tested it at 300M for me. Passed at 300M too.


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

No date black has been ordered! This is my first Tisell diver...looking so forward to this watch!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd like to order one. Website says sold out.

http://mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/product/sold-out/33/?cate_no=1&display_group=5

I heard you had to email mr. Oh. Anyone able to share the email address? I can't find it. Cheers in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

His email is [email protected]


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

After hearing so many good things about this watch, I just pulled the trigger on an all green version with date. It took me a while to decide which colour to go for as they all look nice.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

COYI said:


> After hearing so many good things about this watch, I just pulled the trigger on an all green version with date. It took me a while to decide which colour to go for as they all look nice.


I'm with you on that. I know I want green but in the air with date/no date or cyclops lol. Enjoy yours..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Went with Black/Date. I use the date function so much that I think I'd miss it too much. I can deal with the cyclops.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Went with Black/Date. I use the date function so much that I think I'd miss it too much. I can deal with the cyclops.


I cant do without the cyclops (45 years old) or I cant see the darn date.
Chris


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Thats is exactly why I ordered mine without the date... LOL!

It will be the first watch I've ordered that didn't have the date function but I thought I'd give it a try. That being said, from the pictures, the Tisell Cyclops does look like it works very well!

Chris



Cafe Latte said:


> I cant do without the cyclops (45 years old) or I cant see the darn date.
> Chris


----------



## Mdc5162 (Jul 5, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> They do for mine, it takes abit of effort to position it.


Thanks for the suggestion, I will order some curved ones but in the mean time I put a slight bend in one of them (I know probably not the best idea) and I havent had an issue the next couple days. Is this a known issue or possible just one with bad tolerances?


----------



## Mdc5162 (Jul 5, 2016)

The one I have doesnt have a date either (my first withiout a date) but I absolutely love how clean and even the dial looks. I can deal without the date just fine. I'm sure you will like it!



ccpeabody said:


> Thats is exactly why I ordered mine without the date... LOL!
> 
> It will be the first watch I've ordered that didn't have the date function but I thought I'd give it a try. That being said, from the pictures, the Tisell Cyclops does look like it works very well!
> 
> Chris


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone have or had Steinhart GMT and Tisell GMT? Can you compare them?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> I was attempting to order curved spring bars, but I realized I didn't have that information.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable unless they fit properly.


I'm thinking of ordering curved spring bars too, to have more strap options.

Did you manage to find out the size of the tips? Thanks!


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just went to eBay and bought a pack of 4 curved 20mm pins for like $3 and watch has been great with Nato strap. Probably worn it 8 out of 10 days, and I wear it fairly tight, with absolutely no issues.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Rider14 said:


> I just went to eBay and bought a pack of 4 curved 20mm pins for like $3 and watch has been great with Nato strap. Probably worn it 8 out of 10 days, and I wear it fairly tight, with absolutely no issues.


Would you happen to have a link to that? Or do you know the diameter of the tips? Thanks!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Rider14 said:


> I just went to eBay and bought a pack of 4 curved 20mm pins for like $3 and watch has been great with Nato strap. Probably worn it 8 out of 10 days, and I wear it fairly tight, with absolutely no issues.


What thickness pins did you buy?? There are a variety, 1.5, 1.78 and 1.8mm. I read somewhere you should try and use the thickest if possible.


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

No idea on width of pins. But here Ian the item number. On eBay. 

Item No. 171851792236


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought these and have used for a month or so, perfect fit and quality.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222262837456

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

lol never thought anyone would buy something like curved pin  Are the holes that close to the case??


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm considering ordering the Tisell Sub,
but I'm leery of the 40mm case. Is it
gonna be to small on my 7.25" wrist 
and fairly large hands? Anyone have
picture of the Sub on a larger wrist?


----------



## Mdc5162 (Jul 5, 2016)

Comes down to personal preference, I think you will be fine. My watches are 40mm to 42mm and I prefer the 40mm. But if you like seeing giant watches like 46mm on your wrist then maybe not a good option.



WTM said:


> I'm considering ordering the Tisell Sub,
> but I'm leery of the 40mm case. Is it
> gonna be to small on my 7.25" wrist
> and fairly large hands? Anyone have
> picture of the Sub on a larger wrist?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Rider14 said:


> No idea on width of pins. But here Ian the item number. On eBay.
> 
> Item No. 171851792236


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I bought these and have used for a month or so, perfect fit and quality.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222262837456
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I really want a 36912 watch from tisell

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Folks, 
Really happy with my Green no date, it's been a month now. 

I'm really interested by the GMT, do you guys have one? Any reviews? I saw pictures of a green and a black one, any other colors?

Cheers


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

WTM said:


> I'm considering ordering the Tisell Sub,
> but I'm leery of the 40mm case. Is it
> gonna be to small on my 7.25" wrist
> and fairly large hands? Anyone have
> picture of the Sub on a larger wrist?


I was just about to post this exact question. Same wrist size and I usually like 42-43mm sized watches. Any chance of some pics on some 7.25-8" wrist sizes? It should be made a rule to have wrist size under avatar or in post.


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

After seeing too many pics of the black no date version here I just had to go and ask Mr. Oh. Not a big surprise but they're out again. Guessing that another batch could be due around May.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone had their watch shipped yet? Was told by Mr. Oh that he would "start shipping my watch" on the 20th. I assume he meant he would start shipping the watches by order of wait list.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Am just musing how unique it is for single models to get their own 168 page thread full of happy customers/eager purchasers. Let alone from a microband. 

Mr Oh / Tisell are a great lesson in how to do watches right; decent components, put together with care, complimentary regulation, honest pricing.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> I was just about to post this exact question. Same wrist size and I usually like 42-43mm sized watches. Any chance of some pics on some 7.25-8" wrist sizes? It should be made a rule to have wrist size under avatar or in post.


I have a 7.5in wrist and will post when mine arrives.

Just to let you know I am not worried in the slightest about fit. I've tried on submariners from Rolex and the fit is astounding. The Marine Diver has similar specs to the Sub from a size and dimensions perspective.

I think it's one of those styles that makes almost any wrist look good. However, this is all just in my subjective opinion. Wearability is very personal and others may not agree with me.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Passepied said:


> Has anyone had their watch shipped yet? Was told by Mr. Oh that he would "start shipping my watch" on the 20th. I assume he meant he would start shipping the watches by order of wait list.


Mine has not shipped yet as an FYI.


----------



## rrmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

Passepied said:


> Has anyone had their watch shipped yet? Was told by Mr. Oh that he would "start shipping my watch" on the 20th. I assume he meant he would start shipping the watches by order of wait list.


Mine shipped this morning!

Woot!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

WTM said:


> I'm considering ordering the Tisell Sub,
> but I'm leery of the 40mm case. Is it
> gonna be to small on my 7.25" wrist
> and fairly large hands? Anyone have
> picture of the Sub on a larger wrist?





Gannicus said:


> I was just about to post this exact question. Same wrist size and I usually like 42-43mm sized watches. Any chance of some pics on some 7.25-8" wrist sizes? It should be made a rule to have wrist size under avatar or in post.


I've got a 7.5" wrist with relatively large hands and my watches are mostly 42mm - 47mm.
The Tisell Sub looks fine on my wrist though. I've tried other 40mm watches before and they look way smaller.
My Tisell Sub is my only under 42mm watch now.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Would like opinions on Seiko Sarx019 versus Tissel 9015 R. Know that Tisell is much cheaped but any perspective?


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Any views on above comparison ?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

pwk said:


> Would like opinions on Seiko Sarx019 versus Tissel 9015 R. Know that Tisell is much cheaped but any perspective?


Imo tisell has the better specs- high beat movement,domed sapphire etc but i like the looks of that seiko more.Its more classy design according to me. So if you are on budget get the tisell its very good value for money if not get the seiko.Either way you would be happy.
Cheers


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks so much !


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tisell does not use a domed crystal... just an FYI.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Rider14 said:


> Tisell does not use a domed crystal... just an FYI.


Sigh..... shame really! Would be nice if he offered that option.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Rider14 said:


> Tisell does not use a domed crystal... just an FYI.


It doesn't on the Marine Diver, but it does on other models, like the Pilots.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Purchased some generic curved spring bars (20mm x 1.5mm) and result is amazing - I can finally wear it on NATO without any issues whatsoever. Now wondering if I could use 1.78mm spring bars too..:-s


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

deluded said:


> I've got a 7.5" wrist with relatively large hands and my watches are mostly 42mm - 47mm.
> The Tisell Sub looks fine on my wrist though. I've tried other 40mm watches before and they look way smaller.
> My Tisell Sub is my only under 42mm watch now.


Thanks for responding. 40mm looks fine.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

WTM said:


> Thanks for responding. 40mm looks fine.


Glad to be of help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

mysiak said:


> Purchased some generic curved spring bars (20mm x 1.5mm) and result is amazing - I can finally wear it on NATO without any issues whatsoever. Now wondering if I could use 1.78mm spring bars too..:-s


I can fit a NATO (CSW on the picture) on my diver without problems, except leather, which indeed is a problem.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

pierch said:


> I can fit a NATO (CSW on the picture) on my diver without problems, except leather, which indeed is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed the original topic but is there generally an issue fitting a nato on the Marine Diver?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> Maybe I missed the original topic but is there generally an issue fitting a nato on the Marine Diver?


Well, it is if you use thicker NATOs like leather for example. The lug holes are quite close to the case, so it is difficult to fit a thicker NATO straps. Even if you manage to put it in, it won't look or feel comfortable. That is my experience.

So I only use thinner straps, CSW for instance. I Will try some curved spring bars though.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

With straight spring bars I couldn't get through even a "standard" NATO strap. It was impossible to squeeze it in with spring bar in position. The only way was to hold in one hand watch with strap and try to push in the spring bar with second hand. Had some fun doing it, but I was afraid that spring bar will pop out under so much stress. No such issues with curved bars..


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

If anyone is waiting for the new batch of Divers to arrive... mine arrived in the post today.

Initial impressions are this:

Packaging - Superb. Seriously well packaged!
Watch Case - A solid chunk of metal.
Crystal - Clear with no dust inside.
Dial - Clean with sharp indicies and well dispersed lume.
Hands - Mounted straight with no marks or scratches.
Bezel - Might be the only fault I can find. Very stiff and far from smooth but may well improve with time. Mine lines up the 12 o'clock perfectly.
Bezel Insert - Clean with nice etched markings.
Strap - Not 100% but very nice. Mine had one bad screw link that would not release but I was able to remove other links to compensate. The glide-lock seems to work smoothly.

All in all, very, very impressed and I would say probably one of the best, if not the best affordable on the market for $220.00.

I'm on the waiting list for the GMT and won't hesitate to purchase when I get the Email that they are available.

Cheers!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you receive any shipping notification emails? I haven't yet and am curious as to if I should be getting said Communications.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

ccpeabody said:


> If anyone is waiting for the new batch of Divers to arrive... mine arrived in the post today.
> 
> Initial impressions are this:
> 
> ...


Pictures please!!!!


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I was tracking it online but the tracking is poor. I live in eastern Canada and the watch was in the mailbox this morning. According to the tracking number, the watch is still at LAX 

Chris



Ottski44 said:


> Did you receive any shipping notification emails? I haven't yet and am curious as to if I should be getting said Communications.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Looks exactly like every other black dial, black bezel, no date Tisell Sub 

Seriously though, we have just moved and I have no idea where the camera has disappeared to. I tried taking pictures of watches with my Blackberry but they just look terrible.

Cheers!



Ottski44 said:


> Pictures please!!!!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

ccpeabody said:


> Looks exactly like every other black dial, black bezel, no date Tisell Sub
> 
> Seriously though, we have just moved and I have no idea where the camera has disappeared to. I tried taking pictures of watches with my Blackberry but they just look terrible.
> 
> Cheers!


You said it was $220. Now is that cad? Or usd? You said you were in Eastern Canada right? And if so did it take a few weeks to arrive? I'm in Toronto and waiting for the email.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Sorry... $220.00 was just a generalization but we all pay the same and I think it was around there.

As for shipping, took about a week, less a day to arrive here. I would think TO would be much faster.

Just as an FYI, I was on the wait list for about a month or so I think.

Cheers,

Chris



Ojibway Bob said:


> You said it was $220. Now is that cad? Or usd? You said you were in Eastern Canada right? And if so did it take a few weeks to arrive? I'm in Toronto and waiting for the email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

ccpeabody said:


> If anyone is waiting for the new batch of Divers to arrive... mine arrived in the post today.
> 
> Initial impressions are this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I'm on the list for May
and kinda looking forward to the invite to 
order email.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm pleasantly surprised with how well this goes with a Milanese strap. I guess I'm holding on to it a little bit longer.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Still deciding if I like the looks of mine...



househalfman said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised with how well this goes with a Milanese strap. I guess I'm holding on to it a little bit longer.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

ccpeabody said:


> Still deciding if I like the looks of mine...


Why is that? Color or because of no date? This is my main problem. I am still in the air with date/no date and if so cyclops/ no clops....
I'm pretty much getting a green with green but if there was a Pepsi option, I'd have real tough decisions to make.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Not sure exactly... I guess when ever I get a new watch, it's a crapshoot whether I'm going to like it once it ends up on my wrist.

I love the watch, and still think it's an amazing deal, but it kind of puts me in mind of a rep... because it looks so much like the Rolly.

I wasn't crazy about the comfort of the bracelet so I threw it on a Crown & Buckle black leather strap.

I'll try it this way for a day.

If anyone cares, so far I'm losing about 4 seconds per day but that's easy to fix.

Oh, and I should mention that the Lume is amazing. By far the best I've seen, even compared to my Omega PO & SKX007.

Cheers!











Ojibway Bob said:


> Why is that? Color or because of no date? This is my main problem. I am still in the air with date/no date and if so cyclops/ no clops....
> I'm pretty much getting a green with green but if there was a Pepsi option, I'd have real tough decisions to make.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys did have to pay import taxes in Europe for the watch or did he declare it as gift or cheap watch?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> Guys did have to pay import taxes in Europe for the watch or did he declare it as gift or cheap watch?


I've paid the import taxes (Slovenia), in total the watch cost me 260€.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Bloody hell that is quite a bit of taxes...


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> Bloody hell that is quite a bit of taxes...


Jap, quite a bit. But still, better than anything found locally at this price point.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I did pay taxes too (20% of the value of the watch). However watch itself was declared for a low value and no invoice included in the box. I had to provide proof of payment (Paypal screenshot) - basically you pay tax from value which you provide..


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Ahh okay now I see well let's hope I have some luck 😂


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to a cheap case back opener for this watch? I can find case back openers for this watch but they come in different sizes. Not sure which one I need.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Waterproofing test in an infinity pool - Passed with flying colours!


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

Received yesterday, my Tisell Marine Diver ... yes, not "Marine Dive"


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

djdertate said:


> Does anyone have a link to a cheap case back opener for this watch? I can find case back openers for this watch but they come in different sizes. Not sure which one I need.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Use the rubber ball type of opener. I think people also use actual squash balls or balls of duct tape (presumably the NON sticky side). You just need something to push against the back and twist, it will open with sufficient friction. This type is handy even for regular case backs too, as you can't scratch them this way.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WTM said:


> I'm considering ordering the Tisell Sub,
> but I'm leery of the 40mm case. Is it
> gonna be to small on my 7.25" wrist
> and fairly large hands? Anyone have
> picture of the Sub on a larger wrist?


I have 7.5 inch flat wrists and my Tisell is probably the best proportioned watch in my box. Zero over-hang, not even close. The Tisell is very comfortable, particularly once the bracelet relaxes a bit. Go for it!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I love a quality NATO, but I could never get mine on a NATO. Also, removing the bracelet was like giving myself papercuts. To be honest, once the bracelet settled and relaxed and I glued up the screws, it became so damn comfy. I prefer the side profile of the watch head on the bracelet, rather than a NATO for this watch in particular. Yours looks bangin' with the black hardware though.



mysiak said:


> Purchased some generic curved spring bars (20mm x 1.5mm) and result is amazing - I can finally wear it on NATO without any issues whatsoever. Now wondering if I could use 1.78mm spring bars too..:-s


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Use the rubber ball type of opener. I think people also use actual squash balls or balls of duct tape (presumably the NON sticky side). You just need something to push against the back and twist, it will open with sufficient friction. This type is handy even for regular case backs too, as you can't scratch them this way.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> I love a quality NATO, but I could never get mine on a NATO. Also, removing the bracelet was like giving myself papercuts. To be honest, once the bracelet settled and relaxed and I glued up the screws, it became so damn comfy. I prefer the side profile of the watch head on the bracelet, rather than a NATO for this watch in particular. Yours looks bangin' with the black hardware though.


Initially I planned to wear it on standard NATO with stainless steel hardware, but couldn't get over the feeling, that such NATO is designed for bigger watches (I absolutely love the look with Seiko Tuna or Fortis Marinemaster B42 for example). The all black strap is wonderful, adds some tool feeling to the watch and it's not overwhelming big. I still wear the bracelet here and there, but to be honest I do not feel very confident with how it's kept in place with spring bars under the constant pressure.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

djdertate said:


> Thanks for the tip!


Tisell screws them down very tight. I've had 2 so far and I had to take both to the local watchmaker to get them off and I have the tools to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Can someone post a pic how close are the pin wholes to the case? I know my Orient Sub has it close but I wonder if Tisell has them even closer.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

MrOllium said:


> Received yesterday, my Tisell Marine Diver ... yes, not "Marine Dive"
> 
> View attachment 11305442
> 
> View attachment 11305450


Great pictures. I can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

double post


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Expecting my Sub tomorrow. CN anyone confirm for me what I'll need to resize the bracelet? I think I read that the links are screwed, not pinned. Is this correct? Thanks!


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

You are correct... pins are screwed.



Emsflyer84 said:


> Expecting my Sub tomorrow. CN anyone confirm for me what I'll need to resize the bracelet? I think I read that the links are screwed, not pinned. Is this correct? Thanks!


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> Can someone post a pic how close are the pin wholes to the case? I know my Orient Sub has it close but I wonder if Tisell has them even closer.


Here you go

Ø 1.5mm








Ø 1.5mm








Ø 1.8mm


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

kapeee said:


> Here you go
> 
> Ø 1.5mm
> View attachment 11338114
> ...


Wow! They are quite close.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Got my shipping notification this morning.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine arrive today great watch haha 😁.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought the watch would be a bit heavier but no it isn't and still different than a submariner when you compare the details


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mike.Martins said:


> I thought the watch would be a bit heavier but no it isn't and still different than a submariner when you compare the details


Are you finding that you appreciate the subtle differences? What stands out the most to you?


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

The bezel stiffness stands out it is far stiffer than a rollie not smooth at all but very precise. I like it that it isn't 100% like a sub because that would bother me a bit so to the trained eye you can see that it isn't a sub at 100% but for regular mortal it looks like a sub lol


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> I thought the watch would be a bit heavier but no it isn't and still different than a submariner when you compare the details


I got mine today and I'm surprised how heavy it is! Heavier then both my Orient Mako USA and Seiko SKX007, both of which have larger diameters.


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

Waaaaaaant ooooooone!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

My submission. Just arrived today!


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Just got my green no-date today. I love it. Absolutely beautiful green sunburst dial. It changes from a dark green to a lighter, more vibrant sunburst green in direct light. The polished applied indices are very well done, and the lume is uniformly applied. As mentioned before, the bezel clicks into each tick very precisely - it's almost mechanical. It has an elegant glossiness to it, as you would expect from a ceramic bezel. 

I find the crown a bit difficult to grip and turn with moist fingers, but I appreciate that it's not oversized. Oversized crowns tend to dig into my hand because I wear my watches quite loose. 

The bracelet is as good as you can find for a watch at this price point. Solid end links, glidelock, and screw in links - what more can you ask for? The solid end links sit very flush against the watch and the glidelock works well, but I find it a tad too easy to disengage. My bracelet is a bit creaky when I turn my wrists, but I'm sure a bit of oil will fix this.

All in all, incredible, and probably unbeatable value. I'm over the moon with it right now. I see this watch becoming one of favorites in my collection - it's a stunner!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Passepied said:


> Just got my green no-date today. I love it. Absolutely beautiful green sunburst dial. It changes from a dark green to a lighter, more vibrant sunburst green in direct light. The polished applied indices are very well done, and the lume is uniformly applied. As mentioned before, the bezel clicks into each tick very precisely - it's almost mechanical. It has an elegant glossiness to it, as you would expect from a ceramic bezel.
> 
> I find the crown a bit difficult to grip and turn with moist fingers, but I appreciate that it's not oversized. Oversized crowns tend to dig into my hand because I wear my watches quite loose.
> 
> ...


Dude!!!! Pix or it didn't happen!!!! I'm waiting on my email and I want green as well. On the fence with no date/date

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok a quick update and mini review on the black no-date I got today. First, the bracelet. It's pretty good at this price point. Mine doesn't rattle at all and feels very solid. I had to remove 3 links and it was increibly easy to unscrew the pins and put them back in. They all fit well. The glide lock works very well and is easy to use. I'm not personally a fan of the Rolex style clasp, I prefer something with a thinner profile because I feel like I'll be smashing this one into everything as it has a high profile. But we'll see after some time with it. The crown is a great size and very easy to operate. It unscrews and screws back in very smoothly. Much better then my Seiko and Orient divers actually. There is none of that cross threading feeling when you start screwing it back down. 

The bezel action doesn't feel quite as solid as some others I've felt, but I can't really fault it. Each click is very distinct and it lines up perfectly with the indicies on the dial. The pressure required to turn it is about perfect for me as well. 

The case is finished nicely, and the brushing seems to be very uniform. 

The dial is just stunning. I haven't seen such a level of refinement on any watch in this price range, or even much higher. There is something about the deep black contrasting with the applied markers that is mesmerizing to look at. It's very well done. The lume is flawless, and you can't see any bleed over, and when it's fully charged, it's very bright and illuminates evenly on all surfaces. 

Some people have complained about a noisy rotor with this movement in the past, but I can't hear a thing. Maybe the movement's been updated or I just got lucky. Who knows. But it's been running all day and is less then a second fast at this point, so I'm very happy so far with that. 

I really haven't been able to find any faults with this watch yet. It's beautiful and appears to be made very well. You won't do better for the price!


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

It's actually much lighter in color but it's dark in my room. Also sorry for crappy phone pictures. Most of my watches have date complications, but I gotta say - I'm really liking the no-date right now. Just wind it, set the time and go. Plus the symmetry is so refreshing.

View attachment 11346762






View attachment 11346786


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Ok a quick update and mini review on the black no-date I got today. First, the bracelet. It's pretty good at this price point. Mine doesn't rattle at all and feels very solid. I had to remove 3 links and it was increibly easy to unscrew the pins and put them back in. They all fit well. The glide lock works very well and is easy to use. I'm not personally a fan of the Rolex style clasp, I prefer something with a thinner profile because I feel like I'll be smashing this one into everything as it has a high profile. But we'll see after some time with it. The crown is a great size and very easy to operate. It unscrews and screws back in very smoothly. Much better then my Seiko and Orient divers actually. There is none of that cross threading feeling when you start screwing it back down.
> 
> The bezel action doesn't feel quite as solid as some others I've felt, but I can't really fault it. Each click is very distinct and it lines up perfectly with the indicies on the dial. The pressure required to turn it is about perfect for me as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts on this watch,
I hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Passepied said:


> It's actually much lighter in color but it's dark in my room. Also sorry for crappy phone pictures. Most of my watches have date complications, but I gotta say - I'm really liking the no-date right now. Just wind it, set the time and go. Plus the symmetry is so refreshing.
> 
> View attachment 11346762
> View attachment 11346778
> ...


Is that black/green combo or just the lighting?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Happy to see new batch delivered.
I got mine in the last batch and still love it as day 1 

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Nope, it's green-green. Although a black bezel with the green dial would be an interesting combo indeed.


----------



## mrhightower11 (Mar 30, 2017)

Out for delivery today. I followed and read this whole forum, spend 2 months on the waiting on the list and 8 days grinding my teeth as the package traveled by planes, trains and automobiles. I can't wait to go home today!!!


----------



## capjack (Mar 30, 2017)

Bracelet tweaks. Recently received my Marine Diver and as others have said the bracelet is nice not quite up to the quality of the head. A squeaky link was silenced by a thorough cleaning with a toothbrush and a bit of dish detergent and there was no sign of water intrusion into the case. I found that the cause of a link screw loosening was the screw head end binding in the hole in the link. If you watch the slot in the screw while rotating the link back and forth it should not move. I corrected mine by holding the screw steady with a screwdriver while rotating the link a dozen times or so until the slot remained stationary while the link was moved without holding the screw. 
The biggest improvement, in my opinion, to the bracelet came from addressing the sharp edges and corners of the clasp. The first time I slid my wrist across the upholstered arm of my chair I could hear and feel the abrasion. I used automotive sandpaper, 320 grit followed by 660 grit, to slightly round off the problem edges and corners. It doesn't take much effort to smooth things enough to make a difference. Just take your time, fold the sandpaper into appropriate size strips and stay on the edges. The change is obvious to the touch but not visible to my eye without magnification.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Today, a piece that I bought in January of 2016. Already spent two summers. Use has not been daily. But it has had much use. It's only a year, but it goes very well.














































Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

Took mine on a hike today.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was going to sell mine the very day Mr. Oh restocked his divers a few weeks ago. I thought there was no point trying to compete with him so I figured I'll wait until he's out of stock again before I try selling.

Fast forward to today and I only have 2 pieces that are in the no-sell list: my Tisell and my Helson SharkDiver, both 40mm.

I find that the rest of my watches are either too thick or too big as a daily wearer. And some only goes well with certain shades of shirts.

I think I need a Tisell pilot with 90s5


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ED209 said:


> Use the rubber ball type of opener. I think people also use actual squash balls or balls of duct tape (presumably the NON sticky side). You just need something to push against the back and twist, it will open with sufficient friction. This type is handy even for regular case backs too, as you can't scratch them this way.


The whole point of using a ball of duct tape is so that the sticky side increases the traction on the case back.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

When I had the Gen 1 Tisell Sub I was never able to get the caseback off with a rubber ball or a duct tape ball. Ended up borrowing a fellow watch buddy's rolex caseback wrench. The next time I needed to open the caseback I used the superglue/butter knife hack. Glue the blade of the butter knife to the caseback. Once it's dry there will be plenty of leveage to open the caseback. Once you're done, refasten the caseback and use acetone to dissolve the superglue and you're done. Didn't even put a scratch on the back either.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The bezel on mine is very noisy. Is that normal for Tisell ? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Noisy as in noisy when you turn it? Of the 3 divers that I own, the Tisell's bezel is probably the loudest.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Passepied said:


> Noisy as in noisy when you turn it? Of the 3 divers that I own, the Tisell's bezel is probably the loudest.


Yes exactly noisy when I turn it. And it is the loudest of them all. Seiko , Citizen and Orient

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## djt81185 (Jan 22, 2017)

Where are you guys getting these. I check his website periodically and never see them in stock...am I missing something?


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I was going to sell mine the very day Mr. Oh restocked his divers a few weeks ago. I thought there was no point trying to compete with him so I figured I'll wait until he's out of stock again before I try selling.
> 
> Fast forward to today and I only have 2 pieces that are in the no-sell list: my Tisell and my Helson SharkDiver, both 40mm.
> 
> ...


Hmm.... I've got a latest version 40mm type A pilot that I had done with a hammer crown instead of the standard "onion" style that I might be willing to part with


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

djt81185 said:


> Where are you guys getting these. I check his website periodically and never see them in stock...am I missing something?


You will need to e-mail Mr. Oh ([email protected]) and request to be placed on a waiting list. Once he is fully stocked and your 'number' comes up in the queue he will ask for your PayPal account info and send you an invoice. Upon payment you can specify which model you would like. He will then update you with expected ship date. Then you wait. Hope this helps.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hmm.... I've got a latest version 40mm type A pilot that I had done with a hammer crown instead of the standard "onion" style that I might be willing to part with


I think I'll go for the the B dial. And I actually prefer the onion crown. Thanks anyway.


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

I've ordered black face, no date, green bezel. It's sitting in depot waiting delivery - hopefully Monday. I'm in the uk, kept checking tracking info & noticed it was being held. UK deliveries are being facilitated by Parcelforce, if you visit their website you can enter the tracking number supplied by Mr Oh which will give you a uk tracking number. I gave them a call, had to pay an excess of £20.65 inc VAT but saves waiting for the letter which will advise you to do same. Hope this help uk buyers.


----------



## stickchucker (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Ian , I'll remember that.
Every second counts when you're waiting for a new watch 🤤


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

So true


stickchucker said:


> Hi Ian , I'll remember that.
> Every second counts when you're waiting for a new watch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> So true
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Have you decided on the combination you are going with yet?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Have you decided on the combination you are going with yet?


Baaaah I am pretty sure it will be green/green unless he suddenly offers a Pepsi bezel. I really like a date window so probably going date no cyclops hulk. I like his pilots so will go with 1 of those later on. So many watches so little funds lol. At least my work hours are changing, going from 40 hrs to 65 hrs so will be getting dan henry with a tisell sub. Then might grab the pilot with another micro sub.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I bought these and have used for a month or so, perfect fit and quality.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222262837456
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


These worked perfectly for me! Thanks again!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

New watch strap had the leather one for over a year and a half









Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

I just received my BNIB black/black date with cyclops to see if I'd prefer it over my no date. I've decided to keep the no date instead and sell the date version. Still has all the stickers and never saw the wrist. Asking $220 shipped CONUS. I'll cover PP fees. Literally received it Thursday.



http://imgur.com/K2HAn


EDIT: SOLD


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

What movements are in these beauties?


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> What movements are in these beauties?
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


Miyota


----------



## mrhightower11 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have had my hulk for 5 days and wore it throughout all my weekend activities. I am probably on the younger side of WUS'ers, so my perspective and utility purposes for a watch may differ slightly from some of the older crowd. First things first, I purchased the Tisell Sub 100% based on reputation and word of mouth on the internet forums. I already own the classic divers: Orient Mako and Seiko SKX007. I did not necessarily have a need for another diver but at $200 coupled with the reviews and the fact that I am a single 22 year old...I figured why the heck not.

*My Tisell Sub Specs:*

It is titled Marine "Diver" not Dive. It has an unsigned crown (no "T"). Hulk green. Date with cyclops. Updated lume.
*
Pros: 
*
The bezel. Lines up perfectly, clicks sound perfect, perfect stiffness and ZERO give in reverse direction.

The dial. Hulk green dial has a constant shine and glow to it. Looks amazing.

Cyclops. Actually functions as an excellent magnifier. I have heard otherwise on the forum, which I think either mine was updated or people just have poor vision. The cyclops really magnifies.

*Cons:*

Unsigned crown. I was expecting a signed crown with a T. Now that I think of it, this is really not a con at all...since a T really means little to nothing lol. Only thing I can think of is that maybe if Tisell grows in 20 years, people may think this is an aftermarket crown?

The miyota movement. Constantly looses -10 seconds/24 hours. I have gotten this result consistently for several days in a row. 10 seconds/day is not terrible by any means, but I am usually within 1-3 seconds with my ETAs. I expected it to stack up with the ETA workhorse based on reviews here.

The band. I mean it actually looks and feels great. However as mentioned by others, there are several sharp corners/edges which I generally associate with cheap Chinese manufacturing. Will eventually purchase an aftermarket...thinking either a president band or custom designer strap (Gucci or LV).

*Overall:*

I think the head of the watch is better than both my Mako and SKX. The ceramic bezel in the Tisell looks nicer and turns/clicks nicer. Mako also has a little bit of give in the reverse direction. Tisell is considerably less stiff than the Mako and a little bit less than the SKX, but does not feel loose by any means. Tisell is hacking (which is a big deal for me) vs. Mako and SKX which do not (in my versions). The lack of hacking in the Mako and SKX make me not really care about accuracy, so I do not have a comparison to the Tisell. Tisell also has sapphire crystal, which is a HUGE plus. My Mako which has mineral crystal already has a chip from dropping it about 4 feet onto a wooden floor surface.

The only thing which Tisell loses out on is the band and the notoriety. The band is of minor issue to me. All my watches in the $200 range usually get switched out for bands anyway. The Tisell band is still very usable and it will look excellent on a $10 nato. The brand recognition is something that I personally do not care about...but it is extremely rare that I am surrounded by people that know or care about watches at a fraction of the level I do. Understand that the apple watch is considerably more appreciated in my circles than a Patek smh lol. So in the off chance that the Tisell gets recognized, it will be thought of as a fake submariner. This is the sad truth, since there really is no way for me to explain how it is so much more than that. This is part of my reason for putting it on a designer band, the other being that as much of a hobbyist I am I still am willing and happy to feed plenty of money into the inflated designer based industry hehe 

Overall purchase rating 9/10. Photos coming soon!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, 
Tisell is not getting any wrist time at all after loosing one pin from the OEM clasp 
I did posted here earlier this year asking for strap suggestions and got a cheapo brown strap just to see how it goes but I just do not like the combo. Still looking for a decent combo otherwise im afraid I have to flip it.
Any suggestions /pictures will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

I have the green dial green bezel version.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I was going to sell mine the very day Mr. Oh restocked his divers a few weeks ago. I thought there was no point trying to compete with him so I figured I'll wait until he's out of stock again before I try selling.
> 
> Fast forward to today and I only have 2 pieces that are in the no-sell list: my Tisell and my Helson SharkDiver, both 40mm.
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing info on that strap ? Looks good.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

mrhightower11 said:


> I have had my hulk for 5 days and wore it throughout all my weekend activities. I am probably on the younger side of WUS'ers, so my perspective and utility purposes for a watch may differ slightly from some of the older crowd. First things first, I purchased the Tisell Sub 100% based on reputation and word of mouth on the internet forums. I already own the classic divers: Orient Mako and Seiko SKX007. I did not necessarily have a need for another diver but at $200 coupled with the reviews and the fact that I am a single 22 year old...I figured why the heck not.
> 
> *My Tisell Sub Specs:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! Great job. Wear it in good health.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

How much do these cost? 

Is it $190?

It says that on the website but it's always crossed out and they're always out of stock.

I heard there's a waiting list.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

~Is there any other place other than the Tisell site to buy this?



NeoSeoul2084 said:


> How much do these cost?
> 
> Is it $190?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> How much do these cost?
> 
> Is it $190?
> 
> ...


$220 now

It seems as if the waiting list is the way to order the Marine Diver. I've not seen it 'in stock' on the website for quite some time.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

no-time said:


> ~Is there any other place other than the Tisell site to buy this?


In new condition, no.

They do pop up in the sales forum from time to time, but rarely.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> How much do these cost?
> 
> Is it $190?
> 
> ...


I think the price rose to $220 as the lume and the bracelet clasp were upgraded. These are very worthwhile improvements.


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

Got mine today, removed 3 links to fit my skinny wrist. Love it!


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

IanO said:


> Got mine today, removed 3 links to fit my skinny wrist. Love it!


When was yours despatched and where to? Mine was sent on 29 March but no sign of it yet in UK. Is yours all black?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

COYI said:


> I think the price rose to $220 as the lume and the bracelet clasp were upgraded. These are very worthwhile improvements.


Mine was from the first re-stock (when the dial was changed to 'Marine Diver') and it has the increased price, the lume, but no glidelock. The price rise was attributed to the increase in cost of the 9015 movement, the shortage of which led to the waiting list in the first place.

It's well worth getting on that list, what happens is you forget all about it and then one day out of the blue you'll get an invite to buy this awesome watch. Still the best value anywhere, even at $220.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> How much do these cost?
> 
> Is it $190?
> 
> ...





no-time said:


> ~Is there any other place other than the Tisell site to buy this?


You can buy it "used" on the sales forum from other WUS members who have tired of the watch and moved on to something else.

I picked up my Gen 1 and Gen 2 on f29 and in both cases I got mint condition watches. I paid $150-ish for the Gen 1 about a year ago and $100 for the Gen 2 about 3 or 4 months ago. Generally, expect to pay about $140-$160 used but if you're patient and use apps like watchrecon to pounce on a really good deal you can snag them at even lower prices like in the $100-$125 range but you'll need to be fast and have a bit of luck.

Happy hunting.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you get any kind of acknowledgement that you've been put on the list, when you email and ask him to do so?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes he tells you an approx. time frame.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you get any kind of acknowledgement that you've been put on the list, when you email and ask him to do so?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Would you mind sharing info on that strap ? Looks good.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It's this...

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...varnsjo-suede-watchband-4?variant=19319440581


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

househalfman said:


> It's this...
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...varnsjo-suede-watchband-4?variant=19319440581


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

COYI said:


> IanO said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today, removed 3 links to fit my skinny wrist. Love it!
> ...


Have you tracked the package using the tracking code & link sent you by Mr Oh? When it arrives in the uk you can use the tracking on the parcelforce website. When you see that it's being held for excess duty give them a call and pay over the phone. Your watch will then be despatched & you should recieve next working day. Mine is black with green bezel.


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

My Tisell was despatched to the UK on 24th March and I revived it yesterday.


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

Received it yesterday...


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

IanO said:


> My Tisell was despatched to the UK on 24th March and I revived it yesterday.


Thanks IanO. According to the tracking the package was on a flight from Korea to Germany on 30 March but there is no update since then. 
How much did you have to pay for customs & the Parcel force fee? What did Tisell write on the customs form, was it $220 or a lower value.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My all green Tulk on its way. This a replacement for the all black I sent back as it came with a cyclops, which I specifically ordered without. Decided on the change in colour as I always liked the all green, don't have a green diver in my collection and have a number of black divers. Really starting to like the cleaner look of the no date and to be frank, have enough date watches and often never bother setting it if only wearing it for a few days.

Taking on board what others have posted, will remove every screw and pin and loctite the lot! Have done that with most of my other bracelets.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

COYI said:


> Thanks IanO. According to the tracking the package was on a flight from Korea to Germany on 30 March but there is no update since then.
> How much did you have to pay for customs & the Parcel force fee? What did Tisell write on the customs form, was it $220 or a lower value.


I'll check when I get home, I had to pay an additional £20.65 excess.


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Received my No.5 Marine Diver ND in black/black yesterday. Amazing watch for $220US all in; way better than an Invicta Pro Diver 8926, which I sold because the Marine Diver beats it in every way possible. Modding the 8926 to these specs would've been expensive and not worth the effort. 

Wait-listed on Feb 15
Restocked on March 12
Payment on March 13
Shipped on March 27
Received on April 03 (Toronto, ON)


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome to hear. I am in Toronto as well and was placed on the list Feb 18th. So I guess my number will be coming up soon.



VIIVIIIXIII said:


> Received my No.5 Marine Diver ND in black/black yesterday. Amazing watch for $220US all in; way better than an Invicta Pro Diver 8926, which I sold because the Marine Diver beats it in every way possible. Modding the 8926 to these specs would've been expensive and not worth the effort.
> 
> Wait-listed on Feb 15
> Restocked on March 12
> ...


----------



## stickchucker (Apr 1, 2017)

Loving the rubber , but I've got to try mesh , would the links move enough to use curved bars . Or is that a no no ?


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

COYI said:


> Thanks IanO. According to the tracking the package was on a flight from Korea to Germany on 30 March but there is no update since then.
> How much did you have to pay for customs & the Parcel force fee? What did Tisell write on the customs form, was it $220 or a lower value.


The package arrives in the UK with a value of £85


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi stickchucker, thanks for recommending Tisell to me.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone ordered blue one?
Did not see a lot of them on live photos

sent from Moto Z


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Tom_ZG said:


> Anyone ordered blue one?
> Did not see a lot of them on live photos
> 
> sent from Moto Z


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

That Blue is nice...I want a green one but......Blue is NOICE!!!! maybe get both? lol


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Blue is really nice. Is the dial with sunburst effect or plain blue?

sent from Moto Z


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> That Blue is nice...I want a green one but......Blue is NOICE!!!! maybe get both? lol


Definitely get both. ;-)

I'm also on the wait list for the green GMT. It's similar to the divers, but still allows a little more variety.



Tom_ZG said:


> Blue is really nice. Is the dial with sunburst effect or plain blue?
> 
> sent from Moto Z


It's a plain blue.


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tom_ZG said:


> Anyone ordered blue one?
> Did not see a lot of them on live photos
> 
> sent from Moto Z


I did, very happy with my blue no date so far! Running -2 sec per day for the first week.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

IanO said:


> COYI said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks IanO. According to the tracking the package was on a flight from Korea to Germany on 30 March but there is no update since then.
> ...


Thanks Ian0, that's not too bad.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

branford said:


> Ojibway Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That Blue is nice...I want a green one but......Blue is NOICE!!!! maybe get both? lol
> ...


All the colours look great. It was hard decision for me but I went for green as I've already got black and blue diving watches.

As far as I can see the GMT is only available in green at the moment? Perhaps a Batman version will be introduced next. What movement is used for the GMT, i wonder if it will perform as well as the Miyota?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmm GMT? I have not seen 1 of these yet. Is it actually functional? a forth hand like a Rolly Explorer? Maybe a Green sub, then a Blue GMT if it is funtional.



branford said:


> Definitely get both. ;-)
> 
> I'm also on the wait list for the green GMT. It's similar to the divers, but still allows a little more variety.
> 
> It's a plain blue.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

The GMT hand is functional. According to the Tisell website the GMT hand and date can be quickset whereas the Rolex GMT Master has the quickset on the hour hand which is more practical when traveling to different timezones.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

What website do you see this from? I google Tisell and always find the "Welcome to joyful" Tisell shop. I check it out from time to time because I can't stop looking at his pilot watches but I have never seen the GMT.



COYI said:


> The GMT hand is functional. According to the Tisell website the GMT hand and date can be quickset whereas the Rolex GMT Master has the quickset on the hour hand which is more practical when traveling to different timezones.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

COYI said:


> The GMT hand is functional. According to the Tisell website the GMT hand and date can be quickset whereas the Rolex GMT Master has the quickset on the hour hand which is more practical when traveling to different timezones.


Yes, the quickset being on the GMT hand as opposed to the main hand is a common limitation of more affordable mechanical GMT watches. They are implemented by modifying a day-date movement to repurpose the day complication to drive the GMT hand.


----------



## engrkanuto (Apr 5, 2017)

stickchucker said:


> Loving the rubber , but I've got to try mesh , would the links move enough to use curved bars . Or is that a no no ?


That rubber looks nice. Where did you get it from?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stickchucker (Apr 1, 2017)

It's an eBay job £14.99 free postage
Item number 311751260694
I did try to add the link but to be honest it's taken me an hour to get back here ??
Glad I'm not on social media I'd never cope.
Ian should be along soon with the link (top bloke)


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> What website do you see this from? I google Tisell and always find the "Welcome to joyful" Tisell shop. I check it out from time to time because I can't stop looking at his pilot watches but I have never seen the GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Korean website which is translated by Google Chrome


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

COYI said:


> The Korean website which is translated by Google Chrome


Ok thanks! My pc asks me about my plug-ins when I go so I quickly back out. I almost feel like found .... at work each time I try that site hahaha. I'll do it at home then.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Wearing mine today

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

stickchucker said:


> Loving the rubber


Here's the eBay link if anyone is interested in the rubber strap, I've bought one but have yet to fit it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311751260694


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

stickchucker said:


> It's an eBay job £14.99 free postage
> Item number 311751260694
> I did try to add the link but to be honest it's taken me an hour to get back here ??
> Glad I'm not on social media I'd never cope.
> Ian should be along soon with the link (top bloke)


Here ye go!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311751260694


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Wearing mine today
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


What kind of strap is that please? Looks comfy as hell.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

mysiak said:


> What kind of strap is that please? Looks comfy as hell.


It really is, plus it has an adjustable second keeper, it slides up and down so that you don't get the loop.
Also the clasp is more centered under the wrist.
It is from Haveston Heavy Watch Straps


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

FINE!!! I will look at these straps now.....

The watch buying from a noobie WUSer is slowing down now. Operation Strap buying, commences!!!


DuckaDiesel said:


> It really is, plus it has an adjustable second keeper, it slides up and down so that you don't get the loop.
> Also the clasp is more centered under the wrist.
> It is from Haveston Heavy Watch Straps


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got my shopping notice with tracking info a little over a week ago and have resisted checking it because I want to be surprised when it gets here! Any day now....


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ottski44 said:


> I got my shopping notice with tracking info a little over a week ago and have resisted checking it because I want to be surprised when it gets here! Any day now....


Likewise, however from experience my last Tisell got stuck in "Incheon" for a couple of weeks.Tracking stops in Korea.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

They look great, I'll have to wait until more colours are available. Prefer black with black PVD buckles and keepers.


DuckaDiesel said:


> It really is, plus it has an adjustable second keeper, it slides up and down so that you don't get the loop.
> Also the clasp is more centered under the wrist.
> It is from Haveston Heavy Watch Straps


They look great, I'll have to wait until more colours are available. Prefer black with black PVD buckles and keepers.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Your tracking information must be much better than it is here in eastern Canada... Even with tracking, it's always a surprise 



Ottski44 said:


> I got my shopping notice with tracking info a little over a week ago and have resisted checking it because I want to be surprised when it gets here! Any day now....


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

IanO said:


> Here's the eBay link if anyone is interested in the rubber strap, I've bought one but have yet to fit it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311751260694


I've fitted the rubber strap looks great and is really comfy.
You will require curved spring bars to fit however.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222262837456


----------



## IanO (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't know why the image is rotated, looks the right way round at this end.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

IanO said:


> I've fitted the rubber strap looks great and is really comfy.
> You will require curved spring bars to fit however.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222262837456
> 
> View attachment 11433730


That looks awesome

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Here is another great combo. Grey alphashark from blushark straps shorten and without the second flap

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Look what arrived today!!!!


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Love the Tisell sub. Sadly got on the Tisell bandwagon after they were all sold out, but picked up one of the stellar Type A Fliegers. Anyone know whether Tisell restocks/remanufactures sold out models or if each design is "one and done"? Really hopping to pick up several of the models (including the sub) that are currently sold out if they are available in the future. If they will be made available again, any idea of time frame?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bracelet sized and time set. So far so good.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ottski44 said:


> Look what arrived today!!!!


Wow, a new keyboard! Awesome!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

KidThunder said:


> Love the Tisell sub. Sadly got on the Tisell bandwagon after they were all sold out, but picked up one of the stellar Type A Fliegers. Anyone know whether Tisell restocks/remanufactures sold out models or if each design is "one and done"? Really hopping to pick up several of the models (including the sub) that are currently sold out if they are available in the future. If they will be made available again, any idea of time frame?
> 
> Thanks!!!


The website pretty much lists a lot of their watches as sold out all the time. If your interested in a particular model email Mr Oh with your interest and he will put you on his waiting list. Usually doesn't take very long before you get an email letting you know it's available with an invoice.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> The website pretty much lists a lot of their watches as sold out all the time. If your interested in a particular model email Mr Oh with your interest and he will put you on his waiting list. Usually doesn't take very long before you get an email letting you know it's available with an invoice.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


That's fantastic! Thanks for the response!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wear this today ....


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying new leather strap, I quite like it


----------



## mattzakh (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy a Tisell sub later. I'm inclined toward the black one because of the versatility. But, I love the sunburst effect on the green dial. I wonder if the sunburst effect is only apparent on the green one?


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

mattzakh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to buy a Tisell sub later. I'm inclined toward the black one because of the versatility. But, I love the sunburst effect on the green dial. I wonder if the sunburst effect is only apparent on the green one?


Hard to capture in a single photo, but you are correct. Only the green dial produces a sunburst effect.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Well Green it will be for me. It is what I originally asked for from Mr.Oh and the 5 week wait is making me go back and forth on the colour. But sunburst sounds really cool so I will stick with green thanks for the pic. I am still on fence with the date thing. I really like a date window and was back and forth with cyclops. Now that I have a Vostok amphibia, I am good to with date no clops.
Again, thanks for the pics. Now to stand my ground and only get 1.


djdertate said:


> Hard to capture in a single photo, but you are correct. Only the green dial produces a sunburst effect.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Well Green it will be for me. It is what I originally asked for from Mr.Oh and the 5 week wait is making me go back and forth on the colour. But sunburst sounds really cool so I will stick with green thanks for the pic. I am still on fence with the date thing. I really like a date window and was back and forth with cyclops. Now that I have a Vostok amphibia, I am good to with date no clops.
> Again, thanks for the pics. Now to stand my ground and only get 1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Coming from a person who had six at one time and now down to three, that is easier said than done.

I kept the no-date watches because the cyclops execution was not on par with other homage subs. To each his own though.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

djdertate said:


> Coming from a person who had six at one time and now down to three, that is easier said than done.
> 
> I kept the no-date watches because the cyclops execution was not on par with other homage subs. To each his own though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


I like the date function myself. The clops window is starting to bug me when I see 1. But ya, I do use the date alot.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I like the date function myself. The clops window is starting to bug me when I see 1. But ya, I do use the date alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yep, with these watches if you need a date function I would recommend getting it without the cyclops.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

djdertate said:


> Yep, with these watches if you need a date function I would recommend getting it without the cyclops.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Unlesss you are over 40 something and then like me you cant see the date without the cyclops.
Chris


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

djdertate said:


> Coming from a person who had six at one time and now down to three, that is easier said than done.
> 
> I kept the no-date watches because the cyclops execution was not on par with other homage subs. To each his own though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Hence why I changed my order to the green no date . Have more than enough date function watches in my collection. If I want to know what day it is, I check my phone. Sadly it is with me all the time. So much easier to set when changing over watches. And I REALLY loathe the cyclops, it just cheapens the watch so much IMO.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

My blue no date arrived this weekend and I must say it lives up to the hype. The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel are stunning, the lume is very impressive, and the watch feels so solid yet comfortable on my wrist. I got two compliments from strangers the first day I wore it out. Even my wife noticed it (which is kind of a bad thing since I had to explain that I bought another watch). Couldn't be happier for the price.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well hello, just posted the above and, "Bing" you have mail at the post-office. Expected it to be some Nato straps I ordered locally (well from interstate "locally") and to my surprise look what arrived.









Feed back to come, the bracelet was a bit of a battle. All good now.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## mattzakh (Apr 9, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Well hello, just posted the above and, "Bing" you have mail at the post-office. Expected it to be some Nato straps I ordered locally (well from interstate "locally") and to my surprise look what arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your watch have a sunburst effect?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mattzakh said:


> Does your watch have a sunburst effect?


Yes it does Matt. Pretty tough to capture with the old iPhone camera, I'm just a hack photographer, unlike some on this site. In the right light it shines!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

So some initial thoughts after wearing my Green dial/green bezel diver all day. I'm pleasantly surprised it seems to wear a bit bigger than the spec'd 40mm, given I normally don't look at anything under 42mm and to be honest prefer 44mm dive watches. If Mr Oh ever offers a dive watch in the 44-45mm range.... watch out bank account!

The watch looks well made, bezel action is smooth and lines up perfectly. I definitely noticed it has a gasket under the crown, was a bit fiddly to screw down as the gasket seems quite tight and was visbile. The crown has no embossing, it's plain as with the caseback. I'm glad I got the no date option this time, the dial is well balanced and it will be a set and go watch, no mucking around with the date. It also definitely states "Marine Diver" on the dial. The green is really lovely and in the right light the sunburst dial really shines. I switched from the all black date to the all green no date on the basis of the many photos posted here that looked gorgeous. In real life it is lovely, stunning however?.... hmmm well no, now my white dialed Chris Ward Trident Pro is still my go to dive watch. Now that truly is a stunner. This will satisfy my hankering for a green dive watch, however don't think I would now add another.

As with my previous Black date diver, the watch arrived in a cardboard box sandwiched in between 3 layers of foam. Not sure why Mr Oh bothers with the cutout in the foam, the cutout isn't removed and the watch just sits on top, secure enough. A real no frills watch! However I do sometime wonder, sell me a cheaper watch and keep the fancy packaging!

The bracelet was a bit of work. I'm sure Mr Oh torque wrenched a couple of those screws to over 14,000 Newtons... what a biatch to get out to remove the links. I had to use a spanner on the handle of the watch screwdriver to get enough traction to get them moving! Those suckers ain't coming out in a hurry! I ended up removing 4 links. Some advice, don't remove the first link out from the bracelet on either side. It's the only one that fits smoothly into that spot. Also the screw for that first link is shorter than all those in the rest of the band.

I really like that the link bar has the thread at the end and screws into the link. I have another watch where the bar has a small screw at the other end. You need two screw drivers on either side to get it out and God help you if you loose that small screw.... it's tiny. Why do they do that?? I removed every bar and applied loctite (222 variety) to ensure the screws won't back out in future.

The clasp took a bit of figuring out, the small locking flap on top was easy to work out, however there is a larger cover plate with a small dent that adjoins the small locking flap. I kept trying to pull up on that where the dent was until I worked out the main clasp actually finished two links past this piece. You have to get your finger nail under that to spring the main clasp. After that is was fine.

Many have complained about the bracelet being noisy or having sharp edges. No issues here.

My only query is, does this clasp have a glidelock system. It looks like it, however I'm stuffed if I know how it works. I've included a photo. Any suggestions would be appreciated.








It looks like I have to pinch the two spring bar indents inside the clasp on the right to move the link up. Does this seem right? My CW has a little tab you can pull down easily to move the glidelock to and fro easily. This seems like a lot of work. Fortunately it's just about the right size with just the links removed. No need for micro adjustment. However can't see myself trying this at the beach when resizing to get it over a wet suit... what a PITA that would be!

Wore the watch in the shower with no ill effect, so far so good with regard to water proofness.

Overall, a great buy, you get a lot for your money. The only other I can think of that comes in at about the same price point is the Borealis Cascais (42mm, 300m WR, STP1-11 movement etc).


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> So some initial thoughts after wearing my Green dial/green bezel diver all day. I'm pleasantly surprised it seems to wear a bit bigger than the spec'd 40mm, given I normally don't look at anything under 42mm and to be honest prefer 44mm dive watches. If Mr Oh ever offers a dive watch in the 44-45mm range.... watch out bank account!
> 
> The watch looks well made, bezel action is smooth and lines up perfectly. I definitely noticed it has a gasket under the crown, was a bit fiddly to screw down as the gasket seems quite tight and was visbile. The crown has no embossing, it's plain as with the caseback. I'm glad I got the no date option this time, the dial is well balanced and it will be a set and go watch, no mucking around with the date. It also definitely states "Marine Diver" on the dial. The green is really lovely and in the right light the sunburst dial really shines. I switched from the all black date to the all green no date on the basis of the many photos posted here that looked gorgeous. In real life it is lovely, stunning however?.... hmmm well no, now my white dialed Chris Ward Trident Pro is still my go to dive watch. Now that truly is a stunner. This will satisfy my hankering for a green dive watch, however don't think I would now add another.
> 
> ...


Great review. Thanks!

The glidelock system is pretty easy, it's just a folded over snap lock. Simply pull up on the clasp and down on the bracelet to unlock the clasp, slide it to your desired position and snap it back together to lock.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I believe the hype now, received my Tissell Hulk nicely packaged in foam. The watch is quality throughout. From the case, band, and movement I am very impressed. The movement is running about 3 seconds fast per day which is fantastic. I was lucky and the screws were not too tight on the bracelet which made it easy to adjust. Way easier than the Seiko Padi I just received! The glidelock system works great and is easy to adjust. Mr. Oh was a pleasure to deal with and I will definitely purchase another watch from him in the future.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Still impressed with this little watch I have to admit it is a really nice watch for the price!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You guys have convinced me ... I'm on the waiting list for a black-black no-date, ETA of later next month.

Forgive me if this ever came up pages ago, but I'm curious what owners of the Marine Diver and a Steinhart Ocean One think of how they compare.


----------



## mattzakh (Apr 9, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> So some initial thoughts after wearing my Green dial/green bezel diver all day. I'm pleasantly surprised it seems to wear a bit bigger than the spec'd 40mm, given I normally don't look at anything under 42mm and to be honest prefer 44mm dive watches. If Mr Oh ever offers a dive watch in the 44-45mm range.... watch out bank account!
> 
> The watch looks well made, bezel action is smooth and lines up perfectly. I definitely noticed it has a gasket under the crown, was a bit fiddly to screw down as the gasket seems quite tight and was visbile. The crown has no embossing, it's plain as with the caseback. I'm glad I got the no date option this time, the dial is well balanced and it will be a set and go watch, no mucking around with the date. It also definitely states "Marine Diver" on the dial. The green is really lovely and in the right light the sunburst dial really shines. I switched from the all black date to the all green no date on the basis of the many photos posted here that looked gorgeous. In real life it is lovely, stunning however?.... hmmm well no, now my white dialed Chris Ward Trident Pro is still my go to dive watch. Now that truly is a stunner. This will satisfy my hankering for a green dive watch, however don't think I would now add another.
> 
> ...


Emailed Mr Oh about my switch from Black Date to Green No Date 

At first I chose the date version because I depend heavily on the date function (I can hardly remember what date it is now). But after seeing many pics of the green one and the symmetry of no-date version, I made the choice!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> The crown has no embossing, it's plain as with the caseback.


Both my very recent black and blue divers have a signed crown - an embossed "T".


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Great review. Thanks!
> 
> The glidelock system is pretty easy, it's just a folded over snap lock. Simply pull up on the clasp and down on the bracelet to unlock the clasp, slide it to your desired position and snap it back together to lock.


Thank you! I couldn't figure this out. Now my bracelet fits perfectly.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm curious, do you have to be looking
straight down on the Cyclops to be able
to read the date? Can the date be read
easily at an angle?


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Date is easy to read mate

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Unless I have old stock Branford, the all green diver crown is plain, no embossing of any sort.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Unless I have old stock Branford, the all green diver crown is plain, no embossing of any sort.


 I guess it's luck of the draw with the crown engravings then. My no date green "Tulk" has an embossed "T", but honestly I'd rather have a plain crown because an upside down letter just irks me.


----------



## turbineboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Is there a website where one can order these. The only website I could find had several designs and most were out of stock

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Passepied said:


> I guess it's luck of the draw with the crown engravings then. My no date green "Tulk" has an embossed "T", but honestly I'd rather have a plain crown because an upside down letter just irks me.


My diver received 4/7/17 has a plain crown.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> My diver received 4/7/17 has a plain crown.


 I got mine a couple weeks ago. Maybe he ran out of the signed ones?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Passepied said:


> I got mine a couple weeks ago. Maybe he ran out of the signed ones?


Can you post a pic? I'd love to see what I'm missing out on!


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You guys have convinced me ... I'm on the waiting list for a black-black no-date, ETA of later next month.
> 
> Forgive me if this ever came up pages ago, but I'm curious what owners of the Marine Diver and a Steinhart Ocean One think of how they compare.


I'll tell you when I get my Ocean 1 Black back from the watchmaker. Having a hell of a time fitting an after market domed sapphire crystal to it (I ditched the flat sapphire with the cyclops). Keeps letting moisture in.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My Tisell Kermit homage ...







V2 with BGW9 lume & signed crown, but still using V1 Oysterlock with EasyLink style clasp which I preferred.


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

I've been looking for a suitable leather strap for my black Tisell sub. If you don't mind me asking, which one is this, and is it possible to buy online?

-Papi



mysiak said:


> Trying new leather strap, I quite like it


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

Has anyone ever taken the Tisell diving? Really curious.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Papillon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking for a suitable leather strap for my black Tisell sub. If you don't mind me asking, which one is this, and is it possible to buy online?
> 
> -Papi


It is made and sold by "authentic2014all" seller on eBay, he has similar straps in stock (e.g. handmade watch strap genuine leather 20 mm, fits rolex or other | eBay, handmade watch strap genuine leather 20 mm fits rolex | eBay). I have already purchased two different straps from him and I'm "afraid" that this number is not definite  If you want a custom made strap, just drop him a message, I'm sure that he will be glad to help you. A very nice person to deal with.


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

Marine Diver in the wild, behind a waterfall. Great watch to take along on adventures.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

A new way to dive.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, guys.. Sold my Tulk couple of months ago... And thinking of adding a GMT to the collection. To GMT owners - I'm not familiar with this movement. Can GMT hand be set separately.. How is the time setting and winding? I would appreciate any information regarding this GMT model... I emaild Tisell about the availability of the watch, but he couldn't give me exact time when these will be available. Hope he will add couple of different color schemes, preferably batman bezel


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> Hi, guys.. Sold my Tulk couple of months ago... And thinking of adding a GMT to the collection. To GMT owners - I'm not familiar with this movement. Can GMT hand be set separately.. How is the time setting and winding? I would appreciate any information regarding this GMT model... I emaild Tisell about the availability of the watch, but he couldn't give me exact time when these will be available. Hope he will add couple of different color schemes, preferably batman bezel


GMT hand is independent. The movement is an ETA clone and I think it feels just like the real deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, it is so called "false" GMT based on ETA clone movement. When you pull out the crown to the first position you set the date and GMT hand without stopping second hand. On the second position you stop the second hand and set the time. This solution is fine when you don't travel across time zones but you want to monitor time in two or more different time zones.
With true GMT (Rolex, Omega) you set the hour hand when the crown is on first position without stopping time. This is useful for traveling because you change the time zone easily without stopping the second hand.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

cirdec said:


> Lume comparison between my davosa, subc n tisell on the right.


Mouthwatering shot!!!!

I find the Sub No date one of the best designed and executed watches in the history of time, but it is waaaaay out of my reach at the moment, so I settled for a Tisell and asked to be added to the waiting list!
Your shot confirmes I did not go wrong with that!!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I have asked about the 660ft =200m and whether he could make the 660ft = 200m and Mr. Oh said he can do it in the next revision, but since he still has many dials with the first version I would have to wait around 6 months until he runs out of these.
I was thinking for about 4 minutes watching photos and realized that I dont mind it enough to wait that long. So I am staying with my order


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

guccimanilla said:


> Has anyone ever taken the Tisell diving? Really curious.


I wouldnt know, but one member pressure tested his and it passed at 300m


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Marrin said:


> I have asked about the 660ft =200m and whether he could make the 660ft = 200m and Mr. Oh said he can do it in the next revision, but since he still has many dials with the first version I would have to wait around 6 months until he runs out of these.
> I was thinking for about 4 minutes watching photos and realized that I dont mind it enough to wait that long. So I am staying with my order


Isn't that what's already on there?









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> Isn't that what's already on there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the dial is written 660ft space =200m
And I asked if he will change it to 660ft space = space 200m so it would be more balanced

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I enquired with Mr Oh to see if he had any plans for a Milsub version and he told me that he did not. Has anyone tried to do a hands or bezel sway to make a Milsub version of the Tisell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Marrin said:


> On the dial is written 660ft space =200m
> And I asked if he will change it to 660ft space = space 200m so it would be more balanced
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


Ah, that explains it.... it doesn't really matter to me, even with my readers on I can't really see that line well enough anymore for it to worry me these days! There was I time though....


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

If any of you are interested I have a (used) Tisell No Date Hulk I'm willing to sell. Hasn't arrived yet as I took it as a trade but should be in a few days. PM me if interested. 

Edit: sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Refreshing to see a box with a rolex sitting next to a Davosa and Tisell. All great subs in their own right!


Question - is it the general consensus that the cyclops on the Tisell sub is subpar? Seeing some mixed reviews in this thread about it, and if true would be inclined to get the no date version. Otherwise I had originally intended to get the Sub with date. 

Thanks!


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

is that a green sunburst dial with black bezel ?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

philipsony said:


> is that a green sunburst dial with black bezel ?


Mine below has the green sunburst dial with the green bezel


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone here have a Tisell Marine Diver and a Tiger concepts sub? Any comparison out there ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I have 3 Tisell Subs and 2 Tiger Concept Subs. The Tisell wins hands down in term of quality.

But if you love the vintage vibe and don't mind the questionable water resistance, TC wins.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Between tisell and tc, tisell wins in quality. I wish tisell would make a milsub homage. Under $200 new milsub homage, tc milsub is best option in my opinion. Next step up is twice the cost, steinhart or armida. I opted for tisell and tc for the price of steinhart...

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Tisell on a clockwork synergy perlon strap



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Marrin said:


> I wouldnt know, but one member pressure tested his and it passed at 300m


"Pressure testing" = WIS version of "scuba diving"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

briandb said:


> "Pressure testing" = WIS version of "scuba diving"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


    

So true

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have 3 Tisell Subs and 2 Tiger Concept Subs. The Tisell wins hands down in term of quality.
> 
> But if you love the vintage vibe and don't mind the questionable water resistance, TC wins.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Why would Tiger win in that scenario? Price? Or the "vintage vibe"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have 3 Tisell Subs and 2 Tiger Concept Subs. The Tisell wins hands down in term of quality.
> 
> But if you love the vintage vibe and don't mind the questionable water resistance, TC wins.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Also, want to sell me one haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Marrin said:


> So true
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


So much adventure!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

brboot said:


> Tisell on a clockwork synergy perlon strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I want to see the black Tisell on a royal blue perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

briandb said:


> Also, want to sell me one haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for asking. But not at the moment, at least not this year. Moreover, the black one I have is v1 using C1 lume. You should wait patiencely for the v2 BGW9 ones.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, i got my watch back from Mr Oh couple weeks ago.I have noticed that it has been gaining 30+ seconds per day. I have timed it everyday for last 7 days. It's gaining 30+,40+ seconds per day.
> What could be the reason? It was dead accurate before.
> Cheers


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Karan Kohli said:


> Karan Kohli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i got my watch back from Mr Oh couple weeks ago.I have noticed that it has been gaining 30+ seconds per day. I have timed it everyday for last 7 days. It's gaining 30+,40+ seconds per day.
> ...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Karan Kohli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i got my watch back from Mr Oh couple weeks ago.I have noticed that it has been gaining 30+ seconds per day. I have timed it everyday for last 7 days. It's gaining 30+,40+ seconds per day.
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Doubt it's been magnetized. That would typically make it run much faster than +30 secs. More likely it was dropped in shipping, and now needs the regulator to be adjusted. 

Any decent watchmaker can do that for you. It's typically a quick/easy job.

This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry to de-rail the thread but I have an old Hamilton watch that runs REAL fast. I guess it would not hurt to try to de-magnetize it? I am not sure of watch makers in the greater Toronto area but I some people have said bring it to a Store with the alarm sensors and maybe they will let me touch one of those to the watch. Thoughts Doc?



docvail said:


> Doubt it's been magnetized. That would typically make it run much faster than +30 secs. More likely it was dropped in shipping, and now needs the regulator to be adjusted.
> 
> Any decent watchmaker can do that for you. It's typically a quick/easy job.
> 
> This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Sorry to de-rail the thread but I have an old Hamilton watch that runs REAL fast. I guess it would not hurt to try to de-magnetize it? I am not sure of watch makers in the greater Toronto area but I some people have said bring it to a Store with the alarm sensors and maybe they will let me touch one of those to the watch. Thoughts Doc?


Any watchmaker, or even one of those Fast Fix joints ought to have a decent demagnetizer.

The inexpensive ones you can get on Amazon or eBay seem to be hit-or-miss crap. I wouldn't bother.

As a useful life-hack, SirGilbert discovered the little square pads at Home Depot checkout are demagnetizers, to deactivate the theft-prevention tags inside packaging. I'd assume any/all/most retail stores with those pads would work the same way. Just set the watch on the pad for a few seconds, and that ought to do it.

Generally, if a watch is running fast, but not THAT fast, it can be sorted out by adjusting the regulator. However, if it runs REALLY fast, then my order of troubleshooting would be:

1. Try demagnetizing it.

2. It was most likely dropped, possibly in shipping, and needs to be adjusted (this could make it run REALLY fast or slow).

3. Depending on the movement, it could be too much friction grease in the barrel bridge, causing "knocking the barrel" (I saw a fair bit of that with the Sea-Gull ST19 chronograph movements used in the Riccardo). That's going to require a complete tear-down to fix. Depending on the cost of the movement, it may be cheaper to just replace it (if it's a Seiko NH3x, or Miyota 82xx / 9xxx, probably cheaper to replace the movement than go trying to diagnose a cause and work a fix, but we haven't seen that too much with the Japanese movements, thankfully).

If the watch is running a little slow, it's probably just in need of a small adjustment. But if it's running REALLY slow, that's NEVER magnetism, or knocking the barrel. In that case, I'd assume it had been dropped, and needs adjustment.

I believe the Tissell uses the 9015, yes? Up to +30s/d is within spec, though admittedly, not great, considering how much anecdotal data suggests that movement typically runs under +/- 10s/d out of the box. Anything more than 30 s/d, but less than a few minutes, my first guess would be it needs to have the regulator adjusted. I wouldn't think about magnetism unless it was gaining minutes per day.

Is it a warranty issue?

It's a gray area. We can't prevent a box from being dropped in transit, and that's a pretty common cause (it can also become magnetized in transit). Some companies will assume responsibility, others may not.

Typically, my view is the watch should work right on arrival. Even if we know it worked right when it left, and feel like blaming the courier, we take responsibility to get it sorted, one way or another. If the customer's demagnetization attempts don't work, we may have them ship it back to us, or we may pay to have it serviced where they are.

If someone emails me months later, I'm more likely to think it was dropped while in their possession, and suggest they take it to a watchmaker for servicing, rather than view it as a warranty issue.

In either case, if adjusting the regulator doesn't sort it out, or if the watchmaker determines that there's more going on, we'd probably just replace the movement and move on with life.

I don't know how old the watch in question is, but although both the Seiko NH35 and the Miyota 9015 are very robust and reliable, I know a number of micro-brands have been seeing an increase in defects, starting about a year ago. The number is small (my best guess is it's under 3%), but if you asked me two years ago, I'd never get as far as replacing the movement. These days, if we get through demagnetization and adjustment, and it still doesn't run right, that's the solution.

This is NOT a swipe at Tissell, I swear, but there is the added complication of buying a very inexpensive watch from someone in a faraway land. Sometimes there isn't enough profit in the sale, or enough incentive for the business owner to take responsibility for every little thing.

Ever read the disclaimers on the Good-Stuffs website (home of the $120 Rodina)? They include warnings that watches may arrive with the hands completely off the pinions, and that's not something they sort out for you. That's some crazy stuff, right there, but that's the reality of ordering a $120 watch from Hong Kong. There's not a lot of meat left on that bone.

You pay me (or any microbrand owner who gives a $h1t about their reputation) $400-$600 for a watch, we send you a nice, well-made watch, and if there's something legitimately wrong with it, we sort it out for you, one way or the other, no problem.

You buy the lowest-price watch from the value-leader in the segment, based in some far corner of the world, what you get probably won't be as well-made (whether you realize it or not), and they may not be as willing to pay round-trip shipping as many times as it takes to get your issue(s) sorted.

All that stems from my VERY limited knowledge of the situation here. I saw the pic of the dislodged markers on Tapatalk, came into the thread to see what's up, and got sucked into a discussion of the watch running fast.

I assume it's the same watch, first repaired for the dislodged markers (also most likely caused by it being dropped in transit), I assume repaired by Tissell, after being sent back to Korea, and it's now having timekeeping issues? If that's what happened, my guess is it was dropped in shipping on its way back to its owner.

$200 seems like a fantastic deal for the watch. It probably is a fantastic deal, all things considered. But if there's any sort of problem, I don't know how realistic it is to expect the seller to ship it back and forth, certainly not twice. I honestly don't know how they can sell them for that price. I'd be losing money.

If Tissell says it's within spec (and within +30 s/d, it is), or otherwise doesn't view it as a warranty issue, you may have to pay a watchmaker to adjust it, if you want it to keep time better than that.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Doc


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks Doc


Sorry for the length of my reply. I got stuck thinking about the 9015 in the Tissell, and forgot you asked about your vintage Hamilton.

TL;DR - Try setting the watch on a retail store's demagnetizer pad at checkout, or asking a watchmaker or fast fix place to demagnetize it, assuming it's running minutes fast per day. For anything else, or if that doesn't work, see about having the regulator adjusted. If that doesn't work, replace or repair, as needed, and as practical.

I'll let you folks get back to discussing Tissell. Pretend I wasn't here.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Sorry for the length of my reply. I got stuck thinking about the 9015 in the Tissell, and forgot you asked about your vintage Hamilton.
> 
> TL;DR - Try setting the watch on a retail store's demagnetizer pad at checkout, or asking a watchmaker or fast fix place to demagnetize it, assuming it's running minutes fast per day. For anything else, or if that doesn't work, see about having the regulator adjusted. If that doesn't work, replace or repair, as needed, and as practical.
> 
> I'll let you folks get back to discussing Tissell. Pretend I wasn't here.


https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder781/64858781.jpg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Unbelievable.

I'd forgotten this was scheduled to post to my company facebook page this afternoon.

https://gearpatrol.com/2016/08/03/how-to-demagnetize-a-watch/

Dumb. F**king. Luck.

EDIT/PS - Don't stop at the headline, if you read "Old TV". The article includes instructions for demag'ing a watch with a computer monitor.

Science. It's a real thing!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Sorry to de-rail the thread but I have an old Hamilton watch that runs REAL fast. I guess it would not hurt to try to de-magnetize it? I am not sure of watch makers in the greater Toronto area but I some people have said bring it to a Store with the alarm sensors and maybe they will let me touch one of those to the watch. Thoughts Doc?


I know 2 very good watchmakers in mississauga, and I'm not affiliated with amy of them by any means. PM if interested to have their contacts.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks... I will do the de-Mag thing first. Then send a PM your way. I see your in Milton? I drive there from time to time for Donairs. My Wife turned me on them when I went to Calgary with her to see her old stomping grounds, Worth the 45min - hour drive.



the_watchier said:


> I know 2 very good watchmakers in mississauga, and I'm not affiliated with amy of them by any means. PM if interested to have their contacts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks... I will do the de-Mag thing first. Then send a PM your way. I see your in Milton? I drive there from time to time for Donairs. My Wife turned me on them when I went to Calgary with her to see her old stomping grounds, Worth the 45min - hour drive.


Oh! Donaris, never been there myself!
Stop buy for a beer or coffee when you are passing by.
Will respond to your PM in the morning.
Good night.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Got my hands on a green no date Marine Diver. Here's some quick impressions:

Nicely made watch for the money. Looks more expensive than it is and with a ceramic insert, sapphire glass, decent movement and a functioning (albeit, barely) copy of the Glidelock it's a nice watch for those who don't mind the sub styling. The sapphire has AR which immediately made me realize how much I'd love to have that on my Sub. The caseback is lower than the Sub so the Marine Diver hugs the wrist much better which makes it a more comfortable watch.

Now the bad - the SEL's are slightly narrow and there's a tiny gap allowing them to shift from side to side. The SEL geometry is not quite as elegant as the Rolex's Sub and the bracelet line doesn't flow just as gracefully. The "glidelock" deserves a C-, it works but lacks any precision and the clasp itself takes a superhuman effort to open on my watch. The bracelet rattles, the Miyota 9015 rotor grinds like an old neglected ball bearing (probably needs a bit of lube). The bezel markings are just white paint so the question remains of how well they will age. The pearl on my sample is slightly off to one side, not by much but once you see it you can't unsee it. The downward pointing triangle is just a hair off the 12 o'clock mark. Accuracy-wise, I haven't been as lucky as many others who reported +- 2-3 seconds a day, mine looses 10 seconds over 24 hours, I haven't tried leaving it different positions to correct it yet. One more thing I detest (but it's not Tisell's fault and doesn't apply to my watch) is the stock Miyota date font, it's simply atrocious, so I opted for the no date watch.

Overall - it's a functional and visually appealing watch (again, if you don't mind the Sub styling), great beater for summer and nice enough looking to wear to work. I'll most likely grab the blue variant as well.

Oh yeah - forgot to mention the lume. In short - it's glorious! I like to wear a watch to bed and so far this watch is just as good as my Sub in this department, it glows like a beast and lasts as long as the Rolex.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Got my hands on a green no date Marine Diver. Here's some quick impressions:
> 
> Nicely made watch for the money. Looks more expensive than it is and with a ceramic insert, sapphire glass, decent movement and a functioning (albeit, barely) copy of the Glidelock it's a nice watch for those who don't mind the sub styling. The sapphire has AR which immediately made me realize how much I'd love to have that on my Sub. The caseback is lower than the Sub so the Marine Diver hugs the wrist much better which makes it a more comfortable watch.
> 
> ...


Great review. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I think you convinced me to get a no date greenie!!! Thanks!!



Ottski44 said:


> Great review. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm on half way to acquire Tisell Marine Diver. I wonder in the future, how can I replace the gasket?


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Got my hands on a green no date Marine Diver. Here's some quick impressions:
> 
> Nicely made watch for the money. Looks more expensive than it is and with a ceramic insert, sapphire glass, decent movement and a functioning (albeit, barely) copy of the Glidelock it's a nice watch for those who don't mind the sub styling. The sapphire has AR which immediately made me realize how much I'd love to have that on my Sub. The caseback is lower than the Sub so the Marine Diver hugs the wrist much better which makes it a more comfortable watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts on this watch, 
well done. I'm after a sub homage and
on the list for a Tisell. Hopefully soon.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still amazed how nice watch it is. Coupled with curved spring bars and Hirsch performance strap, it's even nicer IMHO 

Edit: oh, and mine is practically accurate to 0s/d. Gained 1 second during past 5 weeks.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

mysiak said:


> I'm still amazed how nice watch it is. Coupled with curved spring bars and Hirsch performance strap, it's even nicer IMHO
> 
> Edit: oh, and mine is practically accurate to 0s/d. Gained 1 second during past 5 weeks.


How easy is it to open the caseback and regulate the movement's accuracy? Assuming it's even something a complete novice should attempt on their own?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Me again.

Anyone with the green bezel - is it also ceramic, or is it aluminum?

This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Igor01 said:


> How easy is it to open the caseback and regulate the movement's accuracy? Assuming it's even something a complete novice should attempt on their own?


Not sure, I haven't opened mine, I received it this accurate  But I regulated my other watches and it's fairly easy - once you open the watch, move the lever with 2 dots or turn the regulation screw in the desired direction. I tend to use tiny regulations at a time, wait at least a day and then repeat if needed. I used to use a time regulation software (Tickoprint), but as it needs absolutely quiet environment, I just do it without. Another reason is, that if I regulate watch to 0s/d as shown by Tickoprint, in regular use it might be even -10s/d, so I just regulate it to my wearing habits.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Me again.
> 
> Anyone with the green bezel - is it also ceramic, or is it aluminum?
> 
> This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


Doc, it's ceramic both of mine. 

The Kermit homage.








The Hulk homage.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Doc, it's ceramic both of mine.
> 
> The Kermit homage.
> View attachment 11666266
> ...


Cheers, mate.

This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Igor01 said:


> Got my hands on a green no date Marine Diver. Here's some quick impressions:
> 
> Nicely made watch for the money. Looks more expensive than it is and with a ceramic insert, sapphire glass, decent movement and a functioning (albeit, barely) copy of the Glidelock it's a nice watch for those who don't mind the sub styling. The sapphire has AR which immediately made me realize how much I'd love to have that on my Sub. The caseback is lower than the Sub so the Marine Diver hugs the wrist much better which makes it a more comfortable watch.
> 
> ...


It still boggles my mind that this isn't considered a knockoff. It is an exact copy.

I mean, I still want one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

The large tolerances, huge gap between the endlink and the bracelet is the reason I never wear it (I use other straps with my Diver). It's such a shame, the glidelock mechanism makes it otherwise very practical to wear.


----------



## FreeDive (Mar 13, 2009)

FreeDive said:


> HI GUYS! WHO WANTS A GREEN TISELL???
> 
> I ordered the black/black/no date model 3 weeks ago....waited not-so-patiently....tonight the GREEN dial, green bezel WITH date shows up!!
> 
> ...


**** UPDATE ********* Just letting y'all know I ended up keeping the watch. My original post was more of an overreaction to having my order messed up, but this has since become one of my favorite watches ever. The green is the most versatile green I could ever ask for, and I'm usually not a green watch fan. But this is awesome!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

FreeDive said:


> **** UPDATE ********* Just letting y'all know I ended up keeping the watch. My original post was more of an overreaction to having my order messed up, but this has since become one of my favorite watches ever. The green is the most versatile green I could ever ask for, and I'm usually not a green watch fan. But this is awesome!


I was like you FreeDive, Mr Oh messed my order up, however I sent it back. After seeing lots of photos here of the green on green no date, swapped my order and now am very happy with my choice. Watch works well, my only complaint is I would love for it to be a tad bigger, 42 to 44mm would be perfect. I find it is a little on the small side.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

These are my two go-to straps for my Diver, both from WatchGecko: "Simple hand made italian leather" when the weather isn't too hot, and "Classic Bond NATO USM" otherwise. I really feel like those are the best match for me.

I think that the latter gives a cleaner look than it's regular NATO counterpart, after I shortened it and removed one of the two keepers. Also the fabric is really soft and shinier than other "Daniel Craig" NATO straps.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

One more thing on the Tisell sub that may drive an OCD person mad - the round and the rectangular markers on the differ from each other. The round ones have angled borders while the rectangular ones are flat, so they reflect light differently at different angles. Because of the AR coating on the crystal, the dial is more clearly visible than on the Sub, so the difference is pretty stark and stands out quite a bit. The other inconsistency is that the round markers have more lume (it's applied with a little "heap") while the rectangular ones have it applied flat and there's less of it. Not a dramatic difference but right after a quick flashlight blast the round markers are visibly brighter (the difference fades away after some time). Not huge cons, these, especially considering the price, but the watch would have been even better had all the markers been finished in the same style.


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

^still nice tho...


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Just purchased one here on WUS (thanks watchrecon alerts!) - black with date/cyclops and still in plastic! 

So what does everyone think about the bracelet? I love screw in links but just want to know what to expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bracelet works fine for me - I put a strap on it, but went back to the bracelet. The glide lock works great once you use it a few times. I've been meaning to put a little loctite on the screws, but haven't gotten to it and there have been no issues with the bracelet to date.

I like that its shiny on the edges and matte on the top/bottom. Although since putting the bracelet back on, maybe due to pushing the pins around, it's not quite as tight to the case. I should probably put new pins in. Will do that when I eventually get around to adding loctite to the screws.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Rider14 said:


> Bracelet works fine for me - I put a strap on it, but went back to the bracelet. The glide lock works great once you use it a few times. I've been meaning to put a little loctite on the screws, but haven't gotten to it and there have been no issues with the bracelet to date.
> 
> I like that its shiny on the edges and matte on the top/bottom. Although since putting the bracelet back on, maybe due to pushing the pins around, it's not quite as tight to the case. I should probably put new pins in. Will do that when I eventually get around to adding loctite to the screws.


Once I got my sizing right for the bracelet I loctited all the screws. I used the 222 version. Do the same with all my screwed bracelets. Mind you, Mr Oh did really cinch some of those screws up, they were a biatch to get out! Don't reckon they were backing out in a hurry.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Igor01 said:


> One more thing on the Tisell sub that may drive an OCD person mad - the round and the rectangular markers on the differ from each other. The round ones have angled borders while the rectangular ones are flat, so they reflect light differently at different angles. Because of the AR coating on the crystal, the dial is more clearly visible than on the Sub, so the difference is pretty stark and stands out quite a bit.


Ahhh, I'd never noticed until you mentioned it Igor....and now I hate you!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahhh, I'd never noticed until you mentioned it Igor....and now I hate you!
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


I know lol... I hate myself for being so darn detail-oriented.

Here's the root of the problem - I am so familiar with the Sub that no matter how much my rational mind knows that it's ridiculous to compare the Marine Diver to it, I can't help but notice all the "flaws" (for the lack of a better word) anyway.

Now the scary part - I like the green Tisell so much, I might just have to get the Hulk because I now know that I will enjoy it!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahhh, I'd never noticed until you mentioned it Igor....and now I hate you!
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


I actually like the effect, it is as if the 12,3,6,9 are more pronounced when the light hits them

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SDGenius said:


>


I have emailed mr.Oh your video and mentioned the bracelet as a place of improvement, ESPECIALLY the transition from the end link to the rest of the bracelet, as that is now the thing that bothers me, as I have a small wrist and the angle will be pretty steep which will pronounce that tranition.
Anyways, here is his asmwer:

_"Dear Friend,__
_
_Thank you for your email._
_I saw the YouTube video you sent me, I am always interested in feedback from forum members and have improved my watch._
_I will gladly refer and improve. Thank you._
_
_
_Best regards,_
_
_
_TISELL "

_so hopefully another batch down the road will be even better _
_


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

SDGenius said:


>


Great review! I am by no means a fan boy - especially since I don't even have mine yet. But wouldn't you mention some other low(er) end watches with the Tisell? You mentioned Invicta in passing, but also there's Parnis, Tiger concepts, and a few others that sit in the same "class" if you will. I ALMOST sprung for the Ginault or the Davosa but I'm not even sure I want a non-Rolex Sub - so of course I take the cheap way out. My point - Davosa and Ginault are basically two classes above the Tisell and other Asian Sub manufacturers. Steinhart would be that middle between them pricewise.

^That seems awfully critical, but I really enjoyed that video! Maybe if I like seeing the Tisell I'll move on to the Davosa. Thanks!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have been on the waiting list since mid feb to get 1. With each passing week I am starting to think the same. It was $190usd now it seems to be atleast $220usd. It does not sound like alot but I am Canadian and with the current devalue of our dollar that becomes $300 for us Canucks. I am starting to think that if I am going to spend that kind of money which is not a lot but I might as well pitch in a few more and get another class up. Or say eff it and ask Santa for a watch from Chris over at Janis Trading.



SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Great review! I am by no means a fan boy - especially since I don't even have mine yet. But wouldn't you mention some other low(er) end watches with the Tisell? You mentioned Invicta in passing, but also there's Parnis, Tiger concepts, and a few others that sit in the same "class" if you will. I ALMOST sprung for the Ginault or the Davosa but I'm not even sure I want a non-Rolex Sub - so of course I take the cheap way out. My point - Davosa and Ginault are basically two classes above the Tisell and other Asian Sub manufacturers. Steinhart would be that middle between them pricewise.
> 
> ^That seems awfully critical, but I really enjoyed that video! Maybe if I like seeing the Tisell I'll move on to the Davosa. Thanks!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Got mine in a couple days ago. Overall, great bang for buck. Not much to complain about here!

I will say that the lume has been oversold here. No way this is close to Omega or Rolex. It's not even as good as Seiko. --- it's not bad, I honestly have no complaints but I'm a tad let down by the "glowing" praise of the lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is yours the newer version with BG-W9 lume? If yes, it should be pretty much as good as Rolex's Chromalight, I haven't done an actual timed comparison but they look almost identical to me and the Tisell's lume lasts all night like a champ. The older Tisell subs had crappy C1 lume.

Although, the quantity plays a role too, of course. The Tisell's round markers have more lume and the difference in the initial brightness between them and the other markers is quite apparent.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Igor01 said:


> Is yours the newer version with BG-W9 lume? If yes, it should be pretty much as good as Rolex's Chromalight, I haven't done an actual timed comparison but they look almost identical to me and the Tisell's lume lasts all night like a champ. The older Tisell subs had crappy C1 lume.
> 
> Although, the quantity plays a role too, of course. The Tisell's round markers have more lume and the difference in the initial brightness between them and the other markers is quite apparent.


It is. Really weird that you can honestly compare them and mine doesn't even match Seiko. Definitely the first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> It is. Really weird that you can honestly compare them and mine doesn't even match Seiko. Definitely the first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know many consider Seiko divers to have the brightest lume, unfortunately I don't have one and can't compare to Tisell. I can only imagine how nicely the Seikos glow if they are that much better than Chromalight on the Submariner, which I was impressed with. It must be both the quantity of the lume on the Seikos and also because Seiko's Lumibrite is said to be rebranded C3, which is supposed to be the brightest lume on the market.

Well, whatever the case may be, the good thing about Tisell subs is the ability to flip them very quickly and without any loss in most cases, should you decide to let yours go.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Igor01 said:


> I know many consider Seiko divers to have the brightest lume, unfortunately I don't have one and can't compare to Tisell. I can only imagine how nicely the Seikos glow if they are that much better than Chromalight on the Submariner, which I was impressed with. It must be both the quantity of the lume on the Seikos and also because Seiko's Lumibrite is said to be rebranded C3, which is supposed to be the brightest lume on the market.
> 
> Well, whatever the case may be, the good thing about Tisell subs is the ability to flip them very quickly and without any loss in most cases, should you decide to let yours go.


I actually thought the SMP 2254 put my Seikos to shame - thought Rolex was on that level.

Also - I don't even think the lume is bad, it's just "pretty good" in my eyes. And considering the package as a whole - I still think this thing is great. There nothing to complain about, aside from my lofty expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Seiko lume is the best there is IMO, and the greenish colour is supposed to be more detectable to the human eye at low levels than the blue used on the Tisell. In the same way that green tritium appears a bit brighter than blue.

It is still good lume and does last all night, I just don't have as many occasions when I go from sunlight into relative shade and notice the lume blazing out as I do with Seiko.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

I tried looking but didn't find.. does anyone have blue dial and black bezel no date? Thanks


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I agree the lume was a bit disappointing compared to my Seikos, however it stays solid all night and is as readable as my Seikos early morning. It is better than my Steinhart gmt which cost twice as much.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Maxy said:


> I tried looking but didn't find.. does anyone have blue dial and black bezel no date? Thanks


Here









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Arguing over lume.....as if you don't go outside and pretty much live your life in the daylight or lighted areas. I don't find myself staring at my watch in the dark that much. And God forbid I can't see it, I check my phone....

Seriously - it's a $220 watch. That it even has lume is all you should concern yourselves with....


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Arguing over lume.....as if you don't go outside and pretty much live your life in the daylight or lighted areas. I don't find myself staring at my watch in the dark that much. And God forbid I can't see it, I check my phone....
> 
> Seriously - it's a $220 watch. That it even has lume is all you should concern yourselves with....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Relax. My commentary had to do with the reviews here comparing it to $5000 watches. I mentioned enough times in the thread that I'm not disappointed with the watch, more the exaggerated reviews.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Relax. My commentary had to do with the reviews here comparing it to $5000 watches. I mentioned enough times in the thread that I'm not disappointed with the watch, more the exaggerated reviews.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very relaxed. I find it humorous - no slight meant to you 

It's a lovely watch and a great value.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Rider14 (Feb 6, 2012)

The lume is good, but I still prefer the lume on my Luminox - always glows, even if not as bright, regardless of exposure to light. That is preferable to me. 

But again - $220. No complaints. 

I did buy a blue bezel (for my black/black date, no cyclops) and am wondering if I should change out the black one. I'm sure my jeweler could do it... 

Anyone have pics of a black dial with blue bezel on stock bracelet?

- Dan


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm very relaxed. I find it humorous - no slight meant to you
> 
> It's a lovely watch and a great value.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Word.

Gotta repeat that I really REALLY like this thing. I got my Zodiac Seawolf two days after and it's really competing for wrist time (and the lume is also better lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xav31so (May 22, 2017)

Dear all,

Thnks to th post and your feedbak, I bought my fist TISELL (second hand).

ONE QUESTION: Did anyone use to dive/swim with it ?


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

I asked Mr Oh and he says they are pressure tested. Since then I have swam (not dived) in my GMT with no issues (other than the bracelet screws working loose - use some thread lock on them).


----------



## xav31so (May 22, 2017)

spongefactory said:


> I asked Mr Oh and he says they are pressure tested. Since then I have swam (not dived) in my GMT with no issues (other than the bracelet screws working loose - use some thread lock on them).


Thanks a lot. I plan to swim only.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

spongefactory said:


> I asked Mr Oh and he says they are pressure tested. Since then I have swam (not dived) in my GMT with no issues (other than the bracelet screws working loose - use some thread lock on them).


Same here. Removed all the screws and loctited them before re-screwing. All good and no leaks. The only thing I notice about this watch is the bracelet is a little noisier than all my others, however not a deal breaker in any way, given what I paid for the watch!


----------



## LeatherneckSD (Mar 14, 2017)

Well 2 days of ownership and as much as i love the micro adjustment on the bracelet. It just looks to good on leather.


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh,Oh better get Mr.
6 O'clock mark on my Tisell Hulk just fell off less than 6 months after purchase
How do you think this can be handled?
Written to him thru Paypal but its a lot of money for the watch to be sent to Korea and back!!!!! I have unscrewed the crown to stop the watch.
Compare that to the joy in January!!!!!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-116.html#post37206106


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

sfxc60 said:


> Oh,Oh better get Mr.
> 6 O'clock mark on my Tisell Hulk just fell off less than 6 months after purchase
> How do you think this can be handled?
> Written to him thru Paypal but its a lot of money for the watch to be sent to Korea and back!!!!! I have unscrewed the crown to stop the watch.
> ...


OUCH! I feel for you.


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mr.Oh resolved problem amicably.Very honest seller.Like+


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

sfxc60 said:


> Mr.Oh resolved problem amicably.Very honest seller.Like+


Care to share the story?

Thanks

Sent from my Z955A using Tapatalk


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

DrR said:


> I received my watch today and I have to agree to almost all the other members here- the quality and the feel is amazing for 220$ watch (+17eur in customs). Also cyclop functions surprisingly well. I had Alpha Sub previously but they are not even worth to mention here- completely different league.


So now it is almost half a year of owning Tisell. In general I am still very pleased about it. The problem is the bracelet- it feels 'loose', the links 'play'with each other which leads to screws getting loose. I almost lost the watch once, when one of the screws fell out and got lost. As it was already said before, the bracelet is definitely the weakest point for such a nice watch.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

DrR said:


> So now it is almost half a year of owning Tisell. In general I am still very pleased about it. The problem is the bracelet- it feels 'loose', the links 'play'with each other which leads to screws getting loose. I almost lost the watch once, when one of the screws fell out and got lost. As it was already said before, the bracelet is definitely the weakest point for such a nice watch.


I loctited all the screws the moment I received the watch and finished sizing the bracelet. So far no issues.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

DrR said:


> So now it is almost half a year of owning Tisell. In general I am still very pleased about it. The problem is the bracelet- it feels 'loose', the links 'play'with each other which leads to screws getting loose. I almost lost the watch once, when one of the screws fell out and got lost. As it was already said before, the bracelet is definitely the weakest point for such a nice watch.


I do agree the bracelet is meh. I've switched to a leather strap, it's fantastic now.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Posted it in the other Tisell thread, but in case people are only watching this one, Sub 9015's are back in stock for a bunch of people on the waiting list.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I almost walked away from the Tisell. But after the almost 5 month wait, I grabbed a Hulk no date. Happy early Daddy's day and Birthday to me!!!!



ctentzeras said:


> Posted it in the other Tisell thread, but in case people are only watching this one, Sub 9015's are back in stock for a bunch of people on the waiting list.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I almost walked away from the Tisell. But after the almost 5 month wait, I grabbed a Hulk no date. Happy early Daddy's day and Birthday to me!!!!


Glad to hear it! That's the same thing I'm getting. I also need to apparently by some bent spring bars so that if I ever want to put it on other straps I can.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

ctentzeras said:


> Glad to hear it! That's the same thing I'm getting. I also need to apparently by some bent spring bars so that if I ever want to put it on other straps I can.


Not sure where you got bent spring bars but it works great. Although it's a tough one to put the metal bracelet back on. Bars don't fit properly back again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

watch0b0y said:


> Not sure where you got bent spring bars to put on another strap as you shouldn't have any issues. but it Although it's a tough to put the metal bracelet back on. Bars don't fit properly back again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok so WTF. When he asks for your paypal account does he mean paypal link you can make to share with friends? Or a specific account number?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Ok so WTF. When he asks for your paypal account does he mean paypal link you can make to share with friends? Or a specific account number?


He wanted my e-mail address associated with the paypal account so he could send an invoice. I actually sent him the account name initially, because I didn't find his instructions to be too clear. I've since completed the entire order process, so I can confirm it's the e-mail address of your paypal account.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the blue bezel version has a black or blue dial? I cannot tell clearly from the pics.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok thanks lol. because I actually hit the link to paypal then sent the money. At least he refunded it back haha.



ctentzeras said:


> He wanted my e-mail address associated with the paypal account so he could send an invoice. I actually sent him the account name initially, because I didn't find his instructions to be too clear. I've since completed the entire order process, so I can confirm it's the e-mail address of your paypal account.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn I keep getting my email sent back to my. I guess you can't send a link or reply?
This is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

playinwittime said:


> Can anyone tell me if the blue bezel version has a black or blue dial? I cannot tell clearly from the pics.


The old version (prior to this batch) was blue dial, so I'm guessing this is as well. You can google "Tisell Sub Blue dial" and see some. The quality of the picture he sent is definitely lacking.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Damn I keep getting my email sent back to my. I guess you can't send a link or reply?
> This is frustrating to say the least.


I sent replies. He sent the e-mail to my gmail account, and I simply replied to all of his e-mails straight from gmail. The address you're replying to is from his e-mail though right? Not from anything he might have sent through paypal? (Not sure if that comes through some paypal specific e-mail address).

You should be replying to [email protected]


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

He must be having troubles because I have gotten for replies back to. I hit reply button and send him my info. within a minute it bounces back. I will try again later. Thanks again.



ctentzeras said:


> I sent replies. He sent the e-mail to my gmail account, and I simply replied to all of his e-mails straight from gmail. The address you're replying to is from his e-mail though right? Not from anything he might have sent through paypal? (Not sure if that comes through some paypal specific e-mail address).
> 
> You should be replying to [email protected]


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ebay 20mm curved bars. I just remembered you were asking about these and in fact I bought them myself. It will take a bit to receive them. I could always send ya a couple, after all you have helped me out as well.

200pcs/Set Stainless Steel Curved Spring Bar Pins Links for Watch Band 16-26mm | eBay



ctentzeras said:


> Glad to hear it! That's the same thing I'm getting. I also need to apparently by some bent spring bars so that if I ever want to put it on other straps I can.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Ebay 20mm curved bars. I just remembered you were asking about these and in fact I bought them myself. It will take a bit to receive them. I could always send ya a couple, after all you have helped me out as well.
> 
> 200pcs/Set Stainless Steel Curved Spring Bar Pins Links for Watch Band 16-26mm | eBay


I love that the link is for 200 of the same size, with no option for a variety pack. I don't know that in my entire watch buying life I'm going to need 200 20mm curved spring bars.

As for sending me some, probably not practical since I think it's only $3 to order 200 of them. Not sure how much mail costs from the great white north.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I bailed from my order, Got the email they are back in stock but the video review made it clear the bracelet would look weird on my wrist since I have smaller wrists, and the bracelet would go almost straight down from the end link, emphasizing the end links lack of downward slope.
Since I know he will have no problem selling them out, I did not feel very bad about canceling, and I did apologize

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> I love that the link is for 200 of the same size, with no option for a variety pack. I don't know that in my entire watch buying life I'm going to need 200 20mm curved spring bars.
> 
> As for sending me some, probably not practical since I think it's only $3 to order 200 of them. Not sure how much mail costs from the great white north.


A dollar or 2 is not a big deal. I won a dial from the BSH forums so this would enable me to pay it forward. I just got to make sure it was in fact the 20mm curve I got. Actually I ordered those as well as like another 200 of other sizes from 12 up to 26mm

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm officially on my way to joining your little cabal.

Black-black-no date paid for and awaiting shipment.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm officially on my way to joining your little cabal.
> 
> Black-black-no date paid for and awaiting shipment.


I'm in too, Black Black w/Date.


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm officially on my way to joining your little cabal.
> 
> Black-black-no date paid for and awaiting shipment.


Me too. Funny thing that when I joined I didn't even like divers but wearing the Tisell flieger and reading these threads it has grown on me. I wan't something with bracelet for the summer so let it be Tisell


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Are the dials on the the black marine diver the craziest deepest (gloss?) black ever? Or is it the way you ALL photo them? They always look soooooo black! Is it so?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I was lusting after it for months whilst I waited for the email to drop. Email came and I went and got a Bulova snorkel pvd instead. I just couldn't pass it up for $145 lol. I guess I won't be getting it this round.


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Guys!! 

I really want one of these, black sub! But obviously they're sold out... What is the procedure to getting one/being put on a waiting list??


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Hryszko said:


> Guys!!
> 
> I really want one of these, black sub! But obviously they're sold out... What is the procedure to getting one/being put on a waiting list??


At the bottom of the Tisell Sub web page
is Mr. Oh's email. Send him your request.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Guys does anybody know if GMT sub will be available soon?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Guys does anybody know if GMT sub will be available soon?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Restocked within a month was what his email I just received said.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Guys does anybody know if GMT sub will be available soon?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


New model! Any pics? Would love another color option to play off my Black MD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Keefy said:


> Are the dials on the the black marine diver the craziest deepest (gloss?) black ever? Or is it the way you ALL photo them? They always look soooooo black! Is it so?


They are VERY deep black, yes. AR coating may also help capture it better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

So has anyone heard from him in the past couple of days? He sent me a request info because my name popped up, been on the list for almost 5 months. I have not been able to communicate with him. I have sent numerous emails from 2 different locations and keep getting a message that it was not sent. I fellow brother even went out of his way to help and still nothing. Sucks because this watch, how little money for much is quickly becoming a Grail hahaha I have even bought 2 straps for it.


Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> So has anyone heard from him in the past couple of days? He sent me a request info because my name popped up, been on the list for almost 5 months. I have not been able to communicate with him. I have sent numerous emails from 2 different locations and keep getting a message that it was not sent. I fellow brother even went out of his way to help and still nothing. Sucks because this watch, how little money for much is quickly becoming a Grail hahaha I have even bought 2 straps for it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


My last mail said to expect 5-6 days
to process order, then he'll send tracking
info. It's been 2 days.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

WTM said:


> My last mail said to expect 5-6 days
> to process order, then he'll send tracking
> info. It's been 2 days.


Hmm he must be having internet troubles. Thanks for the response.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> So has anyone heard from him in the past couple of days? He sent me a request info because my name popped up, been on the list for almost 5 months. I have not been able to communicate with him. I have sent numerous emails from 2 different locations and keep getting a message that it was not sent. I fellow brother even went out of his way to help and still nothing. Sucks because this watch, how little money for much is quickly becoming a Grail hahaha I have even bought 2 straps for it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


I have been receiving emails from him fine over the past couple of days.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

So bizarre. Maybe I am now on his ignore list hahaha. Thanks for the response.



Keefy said:


> I have been receiving emails from him fine over the past couple of days.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

What colour options were previously viable for the GMT? He's said to me a black/blue 'batman' bezel will be an option when they drop in "maybe a month". I have never seen a batman option, I presume this will be a new one from him?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, I finally got through to Mr.Oh using another email address. He must have had me blocked, I guess I tried to pay using CAD and he thought I was looking for a discount. When you get the email from him it is very vague. I clicked the paypal link that is attached to his email and I swear I pulled down the USD tab, maybe when it asks if you are sure it re-adjusts? So I told him it was a mistake due to language and now I am waiting to hear back. I got his response 8:02 EST so I sure it is quite late for him now so hopefully I will hear back tomorrow. /sigh



Ojibway Bob said:


> So has anyone heard from him in the past couple of days? He sent me a request info because my name popped up, been on the list for almost 5 months. I have not been able to communicate with him. I have sent numerous emails from 2 different locations and keep getting a message that it was not sent. I fellow brother even went out of his way to help and still nothing. Sucks because this watch, how little money for much is quickly becoming a Grail hahaha I have even bought 2 straps for it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Well, I finally got through to Mr.Oh using another email address. He must have had me blocked, I guess I tried to pay using CAD and he thought I was looking for a discount. When you get the email from him it is very vague. I clicked the paypal link that is attached to his email and I swear I pulled down the USD tab, maybe when it asks if you are sure it re-adjusts? So I told him it was a mistake due to language and now I am waiting to hear back. I got his response 8:02 EST so I sure it is quite late for him now so hopefully I will hear back tomorrow. /sigh


That's annoying. Hopefully everything works itself out. Good luck!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks man. Anyone know how TC hold up? I might just get 1 for modding


ctentzeras said:


> That's annoying. Hopefully everything works itself out. Good luck!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a brand new TC Milsub 5513V2 for sale if you are interested.
With Miyota 8215.


Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks man. Anyone know how TC hold up? I might just get 1 for modding


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Do they have any original designs? they seem to be decent quality.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for that...I am kind of in an orbit of sorts. Daddy's day, My upcoming B-Day, so I really do not want to buy myself much. Besides I have recently dropped almost $200 on various straps and watch tools, so I should be good lol.



DuckaDiesel said:


> I have a brand new TC Milsub 5513V2 for sale if you are interested.
> With Miyota 8215.


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

I have ordered my Tisell Sub watch today, gone for a black one with the date & cyclops. Excited is an understatement!! 

I would like to purchase a rubber strap to go with it, can anyone recommend a decent one? & also a decent starter kit for watches, so for changing links, straps etc without having to take it to the shop.

Thanks guys


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Hryszko said:


> I have ordered my Tisell Sub watch today, gone for a black one with the date & cyclops. Excited is an understatement!!
> 
> I would like to purchase a rubber strap to go with it, can anyone recommend a decent one? & also a decent starter kit for watches, so for changing links, straps etc without having to take it to the shop.
> 
> Thanks guys


I don't know what rubber straps will work (I'm sure someone will chime in), but I believe that for any of them to work, you're going to need to by bent spring bars (or bend some yourself). The fit with the regular bars is too tight, at least from what I've read on here.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

ctentzeras said:


> I don't know what rubber straps will work (I'm sure someone will chime in), but I believe that for any of them to work, you're going to need to by bent spring bars (or bend some yourself).


Bent spring bars are only necessary on the Tisell Diver for fast changing NATO straps. All of my straps fit fine with straight bars. This is a Bonetto Cinturini strap that I like a lot:


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Tovarisch said:


> Bent spring bars are only necessary on the Tisell Diver for fast changing NATO straps. All of my straps fit fine with straight bars. This is a Bonetto Cinturini strap that I like a lot:
> 
> View attachment 12052434


Could you show me where you got this from? / Also show me where I can get a beginner watch toolkit?


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

You just want to change straps? Plenty of springbar tools on ebay/amazon. The cheap ones that look like they will break WILL break. But you don't need to break the bank either.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Hryszko said:


> Could you show me where you got this from? / Also show me where I can get a beginner watch toolkit?


Zuludiver 270 from WatchGecko, but the same model can be bought elsewhere, including Esprit NATO in France. As for the toolkit, you just need a springbar removal tool (search for that). Both shops sell those too, but cheaper ones can be found on Amazon.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Hryszko said:


> I have ordered my Tisell Sub watch today, gone for a black one with the date & cyclops. Excited is an understatement!!
> 
> I would like to purchase a rubber strap to go with it, can anyone recommend a decent one? & also a decent starter kit for watches, so for changing links, straps etc without having to take it to the shop.
> 
> Thanks guys


Congrats! You won't be disappointed.

My rubber strap recommendation would be a Marathon Vulcanized (Very supple with a pleasant vanilla scent and understated design):
https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-WW0...236&sr=8-1&keywords=20mm+marathon+rubber&th=1

A great spring bar tool worth the money (precise and durable):
https://www.amazon.com/Bergeon-6767...123011&psd=1&keywords=bergeon+spring+bar+tool

Some 20mm curved spring bars:
10 x CURVED SPRINGBARS S/S T/BARS 20mm x1.78mm X 0.8MM ENDS SHIP W/W. | eBay


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

OK. So I got a Ginault. I prefer the Tisell!

The thing that would absolutely seal it is the endlinks on the bracelet. 

Now, so many folks here have said strap fitting is tough - and yeah, there isn't a bunch of room but my Hadley Roma cordura fits without an issue (I mean, it wasn't even close!)

Anyone source a bracelet for this thing that doesn't have the crazy protuberance from the endlink to the first? 

This issue is so far the only thing I really don't like about the Marine Diver. 

After 10 minutes on the wrist, the Ginault is up for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Had to add pic with the cordura.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Had to add pic with the cordura.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great! Same watch I'm waiting on, 
supposed to ship on Monday, we'll see.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Got my blue no date Sub after a week of waiting - all's as expected except the crown is no longer signed, it seems. The "glidelock" works but is even trickier than my old green Tisell sub - the slider moves along the adjustment rail in jerks and there's no clicking in place, although it seems to stay locked.

Overall, the watch is very nice and looks more expensive than it is. I would have liked the dial to be a shade or two lighter to match the very vivid and attractive ceramic insert, but I am still happy with the look. Still a fantastic value for the money.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Igor01 said:


> Got my blue no date Sub after a week of waiting - all's as expected except the crown is no longer signed, it seems. The "glidelock" works but is even trickier than my old green Tisell sub - the slider moves along the adjustment rail in jerks and there's no clicking in place, although it seems to stay locked.
> 
> Overall, the watch is very nice and looks more expensive than it is. I would have liked the dial to be a shade or two lighter to match the very vivid and attractive ceramic insert, but I am still happy with the look. Still a fantastic value for the money.


If I could ask, where are you located? It looks like mine's been at the Seoul international post office for almost a week. Trying to figure out if my tracking is off, if I'm unlucky, or if this is expected.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

ctentzeras said:


> If I could ask, where are you located? It looks like mine's been at the Seoul international post office for almost a week. Trying to figure out if my tracking is off, if I'm unlucky, or if this is expected.


I am in Canada.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Got my blue no date Sub after a week of waiting - all's as expected except the crown is no longer signed, it seems. The "glidelock" works but is even trickier than my old green Tisell sub - the slider moves along the adjustment rail in jerks and there's no clicking in place, although it seems to stay locked.
> 
> Overall, the watch is very nice and looks more expensive than it is. I would have liked the dial to be a shade or two lighter to match the very vivid and attractive ceramic insert, but I am still happy with the look. Still a fantastic value for the money.
> 
> ...


Even with the color mis-match it's still
a great looking watch. I was debating
between the blue and black. Ended up
ordering black w/date. If that one turns
out to be a good one, I'll prolly get the 
blue.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

WTM said:


> Even with the color mis-match it's still
> a great looking watch. I was debating
> between the blue and black. Ended up
> ordering black w/date. If that one turns
> ...


Can't argue with that - the Tisell Marine Diver is a well-executed Sub homage at an attractive price. In my opinion, the Tisell has a more viscelar visual impact than the Sub when worn on the wrist due to the higher contrast between the ceramic insert and white markers as opposed to sublte platinum ones on the Sub. The AR coating on the Tisell's saphire crystal makes the dial markers stand out way more and the dial itself is less washed out and veiled like one on the Rolex. I didn't realize how much better the Rolex Sub would have been with AR coating until I got a Tisell. It also wear a bit more comfortably because the caseback is lower than the Sub.

The blue ceramic insert is a gorgeous! The rich royal blue can change depending on the ambient lighting from light blue to almost purple and almost black. I absolutely love the look of this watch. It will add a tasteful splash of colour to any outfit. Between the blue and the green Tisell marine divers, I can't think of better beater watches for the summer.

I've now completed the "three-o" I was aiming for, but would also love to see a two-tone Tisell with a sunburst blue dial added to the mix


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi 
One question :are there tisell sub in stock ?
I look on tisell website but no submariner 😭
How make To buy a green ?
Thanks for your answer 


Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

lechat said:


> Hi
> One question :are there tisell sub in stock ?
> I look on tisell website but no submariner
> How make To buy a green ?
> ...


You need to email Mr Oh directly and let him know what particular diver you are interested in. He will put you on his waiting list and email you when it's available. He then invoices you and sends it out. The diver always appears as sold out on the website. His email is on the website.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> You need to email Mr Oh directly and let him know what particular diver you are interested in. He will put you on his waiting list and email you when it's available. He then invoices you and sends it out. The diver always appears as sold out on the website. His email is on the website.
> 
> "Expecto amyInopinatum"


any idea how long the wait is ?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Has anybody in the US gotten their watch out of the last set of Subs? My tracking hasn't updated in almost a week. Is this normal?

14:12 08-Jun-2017 
Delivered to Transport companies
INCHEON

I'd understand it sitting in customs or something for a while, but that seemed like a strange last updated message and from what I've read on here, delivery in the past to the US seemed to be about 10 days. There's probably nothing wrong, but I'm just excited (and also going out of town next Friday, so hoping to have it before).


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was on the waiting list since 1st week of Feb. My name popped up end of May but I messed up the strange transaction Mr.Oh prefers. So now I am hopping I can be put on the list for Christmas. 
I am pissed at Mr.Oh but the watch is still very nice.



mike70sk said:


> any idea how long the wait is ?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ctentzeras said:


> Has anybody in the US gotten their watch out of the last set of Subs? My tracking hasn't updated in almost a week. Is this normal?
> 
> 14:12 08-Jun-2017
> Delivered to Transport companies
> ...


My experience has been the last tracking notification I received was it was at Incheon. After that it would just turn up. The first time took about a month from getting to Incheon and the second time a week later. No idea what was going on. That was to Oz. If your struggling with the wait, suggest you buy another watch as an interim measure. Seems to work for me!! :-d


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I paid their invoice he emailed me last week. He said because of the numbers, he's not going to be posting mine till 15th - or there abouts, I'm assuming.
So apart from the invoice confirming payment, I've yet to receive notice of posting. I can't wait.
I've wanted one of these for over a year. I know they're just straight copies, but they're still really attractive. I have to admit I'm going to be a little wary about where I wear it. But I'll still going to get a lot of pleasure from wearing it - I hope.
This is the one I've ordered. (Picture from interweb).


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

ctentzeras said:


> Has anybody in the US gotten their watch out of the last set of Subs? My tracking hasn't updated in almost a week. Is this normal?
> 
> 14:12 08-Jun-2017
> Delivered to Transport companies
> ...


Yes. I received my blue/black on Monday. It's too soon to believe something is wrong. However, you can email Mr. Oh if concerned.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> If your struggling with the wait, suggest you buy another watch as an interim measure. Seems to work for me!! :-d


It's funny you say that, because I did just that and I think that would have been fine, except the second watch I bought got delayed due to weather!


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

playinwittime said:


> Yes. I received my blue/black on Monday. It's too soon to believe something is wrong. However, you can email Mr. Oh if concerned.


Did your tracking update properly or was Incheon the last thing you saw similar to Red PeeKay? Just curious.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

As if the world knew I was complaining, I got an update that my Tisell arrived in NY and is now sitting waiting for customs, with an expected delivery date of Monday!


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

A question for Tisell sub owners - how's the accuracy? The two I have both run slightly slow - one looses 6 seconds per day, the other around 8. Not horrible, but not as amazingly good as some that are said to stay to within +- 3 seconds per day. Also, does the positional adjustment (leaving the watch dial up/down, crown up/down etc.) work with the Miyota 9015 movement?


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> any idea how long the wait is ?


I sent the email to get on the list 
for a Sub on 03/17/17, expecting 
delivery 06/19/17.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> A question for Tisell sub owners - how's the accuracy? The two I have both run slightly slow - one looses 6 seconds per day, the other around 8. Not horrible, but not as amazingly good as some that are said to stay to within +- 3 seconds per day. Also, does the positional adjustment (leaving the watch dial up/down, crown up/down etc.) work with the Miyota 9015 movement?


I have a 9015 in a different watch that
I've had for over a year now, runs 
consistently +15 sec/day no matter what
position it's left in. I know that's in spec 
but I wouldn't mind it a little slower.

I'll let you know how my Tisell Sub runs 
once I've let it run for a while.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Yay 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I was on the waiting list since 1st week of Feb. My name popped up end of May but I messed up the strange transaction Mr.Oh prefers. So now I am hopping I can be put on the list for Christmas.
> I am pissed at Mr.Oh but the watch is still very nice.


Update.....Good News brothers!!! Mr.Oh sent me a request and payment accepted. Now the wait for confirm and eventual delivery. It's a good thing because o have ordered 3 different straps for this watch a month ago haha.
Very happy now!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Update.....Good News brothers!!! Mr.Oh sent me a request and payment accepted. Now the wait for confirm and eventual delivery. It's a good thing because o have ordered 3 different straps for this watch a month ago haha.
> Very happy now!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Congrats Bob! Glad to hear it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks again for your help. I sent him a random email from another of my emails asking to be put on the wait list, and he sent 1 back asking for my paypal info. I did it right this time LOL. So now I have to wait til the next shipment date on the 19th of June. Hopefully I will get it on the 30th for my Bday.

Sad to say that I may be done buying watches now for this year, Well after the Doc's Devil Ray, and the Kickstarter Italian Sub that I made a post in the upcoming crowd funding thread. LOL

I went from about 6-9 the beginning of the year to about 35 watches now with 3 of those I am gifting. haha



ctentzeras said:


> Congrats Bob! Glad to hear it all worked out in the end.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks again for your help. I sent him a random email from another of my emails asking to be put on the wait list, and he sent 1 back asking for my paypal info. I did it right this time LOL. So now I have to wait til the next shipment date on the 19th of June. Hopefully I will get it on the 30th for my Bday.
> 
> Sad to say that I may be done buying watches now for this year, Well after the Doc's Devil Ray, and the Kickstarter Italian Sub that I made a post in the upcoming crowd funding thread. LOL
> 
> I went from about 6-9 the beginning of the year to about 35 watches now with 3 of those I am gifting. haha


Yeah, I bought an SNK807 while waiting for the Tisell. Outside of watches I might be gifted, I'm probably stopping for the year (except maybe a Vostok). I ended up giving away 3 watches yesterday trying to clear out my collection and keep it in check.

The problem is, when I stop buying watches, I'm just going to want to start buying a ton of straps.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

hahah so true.



ctentzeras said:


> Yeah, I bought an SNK807 while waiting for the Tisell. Outside of watches I might be gifted, I'm probably stopping for the year (except maybe a Vostok). I ended up giving away 3 watches yesterday trying to clear out my collection and keep it in check.
> 
> The problem is, when I stop buying watches, I'm just going to want to start buying a ton of straps.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ctentzeras said:


> Yeah, I bought an SNK807 while waiting for the Tisell. Outside of watches I might be gifted, I'm probably stopping for the year (except maybe a Vostok). I ended up giving away 3 watches yesterday trying to clear out my collection and keep it in check.
> 
> The problem is, when I stop buying watches, I'm just going to want to start buying a ton of straps.


Interesting, well I'm not about to give watches away. Too many?? Probably. I have three on the "will move on radar" and should probably get my act together and find them new homes. At a loss of course!! Thanks for the heads up regarding the associated complications of my watch purchasing affliction....although sadly, I reckon I'm done for. Two watches on the way and still looking at straps. And don't get me started on deployment clasps..... oh well, beats smoking and is probably cheaper. Now for that custom leather watch roll...... and thank God Tisell doesn't make divers in 42-44mm....and brass, I'd really be done for then! Take my MONEY!!!


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Guys,

I am after a bit of advice regarding Mr Oh's watches, I recently purchased one, paid for the watch, even paid slightly more money to get it shipped to me sooner rather than later. After getting an email which stated he had posted it, there was a link that said here is your tracking number etc.

After tracking it for the last few days, it finally got into the country and through customs. (I live in the UK), I have just woken up to check it again for it to say Unsuccessful delivery at my ​ address and post code and the reason for that being: 'Payment of Charges'... So what do i do now? Where has the watch gone? how much do I have to pay and where do I pay to get this watch delivered, has it even left the customs office or have they taken it to a local post office. I don't really understand what to do now...

The tracking link is an all Chinese website so it doesn't give much information on how to get in touch! Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Who was the courier company that left the card? Call them.


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

After some ringing about, turns out the package is up at the Parcel Force depot... there was an outstanding charge of £30 for customs charges that hadn't been paid. So if anyone is buying one of these, please be aware that you do have to pay extra in import tax.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Many thanks Red Peekay 🤗

Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Many thanks Red peekay🤗

Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Interesting, well I'm not about to give watches away. Too many?? Probably. I have three on the "will move on radar" and should probably get my act together and find them new homes. At a loss of course!! Thanks for the heads up regarding the associated complications of my watch purchasing affliction....although sadly, I reckon I'm done for. Two watches on the way and still looking at straps. And don't get me started on deployment clasps..... oh well, beats smoking and is probably cheaper. Now for that custom leather watch roll...... and thank God Tisell doesn't make divers in 42-44mm....and brass, I'd really be done for then! Take my MONEY!!!


Don't worry. The things I gave away wouldn't interest anyone here. I think the "nicest" thing I've ever considered giving away was a quartz Rotary chrono.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Can.you.help.me.?
I search the mail Mister ho 
On tisell.website 
But i.cant found it -
Could you give me the mail.please ?
Many thanks 

Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

[email protected]



lechat said:


> Can.you.help.me.?
> I search the mail Mister ho
> On tisell.website
> But i.cant found it -
> ...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

My Tisell Sub just arrived here at work
not supposed to be here til Monday. Can't
wait to get home tonight and open it up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Look what the mail lady brought this afternoon.

My black-black no-date!

It came out of the foam-packed box with the bracelet unconnected in the middle of the links. It's not that they came apart; the screw-in link pin was all the way screwed in on one side. 

A little odd, but I needed to remove two links to size it, anyway, so no matter.

My first impression is that these indeed live up to the hype. I'm so glad I went with a black one ... it's Spinal Tap Album Cover-level black.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

So my Blue with date arrived today and it has the old dial "Marine Dive" as opposed to "Marine Diver" which is odd because this is the 5th one I've bought in a year and the only one with the misprinted dial.

*Update*

They seem to have sent me an older model because the lume is awful and the Marine Dive dial are synonymous with the first gen Subs. Not thrilled.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

really ? the lume is zero ?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmmm I just got my email letting me know mime is on the way. I wonder what/if Mr.Oh will do for you.



Houls said:


> So my Blue with date arrived today and it has the old dial "Marine Dive" as opposed to "Marine Diver" which is odd because this is the 5th one I've bought in a year and the only one with the misprinted dial.
> 
> *Update*
> 
> They seem to have sent me an older model because the lume is awful and the Marine Dive dial are synonymous with the first gen Subs. Not thrilled.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Hmmm I just got my email letting me know mime is on the way. I wonder what/if Mr.Oh will do for you.


He emailed me back and said the blue date model will continue saying "Marine Dive" because they still have many of those dials on hand. He also said the lume is the same BGW9 as all other models. I am not displeased because it's such a great value and I really love the look of the watch.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I am getting a green no date and like you said, it is a great deal. I really have no need for lume, I find it is a great conversational piece but I got to bed at 9pm so I really have no need to see the time in the dark. As for the Marine Dive vs Diver.....Potato-potahto, tomato-tomahto to me LOL. Well anyways I can not wait and I am happy I will get it before my Birthday at the end of the month. 
Yours still looks great, it is making me want the same hahah..



Houls said:


> He emailed me back and said the blue date model will continue saying "Marine Dive" because they still have many of those dials on hand. He also said the lume is the same BGW9 as all other models. I am not displeased because it's such a great value and I really love the look of the watch.


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Summer is finally on. Light blue perlon strap from @whatchs is fixing bracelet issues during the summer time.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

So my Sub came today, after going on the waiting list in March. I thought I could provide a little unboxing and give details for anyone who might want them.

First, I opened the box. It was well packed with foam (and the box itself was still in good condition).







Removing the first piece of foam I discovered.....more foam, this time in the shape of a watch. At this point, the anticipation was killing me! 







I removed the watch shaped foam to see my prize waiting for me, still wrapped in plastic.







I noticed that the plastic on the crystal was off partially. That didn't please me, but there was no damage at all.







The strap was also in perfect condition, so no complaints there.







Like another recent WUSer, I noticed this batch was apparently lacking the signature on the crown. A little disappointing, but not earth shattering.







Shot of the back of the case, on the off chance anyone is interested.







Now for the front with that pesky plastic removed!







And last, but not least, the lume shot.








Sorry, but no wrist shot today because it was a pain in the neck to resize it and by the time I did, I couldn't get a good shot in the light. I'll post one in here when I wear it next, maybe tomorrow.

All in all, it seems like a really nice watch and it definitely feels like it would cost more than it does. I'm far from the most knowledgeable WIS, but in my opinion Mr. Oh has a quality product here, and it lived up to the hype.

One side note, the green one says Marine Diver, so it looks like only the blue dials have the problem.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

ctentzeras said:


> So my Sub came today, after going on the waiting list in March. I thought I could provide a little unboxing and give details for anyone who might want them.
> 
> First, I opened the box. It was well packed with foam (and the box itself was still in good condition).
> View attachment 12179914
> ...


When I removed the small watch shaped 
piece of foam in my box from Mr. Oh, I saw 
an empty space. My watch had slipped between
the bottom and middle foam and wedged
up against the side of the box. All seems 
to be ok, no harm done. It's a great looking
watch ticking away at +7 sec/day.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

WTM said:


> When I removed the small watch shaped
> piece of foam in my box from Mr. Oh, I saw
> an empty space. My watch had slipped between
> the bottom and middle foam and wedged
> ...


I would have had heart palpitations if I saw an empty space. Glad everything can through ok for you.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

It arrived today, in its great big foam box, and undone mid-bracelet. All good. Amazing watch, the miyota 9015 has been spot on, and I like that smooth sweep.








QUESTION.
How do I remove the bracelet? Its got the tiniest gaps, with which to get at the spring-bars?







Help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Mine arrived after some faffing about at the Post Office and customs charges, however.. I am incredibly impressed with the quality of this watch and particularly for the price! People complain about the strap but I really like it. Loving mine so far, day 2.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Where are you located? I was wondering what the duty charge will be in Canada.



Hryszko said:


> Mine arrived after some faffing about at the Post Office and customs charges, however.. I am incredibly impressed with the quality of this watch and particularly for the price! People complain about the strap but I really like it. Loving mine so far, day 2.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Opps double post


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Where are you located? I was wondering what the duty charge will be in Canada.


I am based in the United Kingdom and had to pay £30 extra in customs charges!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Hryszko said:


> Mine arrived after some faffing about at the Post Office and customs charges, however.. I am incredibly impressed with the quality of this watch and particularly for the price! People complain about the strap but I really like it. Loving mine so far, day 2.
> 
> View attachment 12205786


Looks great, same watch I ordered
and am currently wearing.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Now









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got an email back from Mr oh about the new vintage sub-

"Thank you for your email.
I put you on the "Vintage Submariner" waiting list..When we start selling, we will email you.

Maybe it will start selling around mid-July.

TISELL Vintage sub price is US $230(Free shipping)

CASE:.Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed.316L stainless steel, Black ceramic bezel.(Brushed),

Solid case back, Thickness 12.5mm, Lug 20mm,Oyster brushed bracelet, water.resistant 200m, Lug to lug 47.5mm

Dial: Super-Luminova C3,.Matte.black sunray

Hands: Super-Luminova C3

Front glass: Dome Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)

Movement: MIYOTA 9015(without date setting position) or 90s5 Automatic Movement,(Random)"


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Just got an email back from Mr oh about the new vintage sub-
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> I put you on the "Vintage Submariner" waiting list..When we start selling, we will email you.
> ...


Thanks for sharing bro. I just emailed Tisell to put me on the wait list too. ;-)


----------



## tecbarrera (Feb 12, 2017)

Can't wait for Tisell to release their Batman GMT homage. Heard it's coming soon.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for sharing bro. I just emailed Tisell to put me on the wait list too. ;-)


Wait, did the lume got downgraded? it is only C3?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Houls said:


> So my Blue with date arrived today and it has the old dial "Marine Dive" as opposed to "Marine Diver" which is odd because this is the 5th one I've bought in a year and the only one with the misprinted dial.
> 
> *Update*
> 
> They seem to have sent me an older model because the lume is awful and the Marine Dive dial are synonymous with the first gen Subs. Not thrilled.


did you follow up with the seller?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rogt said:


> Wait, did the lume got downgraded? it is only C3?


Actually, imo, C3 is a bit greenish in daylight and more appropriate for such vintage inspired pieces. And it's the brightest of all lume types, at least initially.

BGW9 is white in daylight and would be more suitable for modern pieces. Though not as bright as C3, but will be more long lasting.

So no, I don't view it as downgrade.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The new vintage Sub looks nice, any plans for a MilSub?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I got onto the waiting list looks like I have to wait until the end of July

Does anyone know if the crown will be "unsigned" going forward? that would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am very happy, almost euphoric. I just received mine after all the emailing back and forth and help from another Brother. No duty charges were an added bonus for me. I am a bit surprised at the weight. I thought it would be a little bit lighter but no complaints. 
Now from what I remember people posting, before I size the bracelet get locktite right? And it is screwed on not pop out pins?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Now from what I remember people posting, before I size the bracelet get locktite right? And it is screwed on not pop out pins?


Size it and when your happy loctite it. That's what I did and it's pretty much standard stuff for all my screwed bracelets.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought this Haveston strap a month ago just for this moment. Happy like a lil budding school girl. ( so sorry if there is any lil school girls I may have offended out there!).

I'M very happy with the stock bracelet it came with as well.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure if this popped up here already, some dude in US is selling them on ebay for $300 a pop


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, I would like to be that dude. :-d


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Theres one on F27 for 245 shipped, clearly hiking the price

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am very happy, almost euphoric. I just received mine after all the emailing back and forth and help from another Brother. No duty charges were an added bonus for me. I am a bit surprised at the weight. I thought it would be a little bit lighter but no complaints.
> Now from what I remember people posting, before I size the bracelet get locktite right? And it is screwed on not pop out pins?


I do not and have not ever had a bracelet with screws. However after being on WUS for a few years, I've learned.....

Get the 222 low strength (Purple) thread lock. It will only take a tiny dab on the threads IN ONE PLACE. The threads will then disperse the loctite throughout the threads. You do not need anymore than a tiny dab. Think toothpick applicator. It will hold the screws, but if, or when, you decide to make changes to the bracelet, the adhesion can be "broken" with the tiny screw driver.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone else have this problem?
Its extremely difficult to locate the crown to time changing and date adjusting. Its also very stiff.







(Oh dear, I thought I'd cured the tablet of that. But it seems as if its back to looking at everything at 90' to everyone else).


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone have any idea if there is going to be a version with sword hands?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just received an invoice for the new vintage sub. And I just made payment for it. Another 2-3 weeks of wait, hopefully.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just received an invoice for the new vintage sub. And I just made payment for it. Another 2-3 weeks of wait, hopefully.


Any idea what he meant by Model no 1~8 ?

If you want to buy,
1. Please send me your PayPal account.
2. Then, Will send you an invoice.(Price is US $220 fee shipping)
3. After payment, Please send me your shipping information and select required: Model no 1~8
4. After shipped to you, And, Will track number update in your email and your paypal account.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Any idea what he meant by Model no 1~8 ?
> 
> If you want to buy,
> 1. Please send me your PayPal account.
> ...


No idea. I paid first, then just ask a few minutes ago.

Maybe one of them got sword hands?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No idea. I paid first, then just ask a few minutes ago.
> 
> Maybe one of them got sword hands?


That would be great !

Still waiting for him to send me an invoice


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> That would be great !
> 
> Still waiting for him to send me an invoice


Yup, the sword hands will look more like MilSub, which I preferred.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

There must have been an attachment with the email for you to see all the model choices. It was that way for the sub 9015. For example model #7 was for the green dial, green bezel, no date.
I say check the original email again.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I checked, double checked and triple checked. Nope, couldn't see any indications that they are 8 models from 7 pictures attached in the email from Tisell.

Sharing the 7 pics from Tisell's email to me ...

























































Note that 4 pics are the exact pics that member Karan had posted at #2064 in this thread. So far, I see only two models, one with bracelet and the other without braclet, lol. :-d

No worries. I probably get a reply from Tisell in a few hours time.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just realised that this new vintage model is called Submersible, not Marine Dive anymore, lol. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got a reply from Tisell.

"It's just our mistake. The vintage is only one model. There are no selection options.
​
We apologize for any inconvenience."

So it's confirmed. Only one, not 8 that some of us had hoped for.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been on the waitlist for a Sub since February. Was initially told April, then was told June. Now I'm being told there's even more delay because of the new design. I suspect Mr. Oh never actually put my name down on the waitlist since there are people on the forum who were added to the waitlist in March, and have received their watches already. I'll probably spend my money elsewhere now.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

raheelc said:


> I've been on the waitlist for a Sub since February. Was initially told April, then was told June. Now I'm being told there's even more delay because of the new design. I suspect Mr. Oh never actually put my name down on the waitlist since there are people on the forum who were added to the waitlist in March, and have received their watches already. I'll probably spend my money elsewhere now.


That is odd. This coming vintage sub is my 4th watch from Tisell, within 1.5 years. So far communications had been fine between me and Tisell. But I noted that english is definitely not their strong suit. I'll not be surprise if they just copy and paste most of our email in Google Translate or equivalent and vice versa.

Why not try email a simple reminder to Tisell, as politely as possible. You probably get a better answer then.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> That is odd. This coming vintage sub is my 4th watch from Tisell, within 1.5 years. So far communications had been fine between me and Tisell. But I noted that english is definitely not their strong suit. I'll not be surprise if they just copy and paste most of our email in Google Translate or equivalent and vice versa.
> 
> Why not try email a simple reminder to Tisell, as politely as possible. You probably get a better answer then.
> 
> Hope the above helps.


My first email was on Feb 2nd, requesting to be added to the waitlist for a Sub (green version). Mr. Oh responded, saying that he added me to the waitlist, and that I should have an opportunity to purchase around April. On April 8th, I emailed again, politely asking what my status was. Mr. Oh responded again saying that it's delayed until June, and whether or not I would like him to add me to the waitlist. That was my first suspicion about not ever being added to the waitlist. Why would he ask to put me on the waitlist if I had been added to it back in February? As you mentioned, English is not their strong suit, so I chalked it up to a translation error, etc. So I said yes I'd like to purchase when the opportunity arises, and Mr. Oh responded saying he added me to the waitlist (again). Now June rolls around, and honestly the watch had slipped my mind, and I remembered about it a few days ago, when I emailed Mr. Oh again inquiring about the status, and now he replied saying because of the new revision he doesn't really have a set timeframe, and that he'll contact me if he has any good news.

Throughout all my emails, I was not rude or demanding, etc. Just politely asked about my status on the waitlist. And each time my status was pushed back further. At this point in time, I'm pretty convinced I probably won't get an opportunity to purchase one, which leads me to believe I should either spend my money on a different watch, or try and pick one up used.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

raheelc said:


> My first email was on Feb 2nd, requesting to be added to the waitlist for a Sub (green version). Mr. Oh responded, saying that he added me to the waitlist, and that I should have an opportunity to purchase around April. On April 8th, I emailed again, politely asking what my status was. Mr. Oh responded again saying that it's delayed until June, and whether or not I would like him to add me to the waitlist. That was my first suspicion about not ever being added to the waitlist. Why would he ask to put me on the waitlist if I had been added to it back in February? As you mentioned, English is not their strong suit, so I chalked it up to a translation error, etc. So I said yes I'd like to purchase when the opportunity arises, and Mr. Oh responded saying he added me to the waitlist (again). Now June rolls around, and honestly the watch had slipped my mind, and I remembered about it a few days ago, when I emailed Mr. Oh again inquiring about the status, and now he replied saying because of the new revision he doesn't really have a set timeframe, and that he'll contact me if he has any good news.
> 
> Throughout all my emails, I was not rude or demanding, etc. Just politely asked about my status on the waitlist. And each time my status was pushed back further. At this point in time, I'm pretty convinced I probably won't get an opportunity to purchase one, which leads me to believe I should either spend my money on a different watch, or try and pick one up used.


Sorry about that. I feel for you.

On a different note, I'm having problem with the bracelet of my Damasko DA37, which I send mid of of January and got back 2 weeks ago. Long story short, I won't be buying anything from Damasko nor Gnomon Watches again. Imo, their after sales service is really the pits.

Imo, sometime, it's just a matter of luck that anyone like or don't like certain brands. So far, my luck with Tisell had been good.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I feel for you as I had a fee problems with Mr.Oh as well. I signed up for the wait list about the same time as you did originally. 2 months rolled around and I got nothing so I emailed him and asked politely about the wait list. He promptly responded saying he had delays so it would be another few months. 
The end of May and I got an email from him for my info, that was tough as I clicked the link from his email and accidentally sent him money in Canadian funds. I think I offended him as he sent the money back to me and ignored me for a week and a half, said he can not offer discounts. I asked to be put back on the wait list and then he sent me back an email for my info. 
I am very happy about my watch now that I got it but it was frustrating to say the least. 
I wish I would have known about his new vintage, I would have hit him up for 1 of those instead. 


raheelc said:


> My first email was on Feb 2nd, requesting to be added to the waitlist for a Sub (green version). Mr. Oh responded, saying that he added me to the waitlist, and that I should have an opportunity to purchase around April. On April 8th, I emailed again, politely asking what my status was. Mr. Oh responded again saying that it's delayed until June, and whether or not I would like him to add me to the waitlist. That was my first suspicion about not ever being added to the waitlist. Why would he ask to put me on the waitlist if I had been added to it back in February? As you mentioned, English is not their strong suit, so I chalked it up to a translation error, etc. So I said yes I'd like to purchase when the opportunity arises, and Mr. Oh responded saying he added me to the waitlist (again). Now June rolls around, and honestly the watch had slipped my mind, and I remembered about it a few days ago, when I emailed Mr. Oh again inquiring about the status, and now he replied saying because of the new revision he doesn't really have a set timeframe, and that he'll contact me if he has any good news.
> 
> Throughout all my emails, I was not rude or demanding, etc. Just politely asked about my status on the waitlist. And each time my status was pushed back further. At this point in time, I'm pretty convinced I probably won't get an opportunity to purchase one, which leads me to believe I should either spend my money on a different watch, or try and pick one up used.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm having a difficult time taking the crown in to the second position to adjust the time. Is this common with this movement or do I have a more serious problem on my hands?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> I'm having a difficult time taking the crown in to the second position to adjust the time. Is this common with this movement or do I have a more serious problem on my hands?


I'm finding the same. Its very difficult to locate the crown so as to adjust the time. Its very stiff.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

catsteeth said:


> I'm finding the same. Its very difficult to locate the crown so as to adjust the time. Its very stiff.


Is this the signed crown, or the unsigned with the current production?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

rogt said:


> Is this the signed crown, or the unsigned with the current production?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I'll have to get home and have a look. I can't remember. But I do remember hearing that the previous lot had poor lume. Well this has good lume so I think its the new vintage.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

rogt said:


> Is this the signed crown, or the unsigned with the current production?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Unsigned from current production. I've had it for about 2 months.


----------



## aracde (Sep 18, 2015)

I got a brand new Tisell watch.
It is vintage style like Rollie 5513.
Specs are almost same as a recent diver model w/o date.
But this model has some differences. 
First, dial is black sun ray. It is not too much glossy and goes well with vintage concept. C3 lume is thick and so bright.
Domed glass was what I was really worried about because of thickness. But chamfered edge of glass makes thickness look thinner.
Bracelet was greatly improved and there are no sharp edges.
Newly, a glide-lock clasp was applied.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice, very nice. 
Now, a milsub please 😁

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

rogt said:


> Is this the signed crown, or the unsigned with the current production?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Unsigned, current production.


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I bought this Haveston strap a month ago just for this moment. Happy like a lil budding school girl. ( so sorry if there is any lil school girls I may have offended out there!).
> 
> I'M very happy with the stock bracelet it came with as well.
> 
> ...


I see one of these in my future!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just received my new "Submersible".

























Imho, probably the best sub homage ever.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice, Congrats. And I gotta say.......I am a lil bit pissed that this came out a day after I ordered my Marine Diver LOL. Oh well this will be on my list next year.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just received my new "Submersible".
> 
> View attachment 12341231
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Very nice, Congrats. And I gotta say.......I am a lil bit pissed that this came out a day after I ordered my Marine Diver LOL. Oh well this will be on my list next year.


Thanks bro. ;-)

Like I said before, my luck with Tisell have been good so far.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice hows the lume?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

The lume is much better this time, compared to the C1 like lume in the Sub v1. Initial brightness is the best of all Tisell Sub series. Lume consistency is very good this time round between the bezel pip, hands and dial indices. Very happy that Tisell raise the bar in the lume department of this vintage sub.

Imo, legibility during diving shouldn't be a problem this time round.


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Can anyone show me a link to a good rubber strap that will work with my Tissell Sub Diver?

Thanks guys!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Hryszko said:


> Can anyone show me a link to a good rubber strap that will work with my Tissell Sub Diver?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I don't know if it's good or if it fits but it's one I've had my eye on

https://www.ali express.com/item/Silicone-rubber-watchband-Watch-strap-bracelet-watch-waterproof-black-blue-green-soft-width-20mm-sport-wristwatches/32604452246.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.rnDKzB

just delete the space between ali and express


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just received my new "Submersible".
> 
> View attachment 12341231
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Vintage Sub !

It certainly looks good ...

If you have the time, would love to see a side-by-side comparison with your normal Sub.

Thanks in advance.

Regards, and enjoy that baby !


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Congrats on your Vintage Sub !
> 
> It certainly looks good ...
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes I will. ;-)

Btw, when you say normal Sub, are you saying the dateless Tisell Sub v2, or my real Rolex 114060?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hryszko said:


> Can anyone show me a link to a good rubber strap that will work with my Tissell Sub Diver?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Haven't receive my 20 mm rubber yet. But I do have the 22 & 24 mm. So there is a good chance you will love this one.

Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap 20mm Black - Best Offer in Market for Diver Watches - Watch Straps - Store - Borealis Watch Company


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I vote for all three please!!!!



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you and yes I will. ;-)
> 
> Btw, when you say normal Sub, are you saying the dateless Tisell Sub v2, or my real Rolex 114060?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you and yes I will. ;-)
> 
> Btw, when you say normal Sub, are you saying the dateless Tisell Sub v2, or my real Rolex 114060?


Sorry, I meant a comparison of your new Vintage and your previous No Date Tisell ... but a side-by-side of all 3 might be even better !!!

Thanks and regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Sorry, I meant a comparison of your new Vintage and your previous No Date Tisell ... but a side-by-side of all 3 might be even better !!!
> 
> Thanks and regards,


No problem. But I'll probably do it a bit later, if you don't mind.

However, I do think that there is simply no contest between the older no date Tisell and this new vintage sub. The latest version wins in almost every department, at least to me. Did I mentioned that I love this latest version so much that I ordered another one 2 days ago?

Anyway, I think a comparitive shot between Tisell vintage Sub, Ginault Ocean Rover and Rolex 114060 might be more interesting, don't you think? Stay tune. ;-)

Edit : Maybe I'll throw in a Invicta 8926OB in the pic too.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The more the merrier, as they say !

However, the main comparison I wanted to see was between both the Tisells. :-d

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> The more the merrier, as they say !
> 
> However, the main comparison I wanted to see was between both the Tisells. :-d
> 
> Regards,


Ok then. Stay tune.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Made an order on the vintage cuz it is in stock. Would prefer black v1 sub though but they no longer come with signed crown...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Ordered a rubber one from eBay, looks really nice. Fits nicely and is incredibly more comfortable than the metal one it came with..

£9.95!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Are the vintage subs pretty much same colours as the Marine Diver's?



rogt said:


> Made an order on the vintage cuz it is in stock. Would prefer black v1 sub though but they no longer come with signed crown...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Hryszko said:


> Ordered a rubber one from eBay, looks really nice. Fits nicely and is incredibly more comfortable than the metal one it came with..
> 
> £9.95!
> 
> ...


Mind sharing which seller you got that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

djdertate said:


> Mind sharing which seller you got that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go mate!

Mens Silicone Rubber Watch Straps Bands Waterproof 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm - MM SN | eBay


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

I love the new vintage submariner. A lot more than the previous no-date V2.
Had some doubts about the brushed ceramic bezel and the sunburst dial initially, but once I see it in person, the doubts just disappeared.
This thing is just gorgeous. Not really fond of the bracelet but not really a problem as I just threw it on a nato.

Tisell really outdone themselves on this one. :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> I love the new vintage submariner. A lot more than the previous no-date V2.
> Had some doubts about the brushed ceramic bezel and the sunburst dial initially, but once I see it in person, the doubts just disappeared.
> This thing is just gorgeous. Not really fond of the bracelet but not really a problem as I just threw it on a nato.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Marctan said:


> I love the new vintage submariner. A lot more than the previous no-date V2.
> Had some doubts about the brushed ceramic bezel and the sunburst dial initially, but once I see it in person, the doubts just disappeared.
> This thing is just gorgeous. Not really fond of the bracelet but not really a problem as I just threw it on a nato.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or the dial is better looking on the non vintage version with more raised markers?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rogt said:


> Is it just me or the dial is better looking on the non vintage version with more raised markers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It's a vintage look where the markers are different.

How much is this watch?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

aracde said:


> View attachment 12329235
> 
> View attachment 12329237
> 
> ...


May I ask the cost?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> May I ask the cost?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


$220 including shipping.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> $220 including shipping.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I emailed Mr Oh to see if they're still available.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just received my new "Submersible".
> 
> View attachment 12341231
> 
> ...


Hi,

Great looking watch! Did you order this via the site? I can't see it listed anywhere (not even sold out)...
Thanks for helping out!

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

benoize said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great looking watch! Did you order this via the site? I can't see it listed anywhere (not even sold out)...
> Thanks for helping out!
> ...


Thanks.

Just a repeat of my posting on the other Tisell thread #2798 ...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...re-widely-known-1825810-280.html#post43610037
... as below. ;-)

Well, you can't find it on the website because Tisell is too busy selling and shipping these gems to people on the waiting list. Stocks always gone before Tisell had a chance to post pictures of it on the website. This happens to the non date Sub for the passed 1 year too.

You just have to write to [email protected] to state your wish to order the new vintage sub, "Submersible". If there is stock available, you'll be ask for your PayPal account and Tisell will invoice you within a few days. If no stock, please state that you want to be on the waiting list.

Do note of some people in the wait list complained the wait is too long. Warning : It can be 6 - 9 months long. But trust me, for the quality (though not top grade) and the price that Tisell is asking, it's totally worth it.

As for the new vintage sub bezel insert, statements from Tisell indicated as brushed ceramic bezel insert. But it look very much like brushed PVD steel bezel insert, which I think it's more likely. Anyway, it look great. Also, I tried to scratch the bezel insert with a steel cutter. Not a single scratch. So only time will tell whether Tisell's statement is true, as someone will post his findings or review later.

Good luck to you and all who want this babe. And sorry if it do run out of stock or increase in price, cause I already have this gem incoming for the second time (I really do love this model), within the next 10 days.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the extensive response! I know Tisell quality. I have a black marine dive date. I also had a tisell hulk no date which I flipped for the afore mentioned black MD date. Love this watch! But when I saw the submersible.... WOW! 
I'll drop him an email. Thanks for the advice!
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

You are welcome.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You are welcome.


Just got word from Tisell. Watch was in stock, I placed an order, paid for it and it's being shipped tomorrow! Now that's what I call speedy service.
Looking forward to the c3 superluminova because that was my pet peeve with the current marine dive: mediocre lume. 
Also the domed crystal that has AR coating. 
And all this for 220 bucks! Unbelievable!
Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

benoize said:


> Just got word from Tisell. Watch was in stock, I placed an order, paid for it and it's being shipped tomorrow! Now that's what I call speedy service.
> Looking forward to the c3 superluminova because that was my pet peeve with the current marine dive: mediocre lume.
> Also the domed crystal that has AR coating.
> And all this for 220 bucks! Unbelievable!
> ...


Yup, like I mentioned in other threads, this is my best buy this year.


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, like I mentioned in other threads, this is my best buy this year.


Have you tried any of their other offerings?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TotalHockey said:


> Have you tried any of their other offerings?


Nope, not yet. No doubt they are beautifully made. But I am partial mainly to divers watches.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just a repeat of my posting on the other Tisell thread #2798 ...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...re-widely-known-1825810-280.html#post43610037
> ...


Hello,
What are the differences with the V2 Marine Diver?.
Thank you


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

0elcid0 said:


> Hello,
> What are the differences with the V2 Marine Diver?.
> Thank you


I'll post some pics and comments later. Stay tune.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on a vintage Submersible - from what I understand they ship quickly if in stock, right?


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

the minute hand looks short on the new submersible.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a vintage Submersible - from what I understand they ship quickly if in stock, right?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Mine shipped two days after the payment.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a vintage Submersible - from what I understand they ship quickly if in stock, right?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes, correct.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Cgull said:


> the minute hand looks short on the new submersible.


True.

But so does my Rolex Submariner 114060.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> True.
> 
> But so does my Rolex Submariner 114060.
> View attachment 12357039


That's what I thought too but these have the correct hands

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok everyone - now that I've joined THIS club I have some questions. 

First, if I want to swap out the bracelet for a more vintage look with hollow end links, that's super easy. But if I want to get a 'true to Sub' taper (20mm to 16mm) and want a solid end link, where would you all recommend I start looking?

Second, what should I be most aware of / concerned about with regards to the movement? The Miyota is a solid movement, but the rotor spins one way.....can that be problematic or am I overthinking it? I had a Helson SD40 with that movement and it was super loud when the rotor spun to wind it. Same issue here or no?

Thanks in advance. 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok everyone - now that I've joined THIS club I have some questions.
> 
> First, if I want to swap out the bracelet for a more vintage look with hollow end links, that's super easy. But if I want to get a 'true to Sub' taper (20mm to 16mm) and want a solid end link, where would you all recommend I start looking?
> 
> ...


For the bracelet, Submersible stock bracelet tapers from 20 mm to 17 mm. I don't think you need to spend more money changing it.

As for the Miyota 90S5 movement in mine, after 6 months of collecting data from all my 9015/90S5 watches, I concluded that I was indeed overthinking it. You might even enjoy the free spinning rotor noise, which I did after I had reached this conclusion.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> For the bracelet, Submersible stock bracelet tapers from 20 mm to 17 mm. I don't think you need to spend more money changing it.
> 
> As for the Miyota 90S5 movement in mine, after 6 months of collecting data from all my 9015/90S5 watches, I concluded that I was indeed overthinking it. You might even enjoy the free spinning rotor noise, which I did after I had reached this conclusion.


Down to 17? I watched a video yesterday where a guy used calipers and it was 18 at the clasp. Good to know it's 17. I can live with that. Those odd endlinks though might do me in. They stick out too far.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Down to 17? I watched a video yesterday where a guy used calipers and it was 18 at the clasp. Good to know it's 17. I can live with that. Those odd endlinks though might do me in. They stick out too far.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Didn't actually take note of the stick out endlinks till I saw a recent YouTube review of the older Tisell Sub v2 recently. Yes, it did bothered me a bit. But I soon forgotten about it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Didn't actually take note of the stick out endlinks till I saw a recent YouTube review of the older Tisell Sub v2 recently. Yes, it did bothered me a bit. But I soon forgotten about it.


What bugs me is when viewing from the top you see more of the top of the first link than I like....other watches have it sit more flush. Also when viewing from the side profile, the endlink and first link flow above the middle line versus being centered. Small issues I know, but something that matters to me.

I'll see how I like it and go from there. Excited to get the watch.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Not sure if many of you know, but I am a huge Seiko guy and have done tons of mods over the years and taken many pics of them and a few others I have built/bought. I will be doing an extensive photo shoot with this new Vintage Submersible once it arrives this week. Stay tuned! I will also post them on Instagram for anyone who likes to see stuff there.

I am so excited for this watch. Beyond my Seiko SKX models and Turtles, I had three (yes, THREE DIFFERENT) Steinhart OVM's (v1, v2, Gnomon Special Edition) and none of them scratched the itch like this one does. It from pics alone is perfect. I also had a few Armida A9's, modded some Invicta 8926's, and much more.....this may be my 'one watch' I wear all the time.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I look forward to seeing your IG feed for the pics. I have to admit, I am REALLY struggling with this piece. SOOOOOO tempted to fire away. I really love looking at my marine diver and apparently alot of people liked my pic of it on IG as well. I had a bit to drink and Wife snapped it and posted it LOL. 

Sooooo is there only 1 colour available for this Submersible?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I look forward to seeing your IG feed for the pics. I have to admit, I am REALLY struggling with this piece. SOOOOOO tempted to fire away. I really love looking at my marine diver and apparently alot of people liked my pic of it on IG as well. I had a bit to drink and Wife snapped it and posted it LOL.
> 
> Sooooo is there only 1 colour available for this Submersible?


Yes just one color, but they masterfully picked the right combination. The brushed bezel insert, the dial choice, the lume choice, the domed and chamfered sapphire crystal....fantastic choices.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I look forward to seeing your IG feed for the pics. I have to admit, I am REALLY struggling with this piece. SOOOOOO tempted to fire away. I really love looking at my marine diver and apparently alot of people liked my pic of it on IG as well. I had a bit to drink and Wife snapped it and posted it LOL.
> 
> Sooooo is there only 1 colour available for this Submersible?


I say just order the watch while you can. With the wife, she'll get over it.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn my OCD is REALLY killing me on this watch man!!!! I mean I love my hulk and I Know I will love this 1 too. I am really seriously thinking of selling a few pieces but I hate parting with anything. Damn, damn, damn. Damn you Mr. Oh and your sweet, sweet offerings!!!!



Dec1968 said:


> Yes just one color, but they masterfully picked the right combination. The brushed bezel insert, the dial choice, the lume choice, the domed and chamfered sapphire crystal....fantastic choices.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'll post some pics and comments later. Stay tune.


Ok, I'll wait. Thank you.

Enviado desde mi EVA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Damn my OCD is REALLY killing me on this watch man!!!! I mean I love my hulk and I Know I will love this 1 too. I am really seriously thinking of selling a few pieces but I hate parting with anything. Damn, damn, damn. Damn you Mr. Oh and your sweet, sweet offerings!!!!


I sold an SKX009 to fund mine

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

That part bugs me as well LOL. My Wife see's a health coach/trainer twice a week and it gets quite expensive. She is also a smoker of tobacco and the funny stuff so she has her habits. When I mention watches she usually just says to buy it. I think that is her way of feeling ok spending alot on herself......As I type this I am sure to be flamed with the answers, ohhh pooor baby boy Bob with the wife that says buy whatever. Or, must be nice...

I sounds good but my god since i been of these forums for 6 months I have gone multiplied my collection by 3 hahah...

How and When does it end. I still have to buy a watch to mod for a 2815/8215 dial.



Dec1968 said:


> I say just order the watch while you can. With the wife, she'll get over it.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> That part bugs me as well LOL. My Wife see's a health coach/trainer twice a week and it gets quite expensive. She is also a smoker of tobacco and the funny stuff so she has her habits. When I mention watches she usually just says to buy it. I think that is her way of feeling ok spending alot on herself......As I type this I am sure to be flamed with the answers, ohhh pooor baby boy Bob with the wife that says buy whatever. Or, must be nice...
> 
> I sounds good but my god since i been of these forums for 6 months I have gone multiplied my collection by 3 hahah...
> 
> How and When does it end. I still have to buy a watch to mod for a 2815/8215 dial.


I got my collection beefed up and am also fairly OCD....so I made a rule for myself. If I don't wear a watch for a month then it goes up for sale - no questions asked. It takes the emotional attachment out of it and forces me to choose what watches really matter to me.

I've reduced my collection dramatically and love what I own far more now. I'm much happier that way.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes just one color, but they masterfully picked the right combination. The brushed bezel insert, the dial choice, the lume choice, the domed and chamfered sapphire crystal....fantastic choices.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Well, the sapphire crystal somehow look chamfered at certain angle. Actually, it is a boxed type domed crystal, which a bit like the Borealis Estorils I have. Once you see it in person, you'll understand.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

I took the bracelet out, can't seem to pop it back. Never had this issue with any other watch. It looks ok on leather strap though 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

You are lucky. Only one case of unable to install back the bracelet easily.

I have quite a few cases and I will not remove the stock bracelet unless it absolutely necessary. Most can be solved using dental floss to guide the spring bars to fit into the lug holes.

Try this trick and see whether it works for you.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, the sapphire crystal somehow look chamfered at certain angle. Actually, it is a boxed type domed crystal, which a bit like the Borealis Estorils I have. Once you see it in person, you'll understand.


Would it be closer to the Steinhart domed sapphire on the OVM perhaps?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

FWIW, this offering is Sold Out as of yesterday, so *I* missed the boat. Guess I'll have to console myself with the upcoming Beluga...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Would it closer to the Steinhart domed sapphire on the OVM perhaps?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes, it is like Steinhart OVM domed sapphire, but without the sharp chamfered edges. I think you'll love this type of sapphire shape. I know that I do.


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, my first post. The hulk looks good on a pair of Rubber B's 
I also ordered the Submersible, excited!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> FWIW, this offering is Sold Out as of yesterday, so *I* missed the boat. Guess I'll have to console myself with the upcoming Beluga...


Dude I'm so sorry! Tried to get you that info as fast as I could.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

TheGanzman said:


> FWIW, this offering is Sold Out as of yesterday, so *I* missed the boat. Guess I'll have to console myself with the upcoming Beluga...


I have no doubt he will restock quickly. If it sold out so quickly I reckon he'll be onto that. Get your name on the waiting list. If only it was 2-4 mm bigger I'd be all over it.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## myth (Jul 18, 2017)

Is the green dial color the same on rolex and tisell? Rolex’s dial becomes very close to black at some viewing angle while the bezel is still green. I didn’t notice such behavior of tisell dial on photos.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Can anybody post a link to where you're buying a Tisell from? I really would like to add one soon.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> I have no doubt he will restock quickly. If it sold out so quickly I reckon he'll be onto that. Get your name on the waiting list. If only it was 2-4 mm bigger I'd be all over it.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Keep in mind the Sub-C inspired case makes it feel larger than 40mm.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

myth said:


> Is the green dial color the same on rolex and tisell? Rolex's dial becomes very close to black at some viewing angle while the bezel is still green. I didn't notice such behavior of tisell dial on photos.







Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

For those who ordered and received their Vintage Submersible, how long did it take to get to you once you received shipping notification? I'm in the States, some of you are obviously not in the States. I'm anxious! LOL

Mine shipped on the 19th and is now in customs in Los Angeles....I am in Texas....for those of you who have gotten yours, once it reached customs in the US, how long did it take to get to you from there?


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Marctan said:


> I love the new vintage submariner. A lot more than the previous no-date V2.
> Had some doubts about the brushed ceramic bezel and the sunburst dial initially, but once I see it in person, the doubts just disappeared.
> This thing is just gorgeous. Not really fond of the bracelet but not really a problem as I just threw it on a nato.
> 
> ...


Wow great lume better than the one withe applied markers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> For those who ordered and received their Vintage Submersible, how long did it take to get to you once you received shipping notification? I'm in the States, some of you are obviously not in the States. I'm anxious! LOL
> 
> Mine shipped on the 19th and is now in customs in Los Angeles....I am in Texas....for those of you who have gotten yours, once it reached customs in the US, how long did it take to get to you from there?


I am not from the US but mine shipped on the same date (19th July) and I received this evening (Singapore). For your reference


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Well damn you all.....I just added my name to the vintage wait list. Mr.Oh told me he hopes to have stock close to the end of September. That is a perfect time for me to save up a bit for it hahah.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

According to the post office, my Vintage will arrive Thursday. Very excited!!


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

1st day out with the Submersible. Fantastic value for the price paid. 









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My head is about to blow! I have been avoiding this thread as I have been lusting after a Hulk or Kermit, but content with what's in the box. Until I saw the Vintage...and it triggered something. Seriously considering moving something on to get a brother for my no date black V2. This or a mythical Steinhart 39mm that might or might not happen. I think I need a way to find both!


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Techme said:


> My head is about to blow! I have been avoiding this thread as I have been lusting after a Hulk or Kermit, but content with what's in the box. Until I saw the Vintage...and it triggered something. Seriously considering moving something on to get a brother for my no date black V2. This or a mythical Steinhart 39mm that might or might not happen. I think I need a way to find both!
> View attachment 12375775


I'm waiting for a 39 mm Steinhart.
It could be the true choice.
I also have got a no date black V2.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Still waiting (with fingers crossed) that Mr. Oh will make a milsub....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Still waiting (with fingers crossed) that Mr. Oh will make a milsub....


Me 2 ... ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> My head is about to blow! I have been avoiding this thread as I have been lusting after a Hulk or Kermit, but content with what's in the box. Until I saw the Vintage...and it triggered something. Seriously considering moving something on to get a brother for my no date black V2. This or a mythical Steinhart 39mm that might or might not happen. I think I need a way to find both!
> View attachment 12375775


I'm right there with you. The Vintage caused me to pull the trigger. Mine arrives today. I've also never been a fan of green watches but I'm on the list for a Hulk no-date.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

0elcid0 said:


> I'm waiting for a 39 mm Steinhart.
> It could be the true choice.
> I also have got a no date black V2.


The Steinhart in 39mm would be great, provided the lugs aren't flat still and squared off at the ends. Deal breaker for me. Just doesn't look right in my eyes.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Rohandy (Nov 1, 2016)

Are the bracelets on the Divers still the same old crappy ones? I had mine crap out on me recently breaking at the clasp, it also rusted at the SELs. I love Tisell but I just wish they sourced better bracelets, even if it costs a bit more.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Rohandy said:


> Are the bracelets on the Divers still the same old crappy ones? I had mine crap out on me recently breaking at the clasp, it also rusted at the SELs. I love Tisell but I just wish they sourced better bracelets, even if it costs a bit more.


Just curious, which old bracelet did you have? Got any photos of the broken clasp to share?


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Received the Vintage Submersible yesterday! Took seven days to reach North Carolina from South Korea...not bad! Love love love the watch! Thanks to all that posted pics as this set it all in motion. I have the Hulk date and for the money you just can't beat them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

brboot said:


> Received the Vintage Submersible yesterday! Took seven days to reach North Carolina from South Korea...not bad! Love love love the watch! Thanks to all that posted pics as this set it all in motion. I have the Hulk date and for the money you just can't beat them.
> 
> View attachment 12376381
> 
> ...


The Submersible is quite a beauty in it's own right, isn't it? I love it too. Not sure whether my incoming Borealis Sea Storms is able to wrestle away the title of my best buy of the year from Tisell vintage Sub ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Have a few issues with mine, nothing major. One link on the bracelet is stuff and won't flex well and it sits odd....should hopefully work itself loose. The clasp, while nice....had to be dremeled to allow the links to sit flush inside it. Also, tried to install an older bracelet (Sub style, hollow end link), but due to the lug pin hole placement, that was a no-go. Going to see if I can mod them to make it work. I would rather use an older Sub bracelet due to the vintage look versus this bracelet. Will also lighten the watch some. Then it will be perfect.

Overall I give it a 9/10. Best value on any watch I've ever bought.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok who knows which hollow end links work with this watch....and GO!

I want to use an older Sub bracelet that has hollow end links (lighter and very comfortable). Guys, before you say anything, I don't hate the stock bracelet. I just really like the hollow end link fit and feel. 

Since the lug holes are in a unique position (further in and centered), the ones I have won't work. Kinda frustrated. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Rohandy (Nov 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious, which old bracelet did you have? Got any photos of the broken clasp to share?


V2 Bracelet when Mr. Oh added the BGW9 Lume. The glidelock one.

Last picture is the rust INSIDE the SEL. The brown crap in there. My camera's terrible(Can't focus close up very well) so my bad for that but you can see it's clearly broken right off. Looks like shoddy machining to me.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The rust inside the SEL has come from a springbar, I reckon.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> ...
> 
> Have a few issues with mine, nothing major. One link on the bracelet is stuff and won't flex well and it sits odd....should hopefully work itself loose. The clasp, while nice....had to be dremeled to allow the links to sit flush inside it. Also, tried to install an older bracelet (Sub style, hollow end link), but due to the lug pin hole placement, that was a no-go. Going to see if I can mod them to make it work. I would rather use an older Sub bracelet due to the vintage look versus this bracelet. Will also lighten the watch some. Then it will be perfect.
> 
> ...


Yup, I have the exact same issues regarding the bracelet as yours. But like you said, small issues to me too. ;-)

I didn't mod anything. I just enjoy wearing it as it is, lol. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Rohandy said:


> V2 Bracelet when Mr. Oh added the BGW9 Lume. The glidelock one.
> 
> Last picture is the rust INSIDE the SEL. The brown crap in there. My camera's terrible(Can't focus close up very well) so my bad for that but you can see it's clearly broken right off. Looks like shoddy machining to me.


Thanks for sharing. I feel for you bro.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, I have the exact same issues regarding the bracelet as yours. But like you said, small issues to me too. ;-)
> 
> I didn't mod anything. I just enjoy wearing it as it is, lol. :-d


I love the watch. I do want to put a vintage bracelet on it though, so I need to find hollow end links that line up properly.

Here's a great profile shot showing the domed sapphire crystal.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I love the watch. I do want to put a vintage bracelet on it though, so I need to find hollow end links that line up properly.
> 
> Here's a great profile shot showing the domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Yup, I love this vintage sub "Submersible" too. Did I mentioned my ordered my 2nd Submersible? Lol.

Yes, it is a very nicely shaped domed sapphire crystal. I didn't have any other sapphire crystal that shaped like this before my 1st Submersible. Do you have similar shaped sapphire crystal before?

Anyway, I just received my Dan Henry 1963 two days ago. It has the similar shaped domed crystal as my Submersible, but bigger. However, it is made of sapphire coated glass. This led me to believe my Submersible is actually sapphire coated glass too. To be honest, I really don't mind if it is just made of glass, due to the vintage shaped of the crystal. Lol. ;-)


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Have I missed a new model of Tisell sub? Seeing posts with domed sapphire, what else is different? Also how much is it?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Have a few issues with mine, nothing major. One link on the bracelet is stuff and won't flex well and it sits odd....should hopefully work itself loose. The clasp, while nice....had to be dremeled to allow the links to sit flush inside it. Also, tried to install an older bracelet (Sub style, hollow end link), but due to the lug pin hole placement, that was a no-go. Going to see if I can mod them to make it work. I would rather use an older Sub bracelet due to the vintage look versus this bracelet. Will also lighten the watch some. Then it will be perfect.
> 
> Overall I give it a 9/10. Best value on any watch I've ever bought.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Is the bezel really ceramic?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rogt said:


> Is the bezel really ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yes it is ceramic - and it is glorious

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My new Vintage Sub is -2 sec/day - not bad 
Wore it all day and through the night. I don't remove a watch when I sleep. 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes it is ceramic - and it is glorious
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


How could you tell? I mean even though Tisell wrote the description as brushed ceramic bezel insert, I'm not convinced. Look very much like the PVD steel bezel of my NTH Subs. But this is my first time handling such type of ceramic bezel. All my other watches that comes with ceramic bezel insert are polished, except my Hamtun H1 which is matt.

Anyway, yup you're right. It is gorgeous looking. I don't mind if it is not ceramic based.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I am waiting for the non vintage sub to be in stock.... 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rogt said:


> I am waiting for the non vintage sub to be in stock....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Mr Oh said September-ish....hopefully they arrive sooner.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, I was told near the end of September.



Dec1968 said:


> Mr Oh said September-ish....hopefully they arrive sooner.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Yes, I was told near the end of September.


Keep on top of the sales forums too. I am seeing some for sale here and there and they go super fast.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ya, the only problem with that is most of the sales are tagged conus. I am in Toronto, Canada so I don't usually try to make any offers. I understand the problems with border shipments. I am also a relative newbie to the forums so I have not gotten enough WUS cred so to speak lol.



Dec1968 said:


> Keep on top of the sales forums too. I am seeing some for sale here and there and they go super fast.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Ya, the only problem with that is most of the sales are tagged conus. I am in Toronto, Canada so I don't usually try to make any offers. I understand the problems with border shipments. I am also a relative newbie to the forums so I have not gotten enough WUS cred so to speak lol.


566 posts isn't a newbie.....you're good

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Can anyone give me a link to the new Sub specs and guys how much is it?
Chris


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Can anyone give me a link to the new Sub specs and guys how much is it?
> Chris


I started a thread for the Vintage Sub right here for anyone who is interested in seeing pics and sharing your experience with that model.

Tisell Vintage Submersible owners thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4495613&share_type=t

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I started a thread for the Vintage Sub right here for anyone who is interested in seeing pics and sharing your experience with that model.
> 
> Tisell Vintage Submersible owners thread
> 
> ...


Somehow, your link doesn't seem to work, I think. Try mine below. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tisell-vintage-submersible-owners-thread-4495613.html


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Somehow, your link doesn't seem to work, I think. Try mine below.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tisell-vintage-submersible-owners-thread-4495613.html


Did my link via the Tapatalk app....perhaps that's the issue.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Haven't checked to see if you sold it, but if you ever want to part with that Tisell Hulk.......drop me a PM



Igor01 said:


> I know lol... I hate myself for being so darn detail-oriented.
> 
> Here's the root of the problem - I am so familiar with the Sub that no matter how much my rational mind knows that it's ridiculous to compare the Marine Diver to it, I can't help but notice all the "flaws" (for the lack of a better word) anyway.
> 
> Now the scary part - I like the green Tisell so much, I might just have to get the Hulk because I now know that I will enjoy it!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Ya, the only problem with that is most of the sales are tagged conus. I am in Toronto, Canada so I don't usually try to make any offers. I understand the problems with border shipments. I am also a relative newbie to the forums so I have not gotten enough WUS cred so to speak lol.


When you don't ask you won't get it. I have much less posts here and I already bought 3 watches here. Communication, that is the secret


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I know it's a Rolex folded clasp, no grief please, but I had it laying around and it fit. Totally changes the look and feel and fits the watch so much better than the Glidelock clasp did. This should be the clasp type for the Vintage Sub.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I started a thread for the Vintage Sub right here for anyone who is interested in seeing pics and sharing your experience with that model.
> 
> Tisell Vintage Submersible owners thread
> 
> ...


Thanks Dec
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Day Three and the Vintage Sub is still ticking at -2 sec/day. I'm impressed!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ummmmmm....anyone else have the gasket snap off on their crown when adjusting the time and winding / screwing the crown back in? Should I be worried about water resistance now? This isn't even a week old!!!









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone know the size of the o-ring/gasket? I'm comfortable doing the job myself but don't which size I need.

Thanks!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd email the guy, he might even supply you a gasket


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Is there a waiting list for Tisell subs?


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone know the size of the o-ring/gasket? I'm comfortable doing the job myself but don't which size I need.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


My guess is that is the same size as the Rolex triplock gasket s. Can anyone confirm?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

There is a waiting list for ALL the Tisell pieces.



Porterjrm said:


> Is there a waiting list for Tisell subs?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> There is a waiting list for ALL the Tisell pieces.


Word on the street is there may be stock for the Marine Diver within the next few weeks. Stay tuned if you're on the waiting list. You'll get an email.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Word on the street is there may be stock for the Marine Diver within the next few weeks. Stay tuned if you're on the waiting list. You'll get an email.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Hopefully for people on the list. I added my name the end of February and finally got mine end of May.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> There is a waiting list for ALL the Tisell pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how would I get on that list?


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> So how would I get on that list?


Writing directly, *[email protected]*


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Writing directly, *[email protected]*[/QUOTE]

Done. Thank you!


----------



## Lvivas (Sep 16, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Ya, the only problem with that is most of the sales are tagged conus. I am in Toronto, Canada so I don't usually try to make any offers. I understand the problems with border shipments. I am also a relative newbie to the forums so I have not gotten enough WUS cred so to speak lol.


I'm in Toronto and have a Hulk Tisell to sell (haha pun). Sent you a private message.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tisell Marine Diver is back in stock. If you submitted a request, check your inbox for their email. 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep, I got an email. I'm definitely getting the green/black version, just decided whether to go with a date or no date version.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I ordered a black date 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone else tried a hollow end link bracelet with any level of success? 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Ordered this guy right here.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anyone ran into issues receiving the invoice via PayPal from Tisell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anyone ran into issues receiving the invoice via PayPal from Tisell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not. Second purchase with them.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I had a problem with currency exchange. I tried to send usd but for some reason PayPal switched back to my native Canadian dollars. He then had me on ignore or something for a week and a half until I got through to him using another Email. Another Brother on these boards tried to send him my info to help me out but he did not respond to them.

If you have gotten anything yet maybe check out your spam/junk folder.



Porterjrm said:


> Has anyone ran into issues receiving the invoice via PayPal from Tisell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I have not. Second purchase with them.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Does the invoice go to your PayPal or your email? I have not seen it either place yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Does the invoice go to your PayPal or your email? I have not seen it either place yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email him again and verify your email and selection of watch. It's possible there was a mixup.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

It's official! Blue no date






Am I supposed to be this excited for a new watch?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> It's official! Blue no date ...
> ] Am I supposed to be this excited for a new watch?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you should! ;-)


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I decided to go with the green/black no date. Was finally able to purchase one of these watches after being on the waitlist since February. Hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

It is a very well made, nice looking piece. I try to find a reason to wear mine as often as possible.


----------



## eloymc78 (Jan 26, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Congrats to you as well. Looks like I came a little late to the party. Just glad it doesn't look like I completely missed it.
> 
> Also has anyone ever compared one of the Tisell subs to a Parnis 40mm sub. I know the Tisell has a better movement however it would be interesting to see them side by side and have someone chime in on the quality differences, fit, finish, etc.


I'm so interested too!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G800F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am going to ask again....somehow someone has to have this answer----has anyone been able to fit a hollow end link oyster bracelet? With the oddly placed lug holes, I have had zero luck, but I could be sourcing the wrong ones.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## nithin (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm looking to buy one of these but I'm slightly on the fence. Can someone please let me know if the Marine Dive is worth the price of $220? What would be the reason to go for the no date versions, isn't the added date always better?

Also black marine dive or green/black marine dive? Was not able to make out much from the picture Mr.Oh sent me. Please assist


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

nithin said:


> I'm looking to buy one of these but I'm slightly on the fence. Can someone please let me know if the Marine Dive is worth the price of $220? What would be the reason to go for the no date versions, isn't the added date always better?
> 
> Also black marine dive or green/black marine dive? Was not able to make out much from the picture Mr.Oh sent me. Please assist


In my opinion it's definitely worth the $220. The quality of the piece is a pretty great value, and it feels like much more than a $220 watch. Other people may feel differently (although probably not in this thread).

As for why no date, it's a matter of aesthetics. If I could get every watch I own to have no date window, I would probably do it. There are a few where I feel like having a date window adds to the look of the watch (The Orient 3 Star I'm wearing today for example), but in general I feel like it usually takes away from the overall clean look of some watch faces. I love symmetry on my watch face, and a date window typically breaks that up. Some people can't live without a date though, and no date on a watch makes it a deal breaker. Out of those, some people love the look of the cyclops on their watches, but I don't think I'd ever own a watch that has one. To each their own.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

A little surgery on the Vintage Sub....thoughts?









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Does anyone have issues with markers falling off?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

rogt said:


> Does anyone have issues with markers falling off?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Mine did. Haven't decided what I'm to do about it. I'm actually pretty handy, but don't have tools to remove the case back and don't know if it's worth the hassle. Mine's been sitting for almost two months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rogt said:


> Does anyone have issues with markers falling off?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


No but do you have pics of that?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rogt said:


> Does anyone have issues with markers falling off?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a perfect reason to swap the dial for a BSH dial! Assuming it's 28.5 or 29mm I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Mine did. Haven't decided what I'm to do about it. I'm actually pretty handy, but don't have tools to remove the case back and don't know if it's worth the hassle. Mine's been sitting for almost two months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes!

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Mine did. Haven't decided what I'm to do about it.


You should ship it to Tisell for repair. He will certainly fix it for free, you'll only have to pay for shipping it to Korea (Tisell will cover shipping it back to you on their end).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn that's some killer lume. Have I said how much I love my Tisell Vintage Sub lately?









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Damn that's some killer lume. Have I said how much I love my Tisell Vintage Sub lately?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great brother. Wear it in good health

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great brother. Wear it in good health
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you. I will indeed. I never take it off.

Now that I have been able to install a vintage bracelet, it is worlds better.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

So you did in fact find a good bracelet?



Dec1968 said:


> Thank you. I will indeed. I never take it off.
> 
> Now that I have been able to install a vintage bracelet, it is worlds better.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> So you did in fact find a good bracelet?


Yes and no. I had bought this one to use on an Invicta I was going to mod. Wound up selling that watch. I got frustrated with there being no hollow end links that would fit so I whipped out the dremel and just kept at it until I got them to fit. I removed the Rolex clasp and installed a non-branded one.

It fits and feels so much better than the one that came with the Tisell. Worthy of awesome!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the standard and vintage Sub? I am planning on getting a black version but I am not sure which one to go for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the standard and vintage Sub? I am planning on getting a black version but I am not sure which one to go for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The standard Marine Diver is an homage to the Rolex Sub C....you can get it in a date or no date version, in black, green, or blue. The sapphire crystal is flat.

The Vintage Submersible uses the same case, same movement, same hands, but there is a domed sapphire, no date, C3 lume, a brushed bezel insert, for a vintage look.

Tisell Vintage Submersible owners thread
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4495613&share_type=t

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes and no. I had bought this one to use on an Invicta I was going to mod. Wound up selling that watch. I got frustrated with there being no hollow end links that would fit so I whipped out the dremel and just kept at it until I got them to fit. I removed the Rolex clasp and installed a non-branded one.
> 
> It fits and feels so much better than the one that came with the Tisell. Worthy of awesome!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


This along with the falling off hour markers has he questioning if I really want one of these.

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

baczajka said:


> This along with the falling off hour markers has he questioning if I really want one of these.
> 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


Why would this bother you? I modified an aftermarket bracelet/end link to fit, not the stock one. The stock one fits perfectly. I just wanted a vintage look and feel.

Tons of people say they have no issues. Only a handful have had any concerns.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> The standard Marine Diver is an homage to the Rolex Sub C....you can get it in a date or no date version, in black, green, or blue. The sapphire crystal is flat.
> 
> The Vintage Submersible uses the same case, same movement, same hands, but there is a domed sapphire, no date, C3 lume, a brushed bezel insert, for a vintage look.
> 
> ...


Also:

Standard - glossy dial, applied markers.

Vintage - sunburst dial, printed markers.

Both have the good lume, it's just applied differently on the dial. I dunno, maybe standard has BGW9, it's white in daylight and glows blue.

The standard has AR on the underside of the crystal, maybe vintage does too.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Today is supposed to be 'shipping day' for those of us who ordered our Marine Divers that were recently stocked. Has anyone gotten their email notification yet from Tisell stating theirs is on the way? I have not gotten mine yet. Ordered a black date model. So pumped to have my second Tisell Sub!


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Ordered a green date model, no shipment message received yet. Shot Tissel a message and was told would be shipped 08/16.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

I have the older Marine Dive. But i feel like 'upgrading' to Marine Diver. Anyone tried checking with Mr Oh whether there is an option to 'upgrade' to better BGW9 lume?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

narofx said:


> I have the older Marine Dive. But i feel like 'upgrading' to Marine Diver. Anyone tried checking with Mr Oh whether there is an option to 'upgrade' to better BGW9 lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Email him. He will most likely say no or will say ship it to him and for a fee he can swap out the dial....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I am thinking outside of the box here...would any of the below combinations be interesting to have?

Black bezel green dial
Blue bezel black dial
Black bezel blue dial
Green bezel blue dial
Blue bezel green dial

??????




Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rogt said:


> I am thinking outside of the box here...would any of the below combinations be interesting to have?
> 
> Black bezel green dial
> Blue bezel black dial
> ...


They made a blue bezel with a black dial.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

narofx said:


> I have the older Marine Dive. But i feel like 'upgrading' to Marine Diver. Anyone tried checking with Mr Oh whether there is an option to 'upgrade' to better BGW9 lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I did buy the 'Diver' dial and hand set from him a few months back. Didn't swap them out yet......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> I did buy the 'Diver' dial and hand set from him a few months back. Didn't swap them out yet......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much did u pay for them?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

FYI, I got my 'shipping' email late last night, so mine is on the way. Hopefully those of you who also ordered receive your shipping notification soon!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Regarding the GMT Marine Dive: Is the GMT hand independent of the hour? Is it the same dims as the Marine Diver and Vintage Sub?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Regarding the GMT Marine Dive: Is the GMT hand independent of the hour? Is it the same dims as the Marine Diver and Vintage Sub?


Isnt the gmt discontinued?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rogt said:


> Isnt the gmt discontinued?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Just re-subbed onto this thread...would be a bummer if it was. I'd still be interested to know for the used market.

I also emailed for a quote so I'll find out for sure when I hear back.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Latest from Oh:
"Sorry, Sub and GMT and vintage sub is slod out now. 
Sub will probably be back in two months. US $22o(free shipping)
GMT will probably be back in one months.US $200(free shipping)
Vintage sub will probably be back within september.US $22o(free shipping)"

Anyone know about the gmt hand function?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh wow i did not know gmt is still available. Does anyone have specs?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya, glad its not discontinued, where'd you hear that? I'll ask Oh for all the deets (dims etc), and try to find out about the gmt hand function. Deciding between this GMT or the Tiger 1655v2 GMT, but will most likely try out the Sub...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Ya, glad its not discontinued, where'd you hear that? I'll ask Oh for all the deets (dims etc), and try to find out about the gmt hand function. Deciding between this GMT or the Tiger 1655v2 GMT, but will most likely try out the Sub...


Don't get your hopes too high for the GMT. I emailed Mr. Oh back in February to get a GMT version, and I was told it would be back in stock in April. Then May. Then I was told he didn't have an estimated date for the GMT. After being fed up waiting around for a GMT version, I picked up a standard Sub (green/black no date) last week when they came back in stock. That being said, if the GMT does happen to come back in stock, I'll most likely pick one up too. I just highly doubt it will.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Does mr.oh somehow hand assemble these watches? I think i am going to ask for a 9015 sub with the gmt bezel

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Don't get your hopes too high for the GMT. I emailed Mr. Oh back in February to get a GMT version, and I was told it would be back in stock in April. Then May. Then I was told he didn't have an estimated date for the GMT. After being fed up waiting around for a GMT version, I picked up a standard Sub (green/black no date) last week when they came back in stock. That being said, if the GMT does happen to come back in stock, I'll most likely pick one up too. I just highly doubt it will.


Thanks for tempering my expectation, Raheel, might just go for the Tiger 1655v2 GMT and the Vinsub for next round.



rogt said:


> Does mr.oh somehow hand assemble these watches? I think i am going to ask for a 9015 sub with the gmt bezel
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I know you can request whether you want date or a cyclops, so maybe you can mix and max dials/bezels? That would be cool. Unsure if they share the same case for a bezel or insert switch


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My Marine Diver is not far now - made it to the US and is now in customs. Should be here mid-week next week. Can't wait! My Vintage Sub awaits his sibling.....looks like it will be here Monday!









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

FYI...I had an issue with a stuck link on my Vintage Sub.....the link has some defect internally where it sticks and won't fold like the other links. Normally you can work them out with repeated movement, but this one was bad. Emailed Mr Oh. He was gracious enough to send me a replacement half bracelet (since the SEL's don't detach and I do not need the entire bracelet, just that part that's defective). At this price point to be honest I did not expect that. I am very happy to report he has excellent service. The key for me was to document what happened with pictures and a really good description. He probably gets asked a lot to replace stuff for free, so showing it with proof probably helped.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Some pool time with my Tisell Diver









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

My gorgeous Tisell vintage sub









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

benoize said:


> My gorgeous Tisell vintage sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure to check out the Vintage Sub thread......https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tisell-vintage-submersible-owners-thread-4495613.html


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Received my green sub today, but seems Tisell needs better QC. The one that I received has a cracked bezel insert. The edge of the bezel also has scratches. Contacted Mr. Oh for a new bezel. Will see how he replies.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just received my Marine Diver date......I think the finishing on this one is even better than the Vintage Sub. VERY happy!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so the newest batch of Marine Divers seem to have even better finishing on them. I have a Vintage Sub and ordered this right after. I'm blown away that this is only $220.....seriously. I can't believe it.

I would venture to say that with each batch they step up the QC a notch. Even the clasp was flawless (although I immediately removed it and installed a folded clasp...my preference). 









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Does anyone know how to track your package once it reaches the U.S.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Porterjrm said:


> Does anyone know how to track your package once it reaches the U.S.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try USPS's tracking tool?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

lvt said:


> Did you try USPS's tracking tool?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Yes I tried with the tracking number supplied but nothing came up. I was not sure if I needed a different number to track it. It could just still be sitting at LAX. That was the last update.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Yes I tried with the tracking number supplied but nothing came up. I was not sure if I needed a different number to track it. It could just still be sitting at LAX. That was the last update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tracking number Tisell gives you - plug it into usps and it tracks it. Works for me. Takes a day or two with customs.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Porterjrm said:


> Yes I tried with the tracking number supplied but nothing came up. I was not sure if I needed a different number to track it. It could just still be sitting at LAX. That was the last update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the number is traceable but only internally, depending on the postal service used by the seller.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys I'm just anxious for this watch to get here. I'll check back in a day or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

For me, I took the email I got from Tisell and copied the tracking number and entered it into USPS (I'm in the States) and it showed up there. In the beginning I traced it from Korea to LAX, then once it hit LAX, USPS takes over and the Korean tracking doesn't provide any more details. 

I know today that USPS had a tracking outage, so that might be part of your issue. For me their entire system was down (and my watch was delivered today - I was trying to follow progress but the system crashed). 

Once it hits LAX, it's usually three to five days and it reaches you. It will give you an estimated arrival date as well. Mine decreased by one day. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> For me, I took the email I got from Tisell and copied the tracking number and entered it into USPS (I'm in the States) and it showed up there. In the beginning I traced it from Korea to LAX, then once it hit LAX, USPS takes over and the Korean tracking doesn't provide any more details.
> 
> I know today that USPS had a tracking outage, so that might be part of your issue. For me their entire system was down (and my watch was delivered today - I was trying to follow progress but the system crashed).
> 
> ...


Good to know. I'm in Texas so it should be 3 days once it leaves LAX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Good to know. I'm in Texas so it should be 3 days once it leaves LAX.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the D/FW area.....of you are as well there is talk of a watch forum get-together soon.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm in the D/FW area.....of you are as well there is talk of a watch forum get-together soon.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Keep me posted I'm in Ft. Worth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Keep me posted I'm in Ft. Worth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's what I know so far:

From member raja_3012
Bremont Event @ Timeless Luxury on 9/22

Hello - Timeless Watches in Frisco is setting up a Bremont event on 9/22. I was hoping if we could spread the word of the event among the DFW Watch enthusiasts, we can enjoy the event and have a Dallas GTG as well.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received my green/black no date yesterday as I was heading out the door for the airport. Quickly unpacked the watch and brought it with me. Excellent watch for the price, although I did have a bit of trouble initially adjusting the glidelock, but everything is all good now. Will post pics up soon!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

My blue no date is finally here! It seems to be everything I expected and more.








Compared to my snzf17 that is getting a ceramic bezel and strap code super oyster next. That has been my go to as of late.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> My blue no date is finally here! It seems to be everything I expected and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks FANTASTIC! Congratulations.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

raheelc said:


>


I don't normally go for green but that bezel looks amazing with the black dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Caught the sun just right with this pic!









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Porterjrm said:


> I don't normally go for green but that bezel looks amazing with the black dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is my first green watch too. I thought the green dial and bezel combination was a bit too much, so went with the green bezel/black dial combo.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Took a few more pics today









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

So...where do you buy these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

rosborn said:


> So...where do you buy these?


If I reads correctly from the previous post they only deal via paypal.

Just open their website, to find online store affiliates to them.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rosborn said:


> So...where do you buy these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you go to the start of start of the thread that is covered and should help you.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> If you go to the start of start of the thread that is covered and should help you.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Friends don't make friends read 200 pages just for the PayPal info 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rosborn said:


> So...where do you buy these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Look for my post #2132 of this thread.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

DO NOT LISTEN TO THE ENABLER @Dec1968!!!! RUN AWAY


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO THE ENABLER @Dec1968!!!! RUN AWAY


Listen to me......I will convince you to purchase a great many things.....(it's good)

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Shane knows I have him convinced.....lol 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I do plan on grabbing it.

I REALLY,REALLY want the Doc Diver like I said but a $700+hit cad hurts my in-erds very much LOL.

I am not looking forward to late Sept-early Oct. That is when pre-orders start as well as the vintage sub wait list pops for me.



Dec1968 said:


> Shane knows I have him convinced.....lol
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I do plan on grabbing it.
> 
> I REALLY,REALLY want the Doc Diver like I said but a $700+hit cad hurts my in-erds very much LOL.
> 
> I am not looking forward to late Sept-early Oct. That is when pre-orders start as well as the vintage sub wait list pops for me.


I haz the feels - that will suck, until you have to decide which one you're going to wear....then it's a happy kind of hurt lol

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

What kind of bezels will be compatiable with the sub?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Amateur watch photography for the day. I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

Placed myself on the waitlist for the Tisell Red sub. It looked so good on a youtube review.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Red sub?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rogt said:


> Red sub?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


The Vintage Submersible with the one line of red text on the dial.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just received a Hulk in the mail. Very beautiful watch. I love it, but not sure it will stay in the fold. Debating.....









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Just received a Hulk in the mail. Very beautiful watch. I love it, but not sure it will stay in the fold. Debating.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, imho, it should.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, imho, it should.


It left my fold. I liked it initially but finally I swapped it for a black dialed Marine Dive date.
The latter one getting very little time since the vintage sub weighed in... 
Here they are side by side (sorry for crappy shot)...









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Just received a Hulk in the mail. Very beautiful watch. I love it, but not sure it will stay in the fold. Debating.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that green dial


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

benoize said:


> It left my fold. I liked it initially but finally I swapped it for a black dialed Marine Dive date.
> The latter one getting very little time since the vintage sub weighed in...
> Here they are side by side (sorry for crappy shot)...
> 
> ...


Nice pair.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

FYI my Vintage Submersible has settled in to around +0.5/seconds per day. Insane accuracy!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Just received a Hulk in the mail. Very beautiful watch. I love it, but not sure it will stay in the fold. Debating.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme that. Haha.. Can't resist to touch it.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

I have not been through all of the 233 pages of the thread but I have used the search function with "cyclops" and "magnification" and did not find my answer.
Does anyone know what the cyclops magnification is on the Tisell Marine Diver?

I read an interesting article on authentic vs homage and one of the differences was the cyclops magnification: 2.5x on the authentic and most of the time 1.5x on the homage (even sometimes 1x... ?? no magnification, just a bubble on the crystal...go figure).
Now I'm curious.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kimloris said:


> I have not been through all of the 233 pages of the thread but I have used the search function with "cyclops" and "magnification" and did not find my answer.
> Does anyone know what the cyclops magnification is on the Tisell Marine Diver?
> 
> I read an interesting article on authentic vs homage and one of the differences was the cyclops magnification: 2.5x on the authentic and most of the time 1.5x on the homage (even sometimes 1x... ?? no magnification, just a bubble on the crystal...go figure).
> Now I'm curious.


You might have missed it since the thread is so massive, but it's 2.5x. Also, if you grab a Rolex pic online and then see a Marine Diver pic you'll see they match. It's great!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know of an exhibition case back that will fit the tisell? I'm obsessed with being able to see my movements. This is the only thing holding me back from buying one. Perhaps invicta's 8926 case back? Or a seiko 5's? Anyone try something like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

On the wait list for the vintage red sub. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

EDIT: SOLD TO A FORUM MEMBER.

For the guys in the Netherlands (or Europe):

Mine is for sale for 230 euro's: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1200115959
I paid 220 dollar + customs.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Love both my Tisells, hulk and vintage! However both bracelets with the glidelock system will only adjust so far as the bracelet will not fit in between the clasp. Has anyone else run into this issue? I thought I had read someone had and used a dremel to widen the clasp , but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

brboot said:


> Love both my Tisells, hulk and vintage! However both bracelets with the glidelock system will only adjust so far as the bracelet will not fit in between the clasp. Has anyone else run into this issue? I thought I had read someone had and used a dremel to widen the clasp , but I can't seem to find it.


I think Dec1968 is the one who did.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I think Dec1968 is the one who did.


I ALMOST did.....but I have added a folded clasp to all of my Tisell's (except the Hulk). WAY WAY more comfortable and lighter as well. I don't find the need to adjust the sizing and the clasps are a little shorter making them fit on my wrist better (underneath). Got mine from Raffles.......less than $15 each and took minutes to install.


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

I can't decide


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

met1n said:


> I can't decide
> 
> View attachment 12479911
> View attachment 12479913
> View attachment 12479915


The perlon or the bracelet!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

met1n said:


> I can't decide
> 
> View attachment 12479911
> View attachment 12479913
> View attachment 12479915


Bracelet only for me, for this green beauty. 

Mine says hi...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> The perlon or the bracelet!


I'm a 'wear a watch on a bracelet' guy...so I say bracelet.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

I am also on the hunt for a Tisell Sub.

"Perhaps sub will be in stock in mid-October." is what Mr. Oh told me today. So let's see, I am prepared for a long wait...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Shizmosis said:


> I am also on the hunt for a Tisell Sub.
> 
> "Perhaps sub will be in stock in mid-October." is what Mr. Oh told me today. So let's see, I am prepared for a long wait...


The time will fly by. He will email you. Do not delay on payment when he sends you an invoice. They sell fast.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Can't wait. Vintage sub or classic diver? Hmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

whaiyun said:


> Can't wait. Vintage sub or classic diver? Hmm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WTM said:


> Both!


That's what I did. I have the Vintage Sub and Marine Diver. Couldn't be happier.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

WTM said:


> Both!


+1.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello, sorry for this very basic question but can anyone tell on which website these watches are sold? Many Tks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dieselk said:


> Hello, sorry for this very basic question but can anyone tell on which website these watches are sold? Many Tks


http://mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/

If you plan on ordering a Marine Diver, go to page 1 of this thread - there is a lot of great help there. It's unique with the Marine Diver. Not available on their site.

The way you do that is to email them 
[email protected]

Let them know you want a Marine Diver and wait for their reply and follow he directions.

Good luck and eventually welcome to the family 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Tks


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

For the guys in the Netherlands (or Europe):

Mine Tisell Sub Green date is for sale for *230 euro*'s: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1201179358
I paid 220 dollar + customs. You get the stainless steal and Rubber B band!

With extra payment you can also get the Perlon and Nato strap.

Paypal + sending with track and trace available. Questions? PM me for whatsapp number.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

met1n said:


> For the guys in the Netherlands (or Europe):
> 
> Mine Tisell Sub Green date is for sale for 230 euro's: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1201179358
> I paid 220 dollar + customs.
> ...


Is this yours for sale? Be sure to follow the forum rules about listing watches for sale....hate to see you get flagged for it.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, it's mine. I want to buy the Kermit no date.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

met1n said:


> Yes, it's mine. I want to buy the Kermit no date.


There are reasons why a member with less than 100 posts can't create an FS thread. Going around the rules doesn't exactly endear you to the community.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

met1n said:


> Yes, it's mine. I want to buy the Kermit no date.


Yeah, you can't do that according to the forum rules.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## rdcurrie (Aug 1, 2017)

Is there any specific place to purchase that surpasses the rest?


----------



## repeaterbeater (Aug 16, 2017)

> Is there any specific place to purchase that surpasses the rest?


I don't think there is.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

No updates about stock recently?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

rogt said:


> No updates about stock recently?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Mr Oh said end of the month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissection (Sep 23, 2017)

rogt said:


> No updates about stock recently?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk




"Dear Friend,


Thank you for your email.
Sorry. Sub is out of stock. Perhaps sub will be in stock in mid-October.
I have added you to the waiting list and will email you when sub in restocked."

thats from an email that i got yesterday


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

rdcurrie said:


> Is there any specific place to purchase that surpasses the rest?


They are only sold directly.

I recommend everyone just puts themselves on the waiting list, I got my email months later so that I had forgotten all about it but now it's my most worn watch and the one I would keep above all others. Best $200 I ever spent on a watch.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone know whether ebay's rolex-style caseback openers work on a Tisell sub, and what size is needed? A rubber ball doesn't work, and I bought an adjustable one with teeth, but that slips off. The back is on crazily tight.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Anyone know of an exhibition case back that will fit the tisell? I'm obsessed with being able to see my movements. This is the only thing holding me back from buying one. Perhaps invicta's 8926 case back? Or a seiko 5's? Anyone try something like this?


Anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Has anyone tried to fit any aftermarket bracelets? I imagine that finding one with the 'correct' end links might be a problem, but what about straight end links? Is it worth to sacrifice curved end links in order to have better quality bracelet?
I'm thinking about the one from watchworx. https://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/mwb/stainPop/T20.htm


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DrR said:


> Has anyone tried to fit any aftermarket bracelets? I imagine that finding one with the 'correct' end links might be a problem, but what about straight end links? Is it worth to sacrifice curved end links in order to have better quality bracelet?
> I'm thinking about the one from watchworx. https://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/mwb/stainPop/T20.htm
> View attachment 12576227


I did. It took me having to rework the hollow endlink quite a bit, though.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

ED209 said:


> Does anyone know whether ebay's rolex-style caseback openers work on a Tisell sub, and what size is needed? A rubber ball doesn't work, and I bought an adjustable one with teeth, but that slips off. The back is on crazily tight.


sticky ball of duct tape has always worked for me and there is no risk of scratching.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

captaincaveman79 said:


> sticky ball of duct tape has always worked for me and there is no risk of scratching.


Nope, doesn't work either. The back is screwed on too tight, I think it will need the actual correct tool (whatever the size is)


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

ED209 said:


> Nope, doesn't work either. The back is screwed on too tight, I think it will need the actual correct tool (whatever the size is)


Try popping it into the freezer for a couple of minutes and then use the sticky ball.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

No new stocks?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

I posted here a couple months ago when the 6 o'clock marker fell off. So I shipped it out to Mr. Oh and he repaired it for 20 bucks (for shipping). At first he said he would just take a look, maybe not wanting to promise anything before he got the watch in his possession. But he let me know just to send him 20 bucks after he got it so that was more than fair I think. 
Regardless, I got it back a few weeks ago good as new. Not sure whether he swapped in a new dial or what - but it seems he also aligned the bezel - it was off a tiny skotche before.

Amazing service - especially for a one man operation!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Patiently waiting for THE email. I’m on the list for a green sub no date. This process of being on a mysterious list and not knowing when we will have the opportunity to get the reward is creating a lot of expectations.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

double-post.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just be careful when you finally get your email link to PayPal from Mr.Oh. Their is a slight language barrier and I made the mistake of forgetting to switch the PayPal payment from cad to usd. Mr.Oh thought I was trying to ask for a discount. I waited for 2 more weeks til he finally gave me another shot, even had another poster from these boards reach out to him for me.
Once you get it thou....WOW it really is beautiful and I received the same that you are waiting for. 
I am now on the list for the vintage sub he is now making.



PKC said:


> Patiently waiting for THE email. I'm on the list for a green sub no date. This process of being on a mysterious list and not knowing when we will have the opportunity to get the reward is creating a lot of expectations.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

please delete. Double post


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I saw your story on the previous pages. I will be careful because I’m not very good in the waiting game. Good luck with your vintage sub and please post pictures.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Loving these.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> Loving these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent duo! That green dial is mesmerizing.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

ED209 said:


> Nope, doesn't work either. The back is screwed on too tight, I think it will need the actual correct tool (whatever the size is)


Did you try the real sticky ball (those used by watch maker) ?

The more you inflate it the more torque you will have.

I bought one from eBay for $5 to use with my watches a couple of years ago and it never failed.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Did anyone get the email that the Marine Diver is back in stock? I got one for the Vintage Sub...not the Marine Diver. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeeeez! how many of these puppy's do ya need? lol


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

No marine diver e-mails on this end. I'm not buying another one, but my boss wants one after seeing mine. He's been on the list a while and Mr. Oh told him October, but still no e-mail.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Jeeeez! how many of these puppy's do ya need? lol


Apparently I'm always down by one.....lol

Probably no more after that one. I tried a Hulk. Loved it in pictures, but less so on wrist. I've always loved a no-date Sub style watch, and I love the Vintage I have (and my black date Marine Diver), so a black no-date will complete my collection and my options for what I wear and why. I can be a 'situational wearer', if that makes any sense.

Plus I have one more open spot on my winder....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ctentzeras said:


> No marine diver e-mails on this end. I'm not buying another one, but my boss wants one after seeing mine. He's been on the list a while and Mr. Oh told him October, but still no e-mail.


Just got a reply from Mr Oh. End of October to early November on the Marine Diver. He is so expedient with his replies to email. Such great service.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## MrMiyagi (Sep 19, 2017)

I posted in the other Tisell thread but i hope someone here could help. Does anyone have the Tisell Marine diver or submersible on a 6 to 6.25 inch wrist?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MrMiyagi said:


> I posted in the other Tisell thread but i hope someone here could help. Does anyone have the Tisell Marine diver or submersible on a 6 to 6.25 inch wrist?


I would say if you see a wrist shot on what appears to be a smaller wrist, message them or reply and ask their wrist size. Might be faster that way?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

MrMiyagi said:


> I posted in the other Tisell thread but i hope someone here could help. Does anyone have the Tisell Marine diver or submersible on a 6 to 6.25 inch wrist?


Here's mine (around 6.25 inch)
The bracelet makes it wear slightly larger but I prefer mine on a nato


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Anybody knows, when the Submariner with Date are available again? I thought they were scheduled for end of october...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> Anybody knows, when the Submariner with Date are available again? I thought they were scheduled for end of october...


Mid-November

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you!
What do I have to mail to Mr. Oh, so he knows my PayPal? Only the registered email which i'm using @ paypal?
And how quick are they sold out do you think? Because of the time shift between South Korea and Europe, it may take up 8 hours for me to answer the email from Mr. Oh... (example: when he sends the Mail on 1 a.m. european time)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Congrats on your Vintage Sub !
> 
> It certainly looks good ...
> 
> ...





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you and yes I will. ;-)
> 
> Btw, when you say normal Sub, are you saying the dateless Tisell Sub v2, or my real Rolex 114060?





Ojibway Bob said:


> I vote for all three please!!!!





phlabrooy said:


> Sorry, I meant a comparison of your new Vintage and your previous No Date Tisell ... but a side-by-side of all 3 might be even better !!!
> 
> Thanks and regards,





SimpleWatchMan said:


> No problem. But I'll probably do it a bit later, if you don't mind.
> 
> However, I do think that there is simply no contest between the older no date Tisell and this new vintage sub. The latest version wins in almost every department, at least to me. Did I mentioned that I love this latest version so much that I ordered another one 2 days ago?
> 
> ...





phlabrooy said:


> The more the merrier, as they say !
> 
> However, the main comparison I wanted to see was between both the Tisells. :-d
> 
> Regards,





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok then. Stay tune.


Sorry guys. This had been on my mind since July. Just did some simple comparison shots between Tisell Sub the v1, v2 and Submersible, while having a 2 hours GTG with Marctan, a few hours ago, with all the watches stated and more. Not sure how to do some nice shots with other brands beside the 3 Tisell.

Well, better be late than never. So here goes ...








Ver 2 Kermit ver 1 clasp on left, Submersible in the middle, and ver 1 Hulk on the right.








Same position as above.








Ver 1 case profile.








Submersible in the middle.








Ver 2 on left.

All 3 share the same case. But the back case is lower in profile for Submersible. Imho, Submersible sits better on small wrist.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Let's also take note that the Submersible is technically a v4 model with many refinements.......and I do see that your endlinks on the v1 tend to sit more centered vertically, whereas the center link portion of the endlink on the Submersible is a touch taller......


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks the same to me in person. Note that my iPhone shots are using non telecentric lens.

Anyway, Dec1968 always have an better eye than me, lol. ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Vintage Submersible: note the center portion of the endlink sits taller than the centerline of the lugs.









This is a V1 Marine Diver (not mine) and you can see the centerline is more equal and not top-heavy. 









This is another V1 Marine Diver (not mine). The new models have end links that fit more like the Vintage Sub. Hopefully these get tucked in closer to the centerline. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ Sorry, I'm confused. So which do you like better?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just pictures taken at slightly different angles with links in slightly different positions /shrug.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok here's an update on my own Vintage Sub for accuracy. 

Since the time change, I have not removed my watch from my wrist. I wear it 24/7. Showers, sleeping...it's always on my wrist.

I am minus 3 seconds total. Not per day, TOTAL.

Wow!!!

12 days and only three seconds lost. 

I don't even know how that's possible for a $220 watch. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Does he sell more than one style of diver or are you guys comparing various revisions of the same model?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

EvanB said:


> Does he sell more than one style of diver or are you guys comparing various revisions of the same model?


both


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

EvanB said:


> Does he sell more than one style of diver or are you guys comparing various revisions of the same model?


At the moment there are mainly two style of divers Tisell sells internationally.

First style consists of 8 variances:
1) Black date (w/cyclop magnifier) and 2) black no date.
3) Green (Hulk) sunburst date (w/cyclop magnifier) and 4) no date.
5) Blue date (w/cyclop magnifier) and 6) no date.
7) Green bezel black dial date (w/cyclop magnifier) and 8) no date.

Second style is only one no date model - vintage red Submersible. (Imho, best value of them all.)

Edit : Based on my understanding all styles share the same common mid case and bracelet.

On the english website, Tisell have not update info for about 1.5 years on the Sub homage series. Therefore you can see only date models of the first style. If you want something not on Tisell website or customise your Sub (eg. Blue dial date with green bezel but no cyclop), you have to write your enquiry directly to Tisell and wait for reply.


----------



## adamp (Nov 18, 2017)

First time post on WUS. Just have to say, that i read all 241 pages (plus all links, vintage submersible thread, and people who just simply couldn't figure out how to use amazon or google), and have no doubts about my order with Mr. O. To those that asked how to order, or what the blue dial/ black bezel looks like (PAGE 1!!!!!). You all made this possible. May this site drain my savings (although at this price it ain't gonna happen soon). 

Keep on watchin!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

adamp said:


> First time post on WUS. Just have to say, that i read all 241 pages (plus all links, vintage submersible thread, and people who just simply couldn't figure out how to use amazon or google), and have no doubts about my order with Mr. O. To those that asked how to order, or what the blue dial/ black bezel looks like (PAGE 1!!!!!). You all made this possible. May this site drain my savings (although at this price it ain't gonna happen soon).
> 
> Keep on watchin!


Welcome and congrats on your 1st post. ;-)


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Still waiting for an email from Mr. Oh...:roll:


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> Still waiting for an email from Mr. Oh...:roll:


I sent an email on November 22nd and got a reply the same day:

*
Dear Friend,

Sorry. Sub is delayed.
We will send you an email when sub get in stock. 



*


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

How often is the Sub delayed? First it is End of October, then it is Mid-November and now it is "delayed"...
Maybe i should buy a Steinhart instead, who knows when the Tisell is available again (2018?).
Edit: Some user's have asked about the stock in september and the reply was: we are awaiting a new delivery end of the month (end of september).
So it is now 3 months (or even longer) since the Tisell is out of Stock...:think::-|


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I've had my Tisell sub for a year or so and today I timed it...it's running at +0.7 seconds per day. It was similar out of the box, I just wanted to see how it was holding up.

It's my only properly regulated watch and I don't know how much is down to the skill in regulation and how much is down to the 9015 movement itself (I regulate all my watches but when I get them to within 5 secs I call it a day there). If a significant part is the movement, what premium should I attach to an unregulated 9015 over a NH35? I've never had anything else be so accurate and stable. Amazing for a $200 watch.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

adamp said:


> First time post on WUS. Just have to say, that i read all 241 pages (plus all links, vintage submersible thread, and people who just simply couldn't figure out how to use amazon or google), and have no doubts about my order with Mr. O. To those that asked how to order, or what the blue dial/ black bezel looks like (PAGE 1!!!!!). You all made this possible. May this site drain my savings (although at this price it ain't gonna happen soon).
> 
> Keep on watchin!


This might be my favorite "1st post" ever. It shows dedication to an insanely long thread, the ability to figure things out based on that thread, and the understanding that you're going to soon be broke because of this habit. A proper WIS post.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> How often is the Sub delayed? First it is End of October, then it is Mid-November and now it is "delayed"...
> Maybe i should buy a Steinhart instead, who knows when the Tisell is available again (2018?).
> Edit: Some user's have asked about the stock in september and the reply was: we are awaiting a new delivery end of the month (end of september).
> So it is now 3 months (or even longer) since the Tisell is out of Stock...:think::-|


They're a micro brand. Relax. Dang....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> How often is the Sub delayed? First it is End of October, then it is Mid-November and now it is "delayed"...
> Maybe i should buy a Steinhart instead, who knows when the Tisell is available again (2018?).
> Edit: Some user's have asked about the stock in september and the reply was: we are awaiting a new delivery end of the month (end of september).
> So it is now 3 months (or even longer) since the Tisell is out of Stock...:think::-|


He's the one that stands to make money from this transaction so i don't imagine he's delaying it on purpose. He's probably just reporting based on the info his suppliers provide him. He's been very polite and I cut him some additional slack on his reporting due to the language barrier. I'm sure he'll get them out as soon as possible.

I commend him on his apparent ability to record and track from a list of potential buyers though. I've seen well intentioned guys attempt and fail to do business this way. Most companies would just relist them on the website and let them go first-come-first-served.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Please don't understand me wrong! :-s
Mr. Oh is a very polite person and is always friendly and helpful.
I was more concerned if the watches are available before 2018, but that isn't the fault of Mr. Oh! He is only one person (maybe a few in the whole company) and I'm happy and more willed to buy a (very good) watch from a little company with good customer support (also Steinhart is a little company with good customer support). There are many watches/companys with bad customer support which still have enough customers...
So please don't understand me wrong, I like Tisell and their watches ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wearing this today ...

















Man, still feel this is the best value Sub homage now. :-!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rediscovering the Kermit on brown leather nato...


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone hear anything from Mr. Oh regarding the next batch? Been on the waitlist for a black sub since mid Oct.


----------



## timer (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been reading here about the Marine Diver being a great $200.00 watch. I went to tisellwatch.com to checkout the watch and found the price was 275 Euros which is about $326.00. Has there been a recent price increase or am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

timer said:


> I've been reading here about the Marine Diver being a great $200.00 watch. I went to tisellwatch.com to checkout the watch and found the price was 275 Euros which is about $326.00. Has there been a recent price increase or am I just looking in the wrong place?


This website seems a little fishy, as it's been registered by people from CZ... Maybe they made a deal so they're Tisell's representative in the EU? But they provide no links to the more official shops establlished in Korea, that's suspicious.

I paid my Submersible 220 USD directly from Mr Oh, so you should probably contact him directly (his address is oshyare33 at naver dot com).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

timer said:


> I've been reading here about the Marine Diver being a great $200.00 watch. I went to tisellwatch.com to checkout the watch and found the price was 275 Euros which is about $326.00. Has there been a recent price increase or am I just looking in the wrong place?


Yup, wrong place you went.

This is the correct place.
Welcome to joyful online shopping!
But their Sub series have not been updated. You have to write directly to [email protected] and ask to be on the Sub wait list. But expect the wait list to be as long as 3-9 months though.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone fit an aftermarket bracelet to the sub or marine diver case? I'd like to replace the bulky glidelock with something slimmer.


----------



## timer (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks. I contacted Mr. Oh directly and got on the waiting list. With the site I mentioned above (tisellwatch.com) also selling these watches, at a much higher price, I think our waiting times will be greatly extended. Anyone know if Mr. Oh owns tisell.com too?


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

timer said:


> Thanks. I contacted Mr. Oh directly and got on the waiting list. With the site I mentioned above (tisellwatch.com) also selling these watches, at a much higher price, I think our waiting times will be greatly extended. Anyone know if Mr. Oh owns tisell.com too?


I think not



> Domain:tisellwatch.com
> Registrar:CSL Computer Service Langenbach GmbH d/b/a joker.com
> Registration Date:2017-08-15
> Expiration Date:2018-08-15
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ha ha, they are probably just paying full retail and selling at a profit. I guess this helps only helps Tisell as a brand, if anything...?


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

In an germany watchforum, someone had issues with his Marine Diver and Mr. Oh told him to send the watch to the czech republic company for a repair. So maybe they really have something to do with Mr. Oh?:think:


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe this is where he gets them made?


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

In the czech republic they are awaiting a new delivery from Marine Diver's on Mid-December. (I asked)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Anyone fit an aftermarket bracelet to the sub or marine diver case? I'd like to replace the bulky glidelock with something slimmer.


I swapped the clasp for a folded one. Works great. I got it from Ken at Raffles. Bought the entire bracelet, widened the inner portion of the mounted links to the bracelet and bam, done. Took five minutes with a Dremel.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for responding. Yeah I remember your posts in the other submersible thread. You eventually mounted the tisell bracelet back on if I recall. What did you think of the rest of the raffles bracelet? Did the hollow end links fit the case? I tried a 5513 style sub bracelet from eBay and could not get the damn thing to fit. Seems like the case spring bar holes were positioned too high and close to the case.



Dec1968 said:


> I swapped the clasp for a folded one. Works great. I got it from Ken at Raffles. Bought the entire bracelet, widened the inner portion of the mounted links to the bracelet and bam, done. Took five minutes with a Dremel.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Thanks for responding. Yeah I remember your posts in the other submersible thread. You eventually mounted the tisell bracelet back on if I recall. What did you think of the rest of the raffles bracelet? Did the hollow end links fit the case? I tried a 5513 style sub bracelet from eBay and could not get the damn thing to fit. Seems like the case spring bar holes were positioned too high and close to the case.


I used a full bracelet but now it's the Tisell bracelet with the final links from the aftermarket modded as described. Works great. Did it to both the Vintage Sub and the Marine Diver.

Hollow end links proved to be too difficult. I had to mod the living hell out of them and they gave up the ghost not too long afterwards. LOL.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

www.tisellwatch.com seems to be the official European distributor and for people from Europe, the price is roughly the same as when buying the watch directly from vendor and paying VAT and duties. Additionally you'll get 2 years of warranty total and much faster shipping time. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

mysiak said:


> www.tisellwatch.com seems to be the official European distributor and for people from Europe, the price is roughly the same as when buying the watch directly from vendor and paying VAT and duties. Additionally you'll get 2 years of warranty total and much faster shipping time. Just my 2 cents..


Verified with mr oh?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

ronragus said:


> Verified with mr oh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I am good with info on the page "Official representative of the TISELL watch brand for the European countries. " Shop owners have been importing other Asian watches for few years already, so I don't have any problem to believe them


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

No thanks, they also charge extra for using PayPal is a violation of Paypal's recent T&C changes.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

What service interval would you advise for a Tisell and would you get it serviced locally or send it back to Mr Oh or maybe the Czech retailer?


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

It's just a miyota 9015, no need to send it back to him. They're almost cheap enough that you could never service it, run it into the ground, replace the movement when it starts losing too much time, and still spend less than getting it serviced. If you do feel so inclined, just get it done somewhere locally. Personally I wouldn't bother at all. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

278 euro to buy from their europe site??sorry but i will go with Phoibos submariner ...with box and papers 2 years warranty


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

just received an email for Mr Oh. They are back in stock and offered to the waiting list.

Decisions noW!


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Phoibos or Tisell?i read but news for bracelet tisell


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

kostantinos said:


> Phoibos or Tisell?i read but news for bracelet tisell


Tisell is cheaper and I would trust Tisell for warranty more than Phoibos, if I thought I would opt for international shipping delays rather than fix it myself. Tisell should also arrive very well-regulated. I don't have any problem with my Tisell bracelet, and I wouldn't expect Phoibos to be better.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

I read that clasp from Tisell its not very good..and some times you may lost your watch from your hand...its truth?






look this video to beginning...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My bracelet is fine. I think I saw one post where somebody's broke once. 

Tisell is $60 cheaper and will be regulated (mine is still running at something ridiculous like 0.5 sec/day). I belive the 200m WR is genuine on the Tisell.
Phoibos MIGHT (or might not) have a better bracelet and has untested WR.

I'd buy another Tisell before I bought a Phoibos, personally.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

The Phoibos is also only WR in "cold" water. I asked if it's ok to shower with the watch and the company told me, it is only safe with cold water... I don't need a 200 or 300m WR watch, which is only meant to use it in cold water.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I think that's standard to be fair, I think hot water can damage any watch due to expansion/pressure differences.

Here's a comparison featuring the Phoibos (8215, alu insert cheaper model) with a Tisell:






The Phoibos that is comparable to a Tisell (9015, ceramic) is more expensive than the Tisell, and only has C1 lume vs BWG9. But it's probably still OK, especially if the Tisell waiting list puts you off. Personally, I think there's a waiting list for a reason...


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

I ordered a Tisell on the european website, and the watch should arrive in a few days. 
I'm very excited to see, how well the Tisell is made


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Phoibos with coupon has 223$..and i think has better bracelet case back..also come with nice box and papers..has 300 metres and i think its test 100%...i read about clasp from tisell and not for all bracelet...look youtube video.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Subs back in stock today

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I replied to the ‘re stocked’ email from mr oh- sending him my PayPal address. How long till he invoices me I wonder? I’m paranoid they will be ‘all sold out’ by the time I hear back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

If you were on his waiting list I would not worry about losing out unless you waited a LONG time to respond. I waited 4 months and when they were restocked I had problems and made a mistake. He ignored me for a week and a half but I still got 1. 
Not sure where you are but remember when paying using paypal to pay in USD funds. I made the mistake if not carefully reading because I was at the time so tense to spend that kind of money on a watch that I paid in Canadian funds. Mr Oh took that as I was trying to get a discounted watch and his English is not too good and well my Korean is even worse LOL.



maccasvanquish said:


> I replied to the 're stocked' email from mr oh- sending him my PayPal address. How long till he invoices me I wonder? I'm paranoid they will be 'all sold out' by the time I hear back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

kostantinos said:


> Phoibos with coupon has 223$..and i think has better bracelet case back..also come with nice box and papers..has 300 metres and i think its test 100%...i read about clasp from tisell and not for all bracelet...look youtube video.


Phoibos looks ugly in comparison sorry....they really need to redesign the dial and their name...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

why?its problem dial and name of Phoibos?and Tisell what names is this?


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

how is the clasp Tisell bracelet dear friend?i read that the bracelet watch in clasp open very easy..its truth?thanks


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm in Canada. (Winnipeg) I received the email at 5:25am local time and responded at 8:25am...so 3 hours.

Also, yes, I remember hearing about your story. I will pay in USD. Cheers.



Ojibway Bob said:


> If you were on his waiting list I would not worry about losing out unless you waited a LONG time to respond. I waited 4 months and when they were restocked I had problems and made a mistake. He ignored me for a week and a half but I still got 1.
> Not sure where you are but remember when paying using paypal to pay in USD funds. I made the mistake if not carefully reading because I was at the time so tense to spend that kind of money on a watch that I paid in Canadian funds. Mr Oh took that as I was trying to get a discounted watch and his English is not too good and well my Korean is even worse LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I heard from him in the middle of the night so you should be good.



maccasvanquish said:


> I'm in Canada. (Winnipeg) I received the email at 5:25am local time and responded at 8:25am...so 3 hours.
> 
> Also, yes, I remember hearing about your story. I will pay in USD. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, I received the email also and waiting for the invoice. Do you choose the movement? MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5 Automatic Movement that is what I received in the email as the options.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> how is the clasp Tisell bracelet dear friend?i read that the bracelet watch in clasp open very easy..its truth?thanks


Clasp is fine. The clasp isn't the issue. When you size the bracelet, the links are a tiny bit wider than the inside of the clasp, so if you try to bury an entire link inside the Glidelock, it won't fit.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Ecesp004 said:


> Hey Guys, I received the email also and waiting for the invoice. Do you choose the movement? MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5 Automatic Movement that is what I received in the email as the options.


You dont choose the movement. 90s5 is for no date, and 9015 is for the date version. Sometimes he will put a 9015 into a no date depending on his stock availability.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

K3lv said:


> You dont choose the movement. 90s5 is for no date, and 9015 is for the date version. Sometimes he will put a 9015 into a no date depending on his stock availability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ordered 2 x subs - Blue date and Green/Black no Date. 

Eagerly awaiting. Would be my third after selling off my black date with no cyclops (which was stolen en route to the UK!)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> how is the clasp Tisell bracelet dear friend?i read that the bracelet watch in clasp open very easy..its truth?thanks


Probably just one off complain. I have 5 Tisell Subs. One black V1 end of 2015. One green V1 beginning of 2016. One black dial green bezel no date V2 around Q3 2016. Two vintage red Submersible July this year. All clasps opening and closing are fine. 

Edit : I do experienced clasp open easily for my Ticino Sea-Viper though ...

Anyway, Merry Christmas and Happy 2018 New Year!


----------



## B_Wong (May 22, 2017)

Just received my invoice, paid and sent him my shipping info. Hopefully my green no date will be here by the end of the year


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

he sent me 7 emails that watch cost 220$ but no invoice...i think Mr from Korea not speak or read good english...i told him send me invoice and all time answer me that watch cost 220$...

Maybe i will go for this Beaty..


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't understand how the glidelock works? Because it is only about 1 cm to change tighter, the other "holdings" inside the lock won't fit anymore (I think because the next links are a few mm wider than that of the glidelock) ...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

B_Wong said:


> Just received my invoice, paid and sent him my shipping info. Hopefully my green no date will be here by the end of the year


Same here...he sent me an invoice, i paid the piper....went with the classic black with date.....now the hard part.....waiting. Looking forward to getting shipping confirmation and tracking #.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

This is such an ironic statement!....you complaining about his English.....I had to translate your own post! Here you go;

he sent me 7 emails that (the) watch cost ($)220 but no invoice...i think Mr (Oh) from Korea (does) not speak or read good english...i told him (to) send me (an) invoice and all (the) time (he) answer(ed) me that (the) watch cost ($)220...

Maybe i will go for this Bea(u)ty



kostantinos said:


> he sent me 7 emails that watch cost 220$ but no invoice...i think Mr from Korea not speak or read good english...i told him send me invoice and all time answer me that watch cost 220$...
> 
> Maybe i will go for this Beaty..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-79.html#post34987538
Here is a photo for better understanding.
I can only adjust about two steps from the six available, because at the "tighter" one's, the clasp won't hold? So my bracelet is now to loose or to tight, because I have such a small wrist... I took out all links, but now it is a little bit to tight, and when I put one link back in, it is a bit too loose. Any idea's?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-79.html#post34987538
> Here is a photo for better understanding.
> I can only adjust about two steps from the six available, because at the "tighter" one's, the clasp won't hold? So my bracelet is now to loose or to tight, because I have such a small wrist... I took out all links, but now it is a little bit to tight, and when I put one link back in, it is a bit too loose. Any idea's?


Swap the clasp out for a folded clasp. I don't use the provider Glidelock due to the limited sizing from the larger link fitment.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I noticed ya selling 1 of your Tisells. What gives? too many lol? Have ya put it up on Watchrecon? Perhaps someone here would be willing to grab it off ya.



Dec1968 said:


> Swap the clasp out for a folded clasp. I don't use the provider Glidelock due to the limited sizing from the larger link fitment.
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It sold in mere minutes. Getting a no date variant. Wearing the Submersible has spoiled me with the symmetry on the dial. I LOVE the Marine Diver, and the date model is an excellent value and looks god, but I prefer the symmetry of a no date look.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> he sent me 7 emails that watch cost 220$ but no invoice...i think Mr from Korea not speak or read good english...i told him send me invoice and all time answer me that watch cost 220$...


Im _really_ getting tired of your shilling. Trashing Mr. Oh while doing it isn't going to win you any buyers.

EDIT: Maybe you're not shilling. I knew you'd posted multiple times about that Phoibos, but I looked at your previous threads and now I'm even more confused...


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Why dear friend?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> Why dear friend?


Did you reply to Mr Oh with the watch you wanted to purchase AND include your PayPal email address?

If you didn't complete that action in that order, he doesn't reply.

When you do that in that order, he sends you a PayPal request and then you go to PayPal and pay for the watch. Once you purchase the watch you get an invoice.

In that order.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I have been on the waiting list for a while and I also got the email from Mr. Oh few days ago. I got a hulk no date for myself and a blue no date for a friend. That would be my first Tisell and I can’t wait to see if it was a good decision to spend hours readind this entire thread. 

I’ll post pictures and my first impressions of the Hulk in few days I guess.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

PKC said:


> I have been on the waiting list for a while and I also got the email from Mr. Oh few days ago. I got a hulk no date for myself and a blue no date for a friend. That would be my first Tisell and I can't wait to see if it was a good decision to spend hours readind this entire thread.
> 
> I'll post pictures and my first impressions of the Hulk in few days I guess.


Congrats. You're going to love it. The Hulk is way better in person. Stunning.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Sorry but that's not the way he asks for you to complete the trransaction.

If you purchase today will be shipped in order from the Dec 26th.
1. If you agree, Please send me your PayPal account(PayPal Email).
2. Then, Will send you an invoice.(Price is US $220 fee shipping)
3. Please pay the amount of invoice on PayPal and send me your shipping information and select required: Model no 1~8
4. We will ship to you, and tracking number will be updated to your email.



Dec1968 said:


> Did you reply to Mr Oh with the watch you wanted to purchase AND include your PayPal email address?
> 
> If you didn't complete that action in that order, he doesn't reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Metallman said:


> Sorry but that's not the way he asks for you to complete the trransaction.
> 
> If you purchase today will be shipped in order from the Dec 26th.
> 1. If you agree, Please send me your PayPal account(PayPal Email).
> ...


I hear you. Just telling you how the three purchase I've made through Mr Oh have gone and in what order...

The invoice is from the PayPal request to order he sends to you. Then after you pay he sends you a completed invoice.

Semantics I guess.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for your help, since you've made three purchases from him already I'll take your word for it. Resent my response to Mr. Oh, hope he responds....



Dec1968 said:


> I hear you. Just telling you how the three purchase I've made through Mr Oh have gone and in what order...
> 
> The invoice is from the PayPal request to order he sends to you. Then after you pay he sends you a completed invoice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Metallman said:


> Thanks for your help, since you've made three purchases from him already I'll take your word for it. Resent my response to Mr. Oh, hope he responds....


I hope he does as well. In his email to me today confirming the order he mentioned how overwhelmed he was with responses. He's working hard to reply to everyone. Said shipping for me won't take place until Dec 26 and then in a day or two he will supply tracking details.

He is one of the most pleasant people to do business with.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Congrats. You're going to love it. The Hulk is way better in person. Stunning.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks for all the info you shared in this thread. Very helpful.

This process of getting on a list and don't have a specific date for the availability of a watch is very unusual. But I liked it in retrospect. You can't do an impulsive move and you have to ask yourself if you still want the watch when the email finally shows up. Cool experience.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Are the watches sent out from S. Korea?


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

i have sent many emails and nothing yet!maybe i will go for PHOIBOS


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

lvt said:


> Are the watches sent out from S. Korea?


Nope. From north korea. Thats why it comes with Kim's autograph on every caseback...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Shipping on Dec 26th? Not mine. He told me new year. I don't mind waiting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> i have sent many emails and nothing yet!maybe i will go for PHOIBOS


So you've said... multiple times...


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Half a year into owning the Hulk no-date, and I still love it. Can't vouch for this watch enough!


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have replied Mr Oh and sent him my choice and Paypal account, yet still not hearing anything from him again. Is that normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Passepied said:


> Half a year into owning the Hulk no-date, and I still love it. Can't vouch for this watch enough!


i wait 3 days email from him.....


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Guys, give Mr. Oh a break, he does everything mostly by himself. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I think people need a reminder sometimes


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Oh send the watch like gift? Has anyone problem with taxes in europe? Thanks


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just received the payment link, done payment, shipment will be made on 9 Jan 2018. 

Initially wanted a black dial green bezel with date, then changed my mind and ordered the no date version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> i wait 3 days email from him.....


Are you expecting him to drop everything he is doing, globally, and answer you? It takes at least three days to get a reply in most cases for a tiny operation.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> I think people need a reminder sometimes


Best video I've watched in years.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Got a reply this morning from Mr Oh about a shipping on January 2nd 2018 and I ordered within 15min of his “back in stock” reply to my original purchase request dating from August 26. 
His reply was on December 18th. 

After waiting almost 4 months for the watch to be back in stock, 2 more weeks won’t kill me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Its same quality with Tisell?


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

kostantinos said:


> Its same quality with Tisell?


How often do you ask about that Phoibos again?! You answered your question 10 times in other threads for yourself... So please stop with that and buy one!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> Its same quality with Tisell?


May I ask - if we answer this, will you commit, 100%, to never answering this request or any other similar to it again?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

He might be chinese guy that is making those watches playing dumb. It wouldn't be the first time someone was caught doing that.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> He might be chinese guy that is making those watches playing dumb. It wouldn't be the first time someone was caught doing that.


Lol. That's exactly what I thought!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> He might be chinese guy that is making those watches playing dumb. It wouldn't be the first time someone was caught doing that.


Been a member since 9/2014....that's an awful long con if true....

I think he's a troll.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Heard back from Mr Oh a few days ago and was also told it would ship on Jan 2nd 2018. Have been on the waiting list since July!

Anyone know roughly how long the shipping takes to get to the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Been a member since 9/2014....that's an awful long con if true....
> 
> I think he's a troll.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


might be just a hacked account that had a pass like 1234 or something like that


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


> might be just a hacked account that had a pass like 1234 or something like that


I doubt it, given the recent mandatory password change on WUS.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

hey guys,

So I have really small wrists and I had to remove all the links from the bracelet and I just screwed the clasp to the bracelet itself. 
It seems to be a little tight and the links don't move that much (the link with the screw on the picture).

I am afraid that the screw can breake? Even tho I have screwd it tight. You can see some pictures on the link bellow so you can seer what I am talking about.

I think I should be fine? I have 0 experience regarding this kind of thing 

Thanks!


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

I also removed all links, I hope this is no problem at all?


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

alvez said:


> hey guys,
> 
> So I have really small wrists and I had to remove all the links from the bracelet and I just screwed the clasp to the bracelet itself.
> It seems to be a little tight and the links don't move that much (the link with the screw on the picture).
> ...


More pictures of the tight area:


----------



## Watchmen92 (Mar 21, 2016)

I just orded my first automatic: Tisell sub with black dial, black bezel, and no date. However, I'm not super thrilled with the dial for two reasonse. First, the weird spacing in "660ft =200m" gives me pause. Second (and more importantly) I'd really prefer a white dial.

As such I'm trying to track down a white dial to replace the original with. Does anyone know the exact dimensions of the dial? About 100 pages back someone said it measured ~28mm in the case and estimated it was about 29mm when taken out of the case, but I couldn't find any real confirmation of that. Also if anyone knows of a Miyota 9015 dial source I'd be thrilled -- Tiger Concepts has quite a few dials for the movement, but they only stock the white dial with a date window. I could always get a dial for a Seiko 5 from Dagaz and use dial dots to adhere it, but I'd prefer not to.

Thanks guys!

P.S. I responded to Mr. Oh's emails almost immediately. The first one said shipping would begin December 26th, and the confirmation I received after sending payment and my build specs said that shipping would begin December 28th. It seems some people are being told early January at this point, so I'm not sure if shipping is rolling and I just got in first or if the shipping date was changed after I got confirmation.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys did have to pay import taxes in Europe for the watch or did he declare it as gift or cheap watch?


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

kostantinos said:


> Guys did have to pay import taxes in Europe for the watch or did he declare it as gift or cheap watch?


I have had 2 separate deliveries from him to the UK and both stopped in customs for import tax. I just factor this cost into purchasing price now.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

the cost from taxes? Mr oshyare from Korea write out of the box the real cost?or he sent it like GIFT?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> the cost from taxes? Mr oshyare from Korea write out of the box the real cost?or he sent it like GIFT?


I think it was declared as US100 for the value of the whole package Tisell send to me.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

It is now 24 Hours since I wear my Tisell (Day and Night) and the watch has lost ~ 7 seconds. Could that be better in a few days/weeks from itself or is my miyota 9015 not good enough regulated?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> It is now 24 Hours since I wear my Tisell (Day and Night) and the watch has lost ~ 7 seconds. Could that be better in a few days/weeks from itself or is my miyota 9015 not good enough regulated?


That's fine. Give it a week and report back.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

I made the list 
black with date coming my way. M. Ho wrote that it would be mailed around Dec. 28. 
Sould arrive to Montreal in a few weeks. can't wait to try it on. After reading a lot of your comments and reviews, it seems like an excellent deal. merry Xmass to y'all.


----------



## Wayneo (Dec 23, 2017)

Have only just joined this site and what a great place for information. I too am infatuated with the tisell having recently purchased two. The first being the green with Cyclops and date. The second which I had to wait to order and has not arrived yet will be black face, green bezel date, but no Cyclops. I could not wait to order the first one, so bought it directly online and this can be done through a site in Czechoslovakia, believe it or not, but you will pay and extra US $132 for the privilege of not being on the list and it will take about a month to arrive, well it did for me being in Australia. Still a great buy even with the extra cost. Oh and Merry Christmas everyone, Big Cheers !


----------



## Wayneo (Dec 23, 2017)

nodnod222 said:


> Just received the payment link, done payment, shipment will be made on 9 Jan 2018.
> 
> Initially wanted a black dial green bezel with date, then changed my mind and ordered the no date version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Almost went the same way, but decided to keep the date after Mr Oh confirmed I could have it without the Cyclops !


----------



## Wayneo (Dec 23, 2017)

The website is not fishy, I bought my green one from there but you will pay more. Easy, pay more now and wait a month or pay less and wait longer. Mind you the EU website had limited stock when I bought mine. All adds to the intrigue of buying the watch (not easily acquired) and not sure if this is a marketing ploy by Mr Oh or not, but it works, coupled with the fact that it is a brilliant product for the price. Good on Mr Oh I say


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wayneo said:


> Have only just joined this site and what a great place for information. I too am infatuated with the tisell having recently purchased two. The first being the green with Cyclops and date. The second which I had to wait to order and has not arrived yet will be black face, green bezel date, but no Cyclops. I could not wait to order the first one, so bought it directly online and this can be done through a site in Czechoslovakia, believe it or not, but you will pay and extra US $132 for the privilege of not being on the list and it will take about a month to arrive, well it did for me being in Australia. Still a great buy even with the extra cost. Oh and Merry Christmas everyone, Big Cheers !


Holy .....! 132 extra?!! this is some serious love story man!
But then again, it is a great deal to start with and it is Xmass time so from U to U with luv


----------



## Wayneo (Dec 23, 2017)

n1k0 said:


> This website seems a little fishy, as it's been registered by people from CZ... Maybe they made a deal so they're Tisell's representative in the EU? But they provide no links to the more official shops establlished in Korea, that's suspicious.
> 
> I paid my Submersible 220 USD directly from Mr Oh, so you should probably contact him directly (his address is oshyare33 at naver dot com).


The website is not fishy, I bought my green one from there but you will pay more. Easy, pay more now and wait a month or pay less and wait longer. Mind you the EU website had limited stock when I bought mine. All adds to the intrigue of buying the watch (not easily acquired) and not sure if this is a marketing ploy by Mr Oh or not, but it works, coupled with the fact that it is a brilliant product for the price. Good on Mr Oh I say


----------



## Wayneo (Dec 23, 2017)

Jeje3325 said:


> Holy .....! 132 extra?!! this is some serious love story man!
> But then again, it is a great deal to start with and it is Xmass time so from U to U with luv


Yeah I guess you are right, but then I have one coming from Mr OH as well so only $66 extra now per watch. I guess I will just keep buying them, as with that logic, they just get cheaper hahahaha !


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wayneo said:


> Yeah I guess you are right, but then I have one coming from Mr OH as well so only $66 extra now per watch. I guess I will just keep buying them, as with that logic, they just get cheaper hahahaha !


true that when you do the math your way...

I'm glad I made the list and it will be shipped around Dec 28. I never tried one on and never seen it in real life so 220 is plenty for me at the moment. I just hope the bracelet is comfy and the clasp works well enough.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

from site of europe Tisell cost 294 euro ...i think too mutch !


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Received my shipping notification today. That means in around two weeks it will arrive. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Received my shipping notification today. That means in around two weeks it will arrive.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Great. |>


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just received mine yesterday. Will update when it arrives.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kostantinos said:


> from site of europe Tisell cost 294 euro ...i think too mutch !


Yeah that about $300, you also can have other choices with that sum.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

You have to realize that Czech site have to pay import tax 21% and toll, thats around $46, just like you would have to pay if you would buy it yourself from Tisell. It is for European market afterall, so if you live in Europe you will not pay tax anymore, you will be overpaying just around $50 + shipping. Not sure what kind of deal they have with Mr.Oh on quantity rebate, maybe its just $10 off on a watch or $0, he is not a mass producer afterall and probably can't give rabates like Seiko or Casio.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Patrick333 said:


> Video


Wrong thread or are you just looking for stray clicks?


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

ryan92084 said:


> Wrong thread or are you just looking for stray clicks?


Sorry, misread the title. Tevise and Tisell are obviously not the same. My bet!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Not too far away....can't wait!









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My Vintage Sub turned up yesterday and have to say the whole ordering experience was fine, watch exceeded expectations...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks Great! More photos please....Did you order it with the jubilee bracelet?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Received mine today. Beautiful as usual  Undecided on whether to keep them or C&R.

Photos as below:


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

My watch still hasn't regulated from itself...
I set the correct time on Wednesday @ 10 p.m. 
Now it is Saturday @ 5 p.m. in Austria and my watch has lost 27 seconds in nearly three days (worn 24/7).


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Received mine today. Beautiful as usual  Undecided on whether to keep them or C&R.
> 
> Photos as below:
> 
> ...


Thanks, that makes me want a blue one quite badly


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> Thanks, that makes me want a blue one quite badly


Yeah the blue does look unique. Something different from the usual subs


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I keep coming back here and I do miss mine.
May need to order another one soon.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Swap the clasp out for a folded clasp. I don't use the provider Glidelock due to the limited sizing from the larger link fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is excellent idea, mind sharing the link where you bought that clasp? I am not a fan of glidelock either


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> This is excellent idea, mind sharing the link where you bought that clasp? I am not a fan of glidelock either


I got a full bracelet from Raffles and ditched the bracelet, minus the lead links going into the clasp on either end. Takes some surgery. Not much. I detailed it on the Vintage Sub forum. Hope that helps 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> My watch still hasn't regulated from itself...
> I set the correct time on Wednesday @ 10 p.m.
> Now it is Saturday @ 5 p.m. in Austria and my watch has lost 27 seconds in nearly three days (worn 24/7).


That's in spec, but I wouldn't like it. Get it regulated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> My watch still hasn't regulated from itself... I set the correct time on Wednesday @ 10 p.m.
> Now it is Saturday @ 5 p.m. in Austria and my watch has lost 27 seconds in nearly three days (worn 24/7).


I'd give it a bit longer. Mine settled in at +4.1s/d. But it has been very hot and extremely humid where I live this week, and I'm recording +5.8s/d. The adjustable clasp has been fantastic.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Received mine today. Beautiful as usual  Undecided on whether to keep them or C&R.
> 
> Photos as below:
> 
> View attachment 12766637


When I see photos like these...it just makes me want them all!.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe i wait a few weeks and see if something changes, then I report back. ;-)


----------



## naturez (Feb 17, 2016)

In the latest versions there is no problem with the bezel?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

haha.. thank you thank you.

I know right, but we only have one wrist. (technically we could wear on both though)



Techme said:


> When I see photos like these...it just makes me want them all!.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

feels fine with my two



naturez said:


> In the latest versions there is no problem with the bezel?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

naturez said:


> In the latest versions there is no problem with the bezel?


I have version two. The bezel function is fantastic and once in place, there is no movement.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

What happened to the phoibos guy? He was semi entertaining with the trolling

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Mine is on its way....I got the shipping notification with tracking number today. Now the hard part....waiting.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

So, I've had my Tisell Sub for 7 months or so, and I love it, but unfortunately this weekend the lume pip on the bezel went missing. No incriminating marks on the watch anywhere, and I don't remember hitting it on anything, so it could have just been bad luck. 

Recommendations on what to do to handle the random black spot on my bezel now?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ctentzeras said:


> So, I've had my Tisell Sub for 7 months or so, and I love it, but unfortunately this weekend the lume pip on the bezel went missing. No incriminating marks on the watch anywhere, and I don't remember hitting it on anything, so it could have just been bad luck.
> 
> Recommendations on what to do to handle the random black spot on my bezel now?


Send Mr Oh an email and ask for a new insert and the cost. He may just send you one free. Replace it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My black no-date black Marine Diver arrives today. Expect many pics.....especially on Instagram.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> My black no-date black Marine Diver arrives today. Expect many pics.....especially on Instagram.


Yes please do! It would be awesome if you could also make a short comprison with your Submersible. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Send Mr Oh an email and ask for a new insert and the cost. He may just send you one free. Replace it.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks for the idea. Somehow it hadn't occurred to me to reach out to Mr. Oh. He offered to send a pip if I covered shipping, or for a small cost, to send me an entirely new bezel. Think I'm just going to go the pip route. Any recommendations on the best way to apply it?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Yes please do! It would be awesome if you could also make a short comprison with your Submersible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. On my IG I do have some of the Marine Diver date and the Vintage Sub together. Will do the same with this pairing.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ctentzeras said:


> Thanks for the idea. Somehow it hadn't occurred to me to reach out to Mr. Oh. He offered to send a pip if I covered shipping, or for a small cost, to send me an entirely new bezel. Think I'm just going to go the pip route. Any recommendations on the best way to apply it?


If you use adhesive, be very cautoois in its application. Don't want to mess up the movement of the bezel action.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Loving my watch, excelent price/quality!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pics up on IG with the Marine Diver in case you guys want to see them. More to follow tomorrow. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ctentzeras said:


> Thanks for the idea. Somehow it hadn't occurred to me to reach out to Mr. Oh. He offered to send a pip if I covered shipping, or for a small cost, to send me an entirely new bezel. Think I'm just going to go the pip route. Any recommendations on the best way to apply it?


I'd use GS Hypo Cement, which I believe is intended for this kind of job. Despite the name it seems to dry to a softly sticky gum that any excess can be easily cleaned off and I can't imagine fouling anything. I use it for attaching bezel inserts (even a caseback display crystal once), have never been particularly careful in application and have neither had one fall out nor foul any bezel or somesuch. In fact I even just let it splurge out the sides then pick off the excess when dry/semi-dry.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

A quick comparison between the Marine Diver and the Vintage Sub (pic heavy content)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tise...age-submersible-depth-comparison-4606641.html


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I'd use GS Hypo Cement, which I believe is intended for this kind of job. Despite the name it seems to dry to a softly sticky gum that any excess can be easily cleaned off and I can't imagine fouling anything. I use it for attaching bezel inserts (even a caseback display crystal once), have never been particularly careful in application and have neither had one fall out nor foul any bezel or somesuch. In fact I even just let it splurge out the sides then pick off the excess when dry/semi-dry.


Thanks! This is exactly the type of recommendation I was looking for.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I too am becoming a member of the Tisell crowd. I picked up a new, still in plastic Green Bezel/Black face Sub today(from a member here). I have a Davosa Ternos and a Squale 20 Atmos to compare it to, when it arrives....If it is better than the Invicta 8926 and the Orient Mako USA II that I just bought my son for Xmas, then I should be a happy camper!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

You will not put the Squale, Invicta, or Orient back on your wrist.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> You will not put the Squale, Invicta, or Orient back on your wrist.


I hope that is the case, but the Invicta and the Orient were for my son! He finally has shown some interest in watches!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I know I try to find time to put on 1 of my Tisells. I have gone so far as wearing 4 different watches in a day just so I can look down on a Tisell. Work watch, Workout watch (usually 1 of my G-Shocks or Casio world time) then relax at home watch.

Lol this hobby causes a lot of odd ball things to happen.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I have done the same thing but usually only two to three watches per day; to rotate the collection on the wrist!


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Is tisellwatch.com the same guy?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

You can buy a watch there, but they are more expensive; if I remember correctly, about $110+/- more.... but they have them in stock and I don't think you have to wait.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> You will not put the Squale, Invicta, or Orient back on your wrist.


I get that he won't put the invicta and orient back on his wrist....but the Swiss powered Squale? Really? I can't imagine the Tisell really being on par or better than a $500 eta powered squale....care to elaborate?

(I hope I'm wrong as I have a Tisell on the way and need to decide if I'll be keeping the Tisell or the squale....and I kinda want it to be the Tisell! Lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> I get that he won't put the invicta and orient back on his wrist....but the Swiss powered Squale? Really? I can't imagine the Tisell really being on par or better than a $500 eta powered squale....care to elaborate?
> 
> (I hope I'm wrong as I have a Tisell on the way and need to decide if I'll be keeping the Tisell or the squale....and I kinda want it to be the Tisell! Lol)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Squale is a nice watch, but the ONLY positive it has over the Tisell is the movement. That's it. The clasp needs to be replaced on the Tisell (I always put a folded clasp on mine) but some people like the Glidelock. I don't care for it that much.

Now I'll be fair - the lume on the Marine Diver isn't as strong as it is on the Vintage Sub. The Squale lume is average at best. Pictures aren't how you tell lume quality. You can only do that in person. My Marine Diver lume looks way better in pictures than it does in person. The Vintage Sub looks better and much stronger in person than it does in pictures - and it looks great in pictures. Not too many good reports on Squale lume quality.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I have both the Squale 20 Atmos and the Squale 30 Atmos, as well as the Davosa Ternos and the Ternos Pro. They are very hard to beat for the quality and the price(that is my opinion and I know that many will disagree with me). As far at the lume goes, it is really not a deciding factor for me as I am not looking at the watch in the dark. I did not pay retail, or anywhere near retail, for any one of those(although they are about double what the Tisell costs). When the Tisell arrives it will have some very strong competition!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a squale 20 Atmos too, and it is my highest regarded watch so far. Lookig forward to compare between these two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Squale has a wonderful product in the 20 Atmos and I almost bought one maybe a dozen times or so, but there is still something off. The first thing I cannot stand in the 20 Atmos is the white frame around the date window, which to me looks off. Second, the clasp on the bracelet. Third, what the hell is with the offset logo and DUAL logos? That looks awful to me and it makes my OCD portion of my brain go into overdrive. They finally fixed the bezel teeth in the Mk II, which is good, and the silly second hand....but it still feels like they changed a few things for the sake of change, not for the sake of design.

It is very well made, there is no doubt of that, but to me it is not worth $460+ retail. You could cut that in almost half if you shipped it with a Miyota 9015. ETA is a fine movement, but to me that doesn't make or break the watch, Having owned all sorts of movements (including the ETA), I find that the ETA is more of a brand name push than worthy of a price increase. That's of course my opinion, not factual.

Now let's talk about that bezel pip.......LOLOLOLOL!!!!

Ohhh I forgot about the super long crown.....how far does that need to stick out again? YUCK!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I like the crown, makes it much easier to unscrew, wind and change the time/date. The crown on the Invicta and the Orient are much grittier and much harder to turn.... Yes, I agree about the double logo, the seconds hand doesn't bother me one bit. I do wish that the Squale 20 Atmos used a ceramic bezel instead of the aluminum; that is why I like the Davosa more. If the Tisell is 60%-75% of what the Squale and Davosa is, I think I will be happy! FYI, on the used market the Squale and Davosa can be found for under the $400 mark, and in near new condition! Retail prices on the Davosa and Squale are ridiculous, and over the past year, or so, Davosa raised their price almost $200 on the Davosa line.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not knocking the quality on Davosa or Squale, just offering my opinion about the things I dislike. Hopefully no offense was taken. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

You're good, we are all entitled to an opinion, that is what this website is all about! No offense taken. I guess that I am like a kid at Xmas, waiting for the Tisell to arrive; with all the hype, I just hope it lives up to it. I purchased a Glycine Combat Sub, after all the hype on this site, and I was not at all impressed with that watch, I simply could not see what the hype was about....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think you'll find it's an excellent watch for the money. I can't get past how $220 produces this level of watch. You probably won't like the clasp, but you'll see in my review and the Tisell Vintage Sub thread how I fixed that for me.

I just emailed Mr Oh about the possibility of buying just the Vintage Sub bezel and insert for my Marine Diver, as they appear to be slightly different. The Vintage Sub is thinner top to bottom and has more pronounced teeth on it, and that's my preference. It's the only true knock on the Marine Diver I would give it. The tall aspect of the metal bezel and less pronounced teeth cutouts. Vintage Sub then Marine Diver in pics. 























Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I wonder if he has any plans to make one with a white face and black bezel???


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, the Vintage Sub came about from requests....so I would suggest sending them a request.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am about to receive my first and second sub homage, either Invicta 8296ob or Tisell green bezel black dial will arrive first, so excited. 

I do have an OVM39, but I think that’s in a different category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I did and he simply said that he does not have one with a white face...



Dec1968 said:


> Well, the Vintage Sub came about from requests....so I would suggest sending them a request.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> I did and he simply said that he does not have one with a white face...


English isn't his first language. He's very efficient with his words lol. I'm sure with enough requests he will make one.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I am hoping that the Tisell is better than the 8926OB. I bought one of those for my son(the 8926OB with the Carbon Fiber looking dial), for Christmas; it's ok and is a good watch for the money.



nodnod222 said:


> I am about to receive my first and second sub homage, either Invicta 8296ob or Tisell green bezel black dial will arrive first, so excited.
> 
> I do have an OVM39, but I think that's in a different category.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I would think it wouldn't be difficult, as all he would have to do is source a white dial....which, if he has other colors, shouldn't be hard. I would imagine that there would be a market for one. But, there is word that Christopher Ward will make a 40mm Trident Pro, later this year, or early 2019; don't mean to change the thread direction.



Dec1968 said:


> English isn't his first language. He's very efficient with his words lol. I'm sure with enough requests he will make one.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> I am hoping that the Tisell is better than the 8926OB. I bought one of those for my son(the 8926OB with the Carbon Fiber looking dial), for Christmas; it's ok and is a good watch for the money.


The Tisell and the Invicta aren't even the same sentence. I have both. The Tisell is amazing. The Invicta shows it's price quickly. Good watch, but you'll quickly see why it's inexpensive. Reliable movement, though.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> The Tisell and the Invicta aren't even the same sentence. I have both. The Tisell is amazing. The Invicta shows it's price quickly. Good watch, but you'll quickly see why it's inexpensive. Reliable movement, though.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I have only known all these brands for a few months only, but I know them well enough from reading lots of posts in watch forums, so I have fairly good ideas what to expect from each of them. I want to see for myself how good valued the 8926OB is, and get some feeling of wearing a submarine so that I can decide whether I would want a Rolex sub in the future.

As for the Tisell, I have read too much good things about it, and the fact that they are so hard to get, yet so affordable, made me want to join the club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nodnod222 said:


> I have only known all these brands for a few months only, but I know them well enough from reading lots of posts in watch forums, so I have fairly good ideas what to expect from each of them. I want to see for myself how good valued the 8926OB is, and get some feeling of wearing a submarine so that I can decide whether I would want a Rolex sub in the future.
> 
> As for the Tisell, I have read too much good things about it, and the fact that they are so hard to get, yet so affordable, made me want to join the club.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking forward to seeing which direction you go.

As for me, I went the 'mod an Invicta' route for a long time. I modded four of them before I gave up. Still too many sacrifices and I was still left with the feeling of it being incomplete.

The Tisell I took a chance on. I knew they had strong resale if I hated it.

I never take my Vintage Sub off for more than one day. It's the best watch I've owned, and that includes my Rolex. I'm not kidding. I love it.

Best of luck to you  and hope to see you join the Tisell Club.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Speaking of mods, I like so many of the modded watches’ photos, how I wish I could start doing that one day. 

And dec1968, why did you give up modding watches? I didn’t quite get what you meant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nodnod222 said:


> Speaking of mods, I like so many of the modded watches' photos, how I wish I could start doing that one day.
> 
> And dec1968, why did you give up modding watches? I didn't quite get what you meant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I quit modding because for less money the Tisell brings to me what I was trying to create on my own, and looks better and more complete.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I understand, for me, I have a small wrist at 6.5". I would like a 40mm watch, sub style, preferably white dial/black bezel, solid end links and screw in pins, not push pins on the bracelet. I quite prefer the fold over clasp, with a divers extension; it's easier for me to get on and off my wrist. It's hard to find that combo, so I had to go up to 42mm(the Squale 30 Atmos, although it is a black dial, and up to 43mm Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600). Those are just a little too big for may tastes, I sold three of my CW's and still have one for sale. I may keep the Squale 30 Atmos, to go with my 20 Atmos! I am eagerly awaiting my Tisell to see if it lives up to all of the hype it has received!!!



Dec1968 said:


> I quit modding because for less money the Tisell brings to me what I was trying to create on my own, and looks better and more complete.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

There are a number of guys on the Tisell Marine Diver and Vintage Sub forums with 6.5" wrists and tons of pics. You'll wear it well with that size wrist. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

The Marine Diver watch head is great, but I'm finding the provided bracelet to be uncomfortable. Does anyone know of a good replacement glidelock style replacement bracelet that would fit? I know others have substituted a folded clasp, but I like the glidelock style. In addition, it's not just the clasp I find uncomfortable...it's the entire bracelet. I searched through the thread and didn't see any info on this, so I apologize if this has been answered already. Thanks in advance!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I think that someone had mentioned a company called strapcode. I hope this helps you out!


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## BamAlmighty (Jun 14, 2008)

Welp, that ruined my day. I received my marine diver fast, BUT when I went to set the time for the first time, the crown fell off! I sent Mr. Oh an email and he gave me two options... they will send a replacement stem crown and pay for the repair at a local repair shop or I send it back to them. At least for me there are no local repair options and sending it back to them is at least $32.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BamAlmighty said:


> Welp, that ruined my day. I received my marine diver fast, BUT when I went to set the time for the first time, the crown fell off! I sent Mr. Oh an email and he gave me two options... they will send a replacement stem crown and pay for the repair at a local repair shop or I send it back to them. At least for me there are no local repair options and sending it back to them is at least $32.
> 
> View attachment 12794667


Sorry about the crown issue. I feel for you. I really do.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

That is an easy fix. Take him up on his offer to send you a crown and stem. Then do the repair yourself. There are plenty of tutorials on the internet on how to replace a miyota crown and stem. All you need is a sticky ball or a rolled up ball of duct tape and a small pin. No need to send to a watchmaker.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

captaincaveman79 said:


> That is an easy fix. Take him up on his offer to send you a crown and stem. Then do the repair yourself. There are plenty of tutorials on the internet on how to replace a miyota crown and stem. All you need is a sticky ball or a rolled up ball of duct tape and a small pin. No need to send to a watchmaker.


What about testing for water resistance after the caseback has been opened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Mine arrived in Canada today! Now the hard part.....which one to keep....I can't keep them both...One will have to go....but which one...decisions decisions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> Mine arrived in Canada today! Now the hard part.....which one to keep....I can't keep them both...One will have to go....but which one...decisions decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell much of a difference in quality between the two?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have the Squale(20 and 30 Atmos) and am waiting for my Tisell to arrive.... how do the two compare???


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ronragus said:


> Can you tell much of a difference in quality between the two?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I would dump the Squale personally. Nice watch, but to me the Tisell represents a better value for the dollar.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

Just got my marine diver a few days ago. It’s a nice watch but I was honestly hoping for a lot more out of the glidelock. My wrist fluctuates in size greatly throughout the day and the glidelock was among the primary reasons I chose the tisell. It really only “glides” 3-4mm because the bracelet tapers in width. I have 4 links at the 6oclock position and 5 links at the 12 and with the glidelock all the way to the end (loosest) the watch is very snug. If I add a link to the 6oclock making it 5 on both sides and I move the glidelock as far inward as possible then it’s still far too loose on the wrist. 

At a loss for what to do. I really like the watch but I feel like my search continues.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I would assume you could, possibly, look for a better clasp with a glidelock mechanism, and have it changed out....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> Just got my marine diver a few days ago. It's a nice watch but I was honestly hoping for a lot more out of the glidelock. My wrist fluctuates in size greatly throughout the day and the glidelock was among the primary reasons I chose the tisell. It really only "glides" 3-4mm because the bracelet tapers in width. I have 4 links at the 6oclock position and 5 links at the 12 and with the glidelock all the way to the end (loosest) the watch is very snug. If I add a link to the 6oclock making it 5 on both sides and I move the glidelock as far inward as possible then it's still far too loose on the wrist.
> 
> At a loss for what to do. I really like the watch but I feel like my search continues.


$20 - folded clasp - I always do that to my Tisell's. Solves it. More comfortable.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

The folded clasp wouldn’t really solve my problem of wanting to adjust the bracelet to accommodate wrist swelling throughout the day. The glidelock clasp on it now is comfortable to wear so long as it’s cool outside (morning) but by afternoon it’s too tight.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

maccasvanquish said:


> What about testing for water resistance after the caseback has been opened?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you dive for a diving, it's not necessary (anyway your watch has never been tested for WR before). If you put everything back correctly the watch will be ok (take your time to do it, it's just like replacing the battery on a quartz watch).


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I received this yesterday:









I ordered the blue one for my friend. He was really impressed when I gave him this morning. It was funny to see him quickly remove and put a side his Datejust to try his new Tisell.









My hulk is extremely nice. It was mentionned many times in this thread but again, it is a lot of a watch for the price. I like how the dial color changes all the time, from light green to almost black under certain lighting. I even like the bracelet. Maybe my expectations were low because of the comments I saw here but this bracelet is perfectly acceptable. I removed 3 links and the fit is perfect for my 7" wrist. The clasp and glidelock were a bit stiff at first but it is already smoother after 24 hours of use.

This piece has his place in a collection and can sit proudly with my other divers that are all over the place in terms of prices and brands.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My earlier Tisell doesn't even HAVE a glidelock (none of my watches do) so even 3-4mm of adjustment would be great! The bracelet does happen to fit well regardless. On days that are humid or where I'll be doing a lot of physical stuff I generally wear a Zulu or two-piece for the adjustment.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Mine arrived in Canada today! Now the hard part.....which one to keep....I can't keep them both...One will have to go....but which one...decisions decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Squale 20 Atmos Classic is definitely a better quality watch than any of my Tisell Subs. Imo, Squale sits between Ginault and Steinhart in terms of quality. And my Armida A9 probably matches the Squale, if not better.

But somehow, my Squale is the first to be landed in the f29 sales corner now. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> My earlier Tisell doesn't even HAVE a glidelock (none of my watches do) so even 3-4mm of adjustment would be great! The bracelet does happen to fit well regardless. On days that are humid or where I'll be doing a lot of physical stuff I generally wear a Zulu or two-piece for the adjustment.


My 3 earlier Tisell Subs do have a 5 mm kind of extension, similar to Rolex Explorer Easylink.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

That is interesting...My Squale and Davosa are definitely two of my better watches, so the Tisell will have much to live up to.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> My Squale 20 Atmos Classic is definitely a better quality watch than any of my Tisell Subs. Imo, Squale sits between Ginault and Steinhart in terms of quality. And my Armida A9 probably matches the Squale, if not better.
> 
> But somehow, my Squale is the first to be landed in the f29 sales corner now. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, I hope that I didn't give the impression to anyone prior my last post in this thread that Tisell Sub is good enough to match most Sub homage (or copy, whatever).

Just to be clear, Tisell Subs are, especially the vintage red Submersible .....


BEST. VALUE. SUB. HOMAGE. :-!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Well- here's my conclusion. The Tisell is in fact incredible. You could easily pay same money as a Steinhart/squale. It's beautiful, way better in person than any pics.

Having said that- I will keep my squale and let the Tisell go. Here's why; the Tisell is a Sub C homage (modern case shape, ceramic bezel insert, larger white indices) where as the squale is more like a vintage Sub homage (more 'dainty' looking case, smaller greenish/yellowish indices).

For this reason, I am drawn to the squale. I'll put the Tisell up.



drttown said:


> I have the Squale(20 and 30 Atmos) and am waiting for my Tisell to arrive.... how do the two compare???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Well- here's my conclusion. The Tisell is in fact incredible. You could easily pay same money as a Steinhart/squale. It's beautiful, way better in person than any pics.
> 
> Having said that- I will keep my squale and let the Tisell go. Here's why; the Tisell is a Sub C homage (modern case shape, ceramic bezel insert, larger white indices) where as the squale is more like a vintage Sub homage (more 'dainty' looking case, smaller greenish/yellowish indices).
> 
> ...


I am happy that you have such strong positives for the Tisell. I can see that if you want the more vintage look that the Tisell Marine Diver doesn't hit that mark perfectly. That is precisely why I favor the Vintage Sub, even though it shares the larger case dimensions. In my eyes, I have the blend of the best of both in the Vintage Sub. The bezel is different on the Vintage Sub (smaller insert and larger teeth like the Squale) yet still has a ceramic insert, albeit brushed, making it modern and yet vintage all at once. I also love the lume plots on the Vintage Sub as compared to the Marine Diver.

Glad you are happy!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Well- here's my conclusion. The Tisell is in fact incredible. You could easily pay same money as a Steinhart/squale. It's beautiful, way better in person than any pics.
> 
> Having said that- I will keep my squale and let the Tisell go. Here's why; the Tisell is a Sub C homage (modern case shape, ceramic bezel insert, larger white indices) where as the squale is more like a vintage Sub homage (more 'dainty' looking case, smaller greenish/yellowish indices).
> 
> ...


Duplicate


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Yea- I really wanted the vintage, but need a date. Hopefully Mr Oh will do a dated vintage down the line.



Dec1968 said:


> I am happy that you have such strong positives for the Tisell. I can see that if you want the more vintage look that the Tisell Marine Diver doesn't hit that mark perfectly. That is precisely why I favor the Vintage Sub, even though it shares the larger case dimensions. In my eyes, I have the blend of the best of both in the Vintage Sub. The bezel is different on the Vintage Sub (smaller insert and larger teeth like the Squale) yet still has a ceramic insert, albeit brushed, making it modern and yet vintage all at once. I also love the lume plots on the Vintage Sub as compared to the Marine Diver.
> 
> Glad you are happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think he should definitely make a dated model as well in the Vintage lineup. I absolutely love that watch. He nailed every aspect on it and I still cannot believe that these sell for $220.....we are definitely in agreement. They compete with Steinhart and Squale to me in terms of quality for the dollar.


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

Does anyone know if Mr Oh sells half links for the marine diver bracelet? I’ve tried emailing him but I think the language barrier is preventing him from understanding.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I would dump the Squale personally. Nice watch, but to me the Tisell represents a better value for the dollar.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


+1 the squale is of good quality for sure; but in my opinion worst logo ever!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> +1 the squale is of good quality for sure; but in my opinion worst logo ever!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Who puts two different logos on a watch, and then makes one of them offset? Alcoholics?

The only way I could truly wear one is to change out the dial somehow.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> Does anyone know if Mr Oh sells half links for the marine diver bracelet? I've tried emailing him but I think the language barrier is preventing him from understanding.


I have found that sending a picture to help describe that always helps. I've had successful experiences with him that way.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AllChestNoLegs (Jan 11, 2018)

Glad to stumble upon this thread which opened my eyes to Tisell. Last night I e-mailed Mr. Oh to be on the wait list for the Feb batch. This'll be my first automatic. One day I'll save enough to pick up a DJ/Sub but this will certainly do for now and hopefully for years to come b-)


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

drttown said:


> I understand, for me, I have a small wrist at 6.5". I would like a 40mm watch, sub style, preferably white dial/black bezel, solid end links and screw in pins, not push pins on the bracelet. I quite prefer the fold over clasp, with a divers extension; it's easier for me to get on and off my wrist. It's hard to find that combo, so I had to go up to 42mm(the Squale 30 Atmos, although it is a black dial, and up to 43mm Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600). Those are just a little too big for may tastes, I sold three of my CW's and still have one for sale. I may keep the Squale 30 Atmos, to go with my 20 Atmos! I am eagerly awaiting my Tisell to see if it lives up to all of the hype it has received!!!


You should probably take a look at the NTH Santa Fe then if you want a good white dial, black bezel sub style watch at 40mm. They are a little more expensive than the Tisell but the quality is superb.

I also wanted a white dial/black bezel sub and originally went the Invicta route. I just need to start modding it to meet my needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm on the waiting list for a sub in February. Anyone have any experience of missing out? Slightly concerned I might not get one given the high level of interest here! 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I still cannot decide which version to go with. I like the dial on the vintage, but I would prefer to have a date and I am not sure about the raised crystal. I have thought about the Hulk as it always catches my eye, but I am just not sure I would wear it. 

I did email Mr Oh to see if he was considering a Milsub version with sword hands but he said no. I guess I could get the vintage and do a hand swap. 

The idea of a white dial version is also rather appealing as it helps to dress up the watch. 

Decisions, decisions!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> I still cannot decide which version to go with. I like the dial on the vintage, but I would prefer to have a date and I am not sure about the raised crystal. I have thought about the Hulk as it always catches my eye, but I am just not sure I would wear it.
> 
> I did email Mr Oh to see if he was considering a Milsub version with sword hands but he said no. I guess I could get the vintage and do a hand swap.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've already made up your mind mate - Marine Diver. But if the comments on this thread are anything to go by, you'll end up with both.

You could also try and get a used Christopher Ward C60 white dial and black bezel.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> You should probably take a look at the NTH Santa Fe then if you want a good white dial, black bezel sub style watch at 40mm. They are a little more expensive than the Tisell but the quality is superb.
> 
> I also wanted a white dial/black bezel sub and originally went the Invicta route. I just need to start modding it to meet my needs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If NTH is the same person/company that I am thinking about, they are a member here and as a matter of principle, I would not buy anything from them. I wouldn't even take a watch, for free, from them. I will not get into why, here, in this thread. But, I appreciate the option and info.​


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah there is a reputation there 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Got my two Tisell (#3 and #5) last week.
They came only a few days after Mr Oh shipped them. Faster than a package from the East Coast (I live in Washington State).
So far I really like them.
Awesome quality for the price.







My main grip is with the bracelet.
The glidelock concept is great but the execution of the Tisell ones is flawed.
I tried to explain in the picture below: the link is slightly wider than the clasp which makes it impossible to make the bracelet tighter to a certain point.
It is so tight that I scraped a link.
Ideally, I would have added another link and inserted more in the clasp so I can have some room to expand it if my wrist swells but instead I had to remove it and have the glidelock extended...
Long story short, less wiggle room.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ Yes, both of my Tisell with GlideLock style clasp have the same issue as yours. I believe most Tisell owners with the same clasp have the same issue too.

But I managed to force the links half way in to occupy more of the unusable area you indicated. I'll take a few pics on Monday.


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

I also have the glidelock issue. I’ve since added a link and just forced the link further into the glidelock even if it doesn’t click all the way in. No problems so far.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I think some people were taking about grinding down the sides of the links, then re-polishing them, so that they would fit into the glidelock....


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> yeah there is a reputation there
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Yes, and if I am following you correctly, it is not a good one(in my opinion). It's nice to know that I am not the only one that thinks so....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

His reputation is well-deserved, and you are correct, not a good reputation. _Arrogant_ is one word that comes to mind.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, that would be one of the first words that would come to mind(among many more that are a lot worse than that)... I thoroughly enjoyed your post!



Dec1968 said:


> His reputation is well-deserved, and you are correct, not a good reputation. _Arrogant_ is one word that comes to mind.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> Yes, that would be one of the first words that would come to mind(among many more that are a lot worse than that)... I thoroughly enjoyed your post!


I see it this way - best advice I would give to a small business owner is to never pee in the pool that you swim in. When you do, folks get out and don't return and will always have that first thought of 'there was pee in here last time.....'.

I'm just saying......

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

I first did that too. It took quite some force to squeeze the link inside the clasp in the "unusable area".
Then I simulated a time when I would need to expend the bracelet.
I realized that it was almost stuck into the clasp. It took a lot of force to dislodge the link from inside the clasp (and quite some time too) which is the opposite of the convenience of the glidelock.
Adding insult to injury, I also found out that both sides of the link that was squeezed in were horribly scratched...



SimpleWatchMan said:


> ^^ Yes, both of my Tisell with GlideLock style clasp have the same issue as yours. I believe most Tisell owners with the same clasp have the same issue too.
> 
> But I managed to force the links half way in to occupy more of the unusable area you indicated. I'll take a few pics on Monday.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I will say this - I have had a number of conversations with Mr Oh about the links inside the Glidelock and he is well aware of the issue. He has said that he is committed to making adjustments in the future, but chances are he is buying these and not designing these (clasps/links) so until he finds a new source, it may remain an issue. The placement of the lug holes on the lugs makes it much more difficult to replace the bracelet with another brand/model......so I know he will correct it, it's just 'when' that we don't know yet.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> I still cannot decide which version to go with. I like the dial on the vintage, but I would prefer to have a date and I am not sure about the raised crystal. I have thought about the Hulk as it always catches my eye, but I am just not sure I would wear it.
> 
> I did email Mr Oh to see if he was considering a Milsub version with sword hands but he said no. I guess I could get the vintage and do a hand swap.
> 
> ...


I emailed him when the 1st Marine Diver came out. If he will make a no date one, he said no. But look at where we are now :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

In regard to the bracelet link not fitting in the glidelock clasp, I had the same issue. I undid all the adjustable links on the bracelet and, through trial and error, found one that had a better tolerance. Eventually found one that sits nicely with no scraping and not too stiff.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kimloris said:


> I first did that too. It took quite some force to squeeze the link inside the clasp in the "unusable area".
> Then I simulated a time when I would need to expend the bracelet.
> I realized that it was almost stuck into the clasp. It took a lot of force to dislodge the link from inside the clasp (and quite some time too) which is the opposite of the convenience of the glidelock.
> Adding insult to injury, I also found out that both sides of the link that was squeezed in were horribly scratched...





Techme said:


> In regard to the bracelet link not fitting in the glidelock clasp, I had the same issue. I undid all the adjustable links on the bracelet and, through trial and error, found one that had a better tolerance. Eventually found one that sits nicely with no scraping and not too stiff.


I think Techme's solution is quite good. We all should try it it out to see if it works. :-!


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

Isn’t each link slightly smaller than the next? What do you mean by taking all the links off and seeing which one fits the best in the glidelock? If anything it would just be the two smallest links at the end of the bracelet that you could choose from..


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

That is exactly what I was thinking...



Athlaka said:


> Isn't each link slightly smaller than the next? What do you mean by taking all the links off and seeing which one fits the best in the glidelock? If anything it would just be the two smallest links at the end of the bracelet that you could choose from..


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> Isn't each link slightly smaller than the next? What do you mean by taking all the links off and seeing which one fits the best in the glidelock? If anything it would just be the two smallest links at the end of the bracelet that you could choose from..


The links don't have as tight of a tolerance for width at $220...one of them may squeeze in. Great idea to try.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

If you have a caliper you could measure each one to find the narrowest and then place those at the ends....instead of taking each one off. Just a thought.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Techme said:


> Sounds like you've already made up your mind mate - Marine Diver. But if the comments on this thread are anything to go by, you'll end up with both.
> 
> You could also try and get a used Christopher Ward C60 white dial and black bezel.


 You can't go wrong with a white dialed CW pro Trident, I have both a CW and a Tissel. The white CW is an absolute cracker, my absolute favourite! Go for both, I did!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dupe.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> Isn't each link slightly smaller than the next? What do you mean by taking all the links off and seeing which one fits the best in the glidelock? If anything it would just be the two smallest links at the end of the bracelet that you could choose from..





drttown said:


> If you have a caliper you could measure each one to find the narrowest and then place those at the ends....instead of taking each one off. Just a thought.


I took my bracelet apart to clean it before adjustment, that's why I tried each link separately. Of course it tapers, but the first two or three links on the ends are the same size, otherwise a slender wristed gentleman removing several links wouldn't use the glidelock funtion at all.

A watch at this price doesn't have the same precision as a Rolex glidelock, and you can read from comments in the thread that the bracelet is the weakness (better than the watch head |>). For me, the difference between a fitting link and a rubbing link was about one to five tenths of a mm, so I don't know if a calliper would have made a difference. Just going by feeling worked for me but of course... YMMV.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> You can't go wrong with a white dialed CW pro Trident, I have both a CW and a Tissel. The white CW is an absolute cracker, my absolute favourite! Go for both, I did!
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


I'm fortunate enough to have Tisell and a white faced CW too. Borealis Estoril next, then a Vintage Sub.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> Isn't each link slightly smaller than the next? What do you mean by taking all the links off and seeing which one fits the best in the glidelock? If anything it would just be the two smallest links at the end of the bracelet that you could choose from..


All removable links are usually of the same width. Depending on manufacturing tolerance, don't be surprise there will be a few hundred microns variations between them. Of course, you would need a digital vernier caliper of 10 micron resolution to help you differentiate them.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

I measured the extra links of both my Tisell and the eight extra links (four for each watch) are exactly 16.1mm wide so Techme's solution will not work for me.

As a warning, I am posting the photo of my "experiment" squeezed link (the one on the left, obviously)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Initally I was frustrated too with an over-size link. I traded it out from one an excess on the other side. That extra one's sitting in the spares box.






I was unable to have the set up I have now since there was a whole link missing from inside the clasp. It definitely feels firmer with the extra link in there and there's less rattle. With the Summer temp at 34 degrees celsius today in my part of Australia, the GL is coming in handy.

A quick swipe with a dremel should fix things if it can't be resolved.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I also have several CW Tridents, but they are 43mm watches, which are just a tad too big on my 6.5" wrist...the tisell should sit better at 40mm.



Techme said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have Tisell and a white faced CW too. Borealis Estoril next, then a Vintage Sub.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

drttown said:


> I also have several CW Tridents, but they are 43mm watches, which are just a tad too big on my 6.5" wrist...the tisell should sit better at 40mm.


My Tisell fit is outstanding and is more comfortable on the wrist. However, my C60 is on a nato so it sits higher off the wrist. I'm not one for polished centre links like on the CW, but I may polish them off as I'd like to use the bracelet since the Tisell GL has been excellent for me.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dupe


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Techme said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have Tisell and a white faced CW too. Borealis Estoril next, then a Vintage Sub.


Ahh, I have 2 Borealis Cascais (blue and black dial no dates) which I really like. Will probably cave in and go a Vintage once I'm back in Oz in March.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## watchingyouwatchwatches (Dec 19, 2017)

Collected my new Marine Diver yesterday, excited to wear it today. It's my first Sub style automatic.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Kermit on grey phenomenato


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

kimloris said:


> My main grip is with the bracelet.
> The glidelock concept is great but the execution of the Tisell ones is flawed.
> I tried to explain in the picture below: the link is slightly wider than the clasp which makes it impossible to make the bracelet tighter to a certain point.


Strange, mine doesn't have that issue. I can use the entire length of the mechanism. I bought mine in october 2016.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tovarisch said:


> Strange, mine doesn't have that issue. I can use the entire length of the mechanism. I bought mine in october 2016.
> 
> View attachment 12803763


Awesome!!!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

I got mine in January 2017 and the glidelock works fine from end to end on mine, too. The new one my wife just got a week ago unfortunately has the tapered link problem so it's all but useless for fine adjustments


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Tovarisch said:


> Strange, mine doesn't have that issue. I can use the entire length of the mechanism. I bought mine in october 2016.
> 
> View attachment 12803763


Different batch that got better quality control would be my guess. 
Stuff from China can now have amazing quality (bought a Chinese Benro carbon fiber tripod for photography that is just awesome and with a price that is a 1/5 of a European Gitzo model). 
The one thing that is still not good for Chinese products is quality control. They are getting there though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vp123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Just received the Tisell and immediately started checking out the clasp . Well, it's good, no problems with links getting stuck. My wrist is 6.5", so I removed 3 links and pushed that sliding piece all the way down the clasp; everything aligned just fine.

This is actually my second diver; the first one is Squale 20 Atmos 1545 Maxi MKII which I bought couple months ago. Now to me it was quite interesting to compare the two, and here are the first impressions:

- Squale fit and finish is slightly better, but that's what you can obviously expect from a twice more expensive product.
- Tisell bezel is much more glossy and has a different profile, I would say it's a bit more 'flat'. It's a matter of personal taste and preference, but I like it better even though edges are less smooth and polished than those on Squale. 
- Dial on Squale is darker.
- Bracelet on Squale is way better, no questions about it. On the other hand Squale bracelet doesn't have that glidelock feature, and for some folks it might be important. Another thing is that Squale bracelet doesn't pull hairs from your wrist. Tisell doesn't either most of the day, but sometime still pinches. Well, my hands are really hairy, for 99% of you guys it wouldn't be an issue I guess . 
- Anti-reflection coating on Squale glass shows some kind of tiny bluish hue when you look at the dial at a certain angle. I don't know how to explain it since English is not my first language, but you probably know what I mean . On Tisell I didn't notice such effect.

Overall both watches are excellent. Good stuff. I bought Squale just because I wanted a diver watch by a particular day in November. At that time Mr. Oh estimated shipping in December, and to me it was not the case. But I still ordered the Tisell thinking of selling it later on or something like that. Now I'm positively sure I'll keep both even though I'm not a watch guy by any means.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very helpful as I wait on my green one, and I purchased the black one from one of the members here in this thread!!! The bezel on the Tisell is ceramic and the bezel on the Squale is aluminum, hence the shinier effect on the Tisell!


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Received mine yesterday. It arrived the same time as the Invicta, so I had to choose between them and guess who has won?









I do wish that the bracelet could be better. There're various minor issues with it, the screws, a small dent on the clasp, the glide lock issue etc. Since I could finally size it for my wrist and have about the length of a half link inside the glide lock for adjustment, I have decided to live with all those imperfections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Georgous, but since I am so anal, please align your bezel!


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

drttown said:


> Georgous, but since I am so anal, please align your bezel!


Lol thought that would irritate someone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I was just having some fun with you on that post no harm intended!!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

vp123 said:


> Now I'm positively sure I'll keep both even though I'm not a watch guy by any means.


Mate, I think you're in denial! If you own a Squale and a very small and obscure micro watch brand by the name of Tisell, plus you are commenting on WUS - you are watch guy! You've been sucked in, don't try to fight it.


----------



## vp123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Techme said:


> Mate, I think you're in denial! If you own a Squale and a very small and obscure micro watch brand by the name of Tisell, plus you are commenting on WUS - you are watch guy! You've been sucked in, don't try to fight it.


Hahahaha! *cough, cough*


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My new Tisell next to my Squale...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

So, how does it feel compared to the Squale? Are they fairly comparable?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

PKC said:


> View attachment 12806137


What happened with the link sides on the Tisell if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

They look damaged on the picture but they are not. It's just a reflection of I don't know what in the room.



n1k0 said:


> What happened with the link sides on the Tisell if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Double-post


----------



## vp123 (Dec 28, 2017)

drttown said:


> So, how does it feel compared to the Squale? Are they fairly comparable?


Yes, they are comparable, but I would say Tisell looks and feels like a $300 watch, and Squale is something like a hundred bucks better. Those are just feelings, nothing more. On the other hand in terms of actual prices 1 Squale = 2 Tisell's + 60 bottles of beer, and you can't beat that . Go with either choice, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

View attachment 12816363

Hey guys, my first post here!

Well, this is exactly what I had expected after waiting a solid 6.5 months for Mr.Oh to send me the long awaited email.
I don't think I have ever waited for something for so long and wanting something so bad.
Payment was made before Christmas and shipping started on boxing day, 3 weeks later it arrived and it was everything I had expected and more but even pictures just don't do it enough justice!

*Pros*
-Watch is running a workhorse Miyota 9015 movement (mine is +3.3sec)
-Beautiful cerachrome 'like' bezel with that gorgeous sheen under the right light (makes it look a million bucks more than it is)
-Clean dial and texts
-Sapphire crystal
-Cyclops magnification works great
-Handwinding and hacking
-Lume is a nice bright blue colour although I will say it is still behind my SKX007 in terms of brightness and longevity
-Finishing on case is very good
-Can't flaw the price this is watch that exceeds its value.

*Cons*
-The glidelock clasp on this bracelet is an issue as I cannot adjust it more than 5mm (emailed Mr.Oh and he did respond saying sorry it can't go back further since the links are 16.2mm whereas the inner part of the glidelock cage is only 15.7mm)
-Unidirectional bezel although has no 'freeplay' which is great, it does however have a cheap 'tinny' hollow feel to it, unlike a solid satisfying click of an SKX but it really isn't a problem to me as I'm just nitpicking here!
-Green coloured lume pip on the bezel (wished it could have been congruent with the same BGW-9 as on the applied indices)

Other than those very minimal cons, this watch is truly truly outstanding for what you're pay! Having walked past a few jewellery shops and comparing this watch to some divers on display I could easily say just by looks itself that i could stand its own ground (mum reckons it looks way better than the Tag Heuers  ) 
I think the whole experience of being on this tisell thread and reading all 260+ pages of opinions from you awesome guys really made the journey of purchasing my very own Marine dive that much more special because now I can understand the same joy of never wanting to take it off my wrist.

Although I cannot afford a real Rolex Submariner just yet, this cheap thrill does put into perspective of just how you don't always need all-out luxury to fufill the same emotions of owning a desired watch!

Thanks for reading and hopefully this short review can also contribute back for those people thinking about getting one in the future.
(just buy it..seriously)


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

Image attached in the first line of the post! not sure how to get it to automatically show without clicking sorry


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jonolam1993 said:


> View attachment 12816363
> 
> Hey guys, my first post here!
> 
> ...


Nice short review. Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

...anxiously awaiting both of mine, one from Singapore and one from Canada, both sent without tracking numbers! I have no idea where they are, but waiting anxiously, none the less! I hope that I am as equally impressed as jonolam1993.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody done a comparison of the Tisell and Squale?


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hahaha thanks sorry I'm still new to the forum and can't seem to get images of my watch up but I'm sure there are plenty of pics on the forum already.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

When is the next batch of marine divers supposed to be? I need to rebuy it after stupidly selling mine last year. Had the black no date version. This time i am going blue then eventually green  I realized its time to stop collecting black divers. After doing so much research, there is no better way to add some color to your diver collection then to go with Tisell. Simple, clean, great proportions, plus now i know that i can ditch the glidelock thanks to @Dec1968


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

When I emailed last month, he stated that the next batch would be ready at the beginning of February. So email him now, if you want in on the next available batch!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

drttown said:


> When I emailed last month, he stated that the next batch would be ready at the beginning of February. So email him now, if you want in on the next available batch!


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have two incoming that I will flip if I dont like them!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

@dec1968 (not sure if that works to tag people on here) did you do a write up on replacing the glidelock? What did you replace yours with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> @dec1968 (not sure if that works to tag people on here) did you do a write up on replacing the glidelock? What did you replace yours with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy one of these and swap, unscrew links that connect glidelock to the bracelet. I am pretty sure bracelet tapers to 16mm so this would fit great.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/310720669134


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The only thing I had to do was slightly tweak the inside of the link on the replacement with a Dremel. Took five minutes. I detailed it in the Tisell Vintage Sub forum. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I may want to flip my Marine Diver no date black for another Vintage Sub. Going to do some casework on the second Vintage Sub (once I get it I'll create a thread and detail the progress). 

Anyone interested in that trade, PM me. Mine is 100% and always on the watch winded. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Looking forward to seeing which direction you go.
> 
> As for me, I went the 'mod an Invicta' route for a long time. I modded four of them before I gave up. Still too many sacrifices and I was still left with the feeling of it being incomplete.
> 
> ...


Got any pics with that rolex vs tisell? That would be epic

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

watch0b0y said:


> Got any pics with that rolex vs tisell? That would be epic
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


It is no longer in my stable

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Movement: Squale = Tisell
Hands: Tisell > Squale
Dial: Tisell > Squale
Lume: Tisell > Squale
Insert: Tisell > Squale
Bezel shape: Tisell > Squale
Bezel feel: Squale > Tisell
Case: Squale > Tisell
Crown: Squale >> Tisell
Caseback: Squale > Tisell
Bracelet: Squale > Tisel
Clasp: Tisell > Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Movement: Squale = Tisell
> Hands: Tisell > Squale
> Dial: Tisell > Squale
> Lume: Tisell > Squale
> ...


Lol bro, that's an effective way of doing a quick review. |>


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

vp123 said:


> Yes, they are comparable, but I would say Tisell looks and feels like a $300 watch, and Squale is something like a hundred bucks better. Those are just feelings, nothing more. On the other hand in terms of actual prices 1 Squale = 2 Tisell's + 60 bottles of beer, and you can't beat that . Go with either choice, you won't be disappointed.


Is one "heftier" than the other? Thanks for these awesome side by side pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vp123 (Dec 28, 2017)

briandb said:


> Is one "heftier" than the other?


Not much of a difference.



> Thanks for these awesome side by side pictures.


I didn't post pictures, it was somebody else .


----------



## vp123 (Dec 28, 2017)

dup


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol bro, that's an effective way of doing a quick review. |>


Agreed.

Who needs a 10 minutes video mixed with YouTube ads


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Buy one of these and swap, unscrew links that connect glidelock to the bracelet. I am pretty sure bracelet tapers to 16mm so this would fit great.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/310720669134


Thank you sir! I'll go to take a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Wong (May 22, 2017)

jonolam1993 said:


> View attachment 12816363
> 
> Hey guys, my first post here!
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who is irked by the green lume pip. I thought maybe I had just got an old stock bezel with a newer watch, but apparently they are all green and not BGW9


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I may want to flip my Marine Diver no date black for another Vintage Sub. Going to do some casework on the second Vintage Sub (once I get it I'll create a thread and detail the progress).
> 
> Anyone interested in that trade, PM me. Mine is 100% and always on the watch winded.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Are you going to reshape the crown guards to be more pointed?!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Are you going to reshape the crown guards to be more pointed?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I'm thinking yes...

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm thinking yes...
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Good luck... I will be looking out for more details and updates from you in the future.
Take Care brother

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

My Green Bezel/Black Dial arrived yesterday. I would have to say that for what the watch costs, it is a fairly decent deal. The bezel on the Tisell is wider than the Squale, which makes the dial on the Tisell look smaller. The bezel on the Tisell is ceramic, which I like; the Squale has an aluminum one. The weight of each watch is about the same. The band feels a little less expensive on the Tisell, but is easily adjustable with the screw in links. The clasp on the Tisell is long and thick, I like the Squale/Davosa clasp much better; I also like a diver's extension which the Tisell lacks. The crown and stem feel much "grittier" on the Tisell, than the Squale and Davosa. I already have this one listed in the for sale section as I think that I prefer a watch with a date window with the cyclops. But, overall, a very nice watch for the money. If anyone is interested in this one, please PM me.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

it must be from the first editions. I bought it in January 2016. and here it is. I always used it in the water without fear, never a problem.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I may not be understanding the glidelock system... my question is: do you have to lock it down in place so that it doesn't move once you unclasp your watch and take it off, or do you have to re-adjust it every time you take the watch off and put it back on?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a 'set it and forget it' type of action. Think of the Glidelock like you would removing links. Once you find the perfect setting, you don't adjust it unless you need to resize the bracelet. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Then I must be doing something wrong as I cant get it to “lock” into place so as I take off the watch it moves again....I’m fairly mechanically inclined I should be able to figure this out.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you pulling up on the 12 o'clock end of the links at all when you remove the watch from your wrist? 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, as I really dont see another way of getting it off...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well that's an odd way to pull a watch off your wrist....if you undo the clasp, don't pull on the opposite end of the clasp. Spin the watch around your wrist until the clasp opens the most where your wrist flexes. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I suppose that I am not pulling on that side of the band, per se....I just think that maybe I didnt have it locked into place, correctly.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

jonolam1993 said:


> View attachment 12816363
> 
> 
> *Pros*
> ...


Fantastic review! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> Well I suppose that I am not pulling on that side of the band, per se....I just think that maybe I didnt have it locked into place, correctly.


It used to be that the older Glidelock clasps that came with these would not seat properly. Those were fixed late 2016/early 2017 and no one has reported that since.

That said you may simply have a funky clasp?

Do you wear yours tight? And what size wrist compared to your hand (meaning, is your hand large as compared to your wrist size) because if so, then it makes sense why you'd have to release the sizing to remove it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I am beginning to think that it may be user error! I guess that I am too smart for my own good(yeah right)!!!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

drttown said:


> I am beginning to think that it may be user error! I guess that I am too smart for my own good(yeah right)!!!


Yeah you dont touch the 12 oclock side of the clasp, you open the clasp on the 6 oclock side unless you somehow flipped the clasp. It should be two steps, remove safety lock or whatever is called then undo the clasp, both on same side. Maybe add pictures.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I understand all that but my question is, does the glidelock side actually "lock" into place(meaning do you have to push it down with some force to have it lock or stick into place, like a divers extension) or does it just slide back and forth freely, when that side of the band is slightly raised? I really don't know how to explain it any better....I hope that elaborates a little more on my question/dilemma.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It locks into place.....cleanly and loudly....you will not have any doubt.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, that would be where part of the problem is. It is not locking into place, maybe I am not pressing hard enough.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

You may not be lining it up properly too. I find that if I am not dead on it won't click into place. That's 1st World Glidelock problems right there!! 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Finally figured it out, had to put some pressure on it to lock it into place. Good lord I feel stupid at this point! Thanks for everyone’s help!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

No problem. Glad you got it figured out. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Fantastic review! Thank you for sharing


No problems!


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah the hooks on the glidelock have to fit perfectly onto the notches, if you don't press hard enough it just doesn't budge as I've found with mine.
Really wished I could use the full length of the glidelock rather than just a few millimeters.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Light sandpaper on one link and it will fit inside. Took me maybe 5 minutes to do it.

Do it.
















Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

On a 6.5” wrist I had to take out all of the extra links and push the glidelock in about two or three notches. It seems to fit best that way, for me!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Are there any smaller clasps that will work on this watch? I know that dec1968 posted about another clasp but it looked like it was the same size...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The folded clasp is considerably thinner.










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks and I decided to keep the green one, also!


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

I had my green bezel one on yesterday and was meeting a friend for a little chat. From far away I saw that there’s also a green bezel on his wrist and when he got close it was covered by his sleeve already. I did not ask him about the watch, kinda afraid that it’d be a Rolex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Considering the complaints I've read about the clasp, has anybody found a replacement clasp for the bracelet that's acceptable?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> Considering the complaints I've read about the clasp, has anybody found a replacement clasp for the bracelet that's acceptable?


This is exactly what I would, also, like to know. If the clasp were the same as the one on the Squale or Davosa, or even the CW Trident Pro, this would be just about perfect!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

drttown said:


> This is exactly what I would, also, like to know. If the clasp were the same as the one on the Squale or Davosa, or even the CW Trident Pro, this would be just about perfect!
> 
> View attachment 12836281


I am with you, I am trying to find one, those are my favorite, well the Steinhart is, its the same but without divers extension. How are these called, does anyone know? All we need is the 16mm one, i am sure we can find it somewhere


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Considering the complaints I've read about the clasp, has anybody found a replacement clasp for the bracelet that's acceptable?


I have no complaints.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I do, only in regards to how thick and long it is; I would prefer it to be a little more svelte and thinner! I would like for the clasp to be functional and, at the same time, not know that it is there.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The Tisell Glidelock (and we have to remember this) is coming on a $220 watch, so for all the cost savings the clasp is one area where I am sure they cut some cost.

To me, in comparing it to a Rolex Glidelock, the 6 o'clock position needs some work on a vertical plane. The links do not sit flush against the wrist because the mounting point on the clasp is tall, versus flush on a Rolex clasp. The 12 o'clock position is fine, save for the width of the lugs (and it depends on the watch, too as we see in the picture above).

Could the clasp be more svelte? Absolutely. Will that drive the cost up? Also, absolutely.

I am searching for a decent clasp to replace it, as Glidelock functionality is awesome, but comfort to me is more important and that is why I went with a folded clasp. Thin, light, comfortable.

Will report back if I find anything that works.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree in respect to the fact that this is only a $220 watch. I really don't mean to sound as if I am complaining about the clasp, but rather, wanted to try to see if there was anything else that it could be replaced with as I really do prefer a flip over, safety lock clasp with a divers extension. My wrist is very small and, most of the time, I realy do need the divers extension to get it to, comfortably, slide over my hand. Thanks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I completely agree with you......it is not made for smaller wrists. Due to the unique lug hole placement you cannot buy a different SEL bracelet, either. I have already gone down that road LOL.....


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I completely agree with you......it is not made for smaller wrists. Due to the unique lug hole placement you cannot buy a different SEL bracelet, either. I have already gone down that road LOL.....


Good to know as I had thought about trying to swap on the bracelet from my Squale or Davosa to see if they would fit.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

hanif.rayney said:


> I have no complaints





drttown said:


> I do, only in regards to how thick and long it is; I would prefer it to be a little more svelte and thinner!


TWSS! (I'm sorry, I couldn't help it. Yes, I have the mind of a 14 year old!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I know how it sounds after re-reading it, but I assure you that it was only meant to describe the watch clasp!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

So, the band just broke on my Tisell; at least one link just broke apart. I "clapped" at my two dogs who were playing roughly, and the watch exploded off of my wrist and hit the carpeted floor. The link closest to the clasp, smaller than the other links, broke apart. None of the extra links will work as they will not fit that location. Any help would be appreciated, but I think I will have to email Mr. Oh to see if he can send me the correct link.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you wearing it all the way out? As in, that last link was set to the furthest setting on the Glidelock?

Sucks that happened. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it was two or three clicks inside the glidelock.... I suppose I need to contact tisell and see if they will send me another link. But, I don't know what to call it, or which link it is!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr Oh has always been good about warranty or replacements with me. If he asks to send it back say the cost is too high to do so (and remember English is not his first language so if he sounds rude, it's not on purpose) but ask him to send a replacement part. He will. He's very helpful. Send multiple pics and a detailed description of what happened. 

Best of luck. 

Is it part of the Glidelock itself and not the bracelet? Meaning, it's not one of the normal links, but a component of the clasp. If so, ask for a new clasp. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I sent him an email explaining what happened along with the picture that I posted here. It is the link that connects to the part of the glidelock that slides back and forth, that you put pressure on to lock into place. The locking link is still there, it is just the link that connects to that(if I explained that well enough).


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

In other words I now have two male ends, one on the bracelet and one on the clasp side. The extra links have one male side and one female side. I need the link that would have two female sides to it....


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

drttown said:


> So, the band just broke on my Tisell; at least one link just broke apart. I "clapped" at my two dogs who were playing roughly, and the watch exploded off of my wrist and hit the carpeted floor.


Sounds like you stuffed up a magic trick. :-d


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Once again, I kind of feel a little dumb...I figured it out, the pieces are there, I just had to put the pin back through and then the screw back through the other side. I think it just came apart, but it didn't take much effort to make that happen. All I did was clap my hands together, a little forcefully, to stop my dogs from rough housing with each other and, boom, the watch was suddenly off my wrist and on the carpet.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

On the waitlist for the Vintage Sub, can't wait! Love looking through all the pics and seeing what I have to look forward to.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> Once again, I kind of feel a little dumb...I figured it out, the pieces are there, I just had to put the pin back through and then the screw back through the other side. I think it just came apart, but it didn't take much effort to make that happen. All I did was clap my hands together, a little forcefully, to stop my dogs from rough housing with each other and, boom, the watch was suddenly off my wrist and on the carpet.


It sounds to me like you had that little half link exposed at the end of the Glidelock.....would that be right?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

A quick search for 16mm oyster clasp turned up a clasp on .........s (hmm i suppose i can't put that here....) that looks like it would work. Also I found what appeared to be our exact bracelet there as well. Anyways what do you think?








Now I have not measured mine to compare yet but it looks like it would match up..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's an older design - if it's priced right it's worth trying out. Let us know how it goes. Good find. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

drttown said:


> Good to know as I had thought about trying to swap on the bracelet from my Squale or Davosa to see if they would fit.


Do it!!
And do report back.

If I understand correctly, the Tisell's spring bars are closer to the case than the original and also other Submariner homages, hence their bracelets won't fit.
However, Squale has that same problem.
They might just has the same placement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Some pictures, 'cause I know we all love pictures.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The Squale and Davosa bracelets only taper to 18mm...that's a firm no from me for that reason alone. It makes the bracelet look too chunky and throws off the proportions. 

Just my two cents. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## mvgard (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm searching for a tisell diver, if you want to let let go of yours, please shoot me a message!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have both and the taper to 18mm doesn't really bother me....and I have very small wrists. Now, a 20-22mm band, at the clasp, is too big for me!



Dec1968 said:


> The Squale and Davosa bracelets only taper to 18mm...that's a firm no from me for that reason alone. It makes the bracelet look too chunky and throws off the proportions.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi guys, are there any side-by-side videos or picture comparisons with Tisell sub and the Rolex submariner? Just how identical are they? Case design, dial, inner bezel Etc. etc.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My hulk in action...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Hi guys, are there any side-by-side videos or picture comparisons with Tisell sub and the Rolex submariner? Just how identical are they? Case design, dial, inner bezel Etc. etc.


Pictures are all over the forum.
I think it's better if you do a google search.

Some pictures I found (all credit goes to original WUS poster):




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

I was also looking at these exact clasps on .........s 2 weeks ago and wondering if anyone has done it to their tisells??? 



Porterjrm said:


> A quick search for 16mm oyster clasp turned up a clasp on .........s (hmm i suppose i can't put that here....) that looks like it would work. Also I found what appeared to be our exact bracelet there as well. Anyways what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

https://www..........s.com/item/Pre...Rubber-Leather-WatchBand-For/32803438743.html



jonolam1993 said:


> I was also looking at these exact clasps on .........s 2 weeks ago and wondering if anyone has done it to their tisells???


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

jonolam1993 said:


> https://www..........s.com/item/Pre...Rubber-Leather-WatchBand-For/32803438743.html


Was this a different clasp or a link to the same one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks dude, mutch appreciated. A quick google didn't reveal much, but could have been a bit more thorough.



hanif.rayney said:


> Pictures are all over the forum.
> I think it's better if you do a google search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I see that you can purchase replacement bezel inserts for the Tisell Sub. So if I were to buy a black bezel sub, I could purchase the green insert, and just swap so I'll have myself a kermit. 

Anyone know if swapping bezel inserts is as easy as e.g. the Seiko SKX007 (for info, here you can pry off the whole bezel with a sharp knife etc., which makes it easy peasy to change inserts).


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Trying to follow the convo regarding the clasp. Just got my Tisell today, thanks to a certain Tisell fan here on the forum. Can someone give me quick synopsis on the clasp issue? Watch fits great on my wrist, hope it continues to. 

Thanks!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the club! I've no idea what the clasp issue is either but I've just ordered a glidelock replacement from Ali for about half the price of the one pictured (it's the other kind, the glidelock teeth are on the inside of the clasp, it doesn't have the bit that folds up).

I have a Parnis with a decent bracelet and rubbish clasp. If I like the glidelock enough I'll put it on my Tisell and move the Tisell clasp to the Parnis, if not then the glidelock can just go on the Parnis. Like you, my non-glidelock Tisell bracelet fits perfectly so I guess there is no issue!


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

Link to the same one sorry haha



Porterjrm said:


> Was this a different clasp or a link to the same one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I think the only "problem" lies in the fact that on some watches, the clasp is too small, compared to the width of the links and some people can't push the links into the glidelock side of the clasp; they won't fit. My problem was that the link that connects to the glidelock broke, and split apart; none of the other, extra links, would fit there....


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

So I've bought the Tisell Sub with date and cyclops. I definitely think it's gonna be a keeper, but I'm having a hard time deciding which of my many divers I'm gonna flip to make room for the new. Was sure I was gonna sell my Blumo, but then I took it on the wrist, just to check accuracy, and now it won't come off...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I say, just keep all of them!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm really clueless to all the subtle differences between the Rolex subs of the past and present, especially in regards to the case and bracelet.

Some people talk about 5-digit subs, 6-digit subs, and maxi case etc.

The Tisell marine Diver, which specific Rolex model is it emulating? Or is the case not even copied, but just a generic divers case that is unlike any Rolex model?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> I'm really clueless to all the subtle differences between the Rolex subs of the past and present, especially in regards to the case and bracelet.
> 
> Some people talk about 5-digit subs, 6-digit subs, and maxi case etc.
> 
> The Tisell marine Diver, which specific Rolex model is it emulating? Or is the case not even copied, but just a generic divers case that is unlike any Rolex model?


Actually, imo, Tisell Sub cases are like between 14060 and 114060, as I handled and measured the dimensions of both before.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, imo, Tisell Sub cases are like between 14060 and 114060, as I handled and measured the dimensions of both before.


Thanks, so in between somehow, so not really a straight copy of a certain Rolex case?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Thanks, so in between somehow, so not really a straight copy of a certain Rolex case?


Yup, based on my understanding, definitely not a straight copy of the Rolex cases I know.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I would think "homage" would be the descriptive term. I can't compare it to a Rolex, as I have never measured or handled one. But, I would say that it looks bigger, to the naked eye, than my Squale 20 Atmos and my Davosa Ternos....it may have something to do with the flatter lugs and the bezel.



bjoernbertelsen said:


> Thanks, so in between somehow, so not really a straight copy of a certain Rolex case?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> I would think "homage" would be the descriptive term. I can't compare it to a Rolex, as I have never measured or handled one. But, I would say that it looks bigger, to the naked eye, than my Squale 20 Atmos and my Davosa Ternos....it may have something to do with the flatter lugs and the bezel.


Maybe for the case, but as a watch as a whole, I'm struggling with the term homage. It's more like a legal copy than a homage in my honest opinion. I don't mean that negatively.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I completely understand, but when you start using words like ".opy" and ".eplica" the thread runs the risk of being locked as you can not discuss and make comparisons with that verbage on this site. I was trying to be a little more low key with my last post.



bjoernbertelsen said:


> Maybe for the case, but as a watch as a whole, I'm struggling with the term homage. It's more like a legal copy than a homage in my honest opinion. I don't mean that negatively.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> I completely understand, but when you start using words like ".opy" and ".eplica" the thread runs the risk of being locked as you can not discuss and make comparisons with that verbage on this site. I was trying to be a little more low key with my last post.


Ah ok I see  I don't want to be the guy who gets this thread closed


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

This page need a pic ...









Wearing this best value Sub homage this week. ;-)


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

it looks good.. some itch is coming


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice picture SWM. This one is definitely on my short list.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> This page need a pic ...
> 
> View attachment 12868651
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

PKC said:


> Nice picture SWM. This one is definitely on my short list.


Thanks.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Thanks, so in between somehow, so not really a straight copy of a certain Rolex case?


Yes the cg's are bigger than 5 digit, but not as big as 6 digit. I think the lugs as well. And the case profile isn't quite a copy of either, just similar to both.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Ah ok I see  I don't want to be the guy who gets this thread closed


No harm, it's all good!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

There are enough differences on the Tisell Marine Diver and Vintage Submersible watches to keep them being considered a duplication of a very popular watch. Had them side by side.....not identical by any means. There is NO RISK of these being any form of 'duplicate'.


----------



## AllChestNoLegs (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone else on the Feb waitlist get an e-mail from Mr. Oh yet? Anxiously waiting! Also is it possible to request to purchase a different color bezel and switch them when you feel like? For instance I originally want a kermit but would like to wear it black on black sometimes.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have not heard anything from him and I was on the early Feb waiting list! I am still waiting for my replacement clasp and bracelet from him. How long does his shipping take to arrive; I can't track it!!!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> There are enough differences on the Tisell Marine Diver and Vintage Submersible watches to keep them being considered a duplication of a very popular watch. Had them side by side.....not identical by any means. There is NO RISK of these being any form of 'duplicate'.


Oh well, maybe not a 100% duplicate (is this a better term that won't be caught in the admin filters??), but on the visual appearance we are talking 90-95% then?

I'm really interested in seeing a thorough side by side between the Marine Diver and the Submariner, too see where the subtle differences is. Why? Because I'd actually like to know just how much a Marine Diver can help me decide whether a Sub is a future watch for me or not.

But anyway, it is very subjective if someone considers this a duplicate or not. In the Rolex forums I'm pretty sure they are not in doubt which watch it's trying hard to look like.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I can appreciate what you are trying to say but I would rather not see this thread go in the direction of: "well it certainly looks like a Rolex..." Where the first Dive/Sub style watch originated can be debated and does not solely lie in the house of Rolex. With that being said I am not bashing them in any way.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Oh well, maybe not a 100% duplicate (is this a better term that won't be caught in the admin filters??), but on the visual appearance we are talking 90-95% then?
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing a thorough side by side between the Marine Diver and the Submariner, too see where the subtle differences is. Why? Because I'd actually like to know just how much a Marine Diver can help me decide whether a Sub is a future watch for me or not.
> 
> But anyway, it is very subjective if someone considers this a duplicate or not. In the Rolex forums I'm pretty sure they are not in doubt which watch it's trying hard to look like.


It would be best to Google that versus find that in this thread. This thread doesn't do that.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Oh well, maybe not a 100% duplicate (is this a better term that won't be caught in the admin filters??), but on the visual appearance we are talking 90-95% then?
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing a thorough side by side between the Marine Diver and the Submariner, too see where the subtle differences is. Why? Because I'd actually like to know just how much a Marine Diver can help me decide whether a Sub is a future watch for me or not.


The two look very similar from a distance but less so up close and feel very different when handled. The Tisell can be helpful in figuring out whether the Sub is right for you in a limited sense - only as a size and general design mock up. The Sub is a luxury watch and it shows in the finish, feel, operation (and yes, the price too) while a Tisell is a affordable homage which is evident as soon as you look at it up close or handle it. It's still an absolutely fantastic value for the money and a great watch for when you need a watch that is reliable, looks good and one you won't mind beating up.

From 5 feet away the diffirences are subtle but on the wrist there is no pretending that these are in the same league.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> I can appreciate what you are trying to say but I would rather not see this thread go in the direction of: "well it certainly looks like a Rolex..." Where the first Dive/Sub style watch originated can be debated and does not solely lie in the house of Rolex. With that being said I am not bashing them in any way.





Dec1968 said:


> It would be best to Google that versus find that in this thread. This thread doesn't do that.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


It seems to me that, despite the titel of this thread, you both are trying to control what is to be discussed in this thread. 

I'm not bashing the Tisell or anything, or Rolex homages in general, I've just ordered a Tisell marine Diver myself.

But... to make excuses about the Tisell design by saying Rolex isn't the father of the dive style watches.. I mean, come on. I've seen that argument over and over in many discussions about brands such as Steinhart etc. Let's not go there. Why not just come to terms with the fact that the Tisell amongst many others are a blatant rip off of very certain Rolex models, and just love the watch anyway?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Why not just come to terms with the fact that the Tisell amongst many others are a blatant rip off of very certain Rolex models?


Because that's how useful and popular threads get shut down.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new order. You'll love it. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

To each his/her own, but you are completely missing the point of this thread; I am not trying to be combative in any way. Please don't turn this into a comparison with the Rolex. It's simply amazing that a watch cant be made, and purchased, just to enjoy it on an aesthetic level and not compare it to something that costs 50 times as much. Please enjoy your Tisell when it arrives and wear it in good health!



bjoernbertelsen said:


> It seems to me that, despite the titel of this thread, you both are trying to control what is to be discussed in this thread.
> 
> I'm not bashing the Tisell or anything, or Rolex homages in general, I've just ordered a Tisell marine Diver myself.
> 
> But... to make excuses about the Tisell design by saying Rolex isn't the father of the dive style watches.. I mean, come on. I've seen that argument over and over in many discussions about brands such as Steinhart etc. Let's not go there. Why not just come to terms with the fact that the Tisell amongst many others are a blatant rip off of very certain Rolex models, and just love the watch anyway?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> To each his/her own, but you are completely missing the point of this thread; I am not trying to be combative in any way. Please don't turn this into a comparison with the Rolex. It's simply amazing that a watch cant be made, and purchased, just to enjoy it on an aesthetic level and not compare it to something that costs 50 times as much. Please enjoy your Tisell when it arrives and wear it in good health!


What is the point of the thread then? I am asking some very simple questions about the Tisell Marine Diver, which is welcomed by the thread starter. I'm not turning this 2800 posts long thread into something that it isn't. My questions a completely On Topic. If in doubt then reread the first post.

It's really not my problem if you don't want to compare the Marine Diver to the Submariner, whether you find it irrelevant or just don't want to be reminded of the similarities. The comparison is highly relevant for me, as explained, because I'm curious to know just how similar this watch is in "wrist presence" compared to the Sub.

If you are scared of admins closing this thread because of my questions, then don't be. Admins don't do that, it's not violating any forum rules. Copying the Rolex Sub design is perfectly legal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Post away. I am not going to argue, bicker or play semantics with you in regards to this thread. Like I stated I was not trying to be combative in any fashion and none of us were trying to tell you what, and what not, to post. Dec1968 has, or had a Rolex Sub; maybe he can chime in and answer your question. Once again, I hope that you find the answer you are looking for and wear, and enjoy, your Tisell when it arrives!



bjoernbertelsen said:


> What is the point of the thread then? I am asking some very simple questions about the Tisell Marine Diver, which is welcomed by the thread starter. I'm not turning this 2800 posts long thread into something that it isn't. My questions a completely On Topic. If in doubt then reread the first post.
> 
> It's really not my problem if you don't want to compare the Marine Diver to the Submariner, whether you find it irrelevant or just don't want to be reminded of the similarities. The comparison is highly relevant for me, as explained, because I'm curious to know just how similar this watch is in "wrist presence" compared to the Sub.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd chime in if he calms down. He's combative. We aren't. We did nothing wrong other than to make sure one of our favorite threads (and useful one at that) doesn't get shut down. He seems to not care nor does he want to understand that. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Oh well, maybe not a 100% duplicate (is this a better term that won't be caught in the admin filters??), but on the visual appearance we are talking 90-95% then?
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing a thorough side by side between the Marine Diver and the Submariner, too see where the subtle differences is. Why? Because I'd actually like to know just how much a Marine Diver can help me decide whether a Sub is a future watch for me or not.
> 
> But anyway, it is very subjective if someone considers this a duplicate or not. In the Rolex forums I'm pretty sure they are not in doubt which watch it's trying hard to look like.


Tisell Marine Diver vs Tisell Vintage Submersible - an in-depth comparison

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tise...age-submersible-depth-comparison-4606641.html

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> Post away. I am not going to argue, bicker or play semantics with you in regards to this thread. Like I stated I was not trying to be combative in any fashion and none of us were trying to tell you what, and what not, to post. Dec1968 has, or had a Rolex Sub; maybe he can chime in and answer your question. Once again, I hope that you find the answer you are looking for and wear, and enjoy, your Tisell when it arrives!





Dec1968 said:


> I'd chime in if he calms down. He's combative. We aren't. We did nothing wrong other than to make sure one of our favorite threads (and useful one at that) doesn't get shut down. He seems to not care nor does he want to understand that.


Ok guys, I've calmed down now. Had a good nights sleep, that helped 

I can see that you are just trying to look out for your favorite thread here - I completely understand and also respect that. I simply just think you worry about something you don't have to, and therefore you try to police a thread you don't need to.

Peace out!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Ok guys, I've calmed down now. Had a good nights sleep, that helped
> 
> I can see that you are just trying to look out for your favorite thread here - I completely understand and also respect that. I simply just think you worry about something you don't have to, and therefore you try to police a thread you don't need to.
> 
> Peace out!


Thanks. I've seen threads shut down for this exact reason so that's why I gently spoke up. No worries.

I posted a link to another thread that should help you compare the watches. While I don't have 1:1 pics, the details are there to a degree. Hope that helps.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow, I actually just finished reading all 281 pages of this thread. As much useful information has been shared in this thread, I'm still left with a few questions. 

- should I get a black/black no date or a green/black date
- why isn't there a thread dedicated to clasp replacement for this watch
- should I buy a Tisell or spring for a Squale
- what is the actual size of the bent spring bars needed for this watch

Of course I'm not really asking for answers to these questions (ok, maybe I am lol), but pointing out the highlights of repeating questions that are largely unanswered. I'm on the waiting list with Mr. Oh for a Marine Diver so, of course, I'm biding my time by overthinking what I'll choose.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Wow, I actually just finished reading all 281 pages of this thread. As much useful information has been shared in this thread, I'm still left with a few questions.
> 
> - should I get a black/black no date or a green/black date
> - why isn't there a thread dedicated to clasp replacement for this watch
> ...


Get both Tisell. A new Squale cost more than 2X of Tisell. I think there is a post about clasp replacement on the Tisell Submersible thread. The lug width is 20 mm.

Hope the above info helps.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

A old post of mine...

TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known - Page 144

Took me a while trying to locate it.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> Wow, I actually just finished reading all 281 pages of this thread. As much useful information has been shared in this thread, I'm still left with a few questions.
> 
> - should I get a black/black no date or a green/black date
> - why isn't there a thread dedicated to clasp replacement for this watch
> ...


If you PM me your email, I will send you the link to a replacement clasp(Dec1968 also replaced his clasp with one he found on Ebay); I can't post it here. The Green/black with a date would be very nice looking(I prefer a date and cyclops on my watches). Someone asked me what the date was, the other day, and that day I had my Tisell which does not have the date window! The Squale is a better watch(but better is subjective only in the eye of the person that recommends it). However, the Squale or Davosa, cost twice as much so the price needs to be considered. For the price of the Tisell, it is hard to beat.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Ok guys, I've calmed down now. Had a good nights sleep, that helped
> 
> I can see that you are just trying to look out for your favorite thread here - I completely understand and also respect that. I simply just think you worry about something you don't have to, and therefore you try to police a thread you don't need to.
> 
> Peace out!


It's all cool. Sometimes our emotions get the best of us; that's why we are humans and not machines.

I would think that the physical dimensions of the sub would be, just about, the same as the Tisell. The Tisell is a superb watch, at it's price point. For me, the movement/crown and stem and the bracelet are the weak links. But if you want an inexpensive watch that you can throw on and not worry about banging it or scratching it, and one that looks good doing whatever you will be doing with it, this certainly fits the bill. I think that even at a slightly higher price point, this watch is hard to beat for a divers/sub style watch!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I ordered a ****e load of bent 20mm bars but they are a sliver to small. I would suggest 21mm bent, Or slowly bend them yourself. That is what I ended up doing afterwards.



pw01 said:


> Wow, I actually just finished reading all 281 pages of this thread. As much useful information has been shared in this thread, I'm still left with a few questions.
> 
> - should I get a black/black no date or a green/black date
> - why isn't there a thread dedicated to clasp replacement for this watch
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> - why isn't there a thread dedicated to clasp replacement for this watch


In the Vintage Sub thread I show what I did with my Tisell's - any decent clasp will do. PM me after you read it if you have more questions. It took me around 5-10 minutes to accomplish the task.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> In the Vintage Sub thread I show what I did with my Tisell's - any decent clasp will do. PM me after you read it if you have more questions. It took me around 5-10 minutes to accomplish the task.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Is there a clasp that doesn't require any modification?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Is there a clasp that doesn't require any modification?


Yes and no.

If you buy a standard folded clasp that does not use the additional links like a traditional folded clasp, then you can pin the last link into the front part of the clasp. I have done it. It's ok looking but not great.









Folded clasps usually have a unique link at the front of the clasp like this:









The center portion of the Tisell link is just a smidge wider than a regular 16mm link center portion, so you have to either sand or use a dremel tool to just barely widen that aftermarket opening for the Tisell link to fit.

If you do it like the first image it drops right in, no problems with fit. It uses a press fit collar pin like folded clasps use. But it looks tacky to me. Unfinished.

In addition to that, the other end of the clasp will fit differently as well. As you see in the image, you can simply end with the link, but movement MAY cause it to come out of socket, in a manner of speaking.









Folded clasps are best when you use the end link built for them when you size them - see the difference here? You'll need to do the same thing to this link as you would do to the other link above to fit with the Tisell bracelet. It's very little work and you don't have to be a whiz with tools to accomplish this. If you can sand in a straight line, you're pretty much good to go.









Hope that helps.

It's my personal belief that the Vintage Sub should deliver with a folded clasp to further separate it from the Marine Diver. Just thought I'd add that to this conversation.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Arrived! Gosh that was fast. And wow what a great watch, really don't have any real complaints so far. It's really a looker IRL.

If I should nitpick, I would say that the bezel clicks sounds cheap, and the 9015 rotor noise is loud (as always - I've had a couple of watches with that movement already, so no surprises there).

Excited to see how good it's regulated.

For the record, I have no problems with the glide lock, I can use the whole length, and the bracelet fits nicely inside.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice! How long did it take to arrive from Korea? I am waiting on my parts from Tisell and it has been, about, 7-8 days since it was shipped and it can not be tracked on my end!!!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> Very nice! How long did it take to arrive from Korea? I am waiting on my parts from Tisell and it has been, about, 7-8 days since it was shipped and it can not be tracked on my end!!!


I'm in Europe and ordered from the Czech based dealer, and it took 3/4 days to get here.


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Is Mr Oh shipping orders from the waitlist at the moment. I'm on the list since December and I'm wondering if the queue is moving.

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah, I thought you were in the US! None the less, enjoy your new, nice looking watch. I am a sucker for date windows and a cyclops.



bjoernbertelsen said:


> I'm in Europe and ordered from the Czech based dealer, and it took 3/4 days to get here.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Not that I have heard, I am on that same list. He said in early Feb, so we will see....



nburke said:


> Is Mr Oh shipping orders from the waitlist at the moment. I'm on the list since December and I'm wondering if the queue is moving.
> 
> Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

drttown said:


> Not that I have heard, I am on that same list. He said in early Feb, so we will see....


Thanks, early Feb is what I was told too. I'm not sure another watch will make the waiting easier. I have a favoured Zodiac out for repair that should be back soon.

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's GREAT! Happy yours arrived so quickly. Mr Oh has been getting better on delivering the watches quicker and it seems others are reporting that the links now are fitting inside the Glidelock. I had to do some surgery on mine to get that to happen, so I am happy to hear yours required no additional surgery. I recall having a lengthy discussion with him over that and it used to be that the links were 16.3mm wide and that was the issue. He seems to have solved that dilemma.

Agreed on the noise of the rotor, but to be fair, it's such an accurate watch (mine are at least) and that movement is so reliable that I look at it and think '$220....am I really going to complain?'

Congrats again!

Quick question: you have what appears to be about a 17.8cm wrist, would that be close?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drttown said:


> Ah, I thought you were in the US! None the less, enjoy your new, nice looking watch. I am a sucker for date windows and a cyclops.


Thanks!



Dec1968 said:


> That's GREAT! Happy yours arrived so quickly. Mr Oh has been getting better on delivering the watches quicker and it seems others are reporting that the links now are fitting inside the Glidelock. I had to do some surgery on mine to get that to happen, so I am happy to hear yours required no additional surgery. I recall having a lengthy discussion with him over that and it used to be that the links were 16.3mm wide and that was the issue. He seems to have solved that dilemma.
> 
> Agreed on the noise of the rotor, but to be fair, it's such an accurate watch (mine are at least) and that movement is so reliable that I look at it and think '$220....am I really going to complain?'
> 
> ...


The rotor noise is acceptable, but I've heard of people that actually get the rotor removed and just live with the manual wind, just to avoid the noise.

My wrist is only 17.0 cm = 6,7 in


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

Dang is that true? That all the current marine divers have glidelocks that function correctly? Might be time to order a new one and sell the one I got a few months ago..

On another note, how would one file down the links slightly on the glidelock side in order to get them to fit? Without ruining the polish on the side of the links.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Athlaka said:


> Dang is that true? That all the current marine divers have glidelocks that function correctly? Might be time to order a new one and sell the one I got a few months ago..


Not sure if it's all, or if it's only some. Time will tell.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the watch, the only thing is that I cannot make the slide lock move. Any trick or video to help me out?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

It was hard for me to figure out, too. You have to lift up on the slidelock(the end of the link that is connected to it), to unlock it, and then slide it back and forth, to what ever setting you need, then firmly press down again to lock in back into place! It seems difficult, but once you figure it out, at least for me, it's pretty straight forward!



Jeje3325 said:


> I love the watch, the only thing is that I cannot make the slide lock move. Any trick or video to help me out?


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

drttown said:


> It was hard for me to figure out, too. You have to lift up on the slidelock(the end of the link that is connected to it), to unlock it, and then slide it back and forth, to what ever setting you need, then firmly press down again to lock in back into place! It seems difficult, but once you figure it out, at least for me, it's pretty straight forward!


Thank you, I will try again but it seems stuck and I am afraid to force it. In my many years of collecting watches brute force rarely helped the mater for me  and I am afraid of messing it up.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeje3325 said:


> Thank you, I will try again but it seems stuck and I am afraid to force it. In my many years of collecting watches brute force rarely helped the mater for me  and I am afraid of messing it up.


Then slide it a little back and forth, it has to go into one of the "teeth".


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is for a Rolex Glidelock, but the adjustment is the same.






Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> Dang is that true? That all the current marine divers have glidelocks that function correctly? Might be time to order a new one and sell the one I got a few months ago..
> 
> On another note, how would one file down the links slightly on the glidelock side in order to get them to fit? Without ruining the polish on the side of the links.


It's a multi step process. I use a coarser grit sandpaper to size it and then graduate to a very fine grit and then polish it. It's not difficult, just time consuming.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

nburke said:


> Thanks, early Feb is what I was told too. I'm not sure another watch will make the waiting easier. I have a favoured Zodiac out for repair that should be back soon.
> 
> Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


I know what you mean... I have a set of curved spring bars and a NATO waiting for my Submersible. Just waiting for the email...


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

I have NATO straps bought, I didn't get curved spring bars yet though. I might wait till I get the email on the tisell before I order more bits and pieces.

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Be careful what you order. I ordered a ****e load of 20mm bent bars but they were too short for the Tisell. I had a bar pop off on me. I ended up just bending a few 21mm bars I had laying around.



nburke said:


> I have NATO straps bought, I didn't get curved spring bars yet though. I might wait till I get the email on the tisell before I order more bits and pieces.
> 
> Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Be careful what you order. I ordered a ****e load of 20mm bent bars but they were too short for the Tisell. I had a bar pop off on me. I ended up just bending a few 21mm bars I had laying around.


Cheers, I have some cheap 21 mm bars. I'll try them first. The good thing with NATO straps is that if one springbar pops the watch shouldn't hit the floor.

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, that is what saved me. Only 1 popped off.



nburke said:


> Cheers, I have some cheap 21 mm bars. I'll try them first. The good thing with NATO straps is that if one springbar pops the watch shouldn't hit the floor.
> 
> Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BamAlmighty (Jun 14, 2008)

I see mention of using bent spring bars, does that mean most 20mm leather straps or metal bands won't fit this watch?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

20mm curved from twente(0) on ebay work just fine and yes you need curved bars for straps


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about the order that was supposed to go out in early Feb? Has anyone received theirs from the Feb release? Thanks.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

drttown said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the order that was supposed to go out in early Feb? Has anyone received theirs from the Feb release? Thanks.


I am on the Feb wait list for a vintage sub and have not received an email from Mr. Oh yet.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info. So why is there a 3-5 month wait? Can he not get the finished materials to build the watches? Why does the other Tisell website have stock of each watch, but Mr. Oh, who makes/builds them, can't keep a running stock? Does anyone know?


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

I had stopped wearing my Marine Diver recently as I found the bracelet uncomfortable and felt it cheapened the look of the watch. Just picked this up and I think it completely changes the dynamic of this watch. Much more comfortable and premium looking. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

As far as availability, this is what Mr. Oh sent to me today:

Dear Friend,

Sub sales are delayed. But we will start selling soon. We will email you when you can make a purchase.

Best regards,



TISELL WATCH

2F, 199 Gamgol-ro,
Sangrok-gu, Ansan-si, Gyeonggi-do
15584, South Korea
+821024691144


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

He has told me many times that his English is very poor and that he hopes he doesn't sound rude. He's super nice. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

Guys I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I currently have a Steinhart Ocean One GMT. While I do like the watch, I find the size and weight of it a bit on the discomfort side. It's like I always feel the heft of it. This might be due to the fact that I have gotten used to my vintage datejust which along with the jubilee bracelet is like a feather on my wrist. I started looking for a smaller diver watch and came across the Tisell Diver. From what I understand, it is smaller and lighter than my Steinhart which is something that I'm looking for. My question is, will I feel a drop of quality if I go from the Steinhart to Tisell? My second question has to do about the bracelet. I've seen that some fellow posters have noted problems with the Tisell bracelet. Is it of around the same quality as the steinhart bracelet? I do not want to get into modifications to make it work. My wrist is around 7 inches. 

Thanks


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

WJG16 said:


> I had stopped wearing my Marine Diver recently as I found the bracelet uncomfortable and felt it cheapened the look of the watch. Just picked this up and I think it completely changes the dynamic of this watch. Much more comfortable and premium looking.
> View attachment 12895797
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 'teroake' brand zulu from ali? They are top quality, nice and heavy duty, I'm putting them on everything. I don't understand why anyone would spend more for a zulu!


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Guys I have question about replacement bracelet. I like the whole watch, but Im not sure about the bracelet. Do any of you have experience with buying/upgradint the watch with different or better bracelet? I think, is there universal shape that will fit it neatly or I have to stick with original bracelet, If I want snug fit between case/lugs and endlinks?

Cheers, H


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

The Tisell is a great watch at it's price point. While I don't have a Steinhart, I do have a CW Trident Pro 43mm model and it is a brick compared to the Tisell. I was wearing the CW and took it off and put my Tisell back on and it almost disappeared on my wrist, when compared, in weight and heft, to the CW. Please don't fool your self into believing that the Tisell is on par, in terms of build quality, as the Squale, Steinhart, Davosa or CW. Those are much better watches, but they also cost 2-4 times what the Tisell sells for. So, with all that being said, the Tisell is a great bargain, and great watch, at it's price point. I think if someone is looking for a auto dive watch, and only wants to spend $200-$250, the Tisell can not be beat. As far as problems with the bracelet, I had a link that connects to the glidelock break, but Mr. Oh sent me the parts to fix it, free of charge. Other than that the bracelet hasn't given me any problems. I hope this helps.



lifeowner771 said:


> Guys I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I currently have a Steinhart Ocean One GMT. While I do like the watch, I find the size and weight of it a bit on the discomfort side. It's like I always feel the heft of it. This might be due to the fact that I have gotten used to my vintage datejust which along with the jubilee bracelet is like a feather on my wrist. I started looking for a smaller diver watch and came across the Tisell Diver. From what I understand, it is smaller and lighter than my Steinhart which is something that I'm looking for. My question is, will I feel a drop of quality if I go from the Steinhart to Tisell? My second question has to do about the bracelet. I've seen that some fellow posters have noted problems with the Tisell bracelet. Is it of around the same quality as the steinhart bracelet? I do not want to get into modifications to make it work. My wrist is around 7 inches.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Honzis said:


> Guys I have question about replacement bracelet. I like the whole watch, but Im not sure about the bracelet. Do any of you have experience with buying/upgradint the watch with different or better bracelet? I think, is there universal shape that will fit it neatly or I have to stick with original bracelet, If I want snug fit between case/lugs and endlinks?
> 
> Cheers, H


From what I have read I don't think that there is another bracelet that will fit these watches; something to do with where the lug holes are placed on the watch case. Other than a swap to a leather or nato style band, with new curved spring bars, I don't think there is much else out there. There may be one bracelet, with a ratcheting style clasp, available on aliexpr..s but I have no idea if it will fit the Tisell, although it looks similar.


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Is that a 'teroake' brand zulu from ali? They are top quality, nice and heavy duty, I'm putting them on everything. I don't understand why anyone would spend more for a zulu!


I actually got this from a coworker who wasn't too fond of it. He purchased it for $10 on Amazon. I searched a bit, and I think the brand is ArtStyle.

It is a bit thick, but the material is very soft and comfortable. After wearing this I bought a 4 pack of various color Natos for about $11 to test out different styles. They're very thin, which is nice, but the material feels a bit rough on my wrist. Hopefully they'll break in after a few weeks of wear.


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Image of the black nato from the 4 pack.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have thought of getting the diver but my Parnis sub at $87 is hard to beat. At first I thought the Parnis a basic cheap beater and might crap out, but after months, it is keeping accurate as as my high end watches! ( MMaster, SINN, Squale)
sub by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

HaymondWong said:


> I have thought of getting the diver but my Parnis sub at $87 is hard to beat. At first I thought the Parnis a basic cheap beater and might crap out, but after months, it is keeping accurate as as my high end watches! ( MMaster, SINN, Squale)
> dial and lug area by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That looks like a casio to me

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

HaymondWong said:


> I have thought of getting the diver but my Parnis sub at $87 is hard to beat. At first I thought the Parnis a basic cheap beater and might crap out, but after months, it is keeping accurate as as my high end watches! ( MMaster, SINN, Squale)
> sub by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


The Parnis can actually be a pretty decent watch depending on which version you get. In the past I had a sub homage with a Miyota 8215, and it looked nice and kept good time. The Tisell is nicer though. Moving up to the Tisell will get you better finishing, a nicer bracelet, hi beat movement, better cyclops magnification, and MUCH better lume.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Go to my Vintage Submersible thread. I detailed how to replace the bracelet - using hollow end links. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

drttown said:


> As far as availability, this is what Mr. Oh sent to me today:
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Did you order a Marine Diver or a Vintage Sub?
I thought that Mr Oh was not offering Vintage Sub but he is talking about "Sub sales"


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Marine diver. I think he refers to them as Sub 9015.


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like a great value - definitely planning on investigating more!


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

I got a reply from Mr oh tonight. He said the vintage subs may be available around April and offered to email when they are ready to purchase.


----------



## AllChestNoLegs (Jan 11, 2018)

HaymondWong said:


> I have thought of getting the diver but my Parnis sub at $87 is hard to beat. At first I thought the Parnis a basic cheap beater and might crap out, but after months, it is keeping accurate as as my high end watches! ( MMaster, SINN, Squale)
> sub by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That strap looks nice. Did it come with it or did you get it from somewhere else?


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I’m loving the Tisell but can’t stand the super shiny bezel. Anyone swap out the ceramic insert for an aluminum one? Is it the same size as the Rlx 16610 inserts that work with the invicta 8926’s I wonder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, I'm just the reverse. Looking for ceramic bezel insert for my 8926.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Is the current BGW-9 lume on the Marine Diver half decent? I held back from buying the earlier version because it only had C1 lume.

Also, does the first link from the end link still have that "sticking out" look, or has it been fixed? Not a deal breaker, but it looks a bit odd to me. 

Still undecided on one of these or the Steinhart OVM.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I like this shot.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, the endlink closest to the case still sticks out a bit, especially on a smaller wrist; mine is around 6.5" and it does poke up and out a bit. That is one of the few things that I don't like about the watch. Has anyone been able to purchase one yet from Mr. Oh, that was on the early Feb release? He emailed me a week ago stating that they were still being produced. Thanks.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

drttown said:


> Yes, the endlink closest to the case still sticks out a bit, especially on a smaller wrist; mine is around 6.5" and it does poke up and out a bit. That is one of the few things that I don't like about the watch. Has anyone been able to purchase one yet from Mr. Oh, that was on the early Feb release? He emailed me a week ago stating that they were still being produced. Thanks.


I got on the list back in December I think, or early January, still waiting to hear anything. Sold the watch I needed to in order to find this, so I can't wait!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

AP81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is the current BGW-9 lume on the Marine Diver half decent? I held back from buying the earlier version because it only had C1 lume.
> 
> ...


The lume of the latest gen is pretty good IMO. Compares to a good Citizen lume


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

drttown said:


> Yes, the endlink closest to the case still sticks out a bit, especially on a smaller wrist; mine is around 6.5" and it does poke up and out a bit. That is one of the few things that I don't like about the watch. Has anyone been able to purchase one yet from Mr. Oh, that was on the early Feb release? He emailed me a week ago stating that they were still being produced. Thanks.





Jeje3325 said:


> The lume of the latest gen is pretty good IMO. Compares to a good Citizen lume


Cheers guys, thanks for getting back to me! Good to know, might jump on board now and pull the trigger.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

AP81 said:


> Cheers guys, thanks for getting back to me! Good to know, might jump on board now and pull the trigger.


Just be prepared for a rather long wait!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is the latest response that I received about the availability:

Dear friend, Sorry we do not know the exact date, but sales will begin soon. We will email you when you can buy.  Best regards,  TISELL WATCH

2F, 199 Gamgol-ro,
Sangrok-gu, Ansan-si, Gyeonggi-do
15584, South Korea
+821024691144

Can anyone surmise as to why he can't have these built several thousand at a time; it seems like the demand is there.....It may be a funding issue or a finished materials issue, but who knows!
​


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Today's wristwear


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

is

http://tisellkr.com/

Legit ?


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

is

http://tisellkr.com/

Legit ?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

cool


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you trying to find a sub watch?


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

cirian75 said:


> is
> 
> http://tisellkr.com/
> 
> Legit ?


The email for the waiting list matches the one I used to get on it so I'd say yes


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

drttown said:


> Here is the latest response that I received about the availability:
> 
> Dear friend, Sorry we do not know the exact date, but sales will begin soon. We will email you when you can buy.  Best regards,  TISELL WATCH
> 
> ...


Because he's a one man show who is not mass producing the; he puts them together and regulates each one, from my understanding. I'd rather wait for that then it be just another mass produced Sub homage.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

He regulates each watch? Wow! I just assumed he had someone else building them for him.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> Here is the latest response that I received about the availability:
> 
> Dear friend, Sorry we do not know the exact date, but sales will begin soon. We will email you when you can buy.  Best regards,  TISELL WATCH
> 
> ...


Because he's a tiny business....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I do get it, I think it was a little more rhetorical than deserving an answer. I guess I just like to rant!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

RotorRonin said:


> Because he's a one man show who is not mass producing the; he puts them together and regulates each one, from my understanding. I'd rather wait for that then it be just another mass produced Sub homage.


Was this true?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Mine came perfectly regulated and assembled, whoever did it. I always had the impression he was a one-man set-up.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody gotten an update on sale date?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

When I inquire I get a message stating that they are still out of stock and he has no specific date as to when they will be available; although, that has been the standard message for the past 3 months!


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Did anyone see that Tisell appears to now have an EU dealer? Website is: https://www.tisellwatch.com

Looks like they have some of the subs in stock and available for purchase now albeit with a mark up from Mr. Oh's prices.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, you can get one there without the wait. However, they are $60 more expensive plus another $44 to ship it to the United States!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

drttown said:


> Yes, you can get one there without the wait. However, they are $60 more expensive plus another $44 to ship it to the United States!


How much does the watch cost?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Depending upon the exchange rate about $285 +/-.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Help please! My iPad died and I had to get a new one, I lost Mr. Oh's email address and need to ask him a question. Thanks in advance


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> Help please! My iPad died and I had to get a new one, I lost Mr. Oh's email address and need to ask him a question. Thanks in advance


Here you go: ​[email protected]


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Much enjoying the Kermit today


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Much enjoying the Kermit today


That looks fanfreakingtastic on that NATO!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

guspech750 said:


> That looks fanfreakingtastic on that NATO!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Thank you, I love it too! It's an admiralty grey Toxic Nato Shiznit for those wondering


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've gone through brands at higher price points with the goal of achieving the look the Tisell Marine Diver has. All things considered this is by far my favorite of the ones I have purchased. I got one of the Steinhart Ocean One 39 and flipped it immediately. The look and feel of the Marine Diver is for and away better, for me at least. Couldn't be happier, what a watch for the price, the tough thing was getting my hands on one. I sniped one 5 minutes after it was on the forum. I also have a green bezel/black dial on the way that I was going to flip since I got this but I might end up keeping that too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Fel2718 if you decide to flip it, let me know as I may want it back! Thanks.


----------



## Tbjay1215 (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ve been looking at pictures of the Watch online. I’ve noticed some have a signed crown and some don’t. Was this a feature that was added at a later date ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

God these look so g*d damn good!! I must get one sometime this year. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tbjay1215 said:


> I've been looking at pictures of the Watch online. I've noticed some have a signed crown and some don't. Was this a feature that was added at a later date ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My V2 all black no date has a signed crown.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

My V2 all black no date hasn't a signed crown. I bought it at January 2017.


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep black no date crown:









Also, one thing I've not seen mentioned is how poor the bezel action is - high resistance with a cheap feeling click. Does anyone else feel this way? Otherwise I love the watch and its pricepoint.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe he just happened to have a certain number of signed crowns made....who knows. You could put an email in to him to ask! To me this is one of the best, bang for the buck, watches out there and this is coming from someone who owns a Davosa Ternos, Squale 20 and 30 Atmos and a Ginault. The biggest thing I did not like was that the rotor was very noisey; at least compared to the 2824 movements.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I remember the change with the crown happening during the V2/V3 timeline....perhaps the later V2's had the unsigned crown.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok guys, here we go. My Ginault arrived yesterday...god forbid should someone from the Ginault threads see this post.... but here is my take on the Ginault compared to the Tisell, Squale and Davosa:

Let me start by saying that the Ginault is a very nice watch, I am not bashing it in any way. However, I suppose that, under a loupe, you could probably see the finer details of the watch which would place it well above the Tisell, Davosa or Squale. In the hand, and on the wrist, it does not feel very substantial as far as weight and heft goes. My Davosa and Squale feel much more substantial; when holding them, the Davosa and Squale, seem to be made from heavier stainless steel. The band feels on par with the band that was on my Tisell Sub watch(my local horologist, when switching the band on my Tisell commented on how good he thought just the band was). The clasp on the Ginault is extremely long, thick and cumbersome; same as the Tisell clasp. So far it has been a little difficult to get it sized for my 6.5" wrist. It seems that this watch may be built for just a slightly bigger wrist(not the case, but just the way the band and clasp are made). I could only remove so many links on each side of the band, before the other screw links would not match up to the link closest to the clasp; the screw is shorter and the screw hole is a different size; I hope that makes sense...The mechanics are smooth and quiet. I wish the crown was just a tad bigger and wider, like on my Squale and Davosa. The lume on the Ginault is the best I have seen. It blows everything else out of the water, or at least everything else that I have. It seems to glow very brightly with just a slight charge and lasts for quite a while.

I guess that what I am trying to say is that I can not see the appreciable difference, especially when considering the $600-$700 price difference between the Ginault and the Davosa Ternos and the Squale 20 and 30 Atmos.

I think the Tisell Sub, at $220, is a steal and one of the best bang for buck, automatic, dive style watches available. To me, there is no way possible that the Ginault is worth 6 times what the Tisell sells for. There I said it, although, this is just my opinion as I own each of the above listed watches.​
The Ginault is growing on me just a bit, as I wear it....I had it on last night and then again today!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

drttown said:


> Ok guys, here we go. My Ginault arrived yesterday...god forbid should someone from the Ginault threads see this post.... but here is my take on the Ginault compared to the Tisell, Squale and Davosa:
> 
> Let me start by saying that the Ginault is a very nice watch, I am not bashing it in any way. However, I suppose that, under a loupe, you could probably see the finer details of the watch which would place it well above the Tisell, Davosa or Squale. In the hand, and on the wrist, it does not feel very substantial as far as weight and heft goes. My Davosa and Squale feel much more substantial; when holding them, the Davosa and Squale, seem to be made from heavier stainless steel. The band feels on par with the band that was on my Tisell Sub watch(my local horologist, when switching the band on my Tisell commented on how good he thought just the band was). The clasp on the Ginault is extremely long, thick and cumbersome; same as the Tisell clasp. So far it has been a little difficult to get it sized for my 6.5" wrist. It seems that this watch may be built for just a slightly bigger wrist(not the case, but just the way the band and clasp are made). I could only remove so many links on each side of the band, before the other screw links would not match up to the link closest to the clasp; the screw is shorter and the screw hole is a different size; I hope that makes sense...The mechanics are smooth and quiet. I wish the crown was just a tad bigger and wider, like on my Squale and Davosa. The lume on the Ginault is the best I have seen. It blows everything else out of the water, or at least everything else that I have. It seems to glow very brightly with just a slight charge and lasts for quite a while.
> 
> ...


Ginault is an excellent watch if you are into the tiny details. I had mine for 3-4 months and wore it daily. I realized I do not care as much for these tiny details and sometimes it did bother me how shiny it is so I decided to flip it and bought OVM and airman for the same money. I guess what am trying to say i d rather have 2-3 different 200-300$ watches with arguably better movements and similar specs than 1 Ginault.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I remember the change with the crown happening during the V2/V3 timeline....perhaps the later V2's had the unsigned crown.


I think so too. I remember it's around the V2 onwards that had unsigned crown.

But I can never understand the importance of having a signed crown. To me at least, it seems to be an overrated emphasis. At least Doc's lumed signed crown on his Sub series has a bit more meaning, though some argued it's a useless feature anyway. :-d


----------



## Athlaka (Oct 15, 2017)

How did you feel about the tisell vs a square 20 atmos? I currently have a tisell sub and while I like it, I’ve always had my eye on a squale but unsure if it’s worth double the price. My main gripe is with the tisell bracelet and have heard the squale bracelet is of much higher quality.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> How did you feel about the tisell vs a square 20 atmos? I currently have a tisell sub and while I like it, I've always had my eye on a squale but unsure if it's worth double the price. My main gripe is with the tisell bracelet and have heard the squale bracelet is of much higher quality.


I've been dying to hear the answer to that question myself. I was set on a Squale but then discovered the Tisell and it lured me away. Maybe you guys can help me settle my internal debat of black no date vs black date with cyclops, I seriously need some help


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pardon the repeat post


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> How did you feel about the tisell vs a square 20 atmos? I currently have a tisell sub and while I like it, I've always had my eye on a squale but unsure if it's worth double the price. My main gripe is with the tisell bracelet and have heard the squale bracelet is of much higher quality.


I've been dying to hear the answer to that question myself. I was set on a Squale but then discovered the Tisell and it lured me away. Maybe you guys can help me settle my internal debat of black no date vs black date with cyclops, I seriously need some help


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Athlaka said:


> How did you feel about the tisell vs a square 20 atmos? I currently have a tisell sub and while I like it, I've always had my eye on a squale but unsure if it's worth double the price. My main gripe is with the tisell bracelet and have heard the squale bracelet is of much higher quality.





pw01 said:


> I've been dying to hear the answer to that question myself. I was set on a Squale but then discovered the Tisell and it lured me away. Maybe you guys can help me settle my internal debat of black no date vs black date with cyclops, I seriously need some help


I do have both Tisell Subs and Squale 1545 Classic. Imo, Squale has been my highest quality Sub homage, till my Ginault came along. However, my Ginault also cost about 40% more than the Squale.

Assuming that I use my Rolex 114060 as the highest quality benchmark, my Ginault is around 60-70%. Not bad, considering the Rolex is about 10X of Ginault. Moving down to Squale, it is around 85% of Ginault. Not bad again, considering the Squale cost is 70% of Ginault. Further down to Tisell, which cost about 45% of Squale, it's quality is about 70% of Squale. Note that my observations are just overally external, and subjective of course.

So what does it says about my observations, well, quality has dimishing returns as the price gets higher. Of the three Sub homages, imho, Tisell Sub is probably the best value Sub homage you can find below US$300, with it's reliable 8 bps movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, and strong BGW9 or C3 lume depending on which model you choose. Of course, some might argued Invicta 8926OB, which cost around 20-50% of Tisell, new, is the best value Sub homage. But the 8926OB had none of the key items I stated of the Tisell above.

As for Tisell braclet issues, I believe it had been been addressed, based on the recent feedback from those posted on the Tisell threads. So, if you can wait, Tisell is the way to go, at least for me.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

In my opinion, the Tisell is a great watch, at it's price point. The Squale is a step above the Tisell in almost all respects, except for the bezel. The Tisell has a ceramic bezel, which I prefer and the Squale has an aluminum; if you go to the Squale 30 Atmos line you do get a ceramic bezel. On the Squale the band is heavier, more well built, the movement is much nicer and, all around, a step above the Tisell. If you can get a Squale, used, for under $400 jump on it because it is worth it. With that being said, the Tisell, at $220, if you can stand the wait, is a much better deal than the Squale. In the hand, and on the wrist, you can tell the difference in build quality and aesthitics, between the Tisell and Squale; the Squale comes out on top.


----------



## Tbjay1215 (Jan 2, 2018)

I keep hearing/reading about the Tisell bracelet being its downfall. What were some of the issues with it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

To me the clasp is extremely long, thick and cumbersome. I really dont think the band was designed for people with 6.5” wrists, and smaller. There is no quality control on the band links, so some of the links will not slide inside the clasp, and some, when removed, would not connect to the next screw link; at least not on one of the bracelets I had. Other than that it is a nice, solid bracelet; much better than on the lower end Seiko’s. I hope this helps. Again, for a $220 watch, it simply can’t be beat. I am very picky with my watches and I absolutely love the Tisell!


----------



## Tbjay1215 (Jan 2, 2018)

drttown said:


> To me the clasp is extremely long, thick and cumbersome. I really dont think the band was designed for people with 6.5" wrists, and smaller. There is no quality control on the band links, so some of the links will not slide inside the clasp, and some, when removed, would not connect to the next screw link; at least not on one of the bracelets I had. Other than that it is a nice, solid bracelet; much better than on the lower end Seiko's. I hope this helps. Again, for a $220 watch, it simply can't be beat. I am very picky with my watches and I absolutely love the Tisell!


Thanks! Lately I've been all over the place for my next watch. Can't decide between HydroConquest,Steinhart GMT,Ginault or now the Tisell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Give the Tisell a try. If you dont like it you could flip it here in a very short while!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very quickly, as I have owned all of the watches you listed, except the Steinhart:

The Hydroconquest does not have a band that tapers, which I did not like. The clasp was extremely difficult to open, so much so, that at times it would almost rip my fingernail off just trying to get the flip lock open! The watch was thin, compared to almost all other dive watches, except the Glycine Combat Sub.

The Ginault is a nice watch, but it is not worth 6 times the price of the Tisell; please see my post on the last page where I talked about the Davosa, Squale and the Ginault.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy St Patrick's Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

fel2718 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks incredibly good! By the way, I'd like my watch back!!! Just teasing with you, have fun with the new watch!


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

drttown said:


> Very quickly, as I have owned all of the watches you listed, except the Steinhart:
> 
> The Hydroconquest does not have a band that tapers, which I did not like. The clasp was extremely difficult to open, so much so, that at times it would almost rip my fingernail off just trying to get the flip lock open! The watch was thin, compared to almost all other dive watches, except the Glycine Combat Sub.
> 
> The Ginault is a nice watch, but it is not worth 6 times the price of the Tisell; please see my post on the last page where I talked about the Davosa, Squale and the Ginault.


I don't know anyone that paid over 1300 for their Ginault (6*220), wouldn't be worth it at that price, but at the 700 most paid or 3x the tissel it's more reasonable. But the tissel is the "pound for pound" winner, best value of all of them.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I was quoting retail pricing for the Ginault. It is hard to find them, new, for under $1000, even with the discount. About a year, or two ago, they could be had with a 50-60% discount(that much of a discount is no longer available as they feel that they have enough market penetration to start raising their prices; that was info sent to me directly from Ginault). I think the Ginault, priced at $600-$700 retail, would be a fair deal; not $1399-$1499!


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

drttown said:


> I was quoting retail pricing for the Ginault. It is hard to find them, new, for under $1000, even with the discount. About a year, or two ago, they could be had with a 50-60% discount(that much of a discount is no longer available as they feel that they have enough market penetration to start raising their prices; that was info sent to me directly from Ginault). I think the Ginault, priced at $600-$700 retail, would be a fair deal; not $1399-$1499!


When I was talking with Ginault they told me it cost approximately $750 to make their watches and were taking hits on the 50%-60% promotion. I agree I would like to try it out in the 600-700 range, but I'm happy with my Tisell. I was interested in the glowing smurfs version and wish they went more modern with the crystal using a flat crystal, no cyclops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

fel2718 said:


> When I was talking with Ginault they told me it cost approximately $750 to make their watches and were taking hits on the 50%-60% promotion. I agree I would like to try it out in the 600-700 range, but I'm happy with my Tisell. I was interested in the glowing smurfs version and wish they went more modern with the crystal using a flat crystal, no cyclops.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically, they told me the same thing. But, I don't believe that it costs them $750 to make each watch; I just dont buy that rhetoric.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

drttown said:


> Basically, they told me the same thing. But, I don't believe that it costs them $750 to make each watch; I just dont buy that rhetoric.


I'm with you. I'm all for it being a business and making a profit but it felt like I was talking to a car salesman. Maybe it does cost that much to make their watch but I felt that seemed high. Obviously, it's all speculation on my part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

fel2718 said:


> I'm with you. I'm all for it being a business and making a profit but it felt like I was talking to a car salesman. Maybe it does cost that much to make their watch but I felt that seemed high. Obviously, it's all speculation on my part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the exact same feeling like I was conversing with a used car sales person; I absolutely hate to have a sales person speak to me in a patronizing way. I really feel like a lot of the early reviews, from people that received the huge percentage discount, felt obliged to review the watch in a "good light".


----------



## Tbjay1215 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ginault has slowly been lowering the discount. It’s now down to 24%, I’m not a watch price expert but seems most watches in this price point can be had for roughly 30% discount off retail, Davosa for example always runs 30% off retail. Maybe it’s just me I can’t see people forking over $1200-$1500 for these watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fel2718 said:


> I'm with you. I'm all for it being a business and making a profit but it felt like I was talking to a car salesman. Maybe it does cost that much to make their watch but I felt that seemed high. Obviously, it's all speculation on my part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ginault cost with a Chinese ETA clone movement at that price is ridiculous....the reason the higher end watches cost more is more the movement cost. You can really make a fantastic case and bracelet for less. The movement makes or breaks the price. See Armida for that example.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> The movement makes or breaks the price.


E.g. Tudor Black Bay ETA? :-O


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Purchased a couple of Blushark Alphashark slims to try out. They really give the Marine Diver a premium look.


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> E.g. Tudor Black Bay ETA? :-O


Ginault hasn't earned what Tudor has earned! And besides, when you buy a Tudor, you know what you're getting. They don't lie about travelling to the tip of the arctic to harvest materials or whatever (you can buy luminous sand from China very cheap).


----------



## Tbjay1215 (Jan 2, 2018)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Ginault hasn't earned what Tudor has earned! And besides, when you buy a Tudor, you know what you're getting. They don't lie about travelling to the tip of the arctic to harvest materials or whatever (you can buy luminous sand from China very cheap).


That's a fair point to make.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Ginault hasn't earned what Tudor has earned!


I agree completely with your first point.



saeglopuralifi said:


> They don't lie about travelling to the tip of the arctic to harvest materials or whatever (you can buy luminous sand from China very cheap).


As for the "Gold Sand", I am very sorry that you are disappointed in not getting real gold sand. I can find out if something is just written for advertising purposes. Must be hard for you to be betrayed daily by all the mean marketers.

Here is Ginault's statement about the lume (I have NO affiliation with them):

Q: It is hilarious you stated your "Gold Sand" lume is expansive and sourced from the edge of the world. Tell us where exactly did you sourced it or it is Chinese.

A: We regret trying too hard in our last marketing material. We also regret disclosing the actual geographical locations of where we sourced the "Gold Sand" lume. End of the day we are glad everyone had a good laugh, and yet we are still able to demonstrate that all jokes aside our lume quality is no joke.

PS: don't ask about Santa Claus... ;-)


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> I agree completely with your first point.
> 
> As for the "Gold Sand", I am very sorry that you are disappointed in not getting real gold sand. I can find out if something is just written for advertising purposes. Must be hard for you to be betrayed daily by all the mean marketers.
> 
> ...


Forgive me for expecting companies who want me to fork over a grand and a half to not insult my intelligence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the Ginault with the gold sand lume. But honestly, I really like it. And I didn't see anything similar offered by any other brands, probably due to my relatively short period of watch collecting.

So my question is, since gold sand lume is being offered easily from China, is there any other brands, which anyone here knows about, that have the same exact lume material used on their watches?

A pic or two would be nice. I'm really curious.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> I agree completely with your first point.
> 
> As for the "Gold Sand", I am very sorry that you are disappointed in not getting real gold sand. I can find out if something is just written for advertising purposes. Must be hard for you to be betrayed daily by all the mean marketers.
> 
> ...


I don't think he really expected real gold sand. I believe he was just saying that a company shouldn't try to insult, or be patronizing, to the intelligence of it's customer base when trying to describe their products. Just describe the product for what it is and don't try to embellish on the description to try to make it sound like it is something incredibly rare and valuable to source, when in fact it is not.


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

I didn't mean to drag this Ginault thing out since it's off topic anyways. They look like fantastic watches and I don't drag anyone who owns one one bit. I'm irrational about branding, and I understand it's not as important to others.

And you're right, I don't know anyone else using luminous sand on their hands and dials! It looks fantastic 

Here's my Tisell to bring things back around. One of my favorite watches I've ever owned. Highly recommend to anyone thinking about buying one, the quality is outstanding for the price. I sold a Steinhart Ocean One to buy this and don't regret it for a second.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Here's my Tisell to bring things back around. One of my favorite watches I've ever owned. Highly recommend to anyone thinking about buying one, the quality is outstanding for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the waiting list for a Tisell, when I found out about Ginault. If this had not happened, I would have been the proud (and happy) owner of a Tisell, since it ticked all my boxes.

Enjoy yours!


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> I was in the waiting list for a Tisell, when I found out about Ginault. If this had not happened, I would have been the proud (and happy) owner of a Tisell, since it ticked all my boxes.
> 
> Enjoy yours!


Ginault has the added benefit of not being a 1:1 "homage," on top of being very attractive.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Ginault has the added benefit of not being a 1:1 "homage," on top of being very attractive.


Agree. To each, its own!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Ginault has the added benefit of not being a 1:1 "homage," on top of being very attractive.


The Tisell isn't a 1:1 clone at all, especially if you get down to brass tacks.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I emailed Mr. Oh on the 14th about buying Marine Diver's and he said he would send an email out that week for purchasing. Has anyone received any updates or order emails since then?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

yourbrotony said:


> Hey guys, I emailed Mr. Oh on the 14th about buying Marine Diver's and he said he would send an email out that week for purchasing. Has anyone received any updates or order emails since then?


Nope,

I have been on the list for 2 months i think.
Afraid i may have bought one to many watches while waiting that i may need to pass when he has them. It will be a last moment decision for me


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Nope,
> 
> I have been on the list for 2 months i think.
> Afraid i may have bought one to many watches while waiting that i may need to pass when he has them. It will be a last moment decision for me


I'm gonna try to hold out for a few more days but I think I might sucuumb and buy a Steinhart 39mm if I don't hear back from him soon


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anyone changed the hands on the Tisell sub? Any pics if so?


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Marine Divers have been restocked. Just got my email from Tisell. Order placed for Hulk no date. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Black no date ordered!


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

ahhh what a suffering. I read that the stock has returned, and I want another


Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder how long it takes to be delivered?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> I wonder how long it takes to be delivered?


To US it normally takes 14 days, give or take.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

Can anyone give a judgement on how good the bezel action is on these watches?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> To US it normally takes 14 days, give or take.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thats going to seem like a year lol. I haven't been this excited about a watch purchase in a while


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Thats going to seem like a year lol. I haven't been this excited about a watch purchase in a while


Tell me about it!!! Looking forward to seeing your pics soon.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Out of all the watches I've ever purchased the Tisell Marine Diver has been the one I am happiest about. It's a home run for me. I've tried multiple Steinharts and prefer this x1000. If you are into smaller details when it comes to finishing then maybe Steinhart, Ginault, etc.. would be preferred but for me this is a great all around watch. It can literally be worn in every condition/event. I've had it on 15-16 hours a day since the day I got it and it still looks brand new.

To answer the other question, the bezel action is okay. It turns smoothly, without issue, but people who put a high value on bezel action seem to rate it at average, maybe slightly below average? To me it sounds and moves great. I'm not particularly into the minor details of the watch. I have an Omega SMPC and enjoy this watch just as much. Does it have the detail of the Omega SMPC? No..but it's a guilt free nice looking watch that is the best value watch I have purchased.

I purchased 2 more today when I got the email.

Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Got in on the green bezel, black dial with a date and cyclops! Now it's just the frustrating wait on the overseas shipping.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

drttown said:


> Got in on the green bezel, black dial with a date and cyclops! Now it's just the frustrating wait on the overseas shipping.


Didn't you just sell one like that? I'm confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I sent Mr. Oh an email asking if the bracelet clasp issue had been addressed, this was his response:

"Dear friend, 
It is the same quality.


Best regards, 

TISELL WATCH"


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

jbg7474 said:


> Didn't you just sell one like that? I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but it did not have the date window and cyclops!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ordered black no date. Wanted blue originally but realized how much i miss the black one I sold and its versatility.
This time it aint going anywhere(still cant believe i sold it after looking at these pics) probably wore it the most. Interestingly enough never wore it on a bracelet.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

That's the one I ordered, can't wait for it to get here. Today I crumbled and ordered the green bezel, black dial, no date to add to it. I keep telling myself I'll sell one or the other, but I think I'm probably lying to myself...


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

I am considering to buy this and I need some advice :

TISELL Sub 9015 Automatic Diver 200M

Movement: MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5


Either this one :
#1 Dial-Black, Ceramic Bezel-Black, With Date

or this one :

#5 Dial-Black, Ceramic Bezel-Black, No Date

Questions :

1) Are the inside movement/engine of the "With Date" and "No Date" exactly the same? Is it the only difference with the "No Date" is that the dial covers up the date area so as not to show the date? But the movement engine inside is exactly the same?

2) I read that for automatic watches, you must not set the date or time I cannot remember which when the hour hands and second hands is at a certain time? as it will break the movement engine inside the watch? Is this true for this MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5 movement?

3) Which is the better movement between the MIYOTA 9015 and 90s5?

Thank you as always

Cat


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

I am trying to get the hang of how the "reply to thread" work in this forum.

Please forgive my posting.

I am considering to buy this and I need some advice :

TISELL Sub 9015 Automatic Diver 200M

Movement: MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5


Either this one :
#1 Dial-Black, Ceramic Bezel-Black, With Date

or this one :

#5 Dial-Black, Ceramic Bezel-Black, No Date

Questions :

1) Are the inside movement/engine of the "With Date" and "No Date" exactly the same? Is it the only difference with the "No Date" is that the dial covers up the date area so as not to show the date? But the movement engine inside is exactly the same?

2) I read that for automatic watches, you must not set the date or time I cannot remember which when the hour hands and second hands is at a certain time? as it will break the movement engine inside the watch? Is this true for this MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5 movement?

3) Which is the better movement between the MIYOTA 9015 and 90s5?

Thank you as always

Cat


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

The 9015 movement has the date function, the 90s5 movement does not. It is my understanding that the movements are the same except for the date feature. The link below will answer all of your questions about setting and using the 9015. Good luck with your decision. I always got the date feature on a watch when I could but grew tired of having to fool with setting it, plus I can't see the damn thing anymore lol. I chose no date on both of the Tisells I ordered. I don't think you can really go wrong either way.

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/pdf/spec_9015.pdf


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

On the Tisellkr website he hasn't raised his prices. The price is still $220, unless you went to the other retail website for his watches....where they are about $320 with shipping.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

So the journey begins. I finally sent an email about the vintage sub. Look forward to his reply. 


Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

guspech750 said:


> So the journey begins. I finally sent an email about the vintage sub. Look forward to his reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


I got on the list too today. He said mid april


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I got on the list too today. He said mid april


Well dang. That's not a long wait. Nice to know. Thank you.

Which are you interested in?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I got on the list too today. He said mid april


Are you talking about the Vintage Sub or the Marine Diver ?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

kimloris said:


> Are you talking about the Vintage Sub or the Marine Diver ?


Marine diver is available now.
Vintage sub will be available mid April per Mr Oh.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Has anyone dealt with the Czech retailer? I purchased a marine diver from them online a couple days ago. Then received an email saying they couldn't ship till 3 days after Easter...ok fine. A little perturbed, I asked why, and was told the shipping carriers weren't open till then. Then they sent me another email the next day telling me I live in a remote part of the United States and would need to pay an additional $35 for shipping on top of the original $44 I paid for 2-4 day UPS shipping. I live 25 minutes south of Portland, Oregon...the largest city in the state. I've since emailed them multiple times today and said if they can't ship the watch for the $44 I paid, then refund my full purchase amount. However...now they aren't responding. Makes me really wonder if I'm getting ripped off.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

electric_cowboy said:


> Has anyone dealt with the Czech retailer? I purchased a marine diver from them online a couple days ago. Then received an email saying they couldn't ship till 3 days after Easter...ok fine. A little perturbed, I asked why, and was told the shipping carriers weren't open till then. Then they sent me another email the next day telling me I live in a remote part of the United States and would need to pay an additional $35 for shipping on top of the original $44 I paid for 2-4 day UPS shipping. I live 25 minutes south of Portland, Oregon...the largest city in the state. I've since emailed them multiple times today and said if they can't ship the watch for the $44 I paid, then refund my full purchase amount. However...now they aren't responding. Makes me really wonder if I'm getting ripped off.


Why not just purchase directly from Tisell, they are back in stock and about $100 cheaper than the other retail site? And, to clarify one of my previous comments, there will be a $10 price increase on April 9th; he will be shipping his watches in a black leather looking case!


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Well shoot. I was unaware of this. Hopefully I can get my refund then and not have to file a fraud claim. And get on from Tisell directly. Thanks for the heads up. I know the email for Mr. O is somewhere in here, but for the sake of having to search, would someone be kind enough to send it to me. Thanks


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Marine diver is available now.
> Vintage sub will be available mid April per Mr Oh.


Yayeeeeee Mr O replied to me about the vintage diver and may be available in mid April and I'm on the wait list. I feel special now.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

electric_cowboy said:


> Well shoot. I was unaware of this. Hopefully I can get my refund then and not have to file a fraud claim. And get on from Tisell directly. Thanks for the heads up. I know the email for Mr. O is somewhere in here, but for the sake of having to search, would someone be kind enough to send it to me. Thanks


Let the email fly!

[email protected]

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

electric_cowboy said:


> Has anyone dealt with the Czech retailer? I purchased a marine diver from them online a couple days ago. Then received an email saying they couldn't ship till 3 days after Easter...ok fine. A little perturbed, I asked why, and was told the shipping carriers weren't open till then. Then they sent me another email the next day telling me I live in a remote part of the United States and would need to pay an additional $35 for shipping on top of the original $44 I paid for 2-4 day UPS shipping. I live 25 minutes south of Portland, Oregon...the largest city in the state. I've since emailed them multiple times today and said if they can't ship the watch for the $44 I paid, then refund my full purchase amount. However...now they aren't responding. Makes me really wonder if I'm getting ripped off.


What nonsense. Those clowns don't even know how shipping charges work in the US.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you. I'll send him an email. that vintage one looked better anyways IMHO.

And yes...i feel as if I'm dealing with morons in the Czech Republic. Lol.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

electric_cowboy said:


> Thank you. I'll send him an email. that vintage one looked better anyways IMHO.
> 
> And yes...i feel as if I'm dealing with morons in the Czech Republic. Lol.


Just demand a refund & be done with them.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

I have. Sent several emails today, and even tried to call. Still no word. I'll give em a few days cause it's Easter weekend, and not sure if they observe certain religious days leading up to and after Easter. After that, if nothing, I guess I have to go to my bank and see what can be done as far as fraud or getting my money back. Bums me out, guess I have no one to blame but myself. I should've spent more time researching and went straight to Mr. O instead of being impulsive and impatient.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Well...I'm on the list now too for a vintage sub. Now the hard part...waiting. lol.


----------



## FluffyRabbit (Aug 20, 2014)

electric_cowboy said:


> I have. Sent several emails today, and even tried to call. Still no word. I'll give em a few days cause it's Easter weekend, and not sure if they observe certain religious days leading up to and after Easter. After that, if nothing, I guess I have to go to my bank and see what can be done as far as fraud or getting my money back. Bums me out, guess I have no one to blame but myself. I should've spent more time researching and went straight to Mr. O instead of being impulsive and impatient.


Sorry to hear that! That really sounds like nonsense - how would they have even knew that it would have cost an extra $35 since they couldn't have possibly tried to ship it yet? Hope you get your money back soon.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

FluffyRabbit said:


> Sorry to hear that! That really sounds like nonsense - how would they have even knew that it would have cost an extra $35 since they couldn't have possibly tried to ship it yet? Hope you get your money back soon.


That's exactly my thoughts. I feel as if they're trying to rip me off. I finally received a response from them this morning, about 10 minutes ago. They offered to send it EMS instead of UPS for $44, LOL!!! This after me requesting several times to not send it, cancel the order and refund me because I refuse to pay any more in shipping. Wow. Anyways...hopefully they get the point. Just refund me already. Told them I wasn't trying to be rude, but if they handle all their orders as such, it's insane and a hassle. Not to mention absurd it would cost $44 to $79 to ship a watch!!!! Haha. I'm still baffled.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

electric_cowboy said:


> I have. Sent several emails today, and even tried to call. Still no word. I'll give em a few days cause it's Easter weekend, and not sure if they observe certain religious days leading up to and after Easter. After that, if nothing, I guess I have to go to my bank and see what can be done as far as fraud or getting my money back. Bums me out, guess I have no one to blame but myself. I should've spent more time researching and went straight to Mr. O instead of being impulsive and impatient.


I have been exchanging emails with Mr OH about a seperate topic; as I was after one of his older watches from a the Korean site; but to my surprise he has both websites in his signature when he replied.
So probably they are partners or so.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I have been exchanging emails with Mr OH about a seperate topic; as I was after one of his older watches from a the Korean site; but to my surprise he has both websites in his signature when he replied.
> So probably they are partners or so.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I think the "other website" retailer is his authorized dealer for that area of the world; with an obvious markup and a ridiculous shipping charge($44 to ship a watch).


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

I believe you are right, an authorized dealer for that part of the world. Sadly though if they keep doing business the way they are...not gonna sell too many watches that way.

I did briefly bring up the issue with Mr. O in the email I sent him and said I was disappointed. He didn't have much to say other than he had hoped the refund I requested would happen in a timely fashion. And magically this morning I finally received an email from the Czech dealer, asking me if I wanted a refund...even though I had already requested it. Lol.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

hi im interested in this watch i just have some question here hope someone can help.

i think the marine diver is available right now at tisselkr.com, do i still have to email mr. oh for confirmation before purchasing this watch?

do you have any idea how can i have a discount coupon? i alredy registered but i dont know where to get discount coupon.

how much is the watch after discount?

thanks


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

wappak said:


> hi im interested in this watch i just have some question here hope someone can help.
> 
> i think the marine diver is available right now at tisselkr.com, do i still have to email mr. oh for confirmation before purchasing this watch?
> 
> ...


I'm based in France and never had to deal with the Czech folks (and from what I read from above, I certainly never will). Always ordered directly from Mr Oh with the cool prices and decent shipping.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

wappak said:


> hi im interested in this watch i just have some question here hope someone can help.
> 
> i think the marine diver is available right now at tisselkr.com, do i still have to email mr. oh for confirmation before purchasing this watch?
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any discount codes or coupons. Here is the link to purchase directly from his site:

TISELL Sub 9015 Automatic Diver 200M


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a shipping notification?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

pw01 said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipping notification?


No, he told me mine would ship 4/12 since he received many orders.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, mine were shipped out on the 28th of March! My Vintage Sub just arrived from another member here!!!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

drttown said:


> Yes, mine were shipped out on the 28th of March! My Vintage Sub just arrived from another member here!!!


Ok thats good, you ordered a day before me, hopefully mine gets out soon. Let us know when you get it, i forgot how long it takes for delivery


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

It looks like it may take, about, two weeks to arrive. The tracking states that it passed through processing in Hong Kong on 3/29....but there is nothing else listed other than that.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

electric_cowboy said:


> Has anyone dealt with the Czech retailer? I purchased a marine diver from them online a couple days ago. Then received an email saying they couldn't ship till 3 days after Easter...ok fine. A little perturbed, I asked why, and was told the shipping carriers weren't open till then. Then they sent me another email the next day telling me I live in a remote part of the United States and would need to pay an additional $35 for shipping on top of the original $44 I paid for 2-4 day UPS shipping. I live 25 minutes south of Portland, Oregon...the largest city in the state. I've since emailed them multiple times today and said if they can't ship the watch for the $44 I paid, then refund my full purchase amount. However...now they aren't responding. Makes me really wonder if I'm getting ripped off.


I bought one recently from them without any issues. Sorry for your struggle, hate to hear that. If you don't end up getting what you ordered, I'm going to be selling a couple soon. I just got a new order straight from the source and now have a couple too many.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

I ordered mine an hour after Mr. Oh sent out the restock email and USPS tracking says that it reached the states today (NY). I can't stop refreshing the page even though I know nothing has changed yet, really hoping it arrives before the weekend!

Now to get my hands on the vintage submersible...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm a little concerned. I ordered two watches and haven't heard a thing from Mr. Oh even though my paypal account shows I've paid for the watches? A buddy of mine, who ordered on the same day I did, has gotten 3 emails and tracking info


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm a little concerned. I ordered two watches and haven't heard a thing from Mr. Oh even though my paypal account shows I've paid for the watches? A buddy of mine, who ordered on the same day I did, has gotten 3 emails and tracking info


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Wrong thread...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

pw01 said:


> I'm a little concerned. I ordered two watches and haven't heard a thing from Mr. Oh even though my paypal account shows I've paid for the watches? A buddy of mine, who ordered on the same day I did, has gotten 3 emails and tracking info


Email him, he will reply within a day


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

electric_cowboy said:


> Has anyone dealt with the Czech retailer? I purchased a marine diver from them online a couple days ago. Then received an email saying they couldn't ship till 3 days after Easter...ok fine. A little perturbed, I asked why, and was told the shipping carriers weren't open till then. Then they sent me another email the next day telling me I live in a remote part of the United States and would need to pay an additional $35 for shipping on top of the original $44 I paid for 2-4 day UPS shipping. I live 25 minutes south of Portland, Oregon...the largest city in the state. I've since emailed them multiple times today and said if they can't ship the watch for the $44 I paid, then refund my full purchase amount. However...now they aren't responding. Makes me really wonder if I'm getting ripped off.


An other unhappy customer of Czech retailer. I am out side EU and he insisted to charge me VAT and refused to sell despite his website mentioning that out side EU will be VAT free .Was very disappointed to buy because 44 Roman is not available at Mr Oh site

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

To those who just pulled the trigger on one, you won't be dissapointed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

I concur.


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Almost a year, still absolutely love it!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Looking at a 2nd hand Tisell diver

Seller says ceramic bezel, but it looks off, it looks brushed?

Opinions ?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> Looking at a 2nd hand Tisell diver
> 
> Seller says ceramic bezel, but it looks off, it looks brushed?
> 
> Opinions ?


That is the vintage submersible it has a brushed insert and domed crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

so vs the regular SUB ?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

The regular sub has a shiny ceramic bezel and a flat crystal, the vintage is a brushed bezel insert and domed crystal. It is much more elegant in person and in the hand. I have one and like the brushed look and the domed crystal.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> so vs the regular SUB ?


Yea it isn't listed on their site but there is a thread dedicated to that watch on here. You have to email [email protected] to buy one new for $220 I believe. Idk how much the seller is asking for the one you are looking at but that's what they go for new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I just checked my tracking number and it looks like my watches have been sitting at the Hong Kong Post Office since 3/29! It states that as of today they have been released for shipping(they have been held for 12 days in Hong Kong)!!! Not happy at this moment.... maybe I will calm down a bit when they arrive.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Yea it isn't listed on their site but there is a thread dedicated to that watch on here. You have to email [email protected] to buy one new for $220 I believe. Idk how much the seller is asking for the one you are looking at but that's what they go for new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who knows how long the wait will be for those. I waited, almost, 6 months for the regular subs to be back in stock. I did hear that he stated they would be back in stock sometime later this month....


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

drttown said:


> I just checked my tracking number and it looks like my watches have been sitting at the Hong Kong Post Office since 3/29! It states that as of today they have been released for shipping(they have been held for 12 days in Hong Kong)!!! Not happy at this moment.... maybe I will calm down a bit when they arrive.


Huh that's really strange that your order got stuck there for so long. Ordered mine around the same time and the expected delivery date is today.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

drttown said:


> Who knows how long the wait will be for those. I waited, almost, 6 months for the regular subs to be back in stock. I did hear that he stated they would be back in stock sometime later this month....


The email I received said April..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Take hat tracking number and apply it to your local carrier (USPS, etc) and after it leaves Hong Kong you'll see the tracking. It stops tracking after it leaves HK post and you have to use your local carriers tracking info. 

As to the insert, it is a brushed ceramic. Super awesome look and feel. 

I created that thread comparing them and there are a few others. Both awesome. I prefer the Vintage over the standard Marine Diver, although they're both awesome. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, I did that and the info that the USPS has states that it passed through the Hong Kong processing facility, today....


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

drttown said:


> Thanks, I did that and the info that the USPS has states that it passed through the Hong Kong processing facility, today....


To make you feel better, meranom shipped my vostok on 3/21. As of today its still in Moscow lol.

My Tisell didnt even ship yet and i paid for it 3/24.

So there could always be worse


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> To make you feel better, meranom shipped my vostok on 3/21. As of today its still in Moscow lol.
> 
> My Tisell didnt even ship yet and i paid for it 3/24.
> 
> So there could always be worse


Thanks, I know that there are more important things to get upset over, other than something as trivial as this. I guess I was just venting.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've gotten no notice of shipment, or an order confirmation, and my order was placed on 3/25. I sent an email on 4/4 inquiring if there was a problem with my order but have received no response. I'm only concerned because a friend ordered his watch on the same day as me and received an email confirming the order and another with tracking information before I reached out to Mr. Oh.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Keep trying him via an email, he will respond back, eventually!


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

So I received my marine divers that I recently purchased (I purchased 2), and one of them has an issue with the bezel. It gets stuck to the point where it takes a lot of force to move it. Anyone else have any issues like this with their Tisell? I emailed Mr. Oh and I am awaiting a response. The new ones have the signed crown now, and come in the carrying case.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

fel2718 said:


> So I received my marine divers that I recently purchased (I purchased 2), and one of them has an issue with the bezel. It gets stuck to the point where it takes a lot of force to move it. Anyone else have any issues like this with their Tisell? I emailed Mr. Oh and I am awaiting a response. The new ones have the signed crown now, and come in the carrying case.


I'll check mine once it comes in. USPS teased me today with an incorrect delivery date for today, really hoping it's delivered tomorrow


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

drttown said:


> Keep trying him via an email, he will respond back, eventually!


I sent him this

"I purchased two watches from you on 3/25/18. A black bezel, black dial, no date and a green bezel, black dial, no date. I've never received any sort of order confirmation or any sort of tracking information. I understand that you are probably very busy filling orders, but I just wanted to make sure that you've received and are processing mine. Thank you for your time and best wishes to you." 
Sent from my iPad,
John C. Mussler


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Has anyone gotten more info on the next batch of vintage subs other than mid April? Are they rolling out yet?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't have any more info other than sometime in "April". But, my Vintage says hi while I wait for my others to arrive!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

pw01 said:


> I sent him this
> 
> "I purchased two watches from you on 3/25/18. A black bezel, black dial, no date and a green bezel, black dial, no date. I've never received any sort of order confirmation or any sort of tracking information. I understand that you are probably very busy filling orders, but I just wanted to make sure that you've received and are processing mine. Thank you for your time and best wishes to you."
> Sent from my iPad,
> John C. Mussler


He replied with an apology and tracking numbers for both watches. He's a super nice guy to do business with!


----------



## EscParticle (Oct 31, 2017)

pw01 said:


> He replied with an apology and tracking numbers for both watches. He's a super nice guy to do business with!


I just wrote to him because I placed 2 orders with him recently. First package seems to be lost because the last update I have is from 3/16 and the 2nd one which was the sub came today and has a piece of dust under the crystal. I hope to get both issues resolved.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

Now I remember why I hate USPS...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

EscParticle said:


> I just wrote to him because I placed 2 orders with him recently. First package seems to be lost because the last update I have is from 3/16 and the 2nd one which was the sub came today and has a piece of dust under the crystal. I hope to get both issues resolved.


That's the type of luck that I seem to have lol


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

drttown said:


> I don't have any more info other than sometime in "April". But, my Vintage says hi while I wait for my others to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 13049501


Oh dear lord. That's the one I'm waiting on this next batch. Your watch looks fanfreakingtastic!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

drttown said:


> I don't have any more info other than sometime in "April". But, my Vintage says hi while I wait for my others to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 13049501


So good. I really hope Mr. Oh can ship out the next batch of these soon. The wait just keeps getting harder and harder.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

Worth the wait . No QC issues here, bezel working great and everything is aligned. I was worried about the Miyota rotor noise but I like being able to "hear" my automatics and I definitely don't think it's too loud. Just a gorgeous watch, definitely buying a submersible once they're in stock. Also seems like Mr. Oh included the watch box for free in this round of orders, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the positive sentiments. The Vintage really is a great looking watch. The bezel and dial are, almost, a dark grey color instead of a black; they really look good on the wrist.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm really debating if I should wait for the submersible OR get the marine diver.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

yourbrotony said:


> Worth the wait . No QC issues here, bezel working great and everything is aligned. I was worried about the Miyota rotor noise but I like being able to "hear" my automatics and I definitely don't think it's too loud. Just a gorgeous watch, definitely buying a submersible once they're in stock. Also seems like Mr. Oh included the watch box for free in this round of orders, a pleasant surprise.


Nice,
How long did the shipping take for you?


----------



## EscParticle (Oct 31, 2017)

EscParticle said:


> I just wrote to him because I placed 2 orders with him recently. First package seems to be lost because the last update I have is from 3/16 and the 2nd one which was the sub came today and has a piece of dust under the crystal. I hope to get both issues resolved.


Just in case anyone is interested, Mr. Oh is taking care of me so things are looking good so far besides the fact that I'll have to keep waiting a bit.

To DuckaDiesel, I ordered on the 23rd, it shipped on the 28th, and I got it in Pennsylvania on 4/10.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

electric_cowboy said:


> I'm really debating if I should wait for the submersible OR get the marine diver.


Why not order both and sell whichever you like less? I'm already seeing the most recent batch of marine diver's going up for sale above retail on the bay (even though I'm pretty sure they're still in stock). Never heard of anyone having difficulty selling their Tisell subs!



DuckaDiesel said:


> Nice,
> How long did the shipping take for you?


Took 4 days for my package to be shipped, arrived in the US 4 days after, and took 5 days to arrive at my doorstep (2 of which were USPS' fault) so about a week and a half-two weeks total for me.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

After much research (and a lot of time reading this thread) I finally decided on a Blue Dial,No Date/Blue Bezel combo. Big props to the guys who provided all the information and pictures on the previous 304 pages to help me confidently buy this watch. 

I'm curious to the other blue dial owners out there. From pictures it looks like the blue dial is much darker than the blue bezel? Is that due to the A/R coating on the crystal? Or is it just another shade of blue altogether? I have some minor modifications planned so it's not that big of a deal either way, just interested to find out more about dial color before I receive it.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

electric_cowboy said:


> I'm really debating if I should wait for the submersible OR get the marine diver.


I say get both!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

electric_cowboy said:


> I'm really debating if I should wait for the submersible OR get the marine diver.


Get both! I couldn't decide between black bezel, black dial and green bezel, green dial. You guessed it, both are on the way lol


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

yourbrotony said:


> Worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one did you end up getting. The attachment is blocked on my end for some reason.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

If I got both...im pretty sure the wife would kill me or make me sleep on the couch for a month. Haha.


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

electric_cowboy said:


> Which one did you end up getting. The attachment is blocked on my end for some reason.


My marine diver just arrived, the vintage subs haven't restocked yet. That being said, I received an exciting email today:

_Dear Tony,

Thank you for your feedback.
Vintage submersible will begin selling soon. I will send you an email.

Best regards,

TISELL WATCH_


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

electric_cowboy said:


> If I got both...im pretty sure the wife would kill me or make me sleep on the couch for a month. Haha.


A month isn't really that long


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

electric_cowboy said:


> If I got both...im pretty sure the wife would kill me or make me sleep on the couch for a month. Haha.


I have a pretty good idea, get a new wife and the two watches... Just kidding!


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

True. A month isn't that long. And a new wife with less miles wouldn't hurt. Haha. I joke I joke. She'd just be mad cause I've bought and sold way too many watches this last year.


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

Has any one here from Singapore ship this Tisell Submarine watch into Singapore before?

Were there any problems with the Singapore Customs?


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

funkycatspangky said:


> Has any one here from Singapore ship this Tisell Submarine watch into Singapore before?
> 
> Were there any problems with the Singapore Customs?


No issues with Singapore Customs. 
You may refer to my post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tisell-vintage-submersible-owners-thread-4495613-22.html#post44387351


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

funkycatspangky said:


> Has any one here from Singapore ship this Tisell Submarine watch into Singapore before?
> 
> Were there any problems with the Singapore Customs?


Zero issue. ;-)


----------



## Doppler1992 (Apr 14, 2018)

Houls said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Sorry to be dredging through two-year old posts, but my Tisell Sub Marine Dive, Black, Black, Date, No Cyclops just arrived, and I wish to try a decent rubber strap to wear during the hot humid months in Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doppler1992 (Apr 14, 2018)

Doppler1992 said:


> Houls said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go!
> ...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Has anyone heard from Mr Oh about the vintage subs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EscParticle (Oct 31, 2017)

rbanks40 said:


> After much research (and a lot of time reading this thread) I finally decided on a Blue Dial,No Date/Blue Bezel combo. Big props to the guys who provided all the information and pictures on the previous 304 pages to help me confidently buy this watch.
> 
> I'm curious to the other blue dial owners out there. From pictures it looks like the blue dial is much darker than the blue bezel? Is that due to the A/R coating on the crystal? Or is it just another shade of blue altogether? I have some minor modifications planned so it's not that big of a deal either way, just interested to find out more about dial color before I receive it.


The dial is a very dark blue and very different from the bezel.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

TheHans said:


> Has anyone heard from Mr Oh about the vintage subs yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm always checking my email for a heads up from Mr Oh about the Vintage Subs. I have not seen an update about availability yet. I needzzzzzzz one!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!!!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> I'm always checking my email for a heads up from Mr Oh about the Vintage Subs. I have not seen an update about availability yet. I needzzzzzzz one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


I ordered one this weekend and he still says a mid-April completion date for the vintage sub.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I ordered one this weekend and he still says a mid-April completion date for the vintage sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I woke up to the email this morning! Got one ordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Vintage Sub has restocked. Get your orders in.


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi all,
I just got the email from Mr Oh to order a vintage sub. I've been on the wait list since the new year.
I skipped the option of ordering a marine diver as the vintage sub has much more appeal to me. I've never seen either in the flesh.

Niall

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

You are going to like the Vintage Sub, heck I think you would like either one of them! The Vintage looks even better in person and on the wrist, than just in pictures.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rbanks40 said:


> After much research (and a lot of time reading this thread) I finally decided on a Blue Dial,No Date/Blue Bezel combo. Big props to the guys who provided all the information and pictures on the previous 304 pages to help me confidently buy this watch.
> 
> I'm curious to the other blue dial owners out there. From pictures it looks like the blue dial is much darker than the blue bezel? Is that due to the A/R coating on the crystal? Or is it just another shade of blue altogether? I have some minor modifications planned so it's not that big of a deal either way, just interested to find out more about dial color before I receive it.











A few pictures of the blue/blue no date in the real world to help you get an idea of the color. The dial is a darker blue and in some pictures has been mistaken for black. I absolutely love it but am still about to order the vintage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> It defeats the purpose being on the waiting list if you are going to post the links here. Wait at list a few days for people to order that get the emails.


Good point DuckaDiesel. I thought I was being helpful but didn't think of this consequence


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> You are going to like the Vintage Sub, heck I think you would like either one of them! The Vintage looks even better in person and on the wrist, than just in pictures.


I think the Vintage is their best looking Sub-design watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Good point DuckaDiesel. I thought I was being helpful but didn't think of this consequence


And, I was about to ask for the link....


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Got the e-mail, and promptly placed an order for the vintage. Pretty pumped.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

TheJubs said:


> Got the e-mail, and promptly placed an order for the vintage. Pretty pumped.


If you are in the US, now it's just the 3-5 week wait for him to fulfill the order, then travel halfway across the globe!!! You will like it when it arrives!


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

drttown said:


> You are going to like the Vintage Sub, heck I think you would like either one of them! The Vintage looks even better in person and on the wrist, than just in pictures.


Totally agree. Was deciding between the non date Marine Diver and the Vintage Sub last year. No regrets on my decision.










Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the pics porterjrm! That blue does look really good. I got the shipping confirmation for mine today. The wait begins...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

ak_angel said:


> Totally agree. Was deciding between the non date Marine Diver and the Vintage Sub last year. No regrets on my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, the newer version of the Vintage Sub has the blue lume? Mine has the green/yellow'ish lume....


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

drttown said:


> So, the newer version of the Vintage Sub has the blue lume? Mine has the green/yellow'ish lume....


Nah, mine is not the newer version. Got my Vintage Sub in July 2017. I think it's just the lighting and I doubt newer batch of Vintage Sub has blue lume.

Here's a lume comparison of Tisell Vintage Sub vs Citizen Nighthawk.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, thanks. Yes, there is definitely a difference in the color between the Vintage and the Marine Subs!


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Vintage has C3 I believe, and the marine star has bgw9 (blue). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Vintage has C3 I believe, and the marine star has bgw9 (blue).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I believe you are correct. I had just thought, for a minute, that the Vintage had switched to the bgw9.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Has anyone attempted to acquire additional bezels from Mr. Oh and do a swap? Curious as to the process. Is the insert interchangeable or is it glued down? When he ships is it just the insert or the entire bezel with insert installed? Thanks!










Edit to add picture because....pictures


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Has anyone attempted to acquire additional bezels from Mr. Oh and do a swap? Curious as to the process. Is the insert interchangeable or is it glued down? When he ships is it just the insert or the entire bezel with insert installed? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bezel swap between the Vintage and Marine Diver?

Asked. Different parts altogether and aren't swappable between cases.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Bezel swap between the Vintage and Marine Diver?
> 
> Asked. Different parts altogether and aren't swappable between cases.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


What about just on the Marine Diver?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Ola 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just received my Marine Diver black bezel, black dial, No Date. I have waited months for this. In that time I have started to like the non-homage watches. This looks like a nice watch, but definitely going to have to find it a new home. Oh well...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

That is a shame, but on the bright side, it won't take long to move it along to it's new owner!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rbanks40 said:


> Thanks for the pics porterjrm! That blue does look really good. I got the shipping confirmation for mine today. The wait begins...


I hope you enjoy it! Post pics when you get it. I'm curious to see if he has fixed his clasp issue since last year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

The clasps on my new ones have been fine(the links slide in and out without resistance)... although I did get a replacement band from him, a few months ago, that I did have to grind down one of the links to get it to fit together to the next link, when I removed several links in between.


----------



## chris58 (Oct 18, 2016)

My No Date on a Rubber B strap. Vintage diver in the mail from Mr Oh


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Received a Marine Diver from the latest batch yesterday, the glidelock is much better in the sense it's perfectly machined to accept all ranges of adjusting wrt link width. The overall feeling is still that it's a cheap bracelet though (personal opinion of course). Still the best bargain around when it comes to quality sub homages imho.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

n1k0 said:


> Received a Marine Diver from the latest batch yesterday, the glidelock is much better in the sense it's perfectly machined to accept all ranges of adjusting wrt link width. The overall feeling is still that it's a cheap bracelet though (personal opinion of course). Still the best bargain around when it comes to quality sub homages imho.


Excellent news! Hopefully it's the same clasp on the vintage. I don't think it's the same bracelet right? Or just the end links are different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Well...got my order in for the Vintage. Hopefully I got it ordered in time before they sold out or anything of the sort. Wasn't paying attention to this thread or checking my emails for a few days and missed that he messaged me that we're back in stock a few days ago. Anyhow, what's the average shipping time to the States? A couple weeks? A few days?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheHans said:


> Excellent news! Hopefully it's the same clasp on the vintage. I don't think it's the same bracelet right? Or just the end links are different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same bracelet and clasp on Marine Diver and Vintage Sub.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Tisell has the Vintage Sub and Sub 9015 available on their website again.
I ordered the Vintage. 

Vintage Sub:
TISELL Vintage Submersible MIYOTA 90s5, Lume C3, 200M
Sub 9015:
TISELL Sub 9015 Automatic Diver 200M


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice. You will like it. It usually takes about 2 weks to reach you from Hong Kong.



electric_cowboy said:


> Well...got my order in for the Vintage. Hopefully I got it ordered in time before they sold out or anything of the sort. Wasn't paying attention to this thread or checking my emails for a few days and missed that he messaged me that we're back in stock a few days ago. Anyhow, what's the average shipping time to the States? A couple weeks? A few days?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

2 weeks would be great, I ordered mine on 3/25. My black bezel, black dial, no date is supposed to be here on Monday. I haven't even received shipping info on the the green bezel, black dial, no date


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Just received mine.
One of the rare re-buys I made.
This one is here to stay


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

JCartwright77 said:


> Just received my Marine Diver black bezel, black dial, No Date. I have waited months for this. In that time I have started to like the non-homage watches. This looks like a nice watch, but definitely going to have to find it a new home. Oh well...
> View attachment 13075451


I would think about it and sit on it a little bit. You may regret it later. Whole homage thing is crapshoot. I went through the same phase and regretted selling some of my pieces that I am now rebuying. Tisell sub is one of them.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would think about it and sit on it a little bit. You may regret it later. Whole homage thing is crapshoot. I went through the same phase and regretted selling some of my pieces that I am now rebuying. Tisell sub is one of them.


Very good advice and so true. I usually sell a watch and then end up, several months later, re-purchasing the same thing! I guess you don't know what you have until it's gone.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

koala said:


> Glad to share that my first dive watch has arrived! Can't wait to get the bracelet assembled.


\Don't forget the Loctite 222 red bottle if the screws loosen. I had one that kept working free.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone have both the Marine Diver and the Vintage Submersible and prefer the Marine Diver? I bought the Marine Diver and love it, but the Submersible seems great too. Everyone I seen that has both though, seems to prefer the Submersible... makes me wonder if I picked the wrong one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> Does anyone have both the Marine Diver and the Vintage Submersible and prefer the Marine Diver? I bought the Marine Diver and love it, but the Submersible seems great too. Everyone I seen that has both though, seems to prefer the Submersible... makes me wonder if I picked the wrong one.


Yeah, you picked the wrong one.

Kidding. :-d

Why not get both to find out which you like better? I have seen some prefer the modern looking Marine Diver more, than the vintage inspired Submersible.

In any case, I'll not be surprised if you keep both in the end.


----------



## Miky.T (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey Folks

Can anyone with 6inch wrists comment on these?

I'm on the fence.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

watchesaresocool said:


> Does anyone have both the Marine Diver and the Vintage Submersible and prefer the Marine Diver? I bought the Marine Diver and love it, but the Submersible seems great too. Everyone I seen that has both though, seems to prefer the Submersible... makes me wonder if I picked the wrong one.


I have both and keep switching between them, I love them equally. The Marine Diver is slightly dressier while the Submersible is a little more tooly, so it mostly depends on mood & context. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2017)

Received my watch, disappointed with the quality. I'm paying a fair bit more than parnis and to have the 12 marker be crooked seems unacceptable to me. Makes the watch feel cheap even if it is only off a degree or two. Were my expectations too high?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> Does anyone have both the Marine Diver and the Vintage Submersible and prefer the Marine Diver? I bought the Marine Diver and love it, but the Submersible seems great too. Everyone I seen that has both though, seems to prefer the Submersible... makes me wonder if I picked the wrong one.


There's a thread dedicated to comparing the Marine Diver and Vintage Sub.....try there to see if others have spoken to that question.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> There's a thread dedicated to comparing the Marine Diver and Vintage Sub.....try there to see if others have spoken to that question.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I read it, unfortunately no one really chimed in on the topic.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

watchesaresocool said:


> I read it, unfortunately no one really chimed in on the topic.


They are the same apart of the dial and bezel. Buy the vintage sub and see what you like better, sell the other one or keep both. You don't lose any money by selling Tisell. Some make profit even.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Received my watch, disappointed with the quality. I'm paying a fair bit more than parnis and to have the 12 marker be crooked seems unacceptable to me. Makes the watch feel cheap even if it is only off a degree or two. Were my expectations too high?


Lol what is crooked? Triangle at 12 looks fine and bezel triangle and pip at 12 align with it.
Apart from the bracelet I would compare this to steinhart quality.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2017)

I couldnt figure out how to edit my post. With it rotated you can see it better, it is definitely off. The left tip is higher than the right.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> I couldnt figure out how to edit my post. With it rotated you can see it better, it is definitely off.


Ok i see now when i zoom in close.
Send him an email see the options offered, try to live with it or sell it and move on.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I can understand and sympathize with you.....but you have to remember that this is a $230 watch. With that being said, I know that is a lot of money to some people, and not a lot to others. I have been up and down the sub homage watch list(Squale, Davosa, Tag Heuer, Tisell and Ginault) and I have to say that of those I still own the Squale, Davosa and several Tisell's. I no longer own the most expensive one, the Ginault(to me it was no where near the quality and detail that it's $1000+ price would suggest). I think that for the money, and the level of build quality that you get, the Tisell can't be beat! I guess that I just wear my watches and really don't examine them with the level of detail that some do. It has never really occurred to me to make sure that the pip lume, or a marker, are exactly 100% level and aligned.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

drttown said:


> I can understand and sympathize with you.....but you have to remember that this is a $230 watch. With that being said, I know that is a lot of money to some people, and not a lot to others. I have been up and down the sub homage watch list(Squale, Davosa, Tag Heuer, Tisell and Ginault) and I have to say that of those I still own the Squale, Davosa and several Tisell's. I no longer own the most expensive one, the Ginault(to me it was no where near the quality and detail that it's $1000+ price would suggest). I think that for the money, and the level of build quality that you get, the Tisell can't be beat! I guess that I just wear my watches and really don't examine them with the level of detail that some do. It has never really occurred to me to make sure that the pip lume, or a marker, are exactly 100% level and aligned.


I'm with you on this, there is no way I could enjoy watch collecting if got that particular about every $200 watch.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

drttown said:


> I can understand and sympathize with you.....but you have to remember that this is a $230 watch. With that being said, I know that is a lot of money to some people, and not a lot to others. I have been up and down the sub homage watch list(Squale, Davosa, Tag Heuer, Tisell and Ginault) and I have to say that of those I still own the Squale, Davosa and several Tisell's. I no longer own the most expensive one, the Ginault(to me it was no where near the quality and detail that it's $1000+ price would suggest). I think that for the money, and the level of build quality that you get, the Tisell can't be beat! I guess that I just wear my watches and really don't examine them with the level of detail that some do. It has never really occurred to me to make sure that the pip lume, or a marker, are exactly 100% level and aligned.


Even Seiko has tons of issues with alignment, and I would rate them pretty high as far as quality goes. There will always be a small percentage of these kinds of issues when humans are involved in the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2017)

skunkworks said:


> I'm with you on this, there is no way I could enjoy watch collecting if got that particular about every $200 watch.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Fair enough, I didnt notice it when I first received it but once I saw it I could not see it. It is more obvious in person imo. I was just expecting better as I have had a few parnis watches and I havent had this issue. It is still the most expensive watch I have as it is almost 300 cad. I like it otherwise. The green sunburst is awesome.

"Even Seiko has tons of issues with alignment, and I would rate them pretty high as far as quality goes. There will always be a small percentage of these kinds of issues when humans are involved in the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk "

I know, I have followed multiple on the deal sites. Just sucks when it happens to you.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Fair enough, I didnt notice it when I first received it but once I saw it I could not see it. It is more obvious in person imo. I was just expecting better as I have had a few parnis watches and I havent had this issue. It is still the most expensive watch I have as it is almost 300 cad. I like it otherwise. The green sunburst is awesome.
> 
> "Even Seiko has tons of issues with alignment, and I would rate them pretty high as far as quality goes. There will always be a small percentage of these kinds of issues when humans are involved in the process.
> 
> ...


Email Mr. Oh with the pictures and see what he says. I believe he is very responsive from other experiences I've read.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> I couldnt figure out how to edit my post. With it rotated you can see it better, it is definitely off. The left tip is higher than the right.


I see it. At the 59 minute mark it is a touch closer to the marker than at the 1 minute mark. By just a hair. I suspect that at a normal reading distance it's damn hard to see.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

The hotter days are coming....does anyone know of any affordable rubber strap with curved lugs that will securely fit the Tisell Marine Diver?
Not interested in straight lug strap as I have a bunch of them.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Miky.T said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Can anyone with 6inch wrists comment on these?
> 
> I'm on the fence.


I have a 6.5" wrist and the clasp makes for a wierd kind of fit. The clasp is long and thick and, almost, takes up the entire length of the underside of my wrist. I would suppose that with a 6" wrist, it may make it a bit more cumbersome. Although, with the glidelock adjustment, you should be able to get enough links removed to make it fit; my only concern would be where the clasp sits on the underside of your wrist. But, I would say pull the trigger and try it out. If you don't like it, there will always be someone here on this forum that would take it off your hands.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, that's a bummer. Received a notice that there were so many orders placed for the vintage sub, that mine won't get shipped out till May 3rd. 😞 Patience.....more patience. Lol.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

electric_cowboy said:


> Well, that's a bummer. Received a notice that there were so many orders placed for the vintage sub, that mine won't get shipped out till May 3rd. 😞 Patience.....more patience. Lol.


Given the kudos for the Vintage, a delay is not too surprising. Ordered mine yesterday when I stumbled across the fact that the Vintage was in stock. The wait will be worth it when it finally arrives, I reckon.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Mototime said:


> Given the kudos for the Vintage, a delay is not too surprising. Ordered mine yesterday when I stumbled across the fact that the Vintage was in stock. The wait will be worth it when it finally arrives, I reckon.


That's how I feel too. More than sure the wait will be worth it.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just received my green bezel, black dial, no date all I can say is wow! This watch is absolutely gorgeous! I seriously can't believe I only paid $220 for it, the hype is real. I've inspected it with a magnifying glass and can find no flaws, perfect alignment on the dial and bezel. It's no more noisy than my other Miyota powered watch and can certainly teach Armida a thing or two about case finishing. It does, however, have quiet a bit of play in the bezel. I can easily move the bezel a half click either way, would you send it back? I've also got a question about the glide lock clasp. Where do you set it before you size the watch, all the way in, middle, all the way out?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I've decided I have to have it fixed/replaced, I've never had a watch with so much play in the bezel. It's a real shame because I absolutely love the watch, it's so well done. I wonder what the fix for something like that is? I hope I get to keep the same watch because it's appearance is truly flawless and the glide lock clasp work beautifully. Even though mine needs a fix, I'd absolutely recommend this watch to anyone. I sent Mr. Oh an email, I'll report his response


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Just received my green bezel, black dial, no date all I can say is wow! This watch is absolutely gorgeous! I seriously can't believe I only paid $220 for it, the hype is real. I've inspected it with a magnifying glass and can find no flaws, perfect alignment on the dial and bezel. It's no more noisy than my other Miyota powered watch and can certainly teach Armida a thing or two about case finishing. It does, however, have quiet a bit of play in the bezel. I can easily move the bezel a half click either way, would you send it back? I've also got a question about the glide lock clasp. Where do you set it before you size the watch, all the way in, middle, all the way out?


For any GlideLock like clasps, I always set it all the way in first, before I size the bracelet. After all, the GlideLock is supposed to function like a diver extension, isn't it?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

That's kind of what I was thinking


----------



## bossrik (May 18, 2014)

After reading post ~#1000 (still in 2016) or so, I went to the site and ordered the Marine Diver green/green w/date. Was in stock but had a price increase to ~$265 + $17 shipping to Japan... Ok, maybe some of the wrinkles had been ironed out. From all the praise, felt it was still a good deal but wondering why it was shipping from Czechoslovakia... new assembly place???. A few days later, around post #2,600 I found there is another distributor. OOOOHHHHH!!! Anyway, after hassling to get the VAT removed, I paid on 4/16 and it apparently was promptly dispatched. Since 4/19 it has been stuck in Praha. I'm also following on the local Japanese post tracking sight with the same results displayed. Here's hoping for a sub with, so much anticipation, to arrive soon.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

10% off sale through May 1


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh82OPxHZ55/

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> 10% off sale through May 1
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Ah, that is the "retail site". Are they still charging $40 to ship???


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> Ah, that is the "retail site". Are they still charging $40 to ship???


It's their new site with regular price I believe....is there a link there to see?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

$230 on the kr site


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep still $44 shipping. This is a reseller. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

You are correct, that is the retailer, with an absurd shipping charge, on top of a $100 price increase!!!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I see they still ship to Yugoslavia, a country which has not existed for 20+ years, which is very clever of them and justifies their mark-up IMO.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

So yesterday I received my green bezel, black dial, no date sub. While I am very happy with the watch it seems to have an excessive amount of side to side play in the bezel. I sent Mr. Oh an email asking what could be done to remedy the situation and I received an unexpected response from him today -

"Dear John

Thank you for your feedback. Sorry. The bezel moves slightly to the left and right. There is no way to help you. I look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards,
Tisell Watch"

I was rather surprised by his response. While I was trying to decide how to respond to him, my other watch was delivered. It too has a lot of side to side play in the bezel. Is this considered normal for this watch, or at least this batch? Do you think that's what he's trying to say in his response?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> So yesterday I received my green bezel, black dial, no date sub. While I am very happy with the watch it seems to have an excessive amount of side to side play in the bezel. I sent Mr. Oh an email asking what could be done to remedy the situation and I received an unexpected response from him today -
> 
> "Dear John
> 
> ...


Yes he was being clear that the bezel isn't perfect. He barely speaks English and does the best he can to communicate. Super nice guy.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking


I put it in the middle. Your wrist will shrink and expand. YMMV but that's my humble opinion.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I just spun the bezel on one of my new Tisell's and it does spin rather easy, but I can't reproduce the kind of "play" that you are referring to. I also just spun the bezel on my Davosa Ternos, and it is quite a bit harder to turn, almost too hard to turn; but I don't usually spin or use the bezels, so I have never really used it in a judgement as to how good a watch is, or should be!


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Just placed an order for the green bezel/green dial with date. Got a confirmation that it would ship first week of May and would take a week to arrive in HK. Can’t wait to see just how good this thing is?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Here is the clasp position on my 7 inch wrist.
I have the glidelock end links all the way in as well.
The reason I have the clasp position this way is so that I don't see it peaking out when looking at the watch while desk diving.
And my bezel also has some backplay but it aligns, no big deal, for me its there for esthetics only anyway. 
The bracelet and clasp are extremely comfortable. Yeah it squeaks sometimes and the safety lock on the clasp keeps opening and cant keep shut but I love this watch.
The movement, dial, crystal and bezel insert alone are worth the $230 he is charging. 
If the case finishing and bracelet were better you are looking at squale/davosa/ginault and id pay $400 for that watch.

Ps. mr oh will send me clasp replacement for it with the vintage sub


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

drttown said:


> I just spun the bezel on one of my new Tisell's and it does spin rather easy, but I can't reproduce the kind of "play" that you are referring to. I also just spun the bezel on my Davosa Ternos, and it is quite a bit harder to turn, almost too hard to turn; but I don't usually spin or use the bezels, so I have never really used it in a judgement as to how good a watch is, or should be!


Grasp the bezel as if you are going to turn it. On mine you can move the bezel left or right about half a turn without it clicking.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes he was being clear that the bezel isn't perfect. He barely speaks English and does the best he can to communicate. Super nice guy.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks for the reply, that's kind of what I was starting to think. What has your bezel "experience" been with theses watches? I can't quit looking at my no date Kermit, I hope it doesn't make the black one gather dust lol


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's kind of what I was starting to think. What has your bezel "experience" been with theses watches? I can't quit looking at my no date Kermit, I hope it doesn't make the black one gather dust lol


Mine have been tight. At $220-$230 I have zero expectations of flawless performance.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you think it's the bezel spring? I wonder how to tighten it up? I can certainly live with it because otherwise I love the watches for the money, but I'd address it if I could


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's kind of what I was starting to think. What has your bezel "experience" been with theses watches? I can't quit looking at my no date Kermit, I hope it doesn't make the black one gather dust lol


My V2 is perfectly aligned and solid with no play at all.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

So how good is Tisell Sub with water? Is it actually water proof to the degree it says it is? Can you wash it/ shower with it at least?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> So how good is Tisell Sub with water? Is it actually water proof to the degree it says it is? Can you wash it/ shower with it at least?


Better than the ratings. Wear it with them knowledge that you'll have zero issues.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

A friend of mine at work got a green/green/date this round and his bezel has quite a bit of play too. Do you think he changed bezel suppliers?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> So how good is Tisell Sub with water? Is it actually water proof to the degree it says it is? Can you wash it/ shower with it at least?


My guess is Tisell Subs are good enough to swim and dive to a depth of 50 m, although I only tested it in a swimming pool no deeper than 3 m.

No, I don't think it can hold till 200 m. But no one had proofed or tested to the depth indicated yet.

Yes, of course, wash it or shower with it are totally fine. I did that many times.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

A friend of mine at work got a green/green/date this round and his bezel has quite a bit of play too. Do you think he changed bezel suppliers?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My guess is Tisell Subs are good enough to swim and dive to a depth of 50 m, although I only tested it in a swimming pool no deeper than 3 m.
> 
> No, I don't think it can hold till 200 m. But no one had proofed or tested to the depth indicated yet.
> 
> Yes, of course, wash it or shower with it are totally fine. I did that many times.


I do recall way back someone testing theirs beyond the stated measurements and it passed with flying colors. Mr Oh has also stated to me personally that the watches do meet the stated ratings.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Grasp the bezel as if you are going to turn it. On mine you can move the bezel left or right about half a turn without it clicking.


Half a turn, like 180 degrees? Because that is insane if he is not honoring that fault.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Durkano said:


> Half a turn, like 180 degrees? Because that is insane if he is not honoring that fault.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No, lol, it's not that bad. More like 1/2 minute each way


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I do recall way back someone testing theirs beyond the stated measurements and it passed with flying colors. Mr Oh has also stated to me personally that the watches do meet the stated ratings.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Maybe.

But then again I'm not going to dive beyond 20 m, like forever. So 50 m WR with screw-on crown will be fine.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> A friend of mine at work got a green/green/date this round and his bezel has quite a bit of play too. Do you think he changed bezel suppliers?


I have a green bezel/black dial w/cyclops and date and it does have a little play, back and forth. However, my Tisell is much easier to turn than my Davosa and Squale. I can barely move the Davosa and Squale. It may just be a function of the spring underneath, but I much prefer the action on the Tisell. Ultimately, if you are not happy with it see if you can send it back, or try to sell it here.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

pw01 said:


> No, lol, it's not that bad. More like 1/2 minute each way


1/2 a minute? I've had more expensive watches with play like that, pretty common. I wouldn't sweat it.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

can anyone recommend a rubber strap for the tisell sub?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Mine says "hello" from Texas!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

drttown said:


> I have a green bezel/black dial w/cyclops and date and it does have a little play, back and forth. However, my Tisell is much easier to turn than my Davosa and Squale. I can barely move the Davosa and Squale. It may just be a function of the spring underneath, but I much prefer the action on the Tisell. Ultimately, if you are not happy with it see if you can send it back, or try to sell it here.


It not horrible, I ccan certainly live with it because the watch is beautiful. The black one that just came is a different subject, that one is going back because I can't turn it. Mr. Oh has asked me to return it


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

watchesaresocool said:


> can anyone recommend a rubber strap for the tisell sub?


+1

In the mean time, this will do:









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

pierch said:


> +1
> 
> In the mean time, this will do:
> 
> ...


Great combo! I am wearing the same today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

WJG16 said:


> Great combo! I am wearing the same today.
> 
> View attachment 13088749
> 
> ...


Well, not quite, mine has a blue dial and black bazel .

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

pierch said:


> Well, not quite, mine has a blue dial and black bazel .
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Ah yes. I see that now. Regardless, I still like your taste in watches and straps


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've noticed the bracelet on my watch squeaks between some of the links, anybody else notice this? Is this something that will wear in or is there some way to lubricate the bracelet. I see what people mean when they talk about the bracelet detracting from the watch. The watch itself is really nice, I'd gladly pay more for a nicer bracelet


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> I've noticed the bracelet on my watch squeaks between some of the links, anybody else notice this? Is this something that will wear in or is there some way to lubricate the bracelet. I see what people mean when they talk about the bracelet detracting from the watch. The watch itself is really nice, I'd gladly pay more for a nicer bracelet


I have heard that you can remove the band and soak it in baby oil.... I don't know how easy that would be to clean up, afterwards, though. I took one of my Tisell's to my local horologist, to swap in a new factory bracelet(I broke one of the links....long story), and he commented on how good he thought the bracelet was; without knowing anything about the brand. He said that he thought it was a very good and well made bracelet(and this guy is certified to work on Rolex's)!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I read, on a Rolex forum, that it's pretty common and tends to go away as the bracelet gets broken in


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

As it loosens up a bit, it should go away, or get a little better.


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

Mine shipped today, from Hong Kong? I had expected Korea.


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

ROs said:


> Mine shipped today, from Hong Kong? I had expected Korea.


Mine has been shipped from HK too. I'm assuming that he just mass produces them in HK now so he can keep up with demand?


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

HK, really? I live in hk and was told on email that shipping would take 1 week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

Part of the reason I bought it was the hype from this Mr ohs personal regulation of each watch. Well it's on its way now so that's that. Hope it lives up to my expectations, or it's getting flipped.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

ROs said:


> Part of the reason I bought it was the hype from this Mr ohs personal regulation of each watch. Well it's on its way now so that's that. Hope it lives up to my expectations, or it's getting flipped.


If you go into this expecting it to be on par with a $1000+ watch, then you will probably be disappointed. But, if you go into this expecting a $300-$400 watch, then I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I sold my Ginault to get another Tisell; I too bought the Ginault based on all the hype it was receiving here. In no way did it live up to it's $1200+ retail price! But, I think that the Tisell lives up to it's $230 price and excels at $100-$200 above that. This is just my opinion, and opinions are the advice that a lot of us will make a purchase based upon, here on the website!


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

drttown said:


> ROs said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the reason I bought it was the hype from this Mr ohs personal regulation of each watch. Well it's on its way now so that's that. Hope it lives up to my expectations, or it's getting flipped.
> ...


I'm not expecting four figure quality but I did like the idea that someone hand regulated the watch. If it's even reasonable accurate I will be ok with it. Really I don't see it being a big deal, just an unexpected change - I'm still pretty excited - but that happens any time I get a tracking number for anything!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine has lost 12 seconds in the first 4 days I've had it, not to bad. I'm interested to see how it does after the movement settles in after a few weeks


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

ROs said:


> I'm not expecting four figure quality but I did like the idea that someone hand regulated the watch. If it's even reasonable accurate I will be ok with it. Really I don't see it being a big deal, just an unexpected change - I'm still pretty excited - but that happens any time I get a tracking number for anything!


Another member here did say that he regulates each watch...if you are selling thousands of watches I don't know how you would do that, but maybe that is one of the reasons why it takes him so long to build up inventory.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ROs said:


> I'm not expecting four figure quality but I did like the idea that someone hand regulated the watch. If it's even reasonable accurate I will be ok with it. Really I don't see it being a big deal, just an unexpected change - I'm still pretty excited - but that happens any time I get a tracking number for anything!


Seiko doesn't hand regulate anywhere near this price point....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> ROs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not expecting four figure quality but I did like the idea that someone hand regulated the watch. If it's even reasonable accurate I will be ok with it. Really I don't see it being a big deal, just an unexpected change - I'm still pretty excited - but that happens any time I get a tracking number for anything!
> ...


Fair, but I did not wait on a list for a Seiko nor had anyone ever impressed upon me a Seiko was hand regulated. ?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Mine was something crazy like within 0.5spd, so clearly regulated. I don't expect he sells so many that he couldn't regulate each one tbh, but he only does this part-time I think!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

So I ordered my Tisell and it was shipped on the 20th from Hong Kong. It arrived in NY on the 22nd wherein the Hong Kong Post tracking service stopped at "Arrived at processing center". I am then offered a link to "USA e-Express" which directs me to usps tracking. The HK POST tracking number works with USPS but the packages status has been stuck as "pre-shipment, origin post is preparing shipment" since the 22nd. It originally offered an estimated delivery date of April 27 by 8p. That came and went with no package and now the estimated delivery date doesn't exist on the usps tracking page. This sound familiar to anyone who bought from Mr. Oh??


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone ever feel like the internet is spying on them? As in you have a verbal discussion with someone about toilet paper and the next thing you know, you ad banners on websites are advertising toilet paper....I digress. Not 5 minutes after posting my query about shipping, I rechecked and the package has departed NY bound for its destination. Weird, it not complaining.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

So I have a green and blue bezel insert from Mr. Oh. Looking to find an aftermarket bezel that fits the watch and the inserts. Any experience here to share? They come with the glue strips pre installed.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

drttown said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and the clasp makes for a wierd kind of fit. The clasp is long and thick and, almost, takes up the entire length of the underside of my wrist. I would suppose that with a 6" wrist, it may make it a bit more cumbersome. Although, with the glidelock adjustment, you should be able to get enough links removed to make it fit; my only concern would be where the clasp sits on the underside of your wrist. But, I would say pull the trigger and try it out. If you don't like it, there will always be someone here on this forum that would take it off your hands.


And you can always through it on another strap. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Fastest over seas shipping to date. Got my shipment notification on April 25th and it’s out for delivery today!! Midwest location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Fastest over seas shipping to date. Got my shipment notification on April 25th and it's out for delivery today!! Midwest location.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you got lucky, mine took two weeks!


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

drttown said:


> Sounds like you got lucky, mine took two weeks!


Yea, last time I ordered something that came from HK took that long. It got through Chicago in just a few hours this time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

Mine made it into Canada in good time, just waiting on the cbsa to see if they have declared watches prohibited since Friday.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I've seen that question posted a few times in this thread already but never saw any response, so I'm asking again; do you folks know about any good rubber b style strap fitting the Marine Diver?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ROs said:


> Mine made it into Canada in good time, just waiting on the cbsa to see if they have declared watches prohibited since Friday.


Mine too...released today though


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Just got mine. Really like it so far. Bezel play is a little loose, but about the same as my old Christopher Ward. Lume is way better, on par with my Dagaz dial. Am I an idiot, or did mine not come with a glide lock type clasp? I thought they were...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

TheHans said:


> Just got mine. Really like it so far. Bezel play is a little loose, but about the same as my old Christopher Ward. Lume is way better, on par with my Dagaz dial. Am I an idiot, or did mine not come with a glide lock type clasp? I thought they were...


I thought they did too..
Can anyone clarify. I thought the vintage came on a glidelock.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> I thought they did too..
> Can anyone clarify. I thought the vintage came on a glidelock.


They're supposed have the Glidelock to but you can request one with the old non Glide if you want. I asked before and he does offer that, but only by request.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I got mine last week and the glide lock clasp works beautifully. The bezel action is a little loose on my green one but I can't turn the one on my black one and the bezel actually came off in my hand. I'm sending it back this week


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> They're supposed have the Glidelock to but you can request one with the old non Glide if you want. I asked before and he does offer that, but only by request.


Thank you...I really want the glidelock so that I can share the watch with my son and keep it on bracelet


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you...I really want the glidelock so that I can share the watch with my son and keep it on bracelet


Let Mr Oh know you received one without the Glidelock and ask if he can send you a Glidelock clasp. His English is poor so if he sounds rude that's why. He's not. He's super nice, just has trouble with our language.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Let Mr Oh know you received one without the Glidelock and ask if he can send you a Glidelock clasp. His English is poor so if he sounds rude that's why. He's not. He's super nice, just has trouble with our language.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


+1 on this one, I'm with Dec1968. If you send Mr. Oh an email he will probably just send you the new glidelock clasp. He comes off a little brash, but it is just a language barrier.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

n1k0 said:


> I've seen that question posted a few times in this thread already but never saw any response, so I'm asking again; do you folks know about any good rubber b style strap fitting the Marine Diver?


I don't really know. I have heard that the lug holes are placed in a slightly different spot than most other watches. That is why it is hard to find an aftermarket band for these watches. Maybe member Dec1968 can chime in, as he seems to have a little more knowledge than most about these watches.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> I don't really know. I have heard that the lug holes are placed in a slightly different spot than most other watches. That is why it is hard to find an aftermarket band for these watches. Maybe member Dec1968 can chime in, as he seems to have a little more knowledge than most about these watches.


It's going to be difficult.

The lug holes are further recessed and up a smidge from the traditional placement. I had to highly modify a hollow end link to get proper fitment. Even then with the work I did, I didn't release enough pressure on the inside tube and one popped off the inside of one end link, thus ending my wish to do that again lol. I just put the stock bracelet back on. But for a few short weeks it was glorious on an original style bracelet with the hollow end link. By far that's the style this watch should deliver with as standard and have the Glidelock as an option (upsell).

Now for rubber, it may be easier, maybe not. I'd say get one made for a 20mm Seiko lug width and go from there. SKX031 perhaps? I think there are some options in that arena.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm-strap-c-122.html?infoBox=8

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there a way to mod a clear/exhibition caseback on this thing?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Let Mr Oh know you received one without the Glidelock and ask if he can send you a Glidelock clasp. His English is poor so if he sounds rude that's why. He's not. He's super nice, just has trouble with our language.


Thank you. I will contact him.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

My Vintage Sub arrived today 
It is a fantastic watch for the price. I love the domed sapphire crystal and overall quality of the watch.

View attachment 13104731
I

The dial has a beautiful sunburst effect that I wasn't expecting and the brushed bezel looks amazing.
The bezel action is not bad but is not great either. It makes a bit of a grating sound but it has less play than the bezel on my Seiko Turtle (which is not bad).

View attachment 13104737


The lume surprised me. It is crazy bright (even compared to Seiko).
I was really not expecting the lume to be this good 

View attachment 13104749


The only problem I have with the watch is that the bracelet is no longer a glidelock.
As I am planning to share the watch with my son so I put it on Nato, which looks quite good. 
It comes with fairly beefy spring bars and and the pins are close to the case so it was a challenge to put the strap on.
This is a truly remarkable watch for the price.
I am vey happy with my purchase


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

Received my marine diver yesterday. So the first thing I noticed was the 6 o'clock stick index is slightly crooked. I know, it's a $230 watch, so I can let that slide. The build quality feels nice. I like the rich blue bezel. I wish I could have gotten different hands but oh well. What I can't get over though is how one of the screws for the bracelet will not come out. This means I cannot size the bracelet to my liking. it is stuck on the link right after it attaches to the glide lock. So the most I could do is to remove one link on that side. I contacted Tisell and they basically just said send it back. Literally just one sentence. The email doesn't say whether they will replace, refund, or what. I replied with a can I just get a replacement bracelet. Waiting on his response. I do like the build and look though. Not sure how it compares to the Tiger Concept.


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> My Vintage Sub arrived today 🙂


Did you get hit by customs?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ROs said:


> Did you get hit by customs?


No. It was delayed but no charges


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

synnyster said:


> Received my marine diver yesterday. So the first thing I noticed was the 6 o'clock stick index is slightly crooked. I know, it's a $230 watch, so I can let that slide. The build quality feels nice. I like the rich blue bezel. I wish I could have gotten different hands but oh well. What I can't get over though is how one of the screws for the bracelet will not come out. This means I cannot size the bracelet to my liking. it is stuck on the link right after it attaches to the glide lock. So the most I could do is to remove one link on that side. I contacted Tisell and they basically just said send it back. Literally just one sentence. The email doesn't say whether they will replace, refund, or what. I replied with a can I just get a replacement bracelet. Waiting on his response. I do like the build and look though. Not sure how it compares to the Tiger Concept.


Tisell is one or two notch better than Tiger Concept, based on the Submersible I received last year July as compared to the 5508 v6 and "Daytona" I received this year. Water resistance wise, I'm 99% confidence that Tisell will hold at least 50 m, while Tiger Concept I have 0% confidence it will even hold at 1 m, lol. :-d


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

Do you know how Tisell compares to Steinhart?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

synnyster said:


> Do you know how Tisell compares to Steinhart?


Lol, you asked just at the correct time. I'm wearing my Steinhart today.









Quaility wise, my Ocean One 39 is a notch or two better than Tisell. But the Steinhart also cost over 2x more.

In terms of look wise, I prefer the Submersible more.


----------



## bossrik (May 18, 2014)

Arrived in Japan from Czechoslovakia in two weeks and one day. Got hit with $15.00 tariff. Oh well. OK, the watch. I really like what I see every time I look down at my wrist. My second green watch and probably a keeper (let the first one (a forum watch) go due to readability problems). The bezel play on mine is just about right. The glide lock functions properly. Don't care about lume, never need it. I have the signed crown and I was able to resize it to fit my 7 1/2" wrist with no problems at all. It also came with the new box. I am looking at a very nice watch and am VERY satisfied. Undecided at this point but if the time keeping doesn't improve, will dive in and try to shore it up a bit. so far, running -4 s/d. Will let it run a week more before making any rash decisions. Had been wanting a green in the collection for a long time and am glad I ran across this thread extolling the greatness of Tisell. So many people keep saying "for the money" blah, blah, blah. If you are like me and got/get one of the Marine Divers that aren't flawed, this is a good watch. Period. If you get a flawed version, I would suggest working with Mr. Oh and getting things resolved. It is not just a good watch for the money, it is a good watch.









Notice the pip on the bezel is just slightly off? Me, too, sometimes.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My Vintage Sub just arrived, and I'm pleased so far! Not triggered by any flaws yet, though all the bracelet screws were barely tight and needed some tweaking when I sized it.









TIL that the bracelet screws and clasp screws are slightly different - swap them, and you'll think you've got a stripped link that won't tighten down, and a clasp that the flip-lock won't open all the way on. The first dimmed my new-watch pleasure, but the second turned the lightbulb on!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

And it looks like he is sold out, again....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

No surprise. It had been this trend since I had known Tisell.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Says my Submersible shipped from Hong Kong. Be interesting to see the delivery time. My last package from Gnomon took a little over 48 hours. Lol.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Has any one seen this ??

5517 *Tisell Military

*








*KIDDING
*Just photoshop this fantasy 5517, so Tisell if you're reading this, please make this one next. :-d:-d:-d

Not affliated to Rolex or Tisell, Picture of Rolex 5517 before photoshop belongs to its owner. Just thought what would take my money if they were to produce one. Please do not bombard Tisell with Emails, this image is photoshopped. Thank you.

Those interested however, could suggest this to Tisell, and with enough demand, hopefully they will make this next.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Has any one seen this ??
> 
> 5517 *Tisell Military
> 
> ...


That looks so great! Well done. If Tisell ever make this i will be handing over some money!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> That looks so great! Well done. If Tisell ever make this i will be handing over some money!


Me too


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> That looks so great! Well done. If Tisell ever make this i will be handing over some money!


I would as well.
Very happy with my vintage sub
But I prefer sword hands


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Has any one seen this ??
> 
> 5517 *Tisell Military
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, you asked just at the correct time. I'm wearing my Steinhart today.
> 
> View attachment 13105609
> 
> ...


I'll back that as well.

If Tisell would put a proper bracelet and clasp on the watch (and end ink juts out too far, tuck that thing in) I would rank it equal to the Steinhart.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

Are there options for better better bracelets online, with the slightly different spring bar locations? I may put something else on it and use the stock strap on something else if it's an option. Should have mine tommorow.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I'll back that as well.
> 
> If Tisell would put a proper bracelet and clasp on the watch (and end ink juts out too far, tuck that thing in) I would rank it equal to the Steinhart.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I put mine back on the bracelet today.
-I understand what you mean about the drape of the end link, but on my 7.75" wrist I really don't notice it.









I think the new clasp and bracelet are super comfortable.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> I put mine back on the bracelet today.
> -I understand what you mean about the drape of the end link, but on my 7.75" wrist I really don't notice it.
> 
> View attachment 13110943
> ...


Man, I'm so feel like ordering the whole bracelet of this new batch to see how it will work with my July 2017 batch, if stock still available.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ROs said:


> Part of the reason I bought it was the hype from this Mr ohs personal regulation of each watch. Well it's on its way now so that's that. Hope it lives up to my expectations, or it's getting flipped.


This arrived a few weeks back, my second (I have a Tulk no date as well and a submersible arriving probably today). This watch keeps better time than anything else in my collection and that includes quite a few fancy high end swiss movements. I am super impressed. 









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## ROs (Feb 7, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> ROs said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the reason I bought it was the hype from this Mr ohs personal regulation of each watch. Well it's on its way now so that's that. Hope it lives up to my expectations, or it's getting flipped.
> ...


Did yours ship from Korea or Hong Kong?


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

It seems they all shipping from HK but I noticed on the box is says the country of origin is South Korea. 

On another note my vintage sub bracelet screw came loose but luckily I was sitting down and the flooring was carpet! Make sure you guys use some Loctite on the bracelet screws


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Just received mine today! It shipped from HK. I have to say... I am impressed. For a $230 watch the finishing is VERY good. While the bracelet can not be compared to a real Rolex bracelet (its one thing homages and replicas just can't duplicate), it's better than the Alpha Paul Newman I own which is in the same price category. Actually, the Alpha finishing was pretty poor and could not withstand close scrutiny. The Tisell certainly can. In fact, I would say this watch's quality is as good as Steinhart (which I own 2 of). The dial, bezel, case and crown are all done quite well. Glide lock mechanism works perfect. The one dead giveaway is when you turn the bezel, the feeling and action just feels like that of a cheap watch, but to me that's not a big deal at all. Super happy I got this and already gonna look at that vintage sub!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

HKwatchlover said:


> JSuper happy I got this and already gonna look at that vintage sub!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The vintage sub is amazing you will not be disappointed.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Tovarisch said:


> Bent spring bars are only necessary on the Tisell Diver for fast changing NATO straps. All of my straps fit fine with straight bars. This is a Bonetto Cinturini strap that I like a lot:
> 
> View attachment 12052434


Which model number is this strap?


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Here it is next to my 16610...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got confirmation from the USPS. That my watch is in the US and sailed through customs. Should be here by Wednesday!!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

HKwatchlover said:


> Here it is next to my 16610...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This clearly shows the different details. Lugs, crown guards, dial indices. The 6 digit subs also have different case.
So at first they have the same look but not really if you pay attention


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

I must say after reading almost all of this thread it seems to me that the Vintage is really good value for money. I have a Steinhart OVM but I am sorely tempted by this watch. I am expecting a nice little payout from a PPI claim (total about £500) and I can get one of these and something nice for the Mrs to salve my conscience. From what I have read it seems the movement is more or less equal in quality and accuracy as the ETA in the Steinhart- am I correct in that assumption?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I'd put the regulated 90S5 in my Tisell against an ETA, particularly an unregulated one - it's ridiculously accurate.

I have a black no-date....can someone talk into getting a vintage too? I like applied markers, I'm not fussed about domed crystals, but I see everyone loving their vintage and wondering there is in it. Probably end up getting a green bezel/dial over a vintage, as I don't have a green face anything.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I'd put the regulated 90S5 in my Tisell against an ETA, particularly an unregulated one - it's ridiculously accurate.
> 
> I have a black no-date....can someone talk into getting a vintage too? I like applied markers, I'm not fussed about domed crystals, but I see everyone loving their vintage and wondering there is in it. Probably end up getting a green bezel/dial over a vintage, as I don't have a green face anything.


Sorry, I can't help you - one of the things I really like about the Vintage Sub is the domed crystal. 
The dial is sunburst which is really cool (and beautiful), the lume is crazy (close to Seiko - my son says better) and the brushed bezel looks perfect. It has a real vintage Rolex vibe about it. I think Tisell nailed the look.
If they could improve the bezel action it would be a perfect watch for me.
If you don't like the domed crystal I would pass because that is what you are going to see when you look at the watch.


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Are all these Tisell websites below just the same vendor but for different markets? I'm trying to pick up the pilots but there seems to be several choices and I'm not sure which I'm supposed to be using. I'm from the US and I feel the second one is correct because it's in USD.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!
TISELL Pilot Watch 40mm MIYOTA 90S5 Automatic(Free shipping)
https://www.tisellwatch.com/pilot-watch/tisell-pilot-watch/


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

*Duplicate


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Your first and second link is Mr. Oh’s website. The third one is a retailer with a markup and a shipping charge! With that being said, use the second link.


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

drttown said:


> Your first and second link is Mr. Oh's website. The third one is a retailer with a markup and a shipping charge! With that being said, use the second link.


Thanks! Is there a reason for both websites? Also they seem to have different stocks for each of them. The 40mm Pilots is available in the second URL but not the first.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Use the second link as I think that is his updated site with updated stock!


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> This clearly shows the different details. Lugs, crown guards, dial indices. The 6 digit subs also have different case.
> So at first they have the same look but not really if you pay attention


The tisell is meant to be a homage to the 116610, not the 16610 that I own, so there will definitely be differences... it will be much more similar in design to the 116610.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

HKwatchlover said:


> The tisell is meant to be a homage to the 116610, not the 16610 that I own, so there will definitely be differences... it will be much more similar in design to the 116610.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


since you own a pre-ceramic rolex, and a ceramic tisell sub, how far and above is the quality of the rolex in reality, if any? is it _really_ a big difference? or not?


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, bear in mind the 116610 has quite a lot of improvements over the 16610 so it isn’t really a fair comparison... but having said that, to the naked (and untrained) eye, I do think the Tisell is quite close in quality. I haven’t looked at it under magnification, but I can see no visible flaws with the bezel, dial, markers or hands. Even he brushed steel of the bracelet looks good. Where I think the Tisell loses is mostly in non-aesthetic areas:

Bracelet comfort: it’s good, but the Rolex bracelet is way more comfortable. And bear in mind the old 16610 bracelet I have is supposedly much worse than that on the 116610. 

Crown action: the crown on the tisell, when unscrewed, isn’t confidence inspiring. Sometimes when I thought I had pulled it out to the second position it was still stuck in the first. And screwing the crown back down isn’t as solid and firm as the Rolex. 

Bezel action: as I mentioned before, tisell bezel feels cheap and imprecise when you turn it. 

Water resistance? I can’t prove this, and I know other members have dived with their tisell’s without issue, but I know i would take the Rolex on a dive for the peace of mind. 

Scratch resistance and durability? Again I don’t know this yet because my tisell is still new, but my Rolex is almost 10 years old and still looks and works fantastic. 

Of course, you don’t pay $200 and expect the watch to perform like a Rolex, I think that would be unrealistic. I think most members of this forum want to know from a visual standpoint mostly and the tisell is really quite good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

HKwatchlover said:


> Well, bear in mind the 116610 has quite a lot of improvements over the 16610 so it isn't really a fair comparison... but having said that, to the naked (and untrained) eye, I do think the Tisell is quite close in quality. I haven't looked at it under magnification, but I can see no visible flaws with the bezel, dial, markers or hands. Even he brushed steel of the bracelet looks good. Where I think the Tisell loses is mostly in non-aesthetic areas:
> 
> Bracelet comfort: it's good, but the Rolex bracelet is way more comfortable. And bear in mind the old 16610 bracelet I have is supposedly much worse than that on the 116610.
> 
> ...


Well said. |>


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> Just got confirmation from the USPS. That my watch is in the US and sailed through customs. Should be here by Wednesday!!
> View attachment 13116563


When did yours ship? Mine sent the 3rd of May, says it's left HK but that's it.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

With a suit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sigh. Wore my new tisell hulk on a biz trip. I have this habit of wearing my watch fairly loose but bending my wrist once in a while against the bracelet. Not too hard, mind you, this was a steel bracelet after all. Now as I was walking through airport security doing this I suddenly heard a pop and this happened:










Looks like there's part of the glidelock held by a springbar and it completely popped off. Couldn't find the bar anywhere. Not sure if a standard springbar will fix this, but I did email tisell asking for a replacement bracelet. I suppose you get what you pay for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

HKwatchlover said:


> Sigh. Wore my new tisell hulk on a biz trip. I have this habit of wearing my watch fairly loose but bending my wrist once in a while against the bracelet. Not too hard, mind you, this was a steel bracelet after all. Now as I was walking through airport security doing this I suddenly heard a pop and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the clasp is 17mm wide so I would try 18 or even 20mm spring bar. It should be just a regular spring bar.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I don't think it's regular springbar, the tips seem thicker and better machined (flatter) but a regular spring bar will probably work as long as you use the right thickness. I replaced my (earlier model) non-glidelock clasp with a $10 ali glidelock clasp, so that's an option.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, you do get what you pay for. I'd gladly pay more for the watch if it came on a better bracelet. If this had the bracelet of my Armida A2 it would be a slam dunk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just arrived and it is fantastic. The fit, finish, bracelet and movement is so much better than the price. Only thing I would wish for is that the bezel felt better. It is the only issue.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mine shipped May 2nd. Just got it today and it is really nice. Yours should be there any day now.



electric_cowboy said:


> When did yours ship? Mine sent the 3rd of May, says it's left HK but that's it.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

HKwatchlover said:


> Sigh. Wore my new tisell hulk on a biz trip. I have this habit of wearing my watch fairly loose but bending my wrist once in a while against the bracelet. Not too hard, mind you, this was a steel bracelet after all. Now as I was walking through airport security doing this I suddenly heard a pop and this happened:
> 
> Looks like there's part of the glidelock held by a springbar and it completely popped off. Couldn't find the bar anywhere. Not sure if a standard springbar will fix this, but I did email tisell asking for a replacement bracelet. I suppose you get what you pay for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ToxicNatos sells spring bars specifically for the clasp and all Terry's stuff has been high quality in my experience. Worth checking out.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> ToxicNatos sells spring bars specifically for the clasp and all Terry's stuff has been high quality in my experience. Worth checking out.


Thanks! I looked at the site, is it the "Toxic Clasp Spring Bar" that I need? Any idea what size for a glide lock clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

HKwatchlover said:


> Thanks! I looked at the site, is it the "Toxic Clasp Spring Bar" that I need? Any idea what size for a glide lock clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normal glidelock uses 16mm. 
Better check yours first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papago (May 9, 2018)

Anyone can share a link which curved spring bars go well with the sub? Tried to search for this thread but 10 x CURVED SPRINGBARS S/S T/BARS 20mm x1.78mm X 0.8MM ENDS (can't post links since I'm a new user) seems to be sold out.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

papago said:


> Anyone can share a link which curved spring bars go well with the sub? Tried to search for this thread but 10 x CURVED SPRINGBARS S/S T/BARS 20mm x1.78mm X 0.8MM ENDS (can't post links since I'm a new user) seems to be sold out.


I have these ones from toxicnatos and they work great

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...-78mm-with-8mm-ends-double-flange-2-50-a-pair


----------



## papago (May 9, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your help! I'll get those then.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

I've had it for a week and a half so far. I'm probably still in the honeymoon phase but I can't stop turning my wrist over to look at it. So far it's more accurate than the eta watch I had, that also cost more than double. Lume is phenomenal, bracelet is very comfortable. My only gripes are the bezel action, which is honestly about as loose as the Christopher ward I had, and the clasp. I was hoping for a glidelock clasp, and there are no micro adjustments on the one it came with. Am I right that the ones from Ali express will fit on this bracelet? Other than that my only complaint is that I didn't jump on this brand years ago!! I was so hung up on how much of an homage it is to give it a chance. This piece goes so much deeper than that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

TheHans said:


> I've had it for a week and a half so far. I'm probably still in the honeymoon phase but I can't stop turning my wrist over to look at it. So far it's more accurate than the eta watch I had, that also cost more than double. Lume is phenomenal, bracelet is very comfortable. My only gripes are the bezel action, which is honestly about as loose as the Christopher ward I had, and the clasp. I was hoping for a glidelock clasp, and there are no micro adjustments on the one it came with. Am I right that the ones from Ali express will fit on this bracelet? Other than that my only complaint is that I didn't jump on this brand years ago!! I was so hung up on how much of an homage it is to give it a chance. This piece goes so much deeper than that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is micro adjustment available.
It just doesn't have the holes drilled through.
You just need to look more closely. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> There is micro adjustment available.
> It just doesn't have the holes drilled through.
> You just need to look more closely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooo, is that what those tiny dimples are for on the inside of the clasp? I'm just not used to this style. Hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My early version Tisell non-vintage sub has that clasp. I replaced it with a $10 glidelock clasp from Ali, yes it fits perfectly.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

hi im planning to make this watch part of my collection, i already emiled mr. oh and waiting for his reply, is it true that tisell kr send their orders as a gift so that customers can be free from customs tax? thanks,


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

wappak said:


> hi im planning to make this watch part of my collection, i already emiled mr. oh and waiting for his reply, is it true that tisell kr send their orders as a gift so that customers can be free from customs tax? thanks,


No, I paid some tax. But it was less than I expected and I won't let it prevent me buying a second.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Just FYI my shipping box was opened and inspected, either in Hong Kong or here in the US. It had a sticker stating that it was opened and inspected, but I was not charged any additional fees.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Saw some few pages back about that cheap clasp of tisell. It looks identical to my parnis wartch clasp but im not sure coz havent yet saw a tisell in the flesh. Mine is still in order process.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Got my Submersible yesterday. This far very impressed. I must've got lucky and got one with a tight bezel cause the action is decent and there isn't any noticeable shifting from side to side. Crystal looks amazing. The case's fit and finish is great, however the bracelet finish is somewhat less than stellar, but no real gripes here, for the price it's decent. I was a little disappointed it didn't come with the glide lock style clasp, but it is what it is. Overall very impressed and would buy again. In about 14 hours it's lost close to one second in time, so I'm guessing about -2 sec/day which is fine. Couldn't be happier with the purchase and feel/look on the wrist for the price!!!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

beasy said:


> Saw some few pages back about that cheap clasp of tisell. It looks identical to my parnis wartch clasp but im not sure coz havent yet saw a tisell in the flesh. Mine is still in order process.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


I believe the clasp and band are the same as the Parnis, as long as the Parnis has the fold over with the glidelock clasp! I have seen several different types of bands/clasps on the Parnis watches; one has two push buttons, like the Christopher Ward, to open it.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Oops wrong tread, oh well


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd like Mr Oh to offer the option of a more vintage style bracelet / clasp option on the Vintage Submersible. One with hollow end links and a folded clasp like the 14060 offered. To me that would complete the watch.

That it offers the same bracelet (thicker links) misses the mark somewhat. The older model Rolex has thin links and as such, had slightly reduced weight as compared to the modern models. Plus the vintage folded clasp would truly complete the look. 

I modded one to fit my VS and didn't do a great job with it (pics in the Vintage Sub thread) and will probably do that again soon. As it stands, I do keep the folded clasp on mine and it really make a difference in the feel and character of the watch. 

What are everyone else's thoughts on that? Would you like to see a more vintage bracelet and clasp?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I'd like Mr Oh to offer the option of a more vintage style bracelet / clasp option on the Vintage Submersible. One with hollow end links and a folded clasp like the 14060 offered. To me that would complete the watch.
> 
> That it offers the same bracelet (thicker links) misses the mark somewhat. The older model Rolex has thin links and as such, had slightly reduced weight as compared to the modern models. Plus the vintage folded clasp would truly complete the look.
> 
> ...


I prefer the glidelock over the new clasp Mr Oh is offering.
And the new clasp over any folded one.

In my honest opinion, hollow end links and folded clasp will cheapen the feel and look of any watch.

I get that you would want it as close to the vintage submariners it homages as possible. But the Tisell is a great valie because of the upgrades.

I may be in the minority though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> I prefer the glidelock over the new clasp Mr Oh is offering.
> And the new clasp over any folded one.
> 
> In my honest opinion, hollow end links and folded clasp will cheapen the feel and look of any watch.
> ...


No, you are not in the minority as I agree with you!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I like the upgrades too; solid end links are a must, glidelock, thicker links if they are.

I've got two or three Parnis on bracelets and the Tisell bracelet and clasp is much better quality than any of them. The clasps and even links are interchangeable (because they are all based off the same oyster bracelet after all) but the Tisell links are much better put together, and the Parnis clasps are unusable while Tisell's is fine, and so on. They aren't the same at all.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> I prefer the glidelock over the new clasp Mr Oh is offering.
> And the new clasp over any folded one.
> 
> In my honest opinion, hollow end links and folded clasp will cheapen the feel and look of any watch.
> ...


I would love at least the 'option' of buying that from him.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I would love at least the 'option' of buying that from him.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I wonder if this would fit

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222566842219


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I wonder if this would fit
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222566842219


Endlink pin location looks too far out and low. The Tisell has them nearly centered on the lugs.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I would love at least the 'option' of buying that from him.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Have you tried the bracelets from Alpha or Tiger Concepts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Have you tried the bracelets from Alpha or Tiger Concepts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lugholes don't line up.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I have to say that I like the modern bracelet with solid endlinks and modern clasp. I have have a Turtle and Timex (as well as watches I had in the 80s) that have pressed clasps and I the milled clasp feels way better on wrist (with the taper) and the build quality is way better. I have the new clasp though.
I really like it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I have to say that I like the modern bracelet with solid endlinks and modern clasp. I have have a Turtle and Timex (as well as watches I had in the 80s) that have pressed clasps and I the milled clasp feels way better on wrist (with the taper) and the build quality is way better. I have the new clasp though.
I really like it.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone removed the bezel from their tisell sub? My bezel is so loose, so I want to repair it. Thanks!


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Jeffie007 said:


> Has anyone removed the bezel from their tisell sub? My bezel is so loose, so I want to repair it. Thanks!


I was thinking about doing the same thing. I wonder if it's similar to Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Many people tighten up loose bezels with dental floss. It's quick and easy to try, and if it doesn't do the trick for you, you'll be taking off the bezel anyway:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bezel+tighten+floss


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

synnyster said:


> Received my marine diver yesterday. So the first thing I noticed was the 6 o'clock stick index is slightly crooked. I know, it's a $230 watch, so I can let that slide. The build quality feels nice. I like the rich blue bezel. I wish I could have gotten different hands but oh well. What I can't get over though is how one of the screws for the bracelet will not come out. This means I cannot size the bracelet to my liking. it is stuck on the link right after it attaches to the glide lock. So the most I could do is to remove one link on that side. I contacted Tisell and they basically just said send it back. Literally just one sentence. The email doesn't say whether they will replace, refund, or what. I replied with a can I just get a replacement bracelet. Waiting on his response. I do like the build and look though. Not sure how it compares to the Tiger Concept.


Did you get an answer for the 6 o clock indice? I received mine today and it is also slightly crooked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

HKwatchlover said:


> Here it is next to my 16610...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious. Noticed that the 6 clock indice on the hulk is slightly crooked. Is it just the angle. Sorry. Just wanted to see if this common error with the new batch that was sent out. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

ericgwoo said:


> Did you get an answer for the 6 o clock indice? I received mine today and it is also slightly crooked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just have to live with it or send it back for a refund with shipping on your dime. I did get a replacement clasp and a few links.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

TheHans said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing. I wonder if it's similar to Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. Used a bezel tool and got the bezel off. Adjusted the click ring. It was not set properly. There is a notch that it needs to be seated in to keep it from shifting when the bezel is turned. The cause of most of the play. I then took a thin rubber gasket and put it around the crystal/inner bezel pushing it all the way Down until it sat on top of the click ring. Took some silicone grease and put in around and on top of the bezel seat/ click ring. Snapped in the bezel a it feels just like the bezel on a $8000 rolex.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

TheHans said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing. I wonder if it's similar to Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. Used a bezel tool and got the bezel off. Adjusted the click ring. It was not set properly. There is a notch that it needs to be seated in to keep it from shifting when the bezel is turned. The cause of most of the play. I then took a thin rubber gasket and put it around the crystal/inner bezel pushing it all the way Down until it sat on top of the click ring. Took some silicone grease and put in around and on top of the bezel seat/ click ring. Snapped in the bezel a it now feels just like the bezel on a $8000 rolex.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> It is. Used a bezel tool and got the bezel off. Adjusted the click ring. It was not set properly. There is a notch that it needs to be seated in to keep it from shifting when the bezel is turned. The cause of most of the play. I then took a thin rubber gasket and put it around the crystal/inner bezel pushing it all the way Down until it sat on top of the click ring. Took some silicone grease and put in around and on top of the bezel seat/ click ring. Snapped in the bezel a it feels just like the bezel on a $8000 rolex.


My bezel on the Vintage Sub is okay - it has about the same amount of play as my Turtle - but it sounds gritty to me, instead of clicking.
I would like to try this - I have taken the bezel off of other watches. Is there a trick to this one or is it a normal pressure fit?
Do you have pictures you can post?
Thank you.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> It is. Used a bezel tool and got the bezel off. Adjusted the click ring. It was not set properly. There is a notch that it needs to be seated in to keep it from shifting when the bezel is turned. The cause of most of the play. I then took a thin rubber gasket and put it around the crystal/inner bezel pushing it all the way Down until it sat on top of the click ring. Took some silicone grease and put in around and on top of the bezel seat/ click ring. Snapped in the bezel a it feels just like the bezel on a $8000 rolex.


My bezel on the Vintage Sub is okay - it has about the same amount of play as my Turtle - but it sounds gritty to me, instead of clicking.
I would like to try this - I have taken the bezel off of other watches. Is there a trick to this one or is it a normal pressure fit?
Do you have pictures you can post?
Thank you.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi does anyone know the size of Bezel click Spring in the Tisell marine diver? I need to replace mine.
Thanks!


----------



## RCar58 (Mar 27, 2018)

Jeffie007 said:


> Hi does anyone know the size of Bezel click Spring in the Tisell marine diver? I need to replace mine.
> Thanks!


Whhen someone decides that, please share

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone know about these?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Kelevra77 said:


> Anyone know about these?
> View attachment 13152871
> View attachment 13152873
> View attachment 13152875


Are from the old Korean website? Listed on the Korean were GMTs with Chinese movements. Probably like what Paris uses.

Many months ago I asked Mr Oh if he would be offering a GMT, but he said no.

If things change I would definitely be in.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Found it on zenmai-tokyo website while browsing pictures. Cant say im glad he wont be offering them, but my wallet sure is...


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Incoming Vintage Sub. They had it in stock and pulled the trigger.


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Thinking of buying a Tisell from the website Welcome to joyful online shopping! but a couple of red flags on my end. The login and point of sales are on HTTP instead of HTTPS websites. Not strictly an issue if the source is legit but this is pretty insecure all things considered. Has anyone had any issue buying from the link above, or do I have the correct link? Thanks!


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

That is an older website which I have successfully (and joyfully) purchased from. The newer version, which shows more product and is updated regularly is www.tisellkr.com


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info Relakst! I took a look at both websites and it seems that they are identical. They have the exact same products (did a side by side comparison) and my login for one site worked on the other. If the non secure site isn't an issue then I'll go ahead and joyfully purchase my watch.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

I ordered that way. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> It is. Used a bezel tool and got the bezel off. Adjusted the click ring. It was not set properly. There is a notch that it needs to be seated in to keep it from shifting when the bezel is turned. The cause of most of the play. I then took a thin rubber gasket and put it around the crystal/inner bezel pushing it all the way Down until it sat on top of the click ring. Took some silicone grease and put in around and on top of the bezel seat/ click ring. Snapped in the bezel a it feels just like the bezel on a $8000 rolex.


Any chance you might have measured the bezel when it was off? I have bezel inserts from Mr. Oh, but he wouldn't sell me the actual bezels. Im looking for aftermarket solutions.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

So I love my black no date so much that I'm thinking of getting a hulk no date too. Is it different enough in person to warrant a purchase?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> So I love my black no date so much that I'm thinking of getting a hulk no date too. Is it different enough in person to warrant a purchase?


In short, yes. :-!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

watchesaresocool said:


> So I love my black no date so much that I'm thinking of getting a hulk no date too. Is it different enough in person to warrant a purchase?


Go for it.
I have black no date, vintage sub and will be buying hulk no date to complete the trio. 
If he changes the shade of blue on the all blue one, i will get that one too.


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

My new Tisell Submarine no date from Mr Oh arrived

I let it run out its power reserve

The next day

problem 1?

I carefully hold the watch, I notice the second hands is not ticking.

I then unscrew the crown and wind it 4-5 times.

I notice the second hands is still not ticking after I wind it 4-5 times

Is this normal ?


=====================================================


Another thing I notice 

Problem 2?

I let the watch exhaust its power reserve over night

the next day I hold it carefully and I notice the second hand is not ticking

I shake the watch, the second hands begin to tick

the watch is running as it should.

I shake the watch again, the second hands now stops dead

is this normal?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

funkycatspangky said:


> ...
> 
> is this normal?


Neither of those are problems, they are exactly how any automatic movement works.

A few winds does not put enough tension in the mainspring pressure on the escapement (? the toothed wheel) to get it to disengage with the balance wheel at rest. In normal ticking, the wheel is spinning back towards the central point so its inertia carries it past. But to get it oscillating from rest you have to put more tension into the spring than is needed to keep it ticking once its running.

Similarly by shaking the watch, you agitate the wheel from its resting position, and there is always just enough juice in the spring to keep it ticking for a minute or two more. Think about it, at the moment just before it stops, there is enough tension for it to run...then one tick later when it stops that tension stays in the spring until you come back and shake it, however much later.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

watchesaresocool said:


> So I love my black no date so much that I'm thinking of getting a hulk no date too. Is it different enough in person to warrant a purchase?


I reckon so, I am in exactly the same boat as you and will be ordering a hulk. I don't have a green watch, it's a completely different colour!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

funkycatspangky said:


> My new Tisell Submarine no date from Mr Oh arrived
> 
> I let it run out its power reserve
> 
> ...


It needs to be wound about 8-12 times to get it to start moving. This watch seems to take a few more winds to get it going; my Davosa and Squale only need 2-4 winds before it starts ticking!


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

I dont know how to express this issue correctly but the connection between the link and clasp on my Hulk was broken in one side.







I am trying to contact Mr Oh for his support. However, is there any 3-rd party bracelet that fits Tisell subs?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

Double....


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tuan Vu Kim said:


> I dont know how to express this issue correctly but the connection between the link and clasp on my Hulk was broken in one side.
> View attachment 13165993
> 
> I am trying to contact Mr Oh for his support. However, is there any 3-rd party bracelet that fits Tisell subs?
> Thank you for your help.


Send him these pictures and he should send you the new parts....although, depending upon where you live, it could be up to a two week wait to get the parts.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I bought a $10 glidelock clasp from ali, it fits (and works) perfectly - I would expect any 16mm clasp for an oyster bracelet to fit. It's the same size as the Rolex, surely the standard.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tuan Vu Kim said:


> I dont know how to express this issue correctly but the connection between the link and clasp on my Hulk was broken in one side.
> View attachment 13165993
> 
> I am trying to contact Mr Oh for his support. However, is there any 3-rd party bracelet that fits Tisell subs?
> Thank you for your help.


I have an extra Tisell clasp and complete band, that I would sell, if you want to PM me...


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I bought a $10 glidelock clasp from ali, it fits (and works) perfectly - I would expect any 16mm clasp for an oyster bracelet to fit. It's the same size as the Rolex, surely the standard.


I am looking for a new clasp as well (mine snapped at the 16mm springbar, despite fixing it, the clasp itself looks like it might break at any time again). But on Ali express the cheapest glidelock clasp i saw was $30, where did you find one for $10?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Mr. Oh will sell and ship you a new clasp for $15 I believe. I replace mine in my Blue no date to address the link no fitting flush on the adjustable side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

HKwatchlover said:


> I am looking for a new clasp as well (mine snapped at the 16mm springbar, despite fixing it, the clasp itself looks like it might break at any time again). But on Ali express the cheapest glidelock clasp i saw was $30, where did you find one for $10?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one:

https://www..........s.com/item/CAR...e-Glide-Lock-Clasp-Steel-For/32831036552.html

(replace the dots in the URL)


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

ED209 said:


> This one:
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/CAR...e-Glide-Lock-Clasp-Steel-For/32831036552.html
> 
> (replace the dots in the URL)


Thanks! 9mmx9mm fits? It doesn't have to be 9mmx16mm right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Was the original clasp that bad?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Go for it.
> I have black no date, vintage sub and will be buying hulk no date to complete the trio.
> If he changes the shade of blue on the all blue one, i will get that one too.


May i know whats wrong with the blue color of tisell? Planning to get the blue bezel with black dial to complete my colors of my subs.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Was the original clasp that bad?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Mine broke where the glidelock is held by a 16mm springbar... the first time I wore it. So yeah...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

beasy said:


> May i know whats wrong with the blue color of tisell? Planning to get the blue bezel with black dial to complete my colors of my subs.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with it. I just dont like when the dial and insert shades do not match. Just me


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Nothing wrong with it. I just dont like when the dial and insert shades do not match. Just me


Thanks for the info

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCar58 (Mar 27, 2018)

beasy said:


> May i know whats wrong with the blue color of tisell? Planning to get the blue bezel with black dial to complete my colors of my subs.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Here's a shot of my "bruiser" blue, black









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

HKwatchlover said:


> Thanks! 9mmx9mm fits? It doesn't have to be 9mmx16mm right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I presume 9mm is the size of the gap at each end of the clasp that the centre link of the braclet slots into. It certainly isn't the external or internal width of the clasp itself. Anyway, it fits my bracelet perfectly.


----------



## RCar58 (Mar 27, 2018)

RCar58 said:


> Here's a shot of my "bruiser" blue, black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an added note, after a month of wearing, this watch is running consistantly + 2 on the wist, and has a plus 4 average, for 30 days. I couldn't be more pleased. The only thing, the bezel just locked up today, luck would have it, at the correct 12 notch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

My blue/blue no date. I have this for almost a year and the only complaint was the old clasp. Since he has fixed the link fitting into the adjustable side of the clasp it is good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

Well..After a lot of months of consideration I pulled the trigger on the Marine Diver. I wanted something which is smaller and lighter than my Steinhart GMT. I hope I will not be disappointed. The only worries I have, have to do with the bracelet and the crown which I've read that has popped off on some people. Hoping that the new batches have fixed that problem. Ordered it on the Czech website. Will post again when it arrives.

Thinking of trying a rubber strap, will this fit the glidelock of the Tisell? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

No, you'd need 9mm*9mm. The 9*16 is for non-glidelock.

I don't think anybody has found a fitted rubber strap (curved to match the case) and ones made for Rolex don't fit because the lugholes are differently placed.

Why not just get a rubber strap with regular buckle?


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

The only reason is because I like to have the clasp of the bracelet compared to the regular buckle of the rubber strap. But I guess I can get used to that as well.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Ordered a Tisell Vintage Sub May 17th. It has cleared customs and been handed to USPS on May 28th. USPS estimates delivery by May 31st.

So from date of order it looks like 2 weeks.

Pretty good.

Let's see what I get........


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

I love mine


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got back from a bezel repair. Maratac nato


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

What happened to the bezel and needed repair?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

lifeowner771 said:


> What happened to the bezel and needed repair?


 When it arrived the bezel was extremely hard to turn. One day while trying to turn it it froze and then came off in my hand. I sent it back to Mr. Oh for warranty repair. When he received it he refunded my shipping cost, repaired the watch and returned it to me. I dropped it off at the post office on May 2nd and received it today. It was unfortunate that I had a problem but Mr. Oh was very nice about it and certainly stood behind his product.


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

I see. Well mine will probably be here in a day or two, really hoping it won't have any issues. The issues mentioned are the only things that worry me to the point where i'm thinking of just sending it back at the moment I get it.


----------



## RCar58 (Mar 27, 2018)

pw01 said:


> View attachment 13176493
> 
> 
> Just got back from a bezel repair. Maratac nato


What happened? And more importantly, what was the fix. My bezel just locked, then started acting crazy, no bumps or dings, just all of s sudden.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if the dimensions of the marine diver are exactly the same as the Rolex 116610? I am wearing my tisell today and I can’t help but feel that the lugs seem a bit more rounded and less “flat” compared to the 116610. But since I don’t have a Rolex to compare side by side, I’m not sure if I’m just imagining it as well...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I sent it back to be repaired. When it happened I emailed Mr. Oh and told him I was having a problem he asked me to return it


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Just tested my marine diver with Hairspring app. Came in at +5.6s/day. That makes it more accurate than my Steinhart Titanium GMT and my Oris Divers 65. Not too shabby!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

HKwatchlover said:


> Does anyone know if the dimensions of the marine diver are exactly the same as the Rolex 116610? I am wearing my tisell today and I can't help but feel that the lugs seem a bit more rounded and less "flat" compared to the 116610. But since I don't have a Rolex to compare side by side, I'm not sure if I'm just imagining it as well...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it has been established that they are not. The lugs are somewhere between the old style and the fat new style in terms of width IIRC.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I believe it has been established that they are not. The lugs are somewhere between the old style and the fat new style in terms of width IIRC.


Ah, ok. That makes sense, glad I'm not just imagining it! I wonder why that decision was made...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I replaced the strap on my Tissell Sub for a lovely rubber strap, i've had the rubber one on for around 8 months now and I wan't to go back to a Metal strap. We've moved house in the process and I can't for the life of me find my original metal strap that it came with!  

Can anyone suggest a good replacement, I know you can get them on the Tissell website but I don't want to wait another 6 weeks for it to arrive? 

I believe it was a 20mm strap. Can anyone help?


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I replaced the strap on my Tissell Sub for a lovely rubber strap, i've had the rubber one on for around 8 months now and I wan't to go back to a Metal strap. We've moved house in the process and I can't for the life of me find my original metal strap that it came with!  

Can anyone suggest a good replacement, I know you can get them on the Tissell website but I don't want to wait another 6 weeks for it to arrive? 

I believe it was a 20mm strap. Can anyone help?


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Hryszko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I replaced the strap on my Tissell Sub for a lovely rubber strap, i've had the rubber one on for around 8 months now and I wan't to go back to a Metal strap. We've moved house in the process and I can't for the life of me find my original metal strap that it came with!
> 
> ...


I have found this one... https://www.amazon.co.uk/FashionAid...ords=20mm+replacement+watch+strap+metal&psc=1

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I got on the waiting list a month ago, Mr. Oh said it will be back in stock "maybe" at the end of May or early June and that there are many people on the list and it sells out quickly. What does this usually mean for Tisell? Even if it comes back in stock soon, it doesn't mean I will be able to get one, at least not right away? Maybe I should have paid more and just got it from the European site. I wonder if that would also be the better option in case the watch arrives with a fault. I wouldn't have to send it back to Korea, hmm.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Rista said:


> I got on the waiting list a month ago, Mr. Oh said it will be back in stock "maybe" at the end of May or early June and that there are many people on the list and it sells out quickly. What does this usually mean for Tisell? Even if it comes back in stock soon, it doesn't mean I will be able to get one, at least not right away? Maybe I should have paid more and just got it from the European site. I wonder if that would also be the better option in case the watch arrives with a fault. I wouldn't have to send it back to Korea, hmm.


A couple gently used on watchrecon right now> https://www.watchrecon.com/?brand=tisell


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hryszko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I replaced the strap on my Tissell Sub for a lovely rubber strap, i've had the rubber one on for around 8 months now and I wan't to go back to a Metal strap. We've moved house in the process and I can't for the life of me find my original metal strap that it came with!
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that, due to the placement of the lug holes, the Tisell bracelet is the only one that really fits. Have you emailed Mr. Oh and asked him if he has one he could sell you? I've found him to be very accommodating when trying to solve a problem. You could also post a "wanted to buy" add in the sales forum. As many complaints as I've read about the bracelet of this watch, there has to be a few gathering dust somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

repeat, please delete


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry i just wanted to reconfirm what is wrong with the stock clasp, is it a comfort issue, does it break on its own upon use, is it a hazard that need to be replaced asap? Thx

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ronragus said:


> Sorry i just wanted to reconfirm what is wrong with the stock clasp, is it a comfort issue, does it break on its own upon use, is it a hazard that need to be replaced asap? Thx
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


For me and many others who ordered in 2017 and earlier encountered this.








When adjusted in, the links would not sit inside of the clasp. The new style sits like this 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

pw01 said:


> It's my understanding that, due to the placement of the lug holes, the Tisell bracelet is the only one that really fits. Have you emailed Mr. Oh and asked him if he has one he could sell you? I've found him to be very accommodating when trying to solve a problem. You could also post a "wanted to buy" add in the sales forum. As many complaints as I've read about the bracelet of this watch, there has to be a few gathering dust somewhere. Good luck!


Ah right, well i put a new strap on it to start with hence why i'm in this predicament haha! I just bought a 20mm rubber strap and it worked straight away.

Do you know his email address?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hryszko said:


> Ah right, well i put a new strap on it to start with hence why i'm in this predicament haha! I just bought a 20mm rubber strap and it worked straight away.
> 
> Do you know his email address?


[email protected]


----------



## hex00101 (Jun 1, 2018)

Got my black marine diver date with cyclops 3 days ago from the european distributor and the bezel is extremely hard to turn. Any ideas how to loosen it up? I tried running it under warm water while turning the bezel and it helps for some time but after it dries it becomes super stiff again. I also noticed that the crown is very hard to screw and unscrew as well. Kinda disappointed for the extra price I paid to be honest.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Rista said:


> I got on the waiting list a month ago, Mr. Oh said it will be back in stock "maybe" at the end of May or early June and that there are many people on the list and it sells out quickly. What does this usually mean for Tisell? Even if it comes back in stock soon, it doesn't mean I will be able to get one, at least not right away? Maybe I should have paid more and just got it from the European site. I wonder if that would also be the better option in case the watch arrives with a fault. I wouldn't have to send it back to Korea, hmm.


There are a few for sale on this site, in the sales section; marine divers and vintage models.


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

hex00101 said:


> Got my black marine diver date with cyclops 3 days ago from the european distributor and the bezel is extremely hard to turn. Any ideas how to loosen it up? I tried running it under warm water while turning the bezel and it helps for some time but after it dries it becomes super stiff again. I also noticed that the crown is very hard to screw and unscrew as well. Kinda disappointed for the extra price I paid to be honest.


That's a shame.. Haven't received mine from the European distributor yet. Hope it turns out ok. Sorry to hear about your issues. Have you tried to contact them?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I'd send it back tbh. I'm not sure what Mr Oh's deal with the EU distributor is but given the price difference and my own top class experience of ordering from him directly, I would get onto his waiting list 100% of the time and never give the EU distributor a second thought.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

drttown said:


> There are a few for sale on this site, in the sales section; marine divers and vintage models.


Looking for black marine diver, no date. Found only one in the sales section that hasn't been sold but it has issues with the bracelet and is from USA.

I'm from Europe but are you guys saying it's safer to order from Mr. Oh even in that case? It's more expensive on the euro site but it's available right away.


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

Did some search online and found the following things. Thinking of getting this regular clasp to replace it with the glidelock. The dimension of the clasp is 16x9. I also found these rubber straps and the dimensions seem to fit the clasp i'm looking to buy. What i can't understand, is whether the links will fit in the clasp or not. An opinion from the experienced users of this forum would be appreciated.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine just came in. It took 15 days from Korea.

I wanted the Tudor Prince Submariner on a Jubilee look.

After breaking 8 pins and having to open up the endlink then crimpimg it back down .................

It came out pretty good.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pashenri said:


> Mine just came in. It took 15 days from Korea.
> 
> I wanted the Tudor Prince Submariner on a Jubilee look.
> 
> ...


I like that. If you guys remember o created the Vintage Sub thread and did a mod with hollow end links on an oyster - after seeing that mod, I'm jumping on the Jubilee hollow end link next. Nice work.

More pics please. Especially on wrist and from underneath to see how you aligned the pins.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I like that. If you guys remember o created the Vintage Sub thread and did a mod with hollow end links on an oyster - after seeing that mod, I'm jumping on the Jubilee hollow end link next. Nice work.
> 
> More pics please. Especially on wrist and from underneath to see how you aligned the pins.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches











3 things to do.

Buy a 1621 replica Rolex Jubilee barcelet.

Curve a 21mm watch lug pin.

Bend out the claw inside your end link.

If your not patient or handy don't even try.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I like that. If you guys remember o created the Vintage Sub thread and did a mod with hollow end links on an oyster - after seeing that mod, I'm jumping on the Jubilee hollow end link next. Nice work.
> 
> More pics please. Especially on wrist and from underneath to see how you aligned the pins.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pashenri said:


> View attachment 13186807


Love it! Very well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine from last night ight, took the pup to the park









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought a black/black and I had to send it back because the bezel froze and came off in my hand. This is my green/black that I wore swimming today. This time I want my money back. No more Tisell for me, QC seems to have gone the way of the dinosaur. I'm sure he'll fix it but should I have to send every watch I buy back to Korea?!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Delete


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

Received my Marine Diver yesterday. Thankfully, it arrived without any issues. If I had to compare it with the Steinhart Ocean One GMT which I previously had, I'd say the Tisell mainly lacks on the bezel action which is not very good and gives the watch a rather cheap feeling when rotating the bezel, and the bracelet clasp which although it does not have any issues, does not give me much confidence for its longevity. Maybe it has to do with all the negative comments in this thread which have given me a little bit of an "anxiety" when it comes to that matter. 

Other than that, the built quality is very good, and I'm having trouble justifying 220 euros (bought it from the European distributor) difference between the Steinhart and the Tisell. The only concern that I have, is long term issues which might appear, but I'm trying not to think of it that much.


I'm looking to buy a replacement clasp (non glidelock) in case that the one I have breaks. Can anyone send me a link from .........s with the correct clasp? Found a non branded 16x9 clasp, but I'm not sure it will fit.


----------



## gsaronni (Apr 6, 2010)

lifeowner771 said:


> Received my Marine Diver yesterday. Thankfully, it arrived without any issues. If I had to compare it with the Steinhart Ocean One GMT which I previously had, I'd say the Tisell mainly lacks on the bezel action which is not very good and gives the watch a rather cheap feeling when rotating the bezel, and the bracelet clasp which although it does not have any issues, does not give me much confidence for its longevity. Maybe it has to do with all the negative comments in this thread which have given me a little bit of an "anxiety" when it comes to that matter.
> 
> Other than that, the built quality is very good, and I'm having trouble justifying 220 euros (bought it from the European distributor) difference between the Steinhart and the Tisell. The only concern that I have, is long term issues which might appear, but I'm trying not to think of it that much.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a replacement clasp (non glidelock) in case that the one I have breaks. Can anyone send me a link from .........s with the correct clasp? Found a non branded 16x9 clasp, but I'm not sure it will fit.


Where can I buy it at 220eur? I like the black one, a pitty the bracelet is not good enough


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

gsaronni said:


> Where can I buy it at 220eur? I like the black one, a pitty the bracelet is not good enough


You can buy it for 290. The 220 is the difference between the Tisell and the Steinhart.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

lifeowner771 said:


> ...
> 
> I'm looking to buy a replacement clasp (non glidelock) in case that the one I have breaks. Can anyone send me a link from .........s with the correct clasp? Found a non branded 16x9 clasp, but I'm not sure it will fit.


A 16x9mm will fit, if you want a non-glidelock.

I bought a 9x9 glidelock (to replace a non-glidelock, lol) branded CARLYWET and it's perfect (it was also the cheapest). I would look for a CARLYWET 16x9 if I were you.

Honestly though I'm not sure there is a really a problem to solve with breaking clasps, or that the replacement will be any more reliable. It seems to be a pretty freak occurrence given there's only been one or two problems out of however many sold.


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

Hryszko said:


> Ah right, well i put a new strap on it to start with hence why i'm in this predicament haha! I just bought a 20mm rubber strap and it worked straight away.
> 
> Do you know his email address?


Hi,

Could you share the link to the rubber strap? The clasp on mine keeps popping out.

Cheers


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

I've posted it once but I need some more opinions, I need to get a replacement watch strap for my Tissell, I currently have a 20mm Rubber strap on it, I want a 20mm stainless steel strap back on, can anyone recommend one that isn't going to take 3-4 weeks to arrive from Tissell?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Hryszko said:


> I've posted it once but I need some more opinions, I need to get a replacement watch strap for my Tissell, I currently have a 20mm Rubber strap on it, I want a 20mm stainless steel strap back on, can anyone recommend one that isn't going to take 3-4 weeks to arrive from Tissell?


I have a complete Tisell band that I would sell. If interested please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

I would interested in buying a Tisell if the bracelet would get improved. Even if that would mean that the price would increase.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Shizmosis said:


> I would interested in buying a Tisell if the bracelet would get improved. Even if that would mean that the price would increase.


I agree, if it had the bracelet of the Davosa, Squale or CW this would be an incredibly great watch at it's price point(I wonder just how much it would increase the cost to put on a better bracelet). With that being said I still love my Tisell Divers.


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

Almost two weeks have passed with my Tisell Marine Diver, and wow.. What can I say.. I've fallen in love with the watch. Even for the 290 euros I paid from the EU distributor, it's still a fantastic deal, and I dare to say that at least in my opinion, I prefer it a lot more than the Steinhart GMT which I previously had. The only "downside" compared to the GMT is that it does not have the same solid feeling, but this might be due to the difference in weight.

I freaking love this watch!!!


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

The date on my Tissell sub is great, but it changes at midday... Is there anyway to set it so that it changes at midnight each day? 

For example, today is the 21st, but my watch still says the 20th and will move to the number 21 in around 2 hours. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Hryszko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The date on my Tissell sub is great, but it changes at midday... Is there anyway to set it so that it changes at midnight each day?
> 
> ...


Set it forward 12 hours...?


----------



## Hryszko (May 22, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Set it forward 12 hours...?


How do you set the Date forward 12 hours?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hryszko said:


> How do you set the Date forward 12 hours?


You need a TARDIS, or alternatively to move the time forward a full 12h cycle (you'll see the date changing accordingly when crossing the midnight point)


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Hryszko said:


> How do you set the Date forward 12 hours?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Sounds like user error, if the date is a half day off, just set your time to exactly 12 hours ahead, or behind, of what you currently had it set at(depends on if it is turning over 12 hours early or late).


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I got my Tisell marine diver a while ago. Super happy with it but one thing I'm wondering is, how do you clean the crystal? This is my first watch with sapphire crystal so I don't know if that's typical for sapphire but I'm finding it pretty hard to clean it. I'm using a microfiber cloth and it leaves these tiny marks that look like scratches but definitely aren't scratches as they disappear when i wipe in another direction. It doesn't help that with black dial even the smallest piece of dust is visible. I can manage to clean it "pretty good" but under good lighting you can still see some of these tiny marks at certain angle. Not scratches but wiping marks. What's the recommended way to clean sapphire glass? All I use is microfiber cloth and some water if necessary. Could it be some residue of the protective film that it came with?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Rista said:


> I got my Tisell marine diver a while ago. Super happy with it but one thing I'm wondering is, how do you clean the crystal? This is my first watch with sapphire crystal so I don't know if that's typical for sapphire but I'm finding it pretty hard to clean it. I'm using a microfiber cloth and it leaves these tiny marks that look like scratches but definitely aren't scratches as they disappear when i wipe in another direction. It doesn't help that with black dial even the smallest piece of dust is visible. I can manage to clean it "pretty good" but under good lighting you can still see some of these tiny marks at certain angle. Not scratches but wiping marks. What's the recommended way to clean sapphire glass? All I use is microfiber cloth and some water if necessary. Could it be some residue of the protective film that it came with?


I use a sunglasses cloth. One of the really soft ones. Works great.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Techme said:


> I use a sunglasses cloth. One of the really soft ones. Works great.


I second this. It sounds like your microfiber cloth is leaving lint on the crystal. You could try some better microfiber cloths, or try washing your microfiber cloths, a few times, to get some of the lint off(do not use fabric softener when you wash them as this will leave streaks on everything you touch with it). However, the sun glass cloths work pretty well. Just FYI, I use these cloths, they are overkill for cleaning a watch, but I use them to clean my cars; which is their main use.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GXRG64I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C2HNMBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lifeowner771 (May 6, 2017)

Really love the lume on this watch.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Have anyone testet the water resistance IRL with this watch? I'm taking my Tisell sub on vacation and just need to be sure that it can withstand a pool and some surface swimming in the ocean.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Have anyone testet the water resistance IRL with this watch? I'm taking my Tisell sub on vacation and just need to be sure that it can withstand a pool and some surface swimming in the ocean.


Tested in heavy rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Have anyone testet the water resistance IRL with this watch? I'm taking my Tisell sub on vacation and just need to be sure that it can withstand a pool and some surface swimming in the ocean.


I had mine in the ocean last month (Caribbean and Atlantic) no leaks...no scuba diving - just surfing, swimming and boating...no problems at all, totally dry


----------



## The_Adversary (Apr 20, 2018)

I bought my first Tissel vintage Sub a few weeks ago, but it came in just a few days after my Invicta pro diver. Overcoming years of hating Invicta (my first experience with Invicta was many years ago with a $99 garish monstrosity that had non functioning dials on the front, non functioning pushers, and upon opening the at least 45mm case seeing a $7 quartz movement slightly larger than a dime, on sale of course from the normal MSRP of $799 or so, I think I used it to zero in a new .308 Savage model 10 with a Zeiss 4-9 scope. 5 shots through the center of the case at 100 yards.... Cathartic. Still major hate for Invicta ever since. But I kept hearing from reputable folks how good the pro diver was, so I took the plunge, and. I. Was. Amazed! So well put together, looked great, Seiko movement, decorated rotor, accurate, felt good when the band was adjusted properly. Totally changed my mind on Invicta diver watches. 

Well, the Tisell came in, and at first glance it looked pretty good, so I offered it to my son, who I am trying to get interested in watches. He already has a vintage Orient automatic, and a Tissot Couturier powermatic 80, day-date in rose gold/black face, and a generic digital sports watch. (He runs track). But he won’t wear his nicer watches because he is afraid they will get damaged or stolen. So I made a stipulation that the Tisell would be his daily driver. He had no idea what I paid for the Tisell, so that eased his mind, and after I fit the band properly so that it was comfortable, not too tight, but not flopping up and down his wrist, he agreed. 

It was only then that I realized the Tisell was miles above my Invicta in quality, fit, and finish. With a 28.8 movement, the second hand seemed to glide around the dial, for water resistance IMHO generally a solid case back is better than a glass back, much better bezel and insert, etc. I have other watches with 28.8 movements, but they are not exactly what you would call tool watches. My beloved B&M Capeland GMT Alarm runs at 28.8 and which, if I was forced to choose only one watch out of my current collection to wear for the rest of my life, would be the B&M, delicate flower that it is compared to the Tisell Sub. And none of my other divers have that unique Sub look. 

So I did what any other red blooded watch collector would do, and ordered another one for myself. I’m giving my Invicta to my brother as a belated birthday present, since he has never had anything better than a $20.00 Casio in his life. And i’ll start putting a good portion of my collection on the ‘bay. The wife noticed a paypal statement that included a too good to pass up purchase of a Sonnerie Dubey and Schaldenbrand, so all the bright shiny things that I have picked up over the years that don’t fit with my collection will have to go. I am going to stick with dive watches and alarm watches only from now on, and hopefully support the habit from selling the stuff I have picked up along the way.

Looking forward to MY Tisell but need to find a way to differentiate it from my son’s. Teenagers DO NOT think it is ok to be wearing the same accessories as their very uncool old man. I’d like to stick with a metal bracelet, I usually don’t like them, but in this case I make an exception. Grains of rice? Yes, mesh, No. Micro adjusting style? Yes, I switch hands so a quick adjust would be nice. My left is 17cm and my right 18.5 (roughly) or for the metrically challenged 6 1/2” vs 7” I broke my left arm as a kid and it has always been smaller so a quick adjust would add some flexibility as I switch wrists, or if i’m in the right mood wear one on each.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Great story and you made the right choice with the Tisell(I know exactly what you are saying with not wearing/having the same watch as your kids). There are very limited choices for replacement bands, especially metal, with the Tisell. It has something to do with where the pin holes are located on the case....Enjoy your new Tisell!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The_Adversary said:


> I bought my first Tissel vintage Sub a few weeks ago, but it came in just a few days after my Invicta pro diver. Overcoming years of hating Invicta (my first experience with Invicta was many years ago with a $99 garish monstrosity that had non functioning dials on the front, non functioning pushers, and upon opening the at least 45mm case seeing a $7 quartz movement slightly larger than a dime, on sale of course from the normal MSRP of $799 or so, I think I used it to zero in a new .308 Savage model 10 with a Zeiss 4-9 scope. 5 shots through the center of the case at 100 yards.... Cathartic. Still major hate for Invicta ever since. But I kept hearing from reputable folks how good the pro diver was, so I took the plunge, and. I. Was. Amazed! So well put together, looked great, Seiko movement, decorated rotor, accurate, felt good when the band was adjusted properly. Totally changed my mind on Invicta diver watches.
> 
> Well, the Tisell came in, and at first glance it looked pretty good, so I offered it to my son, who I am trying to get interested in watches. He already has a vintage Orient automatic, and a Tissot Couturier powermatic 80, day-date in rose gold/black face, and a generic digital sports watch. (He runs track). But he won't wear his nicer watches because he is afraid they will get damaged or stolen. So I made a stipulation that the Tisell would be his daily driver. He had no idea what I paid for the Tisell, so that eased his mind, and after I fit the band properly so that it was comfortable, not too tight, but not flopping up and down his wrist, he agreed.
> 
> ...


The Tisell bracelet with glidelock would be perfect for if you need to make adjustments.

Also, for differentiation, you could get a Tisell Hulk or Smurf.

I wish Mr Oh would do a GMT though, something as an alternative to the Steinhart GMT 39.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

The_Adversary said:


> Looking forward to MY Tisell but need to find a way to differentiate it from my son's. Teenagers DO NOT think it is ok to be wearing the same accessories as their very uncool old man. I'd like to stick with a metal bracelet, I usually don't like them, but in this case I make an exception. Grains of rice? Yes, mesh, No. Micro adjusting style? Yes, I switch hands so a quick adjust would be nice.


My son and I share a Vintage Sub. The bracelet it comes with is excellent. I generally wear it on a Nato and it is super comfortable (the bracelet is sized for my son). 






















But recently my son has taken to wearing it on this leather Nato:









All of them are super comfortable and totally change the look of the watch. 
Maybe you keep the bracelet end your son gets a Nato


----------



## fd1nfo (Jun 27, 2018)

hi guys, does anyone know when it will be restocked again ? mr. oh told me end of june and still nothing.
im waiting since mid may, this is the longest time that i have waited for something, i hope it will be worth it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fd1nfo said:


> hi guys, does anyone know when it will be restocked again ? mr. oh told me end of june and still nothing.
> im waiting since mid may, this is the longest time that i have waited for something, i hope it will be worth it.


I think it is totally worth the wait. The vintage sub exceeded my expectations in every way


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

double post


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

During my usual crystal cleaning struggles, I noticed something strange on the lower right lug of my Tisell. At first it looked just like it was dirty but it isn't going away. Seems like a scratch that goes along the lug :-( There is pretty much no way I scratched it, it must have come like that and I didn't notice. There is even something similar at the upper lug but smaller and less noticeable. A bit disappointing but, how do I fix this without making it worse? I guess it doesn't even look like a scratch, more like a "scuff", like a white-ish mark rather than a deep scratch. The affected area is so tiny, I feel scotch brite pads would affect the unscratched area too much. What about those refinishing pens? Any other ideas?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rista said:


> During my usual crystal cleaning struggles, I noticed something strange on the lower right lug of my Tisell. At first it looked just like it was dirty but it isn't going away. Seems like a scratch that goes along the lug :-( There is pretty much no way I scratched it, it must have come like that and I didn't notice. There is even something similar at the upper lug but smaller and less noticeable. A bit disappointing but, how do I fix this without making it worse? I guess it doesn't even look like a scratch, more like a "scuff", like a white-ish mark rather than a deep scratch. The affected area is so tiny, I feel scotch brite pads would affect the unscratched area too much. What about those refinishing pens? Any other ideas?
> 
> View attachment 13330215
> 
> View attachment 13330217


I routinely use a scotch Brite pad on my Tag Aquaracer, Oris 65, and a few other watches. As long as you move the pad in one direction, it will give you a uniform finish.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I was thinking just going over the affected area, not the entire lug. Although it's possible to get a uniform finish with a scotch brite pad, wouldn't the entire lug end up looking slightly different to the untreated ones?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I think I’d leave that alone, I’d be afraid to make it worse.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anybody know the spring bar size for the bracelet clasp? Apparently they aren’t stainless and I’d like to change that since mine gets wet


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pw01 said:


> Does anybody know the spring bar size for the bracelet clasp? Apparently they aren't stainless and I'd like to change that since mine gets wet


I think I read it is 16mm but I am not certain...hopefully someone else can verify


----------



## fd1nfo (Jun 27, 2018)

TISELL Sub 9015 diver has been restocked !!!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone “tropic” strap for this watch?


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys, what would you choose between a Hulk date and Hulk no date? I have the black no date which I love and think that the Hulk Date would add more variety, but the fact that the rolex hulk doesn't have a no date option makes the tisell version more special...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have the Green Bezel, black dial with a date. However, if I had to do it over again, I think I would go with the no date; looks cleaner and one less adjustment when setting the time!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm done with dates, I can't see them anymore lol

- - - Updated - - -

I'm done with dates, I can't see them anymore lol


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

pw01 said:


> I'm done with dates, I can't see them anymore lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm done with dates, I can't see them anymore lol


not a fan of the aesthetic?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pw01 said:


> I'm done with dates, I can't see them anymore lol


You mean blind dates? :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> Guys, what would you choose between a Hulk date and Hulk no date? I have the black no date which I love and think that the Hulk Date would add more variety, but the fact that the rolex hulk doesn't have a no date option makes the tisell version more special...


No date for me, usually. But I might reconsider if the date is at 6 ...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

watchesaresocool said:


> not a fan of the aesthetic?


Most of my watches have dates but I've become a fan of the no date. I've grown to like the cleaner look, I can't read the damn thing without glasses and I've grown tired of having to set it because all of my watches are autos

- - - Updated - - -



watchesaresocool said:


> not a fan of the aesthetic?


Most of my watches have dates but I've become a fan of the no date. I've grown to like the cleaner look, I can't read the damn thing without glasses and I've grown tired of having to set it because all of my watches are autos


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some pics of the vintage red Submersible I wore last week ...

















































One of the best lume I have seen so far in my collection.

And yes, this is still the best value Sub homage in my collection, so far. :-!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Agree!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anybody changed a dial or hands in a Tisell yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Bad picture but that blue dial was bright. I love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anybody changed a dial or hands in a Tisell yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LT from BSHT brotherhood installed a BSHT dial in one of the first generations. PM him for details if you want, I don't think he's around here

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody know which aftermarket bezels work? I really hate all submariner style bezels really they are really tough to grip. Coin edge ones or Seiko Monster ones are the best. 

Other than that, I got my Marine diver on Tuesday, and to today it's gained exactly 1 second, I'm seriously impressed and almost sure Tisell regulates watches before they leave.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

How was the quality in the first gen marine dive (no R)? I’m looking at one but not sure how it will compare to my marine diver (no T on the crown) smurf no date. The one I’m eyeing is a black/black date version and fits the build I’m trying to do. My only justification for going with the first gen is the lume on the hands will be a closer match to the dial I’m going to use. Any feedback on bezel action, bracelet, lume, etc would be great. 




IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

My experience with Tisell has been pretty terrible so far. The first time I placed an order I contacted them to cancel and they refused to do so until the second email. Months later, after still looking at all the photos, I caved in and purchased two, the Vintage Submersible and the Marine Diver.

They're nice, but trapped under the crystal at 9 o'clock on the Marine Diver is some debris thats clearly visible, and the bezel action on the Vintage Submersible is the worst of any watch I've handled (it's perfect on the Marine Diver though). 

However, after sending them an email with the picture of the debris under the crystal and requesting a refund, the only response I received was this:

"If you look at the big picture, any watch will look faulty.
We will try to make a better watch.



Best regards,​ 

TISELL WATCH"


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Vintage sub on a nato this evening


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

Got the Marine Diver and it looks great and can't beat the value for money.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

MercifulFate said:


> My experience with Tisell has been pretty terrible so far. The first time I placed an order I contacted them to cancel and they refused to do so until the second email. Months later, after still looking at all the photos, I caved in and purchased two, the Vintage Submersible and the Marine Diver.
> 
> They're nice, but trapped under the crystal at 9 o'clock on the Marine Diver is some debris thats clearly visible, and the bezel action on the Vintage Submersible is the worst of any watch I've handled (it's perfect on the Marine Diver though).
> 
> ...


Was this ever resolved?


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

My watch bracelet also broke down in 4 months. Only used few times in office. 
Disappointed.








What options do I have ? replace full bracelet or clasp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I would contact Mr. Oh.
I know they sell replacement clasp for $25 but I would hope that would replace that for free.
You could also pick up a 16mm clasp to replace it (Watch Gecko use to sell one).
Let us know what Mr. says
Good luck


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

How often this happen?


ibrar said:


> My watch bracelet also broke down in 4 months. Only used few times in office.
> Disappointed.
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I would contact Mr. Oh.
> I know they sell replacement clasp for $25 but I would hope that would replace that for free.
> You could also pick up a 16mm clasp to replace it (Watch Gecko use to sell one).
> Let us know what Mr. says
> Good luck


Thanks, have sent email to Mr Oh . Can't find replacement clasp on Tisell website or Watch Gecko.
Any other option please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ibrar said:


> Thanks, have sent email to Mr Oh . Can't find replacement clasp on Tisell website or Watch Gecko.
> Any other option please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've purchased the clasp from mr oh for $15 I believe. Never had an issue with one breaking. The older ones had other issues and I wanted the new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ibrar said:


> Thanks, have sent email to Mr Oh . Can't find replacement clasp on Tisell website or Watch Gecko.
> Any other option please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


About $10 on ali (replace the extra dots in the URL below):

https://www.ali.....ss.com/item/CAR...e-Lock-Clasp-Steel-For-Rolex/32836364793.html


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, I found it now on European distributor website. Link below if some one else needs it.
https://www.tisellwatch.com/watch-parts/buckle-for-original-tisell-buckle/


Porterjrm said:


> I've purchased the clasp from mr oh for $15 I believe. Never had an issue with one breaking. The older ones had other issues and I wanted the new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, I found it now on European distributor website. Link below if some one else needs it.
https://www.tisellwatch.com/watch-parts/buckle-for-original-tisell-buckle/


Porterjrm said:


> I've purchased the clasp from mr oh for $15 I believe. Never had an issue with one breaking. The older ones had other issues and I wanted the new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, It looks pretty good, however I found one from Tisell.

Much appreciate your time taken for help.


ED209 said:


> About $10 on ali (replace the extra dots in the URL below):
> 
> https://www.ali.....ss.com/item/CAR...e-Lock-Clasp-Steel-For-Rolex/32836364793.html


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice Bracelet...looks great on the Tissel


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Double post


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

How do you folks find the accuracy of your Marine Divers? I got both of mine in late May and initially they seemed very accurate, maybe +/- 2 to 4 seconds per day depending on wether or not they were worn. They’ve now settled out to be -15 to 20 seconds per day no matter what. Neither of them have been dropped or abused in any way, ideas?


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Great watch. My only complaint is that the lug holes are too close to the case, which doesn't allow me to put it on a nato strap. Must be just this one, as I see others on NATO's. Still love the watch, though.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope, all have the same lug hole position. However, I use nylon/canvas NATO's anyway, but for leather you should get some curved spring bars. I don't have them and don't know the proper dimensions, but it has been posted many times. Search the thread and I am sure you will find them.


Cougar17 said:


> Great watch. My only complaint is that the lug holes are too close to the case, which doesn't allow me to put it on a nato strap. Must be just this one, as I see others on NATO's. Still love the watch, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/SWISS-REIMAGINED-Spring-Bar-Pins/dp/B00XBJAZ48


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

New to me Marine Dive. Needs a glide lock but other than that it's in great shape. In for a dial change as soon as I can get this dang case back off.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

What dial are you thinking of?


Porterjrm said:


> New to me Marine Dive. Needs a glide lock but other than that it's in great shape. In for a dial change as soon as I can get this dang case back off.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ronragus said:


> What dial are you thinking of?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I've got a spare BSH dial with date window that will fit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I absolutely cannot get my caseback off. I wanted to see if I couldn't slightly tweak the alignment of the dial as it's ever so slightly out.


----------



## MarkBoots (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys,

I have been really thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these..... How do they compare with other watches you have for quality? Feel free to email me directly if you want. I have never held one and keeping thinking with a price so low are they cutting corners on bracelets or other items or just lower wages and no advertising.....


----------



## MarkBoots (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

To me, in a sub or dive style watch, it is one of the best quality/value to price watches available; at it's price range(if you order straight from Tisell in Korea, it is only $230 shipped). The only thing that bothers me is that the rotor is rather noisy, when it spins or moves. Other than that, the bracelet could be upgraded a bit; if it had the bracelet quality of the Squale 20 Atmos or the Davosa Ternos and a quieter rotor, this would be the perfect watch. If you wanted to look at a step above this watch, take a peek at the Squale, Davosa or Steinhart line. With all the criticisms that I attribute to it, I still have to remember that it is only a $200 watch; the Squale and Davosa are both over the $550 mark.


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

Does anyone know where I could get a replacement bezel for my Tisell Marine Diver. I just received it and the bezel has very smooth edges. I want to replace it with one that has traditional pointed bezel edges.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

MarkBoots said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been really thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these..... How do they compare with other watches you have for quality? Feel free to email me directly if you want. I have never held one and keeping thinking with a price so low are they cutting corners on bracelets or other items or just lower wages and no advertising.....


I agree with drttown for the price I don't know of anything better. If you are willing to pay $500 there are watches that are slightly better in one way or another.
I have the Tissel Vintage Sub and I thin the brushed bezel insert is amazing. I actually like the rotor in the Miyota 9015 - it gives me feedback that watch is winding.
I also find the bracelet very comfortable but it looks great on a nato or leather.
The one thing that could be improved on my watch is the bezel action - it is not bad but it is not great. 
I am not sure of the Marine Diver is better - hopefully someone else can contribute on that.
It is an amazing watch for the price, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

MarkBoots said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been really thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these..... How do they compare with other watches you have for quality? Feel free to email me directly if you want. I have never held one and keeping thinking with a price so low are they cutting corners on bracelets or other items or just lower wages and no advertising.....


Best bezel action I've experienced in the price range. Ceramic insert, Miyota 9015, glide lock clasp and solid end links.. all for $230. I love my Smurf no date and just bought a black with date to mod. For an everyday diver that will be reliable and feel great on the wrist I don't think you can go wrong at this price. I don't see corners cut. I see them filling a whole in the market at a certain price range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MarkBoots said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been really thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these..... How do they compare with other watches you have for quality? Feel free to email me directly if you want. I have never held one and keeping thinking with a price so low are they cutting corners on bracelets or other items or just lower wages and no advertising.....


I agree with drttown, drwindsurf and Porterjrm. The watchrice ratio is outstanding. I wouldn't call the rotor loud at all, but more gentle feedback that it's in there spinning away. It's by no means anywhere near my other 82xx Miyotas. I actually enjoy the bracelet, which is contrary to others. The glide action of the clasp could be improved, but it's $230...I can deal with it. My bezel action is fantastic. It clicks into each spot with zero play - very precise. Better than the Steinhart I owned and almost up with my CW Trident. Over the last 2.5 days it's sitting at -1.3 s/d with mixed use.

If Mr Oh made one with sword hands I would go nuts!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Techme said:


> If Mr Oh made one with sword hands I would go nuts!


I totally agree - I have been thinking of modding mine to add sword hands


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

MarkBoots said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been really thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these..... How do they compare with other watches you have for quality? Feel free to email me directly if you want. I have never held one and keeping thinking with a price so low are they cutting corners on bracelets or other items or just lower wages and no advertising.....


And don't forget Tisell is one of the only micros that I know of that actually put the no date movement into the no date models. Most of the others put the date movement in and cover it up with the dial. One of my pet peeves.

AND you can order with or without magnifier if you decide to go with the date.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought that I read awhile ago, that if you contacted Mr. Oh and send him the hands you wanted installed, that he would do that for you, as long as they fit the watch. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

3 weeks on the wrist, keeping great time. Strong recommendation from me at this price. Some very minor quibbles: the first link from the lugs sits a couple of mm's high (see wrist pic), the glidelock clasp could sit a little bit more flush on the wrist.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My green sub arrived, and it's great - in photos, the bezel green doesn't always look like it matches the dial green, but in real life it absolutely does.

There's a few differences to my gen 2 (? good lume, no glidelock, marine diveR) as follows:

- the bezel is less jagged/grippy. I'm not sure which I prefer.
- the crown is slightly longer and the signing on it is more pronounced
- the raised centre of the bracelet links has edges that are more rounded

Finally the clasp isn't as good quality as the generic Ali clasp I bought to upgrade the non-glidelock clasp on my gen2. It feels too thick, and it doesn't operate as well, the tolerances are a bit out. So, I've ordered another $10 clasp and hopefully it will be as good as the one from my gen 2 which I've actually fitted to my new watch because it will be getting the most wrist time.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ED209 said:


> My green sub arrived, and it's great - in photos, the bezel green doesn't always look like it matches the dial green, but in real life it absolutely does.
> 
> There's a few differences to my gen 2 (? good lume, no glidelock, marine diveR) as follows:
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of the clasp you swapped to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Porterjrm said:


> ED209 said:
> 
> 
> > My green sub arrived, and it's great - in photos, the bezel green doesn't always look like it matches the dial green, but in real life it absolutely does.
> ...


I'll try to take some pictures and measurements but honestly even side by side in the hand they look identical. It's just that the Ali one feels snappier and better.

The only substantive difference I can find is the design of the sliding glidelock latch inside the clasp, the Tisell's I find harder to engage (could be that I'm just more used to the other one) and it seems to make the clasp sit higher /thicker than the Ali one. Actually the Ali one is the cheapest I could find and probably not the best either, I screw the pin inside the clasp just so that it sticks out a bit and snags in the glidelock channel to make it exactly as secure as I want it, which is a hack but makes its operation perfect. Maybe I just got lucky with it and the incoming one will be worse than the Tisell's. But I have a couple of Parnis oyster bracelets with unusable trash clasps, so it will still be useful.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

How is the bezel action on the Marine Diver?
I have the Vintage Sub the bezel action isn't great. There is very little back play but the action feels grainy and indistinct. It is the only real weakness in the watch - otherwise I love it.
I am just wondering if the Marine Diver is any better or if this is a general design flaw?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

drwindsurf said:


> How is the bezel action on the Marine Diver?
> I have the Vintage Sub the bezel action isn't great. There is very little back play but the action feels grainy and indistinct. It is the only real weakness in the watch - otherwise I love it.
> I am just wondering if the Marine Diver is any better or if this is a general design flaw?


I have three Tisells. My first was the Tulk and the bezel action is very "light"and not as firm as my other two. The alignment to my eye is a "smidgen" off at the 12, although that could be my mind playing tricks. My second purchase a year later was the black marine diver and the action is firm with good alignment. No issue there. My final purchase was the submersible and it has the firmest action of them all. Also great alignment.

So I don't have any complaints, the bezel on the diver and submersible as good as any of my more expensive watches. The Tulk acceptable for what I paid for it.

To be honest my biggest gripe is the size of the clasp on the bracelet, they could have run with a smaller one for my liking.

I've got to say, after getting the marine diver I thought that was it, great looking watch. I went the submersible on a whim and had buyers regret once I pulled the trigger based on photos posted here. Once I got it.... well, let's just say it's been giving my other watches a bit of a flogging in wrist time. I have been really surprised on the how good it looks. I was very hesitant to go the 40mm route given I really don't drop below 42mm, however this watch just seems to wear bigger.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> I've got to say, after getting the marine diver I thought that was it, great looking watch. I went the submersible on a whim and had buyers regret once I pulled the trigger based on photos posted here. Once I got it.... well, let's just say it's been giving my other watches a bit of a flogging in wrist time. I have been really surprised on the how good it looks. I was very hesitant to go the 40mm route given I really don't drop below 42mm, however this watch just seems to wear bigger.


I agree, I thought 40mm would be too small but it wears nicely on the wrist. It might be that the bezel is slightly thinner and the dial larger than I am used to in other sub homages. 
Thank you for the feedback on the bezel


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

Does anyone know if a Parnis/Bliger Bezel would fit on the Tisell Marine Diver? The dial is 40mm and looks similar but that isn't always a guarantee.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I have the marine diver and my bezel insert flew off. What type of glue due you use to secure it on with? Thanks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I use GS-Hypo Cement. It's a sort of gum used for jewellery applications.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I would assume that you could send it back to Tisell for a warranty repair...although, you would have to do without your watch for, at least, a few weeks.



Jeffie007 said:


> Hi, I have the marine diver and my bezel insert flew off. What type of glue due you use to secure it on with? Thanks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I would spend $5 on the GS cement rather than $$$ on shipping and hassle. Take the opportunity to get the insert perfectly aligned (I'll pull off and reseat any aluminium insert this way, but I worry about breaking ceramic)


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I would contact Mr. Oh.
> I know they sell replacement clasp for $25 but I would hope that would replace that for free.
> You could also pick up a 16mm clasp to replace it (Watch Gecko use to sell one).
> Let us know what Mr. says
> Good luck


An update ,after couple of emails got reply from Mr Oh that he is sending me a replacement clasp for free . I have received a tracking number now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ibrar said:


> An update ,after couple of emails got reply from Mr Oh that he is sending me a replacement clasp for free . I have received a tracking number now.


That is great to hear...hopefully this one works


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi guys. Just curious what the lume color is on your Marine Divers. I just received mine and I thought it was suppose to be bgw9 with a blue color but mine has green hands and indices with a blue lume pip. What is the color on everyone elses?


----------



## Quantumbruder (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi dudes,

I am a happy owner of a tisell marine diver. However, I have the suspicion that the glass might not be sapphire. I read on the internet that the behavior of water droplets on sapphire differs from mineral glass. In fact, for me it looks as if the tisell has only mineral glass. Has anyone of you ever checked if the tisell actually has a sapphire crystal?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Quantumbruder said:


> Hi dudes,
> 
> I am a happy owner of a tisell marine diver. However, I have the suspicion that the glass might not be sapphire. I read on the internet that the behavior of water droplets on sapphire differs from mineral glass. In fact, for me it looks as if the tisell has only mineral glass. Has anyone of you ever checked if the tisell actually has a sapphire crystal?


I had the same suspicion with my Tisell pilot watch due to the very same reason.  So I went to a watch shop and they used diamond tester and confirmed that the crystal is really sapphire. Water drop test can't be trusted..


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Quantumbruder said:


> Hi dudes,
> 
> I am a happy owner of a tisell marine diver. However, I have the suspicion that the glass might not be sapphire. I read on the internet that the behavior of water droplets on sapphire differs from mineral glass. In fact, for me it looks as if the tisell has only mineral glass. Has anyone of you ever checked if the tisell actually has a sapphire crystal?


I had the same suspicion with my Tisell pilot watch due to the very same reason.  So I went to a watch shop and they used diamond tester and confirmed that the crystal is really sapphire. Water drop test can't be trusted..


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Planetocean250 said:


> Hi guys. Just curious what the lume color is on your Marine Divers. I just received mine and I thought it was suppose to be bgw9 with a blue color but mine has green hands and indices with a blue lume pip. What is the color on everyone elses?


It is indeed BGW9. If you've only seen it on camera through youtube, you may have been led to believe it's pure blue, it's more of a teal when it's fully charged with light, and when it starts to fade it will look more blue. The reason the pip looks more blue because it has less lume on it so it doesn't hold as much "charge". Take it into a dark room when the lume is fading and all indices and hands will look blue.


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

daytripper said:


> It is indeed BGW9. If you've only seen it on camera through youtube, you may have been led to believe it's pure blue, it's more of a teal when it's fully charged with light, and when it starts to fade it will look more blue. The reason the pip looks more blue because it has less lume on it so it doesn't hold as much "charge". Take it into a dark room when the lume is fading and all indices and hands will look blue.


That's exactly what happened. I have seen all these pictures and it looked so blue but when I would charge the lume it would often look quite green. Especially with the bezel pip being so much more blue I started to think that maybe it was c1. I ended up going into a dark room and as it died down it became significantly more blue.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Really want to get my tisell on a Nato. Anybody with a link to a where you can buy curved lugbars that fit? 

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5000 med Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeffie007 said:


> Hi, I have the marine diver and my bezel insert flew off. What type of glue due you use to secure it on with? Thanks.


You can get 3m adhesive on the bay that should fit. It's cut for bezel inserts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Really want to get my tisell on a Nato. Anybody with a link to a where you can buy curved lugbars that fit?


I put my Moose Strap natos on using the original spring bars without any problems (they are the premium slim):
https://www.moosestrap.com/premium-slim
They are $20 (but there is usually a 10% discount code on the front page)

I bought bent 20mm spring bars on amazon - which made putting leather natos on easier.
I hope this helps


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Really want to get my tisell on a Nato. Anybody with a link to a where you can buy curved lugbars that fit?
> 
> Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5000 med Tapatalk


You dont need curved spring bars. What I do is put the nato strap on and then click the spring bars on after. It works great.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I put my Moose Strap natos on using the original spring bars without any problems (they are the premium slim):
> https://www.moosestrap.com/premium-slim
> They are $20 (but there is usually a 10% discount code on the front page)
> 
> ...





Planetocean250 said:


> You dont need curved spring bars. What I do is put the nato strap on and then click the spring bars on after. It works great.


Thanks both, I will start by trying PlanetOcean250's trick. I have some nice thin and smooth Natos, så maybe that method will do the trick!

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5000 med Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Planetocean250 said:


> You dont need curved spring bars. What I do is put the nato strap on and then click the spring bars on after. It works great.


Technically, that worked for me as well. However I was a bit worried by the extra pressure on the spring bars and that I could not adjust the strap position. So I bought some cheap generic curved spring bars and it was a much better fit, also worked wonders with 2 piece leather straps.


----------



## TexWatcher (Jul 21, 2018)

Has Mr. Oh mentioned any new colors for future Sub releases? I recommended an new lighter blue dial that matches the current blue bezel. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

mysiak said:


> Technically, that worked for me as well. However I was a bit worried by the extra pressure on the spring bars and that I could not adjust the strap position. So I bought some cheap generic curved spring bars and it was a much better fit, also worked wonders with 2 piece leather straps.


Tried it just now, and it was easy to fit but have the same worries. But hopefully they won't fail me, at least not both at the same time!

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5000 med Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, the spring bars haven't failed me yet, and I've just played soccer with my kid!









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5000 med Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

What's your wrist size mate? Looking perfect.


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

I have been putting the nato in and then installing the straight spring bars after for years and I have never had any problems with failure. I even use 22mm nato straps on my Tisell I just have to push the strap out of the way for each hole. It works great it can just be a bit annoying if you are like me and change straps often haha. Just make sure a part of the strap isnt blocking the spring bar from going all the way in the hole as sometimes it looks like it is in but the moment you move the strap it pops out. I give mine a test and put a bit of pressure on them before I put in on my wrist. Not related but an easy way to remove spring bars is with a pair of nail clippers. I just go right up to the top corner of the spring bar close down and pull back the bar comes out without doing any damage and the bar does not shoot away.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

TexWatcher said:


> Has Mr. Oh mentioned any new colors for future Sub releases? I recommended an new lighter blue dial that matches the current blue bezel. Any other suggestions?


If he were to release a two tone blue/gold similar to the 16613/116613, I'd pay 50% more for it. No one has made a proper homage to that watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I will leave this here!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

Great week ahead y'all..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I am just going to leave this here









Have a great week


----------



## psk31 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just received my "Kermit" and overall quality is not bad...however...how much play are you guys seeing in the bezel? While I can center the pip at top-dead-center, however there is about +/- half a graduation in bezel play. Not acceptable.
Thoughts/comments?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

psk31 said:


> Just received my "Kermit" and overall quality is not bad...however...how much play are you guys seeing in the bezel? While I can center the pip at top-dead-center, however there is about +/- half a graduation in bezel play. Not acceptable.
> Thoughts/comments?


No play on mine but the bezel action is gritty. I think the bezels are hit or miss...but the rest of the watch is awesome - mine is running +/-2sec/day.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

psk31 said:


> Just received my "Kermit" and overall quality is not bad...however...how much play are you guys seeing in the bezel? While I can center the pip at top-dead-center, however there is about +/- half a graduation in bezel play. Not acceptable.
> Thoughts/comments?


My bezel is incredible. Zero play, perfect alignment and it turns just right. One of the best I've used.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor M (Jul 28, 2014)

Techme said:


> My bezel is incredible. Zero play, perfect alignment and it turns just right. One of the best I've used.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


My bezel is also excellent. Zero play -- it's rock solid. Perfect alignment, nice clicks. I was worried when I got in a couple of weeks ago as it was rough, sticky, and difficult to turn. I thought I had a bad one. After a day or two of working it in, it has turned into as good as the Oris Aquis in action but without any play at all. It's really, really good. A lot better than the Glycine Combat which is a pingy 60 click bezel that I never warmed to.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

psk31 said:


> Just received my "Kermit" and overall quality is not bad...however...how much play are you guys seeing in the bezel? While I can center the pip at top-dead-center, however there is about +/- half a graduation in bezel play. Not acceptable.
> Thoughts/comments?


My first one was like that, my second one is perfect in the bezel department. I had to return my black one due to a frozen bezel


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've been researching the Tisell for some time now and recently discovered this and the Vintage Submersible threads. After reading them both, I'm even more convinced to purchase this brand and will start with the Vintage Submersible.

I have a big crown purchase to action first then the Tisell.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh no.....


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

Just got a Hulk homage. Since I bought my Pelagos a few months ago, nothing has distracted me long enough for the 70 hour power reserve to run down but this Tisell is just about to do it.

Comparing Mr. Oh's product to a diver made in the Rolex factory, the Pelagos is a superior product, but not by as big of a margin as I would have liked... maybe not enough to justify the huge price differential. The Tisell bracelet and bezel are the biggest disappointments, but as I wear them and use them I am breaking them in and they are improving over time. The case and the bezel are stunning and the blue lume is almost as good as the Pelagos.

Have to say I am very, very impressed with the Marine Diver.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got notified that my Tisell Hulk also arrived today. I got the no-date version though. Can't wait to get home and check it out.



lisjjen said:


> Just got a Hulk homage. Since I bought my Pelagos a few months ago, nothing has distracted me long enough for the 70 hour power reserve to run down but this Tisell is just about to do it.
> 
> Comparing Mr. Oh's product to a diver made in the Rolex factory, the Pelagos is a superior product, but not by as big of a margin as I would have liked... maybe not enough to justify the huge price differential. The Tisell bracelet and bezel are the biggest disappointments, but as I wear them and use them I am breaking them in and they are improving over time. The case and the bezel are stunning and the blue lume is almost as good as the Pelagos.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

I've had my vintage for several months. Bezel action has improved with use. I love the bracelet, very comfy to me. It's hard to beat in this price range!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Double post


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rant time. I cannot adequately communicate how sorry I am that I ever bought two Tisell watches! I purchased two Marine divers, one black bezel black face and one green bezel black face. The black bezel model was returned because of terrible bezel action and the green bezel watch was returned because it leaked/fogged up the first time I wore it in a pool. Both were replaced by Mr. Oh after the month long transit to and fro. The bezel on the replacement black bezel froze so that watch went back a second time, along with the bracelet for the green bezel model because the spring bars rusted and made a huge mess of the bracelet after a weekend of pool use. I was told that the reason was that the spring bars weren't stainless steel. Who in the .... makes a dive watch bracelet and doesn't use stainless spring bars?! You guessed it, Tisell! I went to set the time on my green bezel model when I got home from work and the ....ing crown came off the watch! What would you say is a reasonable amount of patience on my part at this point. Am I really going to have to return this watch to Korea for a third time?! That will make 5 returns for two watches since I ordered them in May!
View attachment 13566445


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Terribly sorry to hear that. It sounds like you got several lemons. Although, not at all indicative of their watches, they are a mechanical object and are subject to a certain level of mechanical failure. One of the downsides with purchasing a watch from overseas is that if you have a problem, and need to send it in for repairs, you won't see your watch for at least a month! We wish you luck with what ever your decision will be.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I think it’s refund time. Again, this will be problem number 5 for 2 watches since May. I’m tired of dealing with this “Made in China” crap. I have zero faith in Tisell’s ability to send me a quality product. I’d just be sitting around for the next piece of crap to break, not enjoying my watch or feeling good about a purchase


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

pw01 said:


> Rant time. I cannot adequately communicate how sorry I am that I ever bought two Tisell watches! I purchased two Marine divers, one black bezel black face and one green bezel black face. The black bezel model was returned because of terrible bezel action and the green bezel watch was returned because it leaked/fogged up the first time I wore it in a pool. Both were replaced by Mr. Oh after the month long transit to and fro. The bezel on the replacement black bezel froze so that watch went back a second time, along with the bracelet for the green bezel model because the spring bars rusted and made a huge mess of the bracelet after a weekend of pool use. I was told that the reason was that the spring bars weren't stainless steel. Who in the .... makes a dive watch bracelet and doesn't use stainless spring bars?! You guessed it, Tisell! I went to set the time on my green bezel model when I got home from work and the ....ing crown came off the watch! What would you say is a reasonable amount of patience on my part at this point. Am I really going to have to return this watch to Korea for a third time?! That will make 5 returns for two watches since I ordered them in May!


I am in no way saying that you do not have the right to be upset about this. It sounds very frustrating. And I have only had my Marine Diver for a week so it is definitely safe to say I am still in my honeymoon phase.

What I will say is that after I bought my Pelagos, I saw in the Pelagos owner thread that somebody's Pelagos had flooded in a f***ing swimming pool. Definitely not a fake, he sent it back to the Rolex factory. When I said that I was somewhat bothered that a $4,400, 500m dive watch would flood in a swimming pool, people shrugged and said it's luck of the draw. Watches are a mechanical object and some of them will fail.

Btw, his cost to replace the movement was nearly $1,000.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Frustrated doesn’t come close. This will be the third time the green bezel model gets returned, not to mention I had to return the the black bezel twice. I’ve sent Mr. Oh an email, can’t wait to see his response


----------



## WHITESSTOWPIG (Oct 18, 2018)

For those who hate the stock bracelet on these you can drill out the stock end link holes for use with a Ocean 39 bracelet which is the same 20mm / 16mm taper as original and can be hard for about $50 direct from Steinhart.I almost got rid of mine because of the factory bracelet but this upgrade really transformed the watch for me


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

How does Tisell ship a watch with a poorly functioning bezel? I was on board to buy but seeing so many QC issues on watches that should never ship has kept me from buying.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> How does Tisell ship a watch with a poorly functioning bezel? I was on board to buy but seeing so many QC issues on watches that should never ship has kept me from buying.


"Poorly functioning", as a matter of it's mechanical functionality, is subjective in nature; meaning what I think is acceptable may not be to you, or others. This is a $200 watch not a $10k Rolex. I understand that the watch should function and work but we all need to keep in mind that it is an inexpensive dive watch and as such should not be held to a higher standard than it's level of pricing should suggest. I am not knocking Tisell, in any way, as I own several.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

drttown said:


> "Poorly functioning", as a matter of it's mechanical functionality, is subjective in nature; meaning what I think is acceptable may not be to you, or others. This is a $200 watch not a $10k Rolex. I understand that the watch should function and work but we all need to keep in mind that it is an inexpensive dive watch and as such should not be held to a higher standard than it's level of pricing should suggest. I am not knocking Tisell, in any way, as I own several.


I love the "remember it's a $200 watch" comments. To me, it doesn't matter. I can get a Seiko SKX for $230 all day long and I doubt I'll have to return it to Seiko 3 times. I have two Marine Divers that are beautiful watches but have had multiple QC issues, frozen bezels, leaking, fogging up, rusting bracelet spring bars and now I have to return one, yet again, because the crown came off. Yeah it's a $230 watch, I just wish I got a watch that was worth $230.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> I love the "remember it's a $200 watch" comments. To me, it doesn't matter. I can get a Seiko SKX for $230 all day long and I doubt I'll have to return it to Seiko 3 times. I have two Marine Divers that are beautiful watches but have had multiple QC issues, frozen bezels, leaking, fogging up, rusting bracelet spring bars and now I have to return one, yet again, because the crown came off. Yeah it's a $230 watch, I just wish I got a watch that was worth $230.


I was not, in any way, trying to be rude or take away from the fact that you have had problems...pricing is also subjective. I wish you nothing but luck in what ever your decision may be and I hope that Mr. Oh will be just as receptive to your problems and will refund your money.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I didn’t take it that way. He wants to send me a crown and me have a local watchmaker handle the repair. I’m trying to find a price so he can decide if he wants to reimburse me for the repair or me send it back to him. If I send it back this will make 3 months that I’ve been without the watch since I ordered it in late May. Don’t forget the 2 months I’ve been without the black bezel model I have...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> How does Tisell ship a watch with a poorly functioning bezel? I was on board to buy but seeing so many QC issues on watches that should never ship has kept me from buying.


Smart choice


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Unfortunately what is acceptable to Tisell's QC does not seem to match what is expected by the customer. Visual and mechanical flawed watches get sent out and the customer has to send the watch back no thank you.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

lisjjen said:


> Just got a Hulk homage. Since I bought my Pelagos a few months ago, nothing has distracted me long enough for the 70 hour power reserve to run down but this Tisell is just about to do it.
> 
> Comparing Mr. Oh's product to a diver made in the Rolex factory, the Pelagos is a superior product, but not by as big of a margin as I would have liked... maybe not enough to justify the huge price differential. The Tisell bracelet and bezel are the biggest disappointments, but as I wear them and use them I am breaking them in and they are improving over time. The case and the bezel are stunning and the blue lume is almost as good as the Pelagos.
> 
> ...


I'm giving you two 'likes,' one for the watch and one for the Millennium Falcon cuff links.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

Is the bezel stuck? Yes. So I rotated it about 200 times and now it works just fine. It just needed to be broken in. 

If you would like a ceramic diver with blue lume that is accurate to 2 seconds with a bezel that doesn't need to be broken in, there are many options out there. They will cost more than $200. I work in finance and see watches as a commodity. As with all investment products, there are two axes to consider. Risk and profitability. You can buy something much less risky but it will have higher cost. With this product, you are taking a risk that it is a lemon but there is a payoff if it is not. Like I said, there was a Pelagos that got flooded in a swimming pool on that other thread. All mechanical objects come with risk.

Couple of questions about your bad experiences. You said you sent the watch back because the bezel was hard to turn, right? Also, with the watch that was flooded I am assuming you screwed the crown down before you got in the pool and how hard did you pull on the crown when it came out? I've taken Miyota movements apart and put them back together again. If the crown stem isn't clicked back into the movement the way they're supposed to be, they can easily fall right out, but they wouldn't be able to screw down.


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

Also, I'm lightly considering polishing the center link with Cape Cod polishing cloths. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

lisjjen said:


> Also, I'm lightly considering polishing the center link with Cape Cod polishing cloths. Has anyone tried this?


I had thought about that, also. You can use some tape on the outer brushed links and the use a dremel with a fine, cotton, polishing wheel; it would be much faster. Also, on ...express.com site, they do sell a band, that resembles the Tisell bracelet, with the polished center links; I think it was priced at $35. Does anyone know if the Ginault Ocean Rover band will fit on the Tisell?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

lisjjen said:


> Is the bezel stuck? Yes. So I rotated it about 200 times and now it works just fine. It just needed to be broken in.
> 
> If you would like a ceramic diver with blue lume that is accurate to 2 seconds with a bezel that doesn't need to be broken in, there are many options out there. They will cost more than $200. I work in finance and see watches as a commodity. As with all investment products, there are two axes to consider. Risk and profitability. You can buy something much less risky but it will have higher cost. With this product, you are taking a risk that it is a lemon but there is a payoff if it is not. Like I said, there was a Pelagos that got flooded in a swimming pool on that other thread. All mechanical objects come with risk.
> 
> Couple of questions about your bad experiences. You said you sent the watch back because the bezel was hard to turn, right? Also, with the watch that was flooded I am assuming you screwed the crown down before you got in the pool and how hard did you pull on the crown when it came out? I've taken Miyota movements apart and put them back together again. If the crown stem isn't clicked back into the movement the way they're supposed to be, they can easily fall right out, but they wouldn't be able to screw down.


The bezel was frozen, as in would not turn. It showed up with a hard to turn bezel and didn't seem to break in, then the bezel froze. Of course I checked the crown before I got in the pool. The watch did not flood but it had an obvious amount of moisture in it. I pulled it the same way I always have to set it. The crown stem appears to still be in the watch


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

pw01 said:


> The bezel was frozen, as in would not turn. It showed up with a hard to turn bezel and didn't seem to break in, then the bezel froze. Of course I checked the crown before I got in the pool. The watch did not flood but it had an obvious amount of moisture in it. I pulled it the same way I always have to set it. The crown stem appears to still be in the watch
> 
> View attachment 13570845


I am sorry you have had so much bad luck with this brand. I am very pleased with my Hulk homage and am nervous to get it wet now. Even if I do ever decide to take it to a pool, I will keep using my SKX007 to go SCUBA diving.


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I think the watches are beautiful and they get a ton of wrist time. I just wish they were as well put together as they are visually appealing


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Judging by my experience with this brand and by reading everything on here, that's some awfully bad luck to get so many defective watches in a row. I'd feel the same if it happened to me but right now, I'd be more confident buying from Mr Oh than getting a Seiko SKX and hoping to get a good one.


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

pw01 said:


> I think the watches are beautiful and they get a ton of wrist time. I just wish they were as well put together as they are visually appealing


I can agree with all the above. The weight, the proportion, the visual appeal of the Sub-C is hard to beat (not to mention green is my favorite color) and the fact that the Tisell does 95% of the same thing for $250 makes it stick to my wrist. Intellectually I know my Pelagos is a superior product. And I keep putting it on to head out the door, but somehow I always leave with the Tisell on.

One thing I did as soon as a I bought it was to put a few drops of machine oil on the bezel and crown stem and to file down the clasp on the bracelet a little. Made it easier to break everything in.

Hope your luck improves.


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Joining the club with some autumn love -


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Tisell is sending me a new crown and reimbursing the cost of having the repair done locally


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Sounds like a stand up kind of company. There aren't many companies that would send you the part and then offer to cover the labor for someone else to install the components.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

pw01 said:


> Tisell is sending me a new crown and reimbursing the cost of having the repair done locally


Well You did get unlucky and quite a few times but Mr. Ho does follow up. Stands up behind his product

I got lucky with mine the only thing is that the clasp is stuck on position one. Will not glide. Meh, the fit is perfect but I wish it did work better. 
Still, very happy with mine and as it was said by many 200$ for this looker is very little money. Lets just say I'll avoid water, just in case


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Did anybody find a good reliable bracelet replacement for the marine diver? I am also looking to get a jubilee for mine but don't really want to use the one with the straight end links, any good alternatives?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Jeje3325 said:


> Well You did get unlucky and quite a few times but Mr. Ho does follow up. Stands up behind his product
> 
> I got lucky with mine the only thing is that the clasp is stuck on position one. Will not glide. Meh, the fit is perfect but I wish it did work better.
> Still, very happy with mine and as it was said by many 200$ for this looker is very little money. Lets just say I'll avoid water, just in case


The problem with your glide might be that the pin that sits inside is not screwed in/out correctly - I've got a few cheap glidelocks similar to what Tisell uses and what happens is if you leave the pin screwed incorrectly in snags on the groove the glidelock slides along when you try to use the expansion functionality. If you screw it fully in so no part protrudes either side, sometimes the expansion pops open and resizes everytime you open the clasp, which is not great either. I've found a perfect medium on mine by leaving exactly the right amount of pin showing, but you'd need to yank it open and start playing with a screwdriver to do the same.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

drttown said:


> Sounds like a stand up kind of company. There aren't many companies that would send you the part and then offer to cover the labor for someone else to install the components.


It certainly beats the month long turnaround for him to fix it personally. It's cheaper for him to do that then pay for round trip shipping between Korea and the US


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

pw01 said:


> It certainly beats the month long turnaround for him to fix it personally. It's cheaper for him to do that then pay for round trip shipping between Korea and the US


Understood, but most of the time the customer would be responsible for the shipping charges...at least to the company. I found that out with my Davosa Ternos.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

fanatikalex said:


> Did anybody find a good reliable bracelet replacement for the marine diver? I am also looking to get a jubilee for mine but don't really want to use the one with the straight end links, any good alternatives?


Thank you ED209, I might get the guts to yank it. Arrgh!

And I'd like to have a jubilee as well. Would look very classy.
Let me know if you find something at a fair price, this is a 200$ watch...


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Double no triple post. chrome is acting out Sorry guys


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

WHITESSTOWPIG said:


> For those who hate the stock bracelet on these you can drill out the stock end link holes for use with a Ocean 39 bracelet which is the same 20mm / 16mm taper as original and can be hard for about $50 direct from Steinhart.I almost got rid of mine because of the factory bracelet but this upgrade really transformed the watch for me
> View attachment 13569859
> View attachment 13569859


Details please!
Which part did you drill?

IG: @horobro


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Random office desk shot -


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

hanif.rayney said:


> IG: @horobro


Where did you get that strap from please? I read that ones designed for Rolex won't fit due to different lug hole placement.


----------



## lisjjen (Nov 20, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> IG: @horobro


I am also v interested in knowing where to get this strap. Unlike most owners, I don't mind the bracelet too much but it would be nice to have options since NATO doesn't work very well.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

lisjjen said:


> I am also v interested in knowing where to get this strap. Unlike most owners, I don't mind the bracelet too much but it would be nice to have options since NATO doesn't work very well.


Search eBay for item id 113248510159 (Still can't post links)

You may still have to drill holes since the Tisell's lugs sit a bit more inwards.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ah, well there's no way I'm going to try and drill lug holes - the search continues!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

lisjjen said:


> I am also v interested in knowing where to get this strap. Unlike most owners, I don't mind the bracelet too much but it would be nice to have options since NATO doesn't work very well.





ED209 said:


> Where did you get that strap from please? I read that ones designed for Rolex won't fit due to different lug hole placement.


I got this one from Ali.
It's a copy rubberb made for Rolex, and yes, the hole placement is a bit off. 
But its just rubber.
I pressed the strap inwards towards the case to align them. 

IG: @horobro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Submersible lume









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello guys

Yesterday I received my Marine diver. Does exist a good quality bracelet for it? Mine the clasp has a lot of problem. I have to put a mesh on it.

But I want a bracelet with a looking similar to the one which came the Watch, but with a Better quality.



















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry what's specifically wrong with the clasp please?


Dudubjd said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Yesterday I received my Marine diver. Does exist a good quality bracelet for it? Mine the clasp has a lot of problem. I have to put a mesh on it.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds like you got a defective bracelet buddy, did you try to contact mr Oh about that? You can also order a replacement bracelet on the Tisell website.
Please note that any other bracelet will probably require some modding due to deeper lug placement of the marine diver.



Dudubjd said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Yesterday I received my Marine diver. Does exist a good quality bracelet for it? Mine the clasp has a lot of problem. I have to put a mesh on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I've had luck with 'CARLYWET' branded clasps for about $10 on ali.

First to replace the non-glidelock on my earlier Tisell sub, then to replace the glidelock on my newer Tisell sub, because the OEM clasp seemed to sit a bit high and open, it is worth the 'upgrade' IMO. 

I bet there are much nicer clasps to be had for more money, but these suit me well enough.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

So it was raining today, decided to stay at home -


----------



## mojoflex (Oct 24, 2018)

fanatikalex said:


> So it was raining today, decided to stay at home -
> 
> View attachment 13644417


Love the blue accent on the crystal..


----------



## mojoflex (Oct 24, 2018)

fanatikalex said:


> So it was raining today, decided to stay at home -
> 
> View attachment 13644417


Love the blue accent on the crystal..


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Today's best -








-







-


----------



## Planetocean250 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey just curious does anyone have any yellowing on the indices and hands on their marine diver. I bought mine about 5 months ago and it is really yellow to the point that the hands and indices almost look like it is a vintage submersible. Is this pretty common especially after such a short time period?

Thanks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Planetocean250 said:


> Hey just curious does anyone have any yellowing on the indices and hands on their marine diver. I bought mine about 5 months ago and it is really yellow to the point that the hands and indices almost look like it is a vintage submersible. Is this pretty common especially after such a short time period?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had one for, I dunno, a couple of years and another for a few months and neither is yellowing.

Have you had yours pressure tested? I would worry that moisture is reacting with the lume, although I'd expect you'd see misting or other telltale signs first.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Curious. Can you throw a photo mate?



Planetocean250 said:


> Hey just curious does anyone have any yellowing on the indices and hands on their marine diver. I bought mine about 5 months ago and it is really yellow to the point that the hands and indices almost look like it is a vintage submersible. Is this pretty common especially after such a short time period?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

so worth the money for Tisell diver?or many problems with bezel bracelet?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

kostantinos said:


> so worth the money for Tisell diver?or many problems with bezel bracelet?


Tisell is a great recommendation for everyone else, but I think you should buy that Phoibos and be done with it.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

New bracelet on a slow day -


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

fanatikalex said:


> New bracelet on a slow day -
> View attachment 13708349


Very nice, what bracelet is that, or a link to the bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

kostantinos said:


> so worth the money for Tisell diver?or many problems with bezel bracelet?


Yes, very well worth the money. Much better than the Phoibos(I am not bashing the Phoibos). The bezel and bracelet have been just fine for me; no problems, for what the watch costs.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Another day, another shot -


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> Another day, another shot -
> View attachment 13714487


Bracelet source? Thanks.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> Bracelet source? Thanks.


eBay link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-New-S...Bracelet-with-Clasp-For-DATEJUST/173645451306
Please note that the bracelet needs a slight modification to the end links in order to fit since the Tisell's lug holes deeper.


----------



## fergiet (Dec 16, 2018)

New to this forum so hello.

My Tisell diver had a bracelet buckle issue. I emailed Me Oh in Korea with photos of the problem on the 7th Dec 2018. I asked him for advice and on the 15th December a new buckle came through my letter box in Scotland.
Very impressed with the service.


----------



## fergiet (Dec 16, 2018)

New to this forum so hello.

My Tisell diver had a bracelet buckle issue. I emailed Me Oh in Korea with photos of the problem on the 7th Dec 2018. I asked him for advice and on the 15th December a new buckle came through my letter box in Scotland.
Very impressed with the service.


----------



## fergiet (Dec 16, 2018)

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great service indeed


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Should I just offer to buy without the bracelet? Is it that bad? I thought Seiko would have worst bracelets am I wrong? 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> eBay link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-New-S...Bracelet-with-Clasp-For-DATEJUST/173645451306
> Please note that the bracelet needs a slight modification to the end links in order to fit since the Tisell's lug holes deeper.


Thank you - I just ordered one.
It looks like good quality for the price


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Should I just offer to buy without the bracelet? Is it that bad? I thought Seiko would have worst bracelets am I wrong?
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Most bracelets are fine. Mine has no issues and is as good as I would expect it for this price point.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

It is indeed, just make sure you modify the end links correctly for a perfect fit.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you - I just ordered one.
> It looks like good quality for the price


It is indeed, just make sure you modify the end links correctly for a perfect fit.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> I couldnt figure out how to edit my post. With it rotated you can see it better, it is definitely off. The left tip is higher than the right.


You're not alone ... The same here, even worse. My triangle is not centered and slightly twisted to left. I'm a bit disappointed but I have a genuine Omega Seamaster from 2017 where the bezel does not align to the markers. So you see ... Let's live with that ;-)
Cheers!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Happy Sunday -


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

fanatikalex said:


> Happy Sunday -
> View attachment 13741597


Would you be so kind as to be a litte more descriptive as to how you made the modifications to the bracelet to get it to fit? You did a good job keeping the end links flush and even with the case.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

drttown said:


> Would you be so kind as to be a litte more descriptive as to how you made the modifications to the bracelet to get it to fit? You did a good job keeping the end links flush and even with the case.


As I already mentioned in my previous comment, the lug holes on the marine diver are a bit deeper than the traditional submariner type ones which means that the end link pins won't align in parallel to the holes. What I did is carefully bent about 3mm on both sides of the pins while keeping the center as straight as possible to not interfere with the Jubilee's middle links. It took me a few attempts to get it perfectly while I broke about 4-5 pins doing it.

Next, you will have to mark the lug hole placement with a pencil on the back side of the lugs and fit the bracelet carefully while pushing the bent sides of the pins into place until they snap in.

*Note*: You might want to squeeze the bottom of the end links a tiny bit for a snappier fit around the case, otherwise it will be a bit loose a due to the fact that those end links are not solid.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

fanatikalex said:


> As I already mentioned in my previous comment, the lug holes on the marine diver are a bit deeper than the traditional submariner type ones which means that the end link pins won't align in parallel to the holes. What I did is carefully bent about 3mm on both sides of the pins while keeping the center as straight as possible to not interfere with the Jubilee's middle links. It took me a few attempts to get it perfectly while I broke about 4-5 pins doing it.
> 
> Next, you will have to mark the lug hole placement with a pencil on the back side of the lugs and fit the bracelet carefully while pushing the bent sides of the pins into place until they snap in.
> 
> *Note*: You might want to squeeze the bottom of the end links a tiny bit for a snappier fit around the case, otherwise it will be a bit loose a due to the fact that those end links are not solid.


Thank you very much for this very helpful explanations. Cheers!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hegner (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello friends! New here with my brand new Tisell. I’m a little upset with the bracelet curved protuberance that makes it bigger specially on my small wrist. Is there any third part replacement strap for this watch? I’ve seen in previous posts that one have to drill holes etc and as I don’t have any drill tool I’d like to know if there’s a way to change the strap without special mods. Also, do NATO straps work fine with that? 
Thanking in advance.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hegner said:


> Hello friends! New here with my brand new Tisell. I'm a little upset with the bracelet curved protuberance that makes it bigger specially on my small wrist. Is there any third part replacement strap for this watch? I've seen in previous posts that one have to drill holes etc and as I don't have any drill tool I'd like to know if there's a way to change the strap without special mods. Also, do NATO straps work fine with that?
> Thanking in advance.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


NATOs work fine. 
I put some bent spring bars on mine to make strap changes easier and to accept leather NATOs.
I swap NATOs almost every time I wear mine 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hegner (Nov 2, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> NATOs work fine.
> I put some bent spring bars on mine to make strap changes easier and to accept leather NATOs.
> I swap NATOs almost every time I wear mine
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad to know you're using Nato! 
Thank you!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

It doesn't hurt to art -


----------



## hegner (Nov 2, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> It doesn't hurt to art -
> View attachment 13771733


What bracelet is that?
Beautiful!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

hegner said:


> What bracelet is that?
> Beautiful!
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Thanks, I posted a link here about 2 weeks ago. I am not sure whether the seller on eBay still lists the bracelet but it requires some modification to get it perfectly flush with the case.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Here it the link:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/20mm-New-St...h=item2872c36aed:g:rK4AAOSwxxVayPwB:rk:1:pf:0
They post one at a time - if you lose the auction they will offer the bracelet at whatever price you bid (at least they did for me).


----------



## hegner (Nov 2, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Here it the link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/20mm-New-St...h=item2872c36aed:g:rK4AAOSwxxVayPwB:rk:1:pf:0
> They post one at a time - if you lose the auction they will offer the bracelet at whatever price you bid (at least they did for me).


Thank you! I will try to get that 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13802187


How do you like the bracelet so far? Did you order the same one as I did?


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Waiting for the weekend -


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> How do you like the bracelet so far? Did you order the same one as I did?


I think I did - I used bent pins like you suggested and with a little work it fit into place nicely. - Thank you








The flexibility and taper make it extremely comfortable.
Mine has a sharp edge which causes a hot spot - which I am going to file it down slightly - I am actually planning to put a slight chamfer along the whole bottom edge. Let's be honest at $17 for such a solid bracelet a little QC issue should be expected.

In the meantime this came in the mail:








These are so comfortable


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I think I did - I used bent pins like you suggested and with a little work it fit into place nicely. - Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, well it's still a very decent alternative for the price imo.
The new nato strap is looking sharp though! I also ordered a few leather straps and perlon ones as well. I believe they should look awesome.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I think I did - I used bent pins like you suggested and with a little work it fit into place nicely. - Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, well it's still a very decent alternative for the price imo.
The new nato strap is looking sharp though! I also ordered a few leather straps and perlon ones as well. I believe they should look awesome.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> I see, well it's still a very decent alternative for the price imo.
> The new nato strap is looking sharp though! I also ordered a few leather straps and perlon ones as well. I believe they should look awesome.


I agree completely - the price is right and flaw is minor...I just don't have the time make the changes I want.
This is a MN strap - which is super comfortable...I had my doubts as I am not really into elastic straps - but what everyone says about these is true.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree completely - the price is right and flaw is minor...I just don't have the time make the changes I want.
> This is a MN strap - which is super comfortable...I had my doubts as I am not really into elastic straps - but what everyone says about these is true.


Can you describe a little bit more about the MN straps? What makes those so special?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> Can you describe a little bit more about the MN straps? What makes those so special?


They are just a strong elastic strap with infinitely adjustable hardware - They are really comfortable.
Erica's is the original MN strap - The Watch Steward is another popular brand.
You can find inexpensive straps on Ali or Ebay - if you want to try it out


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Kermit on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

ericgwoo said:


> Kermit on leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking sharp! What strap is that?


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

fanatikalex said:


> Looking sharp! What strap is that?


It's actually from Blu Shark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Has anyone been able to figure out how to adjust the bracelet to fit a small wrist? Mine is just under 6 and once I Adjust the bracelet as much as I can, it’s still big for my wrist. 

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Just replaced the crack bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ericgwoo said:


> k


Did you mod this?...I don't see a GMT on Tisell's website.
It is very cool - congratulations either way


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Did you mod this?...I don't see a GMT on Tisell's website.
> It is very cool - congratulations either way


No mod. He did a batch a couple years ago. I was lucky enough to find one here. I just realized that this thread was for the marine divers. Lol. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I personally am really happy to see this...post it here anytime


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kermit arrived today!


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I joined the club. Loving it!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

ericgwoo said:


> No mod. He did a batch a couple years ago. I was lucky enough to find one here. I just realized that this thread was for the marine divers. Lol. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like 'em too. Just play this song while you're uploading the next one: 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

hey guys,

could you just clarify something for me ?

I have a Marine Diver No Date, with the Myiota 90S5 movement.

I always have so much care when adjusting the time when it is stoped, and I also have some dificulty to pull the crown to position 2 because I am always afraid to pull to hard.

Today I was pulling it so gent that it clicked but as it wasnt a stong enough pull it didnt stop the seconds hand. I put the crown back in and pulled it to position 2 again and it stoped. Is it something normal to happen? So far it is keeping extremely good time as always +/- 0 sd.

Did I broke somthing? I dont hear anything loose, it looks fine but I am afraid because I really love it.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

hey guys,

could you just clarify something for me ?

I have a Marine Diver No Date, with the Myiota 90S5 movement.

I always have so much care when adjusting the time when it is stoped, and I also have some dificulty to pull the crown to position 2 because I am always afraid to pull to hard.

Today I was pulling it so gent that it clicked but as it wasnt a strong enough pull it didnt stop the seconds hand. I put the crown back in and pulled it to position 2 again and it stoped. Is it something normal to happen? So far it is keeping extremely good time as always +/- 0 sd.

Did I broke somthing? I dont hear anything loose, it looks fine but I am afraid because I really love it.


Thanks


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

alvez said:


> hey guys,
> 
> could you just clarify something for me ?
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid, bro, you didn't break it. The first time you just pulled to gently. 
Enjoy your beautiful watch!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Slow day..


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Yesterday's pic. Every time I wear this watch, I'm blown away by the quality. The dial, the hands, the lume, the case--best bang for the buck. It really punches above its weight.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Cougar17 said:


> Yesterday's pic. Every time I wear this watch, I'm blown away by the quality. The dial, the hands, the lume, the case--best bang for the buck. It really punches above its weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude could you test something for me ?

When I undscrew the crown on the marine diver it kind of "pops".

When I unscrew the crown on the Submersible it just unscrews and doesnt kind of "pop".

Could you test yours?


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

alvez said:


> hey dude could you test something for me ?
> 
> When I undscrew the crown on the marine diver it kind of "pops".
> 
> ...


That's normal and depends on the movement. Don't worry!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Does anyone know if this takes a standard "Submariner" bezel insert? Was thinking about swapping out the black ceramic on mine for an aluminum.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

volthause said:


> Does anyone know if this takes a standard "Submariner" bezel insert? Was thinking about swapping out the black ceramic on mine for an aluminum.


I just switched out my bezel for my gmt. And i believe it's the same dimensions

I bought an insert from eBay. 38mm outer and 30.8mm inner. Fit perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

ericgwoo said:


> I just switched out my bezel for my gmt. And i believe it's the same dimensions
> 
> I bought an insert from eBay. 38mm outer and 30.8mm inner. Fit perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Gotta love the jeans/brown strap combination -


----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

@fanatixalex - could you share the band you bought for this please? Thanks -Matt


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

volthause said:


> Does anyone know if this takes a standard "Submariner" bezel insert? Was thinking about swapping out the black ceramic on mine for an aluminum.


If you do this....please post pics....I'd like to do the same. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

During CNY period ...









































Past few days with this beauty ...


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> If you do this....please post pics....I'd like to do the same. Cheers.


I just did it recently, and while it looks good from the top, from the side there is an issue.









I can't be the first person that has run into this issue, but replacing the ceramic with aluminum on the insert has left a lip at the top of the bezel that I don't love. Any ideas on how to get rid of it? Double stack aluminum bezels? Just deal with it? Put a ceramic insert back in because that's what it is designed for?









This is a standard Sub insert designed to fit a 16610.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

volthause said:


> I just did it recently, and while it looks good from the top, from the side there is an issue.
> 
> View attachment 13903013
> 
> ...


I'd use thicker double sided tape or multi layers of double sided 3M tape. Or file the edge down.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Matt2.8NJ said:


> @fanatixalex - could you share the band you bought for this please? Thanks -Matt


PM me buddy.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

Is QC all over the place on these? I was toying with the idea of getting one, but have seen some errors on a couple of members dials. Most say Marine Diver, a few say Marine Dive, etc.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

lloydchristmas said:


> Is QC all over the place on these? I was toying with the idea of getting one, but have seen some errors on a couple of members dials. Most say Marine Diver, a few say Marine Dive, etc.


Marine Dive is from the first batch made Tisell...Thes seem to have gotten better with each iteration...I hope this helps


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Marine Dive is from the first batch made Tisell...Thes seem to have gotten better with each iteration...I hope this helps


There it is, thank you!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I think the significant difference is the Diver has much better lume than the earlier Dive.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Playing with the shadows..


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a buckle replacement for the Tisell Diver? I need it to be 20mm wide vs the 18mm that the original is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Velez84 said:


> Can anyone recommend a buckle replacement for the Tisell Diver? I need it to be 20mm wide vs the 18mm that the original is. Thanks in advance.


Think you might have a problem there, because the Tisell clasp dimensions are the same as the Rolex - so every aftermarket clasp will be the same size as your current one.

If you have just broken yours then this is a direct swap for the OEM clasp:

https://sale.aliexpress.com/__pc/affi-item.htm?ae_affi_item_id=32831036552&af=cc

I bought one to replace my early non-glidelock clasp.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks, my issue is my tiny wrist. If I remove all links that I can the buckle (or is it clasp?) is not wide enough for the bracelet, so it doesn't work.

Any thoughts? I'd be okay with a different type of buckle as long as I can fit it on the bracelet.



ED209 said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone recommend a buckle replacement for the Tisell Diver? I need it to be 20mm wide vs the 18mm that the original is. Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Hmm well you want a clasp that has a female centre link gap of 9mm on each end. 

This one might work if you fully extend the glidelock because then the last tapered clasp can sit outside of the clasp, on the other side the tapered link will sit clear of the fliplock anyway.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Hmm well you want a clasp that has a female centre link gap of 9mm on each end.
> 
> This one might work if you fully extend the glidelock because then the last tapered clasp can sit outside of the clasp, on the other side the tapered link will sit clear of the fliplock anyway.


Thanks, I looked at the bracelet and fully extended glidelock or keeping the last clasp in place and not extending the glidelock looks about the same. I might just have to go without the bracelet.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

hello!i take today my Tisell hulk date and its great watch quality..just i want to ask if its normal noise rotor movement from miyota 9015?o.k its not big problem for me but its problem that i can fix?or its normal?
again its great watch but one or two step under from Steinhart and davosa.for 220$ its the best WATCH DIVER


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

hello!i take today my Tisell hulk date and its great watch quality..just i want to ask if its normal noise rotor movement from miyota 9015?o.k its not big problem for me but its problem that i can fix?or its normal?
again its great watch but one or two step under from Steinhart and davosa.for 220$ its the best WATCH DIVER


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

kostantinos said:


> hello!i take today my Tisell hulk date and its great watch quality..just i want to ask if its normal noise rotor movement from miyota 9015?o.k its not big problem for me but its problem that i can fix?or its normal?
> again its great watch but one or two step under from Steinhart and davosa.for 220$ its the best WATCH DIVER


Yes the Miyota does make a little noise...you can hear the free spinning rotor...but there shouldn't be any scraping or knocking.
I hope this helps


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

O.k i see..its normal noise from Miyota...but its great watch ..the lume is fantastic! For 220$ its the best


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I want to replace the spring bars in the clasp of my bracelet with stainless steel bars. Tisell replaced my bracelet because they rusted after a day in pool, Mr. Oh said it was because they weren’t stainless. Why you wouldn’t use stainless in a dive watch bracelet is beyond me, but oh well. I know they are 16mm but that’s all. If someone could direct me to the appropriate replacement I’d be eternally grateful.


----------



## hpfiend (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey all- 

Just received my marine diver in the mail today and here is where I am. I like the lume and that the case is smaller than my orient mako USA which combined with the less busy face looks better on my 6.5 inch wrist. I also like the glide lock feature. I am not sure how I feel about the tapered bracelet. I like that the bezel is ceramic but not sure which bezel design I prefer. I do also like that it is a hackable higher bpm, no day pusher, movement. 

That said, however, I feel the orient mako USA is a much better built watch. The case edges on the Tisell are so sharp they irritate putting it on, the coin edge back also is noticeable when putting on. (Side note how would someone open that if I had to down the road). The bracelet feels about the same to touch and maybe slightly lighter but the orient feels MUCH more comfortable on and looks better somehow. I think it is the edge details again being too sharp. The bezel is very hard to turn and feels as if it may break with some back play while the mako USA has zero back play and while stiff is easier to turn. If there were no backplay however the lume pip would not align on the Tisell. The crown threads feels better on the mako USA as well. 

I am hesitant to do it but I wonder what would happen if I got some metal polish and hit the edges of the case and bracelet. If the bezel breaks in it may solve that also. Fingers crossed. 

If I had a 7 inch wrist it would be a no brainer choice for the mako USA 2 as that solves the movement advantages and ugly day pusher but I have heard the crown is not as nice as my USA 1. 

Unsure which watch to keep. I am testing for accuracy now.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I also thought the bracelet was absurdly tapered, but someone pointed out that it is exactly the same on the Rolex so there must be something in it. Sure enough, it has grown on me. 

The caseback can be opened with a rubber ball (maybe, mine can't they're on too tight) or a comparatively expensive specific tool. Again, same as the Rolex. These arrive regulated though, so I am not too driven to open mine, I can keep them water resistant instead.


----------



## hpfiend (Feb 25, 2016)

How was your bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Fine, no complaints. I have two, bought a couple of years apart, and the earlier one has noticeably grippier teeth. There are a number of small revisions between the two with generally more rounded corners on the later one.


----------



## kgrier (Feb 24, 2019)

I own both the Orient Mako with the day pusher and the Tisell Vintage Sub. IIRC the Marine Diver / Vintage Sub case is the same. The bezel should loosen up to a reasonable level of resistance. There is some back play in mine but not objectionable. Having repaired the Mako's bracelet twice it is good but not great, and pretty much one of a kind. I think the Tissel's bracelet will grow on you. I wish mine had come with the glide-lock. I think I found it on Aliexpress and have on order. There is rolex caseback tool on ebay to buy. Word is that it in not a precise fit and the Tisel backs are tight. Other suggestions are to superglue on a nut, then dissolve the nut off with acetone. Then use the ball to tighten. I like both watches. The Mako has quite a few battle scars. The Tisell none yet. Keep them both.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Marine Diver & Vintage Sub have different cases.

When I first bought my Marine Diver, I thought the taper was too much, especially coming from bracelets that were 22mm at the lugs, sometimes straight through to the clasp.

Now I love the taper and find the bracelet very comfortable after breaking it in. Definitely one of my comfiest. 

I dislike though how the first link after the endlink sticks out.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpfiend (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok I saw a video on YouTube and submerged the watch in a stopped sink for 5 minutes with warm water and then turned the bezel with a washcloth until it turned more freely. I did two rounds of this so far. I also polished the sharp edges of the case and bracelet and it is much better now. 

I still prefer the feel of the orient mako USA bracelet (different from the mako non USA btw) but the orient watch also felt a little heavy on my wrist. 

There are still a few sharp spots I need to take down but overall it is 10x better and it is so far very accurate to the atomic clock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgrier (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks, good to know on the cases. Agree on the first endlink sticking out quite a bit. The 9x9mm glidelock I mentioned arrived today. Perfect fit on one side of the Vintage Sub bracelet, slightly too narrow on the other. I had to shave about .5mm to get to fit. Since I have extra link even with 7.5" wrist, was no big deal. The Marine Diver / Vintage Sub is pretty good value for dollar if you order direct from Tisell in Korea.


----------



## hpfiend (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice work on getting the aftermarket glidelock to work. Any pics? I read somewhere that there was something different about the mako USA bracelet over the mako beyond the solid end links but can not find it now- maybe I imagined it- my bad...



I can’t decide what is wrong with the solid end link. It matches the profile on the top, bottom, and sides of case and bracelet pretty well but agree something does look off. It is almost like material should be added to the two lower parts of the end link to match the thickness of the bracelet but then it would not match the case lugs. 

Maybe if the raised center section of the end link was deeper towards your wrist and the hole were drilled a tad lower? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

alvez said:


> hey dude could you test something for me ?
> 
> When I undscrew the crown on the marine diver it kind of "pops".
> 
> ...


Hey, this is super late in coming. Sorry about that! I just read your post! I just tried mine and it definitely 'pops'.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgrier (Feb 24, 2019)

hpfiend said:


> Nice work on getting the aftermarket glidelock to work. Any pics?


Let me clean it up a bit this weekend and I'll take pics. I had an extra link so I freehanded it with my dremel at about midnight-30 - not my prettiest work but the glide covers it anyway.

On the Mako bracelet - there's been new replacements for sale on ebay a couple times, actually out there now for $60 Orient branded - P/N PDCGLSS - so at least they are obtainable. Seems a bit steep for what you get but maybe I should pick one up before they get unobtainable. I'll likely keep the Mako forever. It was my first watch bought with some awareness of movements, submariner influence, etc. so in that way is like the granddaddy of the collection I have.


----------



## hpfiend (Feb 25, 2016)

More observations. After wearing the Tisell for a week and going back to the Mako USA I often forget I am wearing the Tisell which never happens with the Mako USA, I weighed them and after sizing to my wrist, the Mako USA at 5.7 oz and the Tisell is 5.2 oz. granted a half ounce is not much but it is 10% of the watch. 

I think what I like about the initial feel of the Mako is the 20mm stainless all the way around my wrist and the extra 0.5 oz which most is probably in the bracelet but maybe that is also why I always notice it there and it feels heavy. 

Rolex must have figured something out with the tapered design. 

I love both of these watches but am going to sell this mint Mako USA in a week or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgrier (Feb 24, 2019)

OK, here are pics of the 9x9 glidelock dremelized onto the Tisell Vintage Sub bracelet. Like I said this was pretty quick and dirty, hand held as even with my 7.5" wrist I have an extra link to sacrifice to cutting down to fit into the glidelock. I've worn it for three days now and pretty happy with it. Turns out wasn't aliexpress, was ebay. Might polish it up more, might not.













View attachment 14008421


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

My Tisell Submersible hanging out with my Rolex Bluesy.

I will say the Tisell has exceeded my expectations as far as.... pretty much everything goes. It's definitely going to be a daily wearer for me. The only downside of the Tisell is the bezel action imo; it feels really tinny and light compared to most of my dive watches, more a dealbreaker for me by any means though.

I would like to see Tisell make an Explorer homage as well though, I would hop on that train immediately!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

A little off topic but, is this new from tisell?
Seems to be same case as his 40mm flieger, but deck watch styled. 9015 & 200 bucks


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Been measuring my later model marine diver over a few days, and after being exactly correct at every measurement it has regrettably now gained one second. So it is running at around +0.25spd.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ED209 said:


> Been measuring my later model marine diver over a few days, and after being exactly correct at every measurement it has regrettably now gained one second. So it is running at around +0.25spd.


That's disappointing.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

It's OK - it's back at 0.00000spd now. Phew, I was worried for a moment there.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Crisis averted. Carry on gents.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ED209 said:


> It's OK - it's back at 0.00000spd now. Phew, I was worried for a moment there.


Damn cheap Korean rubbish! You just don't get the quality! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sporting this cheapy today... Still one of my faves alongside my Tuna.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

So it happened. I just realised the 6h marker dropped off. Bought in July 2016. Any advice?









Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

pierch said:


> So it happened. I just realised the 6h marker dropped off. Bought in July 2016. Any advice?
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


I'd send it directly back to Mr Oh, unless you can get it repaired quicker and cheaper locally.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I'd send it directly back to Mr Oh, unless you can get it repaired quicker and cheaper locally.


Yeah, I will need to check my local options.

Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sporting this cheapy today... Still one of my faves alongside my Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's photos like this that make me wish the vintage sub came with a flat/deep black dial rather than the sunburst. The photo makes it look as though it did, and better for it.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

pierch said:


> So it happened. I just realised the 6h marker dropped off. Bought in July 2016. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happened to me too. I got it fixed locally for $50cdn but watch never felt the same. Shipping back to Korea was $75 from Canada.

Never again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

watch0b0y said:


> Happened to me too. I got it fixed locally for $50cdn but watch never felt the same. Shipping back to Korea was $75 from Canada.
> 
> Never again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found a local watch repair shop, i will try to get it fixed here. I was very impressed by the watch so far so, Yes, it does feel disappointing.

Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Has anyone managed to find rubber straps with curved ends that would fit Tisell sub? There are Rubber B alternatives for Rolex on Ali but I doubt it will fit the Tisell. I've found some pictures but also some posts saying these Rolex straps will only fit older, pre-glidelock Marine Divers which apparently have different lug holes.


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

pierch said:


> I found a local watch repair shop, i will try to get it fixed here. I was very impressed by the watch so far so, Yes, it does feel disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


Same happened to me too. 2016 model, 9 o'clock marker dropped.. Disappointing really

_Papi


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Rista said:


> Has anyone managed to find rubber straps with curved ends that would fit Tisell sub? There are Rubber B alternatives for Rolex on Ali but I doubt it will fit the Tisell. I've found some pictures but also some posts saying these Rolex straps will only fit older, pre-glidelock Marine Divers which apparently have different lug holes.
> 
> View attachment 14079021


They do have some curved straps for micro-brand watches, you may want to send them a message asking for Tisell watches

https://eieiwatchstraps.com/epages/...43c6-828b-ad6873b8d377/Categories/For_Watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Rista said:


> Has anyone managed to find rubber straps with curved ends that would fit Tisell sub? There are Rubber B alternatives for Rolex on Ali but I doubt it will fit the Tisell. I've found some pictures but also some posts saying these Rolex straps will only fit older, pre-glidelock Marine Divers which apparently have different lug holes.


That might be correct - I have both a pre- and post- glidelock Tisell and the bracelets are different (the glidelock has more rounded edges). I think I can measure differences in the lug hole position. I'm not going to try to switch the bracelets around to find out for sure, because both are an extremely tight fit and it's a pain to mess around with them.

That said I reckon the rubber strap could be made to fit either, maybe by bending the bars a little or by enlarging the hole in the strap. It's only silicon rubber after all.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

lvt said:


> They do have some curved straps for micro-brand watches, you may want to send them a message asking for Tisell watches
> 
> https://eieiwatchstraps.com/epages/...43c6-828b-ad6873b8d377/Categories/For_Watches


Thanks, I will. Although I doubt they have even heard of Tisell or know the differences between the newer and older ones.



ED209 said:


> That might be correct - I have both a pre- and post- glidelock Tisell and the bracelets are different (the glidelock has more rounded edges). I think I can measure differences in the lug hole position. I'm not going to try to switch the bracelets around to find out for sure, because both are an extremely tight fit and it's a pain to mess around with them.
> 
> That said I reckon the rubber strap could be made to fit either, maybe by bending the bars a little or by enlarging the hole in the strap. It's only silicon rubber after all.


I was thinking about modifying it but I'm not sure how much of a difference there really is. I just took off the bracelet on mine and although I can see the holes are not exactly the same as on a Rolex, it doesn't seem like a huge difference. I assume on pre-glidelock it just fit with no modifications.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> A little off topic but, is this new from tisell?
> Seems to be same case as his 40mm flieger, but deck watch styled. 9015 & 200 bucks
> View attachment 14027033


I just bought one, I like the sterile dial and the handset is an improvement on what he was using for his other deck watches. It definitely looks like the pilot case(which is weird because he has a roman numeral deck watch with a different case already in his product line), and the strap even seems like a pilot watch strap with the way it tapers.


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's a Tisell that I haven't seen yet, though it's been offered for as long as I can remember. Have constantly thought about picking one up, but never really got around to it. Had some relatives visiting from Korea, so I had one ordered and brought over with them.

Seems reminiscent of a Zenith El Primero Moonphase, or maybe a bit of Patek 5970G, or maybe a distant cousin of a Frederique Constant Persuasion/Business Timer.

Specs:
diameter: 38mm
thickness: 12mm
lug to lug: 46mm

Movement: DG3836B Automatic, 3 sub-dial register (3 o''clock: Date, 6 o'clock: 24hr with Sun & Moon indicator, 9 o'clock: Day), also has hacking seconds hands as well as hand winding which is nice!
Glass: Upgraded to Sapphire
Lugs: Screw lugs, is this been a Breuget thing?
Hands: Spade hands and Breuget seconds hand.

Important to note, it's not a chronograph,

Total: 112,500 (87,000 KRW for the watch, +25,000 KRW for the sapphire upgrade) KRW roughly $96 USD.

Here's some poorly taken pictures (the hands are black, which does not come across in the first picture):

































Very happy to add this dressier watch to my collection, my Orient Symphony needed some company.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Had to use curved spring bars but the fit is pretty good I reckon.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14195493
> View attachment 14195495
> View attachment 14195497
> 
> ...


Amazing. Where did you buy the bands?


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Someone could make a tutorial to show how can we drill the lugs of marine diver? I would like to use another bands, and even the natos is being difficult to put on the watch.


I would like to buy a good quality bracelet, a good rubber band... Help me!


----------



## Lenamtran (Apr 20, 2018)

fanatikalex said:


> Playing with the shadows..
> 
> View attachment 13928683
> 
> View attachment 13928685


Really nice strap. Could you please tell me where are you get it? Does it fit perfectly with the watch case?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody been able to remove the two 16mm spring bars from the “glidelock” clasp on their bracelet? I’m wanting to change mine to stainless but can’t get them out for the life of me


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Has anybody been able to remove the two 16mm spring bars from the "glidelock" clasp on their bracelet? I'm wanting to change mine to stainless but can't get them out for the life of me


I haven't tried. But why on Earth they used lower grade steel parts of the bracelet is beyond me. Every holidays I give my bracelet a scrub and an ultrasonic clean. Right now I can see a tiny amount of surface rust in the microadjust part of the clasp.

Edit: just removed the bracelet. So many points with surface rust. I'll upload some photos tonight when I have more time. At this stage I'll probably just get another clasp from AliExpress. Even the endlinks are rusty!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I guess we got what we paid for. I returned a bracelet that the spring bars in the clasp rusted horribly. Mr. Oh said the reason was the spring bars weren’t stainless. I asked him why anybody would use spring bars that weren’t stainless in the bracelet of a dive watch and never got a response, that guy is a clown


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder who makes the best replacement clasp?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

pw01 said:


> I wonder who makes the best replacement clasp?


Try Wendybei Store on AliExpress or Carlywet.

I'm sure I've read either in this thread or others that the some felt the AliExpress versions were better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Are the pins stainless?


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Is the ''200m'' writing trustworthy?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Is the ''200m'' writing trustworthy?


I have had mine in the ocean surfing and in the pool swimming without any problems...I wasn't doing scuba though


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I had one that fogged up every time I wore it in the pool. It was replaced and the new one seems fine


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Rusty clasp, clasp spring bars and both endlinks on my V2 Marine Diver

The bracelet has been removed, scrubbed and given an ultrasonic bath quarterly. Never been in a pool or the ocean. Probably worn five days a month.


----------



## mfgue (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone selling the GMT version?


----------



## Geckoman31 (Aug 26, 2011)

I contacted Mr. Oh regarding your photos. Here is his response.

The parts of the bracelet are joined together in small pieces. There is an iron core in it. If you can not manage your bracelet, will get rust, and the rust will flow.
However, using water and drying the bracelet will not cause rust.

It is impossible to make all parts stainless.
If possible, the price would be much higher.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I know you can't easily weld stainless steel, presumably this is more common than we think.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I found this humorous because I have looked after or 'managed' the watch head and bracelet very well. In fact, the only time it's seen any water is when I've washed and cleaned it. I've always blow dried the bracelet too, knowing others have had rusty components.

I cannot understand why pins joining the clasp wouldn't be stainless steel. Surely being small they have a good chance of rusting and failing and would be inexpensive.

I would pay a little more for full stainless for sure.

Judging by others who have tried to source new spring bars for their clasp, I'm sure it's not an isolated incident.

Kudos for Mr Oh for honestly explaining the bracelet breakdown. Thanks also for contacting him. For now I will continue to enjoy the watch head.



Geckoman31 said:


> I contacted Mr. Oh regarding your photos. Here is his response.
> 
> The parts of the bracelet are joined together in small pieces. There is an iron core in it. If you can not manage your bracelet, will get rust, and the rust will flow.
> However, using water and drying the bracelet will not cause rust.
> ...


----------



## Geckoman31 (Aug 26, 2011)

I also inquired on the bezel and crown. All are made from 316L steel per Mr. Oh


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I have had mine in the ocean surfing and in the pool swimming without any problems...I wasn't doing scuba though


Do you even scuba dive bro?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Do you even scuba dive bro?


Yes, but not recently.
I have never dived below 50m - my greater concern for WR is high speed surface pressure - from boating and windsurfing


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Yes, but not recently.
> I have never dived below 50m - my greater concern for WR is high speed surface pressure - from boating and windsurfing


Baaaahhh...

I will say it a different way then..

But do you even lift bro?

LMAO!!!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Baaaahhh...
> 
> I will say it a different way then..
> 
> ...


lol :-d


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Possibly a better alternative to the original bracelet -


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

fanatikalex said:


> Possibly a better alternative to the original bracelet -


Do tell mwor! Looks good.

How do the end links fit?


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone else had issue with bezel insert? I've lost the lume pip probably due to knocking it somewhere. I wonder how hard it would be to replace if I asked a replacement insert from mr.Oh.

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fanatikalex said:


> Possibly a better alternative to the original bracelet -


Hollow end links?
Do you have a web link?



TomppaHe said:


> Anyone else had issue with bezel insert? I've lost the lume pip probably due to knocking it somewhere. I wonder how hard it would be to replace if I asked a replacement insert from mr.Oh.


I have only ever had positive interactions with Mr.Oh. 
What is the worst that can happen - he says he can't replace it - and you are right where you are now - nothing lost.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Few more shots -























The endlinks are hollow, still require bending the pins slightly to fit the deeper Tisell lug holes.
Link - aliexpress dot com /item/32836669395.html


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Hollow end links?
> Do you have a web link?
> 
> I have only ever had positive interactions with Mr.Oh.
> What is the worst that can happen - he says he can't replace it - and you are right where you are now - nothing lost.


I did I sent it back and he replaced it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fanatikalex said:


> Possibly a better alternative to the original bracelet -


When I had mine I did the same.


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

TomppaHe said:


> Anyone else had issue with bezel insert? I've lost the lume pip probably due to knocking it somewhere. I wonder how hard it would be to replace if I asked a replacement insert from mr.Oh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


Sorry, I meant how difficult it is to actually change the insert?
I guess it's glued so does it come off easily or will I make more damage.

I'm not sending it back since postal charges are crazy here. I do know that Mr Oh is nice to deal with.

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

TomppaHe said:


> Sorry, I meant how difficult it is to actually change the insert?
> I guess it's glued so does it come off easily or will I make more damage.
> 
> I'm not sending it back since postal charges are crazy here. I do know that Mr Oh is nice to deal with.
> ...


Not sure how easy or hard it is to change but I had him also put a new face with better lume as my watch is from about 3 years ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

TomppaHe said:


> Sorry, I meant how difficult it is to actually change the insert?
> I guess it's glued so does it come off easily or will I make more damage.
> 
> I'm not sending it back since postal charges are crazy here. I do know that Mr Oh is nice to deal with.


I would think you could just ask Mr. Oh for a new lume pip and glue it in with GS Hypo.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Threw this bracelet on with a glide lock I had from my Zelos, vintage look with the adjustability I need. Comfy!!


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Double posting mother chicken!!!


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Vacation shots -


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

*Somebody can help me?

I have a tisell marine diver, and I would like to use an oyster bracelet on it. The bracelet that comes with the watch is not good. I dont know if I can put an oyster bracelet on it, because the way that tisell´s bracelet fit the watch is different from the other brands.

I have a mesh bracelet, but I would like to put a good bracelet on it, preferably with solid end links.*


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Somebody can help me?


I have a tisell marine diver, and I would like to use an oyster bracelet on it. The bracelet that comes with the watch is not good. I dont know if I can put an oyster bracelet on it, because the way that tisell´s bracelet fit the watch is different from the other brands.


I have a mesh bracelet, but I would like to put a good bracelet on it, preferably with solid end links.


----------



## mudguardzone (Jul 30, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried to fit a bracelet made for a real Rolex on a Tisell? I have my suspicions that a bracelet made for a Rolex 1680 may fit the Tisell Marine Diver.. anyone has something that can be tried on?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

From what I have read, there aren't many bracelets that will fit the Tisell as it has to do with where the lug holes were drilled; there are bracelets that will fit, but have to be modified. If I recall, member dec1968, did fit an aftermarket bracelet, but had to do some modifications to the SEL's and the spring bars, to get them to slide into the lug holes.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

The one I am wearing was advertised as for Rolex but the hollow end links had to be modded to fit, along with curved spring bars.


----------



## mudguardzone (Jul 30, 2019)

The endlinks of rolex submariner watches change a lot from model to model. Perhaps we can narrow it down?

Anyone with calipers willing to measure the following:
Case diameter (which I think is 40mm) 
Spring bar to spring bar length. (






)

My guess is that from spring bar to spring bar it is about 45mm.. if that is the case we may be able to fit a bracelet meant for the Seiko Prospex Cocktail Time with ease .


----------



## mudguardzone (Jul 30, 2019)

The endlinks of rolex submariner watches change a lot from model to model. Perhaps we can narrow it down?

Anyone with calipers willing to measure the following:
Case diameter (which I think is 40mm) 
Spring bar to spring bar length. (
View attachment 14352213
)

My guess is that from spring bar to spring bar it is about 45mm.. if that is the case we may be able to fit a bracelet meant for the Seiko Prospex Cocktail Time with ease .


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drttown said:


> From what I have read, there aren't many bracelets that will fit the Tisell as it has to do with where the lug holes were drilled; there are bracelets that will fit, but have to be modified. If I recall, member dec1968, did fit an aftermarket bracelet, but had to do some modifications to the SEL's and the spring bars, to get them to slide into the lug holes.


I did mod - but it wasn't a SEL....I used a vintage hollow end link and had to modify the distance from lug hole to inner edge. It was a PITA.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The springbar hole location sits up and back in the Tisell lugs. No SEL fits outside of the stock ones that I am aware of.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody switched the two spring bars in the clasp for stainless bars. I just had a watchmaker tell me he couldn’t do it?


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Always double posts on me.....


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

On an old Pulsar strap I had modded out.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

pw01 said:


> Has anybody switched the two spring bars in the clasp for stainless bars. I just had a watchmaker tell me he couldn't do it?


Yeah, I've done that back when I had my Tisell. Pretty straighforward, just need an extra fine springbar tool (or a fine flathead screwdriver), some patience, and some 15/16mm springbar (can't remember the exact length)


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

It seems pointless to try. I emailed Tisell and asked if they had a clasp with stainless bars, the response was less then favorable.

"Dear friend,

Sorry. We do not have a stainless steel spring bar.
Get it in your area. Or dry your watch immediately after swimming and store your watch in a dry place. Then you do not need a stainless spring.
There are many steel parts in bracelets in addition to spring bars.

The best way is to store your watch in a dry place.
The red lines in the image below are all steel."


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pw01 said:


> Has anybody switched the two spring bars in the clasp for stainless bars. I just had a watchmaker tell me he couldn't do it?


I would think you would need to drill out the lug holes first...this is how I understand it was done on Rolex Milspec


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pw01 said:


> It seems pointless to try. I emailed Tisell and asked if they had a clasp with stainless bars, the response was less then favorable.
> 
> "Dear friend,
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this...I was going to suggest buying stainless steel springbars...but this will not solve the problem. I think we need to avoid salt water with this bracelet or use something like WD40 to prevent rust.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

...And a picture:


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Feeling stylish today -


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Is the Hulk in stock right now? If not, when?
Where can I buy it from?


----------



## bdschreiber (Jan 22, 2015)

Just got my Tisell Hulk in yesterday after ordering last Sunday from tisellwatch.com 

Really happy with it!


----------



## bdschreiber (Jan 22, 2015)

Just got my Tisell Hulk in yesterday after ordering last Sunday from tisellwatch.com 

Really happy with it!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Is the Hulk in stock right now? If not, when?
> Where can I buy it from?


Here is where you go to purchase:

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

It looks like he is sold out on all subs right now.


----------



## jhinson1 (Jan 1, 2018)

There's a couple listed on ebay if that helps . Are you only looking for a green one?? Or are you open to other colors?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

There is another retailer that sells the Tisell watches, but she is about $100 more than directly from the Tisell website in Korea...


----------



## hansen93 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey,

for a few weeks now, I am also a happy owner of the Tisell Sub. The only problem is the bracelet, or the clasp. This rattles unfortunately very loud. Unfortunately, many of the alternatives here are older and no longer available. Is there currently a good and not too expensive alternative? It should still be a steel bracelet!

best regards


----------



## hansen93 (Aug 18, 2019)

aliexpress.com/item/32886033824.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_2928232.pic_20

Have only found this clasp, but is good for what?


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Watched the Astros with Mrs SF last night


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Bezel and insert from a broken Invicta 8926, plus a rivet bracelet off eBay


----------



## tommy_pl (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, I’d like to replace a Tisell bracelet with something of a better quality - especially when it comes to the way the first link is shaped - it should be curved down much more. Can you recommend some Oyster bracelet that fits the case?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

tommy_pl said:


> Hi, Iâ€™d like to replace a Tisell bracelet with something of a better quality - especially when it comes to the way the first link is shaped - it should be curved down much more. Can you recommend some Oyster bracelet that fits the case?


Most, if not all, aftermarket bracelets need to have the end links modified to fit into the Tisell case. However, with the previous picture, it looks like that member found a bracelet that may fit; but he/she did not say if they had to make any modifications to get it to fit.


----------



## tommy_pl (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, I’d like to replace a Tisell bracelet with something of a better quality - especially when it comes to the way the first link is shaped - it should be curved down much more. Can you recommend some Oyster bracelet that fits the case?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> Bezel and insert from a broken Invicta 8926, plus a rivet bracelet off eBay


Looks amazing! Did you have to work the endlink to fit?

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Looks amazing! Did you have to work the endlink to fit?
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


I bent some 20mm springbars and spent a long time with a spring bar tool fiddling it in. Got there eventually and it's very solidly installed. folded steel's a lot easier to coax into the right shape for the case


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

-


----------



## umchinahh (Sep 22, 2019)

fanatikalex said:


> Playing with the shadows..
> 
> View attachment 13928683
> 
> View attachment 13928685


Where did you buy the Jubilee bracelet on that Tisell sub? I want to buy it too.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Dear, today I took my hulk in the watchmaker to evaluate the hole of the lug.
He took the bracelet apart and said that the hole I wanted to drill would be very close to the current hole, so I couldn't do it.
I asked if I could weld the current hole and drill a new hole. 
But the person responsible for this service thought it was not worth it. 
I would like to know how the user wearing the steinhart 39mm bracelet did it.
It was my intention to wear this bracelet as well.


I am waiting for some solution...


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Back with the Jubilee -


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Easily one of my favorite watches, paired with my favorite dog.


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I got mine 4 months ago. Very pleased so far.
I've changed the bracelet for a Sailcloth Dive Strap by Geckota.
It works very well!
Despite the poor placement of the holes in the lugs of the Tisell, I had no problem to attach this strap.
I can recommend it without any hesitation.

Photo © Geckota.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Duplicate post.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK...where is the Tisell?



Pyjam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got mine 4 months ago. Very pleased so far.
> I've changed the bracelet for a Sailcloth Dive Strap by Geckota.
> ...


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

It doesn't sound like a polite request.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

There was nothing impolite about my comment. This is a Tisell thread. Hence I was expecting a photo of a Tisell. 


Pyjam said:


> It doesn't sound like a polite request.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)




----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know I’m late to the game, but just got this Tisell and am very impressed for the money !


----------



## saltbringer (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. How does the Tisell sub compare to its cousin Chinese homages like the Loreo and Parnis (? i think it's Chinese).

Edit: jeez, the EU site is charging $44 shipping on top of already a bit of markup $270 from the prices I've seen in reviews and videos ($220).


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

I’ve never handled the Chinese one but for the money, the Tisell is top notch. Looks great, fits good, and mine keeps COSC time. Bracelet is ok but it does have a glidelock clasp!!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pyjam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got mine 4 months ago. Very pleased so far.
> I've changed the bracelet for a Sailcloth Dive Strap by Geckota.
> ...


Wow love the watch strap will be ordering one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

saltbringer said:


> I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. How does the Tisell sub compare to its cousin Chinese homages like the Loreo and Parnis (? i think it's Chinese).
> 
> Edit: jeez, the EU site is charging $44 shipping on top of already a bit of markup $270 from the prices I've seen in reviews and videos ($220).


I haven't handled the Loreo, but I did have one about 30cm in front of my face on a recent tram ride. I got a pretty good look at it.

IMO the finishing and aesthetics are much nicer on the Tisell. The dial looks blacker, the raised indices look thicker, the ceramic insert is much nicer than the metal on the Loreo. The Tisell has a fully brushed bracelet, but I think the Loreo has polished centre links. The Tisell has a glide lock too, which although thick, I do use it.

Overall, I thought the Loreo looked flat compared to my Tisell. The BGW9 lume also helps.

Of course the Tisell has a far superior movement.

I don't like the protruding end links on the Tisell, but I can't remember how the endlinks on the Loreo sat.

My Tisell sub has a ridiculously good bezel action and alignment. One of the best I own. Perhaps I got lucky!

I think the Loreo is a good watch for the price and I think the Tisell is a great watch despite its more expensive entry point.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltbringer (Oct 12, 2019)

Techme said:


> I think the Loreo is a good watch for the price and I think the Tisell is a great watch despite its more expensive entry point.


Thanks for your thoughtful response. Yea the Loreos lume is trash lol. I was gonna pull the trigger on a Tisell Hulk last night even at $270 but their $44 shipping fee from the EU site really rubbed me the wrong way. If I'm going to break the $300 threshold, Im already most of the way there to a Steinhart so why wouldn't I do that. Or other legit watches I still want in that price range like Hamilton Khaki auto or sarb033. Man that $44 still has me hot.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

saltbringer said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful response. Yea the Loreos lume is trash lol. I was gonna pull the trigger on a Tisell Hulk last night even at $270 but their $44 shipping fee from the EU site really rubbed me the wrong way. If I'm going to break the $300 threshold, Im already most of the way there to a Steinhart so why wouldn't I do that. Or other legit watches I still want in that price range like Hamilton Khaki auto or sarb033. Man that $44 still has me hot.


Did you try the Korean site? The EU site is a reseller. The Korean one is the maker's site.


----------



## saltbringer (Oct 12, 2019)

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> Did you try the Korean site? The EU site is a reseller. The Korean one is the maker's site.


I think so. No subs in stock and the only one listed was the vintage black (which was also sold out). Priced much more tolerably at $230 though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

saltbringer said:


> I think so. No subs in stock and the only one listed was the vintage black (which was also sold out). Priced much more tolerably at $230 though.


Email Mr Oh and he might tell you when they're available next.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

saltbringer said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful response. Yea the Loreos lume is trash lol. I was gonna pull the trigger on a Tisell Hulk last night even at $270 but their $44 shipping fee from the EU site really rubbed me the wrong way. If I'm going to break the $300 threshold, Im already most of the way there to a Steinhart so why wouldn't I do that. Or other legit watches I still want in that price range like Hamilton Khaki auto or sarb033. Man that $44 still has me hot.


Here is Mr. Oh's site:

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

The subs were in stock just a few days ago. They are $230 with free shipping!


----------



## saltbringer (Oct 12, 2019)

drttown said:


> Here is Mr. Oh's site:
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> The subs were in stock just a few days ago. They are $230 with free shipping!


Ahhh, I see. Thanks! I must say this site is not the most straightforward, but I finally figured it out and placed my order. Here's hoping to less issues on this than my last Hulk homage.


----------



## sandwrist (Jul 22, 2019)

I am really considering getting one of these Marine Divers but I feel like the whole rusting thing and the protruding center link has turned me the other way significantly... I really want to be convinced to get it lol


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

sandwrist said:


> I am really considering getting one of these Marine Divers but I feel like the whole rusting thing and the protruding center link has turned me the other way significantly... I really want to be convinced to get it lol


For the price you can't get a better watch. I haven't trouble with rusting and I have had the vintage sub for ~2 years and a marine diver for about ~6 months. Both have spent time in the ocean.
I bought a cheap jubilee bracelet from eBay ($20) - if you you are worried about the bracelet...personally I like wearing my watches on a variety of straps.

I hope this helps your decision.


----------



## drchaz1895 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey everybody,

I just received my Tisell Marine Diver today. Love the watch, but unfortunately after having a jeweler remove a couple links to get the correct size, I went to move the micro-adjust and part of the link just fell right off (see picture below).

I brought it back to the jeweler who removed the links, and he said it is definitely a manufacturing error and should not happen (I trust he didn't cause the problem). He said I should send it back.

I decided to email Mr. Oh, and ask if he could mail me a replacement bracelet that I would have a local jeweler install. I figured this would be easier than going through the process of mailing it back to Korea, and waiting on an exchange/refund.

Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations? Thank you in advance!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

drchaz1895 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I just received my Tisell Marine Diver today. Love the watch, but unfortunately after having a jeweler remove a couple links to get the correct size, I went to move the micro-adjust and part of the link just fell right off (see picture below).
> 
> ...


I had a link break in a similar spot and Mr. Oh sent me a new clasp so that I could switch them out.


----------



## drchaz1895 (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

drchaz1895 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


Just make sure to send him a picture, detailing/highlighting the damaged parts, so that he will know exactly what to send to you!


----------



## drchaz1895 (Nov 19, 2019)

drttown said:


> Just make sure to send him a picture, detailing/highlighting the damaged parts, so that he will know exactly what to send to you!


Will do...thanks again!


----------



## sandwrist (Jul 22, 2019)

drwindsurf said:


> For the price you can't get a better watch. I haven't trouble with rusting and I have had the vintage sub for ~2 years and a marine diver for about ~6 months. Both have spent time in the ocean.
> I bought a cheap jubilee bracelet from eBay ($20) - if you you are worried about the bracelet...personally I like wearing my watches on a variety of straps.
> 
> I hope this helps your decision.


It absolutely does help my decision, and I agree it is one of the most appealing value propositions out there, the high beat Miyota 9015 workhorse, the ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, the BGW9 lume, with _relatively_ full 316L stainless steel construction & appealing dimensions...it's just really hard to beat those specs, and according to what I've read, the customer support is also really friendly and helpful.

I'm deciding between the Tisell and the Steinhart 39 Ceramic Black (~$430 shipped to me), and believe it or not, the main thing deterring me from the Steinhart is the lug-to-lug, it's a bit too long for my liking and what makes matters worse is the fact that they're really straight, that gap that it creates is my biggest pet peeve with watches.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

sandwrist said:


> It absolutely does help my decision, and I agree it is one of the most appealing value propositions out there, the high beat Miyota 9015 workhorse, the ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, the BGW9 lume, with _relatively_ full 316L stainless steel construction & appealing dimensions...it's just really hard to beat those specs, and according to what I've read, the customer support is also really friendly and helpful.
> 
> I'm deciding between the Tisell and the Steinhart 39 Ceramic Black (~$430 shipped to me), and believe it or not, the main thing deterring me from the Steinhart is the lug-to-lug, it's a bit too long for my liking and what makes matters worse is the fact that they're really straight, that gap that it creates is my biggest pet peeve with watches.


Another thing to consider is that Tisell watches arrive pre-regulated; mine run spot on and without beat error (I have a timegrapher and appreciate that this level of accuracy takes both great skill and a great movement, it's better than the 5spd I will settle for if I do it myself).


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

ED209 said:


> Another thing to consider is that Tisell watches arrive pre-regulated; mine run spot on and without beat error (I have a timegrapher and appreciate that this level of accuracy takes both great skill and a great movement, it's better than the 5spd I will settle for if I do it myself).


Indeed. Mine was a little slow when I received it last summer (-5 spd) but now, it's like +1 during the day, -1 during the night in the correct position.
As good as a real Rolex! Good job, Mr Oh!


----------



## saltbringer (Oct 12, 2019)

Just got my no-date Hulk today and the crown snapped off almost immediately. After some other deals fell through, I was really looking forward to this small W for the day. Sigh


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

saltbringer said:


> Just got my no-date Hulk today and the crown snapped off almost immediately. After some other deals fell through, I was really looking forward to this small W for the day. Sigh
> 
> View attachment 14647687


Oh now that just sucks...... He will take care of you but that's a small consolation right now.


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have ordered and received - last week - the same MARINE DIVER like saltbringer , green bezel + green dial no date/cyclops as a youtube video made my fall in love with it .
Its faith was decided on the spot once I opened the box : ebay destination. I sold it those days pretty fast.
It wasn't only the size , 40mm isn't very good for my 7.25-7.5' wrist but the SCURFA DIVER ONE is great on my wrist at the same size.
While the specs were great - ceramic bezel, sapphire and high beats Miyota - once I have it in my hands I understood why it was 230$ .
In my opinion it is not on the same level with other microbrands I have - HELM , OBRIS MORGAN , ARMIDA, even PHOIBOS or SCURFA -. It just feels cheaper than the mentioned brands. I didn't remove the plastic from the bracelet but I am sure I wouldn't have liked it either.
Lume was decent still not on par with ARMIDA/HELM/CITIZEN/PHOIBOS BGW-9 , that's for sure.
I didn't like its - too sharp - bezel , nor the too high lume pip.
I am glad I got rid of it even loosing 20% from what I paid for it.

In the same day I shipped it, I received the black PAGANI DESIGN 1617 'Rolex' homage.
Surprisingly I like more the PD despite costing 3.5 times less : same sapphire glass and ceramic bezel but a nicer - for me at least - 43mm size of the case. I have always liked the see through cases so another plus for PD in my case. Very poor lume as expected reading the reviews, considerable amount of play in the bezel but despite that I like the bezel more. Unfortunately they don't make a version with no date/magnifier like TISELL does. But the cyclops seems to be mineral glass so it can be removed as far as I have read. NH35 vs Miyota 9015 ... 
Those were my first watches with Mercedes hour hand . I was totally against that but I was in a 'Rolex' mood those days )


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have ordered and received - last week - the same MARINE DIVER like saltbringer , green bezel + green dial no date/cyclops as a youtube video made my fall in love with it .
Its faith was decided on the spot once I opened the box : ebay destination. I sold it those days pretty fast.
It wasn't only the size , 40mm isn't very good for my 7.25-7.5' wrist but the SCURFA DIVER ONE is great on my wrist at the same size.
While the specs were great - ceramic bezel, sapphire and high beats Miyota - once I have it in my hands I understood why it was 230$ .
In my opinion it is not on the same level with other microbrands I have - HELM , OBRIS MORGAN , ARMIDA, even PHOIBOS or SCURFA -. It just feels cheaper than the mentioned brands. I didn't remove the plastic from the bracelet but I am sure I wouldn't have liked it either.
Lume was decent still not on par with ARMIDA/HELM/CITIZEN/PHOIBOS BGW-9 , that's for sure.
I didn't like its - too sharp - bezel , nor the too high lume pip.
I am glad I got rid of it even loosing 20% from what I paid for it.

In the same day I shipped it, I received the black PAGANI DESIGN 1617 'Rolex' homage.
Surprisingly I like more the PD despite costing 3.5 times less : same sapphire glass and ceramic bezel but a nicer - for me at least - 43mm size of the case. I have always liked the see through cases so another plus for PD in my case. Very poor lume as expected reading the reviews, considerable amount of play in the bezel but despite that I like the bezel more. Unfortunately they don't make a version with no date/magnifier like TISELL does. But the cyclops seems to be mineral glass so it can be removed as far as I have read. NH35 vs Miyota 9015 ... 
Those were my first watches with Mercedes hour hand . I was totally against that but I was in a 'Rolex' mood those days )


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

The Phoibos seems great but the logo ruins the watch.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

saltbringer said:


> Just got my no-date Hulk today and the crown snapped off almost immediately. After some other deals fell through, I was really looking forward to this small W for the day. Sigh
> 
> View attachment 14647687


That sucks. Contact Mr.Oh and he will take care of you - I had a problem with my crown tube (after almost a year) and he sent me a new one...in your case I imagine he will replace your watch. If he sends you a new crown - get a caseback opener from him - they are screwed down tight


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

fanatikalex said:


> Back with the Jubilee -
> 
> View attachment 14517239


Looks great on that jubilee. Where did you get it?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello guys, hope you all doing well. My marine sub will be four years old this coming February. I've recently noticed my watch is gaining few minutes every day from last week or so. Please guide me what could be done to fix this. Is it time that it needs servicing? Or is it magnetised? 
Would appreciate your inputs. 

Regards

Edit- Sorry my bad, it's loosing not gaining 30-40 mins a day to be accurate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hello guys, hope you all doing well. My marine sub will be four years old this coming February. I've recently noticed my watch is gaining few minutes every day from last week or so. Please guide me what could be done to fix this. Is it time that it needs servicing? Or is it magnetised?
> Would appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Regards
> ...


We need more information: 
Have you dropped the the watch? - It may just need to be regulated or something may be misaligned or rubbing. 
How much do you wear this watch? - if it is your only/main watch it may need a service.
If it is running fast - then the mainspring may be magnetized (and shortened).
Your watchmaker may just swap the movement if it needs service...you could do this too if you want - it isn't hard...but getting the caseback off is very challenging
Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> We need more information:
> Have you dropped the the watch? - It may just need to be regulated or something may be misaligned or rubbing.
> How much do you wear this watch? - if it is your only/main watch it may need a service.
> If it is running fast - then the mainspring may be magnetized (and shortened).
> ...


Thanks for replying. No i didn't drop watch i am quite certain.I have timed it for last 24 hours. It has lost 1 hour and six minutes. Which is quite surprising! What you reckon is the issue here?

Yes i do wear this quite often let's say 3 days in a week. Should i contact mr oh and send it for servicing? I won't be able to find local watchmaker who would service the tisell miyota movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

On a side note, does anyone know how to get in contact with Mr. Oh? I sent a few emails to the address on the Tisell kr site, but they just bounce back. Need to ask him a few questions before placing an order. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks for replying. No i didn't drop watch i am quite certain.I have timed it for last 24 hours. It has lost 1 hour and six minutes. Which is quite surprising! What you reckon is the issue here?
> 
> Yes i do wear this quite often let's say 3 days in a week. Should i contact mr oh and send it for servicing? I won't be able to find local watchmaker who would service the tisell miyota movement.


At 4 years your watch is outside of the Tisell warranty. It does sound like it needs a service (though I am not expert). You definately can contact MR. Oh and see if Tisell does watch servicing. A Service costs about $100 a new Miyota 9015 cost about $85 on eBay (if you decide to do a movement swap). If Tisell doesn't do service you could ask WUS, I know the collective could point you toward a mail in Service center. Good luck 



Bloom said:


> On a side note, does anyone know how to get in contact with Mr. Oh? I sent a few emails to the address on the Tisell kr site, but they just bounce back. Need to ask him a few questions before placing an order.


[email protected]
This is the address I have used successfully in the past - I hope it works for you


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

drwindsurf said:


> At 4 years your watch is outside of the Tisell warranty. It does sound like it needs a service (though I am not expert). You definately can contact MR. Oh and see if Tisell does watch servicing. A Service costs about $100 a new Miyota 9015 cost about $85 on eBay (if you decide to do a movement swap). If Tisell doesn't do service you could ask WUS, I know the collective could point you toward a mail in Service center. Good luck
> 
> [email protected]
> This is the address I have used successfully in the past - I hope it works for you


Thanks for the info. That's the email address I've been using, but unfortunately my emails keep bouncing back.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello from Korea, a land of tisell!
I feel proud that you guys are enjoying tisell!
But I never have had marine dive, and just got interest for it
BTW Here is a question
Anybody successful modify tisell?
(Vintage style like milsub, 6538, etc)


나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks for replying. No i didn't drop watch i am quite certain.I have timed it for last 24 hours. It has lost 1 hour and six minutes. Which is quite surprising! What you reckon is the issue here?
> 
> Yes i do wear this quite often let's say 3 days in a week. Should i contact mr oh and send it for servicing? I won't be able to find local watchmaker who would service the tisell miyota movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr oh's reply-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

freesoyu said:


> Hello from Korea, a land of tisell!
> I feel proud that you guys are enjoying tisell!
> But I never have had marine dive, and just got interest for it
> BTW Here is a question
> ...


I am in the process of modding one right now - the hardest part is getting the caseback off


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Mr oh's reply-


Mr. Oh thinks your watch has been magnetized - which make the most sense...if you have a compass put the watch close to it and see if the needle deviates - if it does then your watch is magnetized and you need to degauss it - there are lots of tips for how to do that here on WUS.
I have only had watches speed up because of magnetism...It is definitely worth a try


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I am in the process of modding one right now - the hardest part is getting the caseback off


Sounds nice! Hope to see your new masterpiece!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

My Tisell in the middle of game night










Sent using Timex-Sinclair 1000


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I still can’t seem to get my emails to go through to Tisell; they keep bouncing back. I’m still considering ordering a Marine Diver; was considering it or a Steinhart Ocean 39. Do you guys know if Tisell will be having any sort of Black Friday sale?


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## sandwrist (Jul 22, 2019)

Bloom said:


> I still can't seem to get my emails to go through to Tisell; they keep bouncing back. I'm still considering ordering a Marine Diver; was considering it or a Steinhart Ocean 39. Do you guys know if Tisell will be having any sort of Black Friday sale?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


You and I are on the exact same boat.
Steinhart Ocean One 39 Ceramic vs. Tisell Marine Diver...it isn't exactly the most common comparison, and yet you and I found ourselves in the same situation lol

For what it's worth, the only thing holding me back from the Steinhart is the straight lugs, the only way I'd ever buy a Steinhart is if it were on sale or something, or if they update the design and curve those lugs to fit human wrists...

Anyway, let me know what's on your mind when it comes to this comparison!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

sandwrist said:


> You and I are on the exact same boat.
> Steinhart Ocean One 39 Ceramic vs. Tisell Marine Diver...it isn't exactly the most common comparison, and yet you and I found ourselves in the same situation lol
> 
> For what it's worth, the only thing holding me back from the Steinhart is the straight lugs, the only way I'd ever buy a Steinhart is if it were on sale or something, or if they update the design and curve those lugs to fit human wrists...
> ...


Agreed on all fronts. There's no question that the Tisell is a better value, but it's admittedly frustrating that I can't get any sort of response for some pre-sale questions. I worry that if anything goes wrong, how will I reach the company / Mr. Oh? We'll see what happens, but for the time being I'm in a bit of a holding pattern.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have not had any problems with getting Mr. Oh to respond to emails or questions. Here is his email address: [email protected]

I do not think his watches go on sale. His asking price of $230, shipped, is more than fair for the type of watch you will receive. I hope this helps; occasionally you can find one, used, here on this website for around $175 +/-.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Finally got this one back from my son after he claimed it for the past month 









On a Cincy Strap Co nato...of course - they are so comfortable


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Happy Holidays -


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

-Edit
deleted duplicate


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy Holidays
I finally completed my build
Tisell Marine Diver base









Donner watch form Rob Stewart (Random Rob) - Thank you again.
-The crown tube was damaged and there was some minor case damage. - New crown & stem and a new crown tube.
Taking the case back off was the hardest part 
Replaced the dial (obviously) - the hands are stock and fit the dial perfectly.
Jubilee bracelet from eBay (Hollow end-links).
It is not perfect but I am happy with it.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

drwindsurf said:


> Happy Holidays
> I finally completed my build
> Tisell Marine Diver base
> 
> ...


Very nice dial! And a question for you, would you have a link for the bracelet? or is it the same as a Seiko SKX endlinks for the fit?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeje3325 said:


> Very nice dial! And a question for you, would you have a link for the bracelet? or is it the same as a Seiko SKX endlinks for the fit?


It is just a 20mm bracelet I got on eBay a few years ago. The lug holes are fairly close to the case with Tisells so I used curved springbars and had to shape the hollow endlink slightly. - The SXK has a 22mm endlink but yes it the same - with the hollow endlink lets you slightly shape it to fit the case.
Good luck


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

drwindsurf said:


> It is just a 20mm bracelet I got on eBay a few years ago. The lug holes are fairly close to the case with Tisells so I used curved springbars and had to shape the hollow endlink slightly. - The SXK has a 22mm endlink but yes it the same - with the hollow endlink lets you slightly shape it to fit the case.
> Good luck


Thanks for the info. Very kind of yaI'll look in my strap box, might have something that fits in 20mm. I like my Tisell, but the clasps was stuck since day one and that always bothered me. Might change the whole bracelet like you did


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Vintage sub on leather


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

quick question : I have 2 tisell marine divers, but none of them crown stem gasket, I saw couple of review videos and they all seemed to have it, just checking if anyone has the same issues ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> quick question : I have 2 tisell marine divers, but none of them crown stem gasket, I saw couple of review videos and they all seemed to have it, just checking if anyone has the same issues ?


My V2 doesn't have a crown stem gasket either.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Techme said:


> My V2 doesn't have a crown stem gasket either.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I see, does that mean are they still good till the rated water resistance (albeit intending for swimming purposes)


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Mine doesn't. Just received last week. Probably won't go diving with...in the pool. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Not my photo, but from way back in this thread I believe. This is how it should be. I don't know the size - but I'm sure Mr. Oh would be accommodating if you asked.


----------



## ptawee69 (Oct 6, 2019)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I wonder if Mr. Oh has moved to an internal gasket for V2?
Just send an email and ask. 
I have worn mine in the pool and the ocean multiple times - no issues


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

And a modded Marine Diver


----------



## jhinson1 (Jan 1, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> And a modded Marine Diver
> 
> View attachment 14747407


What jubilee bracelet is that??

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

jhinson1 said:


> What jubilee bracelet is that??
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Just a hollow endlink Chinese special I got on eBay, I am using it with bent springbars and it fits nicely


----------



## jhinson1 (Jan 1, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Just a hollow endlink Chinese special I got on eBay, I am using it with bent springbars and it fits nicely


Hmm link so I can check it out?? I know some people aren't jubilee fans (kinda more vintage feeling), but I like them. As you can see from my watch today.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

jhinson1 said:


> Hmm link so I can check it out?? I know some people aren't jubilee fans (kinda more vintage feeling), but I like them. As you can see from my watch today.


Nice watch :-!

I bought the bracelet 2 years ago and they don't seem to sell this one anymore (it has a milled clasp). 
Here is a link:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/13-19-20-21...111423&hash=item2cedd157b6:g:Cv8AAOSw8gRdF-~W
But I recomend you just do a search and find one you like either on eBay or Alli


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I wonder if Mr. Oh has moved to an internal gasket for V2?
> Just send an email and ask.
> I have worn mine in the pool and the ocean multiple times - no issues


Checking if your Tisell diver has a crown gasket [as pictured above], just want to make sure if they are safe w/o crown gaskets,.


----------



## ptawee69 (Oct 6, 2019)

drwindsurf said:


> And a modded Marine Diver
> 
> View attachment 14747407


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

spirit.varun said:


> Checking if your Tisell diver has a crown gasket [as pictured above], just want to make sure if they are safe w/o crown gaskets,.


Mine does have an external gasket (at the end of the threaded stem tube) and in the crown - like what is pictured...but mine is older. It is common for dive watches to just have the gasket at the base of the crown or to have internal gaskets (like the Rolex Twinlock) and this will provide enough water resistance.








The picture is just because I think it is cool.

There are also ways to test the waterproofness of your watch or you could take your watch to your local watchmaker to have it tested - then you no longer need to worry


----------



## Number Six (Jan 24, 2020)

Just joined this site as I'm considering buying a Tisell dive watch - but from which site would you recommend? The Korean website isn't secure to sign up to (shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/) and I don't want to enter any of my personal details into that site. I'd prefer to buy from the Korean site as having read some of these threads it seems that a Mr. Oh personally regulates the watches - and also they don't seem to cost as much whereas they are more expensive on the European site. Any one else ordered from shop2.tisellkr.cafe24 - I assume the payment page is secure?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Number Six said:


> Just joined this site as I'm considering buying a Tisell dive watch - but from which site would you recommend? The Korean website isn't secure to sign up to (shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/) and I don't want to enter any of my personal details into that site. I'd prefer to buy from the Korean site as having read some of these threads it seems that a Mr. Oh personally regulates the watches - and also they don't seem to cost as much whereas they are more expensive on the European site. Any one else ordered from shop2.tisellkr.cafe24 - I assume the payment page is secure?


Most of us order from the Korean site(or look for a good used one from this site); purchasing new, it is much cheaper from Mr. Oh. I would not worry about entering your information there to purchase a watch; I think you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

I live in France and I've bought mine from
https://www.tisellwatch.com/diving-watches/

VAT is included and it's free of custom taxes.
Otherwise, I would have paid 30% more than the price on the korean site + shipping.

Oh, and mine is finely regulated, gaining barely a second per day (when I wear it).


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Just curious, but how would you have paid 30% more from the Korean site; they are priced at $230 shipped from his site? If I did the conversion correctly, it looks like you paid around $326 American Dollars.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Because he's in EU and we have to pay VAT and import fees and then the price ends up almost the same but you get 2 year warranty on EU site and the watch arrives faster.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Rista said:


> Because he's in EU and we have to pay VAT and import fees and then the price ends up almost the same but you get 2 year warranty on EU site and the watch arrives faster.


Thank you, I was aware of the VAT tax but did not know about the other fees! Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi,

Checking if somebody is experiencing super tight crown when screwing/unscrewing in Tisell sub, sort of worried


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

The Marine Diver with a dial mod


----------



## Minitech (Jan 26, 2020)

Number Six said:


> Just joined this site as I'm considering buying a Tisell dive watch - but from which site would you recommend? The Korean website isn't secure to sign up to (shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/) and I don't want to enter any of my personal details into that site. I'd prefer to buy from the Korean site as having read some of these threads it seems that a Mr. Oh personally regulates the watches - and also they don't seem to cost as much whereas they are more expensive on the European site. Any one else ordered from shop2.tisellkr.cafe24 - I assume the payment page is secure?


Hi yes i have purchased a Tisell from Mr.Oh. in 2018 i have zero issues i also plan to purchase another Sub from him soon. The last one i purchased was flawless ! I sold it and now i miss it lol


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

As the starter of the original main thread, I am delighted to subscribe to this one -- after all this time too !! 
I just might buy me a Sub in a day or two. Maybe in an hour.
I can't stand it any longer. :-!

As they say in ROK: "Korea fighting!" :-d



Crezo said:


> As the *main Tisell thread* was getting so huge, and as someone pointed out it might be a good idea to open new threads, I thought I'd set one up for the Tisell Sub / marine dive.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone know the specs on gaskets/seals for WR?

For future servicing reference?

(0.5. 0.6. 0.7mm thickness? 26, 28, 30, 32, 34mm?)


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

KogKiller said:


> Anyone know the specs on gaskets/seals for WR?
> 
> For future servicing reference?
> 
> (0.5. 0.6. 0.7mm thickness? 26, 28, 30, 32, 34mm?)


I replaced mine...but I can't remember what it was. I have several variety packs from ebay and Ali - they are not expensive.
Your biggest problem is going to be getting the caseback off - I used a bolt attached with thickened epoxy and a wrench.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> I replaced mine...but I can't remember what it was. I have several variety packs from ebay and Ali - they are not expensive.
> Your biggest problem is going to be getting the caseback off - I used a bolt attached with thickened epoxy and a wrench.


Ok, I'll try to make note of it whenever I decide to open mine up (probably a few years down the road).

If anyone services/tinkers with their watches it'd be nice to have it on record here for future reference.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Late to the party. Received my first Tisell. The blue marine diver.

Can't find any faults. Looks even better in person.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

I recently purchased a Tisell, Vintage Sub for my father for his birthday, I managed to squeeze his onto a "sailcloth" strap from watch gecko with a lot of coaxing and no curved springbars. He's loving it and hardly takes it off!
I was more than impressed with the service from Tisell as well as the watch itself. So much so, that while giving them feedback, I noticed that they still had stock (How? I waited about 3-months for dad's! Well worth it, though), so, you guessed it... Even though I had just received a Steinhart O1V, (after much to-ing and fro-ing!), that I bought myself for my own birthday (50th_ I'm getting old...), and being more than happy with it: I pulled the trigger on a Vintage Sub for myself.
Again, excellent service from Tisell, delivery taking just over a week. The watch arrived today and having already done the strap change on Dad's, this one went more smoothly. The only straps I had at hand that looked like they would fit (without the aformention curved spring-bars) were some "Cheapest Nato Straps" two piece Nato's that I had tucked away. Got a "Bond" on quickly and happy for now. Not sure what I'll get it on long term (sail-cloth/ vintage tropic/ Nato or leather?) but the curved spring bars will be my next purchase!

Nil issues apparent on this one either: running one hour behind our summertime on arrival, so has kept time for over a week, (or lost an hour ;-) ); alignment all looks good; crown feel is not the best I've felt but works well. Excellent value.
Happy 

A few quick shots, on arival and on the wrist. Thanks again to Tisell and to this forum and it's members.


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys my Hulk just arrived. It seems to be fine but it didn't come with any cards or manual. I did buy it after it was already siold out and Mr Oh said he did have some more available. Should I be worried?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Hey guys my Hulk just arrived. It seems to be fine but it didn't come with any cards or manual. I did buy it after it was already siold out and Mr Oh said he did have some more available. Should I be worried?


You should be just fine as none of mine ever came with a manual or warranty card.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 2. 

Eulit Blue Perlon for a brief summer mood.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

KogKiller said:


> Late to the party. Received my first Tisell. The blue marine diver.
> 
> Can't find any faults. Looks even better in person.





nevenkab said:


> Nil issues apparent on this one either: running one hour behind our summertime on arrival, so has kept time for over a week, (or lost an hour ;-) ); alignment all looks good; crown feel is not the best I've felt but works well. Excellent value.
> Happy





kevinmaccioly said:


> Hey guys my Hulk just arrived. It seems to be fine but it didn't come with any cards or manual. I did buy it after it was already siold out and Mr Oh said he did have some more available. Should I be worried?


Welcome to the club!

I have 2 and neither came with papers 
I am totally happy with my Marine Diver and Vintage Sub

And Yes bent spring bars make strap changes easier


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

If you buy it from EU site it SHOULD come with a 2 year warranty card, otherwise I don't think so.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Hey guys my Hulk just arrived. It seems to be fine but it didn't come with any cards or manual. I did buy it after it was already siold out and Mr Oh said he did have some more available. Should I be worried?


I owned 5 Tisell divers and 1 Tisell Flieger. None of them come with any cards or manual. So no need to worry. After all, how hard is it to operate a watch without any manual?


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

Just received my Tisell Marine Diver. I’ve read about folks having issues with the glide lock popping lose but this thing is rock solid on mine. Zero issues even after I tried to force it open. 

Iordered mine from tisellwatch.com and to my surprise it came very fast. Ordered on a Sunday and arrived on Wednesday. Came with box, manual, TWO pressure tests conducted 4 months apart. Not sure what the numbers means exactly but they both passed. Also when I asked them about water resistance the gentlemen said it was suitable for recreational diving, swimming and bathing. So I have zero worries. It also has a rubber gasket on the crown stem as well so I guess that’s even more of a guarantee. 

Overall this thing is excellent! I know it’s not a Rolex but it sure does wear like one. I will be monitoring the accuracy over the next 24 hours to see how it performs but I am very pleased with this. For folks on the fence, i would highly recommend. Only gripe is the spring bars don’t accommodate a Nato as easily as some other brands but like many have mentioned, curved bars will correct


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Beastlytaco said:


> Iordered mine from tisellwatch.com and to my surprise it came very fast. Ordered on a Sunday and arrived on Wednesday. Came with box, manual, TWO pressure tests conducted 4 months apart. Not sure what the numbers means exactly but they both passed.


Interesting. I ordered from tisellkr.com. Seems like they go the extra mile for the ones ordering it from Europe.


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Beastlytaco said:
> 
> 
> > Iordered mine from tisellwatch.com and to my surprise it came very fast. Ordered on a Sunday and arrived on Wednesday. Came with box, manual, TWO pressure tests conducted 4 months apart. Not sure what the numbers means exactly but they both passed.
> ...


Yeah I could see that. Overall the ordering experience was painless compared to what I've read from others ordering from the Korean website


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just FYI

Confirmed with Lucie Illésová with Tisell.

The caseback gasket / seal is 32mm x 0.8mm

Just a reference for your future servicing/waterproofing.


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys I'm a little worried. I think the dial may be misaligned. The bezel is a little misaligned too, but I can manage to get it in the right place with some nudging. The lume pip is slighty to the right, but it doesn't really bother me.

Is it possible for the dial to be misaligned to the case? I thought it was impossible, or the movement wouldn't be set properly.The movement is fine, btw, running about -8spd.

Please have a look, because in these regards, I'm usually being a paranoid f*. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

I wonder if these cases are made in Hong Kong like so many other micro brands. The polishing is some of the best I’ve seen on a micro. Anybody have any insight into where they source the parts from?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Beastlytaco said:


> Just received my Tisell Marine Diver. I've read about folks having issues with the glide lock popping lose but this thing is rock solid on mine. Zero issues even after I tried to force it open.
> 
> Iordered mine from tisellwatch.com and to my surprise it came very fast. Ordered on a Sunday and arrived on Wednesday. Came with box, manual, TWO pressure tests conducted 4 months apart. Not sure what the numbers means exactly but they both passed. Also when I asked them about water resistance the gentlemen said it was suitable for recreational diving, swimming and bathing. So I have zero worries. It also has a rubber gasket on the crown stem as well so I guess that's even more of a guarantee.
> 
> Overall this thing is excellent! I know it's not a Rolex but it sure does wear like one. I will be monitoring the accuracy over the next 24 hours to see how it performs but I am very pleased with this. For folks on the fence, i would highly recommend. Only gripe is the spring bars don't accommodate a Nato as easily as some other brands but like many have mentioned, curved bars will correct


Welcome to the club :-!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Hey guys I'm a little worried. I think the dial may be misaligned. The bezel is a little misaligned too, but I can manage to get it in the right place with some nudging. The lume pip is slighty to the right, but it doesn't really bother me.
> 
> Is it possible for the dial to be misaligned to the case? I thought it was impossible, or the movement wouldn't be set properly.The movement is fine, btw, running about -8spd.
> 
> ...


I think the dial is perfectly aligned in the case, the bezel insert is doing the visual trick though. You can see the 3 marker is aligned with the crown.
It looks near perfect to me.
And to answer your question, yes the dial might be misaligned in the case if the dial feet are not in the perfect position to fit the movement, which is due to wrong positioning while soldering the feet. But even Parnis don't do this mistake anymore.
And again I don't think this is an issue with your watch.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

This one still sees regular wear, to the point that I've just re-finished the case - re-dressing with some fine sandpaper and re-polishing the sides. There's a lot of stuff that makes it more interesting than the typical submariner homage(besides the mods I've made) - the slight sunburst dial, quality lume on large painted indices, thinner case profile and the high quality of finish on the hands! Last but not least the crystal is probably the coolest I've seen on any watch.

Mods I've made:
- eBay rivet bracelet (no idea where you'd buy similar today) - you must use curved springbars to fit this and it took a while to get them in but since then there has been no play at all in the installation - not recommended if you want to swap the strap out frequently. A big plus is that this bracelet is _light_ and reduces the lug-to-lug just enough for me.
-Invicta 8926OBv2 bezel assembly including spring installed (the tisell comes with a seiko-style bezel spring which isn't compatible with the invicta's). You need to sand the inner diameter of the insert until it fits if you do this - which I did with 180 grit paper then polished with 2000.
- Bezel spring tweaked to give bi-directional ratcheting - more convenient and useful for timing things than uni!
View attachment 14856497


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Danbooru said:


> This one still sees regular wear, to the point that I've just re-finished the case - re-dressing with some fine sandpaper and re-polishing the sides. There's a lot of stuff that makes it more interesting than the typical submariner homage(besides the mods I've made) - the slight sunburst dial, quality lume on large painted indices, thinner case profile and the high quality of finish on the hands! Last but not least the crystal is probably the coolest I've seen on any watch.
> 
> Mods I've made:
> - eBay rivet bracelet (no idea where you'd buy similar today) - you must use curved springbars to fit this and it took a while to get them in but since then there has been no play at all in the installation - not recommended if you want to swap the strap out frequently. A big plus is that this bracelet is _light_ and reduces the lug-to-lug just enough for me.
> ...


Nice work - looks great :-!


----------



## Number Six (Jan 24, 2020)

drttown said:


> Most of us order from the Korean site(or look for a good used one from this site); purchasing new, it is much cheaper from Mr. Oh. I would not worry about entering your information there to purchase a watch; I think you will have nothing to worry about.


Thanks. I took the plunge and ordered one last Wednesday so hopefully it will be here soon. Been reading up on here about the Submersible. Think I'm going to order some curved springs as I prefer Nato straps, but will probably give the bracelet a go (maybe with some Loctite on the screw threads as others have recommended). The only thing I'm not keen on is the lug holes being so close to the body of the watch - I've read some posts where people have used curved spring bars and others have advised against these as they've lost their watches (a Rolex in one case) when using curved bars. Hopefully I can squeeze a Nato on the watch. I've read that the spring bars that come with the watch rust - so will probably buy some good quality stainless steel spring bars (can anyone recommend a good brand? I'm in the UK). Anyway, looking forward to receiving the Tisell Vintage Submersible and enjoying the accuracy of the Miyota 90s5 movement. Was tempted to save up a bit longer and go for the Steinhart Military Vintage but reading these posts have swung me to opt for the Tisell.


----------



## Number Six (Jan 24, 2020)

drttown said:


> Most of us order from the Korean site(or look for a good used one from this site); purchasing new, it is much cheaper from Mr. Oh. I would not worry about entering your information there to purchase a watch; I think you will have nothing to worry about.


Thanks. I took the plunge and ordered one last Wednesday so hopefully it will be here soon. Been reading up on here about the Submersible. Think I'm going to order some curved springs as I prefer Nato straps, but will probably give the bracelet a go (maybe with some Loctite on the screw threads as others have recommended). The only thing I'm not keen on is the lug holes being so close to the body of the watch - I've read some posts where people have used curved spring bars and others have advised against these as they've lost their watches (a Rolex in one case) when using curved bars. Hopefully I can squeeze a Nato on the watch. I've read that the spring bars that come with the watch rust - so will probably buy some good quality stainless steel spring bars (can anyone recommend a good brand? I'm in the UK). Anyway, looking forward to receiving the Tisell Vintage Submersible and enjoying the accuracy of the Miyota 90s5 movement. Was tempted to save up a bit longer and go for the Steinhart Military Vintage but reading these posts have swung me to opt for the Tisell.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Danbooru said:


> the *slight sunburst dial*, quality lume on large painted indices, thinner case profile and the high quality of finish on the hands!


I did not know that!! That makes this even better. I thought it was matt black.
I can't wait to see it person.



Number Six said:


> Was tempted to save up a bit longer and go for the *Steinhart *Military Vintage but reading these posts have swung me to opt for the Tisell.


I've heard so many unflattering things about Steinhart, and even saw a friend's crown stem slip right out -- that I eventually lost my enthusiasm for it.

By contrast, I've experienced nothing but high quality from the 4 Tisells that I've owned - 3 are now gone - and from other people's testimonials.

I saw that my order has arrived, and is at the office!! 
My bum is burning my pants, as I won't be there for another few days !! D'OH!!


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Number Six said:


> Thanks. I took the plunge and ordered one last Wednesday so hopefully it will be here soon. Been reading up on here about the Submersible. Think I'm going to order some curved springs as I prefer Nato straps, but will probably give the bracelet a go (maybe with some Loctite on the screw threads as others have recommended). The only thing I'm not keen on is the lug holes being so close to the body of the watch - I've read some posts where people have used curved spring bars and others have advised against these as they've lost their watches (a Rolex in one case) when using curved bars.


I had a watch on curved spring bars with a NATO strap and it popped off one side as well - I think it's a common issue


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I did not know that!! That makes this even better. I thought it was matt black.
> I can't wait to see it person.
> 
> I've heard so many unflattering things about Steinhart, and even saw a friend's crown stem slip right out -- that I eventually lost my enthusiasm for it.
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> I think the dial is perfectly aligned in the case, the bezel insert is doing the visual trick though. You can see the 3 marker is aligned with the crown.
> It looks near perfect to me.
> And to answer your question, yes the dial might be misaligned in the case if the dial feet are not in the perfect position to fit the movement, which is due to wrong positioning while soldering the feet. But even Parnis don't do this mistake anymore.
> And again I don't think this is an issue with your watch.
> ...


Hey, man, thanks for your answer. I should have left it as it was but, after doing some image manipulation, oh boy, it's bugging me...









Simply, got the phone on a flat surface, aligned the watch to it and snaped the pics. I know that, if it's indeed crooked, it's tiny (not even a full degree for it to look fine to me) and to most here $230 is not a lot on a watch but come on, that'd make anyone go limp. I also ended up paying $80 on fees, sending it back is not that attractive of an option, I may have to pay up again.

This is my first "expensive" watch. I have the Corgeut BB bronze that ended up being free due to shipping time shenanigans, but the movement got stuck after a year and I never bothered to fix it. So I have no idea what I should expect in this price range, or of Tisell. Is something like that within tolerances? Does it happen to more expensive brands? Granted, I did search extensively on the web for misaligned dials or crooked dials and the results were few, and far between, and much more dramatic. Something else that I'm getting reflective about is that I purchased it after it was sold out: I e-mailed Mr. Oh and asked if he still had any, which he said yes; any chance it's a factory second, or something of the sort? I could have stepped up and gone with SWC, Steinhart or Christopher Ward, but don't know if that would even safeguard me against such a thing.

Anyway, I digress. Do have a look, please.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Please never buy a Seiko if you think that's bad.

Dial alignment looks fine to me. The insert is very slightly off. Yes, it happens to much more expensive brands too. If it's bugging you you can either return it, go to a watchmaker or try to remove and realign the insert by yourself.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Because no one has posted in awhile...









I am wearing my Marine Diver dial mod today:-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I know it's redundant, but am gonna post some pics anyway, since, ya know, after this place goes Planet of the Apes, a lot of data would get lost, and would need to be retrieved from wherever possible. :-!

Gawsh I luv it!!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Heading to the office the other day..


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Reviving the thread -


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

Reviving the thread -


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Love this watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCar58 (Mar 27, 2018)

hephaestos said:


> im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..


If you email Mr Oh, he will put you on the list, usually not more tha a couple of months tops

Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just to keep this alive ...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

RCar58 said:


> If you email Mr Oh, he will put you on the list, usually not more tha a couple of months tops
> 
> Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


I agree with this members recommendation; you could also try watchrecon.com and mywatchmart.com and look for a good used one, or search the for sale section, here, and wait for a used one to pop up.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

hephaestos said:


> im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..


you might want to try the san martin hulk on aliexpress if you don't want to wait.


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

hephaestos said:


> im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..


Like we read in some other posts the recommended way is to email Mr. Oh Changdo, here I repeat his email address
[email protected]
This is how many Tisell watches were bought including my Submersible. There is certain number of Tisell aficionados who did not even go to Tisell Korean site, just begun from emailing Mr. Oh.


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you all for the assistance. I've emailed Mr. Oh. It seems they are not currently shipping due to COVID, but now I am on the list.


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

hephaestos said:


> Thank you all for the assistance. I've emailed Mr. Oh. It seems they are not currently shipping due to COVID, but now I am on the list.


I believe that you will be happy with your Tisell watch; if you need better then just very good lume please go for Tisell Submersible; lume in other models is very good but in Submersible is more then just very good, it is C3 vs BGW9, it makes my Submersible readable for all night.

I am aware that it may sound weird, but Tisell watches are in a way special, for relatively small money we get a very good watch, easily comparable with other good watches twice the Tisell price - movement, sapphire glass etc. I believe that we may compare Tisell to Steinhart (I use one for ca. 2 years) or to NTH (except that case in NTH is lower and more comfortable to wear). Weak point is for some users the metal bracelet - I am retired goldsmith/metalsmith so with few strokes of needle file I adjusted lock in my Tisell bracelet that works now like a dream. There is informal silent circle of Tisell aficionados all over the world and part of the "ritual" is to maintain direct email contact with Mr. Oh. His English reminds to some people the way Master Yoda spoke and he is real master of watchmaking.

Happy Tisell'ing


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jacekaer said:


> Mr. Oh. His English reminds to some people the way Master Yoda spoke and he is real master of watchmaking.


I wonder if Mr. Oh and Tisell are well-known in his own country -- Korea.
I suspect Tisell is not as well-known or loved there.
Maybe someone who knows the Korean watch scene can chime in.

I was there for work many years ago, and the watch scene was very lopsided - in favor of expensive and famous Swiss brands, or fashion junk for the masses. Nothing in between.

I have had many Tisell watches, and never met one I did not like, despite flipping a few. (I just have too many watches.)


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know for sure but my intuition makes me to think that it may be one more case described by old saying that nobody is a prophet in his own country


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I just found this thread and since I also just wrote this review I am posting it here to share.

This is a watch that is different from anything else in my collection. Most of my watches are Custom Seiko watches, divers, field, pilot type. This one is actually a homage of a obvious famous model. I did not get it because of that however, I was mostly interested because I read so many great things about it and because it looked right.

When I first saw this model, a few months back, I liked it immediately. The proportions of the case, crown, bezel, bracelet, dial, hands were perfect for me. The design and size of the various parts compared to one another seemed to also be in harmony as well with the overall look. When I read about this brand and this model, the few threads showed impressive data. Most of the people were happy and impressed with its quality and fit/finish. Luckily I was able to get one later on and I was equally impressed. All that showed in the pictures was there and in addition there was the feel of holding the watch in the hand which gave out a feel of quality. Not only the weight and solidity are great without being heavy, those parts like crown and bezel were smooth, easy and firm indicating good quality. The lume is also very strong and lasts all night, in fact the strongest lume of any other Homage I ever had, close to Sumo/MM300 in fact. The hand ticks smoothly thanks to the Miyota 9015 movement that compared to the usual Seiko one is high beat.

Not that i care much for that but it certainly increases the plus points on this watch. The domed sapphire is another great feature, it is aesthetic and solid, it gives the watch a nice warm feeling somehow.

The bracelet is unfortunately a little short, not sure if it is missing links, as I got this used of course, so when all extended it barely fits on my 8 1/4" wrist. It is tight at times so I hope I can find a link or two. Despite this small inconvenience the bracelet is rally nice and comfortable. It has solid links as well as solid end links and it has a sliding adjustment on the clasp, a feature which alone brings the whole watch to a new higher level. I never had such a thing and this is easy to use and a piece of cake to adjust, making it one of the best adjustable bracelets I ever had.

The watch itself is about 40mm in diameter and I was worried that it would looks a little small on my wrist. It does not, it is in fact about the same size or at least wearing similarly to a SKX diver. Not the largest but maybe due to the shape and looks of the case and the bracelet I can wear it and feel it's right.

All in all I am very happy with this even if it is not a custom watch but an homage of which there are plenty of similar types around. And in that regards I had similar homages in the past, Swiss Made most of them, some of them were Steinhart and some Far East made. I can easily say that the Tisell is overall very similar and in some aspect better then the best of them. Certainly the best of the Far East made ones.

Here are a few point and shoot pictures I took, please excuse any dust or lint:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I just found this thread and since I also just wrote this review I am posting it here to share.

This is a watch that is different from anything else in my collection. Most of my watches are Custom Seiko watches, divers, field, pilot type. This one is actually a homage of a obvious famous model. I did not get it because of that however, I was mostly interested because I read so many great things about it and because it looked right.

When I first saw this model, a few months back, I liked it immediately. The proportions of the case, crown, bezel, bracelet, dial, hands were perfect for me. The design and size of the various parts compared to one another seemed to also be in harmony as well with the overall look. When I read about this brand and this model, the few threads showed impressive data. Most of the people were happy and impressed with its quality and fit/finish. Luckily I was able to get one later on and I was equally impressed. All that showed in the pictures was there and in addition there was the feel of holding the watch in the hand which gave out a feel of quality. Not only the weight and solidity are great without being heavy, those parts like crown and bezel were smooth, easy and firm indicating good quality. The lume is also very strong and lasts all night, in fact the strongest lume of any other Homage I ever had, close to Sumo/MM300 in fact. The hand ticks smoothly thanks to the Miyota 9015 movement that compared to the usual Seiko one is high beat.

Not that i care much for that but it certainly increases the plus points on this watch. The domed sapphire is another great feature, it is aesthetic and solid, it gives the watch a nice warm feeling somehow.

The bracelet is unfortunately a little short, not sure if it is missing links, as I got this used of course, so when all extended it barely fits on my 8 1/4" wrist. It is tight at times so I hope I can find a link or two. Despite this small inconvenience the bracelet is rally nice and comfortable. It has solid links as well as solid end links and it has a sliding adjustment on the clasp, a feature which alone brings the whole watch to a new higher level. I never had such a thing and this is easy to use and a piece of cake to adjust, making it one of the best adjustable bracelets I ever had.

The watch itself is about 40mm in diameter and I was worried that it would looks a little small on my wrist. It does not, it is in fact about the same size or at least wearing similarly to a SKX diver. Not the largest but maybe due to the shape and looks of the case and the bracelet I can wear it and feel it's right.

All in all I am very happy with this even if it is not a custom watch but an homage of which there are plenty of similar types around. And in that regards I had similar homages in the past, Swiss Made most of them, some of them were Steinhart and some Far East made. I can easily say that the Tisell is overall very similar and in some aspect better then the best of them. Certainly the best of the Far East made ones.

Here are a few point and shoot pictures I took, please excuse any dust or lint:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a known way to make a millsub out of it?

I'm sure there must be a matching set if hands, but is there a insert that fits?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Is there a known way to make a millsub out of it?
> 
> I'm sure there must be a matching set if hands, but is there a insert that fits?


Hands are easy - Miyota set you can pick up on ebay etc.
I haven't measured the insert...but I am sure you can find an insert

I would love to see it when you build it :-!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

And a modded Marine Diver


----------



## tpacavalcante (Feb 13, 2019)

hephaestos said:


> im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..


I'm in the same situation with a simple black dial marine diver, date and cyclops 

Any news when it will be avalaible in tisellkr.com?

Cheers!


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

With regard to: ...what's best way to obtain...let me repeat my old post in this thread:

...Quote Originally Posted by hephaestos View Post
im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..

Like we read in some other posts the recommended way is to email Mr. Oh Changdo, here I repeat his email address
[email protected]
This is how many Tisell watches were bought including my Submersible. There is certain number of Tisell aficionados who did not even go to Tisell Korean site, just begun from emailing Mr. Oh.


----------



## tpacavalcante (Feb 13, 2019)

After launch the Explorer homage, do you know if Mr Oh has plans to launch a datejust homage?? *.*









please, pretend OP is a datejust... :-d


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

tpacavalcante said:


> After launch the Explorer homage, do you know if Mr Oh has plans to launch a datejust homage?? *.*
> 
> please, pretend OP is a datejust... :-d


I wish I knew...what I am looking for is using by Mr Oh the C3 lume like in Submersible also in his other models, C3 is known as better then BGW9 used in other Tisell models.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

tpacavalcante said:


> After launch the Explorer homage, do you know if Mr Oh has plans to launch a datejust homage?? *.*
> 
> View attachment 15099463
> 
> ...


I'd like to see an explorer 2 before a datejust.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

And a modded Marine Diver...


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone ordered from tisellwatch in Czech republic? Good or bad? I live in EU so the price difference after taxes is not the big and they have better warranty.


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

Mrsvahn ---- I ordered a 'Vintage' and received it the next day! - I live in the UK. I was very impressed with the service (& the watch).


----------



## AheadTAMADrummer (Jan 2, 2020)

KogKiller said:


> Ok, I'll try to make note of it whenever I decide to open mine up (probably a few years down the road).
> 
> If anyone services/tinkers with their watches it'd be nice to have it on record here for future reference.


The standard Rolex case back remover will take the back off. I took mine off with one. I'm interested in which gaskets it takes as well.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

There's a lot of watch for not a lot of money here.


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Guys
I dont understand why these Tisell threads get less traffics recently. They were used to one of the most interesting threads in F71.
Btw, I am looking for alternative bracelet (same type of buckle, but higher in quality like Ginault) to fit into my Tisell Mariner Green. 
Could you please suggest me some options?

thank you!


----------



## Watchorolic (May 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread. I am debating between buying a Tisell Hulk and the newly released Steinhart Hulk. I own a Steinhart and it draws compliments from even Rolex owners. To those who have owned both brands, would you say that the level of finishing, bezel action, etc are NOTICEABLY better on the Steinhart? From browsing the forums it appears that Tisell is a better bang for buck proposition, whereas Steinhart is indisputably a little bit better all around, albeit perhaps not 2.5x times better as the price would suggest. For me, I do like the fact that I can get a no-date version of the Tisell, pushing it more comfortable into Homage territory (as opposed to a 1:1 with cyclops and all). I would appreciate your honest opinions!


----------



## Watchorolic (May 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread. I am debating between buying a Tisell Hulk and the newly released Steinhart Hulk. I own a Steinhart and it draws compliments from even Rolex owners. To those who have owned both brands, would you say that the level of finishing, bezel action, etc are NOTICEABLY better on the Steinhart? From browsing the forums it appears that Tisell is a better bang for buck proposition, whereas Steinhart is indisputably a little bit better all around, albeit perhaps not 2.5x times better as the price would suggest. For me, I do like the fact that I can get a no-date version of the Tisell, pushing it more comfortable into Homage territory (as opposed to a 1:1 with cyclops and all). I would appreciate your honest opinions!

View attachment 15220157

View attachment 15220159


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Watchorolic said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread. I am debating between buying a Tisell Hulk and the newly released Steinhart Hulk. I own a Steinhart and it draws compliments from even Rolex owners. To those who have owned both brands, would you say that the level of finishing, bezel action, etc are NOTICEABLY better on the Steinhart? From browsing the forums it appears that Tisell is a better bang for buck proposition, whereas Steinhart is indisputably a little bit better all around, albeit perhaps not 2.5x times better as the price would suggest. For me, I do like the fact that I can get a no-date version of the Tisell, pushing it more comfortable into Homage territory (as opposed to a 1:1 with cyclops and all). I would appreciate your honest opinions!
> 
> View attachment 15220157
> 
> View attachment 15220159


I cannot really suggest you one or the other, the choice is a personal thing and depends on each person's opinion, preference, liking, etc.

I had several Ocean one models including the Vintage Red and have the Tisell Vintage Marine or whatever is called, which is the same thing mostly. My own opinion is that the Tisell is AS GOOD or better then Steinhart. What I liked most was the better lume and the great bracelet with gliding adjustment clasp. The Tisell was also more comfortable as flatter on the wrist. The Steinhart was larger at least the one I had was 42mm which was better for me and also had better packaging but hardly.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Watchorolic said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread. I am debating between buying a Tisell Hulk and the newly released Steinhart Hulk. I own a Steinhart and it draws compliments from even Rolex owners. To those who have owned both brands, would you say that the level of finishing, bezel action, etc are NOTICEABLY better on the Steinhart? From browsing the forums it appears that Tisell is a better bang for buck proposition, whereas Steinhart is indisputably a little bit better all around, albeit perhaps not 2.5x times better as the price would suggest. For me, I do like the fact that I can get a no-date version of the Tisell, pushing it more comfortable into Homage territory (as opposed to a 1:1 with cyclops and all). I would appreciate your honest opinions!
> 
> View attachment 15220157
> 
> View attachment 15220159


I haven't had those exact watches, but I have had watches from both brands and both are excellent value in my opinion. I will say, despite the absence of a date magnifier, the Tisell is much more a direct clone of the Rolex, copying dimensions, case back and bracelet clasp almost identically. Steinhart uses slightly different cases, a different clasp, and a display back. If you have the money to spend, I'd say the price difference is worth it. But if you're looking for a budget sub, I don't think the Tisell will disappoint, either.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

carlowus said:


> ... My own opinion is that the Tisell is as good ... what I liked most was the better lume and the great bracelet with gliding adjustment clasp.


I too was taken by this watch and ordered the "Vintage Tisell No Date" ... this review and all the positives the BSHT guys give the brand & the 28800 A/h Miyota 90S5 ... 
I haven't got it yet but am very hopeful ... I have been tempted by the Steinhart Ocean One but the 42mm & price push it into the maybe I want something else category ...









(photo credit from the review)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I've had an OVM 42 which was too big, had too straight lugs but was attractive. Bezel had noticeable back play so I flipped it.

The OVM 39 felt too small, so I flipped it. Kind of felt wierd because the hands were off the 42, but in a smaller case. The overall quality was definitely better than the 42. I liked the finishing and the bracelet.

The Tisell is still in my collection, but I have to get it checked out because it has stopped working. Prior to stopping it was seriously accurate. The Tisell bezel is fantastic too and so is the rest of the case great for the money. Very comfortable on the wrist and looked. However, the bracelet, despite being comfortable is trash. Mine gets surface rust in the clasp, clasp spring bars and the end links between the case and the bracelet. So that's where the money is saved.


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

I have Tisell Submersible and Steinhart Ocean1 39 mm. Steinhart seems to be, as you say, a little bit better all around, maybe in finish of the case and bracelet, but the difference is IMO minimal. Both watches are very accurate in showing time. Steinhart may seem to be better because it is Swiss Made albeit this small company is situated in Germany, Tisell is Korean what is not an advantage for some users. Steinhart is powered by ETA movement, Tisell by Myiota, so it may be ETA vs Myiota choice.
And one more thing:
If luma is important, then the Tisell Submersible is way better the Steinhart - glows stronger and longer. Much longer. Attention: this concerns only Tisell Submersible model, other models of Tisell have lume comparable to Steinhart.


----------



## Watchorolic (May 15, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your inputs. 
Follow up question: will Mr. Oh still install custom hands if you send them to him? I've read somewhere that he does. If so, is there any additional cost? 
I'm interested in installing these Milsub sword style hands (with matching BGW9 lume) which someone has done in the past. Does anyone know a good place to purchase them?


----------



## Watchorolic (May 15, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your inputs. 
Follow up question: will Mr. Oh still install custom hands if you send them to him? I've read somewhere that he does. If so, is there any additional cost? 
I'm interested in installing these Milsub sword style hands (with matching BGW9 lume) which someone has done in the past. Does anyone know a good place to purchase them? 
View attachment 15221845


----------



## han845 (Jun 20, 2020)

Recently got this diver and matched it with a rubber strap. I think its looks amazing!


----------



## han845 (Jun 20, 2020)

Recently got this diver and matched it with a rubber strap. I think its looks amazing!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

han845 said:


> View attachment 15230877
> 
> Recently got this diver and matched it with a rubber strap. I think its looks amazing!


Info on the strap, please.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## han845 (Jun 20, 2020)

You can get it from Aliexpress, try searching “curved ends 20mm rubber strap”. 

Unfortunately I cant paste links on posts so i’ll provide the key words i used to search on Aliexpress. 

I chose the 20mm black strap. But you have to use curved spring bars as the lug holes on the tisell diver are a little deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## han845 (Jun 20, 2020)

Posting a shot of the BGW9 lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

han845 said:


> You can get it from Aliexpress, try searching "curved ends 20mm rubber strap".
> 
> Unfortunately I cant paste links on posts so i'll provide the key words i used to search on Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will take a look.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

A couple shots of my new Tisell Marine Diver, purchased roughly a month ago from the EU distributor.

Absolutely love the watch, very sturdy, nicely polished hands, keeps wonderful time with Miyota 9015 movement. Only have to fine tune the time every two weeks because I'm anal about it being dead on.

Question: It's my understanding the crystal is sapphire, AR coating on the inside only. Anyone else have trouble keeping the crystal clean? I find no matter how many times I clean it, minutes later there's either a fingerprint, a smudge, or a film around either the watch face or cyclops.

Anyone have this problem and have any solutions to keep it clean? It's beautifully clear and I hate seeing smudges all day. (This is my first experience with a sapphire crystal).















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michel j (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone actually checked the waterproof capability of this watch, taken it diving for example?


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

I’ve swam with mine and showered with it. No issues. In fact I’ve got it up for sale if anyone wants a Submersible without the wait!


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

michel j said:


> Has anyone actually checked the waterproof capability of this watch, taken it diving for example?


A couple of years ago I saw a post from someone who did a proper pressure test on their Tisel sub. It passed with flying colours, dn't remember hat the actual value was but definitely well above the 200 meters it's rated at.


----------



## tpacavalcante (Feb 13, 2019)

han845 said:


> Posting a shot of the BGW9 lume
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing it! It looks amazing.

Did you use curved spring bars to fit it? Could you name the seller?

Thank you.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

michel j said:


> Has anyone actually checked the waterproof capability of this watch, taken it diving for example?


I've heard it will hold up...I doubt to 200 meters, but could be wrong. But even Mr Oh states on his website that to keep costs down the bracelet is cheap; if you don't dry the spring bars it will rust and spread through the whole bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchorolic said:


> will Mr. Oh still install custom hands if you send them to him? I've read somewhere that he does.


Since he is not a watch repair man, I cannot imagine any watchmaker - and he literally is a maker -- wanting to do that and borrow trouble.
But I guess he will have to tell you.


----------



## han845 (Jun 20, 2020)

tpacavalcante said:


> Thanks for sharing it! It looks amazing.
> 
> Did you use curved spring bars to fit it? Could you name the seller?
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks! Yup I did use curved spring bars. For some strange reason I this forum doesnt allow me to paste links: perhaps you can try searching for curved spring bars on Aliexpress there are plenty!


----------



## Elliottp (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm so happy with my tisell submersible purchase I find myself staring at that beautiful sapphire and ceramic bezel and my glide lock is smooth like my old Rolex subby bracelet. Lume is amazing as well I've been recommending this watch to everyone.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Elliottp said:


> I'm so happy with my tisell submersible purchase I find myself staring at that beautiful sapphire and ceramic bezel and my glide lock is smooth like my old Rolex subby bracelet. Lume is amazing as well I've been recommending this watch to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 15383280
> 
> ...


Nice. I have the Marine Diver with cyclops. The lume on mine fades fast. How does the lume hold up on the vintage? I'm aware it's a C3 lume in lieu of BGW9?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp (Jun 3, 2020)

Lume lasts quite awhile and it's very bright on mine. I love it


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Elliottp said:


> Lume lasts quite awhile and it's very bright on mine. I love it


That's great. Wish the lume on mine was better. It's okay, but the lume pip is very hard to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp (Jun 3, 2020)

The lume is a huge bright spot on the submersible, the finishing on the glide lock bracelet is just adequate that's my only gripe with it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Elliottp said:


> The lume is a huge bright spot on the submersible, the finishing on the glide lock bracelet is just adequate that's my only gripe with it.


I was very happy with mine, really liked the gliding locking buckle. I wish it was a little larger overall. But for the price the Tisell Submersible Vintage is the best of the best in my opinion.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the Vintage model coming soon. It’s not even here and I am already having doubts about how I will like the end links on the bracelet. 
If I otherwise like the watch will a bracelet from Strapcode with straight end links fit ok? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Somebody has changed the bezel of marine diver? I was looking to buy a black/blue like gmt batman to mod a tisell marine diver black. Is it possible? if yes, which bezel will fit?


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

carlowus said:


> I was very happy with mine, really liked the gliding locking buckle. I wish it was a little larger overall. But for the price the Tisell Submersible Vintage is the best of the best in my opinion.


I thought I would bump this thread with a photo taken a few days ago. I really like this watch !!!
The bracelet & glide lock works fine I can get the right fit all day with just a little adjustment.
I agree with @carlowus this is the best in it's price range ... punches way above what you expect.
And the dial is really well done ... I look at it & have to go back because I missed seeing the time.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Can I buy tisell marine diver from Korea tisell site or from Europe it's better? 
Tisell declare parcel low value?


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

kostantinos said:


> Can I buy tisell marine diver from Korea tisell site or from Europe it's better?
> Tisell declare parcel low value?


I bought mine from the EU site. I'm not sure of the difference. From reading other posts, I think Mr Oh declares full value if bought from Korea. Prices seem cheaper on the Korean site. I paid $300 USD for my Marine Diver at the EU site, got it within 3 days (I'm in USA).

I think nowadays buying from the Korean site vs the EU site is a matter of cost and preference. Years ago, Mr Oh had long wait lists for his sub homages. I don't know if this is still an issue.

Love my watch, keeps excellent time and is well regulated.

Good luck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

The bracelet issue it's fix now?


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

kostantinos said:


> The bracelet issue it's fix now?


Which particular issue? I know some people had issues with it, but to me it's fine. It's cheap; I know if you go swimming with it and don't dry the spring bars the whole bracelet can rust, but I don't intend to go diving with a Tisell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there a similar Tisell diver that is 42mm? I really liked the Submersible but in the end I felt it was a little small for me - 8 1/4" wrist.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Is there a similar Tisell diver that is 42mm? I really liked the Submersible but in the end I felt it was a little small for me - 8 1/4" wrist.


To my knowledge they only make 40mm. Some of their pilot watches are 42mm. Steinhart makes 42mm sub homages and are usually well respected on this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> To my knowledge they only make 40mm. Some of their pilot watches are 42mm. Steinhart makes 42mm sub homages and are usually well respected on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I am familiar with Steinhart, I had a half dozen of their Ocean One watches in all different styles, the best one was their Vintage Red which was similar to the Tisell but their case was very flat and the lugs a little high from the wrist... but yeah, they are nice. I might have to make my own...


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Thank you. I am familiar with Steinhart, I had a half dozen of their Ocean One watches in all different styles, the best one was their Vintage Red which was similar to the Tisell but their case was very flat and the lugs a little high from the wrist... but yeah, they are nice. I might have to make my own...


I know Mr Oh added and explorer homage from WIS interest, maybe eventually he'll add some more sizes if enough people inquire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> I know Mr Oh added and explorer homage from WIS interest, maybe eventually he'll add some more sizes if enough people inquire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess will see, being a WIS my attention span is limited... LOL I am looking at this now but I know I will see something else and my attention will go there... 

I saw their Explorer and actually that was on my long list...  will see how it works out within my other priorities...


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> I guess will see, being a WIS my attention span is limited... LOL I am looking at this now but I know I will see something else and my attention will go there...
> 
> I saw their Explorer and actually that was on my long list...  will see how it works out within my other priorities...


It's hard; I see a new micro brand daily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> It's hard; I see a new micro brand daily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that is good... and bad at the same time...


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I ordered the Submersible from the Korean site, about 10 days for delivery to the US. I’m really pleased with it. It’s really quite stunning. the bracelet is ok, much better than I expected and the glide lock works smoothly although it was gritty at first. Great value.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

AFG08 said:


> I ordered the Submersible from the Korean site, about 10 days for delivery to the US. I'm really pleased with it. It's really quite stunning. the bracelet is ok, much better than I expected and the glide lock works smoothly although it was gritty at first. Great value.


Honestly it's great for what it is. I know it's an homage of the sub. But it's hard to find any Miyota 9 series run diver for less than $600 USD. Tisell is just a nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> Honestly it's great for what it is. I know it's an homage of the sub. But it's hard to find any Miyota 9 series run diver for less than $600 USD. Tisell is just a nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I think it is fantastic, one of the best homages for the price. I am not too fond of the movement but it runs pretty nicely and overall it is a nice high beat watch with quality materials for half the price that you can buy the next best one... 

I only wish it was a little larger... but that's fine too. I was pretty happy with it and now I moved onto other new toys... ahem... watches.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Personally I think it is fantastic, one of the best homages for the price. I am not too fond of the movement but it runs pretty nicely and overall it is a nice high beat watch with quality materials for half the price that you can buy the next best one...
> 
> I only wish it was a little larger... but that's fine too. I was pretty happy with it and now I moved onto other new toys... ahem... watches.


Random question, but I'm fairly new. My only other auto is a Seiko with 7S26, and the power reserve on the Miyota kills that. What are your favorite movements to look for? What are your issues with Miyota?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Personally I think it is fantastic, one of the best homages for the price. I am not too fond of the movement but it runs pretty nicely and overall it is a nice high beat watch with quality materials for half the price that you can buy the next best one...
> 
> I only wish it was a little larger... but that's fine too. I was pretty happy with it and now I moved onto other new toys... ahem... watches.


Love the movement... simple and easy to repair or replace, and very reliable.

I have 3 Tissels... fortunately Mr Oh doesn't do 42 or 44mm... I'd be in serious trouble!

I agree, best bang for buck in the market. Of all my watches... and I might have a few  the Tissels are the most accurate... crazy accurate given the price!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> Random question, but I'm fairly new. My only other auto is a Seiko with 7S26, and the power reserve on the Miyota kills that. What are your favorite movements to look for? What are your issues with Miyota?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know the power reserve should be about the same - over 40 hours, of course if a movement is old or needs service it might have less power reserve. The 7s26 also does not have hand winding so maybe when you measure it might not be fully wound up.

I personally prefer Seiko movement only as a personal preference. I do many projects and a lot more parts are available for these movements then for Miyota. Dials also...

That's all, I just don't feel the Miyota movement for whatever reason. That does not mean it's bad, just not my favorite. However I do like the EcoDrive and had many with that movement, EcoZilla for example and other Divers. Right now most of my watches have Seiko movement because most of my watches are projects.... custom if you will.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Love the movement... simple and easy to repair or replace, and very reliable.
> 
> I have 3 Tissels... fortunately Mr Oh doesn't do 42 or 44mm... I'd be in serious trouble!
> 
> ...


It is totally cool that you have these and like the movement. I just prefer Seiko because I do projects... that's all. Seiko has the most parts available so it is easier for me to like this movement. 

But I have nothing against Miyota, just a personal preference.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> As far as I know the power reserve should be about the same - over 40 hours, of course if a movement is old or needs service it might have less power reserve. The 7s26 also does not have hand winding so maybe when you measure it might not be fully wound up.
> 
> I personally prefer Seiko movement only as a personal preference. I do many projects and a lot more parts are available for these movements then for Miyota. Dials also...
> 
> That's all, I just don't feel the Miyota movement for whatever reason. That does not mean it's bad, just not my favorite. However I do like the EcoDrive and had many with that movement, EcoZilla for example and other Divers. Right now most of my watches have Seiko movement because most of my watches are projects.... custom if you will.


It's weird, I just bought the Seiko SNK809 off of Amazon 2 months ago. No idea if it is new or waited around for a year to be sold. It lasts all day if I wear it, but only about 12 hours after removal. My dad bought me a watch winder; I left it in for two days, took it off and laid it on my desk at 7 am and it was dead by 6 pm. Is it supposed to be better. I know it's an $80 watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> It's weird, I just bought the Seiko SNK809 off of Amazon 2 months ago. No idea if it is new or waited around for a year to be sold. It lasts all day if I wear it, but only about 12 hours after removal. My dad bought me a watch winder; I left it in for two days, took it off and laid it on my desk at 7 am and it was dead by 6 pm. Is it supposed to be better. I know it's an $80 watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely something is wrong with that watch. Power reserve should be around 40 hours, every one of my watches lasts all night and if I don't wear them they run for another day or at least many hours, depending on the state of the charge of the spring. It might be defective, or if might be old, the oil in it might be dry... but for sure that is a too low power reserve. The movement needs service or replacement.

I usually get these few hour with a 15 seconds shake...


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Definitely something is wrong with that watch. Power reserve should be around 40 hours, every one of my watches lasts all night and if I don't wear them they run for another day or at least many hours, depending on the state of the charge of the spring. It might be defective, or if might be old, the oil in it might be dry... but for sure that is a too low power reserve. The movement needs service or replacement.
> 
> I usually get these few hour with a 15 seconds shake...


Hmm. Should I have it looked at? Like I said, it lasts all night, but only a couple hours the next day if I don't wear it. I'd say 19/20 hours at max. My Tisell lasts 40 hours no problem. The SPD for thé Seiko is fine; I'd say it gains only like 5/8 seconds a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Frank Dux said:


> Hmm. Should I have it looked at? Like I said, it lasts all night, but only a couple hours the next day if I don't wear it. I'd say 19/20 hours at max. My Tisell lasts 40 hours no problem. The SPD for thé Seiko is fine; I'd say it gains only like 5/8 seconds a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have someone who can look at it cheaply it would be worthy. Fact is you can buy a brand new movement for $50 or less, a service and clean could run up to $125 or more... if new it might only need a little lubing... but can't tell without opening it up...


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

carlowus said:


> If you have someone who can look at it cheaply it would be worthy. Fact is you can buy a brand new movement for $50 or less, a service and clean could run up to $125 or more... if new it might only need a little lubing... but can't tell without opening it up...


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldus (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I'd like to ask you something. Two month ago I bought black Tisell Sub and I have to say I really like. There's just one catch. I don't know whether it was there from the beginning or it appeared later but few weeks ago I found some dark spots on the white markers. It's not that visible (only if you focus on it and look at it from the close distance) but it's there and I can't stop thinking about that. It looks a bit like dark spots on the Moon. These greyish stains have random shapes and they are always pretty much in the middle of basically every round marker (especially at 1 and 7 o'clock it's quite visible). Unfortunately I can't post a picture because it's not visible on any. What do you guys think? I guess it's not normal, especially in case of a completely new watch. I know I can't expect the best quality in this price range but still this seems like a bit too much. Thank you for any contribution.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Beldus said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to ask you something. Two month ago I bought black Tisell Sub and I have to say I really like. There's just one catch. I don't know whether it was there from the beginning or it appeared later but few weeks ago I found some dark spots on the white markers. It's not that visible (only if you focus on it and look at it from the close distance) but it's there and I can't stop thinking about that. It looks a bit like dark spots on the Moon. These greyish stains have random shapes and they are always pretty much in the middle of basically every round marker (especially at 1 and 7 o'clock it's quite visible). Unfortunately I can't post a picture because it's not visible on any. What do you guys think? I guess it's not normal, especially in case of a completely new watch. I know I can't expect the best quality in this price range but still this seems like a bit too much. Thank you for any contribution.


Does it look like the markers seem like they are filled with some textured material? I see the same thing. But I think it's just lume paint. I've noticed similar grainy type composition on some online pics of Rolex Submariners.

Here's a pic of my Tisell zoomed in. Is this what you mean?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldus (Sep 17, 2020)

Frank Dux said:


> Does it look like the markers seem like they are filled with some textured material? I see the same thing. But I think it's just lume paint. I've noticed similar grainy type composition on some online pics of Rolex Submariners.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Tisell zoomed in. Is this what you mean?
> 
> ...


That seems kinda the same. I also managed to take some pics(especially look at the 8 o'clock marker).


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Beldus said:


> That seems kinda the same. I also managed to take some pics(especially look at the 8 o'clock marker).


Yeah I think it's just the way the lume is applied. I have a few issues with my Tisell, but I think this is normal. Maybe a WIS here will correct me. But the Watch feels sturdy, keeps amazing time, and is a great value for $300. I've seen people complaining about watches that cost 3x as much using Miyota aren't as well regulated. Mine loses 8 seconds a day. That's nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Decided to try the Tisell on a nato for a month or two. It's getting cold and the bracelet sliding down the wrist all day/heaviness was wearing on me. Liking the look. Went with the classic "Bond" strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

When I bought this bracelet on ebay years ago it came branded sadly. So I'm not showing that part. However, these end links are the only ones I've been able to make fit for this watch. So I'm including whatever the marking is on it if it helps someone else out. It did take a bit of adjusting the two bars in the hollow end link to make them fit but now that I have it it is secure and fits well. I don't know if these end links came with it as I have 3 jubilee bracelets but this is the only set with markings if I remember correctly. One other set was too stiff to adjust.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Curious as to everyone’s experience with Tisell. I’ve had my Marine Diver since March, and though I have some small gripes, the timekeeping is AMAZING in my book. 

When I wear everyday it registers in at -8 SPD consistently. I bought a watch box, which I put the watch in nightly instead of face up on my dresser. It seems to gain the seconds back...I’m at -14 at 2 and a half days. 

For the price the timekeeping is very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Still the most accurate mechanical watch in my collection... and one of the cheapest! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Red PeeKay said:


> Still the most accurate mechanical watch in my collection... and one of the cheapest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme roger dat! by way of posting a pic of my own of this fine fine mutha of a watch.


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

I just ordered a Hulk homage for myself and a marine with date for a family member from the Korean site. Does anybody have any insight as to delivery time to the US (east and west coasts both)? Hoping that the latter will be here by Christmas for obvious reasons...

**EDIT: Just paged back a thread and saw "10 days". Mine is someplace over the Pacific en route to Cali so that seems about right.

As for the sub I'm very much looking forward to a sub homage that has a glidelock clasp, blue lume, ceramic bezel, and 4Hz movement. A few people in YouTube comment sections (yeah, I know) even said that they prefer it to their Steinharts. I figure that with a regulation to get the timekeeping right it'll be good to go for a long while.


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

I received my green-on-green Marine Diver yesterday. Delivery to San Diego took six days from me pulling the trigger to it being in a package locker in my apartment complex. Impressions (including nitpicks that are wholly inapplicable to a $240 watch):


The watch feels pretty solid overall and has a good heft to it. It does, however, wear very comfortably without being too heavy or cumbersome-feeling
The bracelet is a mixed bag... the edges on the end links are soft and don't do it any favors aesthetically. I was also disappointed to read about the rust issue with the clasp and springbars but it's obviously too early for me to speak to that. I'm going to wear this thing in the shower and ocean regardless.
The clasp is in a similar boat as the bracelet. The "glidelock" was crunchy and I spent a few minutes breaking it in while watching TV. Now it's OK but not great. You also can't use the shortest glidelock settings if you remove the tapered links from that end of the bracelet. Seems kind of silly to me but it is fixable. I'm not sure how it is on the Swiss-made Toyota Camry-priced version of this watch but I'd be surprised if it had the same design flaw.
Pearl lume is a different color than the dial (bluer in hue). The lume is decent but not as good as that of my SKX.
The cyclops is a little too close to the bezel to have the date window centered if you're looking at the watch head-on. But let's be honest... do you ever hold your wrist such that the watch on it is perfectly head-on to your dominant eye? No you don't. I just felt like being pedantic.
Bezel action is good but still a little cheap feeling and sounding. The insert is aligned perfectly though.
Winding action is decent - smooth but with less feedback/resistance than I personally prefer. The keyless works also feels OK but there is some slight ambiguity between the stem positions. I've had NH36-powered watches that felt a little more solid but such a comparison is splitting hairs over a matter of personal preference.
The rotor is loud but only half the volume of some of the $60 2813-powered AliExpress/DHGate junkers that I've had. It doesn't really bother me.
Finishing on the edges of the hands and applied indices is good but not perfect; there are a few rough spots and pieces of debris that I was able to discern under magnification.
Hand sweep is smooth with almost no discernable stutter. It's running at +3 spd after being on my wrist for 8 hours then off overnight... like, damn. Hot damn. That's as good as my 2824-powered German watches.

I think it's safe to say that this watch is a keeper and an excellent value. I would gladly pay $100 more for a little more attention to detail and better materials but unless Mr. Oh chooses to cater to that market segment this is the only option (which is still far and away the best as far as I can tell). From where I'm sitting I feel as though Steinhart levels of money are better spent on novel original designs than Rolex homages; Tisell's price point is such that it's a well-made, affordable diversion.

I did order an aftermarket Oysterflex-style strap and will post pics once it arrives.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

alexjplant said:


> I just ordered a Hulk homage for myself and a marine with date for a family member from the Korean site. Does anybody have any insight as to delivery time to the US (east and west coasts both)? Hoping that the latter will be here by Christmas for obvious reasons...
> 
> **EDIT: Just paged back a thread and saw "10 days". Mine is someplace over the Pacific en route to Cali so that seems about right.
> 
> As for the sub I'm very much looking forward to a sub homage that has a glidelock clasp, blue lume, ceramic bezel, and 4Hz movement. A few people in YouTube comment sections (yeah, I know) even said that they prefer it to their Steinharts. I figure that with a regulation to get the timekeeping right it'll be good to go for a long while.


FYI I ordered mine from the European site, and it needed no regulation. It keeps -8 SPD on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

Frank Dux said:


> FYI I ordered mine from the European site, and it needed no regulation. It keeps -8 SPD on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and based upon some of the anecdata I've read here that's one of the _worse_ ones. Absolutely amazing for any sub-$500 timepiece.

I feel a lot better about buying the marine (not the Marine Diver) as a gift sight-unseen as the only nitpicks that I have with my watch aren't applicable to it (bracelet, lume, cyclops, bezel). I would venture to say that it and the Bauhaus are probably the finest affordable dressier GADA options at this price point.


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

The date window issue I was talking about on display. Hardly a biggie but it's there.










I definitely prefer it on the green rubber. Now if only this three-week lockdown would hurry up and be over with so I can give it some wear time outside of my apartment...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

alexjplant said:


> View attachment 15591142
> 
> 
> The date window issue I was talking about on display. Hardly a biggie but it's there.
> ...


Three weeks? Boy what I would have given for 3 weeks... we shut up shop down here for 7 weeks!  however we knocked it on the head and virus free for the past month! Bring on summer! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Did someone find a bracelet that fits this watch out of the box without any end link modification ?

This watch is fantastic except the end links I found of poor quality... I wear watches only on bracelet...


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone notice they now have the batman and pepsi GMT variants on the European website?


----------



## 68roadrunner (Dec 14, 2012)

Whats the difference from buying from Tisell CZ? That's where I bought my Hulk. I paid 324 delivered to my door, I wish I had seen the store in SK. Its $100 cheaper.


----------



## 68roadrunner (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Anyone notice they now have the batman and pepsi GMT variants on the European website?


Yes, despite it is a homage watch brand, their watches are really bang for the buck ! If only they would release a better bracelet (full stainless steel + better machined end links), it would be no brainer !


----------



## TimeStandsStillForNoOne (Jan 22, 2021)

.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

TimeStandsStillForNoOne said:


> Tisell... well, what can I say? Simply amazing? Supreme? Fantastic? Unexpected? Fulfilled happiness? Or..how about all above! Because I spent days researching the Tisell Marine Diver and read nothing but great reviews (with the odd watch snob declining even considering reading up about such a homage watch). It's a watch and a absolutely amazing one at that! I bought this watch yesterday 21.Jan.2021 directly from Tisell based off of all the reviews and the highly regarded precise movement. It arrived today, next day, 22.Jan.2021. Next day! Haha unbelievable. First class service when contacting Tisell support asking questions. One question received a reply within the hour. I now have the watch on my wrist and it compares to much much MUCH more expensive watches. This watch looks great, feels great and has pretty much instantly provided me happiness due to how it looks on my wrist. The bracelet is nice, no problems with it. The crown is absolutely fine. The quality of the metal looks so nice. The bezel has such a quality feel with good grip and precision clicks. The rotor is not even as loud as some reviews say. I have the no date model. Quality control... yep, also perfect. I have literally nothing to complain about. Just want to say, I am a happy first time customer and if you are reading this then don't hesitate to purchase yourself your own watch direct from Tisell because you will not regret it. Enjoy the simple photo
> View attachment 15664983












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Just received my first Tisell earlier today and have to admit I am properly impressed by this watch, especially considering how affordable it is. It's great to see an affordable with a high beat-rate movement!


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

StanleyInquisition said:


> View attachment 15906742
> 
> Just received my first Tisell earlier today and have to admit I am properly impressed by this watch, especially considering how affordable it is. It's great to see an affordable with a high beat-rate movement!


Nice piece. I've never seen someone with the blue no date. That looks nice. I had a black one. It's a good watch. Hope you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Frank Dux said:


> Nice piece. I've never seen someone with the blue no date. That looks nice. I had a black one. It's a good watch. Hope you like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It indeed surprisingly looks very rare, which is a bit of a surprise. I'm loving this so far though, especially the fact that it's no-date. The symmetry is amazing! I was actually planning on buying a black dial but the blue one popped up in the sales section and I couldn't say no.


----------



## timeflight (Jun 3, 2021)

Jody (YT Just One More Watch) put the Tisell Submersible in his recent top 'Submariner' hommage ranking video, so of course, it's gonna be full blast we newbies picking up a couple of these gems in the next few days, including myself who never heard of the brand before until he mentioned that particular watch. Really stood out to me amongst the bunch he had competing, so of course I went looking how to source one!

Read about Mister Oh and the European site over here... to finally just give it a go with the OG Korean site rather than bothering the man himself via e-mail or paying the premium to source it locally through a distributor. I mean, €309 + shipping... For the 249 USD, say 210 EUR tops... the tax and customs/import fees have to be quite ridiculously excessive in order for it to reach the locally sourced price (which I've had with TNT before once, but otherwise it shouldn't exceed it and actually stay under it with a bit of a margin as well; I mean, if we save money, we can justify buying a new strap ;P for instance. And sometimes you get lucky and it flies under the radar if you will and save even more).

I've been reading about waiting lists so I was prepared for the worst... only to find out that it's already been shipped out! Yay! Curious about this one! Thanks for all the information, feedback and pictures shared in this thread. 😄👊


----------



## timeflight (Jun 3, 2021)

I kinda like that Tisell is sorta its own vintage look. I'd love to make it even less Rolex (but at the same time it's true to Rolex  ), did anyone do a pencil hand swap? Not the biggest fan of the Mercedes-style hand. Perhaps even to add some red to the zero marker as seen on the Tudor? This possible/been done before? 😄 Tips are welcome!







... just imagine!


----------



## timeflight (Jun 3, 2021)

Ah, looky lookie what I've found...



















~ http://www.tiger-concept.com Anyone think that would work? 😬😁 If it would, that would be amazing.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

timeflight said:


> Ah, looky lookie what I've found...
> 
> View attachment 15924082
> 
> ...


The bezel inserts are readily available... it will be a matter of whether they fit. I reckon that combo will look great.

I used to love the Mercedes hands, but over the years and many watches later.. I've cooled on them.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

timeflight said:


> Ah, looky lookie what I've found...
> 
> View attachment 15924082
> 
> ...


Well you asked.... I've just overlaid the Nth bezel insert bound for my Tikuna... it looks like it might fit, the problem is it only has to be a poofteenth out and you'll need to do some dremelling! 









As for the hands, couldn't help you there. My modding stops at the outside of the watch...I ain't got a clue what goes on inside 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Well you asked.... I've just overlaid the Nth bezel insert bound for my Tikuna... it looks like it might fit, the problem is it only has to be a poofteenth out and you'll need to do some dremelling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per Tisell's website:

Outer Diameter: 38 mm 
Interior Diameter: 30.8 mm

Per NTH's website:
Inner diameter, 30mm. 
Outer diameter, 38mm.

So, I don't think the NTH insert will work. The insert likely won't fit around the crystal.



timeflight said:


> Ah, looky lookie what I've found...
> 
> Anyone think that would work?  If it would, that would be amazing.


The 5508 insert might work. It's got an inner diameter they is only 0.05mm smaller than the Tisell insert. OD is 37.64, so again pretty close to Tisell stock, just .36mm smaller.

As long as the hands are designed for a 9015, that should work.


----------



## timeflight (Jun 3, 2021)

@Red PeeKay woah, nice, thanks for mocking that up and giving the feedback!  👊
@RotorRonin as well, appreciated. I'll just wait for it to get in first, maybe I like the way it is, but it's good figuring out options in advance as I think it will make the watch next level!


----------



## timeflight (Jun 3, 2021)

So, watch & parts are in.  👊 Watch is great! I think the treatment I'm planning to give it will really suit it, now I just need to figure out how exactly I'm going about that. I'll need to find a guy around here. I'm only in my infancy of watchmaking, so I don't want to screw around with something like that myself just yet.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Ordered a Tisell Kermit sub from Korea (the cafe24 site) 11 days ago. Anxiously waiting, no update since it arrived in Chicago customs hub 3 days ago.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Received my marine diver over a week ago, and my dumb self broke it immediately. Shattered ceramic bezel insert and now bezel won't rotate. Freak accident, but the damage was big (on the bezel only).

Anyway, contacted Tisell (OG korean site) and they said I can ship it back and they will repair/offer a solution. I shipped it to Korea (Tisell). It cost $52 to ship back one way. I will keep posting here to report my findings/experience with Tisell repair service.

Has anyone else sent their watch back to Tisell for repair? If so, how much was the total cost and how long did it take?


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

KogKiller said:


> Received my marine diver over a week ago, and my dumb self broke it immediately. Shattered ceramic bezel insert and now bezel won't rotate. Freak accident, but the damage was big (on the bezel only).
> 
> Anyway, contacted Tisell (OG korean site) and they said I can ship it back and they will repair/offer a solution. I shipped it to Korea (Tisell). It cost $52 to ship back one way. I will keep posting here to report my findings/experience with Tisell repair service.
> 
> Has anyone else sent their watch back to Tisell for repair? If so, how much was the total cost and how long did it take?


How did you shatter the insert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> Received my marine diver over a week ago, and my dumb self broke it immediately. Shattered ceramic bezel insert and now bezel won't rotate. Freak accident, but the damage was big (on the bezel only).
> 
> Anyway, contacted Tisell (OG korean site) and they said I can ship it back and they will repair/offer a solution. I shipped it to Korea (Tisell). It cost $52 to ship back one way. I will keep posting here to report my findings/experience with Tisell repair service.
> 
> Has anyone else sent their watch back to Tisell for repair? If so, how much was the total cost and how long did it take?














Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Frank Dux said:


> How did you shatter the insert?


Ok ok I'll be honest. I was trying to remove the bezel with a bezel removal tool...tool overtightened and...shattered ceramic and stuck bezel, very stuck. I have removed bezels before, this one, even with the bezel tool will not come off. 

Worst case scenario I will end up paying twice as much for this watch after repairs and shipping costs. To be honest, I don't care, I just want it fixed and returned at this point. Lesson learned.

I do sincerely think these bezels are not removable. After further research, I was able to find that people contacted Mr. Oh to ask for replacement bezel or bezel inserts. He will only provide bezel insert but no bezel. I also started investigating similar brands and some San Martin cases with rotating bezels (Seiko or Rolex homages) are also non-removable. These homage watch cases are certainly machined in China, and I believe some of them have non-removable bezels. If someone can prove me otherwise, please do so, as this is kinda heartbreaking to hear (in terms of future servicing this watch).


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

KogKiller said:


> Ok ok I'll be honest. I was trying to remove the bezel with a bezel removal tool...tool overtightened and...shattered ceramic and stuck bezel, very stuck. I have removed bezels before, this one, even with the bezel tool will not come off.
> 
> Worst case scenario I will end up paying twice as much for this watch after repairs and shipping costs. To be honest, I don't care, I just want it fixed and returned at this point. Lesson learned.
> 
> I do sincerely think these bezels are not removable. After further research, I was able to find that people contacted Mr. Oh to ask for replacement bezel or bezel inserts. He will only provide bezel insert but no bezel. I also started investigating similar brands and some San Martin cases with rotating bezels (Seiko or Rolex homages) are also non-removable. These homage watch cases are certainly machined in China, and I believe some of them have non-removable bezels. If someone can prove me otherwise, please do so, as this is kinda heartbreaking to hear (in terms of future servicing this watch).


I hope it’s an easy fix. Bezel replacement and click spring for sure. But it’s a good watch that will last you a long time. Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

A major yes on this for Tisell to make.



timeflight said:


> View attachment 15918913
> 
> I kinda like that Tisell is sorta its own vintage look. I'd love to make it even less Rolex (but at the same time it's true to Rolex  ), did anyone do a pencil hand swap? Not the biggest fan of the Mercedes-style hand. Perhaps even to add some red to the zero marker as seen on the Tudor? This possible/been done before? 😄 Tips are welcome!
> View attachment 15919231
> ... just imagine!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I just received my watch from Tisell (Korea) after repairs. Very happy with my experience. About 4 weeks total from dropping it off at the local post office, to receiving it at my doorstep.

I paid $53 USD (USPS priority international insured) to ship to Korea.
Tisell repaired it on the same day after upon receiving the watch and they only charged me $30 USD for return shipping and no cost for repairs. 
They replaced case, bezel, bezel insert, and possibly dial too?
The watch is now perfect. Good bezel action, looks flawless/like new, etc. No faults.
They were friendly and quick to reply via email the entire process.

All in all, I'm not sure how many people would have paid nearly 20% of the watch's new value just in shipping costs, but I think this was a fun learning experience and overall I'm very happy with the result. Would I have done it again? Yes. This was one of those cases of "I messed up, and want it fixed at any costs" situations because I badly wanted this watch to work out. I strongly prefer the Tisell sub look more than the other sub homages out there.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you still want to attempt an insert swap, I’d recommend a chemical versus physical solution. Based on Mark from Long Island Watch‘s suggestion, I have successfully used mild solvent to remove inserts. This is the one I used:


Amazon.com



Mark says this stuff is safe on gaskets too.


KogKiller said:


> I just received my watch from Tisell (Korea) after repairs. Very happy with my experience. About 4 weeks total from dropping it off at the local post office, to receiving it at my doorstep.
> 
> I paid $53 USD (USPS priority international insured) to ship to Korea.
> Tisell repaired it on the same day after upon receiving the watch and they only charged me $30 USD for return shipping and no cost for repairs.
> ...


----------



## Maciek.Wolski (Dec 26, 2021)

Does the bracelet from Ginault Ocean Rover fit Tisell Marine Diver smoothly? I would like to upgrade my tisell since the original bracelet is poor and the one form Ginault is superb.


----------



## Blocky (Jul 21, 2019)

Will a Rubber B strap for SubC 40mm fit a Tisell automatic diver 40mm


----------



## Blocky (Jul 21, 2019)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14195493
> View attachment 14195495
> View attachment 14195497
> 
> ...


Is this a original Rubber B strap ?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Blocky said:


> Is this a original Rubber B strap ?


No, it is from Aliexpress.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

The Submersible yesterday, the gmt today.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhardy84 (11 mo ago)

Hello All,

I am new to this site but I had a couple of questions regarding the Marine Diver. Looking to buy a no date black dial.

Questions:
1. Can the watch be used swimming in a pool?
2. Can the watch be used swimming in the ocean?
3. Can the watch be used for surfing in the ocean?

I also have had a Seiko SPB143 which has excellent lume. How is the lume on the Marine Diver? At least a 6 out of 10? 

Cheers


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

bhardy84 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this site but I had a couple of questions regarding the Marine Diver. Looking to buy a no date black dial.
> 
> ...


I only have the submersible, and yes you can definitely swim with it, those are very well built watches.
About the lume, mine has excellent c3 application, not Seiko strong, but very very close. I would rate my Tisell in the same category as Steinhart or even a bit higher.
I would rate the lume as 8 out of 10. Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhardy84 (11 mo ago)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has put on an oyster steel polished (middle) bracelet on a Marine Diver? If so, is it possible to post some photos?

I am after a beater watch and was considering an Invicta Pro Diver. I am leaning towards the Marine Diver but prefer a polished bracelet

thanks


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys, I would like to know if the diamond crown is still misaligned. I have 2 tisell marine diver (hulk and batman) and I had a pilot type b. Now I would like to buy the blue type A


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

bhardy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has put on an oyster steel polished (middle) bracelet on a Marine Diver? If so, is it possible to post some photos?
> 
> ...



Its difficult to find a bracelet that fits marine diver. The holes in the lugs is very close to the case. Its even difficult to use a nato or a rubber band. Rubber band its possible but its a little difficult to fit. In my opinion its a negative point of marine diver.

Here in watchuseek a user used an oyster bracelet with non solid end links and its fits. Maybe its a solution.


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

bhardy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has put on an oyster steel polished (middle) bracelet on a Marine Diver? If so, is it possible to post some photos?
> 
> ...


I polished the centerlinks on mine myself with painters tape, sand paper, stainless jewelers rouge, 0.5 micron finishing paste and a lot of dremel time. Worth it.


----------

